# THE NUT HOUSE



## Chubbs the tegu

Hey guys, just thought id start a thread for the weirdos out there. No normal ppl allowed ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Here we go


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Welcome to my house lol


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

I guess it makes sense that you started this thread, you’re probably the least normal person in the entire universe. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I guess it makes sense that you started this thread, you’re probably the least normal person in the entire universe. ?


Omg stop.. ur gonna make me tear up


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Omg stop.. ur gonna make me tear up


You tear up? Never


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hey guys, just thought id start a thread for the weirdos out there. No normal ppl allowed ?


No normal people allowed? Well you’ve blown it your far from normal ?. I’m sure @Golden Greek Tortoise 567 will agree with me


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> No normal people allowed? Well you’ve blown it your far from normal ?. I’m sure @Golden Greek Tortoise 567 will agree with me


You’ve got that right


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> You’ve got that right


Must have thought he would be safe ????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Here we go.. the bag of mixed nuts is filling up


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Welcome to my house lol


This fits you... so I’m accepting your invitation


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Here we go.. the bag of mixed nuts is filling up


You being the biggest nut case of all ?


----------



## Zoeclare

Normal is overrated ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> You being the biggest nut case of all ?


Come on.. ur making me blush


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Normal is overrated ?


Yes!!! Who needs marbles? Not allowed in here lol


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Come on.. ur making me blush


?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes!!! Who needs marbles? Not allowed in here lol


Darn I brought my whole package


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes!!! Who needs marbles? Not allowed in here lol


Now wait a minute... there could be some use for those... 
@Pistachio's Pamperer


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

?. I had a friend try and gave time me. Told her I’ll call back later can’t chat right now as I’m in the nut house. She replied “you what”. I’m like yup I’m in a nutters house can’t chat right now ??. She called me crazy. If only she knew ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Darn I brought my whole package
> View attachment 301712


That’s way to many marbles for chubbs to handle. Maybe one of the smaller ones but even that’s that’s over doing it ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Darn I brought my whole package
> View attachment 301712


Arent those heavy on top of ur heels? ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> ?. I had a friend try and gave time me. Told her I’ll call back later can’t chat right now as I’m in the nut house. She replied “you what”. I’m like yup I’m in a nutters house can’t chat right now ??. She called me crazy. If only she knew ?


Well, she’s half right or maybe definitely right


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> That’s way to many marbles for chubbs to handle. Maybe one of the smaller ones but even that’s that’s over doing it ?


Agreed, he might be too scared to come to the nut house any more ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Well, she’s half right or maybe definitely right


Good job she knows what I’m like. She just sent me a text saying “you on that TFO again”. I’m like errrr nope trying not to laugh ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> Good job she knows what I’m like. She just sent me a text saying “you on that TFO again”. I’m like errrr nope trying not to laugh ?


I call BS! U dont have friends haha


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I call BS! U dont have friends haha


@Mystic_Queen remember, once you’re in the nut house there’s no going back. We’re all affected by Chubbs now... the horror! ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I call BS! U dont have friends haha


Is someone jealous cos I have FRIENDS ????


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> Is someone jealous cos I have FRIENDS ????


I bet he is!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> Is someone jealous cos I have FRIENDS ????


Well i have voices in my head too but i dont call them friends


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well i have voices in my head too but i dont call them friends


Oh boy Chubbs you need to see a mental facility


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well i have voices in my head too but i dont call them friends


Deffo need to see a crazy person ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

They told me “we help ppl here.. not perform miracles”


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well i have voices in my head too but i dont call them friends


I can give you the number to my crazy person if you like ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> They told me “we help ppl here.. not perform miracles”


I feel your pain on that lol I got told same it’s great being special right ??


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Maybe we should call this the special nut house. This thread was started by Chubbs, who certainly is no ordinary nut case. Now I’m not saying he’s special either ? this is just for special cases.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> I feel your pain on that lol I got told same it’s great being special right ??


You are very “special” i agree


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> You are very “special” i agree


When Chubbs says that, he says it in a bad way.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> You are very “special” i agree


Awwwww thanks. I know. I get told enough haha


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> When Chubbs says that, he says it in a bad way.


Anyone else says it, it’s in a good way


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> When Chubbs says that, he says it in a bad way.


I know ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Maybe we should call this the special nut house. This thread was started by Chubbs, who certainly is no ordinary nut case. Now I’m not saying he’s special either ? this is just for special cases.


Says the person who is one buckle short of a straight jacket


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Says the person who is one buckle short of a straight jacket


Chubbs, I don’t think you can be cured. When crazy people call not so crazy people nut cases, then you know there’s a problem. Then again I am crazy since I‘ve been talking to you.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Chubbs, I don’t think you can be cured. When crazy people call not so crazy people nut cases, then you know there’s a problem. Then again I am crazy since I‘ve been talking to you.


Have you ever tried holding ur head under water for 25 minutes? ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs, what did you do?


----------



## EllieMay

Ladies... do y’all know what the marbles are for??? They are actually a test in his Applicant screening process. Did y’all read this yet??? It’s almost offensive!!!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Have you ever tried holding ur head under water for 25 minutes? ?


If you did that all your brain cells might be fried, maybe that’s the reason for your nut case ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> If you did that all your brain cells might be fried, maybe that’s the reason for your nut case ?


What brain cells?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> What brain cells?


Gosh I never thought about that, of course the problem came from birth. He was born with no brain cells! The answer has fallen upon us!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Ladies... do y’all know what the marbles are for??? They are actually a test in his Applicant screening process. Did y’all read this yet??? It’s almost offensive!!!


Offensive??? Thats one of my less offensive remarks lol


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Offensive??? Thats one of my less offensive remarks lol


Why do I actually believe this ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> Why do I actually believe this ?


Ikr!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Chubbs, I don’t think you can be cured. When crazy people call not so crazy people nut cases, then you know there’s a problem. Then again I am crazy since I‘ve been talking to you.


Around here, crazy might be contagious. 
But normal is overrated.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Pastel Tortie said:


> Around here, crazy might be contagious.
> But normal is overrated.


The original disease came from @Chubbs the tegu (obviously)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Around here, crazy might be contagious.
> But normal is overrated.


Well said fellow nutonian


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> The original disease came from @Chubbs the tegu (obviously)


I prefer to call it a super power than a disease


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I prefer to call it a super power than a disease


Could call it TOCD. The Original Chubbs Disease


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> Could call it TOCD. The Original Chubbs Disease


YES!!!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Says the person who is one buckle short of a straight jacket


Wait... Aren't the buckles just there for decoration?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Mystic_Queen said:


> Could call it TOCD. The Original Chubbs Disease


Talk to chubbs your infected ??


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I prefer to call it a super power than a disease


Super Chubbs!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Wait... Aren't the buckles just there for decoration?


Ask golden greek


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Is it me or is @Chubbs the tegu a little slow in responses today ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> The original disease came from @Chubbs the tegu (obviously)


Maybe this particular strain of crazy. I think there were plenty of preexisting cases just waiting to be noticed. ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Maybe this particular strain of crazy. I think there were plenty of preexisting cases just waiting to be noticed. ?


Along comes the English girl and chubbs goes all crazy crazy ???


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I'm waiting to see who starts dancing on the tables first.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Pastel Tortie said:


> Maybe this particular strain of crazy. I think there were plenty of preexisting cases just waiting to be noticed. ?


I agree Chubbs probably infected thousands of people before the disease was recognized as TOCD


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm waiting to see who starts dancing on the tables first.


Been there done that more than once. Especially when I’m cleaning and got music blaring. I don’t wanna get my clean floor dirty so table top dancing it is ?????


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm waiting to see who starts dancing on the tables first.


My money’s on Chubbs


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

@Chubbs the tegu you danced on the tables before?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I agree Chubbs probably infected thousands of people before the disease was recognized as TOCD


But was he patient zero...? ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> @Chubbs the tegu you danced on the tables before?


Most likely has. And in heels. Damn I wondered where they went to ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> Most likely has. And in heels. Damn I wondered where they went to ?


Hahaha! ? Maybe in a hula skirt too!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Hahaha! ? Maybe in a hula skirt too!


????. I love how chubbs has gone quiet again ????


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs! Where are you?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Hahaha! ? Maybe in a hula skirt too!


Either be careful what you wish for... Or don't give him any ideas! ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> ????. I love how chubbs has gone quiet again ????


Ikr! He’s scared!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Pastel Tortie said:


> Either be careful what you wish for... Or don't give him any ideas! ?


Oh no, Chubbs if you have don’t take a picture I’ll be scarred forever if you do!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Either be careful what you wish for... Or don't give him any ideas! ?


That was one time!! I got a lil drunk at church


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

@Chubbs the tegu where are you? 
helllooooooooo. 
you gone quiet you running out of come backs ??


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

You need serious help


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Oh no, Chubbs if you have don’t take a picture I’ll be scarred forever if you do!


Life time supply of nightmares ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> You need serious help


Think chubbs is beyond the help stage lol


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> @Chubbs the tegu where are you?
> helllooooooooo.
> you gone quiet you running out of come backs ??


We’re draining him ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> @Chubbs the tegu where are you?
> helllooooooooo.
> you gone quiet you running out of come backs ??


I do actually try to get some wrk done during the day to lol


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> Think chubbs is beyond the help stage lol


100% agreed


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I do actually try to get some wrk done during the day to lol


Sorry we’ll stop ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I do actually try to get some wrk done during the day to lol


It’s 8:10pm for me so my chill out time lol. Affina back in her enclosure. Pumpkin munching and I’m chilling ?.

wait you KNOW how to work. I think I need a lay down ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> It’s 8:10pm for me so my chill out time lol. Affina back in her enclosure. Pumpkin munching and I’m chilling ?.
> 
> wait you KNOW how to work. I think I need a lay down ??


In a pit of rattlesnakes


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> It’s 8:10pm for me so my chill out time lol. Affina back in her enclosure. Pumpkin munching and I’m chilling ?.
> 
> wait you KNOW how to work. I think I need a lay down ??


It’s 1:10pm here I don’t have any work to do these days which is good, but sometimes bad because of boredom.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> In a pit of rattlesnakes


Karma!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> It’s 1:10pm here I don’t have any work to do these days which is good, but sometimes bad because of boredom.


IKR. Boredom sucks. I can’t wait till I can go back to work. It’s doing my head in now big time. I hate being stuck in 24/7. Lockdown has been tough. Especially for those like me that are on there own. It’s not cool


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ill be back later. Have fun. Dont do anything i would do


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ill be back later. Have fun. Dont do anything i would do


That don’t leave us with a lot to do then ??


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> IKR. Boredom sucks. I can’t wait till I can go back to work. It’s doing my head in now big time. I hate being stuck in 24/7. Lockdown has been tough. Especially for those like me that are on there own. It’s not cool


Yes, well now I’m scared to go out. 2 of my next door neighbors tested positive for covid, ?.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ill be back later. Have fun. Dont do anything i would do


Bye Chubbs! We’re not crazy enough to do stuff like that. ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Yes, well now I’m scared to go out. 2 of my next door neighbors tested positive for covid, ?.


Eeeeek. That’s not good. I hope they are ok.
I used to love going on my random long walks. Can’t even do that now.
I sit on my yard. Do my cleaning. Sort dragon and now tort out. Do a little food shop etc. Pay bills and that’s it. im self employed so it’s not easy. Government in the UK are useless. Nothing really got put in place for them that are self employed. Only them on benefits. And those that own there own company. Or run stores etc. It’s shocking.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> Eeeeek. That’s not good. I hope they are ok.
> I used to love going on my random long walks. Can’t even do that now.
> I sit on my yard. Do my cleaning. Sort dragon and now tort out. Do a little food shop etc. Pay bills and that’s it. im self employed so it’s not easy. Government in the UK are useless. Nothing really got put in place for them that are self employed. Only them on benefits. And then that own there own company. Or run stores etc. It’s shocking.


I hope they recover too, they’re really good people. Hope you find something to do!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ill be back later. Have fun. Dont do anything i would do


Cya laters. I’ll be polite for a change and say take care and take it easy.
Typing that was such hard work ? lol


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Sorry I have to go, have to go take care of the ranch! Ttyl


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Sorry I have to go, have to go take care of the ranch! Ttyl


No problem. Take care and take it easy. Hope all is well at the ranch.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I hope they recover too, they’re really good people. Hope you find something to do!


I’ll keep my fingers crossed all will be ok with them


----------



## Toddrickfl1

I don't know how I missed this thread because I belong here.


----------



## Jacqui

Dang, eliminated me


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well i have voices in my head too but i dont call them friends


I got voices in my head too but they speak Spanish and I have no idea what they're saying.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Jacqui said:


> Dang, eliminated me


We all have to be a little crazy sometimes.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I got voices in my head too but they speak Spanish and I have no idea what they're saying.


You lucky son of a gun. Im gonna buy rossetta stone for u


----------



## Jacqui

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I got voices in my head too but they speak Spanish and I have no idea what they're saying.



Mine say, "Tacos"


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jacqui said:


> Mine say, "Tacos"


Mine says “ dont do it!”


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Mine says “ dont do it!”


Like you ever listen to that voice


----------



## Jacqui

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Mine says “ dont do it!”


Are you crazy enough to listen?


----------



## Jacqui

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Like you ever listen to that voice


Would be a boring life if they did


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

@CarolM welcome to the nut house. You’ve been warned ??


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Great, now they're having a party and all I hear is salsa music.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jacqui said:


> Are you crazy enough to listen?


Of course not. I tell them ‘ ur not my mom’


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Everyone in here is infected by TOCD be careful, be smart (because none of the rest of us are)


----------



## Jacqui

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Great, now they're having a party and all I hear is salsa music.


*hands over the chips and salsa* Margarito?


----------



## Jacqui

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Everyone in here is infected by TOCD be careful, be smart (because none of the rest of us are)


Heyyyy speak for yourself!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Offensive??? Thats one of my less offensive remarks lol


I said almost.. my marbles wouldn’t roll anyways so I don’t have to worry about it... ???
I’m just figuring out how I’m going to monitor the results (of others) for you!


----------



## Jacqui

Jacqui said:


> *hands over the chips and salsa* Margarito?


lol so much for spelling


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Sorry I’m a little crazy, blame Chubbs I get confused being here in the nut house. ?


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Either be careful what you wish for... Or don't give him any ideas! ?


I believe I read “ pictures.. or it didn’t happen”


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

EllieMay said:


> I believe I read “ pictures.. or it didn’t happen”


Please no!!!!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

I’ll be scarred forever if I see pictures of Chubbs hula dancing in high heels!


----------



## EllieMay

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I don't know how I missed this thread because I belong here.


I agree!!! Welcome Todd.. long time no read


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I believe I read “ pictures.. or it didn’t happen”


You asked for it


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> You asked for it
> View attachment 301748


AHHHHHHH


----------



## EllieMay

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I’ll be scarred forever if I see pictures of Chubbs hula dancing in high heels!


Not me!!! I really wanna see ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> You asked for it
> View attachment 301748


Gaining some weight Chubbs? ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> You asked for it
> View attachment 301748


Snorts ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> AHHHHHHH


Come on! It was right after the holidays


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> You asked for it
> View attachment 301748


One question, where’s the high heels?


----------



## CarolM

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Great, now they're having a party and all I hear is salsa music.


Now all i see is salsa and guacamole now. Anybody have any nachos?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

CarolM said:


> Now all i see is salsa and guacamole now. Anybody have any nachos?


Sending you some digital ones...


----------



## Toddrickfl1

EllieMay said:


> I agree!!! Welcome Todd.. long time no read


Hey ellimae ya I need to pop into the CDR I've been ghost there for a while.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> One question, where’s the high heels?


I was in a bad neighborhood and was jumped and robbed by meth head strippers for my stilletos


----------



## CarolM

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Sending you some digital ones...
> View attachment 301749


Nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom are we there yet? Nkm nkm nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom are we there yet? Nkm nkm nom nom nom nom....


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I was in a bad neighborhood and was jumped and robbed by meth head strippers for my stilletos


Uh hu


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I was in a bad neighborhood and was jumped and robbed by meth head strippers for my stilletos


Not buying it


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> You asked for it
> View attachment 301748


Damn!! I really like that skirt ?


CarolM said:


> Now all i see is salsa and guacamole now. Anybody have any nachos?


I’m only here for the margaritas


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

EllieMay said:


> Damn!! I really like that skirt ?
> I’m only here for the margaritas


Yes, the skirt almost makes up for the missing high heels


----------



## EllieMay

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey ellimae ya I need to pop into the CDR I've been ghost there for a while.


I’m used to getting ghosted... it’s ok 
I did see a gorgeous update of Murphy.. how’s Marge treating him ? How’s the res pond doing?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I was in a bad neighborhood and was jumped and robbed by meth head strippers for my stilletos


Oh ****! I told them not to take those... sorry ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Hey hey hey EllieMay, no normal talk here house rules ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Oh ****! I told them not to take those... sorry ?


I should have known! They smelled like horses and deer


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Hey hey hey EllieMay, no normal talk here house rules ?


Some normalcy is needed at times... even i take a break from my lunacy here and there lol


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Some normalcy is needed at times... even i take a break from my lunacy here and there lol


Really! I would never have guessed


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I should have known! They smelled like horses and deer


Well your all good until you get something that smells like goats...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Well your all good until you get something that smells like goats...


Or mice and roaches


----------



## Toddrickfl1

EllieMay said:


> I’m used to getting ghosted... it’s ok
> I did see a gorgeous update of Murphy.. how’s Marge treating him ? How’s the res pond doing?


Marge doesn't even bat an eye at Murphy but Murphy tries to rape her any chance he gets so they can't hangout much.. The sliders are good, got some eggs in the incubator right now.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Marge doesn't even bat an eye at Murphy but Murphy tries to rape her any chance he gets so they can't hangout much.. The sliders are good, got some eggs in the incubator right now.


Pictures of eggs please!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Pictures of eggs please!


Or whenever you have the time ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Or mice and roaches


Yes... ever wonder why you’d willingly walk into a place infested with them??? You ever done that Chubbs???


----------



## EllieMay

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Marge doesn't even bat an eye at Murphy but Murphy tries to rape her any chance he gets so they can't hangout much.. The sliders are good, got some eggs in the incubator right now.


I had some babies hatch out in Crushers enclosure. One of them decided to take its first swim in his watering hole.. I had to help him to the lake. Cute as all get out.., Ever wonder why tortoises are such Randy devils... I think I read that other than walruses, the have the largest proportioned penis of any mammal.. ?

KEEP MARGE SAFE!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Pictures of eggs please!


Thought this was a really good one. You can see the embryo.






Finally! HET albino eggs


I've been raising a 1.3 group of HET albino sliders from Hatchlings since 2016. Unfortunately the original male disappeared out of my pond last year. Recently though I was able to pickup another mature HET male. He's been spending time with the ladies for about two months and finally this...




tortoiseforum.org


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

EllieMay said:


> Yes... ever wonder why you’d willingly walk into a place infested with them??? You ever done that Chubbs???


I knew this electrician and he saw some strange things. He went to someone’s house to fix something (I have no idea what) he needed to go to the furnace and since their furnace was basically their attic he opened the attic door and a pile of roaches fell on him. ?? He had a picture he showed me and it was one of the most disgusting things I ever saw.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Thought this was a really good one. You can see the embryo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally! HET albino eggs
> 
> 
> I've been raising a 1.3 group of HET albino sliders from Hatchlings since 2016. Unfortunately the original male disappeared out of my pond last year. Recently though I was able to pickup another mature HET male. He's been spending time with the ladies for about two months and finally this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tortoiseforum.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 301750


Oh wow, that is cool


----------



## Toddrickfl1

EllieMay said:


> I had some babies hatch out in Crushers enclosure. One of them decided to take its first swim in his watering hole.. I had to help him to the lake. Cute as all get out.., Ever wonder why tortoises are such Randy devils... I think I read that other than walruses, the have the largest proportioned penis of any mammal.. ?
> 
> KEEP MARGE SAFE!


----------



## EllieMay

Yeap.. even normalcy leads to nuts!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Yes... ever wonder why you’d willingly walk into a place infested with them??? You ever done that Chubbs???


Im not proud of it


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im not proud of it


Do tell


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Toddrickfl1 said:


> View attachment 301751



Tell Mr. Blue Eyes he's going to have to be patient...


----------



## EllieMay

Toddrickfl1 said:


> View attachment 301751


BLACK LIVES MATTER


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Do tell


It was a nightmare! Nipping at my ankles over and over again! Climbing on me making me itchy.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> It was a nightmare! Nipping at my ankles over and over again! Climbing on me making me itchy.


Yuck!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> It was a nightmare! Nipping at my ankles over and over again! Climbing on me making me itchy.


Omg! This sounds horrible.. I may have to have a girly moment! ( what in the world is going on with me lately???)


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> It was a nightmare! Nipping at my ankles over and over again! Climbing on me making me itchy.


Sounds uncomfy... ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Yuck!


Exactly! Hahaha


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

I don’t know why I even searched it up! ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Sounds uncomfy... ?


Never happened lol but it was a nice story


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Never happened lol but it was a nice story


Pfft figured as much


----------



## EllieMay

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I don’t know why I even searched it up! ???
> View attachment 301752


Mental shiver!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Never happened lol but it was a nice story


Quite a few tall tales around here. Or tall tails, depending on what animal we're discussing.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


That almost had me dancing haha


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> That almost had me dancing haha


Dancing on the floor or on the table?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> That almost had me dancing haha


Random I know.. but every good time needs a song...


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> That almost had me dancing haha


Let’s see those high heels!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Dancing on the floor or on the table?


Relevant question ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Random I know.. but every good time needs a song...


In that case


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Let’s see those high heels!


We’re still waiting for high heels! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Dancing on the floor or on the table?


Wrong and wrong..


Pastel Tortie said:


> Dancing on the floor or on the table?


i said almost!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wrong and wrong..
> 
> i said almost!


Darn!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> We’re still waiting for high heels! ?


No heels! I retired them


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Pastel Tortie said:


> Tell Mr. Blue Eyes he's going to have to be patient...


Haha ya he does. I'm thinking about getting an adult female here soon. I've had an ad on Craigslist to take one in if someone needs to re-home one for a few months but no takers.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> No heels! I retired them


Sighhhh, well wouldn’t want to attract anyone smelling like roaches and mice


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Hey hey hey EllieMay, no normal talk here house rules ?


Normal what’s that? ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Only normal in my life is this little munchkin who was eying up my purse after a soak ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

And I’m now kitten sitting ? So Affina going to be sulking as she won’t have free roam


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cuteness overload!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> And I’m now kitten sitting ? So Affina going to be sulking as she won’t have free roam


Cute kitty


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cute kitty


It’s a pain in the rear end. 10 weeks old. Into EVERYTHING


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cute kitty


He’s called Chance. As Sarah my friend hand reared him from birth. She’s being induced to have her bubs so guess who’s been dumped with the kitty lol


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Speaking of pets (this is a little random) but there is such thing as an emotional support donkey. They are basically miniature donkeys. And soooo cute! To bad my donkeys are big.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Speaking of pets (this is a little random) but there is such thing as an emotional support donkey. They are basically miniature donkeys. And soooo cute! To bad my donkeys are big.


Ahhhhh yes I’ve heard of them. They are sooo darn cute


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> He’s called Chance. As Sarah my friend hand reared him from birth. She’s being induced to have her bubs so guess who’s been dumped with the kitty lol


Fun fun fun. Dont throw him in the closet


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

They are apparently in people’s houses and are trained to poop and pee outside like a dog which is weird but good.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cute kitty


Your on a roll. 2 compliments ?. Only joking ?. Or am I haha


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Fun fun fun. Dont throw him in the closet


Oooh tempting but I wouldn’t want him to shred my clothes up. I’m not forking out for new clothes just yet I spend enough as it is and I need new shoes and heels ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Definitely a record for Chubbs ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Definitely a record for Chubbs ?


Ooh I’ve screen shooted for future reference ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> They are apparently in people’s houses and are trained to poop and pee outside like a dog which is weird but good.
> View attachment 301764


Mini horses. Yeah ive seen videos ppl keeping them inside... no thanks lol


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Mini horses. Yeah ive seen videos ppl keeping them inside... no thanks lol


Yeah I wouldn’t want one either. But they are cute tho. I’ll keep to my reptiles. I want another tortoise now ?. I have a red foot. But hummm which one to get next?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Mini horses. Yeah ive seen videos ppl keeping them inside... no thanks lol


Yea, donkeys inside sounds like a disaster waiting to happen


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

THE LITTLE ? HAS SCRATCHED MY FOOT. ??

and yes my bedroom light is blue. I have one of them bulbs that I can change colour with via my phone


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> THE LITTLE ? HAS SCRATCHED MY FOOT. ??
> 
> and yes my bedroom light is blue. I have one of them bulbs that I can change colour with via my phone


Cats for you!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Yea, donkeys inside sounds like a disaster waiting to happen


Cats and kittens inside is a disaster too ????


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> THE LITTLE ? HAS SCRATCHED MY FOOT. ??
> 
> and yes my bedroom light is blue. I have one of them bulbs that I can change colour with via my phone


Btw, I actually like the idea of being able to change my light color. Would be fun


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Btw, I actually like the idea of being able to change my light color. Would be fun


Every room in my house has a colour changing bulb. I don’t think I can upload a small vid or I’d record it changing colour


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Cats for you!


I’ll stick to my reptiles. I know I’m safe then ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> In that case


Cold beer on a Thursday night???

I don’t even have to hit play ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> Cold beer on a Thursday night???
> 
> I don’t even have to hit play ?


Zac brown woop. I listen to alot of country music ??


----------



## EllieMay

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Speaking of pets (this is a little random) but there is such thing as an emotional support donkey. They are basically miniature donkeys. And soooo cute! To bad my donkeys are big.


Any animal can be an emotional support animal... especially if you know the right psychiatrist!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

One of my favourites


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

EllieMay said:


> Any animal can be an emotional support animal... especially if you know the right psychiatrist!


So true!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Brb that damn kitten climbing my curtains I’m gonna put it in spare room with kitty box food and water. Brb


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> One of my favourites


Seen him twice at country fest at Gillette stadium


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


Thats his best song!


----------



## EllieMay

Ok.. I have to take it back farther and get a stronger drink..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Oldie but goodie


----------



## Maggie3fan

Holy cats! This chubby lizard boy has started more threads than Tom. So here's another thread that won't go anywhere. What happened to single date night or whatever in the hell it was???


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Seen him twice at country fest at Gillette stadium


I love his music. But he don’t tour to U.K. ????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Holy cats! This chubby lizard boy has started more threads than Tom. So here's another thread that won't go anywhere. What happened to single date night or whatever in the hell it was???


Dont let failure stop u from trying lol


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oldie but goodie


I know it. It’s in my play list lol. I wind my neighbours up with country music ??


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dont let failure stop u from trying lol


It certainly hasn’t stopped you before ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Kane brown.
Sam hunt
Russel Dickerson 
Jason Aldean
Luke Bryan
Toby Keith
Josh turner
And many more I listen too. When I play Jason Aldean neighbour shouts for me to turn it up ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Mystic_Queen said:


> Kane brown.
> Sam hunt
> Russel Dickerson
> Jason Aldean
> Luke Bryan
> Toby Keith
> Josh turner
> And many more I listen too. When I play Jason Aldean neighbour shouts for me to turn it up ?


Apparently it’s not normal for a 36 year old to listen to country music. But I’d rather that. Than the noise that is released nower days. And hey being not normal has to be better right? Isn’t normal boring ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> Apparently it’s not normal for a 36 year old to listen to country music. But I’d rather that. Than the noise that is released nower days. And hey being not normal has to be better right? Isn’t normal boring ?


Lot of young ppl listen to country! I do haha


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Lot of young ppl listen to country! I do haha
> [/QUOTE
> ??


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Lot of young ppl listen to country! I do haha


Wait your saying your young? Think we need proof of that ??


----------



## Maggie3fan

Hank Williams
Willie
Alan Jackson
Hank Jr.
George Strait
Leann Rimes
Janis


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

maggie3fan said:


> Hank Williams
> Willie
> Alan Jackson
> Hank Jr.
> George Strait
> Leann Rimes
> Janis


Ooooooh. I’ll look them up. Hank Williams. Alan Jackson and Leann rimes I know but not sure on others.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Cold beer on a Thursday night???
> 
> I don’t even have to hit play ?


Woops I somehow stumbled in.??


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Woops I somehow stumbled in.??


Yay HEY CATHIE ?


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Yay HEY CATHIE ?


Sorry I couldn't resist. Darn now I have 12 more pages to catch up on...


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Sorry I couldn't resist. Darn now I have 12 more pages to catch up on...


I have no idea. No one really been talking. Not sure if chubbs. Ellie, golden and others gone to sleep I’m not sure on times in there areas. I’m just laid on bed watching some sheet on Netflix. And browsing some random posts on here ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> No heels! I retired them


He came to his senses faster than most women who wear high heels... Better for his back that way. ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> He came to his senses faster than most women who wear high heels... Better for his back that way. ?


Oooh I can’t survive without my heels ?. 
maybe he wears them weekends only lol


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Sighhhh, well wouldn’t want to attract anyone smelling like roaches and mice


Yeah, I'm not even sure the bearded dragons would kiss you smelling like that.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> I have no idea. No one really been talking. Not sure if chubbs. Ellie, golden and others gone to sleep I’m not sure on times in there areas. I’m just laid on bed watching some sheet on Netflix. And browsing some random posts on here ?


Don’t worry it‘s only 6:30pm here just catching up on some shows


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

screw this im to hot it’s reading 26.8c in my room. Windows wide open fan on and I’m still melting. 
Im going back in shower.
back soon. I hate being yackie and stinky ???


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> I have no idea. No one really been talking for last half hour ish. I’m just browsing random posts. Watching n some sheet on the tv
> 
> I have no idea. No one really been talking. Not sure if chubbs. Ellie goldie and others gone to sleep I’m not sure on times in there areas. I’m just laid on bed watching some sheet on Netflix. And browsing some random posts on here ?


That happens. Then everyone starts talking again. Or just some. If it's quiet it's a good time to check out info on the animals you have. I don't really do any other websites like Facebook and all that. I tried and hated it. It's for sure those don't even come close to what goes on here.?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Don’t worry it‘s only 6:30pm here just catching up on some shows


1:30am here lol


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> Oooh I can’t survive without my heels ?.
> maybe he wears them weekends only lol


There's a technique to wearing heels... and I've become rusty at it. Even did the pageant thing in high school a time or three. Still remember that you're supposed to stand in heels with one foot angled up against the other. Looks pretty that way.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

maggie3fan said:


> Holy cats! This chubby lizard boy has started more threads than Tom. So here's another thread that won't go anywhere. What happened to single date night or whatever in the hell it was???


It's turned into a group date with LOTS of supervision! ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> That happens. Then everyone starts talking again. Or just some. If it's quiet it's a good time to check out info on the animals you have. I don't really do any other websites like Facebook and all that. I tried and hated it. It's for sure those don't even come close to what goes on here.?


I don’t have Facebook. All I have is my Xbox. 
snapchat which I have 2 people on. My aunt and sarah
Whatzapp as I have a few friends in America and it’s a free way to chat to them haha 
And discord. For same reason. Free calls and messages if connected to WiFi. 
Other than that I have a pretty sheltered life.
anyway back soon I stinky. I hate being yackie. 
(I’ll be waiting for a smart a$$ comment from chubbs for the “I’m stinky” part ?)


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> There's a technique to wearing heels... and I've become rusty at it. Even did the pageant thing in high school a time or three. Still remember that you're supposed to stand in heels with one foot angled up against the other. Looks pretty that way.


Didn’t have pageant. But we did have prom to which I was the prom queen. 
hence my nick name mystic queen ? I left school in June 2000. And mystic queen has stuck since then.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> I have no idea. No one really been talking. Not sure if chubbs. Ellie, golden and others gone to sleep I’m not sure on times in there areas. I’m just laid on bed watching some sheet on Netflix. And browsing some random posts on here ?


Dinner, maybe. It's just past 2030 on the east coast. Maggie is three hours behind us.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> 1:30am here lol


Five hours ahead of the East Coast of the U.S.
Eight hours ahead of California.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> Didn’t have pageant. But we did have prom to which I was the prom queen.
> hence my nick name mystic queen ? I left school in June 2000. And mystic queen has stuck since then.


It's a great name!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> It's a great name!


Thank you. My real name is Katie. 
?


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> I know it. It’s in my play list lol. I wind my neighbours up with country music ??


Good song. I didn't know it was considered country though. I don't pay enough attention to the labels I guess. I like any good song.?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> It's a great name!


Just waiting for my darn stupid boiler to kick in. Why do things play up when you don’t want them too ugh ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Good song. I didn't know it was considered country though. I don't pay enough attention to the labels I guess. I like any good song.?


I’m not sure if it is or not to be fair. 
I have Kane Brown playing at moment. Damn that American accent ?


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> There's a technique to wearing heels... and I've become rusty at it. Even did the pageant thing in high school a time or three. Still remember that you're supposed to stand in heels with one foot angled up against the other. Looks pretty that way.


I'd break my neck if I even tried that. I have to have both feet firmly planted on the ground and always have.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> I'd break my neck if I even tried that. I have to have both feet firmly planted on the ground and always have.


The scary thing is... About the only time I walk all that ladylike IS in heels. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m not sure if it is or not to be fair.
> I have Kane Brown playing at moment. Damn that American accent ?


Anymore it's hard to tell. I listen to "eye " radio and have my whole life. Sometimes it's intertwined. I'm elderly but there's some rap I like too.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Anymore it's hard to tell. I listen to "eye ❤" radio and have my whole life. Sometimes it's intertwined. I'm elderly but there's some rap I like too.


I’m not a big fan of rap. I was brought up with country music and it’s kinda stuck


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Five hours ahead of the East Coast of the U.S.
> Eight hours ahead of California.


They're probably having happy hour in the traffic home in California.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> I'd break my neck if I even tried that. I have to have both feet firmly planted on the ground and always have.


I can’t wear flats lol. It’s not natural to me.
I wear a lot of dresses. So I wear the heels to match. Like the lypsy dress style. I also wear the Caroline flack dresses aswell as other styles from river island.
im not a girly girl. Will wear leggings in colder weather. I don’t wear pink tho.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> I'd break my neck if I even tried that. I have to have both feet firmly planted on the ground and always have.


I work with skin care and make up so I have to look at least half decent ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oldie but goodie


I didn’t know that one.. but I like it.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> I didn’t know that one.. but I like it.


It’s an awesome tune


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> Hank Williams
> Willie
> Alan Jackson
> Hank Jr.
> George Strait
> Leann Rimes
> Janis


Thank you!! I’m drinking with you


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m not a big fan of rap. I was brought up with country music and it’s kinda stuck


I'm not either. I like Beethoven too. It's just whatever song I like. I do adore Dolly Parton's voice and her music. And really old country too. I guess I just love music period.


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> I have no idea. No one really been talking. Not sure if chubbs. Ellie, golden and others gone to sleep I’m not sure on times in there areas. I’m just laid on bed watching some sheet on Netflix. And browsing some random posts on here ?



I had to go practice falling off my horse for a friend of mine;-)


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> There's a technique to wearing heels... and I've become rusty at it. Even did the pageant thing in high school a time or three. Still remember that you're supposed to stand in heels with one foot angled up against the other. Looks pretty that way.


I never could wear heels.. on rare occasion that I might want to try, it always makes me taller than my date;-(.... Cant walk good anyways since my feet were made for boots.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> I'm not either. I like Beethoven too. It's just whatever song I like. I do adore Dolly Parton's voice and her music. And really old country too. I guess I just love music period.


Tumble outta bed and I stumble to the kitchen
Pour myself a cup of ambition
Yawn and stretch and try to come to life
Jump in the shower and the blood starts pumpin'
Out on the street the traffic starts jumpin'
With folks like me on the job from 9 to 5
Workin 9 to 5, what a way to make a livin
Barely gettin by, it's all takin and no givin
They just use your mind and they never give you credit
It's enough to drive you crazy if you let it
9 to 5, for service and devotion
You would think that I would deserve a fat promotion
Want to move ahead but the boss won't seem to let me
I swear sometimes that man is out to get me!

hahahaha. Can’t believe I just typed that out. I know that song word for word ???. It’s my cleaning song every morning ????


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> Thank you. My real name is Katie.
> ?



Hi Katie! Nice to meetcha!


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> I don’t have Facebook. All I have is my Xbox.
> snapchat which I have 2 people on. My aunt and sarah
> Whatzapp as I have a few friends in America and it’s a free way to chat to them haha
> And discord. For same reason. Free calls and messages if connected to WiFi.
> Other than that I have a pretty sheltered life.
> anyway back soon I stinky. I hate being yackie.
> (I’ll be waiting for a smart a$$ comment from chubbs for the “I’m stinky” part ?)


I got your back for now. Don't ruin your phone or Xbox...in the shower.?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> I never could wear heels.. on rare occasion that I might want to try, it always makes me taller than my date;-(.... Cant walk good anyways since my feet were made for boots.


See I’m lucky. I’m only 5 foot 4 and a bit. So even heels don’t really matter as I’m a short a$$ ?.


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m not sure if it is or not to be fair.
> I have Kane Brown playing at moment. Damn that American accent ?



I really like him!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> I really like him!


He’s awesome. And he’s so young too. That kid has a bright future ahead of him for sure.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I'm not either. I like Beethoven too. It's just whatever song I like. I do adore Dolly Parton's voice and her music. And really old country too. I guess I just love music period.


Luv me some Dolly Parton... Reba Mcentire is probably my favorite female artist though.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> I got your back for now. Don't ruin your phone or Xbox...in the shower.?


Lol. I’m done. I’ve been in washed and jumped out. Already been in twice today already. I don’t take me phone to bathroom. And Xbox is safely on the shelf. I have been known tho to lay in bath tub and play Xbox chilling lol. From my bathroom I can see into my bedroom and have a clear view of the gaming tv ????


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Tumble outta bed and I stumble to the kitchen
> Pour myself a cup of ambition
> Yawn and stretch and try to come to life
> Jump in the shower and the blood starts pumpin'
> Out on the street the traffic starts jumpin'
> With folks like me on the job from 9 to 5
> Workin 9 to 5, what a way to make a livin
> Barely gettin by, it's all takin and no givin
> They just use your mind and they never give you credit
> It's enough to drive you crazy if you let it
> 9 to 5, for service and devotion
> You would think that I would deserve a fat promotion
> Want to move ahead but the boss won't seem to let me
> I swear sometimes that man is out to get me!
> 
> hahahaha. Can’t believe I just typed thy at out. I know that song word for word ???. It’s my cleaning song every morning ????


I love you...aint she a lady and a half.!?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> I love you...aint she a lady and a half.!?


Well I try ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> See I’m lucky. I’m only 5 foot 4 and a bit. So even heels don’t really matter as I’m a short a$$ ?.


I might be a whole half an inch taller than you!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> I might be a whole half an inch taller than you!


Nooo not a whole half inch ???. But then again it’s not hard to be taller than me ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Luv me some Dolly Parton... Reba Mcentire is probably my favorite female artist though.


Yep she's good too. Believe it or not one of Janis Joplin's greatest hits was a really old country song from the 40's. I found it one night on utube. It would still be in my history.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Yep she's good too. Believe it or not one of Janis Joplin's greatest hits was a really old country song from the 40's. I found it one night on utube. It would still be in my history.


I have I believe “a little piece of my heart”. On play list. I’m not 100% sure without looking


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> He’s awesome. And he’s so young too. That kid has a bright future ahead of him for sure.


Oh my garsh.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Oh my garsh.


Kane brown is 10 years younger than me ?. He’s only 26.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> I have I believe “a little piece of my heart”. On play list. I’m not 100% sure without looking


Yep. That might be it. It was an old country song by a Mexican man. I'd have to look it up.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Kane brown is 10 years younger than me ?. He’s only 26.


Yea I was thinking on that subject. AGE. I actually enjoy being elderly.butttt...it would be so much more fun being 36. I could be me now and get in so much trouble. Oh I forgot I was in trouble then too.???


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Yea I was thinking on that subject. AGE. I actually enjoy being elderly.butttt...it would be so much more fun being 36. I could be me now and get in so much trouble. Oh I forgot I was in trouble then too.???


Hey I’m always in trouble. OML I could have killed my neighbour today. The slime ball was trying to match make me with a local scruff bag down road. Damn I have standards ?. And this dude is tall. Skinny as heck. Long hair almost as long as mine and mines just over half way down my back. His hair isn’t brushed. He stinks absolutely vile. Not to mention he lives in a pig sty of a flat as he don’t do no cleaning. And I swear he doesn’t wash his clothes. He’s always wearing the same. And my neighbour tried to get him to believe he is in for a chance. Buggery to that I shouted no chance walked in my house and locked door. The dude walked off with his head down ?. So I’m in trouble with neighbour cos I broke the smelly runts heart ????


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Hey I’m always in trouble. OML I could have killed my neighbour today. The slime ball was trying to match make me with a local scruff bag down road. Damn I have standards ?. And this dude is tall. Skinny as heck. Long hair almost as long as mine and mines just over half way down my back. His hair isn’t brushed. He stinks absolutely vile. Not to mention he lives in a pig sty of a flat as he don’t do no cleaning. And I swear he doesn’t wash his clothes. He’s always wearing the same. And my neighbour tried to get him to believe he is in for a chance. Buggery to that I shouted no chance walked in my house and locked door. The dude walked off with his head down ?. So I’m in trouble with neighbour cos I broke the smelly runts heart ????


Where in the world did your American accent go!!! Oh blimey?!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Elly May I'm counting on you. Please don't let me be the only snorter.?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Where in the world did your American accent go!!! Oh blimey?!!!


American accent? I don’t have American accent. I talk to alot of Americans. And picked up some of the slag ?. We have a thing. I teach them English slag and they teach me American slag. It’s a win win. Ebony is the one who cracks me up. She lives in California. 
I swear I was born in wrong country. I think I know more about America than I do U.K. lol.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Elly May I'm counting on you. Please don't let me be the only snorter.?


I’ll snort with ya “snort” lol


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’ll snort with ya “snort” lol


We can all be snorters ? ”snort”


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> Thank you. My real name is Katie.
> ?


Do you mind if I call you Katie?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Do you mind if I call you Katie?


Of course not


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’ll snort with ya “snort” lol


?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> ?


? ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Where’s my crazy buddy chubbs gone ?? I wanna pick on him some more ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

? ???


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> Where’s my crazy buddy chubbs gone ??


His grand mom probably tucked him in for bed ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> His grand mom probably tucked him in for bed ?


Well it is past his bed time ?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Elly May I'm counting on you. Please don't let me be the only snorter.?


Never that Cathie!!! 
I’m having an Adam Sandler marathon!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> His grand mom probably tucked him in for bed ?


Or she has slapped him for hiding her teeth just so he can try get her to say he is nice ????


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> Never that Cathie!!!
> I’m having an Adam Sandler marathon!


Adam sandler is mint. What’s your 2 favourites. Mines lil Nikki. And happy Gilmore


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> Adam sandler is mint. What’s your 2 favourites. Mines lil Nikki. And happy Gilmore


I think the Waterboy.... the second is a toss up.. almost everything he does is good.. I’m watching mr. deeds now? I loved happy Gilmore too!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Never that Cathie!!!
> I’m having an Adam Sandler marathon!


Oh I love him! Especially around Chanukah.? Have fun.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> I think the Waterboy.... the second is a toss up.. almost everything he does is good.. I’m watching mr. deeds now? I loved happy Gilmore too!


Me deeds isn’t bad. I don’t mind comedy films but I do love a good horror.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

I really should be going to sleep ?. It’s 3:10am. I’ll finish my drink first


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Or she has slapped him for hiding her teeth just so he can try get her to say he is nice ????


Oh... I don't think grandma would do that. I think he started all this and then hid under the covers.


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> Me deeds isn’t bad. I don’t mind comedy films but I do love a good horror.


I used to but I very rarely watch TV anymore at all... I am hooked on the Yellowstone series. I watch that on my iPad whenever I have “wait”time..


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

I’ve just commented on a post about a Indian star tort not walking
if im not mistaken if you have 2 torts together male and female. Or 2 males then one can become more dominant and bite the leg of the other which can cause injury?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> I used to but I very rarely watch TV anymore at all... I am hooked on the Yellowstone series. I watch that on my iPad whenever I have “wait”time..


I watch movies in evening. If it’s boring then it’s just mainly for back ground noise. I’m more of a music person tho. I’m a pretty chillaxed person. Well when I wanna be haha


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’ve just commented on a post about a Indian star tort not walking
> if im not mistaken if you have 2 torts together male and female. Or 2 males then one can become more dormant and bite the leg of the other which can cause injury?


You're not wrong. Don't worry.?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> You're not wrong. Don't worry.?


Wow I’ve learned something haha. 
I know it’s more common in male to male.A male will try and umm climb “a polite way of putting it” another male and start nipping at the legs. it’s a way of dominating I believe. 
im a little worried tho. Hope that tort is ok ?


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> I really should be going to sleep ?. It’s 3:10am. I’ll finish my drink first


I have to darn it.? My phone needs to charge.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> I have to darn it.? My phone needs to charge.


My phone is on charge ?. I’m going to be going to sleep now any way. I’m shattered. 
Hoping someone will be able to advise on that Indian star tort. 
stay safe and take care. 
Im off to land of nod. Night night ??


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> Wow I’ve learned something haha.
> I know it’s more common in male to male.A male will try and umm climb “a polite way of putting it” another male and start nipping at the legs. it’s a way of dominating I believe.
> im a little worried tho. Hope that tort is ok ?


You‘re right. Any torts that are in pairs 99% of the time don’t work out. Hope it eventually works out


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> My phone is on charge ?. I’m going to be going to sleep now any way. I’m shattered.
> Hoping someone will be able to advise on that Indian star tort.
> stay safe and take care.
> Im off to land of nod. Night night ??


Sweet dreams!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> I have to darn it.? My phone needs to charge.


Bye Cathie


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> You‘re right. Any torts that are in pairs 99% of the time don’t work out.


I’m not sure if they are housed together. I did comment on it and told them not to quote on what I’m saying as I could be wrong. But if housed together then one could be nipping the other. She mentions that the tort hasn’t been able to walk for a while and the old owner could never understand why. Then further on in her post she says she’s seen an injury on the hind leg that the shell had caused. How would a torts shell cause an injury to the leg? Is that even possible? I’m leaning more to the other tort biting it. She said one is female but hasn’t mentioned if other one male or female. But I know from when they are babies some people get told wrong. And I’ve seen it happen on here till one of the pros correct it. Yep I say mine is a she. But I think that’s habit. I know I won’t know for sure till 4/5 year and I’m not bothered either way. As long as pumpkin is happy and healthy. I was looking into getting a couple more redfoots. But I’m not going to do that till pumpkin is older and I know for sure if male or female as I don’t want to put her at harm and end up with injures on her legs. 
id rather play it safe.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Sweet dreams!


Just wrote me essay sorry lol. Now it’s sleep time. Good night. Take care and stay safe. Speak later.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Wow I’ve learned something haha.
> I know it’s more common in male to male.A male will try and umm climb “a polite way of putting it” another male and start nipping at the legs. it’s a way of dominating I believe.
> im a little worried tho. Hope that tort is ok ?


Tortoises don't really like each other. They like their own space. Hummingbirds are like that too. Once they do their duty and propagate they're off doing their own thing. I hope the tort is ok too. Tortoises can really hurt each other and will. I'm sure some moderaters will go to that person's post and try to help.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m not sure if they are housed together. I did comment on it and told them not to quote on what I’m saying as I could be wrong. But if housed together then one could be nipping the other. She mentions that the tort hasn’t been able to walk for a while and the old owner could never understand why. Then further on in her post she says she’s seen an injury on the hind leg that the shell had caused. How would a torts shell cause an injury to the leg? Is that even possible? I’m leaning more to the other tort biting it. She said one is female but hasn’t mentioned if other one male or female. But I know from when they are babies some people get told wrong. And I’ve seen it happen on here till one of the pros correct it. Yep I say mine is a she. But I think that’s habit. I know I won’t know for sure till 4/5 year and I’m not bothered either way. As long as pumpkin is happy and healthy. I was looking into getting a couple more redfoots. But I’m not going to do that till pumpkin is older and I know for sure if male or female as I don’t want to put her at harm and end up with injures on her legs.
> id rather play it safe.


If they are housed together you would totally be right, torts are anti social creatures for sure


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> If they are housed together you would totally be right, torts are anti social creatures for sure


This is the link to post 






My Indian Star Tortoise is not able to walk. Please help


Hello, My name is Ajinkya Shinde, I have two Indian Star tortoises 12 years old. I adopted them when they were 10 years old. The female tortoise does not walk properly and just slides. It has been a problem for a long time before I even adopted it. The old owner could not specify the correct...




www.tortoiseforum.org


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cathie G said:


> Tortoises don't really like each other. They like their own space. Hummingbirds are like that too. Once they do their duty and propagate they're off doing their own thing. I hope the tort is ok too. Tortoises can really hurt each other and will. I'm sure some moderaters will go to that person's post and try to help.


It’s sad how much they hurt each other ? a lot of times one ends up dead ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> This is the link to post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Indian Star Tortoise is not able to walk. Please help
> 
> 
> Hello, My name is Ajinkya Shinde, I have two Indian Star tortoises 12 years old. I adopted them when they were 10 years old. The female tortoise does not walk properly and just slides. It has been a problem for a long time before I even adopted it. The old owner could not specify the correct...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tortoiseforum.org


Thanks Katie, I’ll read it


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> It’s sad how much they hurt each other ? a lot of times one ends up dead ?


Seems it’s been going on for a while. Poor thing can’t walk. She slides. ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> Seems it’s been going on for a while. Poor thing can’t walk. She slides. ?


That’s so sad. I feel so bad for the poor tort ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> That’s so sad. I feel so bad for the poor tort ?


From what’s I’ve been researching. (And yes I’ve been doing a hell of a lot of reading on here for all info can you tell lol) Torts don’t really show pain either. They just get on with it so to speak


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> From what’s I’ve been researching. (And yes I’ve been doing a hell of a lot of reading on here for all info can you tell lol) Torts don’t really show pain either. They just get on with it so to speak


Yes, my friend had a Sulcata whose whole shell got torn off ? ouch the tort just kept on walking like nothing was wrong.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Yes, my friend had a Sulcata whose whole shell got torn off ? ouch the tort just kept on walking like nothing was wrong.


ouch. That would be like a human having there skin ripped off. I can’t even bare to think about the pain of that. I know torts have nerve endings in there shell and can feel every single touch on the shells. The slightest press. Everything. So to have it ripped off and just walk around like nothing. Welp. That’s one a$$ kicker tort. ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Old myths say that torts don’t have any nerves in their shells so people used to carve things into their shells like their initials or put holes in them to tie them to something etc. That just makes me angry and sad ?? Hmmm Sangry. No that sorta sounds like hungry ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Old myths say that torts don’t have any nerves in their shells so people used to carve things into their shells like their initials or put holes in them to tie them to something etc. That just makes me angry and sad ?? Hmmm Sangry. No that sorta sounds like hungry ?


Yes I remember in school that it a myth years ago. As I remember years And YEARS AND YEARS ago it was actually thought a tort out grew there shells and found a new one. 
it’s all a load of nonsense.
wow if ANYONE ever tried to carve anything in my pumpkin I’d carve a K And a P into there skin ?. K for Katie. P for pumpkin.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> Yes I remember in school that it a myth years ago. As I remember years And YEARS AND YEARS ago it was actually thought a tort out grew there shells and found a new one.
> it’s all a load of nonsense.
> wow if ANYONE ever tried to carve anything in my pumpkin I’d carve a K And a P into there skin ?. K for Katie. P for pumpkin.


Grew out there shells and find new ones! Like hermit crabs, I remember that to but that was a long time ago. Well thankfully most of the human race has grown out of that nonsense.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Grew out there shells and find new ones! Like hermit crabs, I remember that to but that was a long time ago. Well thankfully most of the human race has grown out of that nonsense.


Thankfully yes


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Grew out there shells and find new ones! Like hermit crabs, I remember that to but that was a long time ago. Well thankfully most of the human race has grown out of that nonsense.


Anyway I’m definitely going to sleep gone 4am ?. I’m up in a few hours. Night night ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> Anyway I’m definitely going to sleep gone 4am ?. I’m up in a few hours. Night night ☺?


Good night, talk to you tomorrow!


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hey guys, just thought id start a thread for the weirdos out there. No normal ppl allowed ?


Rats! I’ll leave.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Zoeclare said:


> Normal is overrated ?



so is sleep..?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Good morning everyone ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Rats! I’ll leave.


Denial is the first sign lol


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Morning all! And happy friday!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Morning all! And happy friday!


Mine was way better ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Mine was way better ?


True.. mine was boring af. I have few regrets but that post is one of them lol


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

hey hey ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> True.. mine was boring af. I have few regrets but that post is one of them lol


Well I’ve started a new folder for you.. it’s titled “ things I’m not proud of”. I’ll add that in there ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> Well I’ve started a new folder for you.. it’s titled “ things I’m not proud of”. I’ll add that in there ?


Uhh oh. What have I missed ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

That must be a huge folder


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Better? I had to edit a lil


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 301789


LMFAO!!! That’s better


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Whats everyone got planned for the day?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Whats everyone got planned for the day?


I’m sat on my back yard. Legs out catching the rays ?


----------



## EllieMay

Not much for me!!! I’m doing online certs at the moment and my kiddo is still sleeping. I want to go pick up my side by side today.. it’s been I. The shop for a while now...


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m sat on my back yard. Legs out catching the rays ?


That’s a nice plan!!! Add a daiquiri and it’s an instant good time... (it’s later in the day for you, right?)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Not much for me!!! I’m doing online certs at the moment and my kiddo is still sleeping. I want to go pick up my side by side today.. it’s been I. The shop for a while now...


I wanna take it for a ride!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> That’s a nice plan!!! Add a daiquiri and it’s an instant good time... (it’s later in the day for you, right?)


Ooh I love your thinking ?. 
and yes it’s 2:48pm here. Temp is 34c which makes a change for U.K ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m sat on my back yard. Legs out catching the rays ?


Sounds like a plan. I gotta wait till at least 1 to drink tho lol unless im fishing ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> That’s a nice plan!!! Add a daiquiri and it’s an instant good time... (it’s later in the day for you, right?)


Daiquiri all round woop. Although I don’t have any damn. BUT I have a bottle of tequila in the fridge lol ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sounds like a plan. I gotta wait till at least 1 to drink tho lol unless im fishing ?


I hate drinking on me own. I’m just chilling. Fishing is actually relaxing. I used to go with my grandfather and just watch. Held the rod once. Got a catch once and ? myself and fell in water ??


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Can red foots have Red grapes or is that a no go?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> Daiquiri all round woop. Although I don’t have any damn. BUT I have a bottle of tequila in the fridge lol ?


She said good time..not wild clothes dropping swinging off the chandeliers time....wait.. same thing ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> Can red foots have Red grapes or is that a no go?


Grapes are fine


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Grapes are fine


Thank you


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> She said good time..not wild clothes dropping swinging off the chandeliers time....wait.. same thing ??


Haha sounds like a great time to me ??


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Well it’s definitely getting nuttier here wonder how crazy we’ll be in a couple days. ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Well it’s definitely getting nuttier here wonder how crazy we’ll be in a couple days. ?


Ooooh I’m always crazy haha. Best way to be. It’s only thing that keeps me sane ? I scared some poor dude on Xbox this morning lmao


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> Ooooh I’m always crazy haha. Best way to be. It’s only thing that keeps me sane ? I scared some poor dude on Xbox this morning lmao


Crazy logic, my favorite type ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> Ooooh I’m always crazy haha. Best way to be. It’s only thing that keeps me sane ? I scared some poor dude on Xbox this morning lmao


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 301790


@Mystic_Queen that’s your morning face! ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 301790


Hey how did you get a picture off me ??


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> @Mystic_Queen that’s your morning face! ?


How do you know what I look like in morning lmao


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> @Mystic_Queen that’s your morning face! ?


I actually thought chubbs said this ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> How do you know what I look like in morning lmao


Sounds like u girls had a very drunk night


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> How do you know what I look like in morning lmao


Secrets ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> I actually thought chubbs said this ??


Oh no! TOCD is affecting me more then I thought! ???


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sounds like u girls had a very drunk night


Me? I’m never drunk. I’m a good girl. Merry most definitely. Tipsy ? of course. But never drunk. No fun on ya own lol


----------



## Maggie3fan

Mystic_Queen said:


> Ooooooh. I’ll look them up. Hank Williams. Alan Jackson and Leann rimes I know but not sure on others.


Willie Nelson, 
Hank Williams Jr. 
Janis Joplin, she's born country, but killed it with blues. She's my favorite and I always throw her in music stuff


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mags bringing back the OG’s


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Oh no! TOCD is affecting me more then I thought! ???


Same goes for us all I think lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Paved the road


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Paved the road


Now I’m confused lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> Now I’m confused lol


We know lol they paved the road for country music


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> We know lol they paved the road for country music


Oooooh hahaha. Now I feel dumb ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> Oooooh hahaha. Now I feel dumb ??


Dont worry.. i get that feeling 80% of the time. U get used to it lol


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I wanna take it for a ride!


You bring the beer and I’ll drive.. (hubby drives his own for a reason) Lol


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> Daiquiri all round woop. Although I don’t have any damn. BUT I have a bottle of tequila in the fridge lol ?


Welp... here we go.. I hope it’s white.. yellow brings out my crazy!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> You bring the beer and I’ll drive.. (hubby drives his own for a reason) Lol


I guess it’ll be safer than driving with mags ? slightly safer


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> Daiquiri all round woop. Although I don’t have any damn. BUT I have a bottle of tequila in the fridge lol ?


Margaritas? Although good margaritas weren't that easy to find when I lived in the UK.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Is this the right orchard bark? The fine chippings?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Margaritas? Although good margaritas weren't that easy to find when I lived in the UK.


Nope they still ain’t easy to find. You can get frozen cocktails now. But they ain’t all that


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sounds like u girls had a very drunk night


Don’t worry you MIGHT get an invite next time if you wear your heels and a hula skirt ??


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dont worry.. i get that feeling 80% of the time. U get used to it lol


Well now that makes me feel better lol


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Margaritas? Although good margaritas weren't that easy to find when I lived in the UK.


No worries! I have an excellent hand at drink making.. if I do say so myself... I can’t remember ever having a bad one ?

???


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Mags bringing back the OG’s


Original Gods?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> Don’t worry you MIGHT get an invite next time if you wear your heels and a hula skirt ??


I would have to be extremely drunk!.. to except the invite.. the hula skirt im church sober lol


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> Nope they still ain’t easy to find. You can get frozen cocktails now. But they ain’t all that


That's why I always wanted to stop by the Hard Rock Cafe every time I was in Edinburgh. It was the one place I could count on for a good margarita. (I didn't get down to London nearly that often).


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Original Gods?


Yes that works.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> That's why I always wanted to stop by the Hard Rock Cafe every time I was in Edinburgh. It was the one place I could count on for a good margarita. (I didn't get down to London nearly that often).


I can’t say I’m a fan of London. I despise the place lol


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I would have to be extremely drunk!.. to except the invite.. the hula skirt im church sober lol


That’s fine we need something to laugh at so you’ll be perfect ????


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> Original Gods?


Oldies but Goodies


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

I suppose I better get my floors done. So if I’m not back in half hour I’m most likely in a heap on floor where I’ve slipped of the table ?

see you all soon. If I don’t do my floors now then I won’t get them done.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I guess it’ll be safer than driving with mags ? slightly safer


Oh yer an a**. I have been driving the same car for 30 years, the way I drive, and I have never caused an accident or had an accident f***ing around. You "normal" people driving a Subaru crash regularly. By yourselves!
I have taken 2 defensive driving courses at the Bob Bondurant School of Offensive Driving, I took a drifting course in my IROC, can you drive sideways in your Buick? I went to truck driving school, then pulled a 53' trailer back and forth from Coast to Coast for a number of years.
To me driving takes an amount of skill and some lack of fear. It's like a chess game to me. I could go on a bunch about that. But I tell ya I will put my driving skills and my fast, powerful IROC-Z against anybody. Wanna race for pinks???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Oh yer an a**. I have been driving the same car for 30 years, the way I drive, and I have never caused an accident or had an accident f***ing around. You "normal" people driving a Subaru crash regularly. By yourselves!
> I have taken 2 defensive driving courses at the Bob Bondurant School of Offensive Driving, I took a drifting course in my IROC, can you drive sideways in your Buick? I went to truck driving school, then pulled a 53' trailer back and forth from Coast to Coast for a number of years.
> To me driving takes an amount of skill and some lack of fear. It's like a chess game to me. I could go on a bunch about that. But I tell ya I will put my driving skills and my fast, powerful IROC-Z against anybody. Wanna race for pinks???


Ill run ur IROC over with my Truck lol only chance i have


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ill run ur IROC over with my Truck lol only chance i have


You gotta catch me to wreck me, and *you won't ever catch me!*


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

maggie3fan said:


> You gotta catch me to wreck me, and *you won't ever catch me!*


I can definitely believe that, Chubbs this is an argument you can’t win ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> You gotta catch me to wreck me, and *you won't ever catch me!*


Guess who has ur spark plug?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Guess who has ur spark plug?


How you gonna get to my engine? Not my car you ain't


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I can definitely believe that, Chubbs this is an argument you can’t win ?


I admit! Mags gives me a run for my money


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> How you gonna get to my engine? Not my car you ain't


I sent my secret weapons.. the mice


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> Welp... here we go.. I hope it’s white.. yellow brings out my crazy!


Yes it’s white tequila lol


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I sent my secret weapons.. the mice


Well Chubbs, you better head to Antarctica, because you’ve really done it this time ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

I swear this thread gets worse ????


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I admit! Mags gives me a run for my money


Driving is something I discovered I am damn good at. BUT, I do admit to doing things normal people won't do...I tailgate if you aren't at least doing the speed limit. I tell a lot of people they are #1, 


Chubbs the tegu said:


> I sent my secret weapons.. the mice


Well your mice screwed up and have chewed out the NEW freakin oh crap.what's that stuff called? The new black stuff they chewed last time


Mystic_Queen said:


> Yes it’s white tequila lol


Tequila is for sissies, have a go at drinking enough Mescal to eat the worm. Personally, I have eaten more worms then most fishermen


----------



## Maggie3fan

1989 Chevrolet Camaro IROC-Z..
LT1 Corvette engine


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

@Chubbs the tegu you running out of comebacks?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Weather stripping...your freakin mice have chewed my weather stripping again.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Whats everyone got planned for the day?


Working again finally after a 4 month Covid 19 vacation.


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> Weather stripping...your freakin mice have chewed my weather stripping again.


He'd better not have any comeback except, "Maggie I am really sorry my mice have chewed your weather stripping again."


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Weather stripping...your freakin mice have chewed my weather stripping again.


God.. i guess if u want something done right u gotta do it urself. Wheres my rat poison? Come here mice


----------



## Maggie3fan

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Working again finally after a 4 month Covid 19 vacation.


Kewl! I'm so glad for you...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Working again finally after a 4 month Covid 19 vacation.


Happy about that? I hear ya.. ive been half at wrk/half on call since april


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Working again finally after a 4 month Covid 19 vacation.


Lucky, I wish I could go back to work. I’m bored out of my mind. This is basically me right now ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

maggie3fan said:


> Driving is something I discovered I am damn good at. BUT, I do admit to doing things normal people won't do...I tailgate if you aren't at least doing the speed limit. I tell a lot of people they are #1,
> 
> Well your mice screwed up and have chewed out the NEW freakin oh crap.what's that stuff called? The new black stuff they chewed last time
> 
> Tequila is for sissies, have a go at drinking enough Mescal to eat the worm. Personally, I have eaten more worms then most fishermen


I do love a good JD. tequila I don’t drink often


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Raspberries are a hit ??. And grape


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> Raspberries are a hit ??. And grape


So cute! My torts don’t like fruit but love fruit leaves. I have a grape plant that‘s taking over in my backyard, so they get tons of grape leaves. Pumpkin sure loves her raspberry!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy about that? I hear ya.. ive been half at wrk/half on call since april


Definitely happy, the unemployment money was decent but that got old quick. I managed to get back to work as soon as the extra 600 stopped. So it worked out perfect. Now I just gotta get my body back in the swing of it lol.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Definitely happy, the unemployment money was decent but that got old quick. I managed to get back to work as soon as the extra 600 stopped. So it worked out perfect. Now I just gotta get my body back in the swing of it lol.


Yea, I‘ve been sleeping in since COVID, it would suck to wake up at 5:30 now.


----------



## EllieMay

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Working again finally after a 4 month Covid 19 vacation.


Congrats! I know that’s a relief!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> So cute! My torts don’t like fruit but love fruit leaves. I have a grape plant that‘s taking over in my backyard, so they get tons of grape leaves. Pumpkin sure loves her raspberry!


I gave her a whole one to see what she would do. It’s gone already lol. And I cut the grape up in pieces and she’s demolished that. Can they have fruit everyday? 
She won’t eat fruit leaves. I’ve tried her on raspberry leafs and she turned her nose up lol


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy about that? I hear ya.. ive been half at wrk/half on call since april


I’ve not been able to work since may. With my job it’s not that easy to just work from home. 
cant wait till I can go back to work. Boredom overload now.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Mystic_Queen said:


> I gave her a whole one to see what she would do. It’s gone already lol. And I cut the grape up in pieces and she’s demolished that. Can they have fruit everyday?
> She won’t eat fruit leaves. I’ve tried her on raspberry leafs and she turned her nose up lol


Fruit can be up to 50% of their diet. I do a little fruit, greens, vegetables, and flowers everyday.


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> I do love a good JD. tequila I don’t drink often


I’m not drinking with either one of you.. I’ve learned limits the hard way.. vodka is my choice.. no whiskey or bourbon at all.. tequila white...
Jager- heck yes
Rum- clear... 

I suppose I might be a little picky now... but there are learned choices?‍


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Fruit can be up to 50% of their diet. I do a little fruit, greens, vegetables, and flowers everyday.


I’m still trying to figure out what flowers are safe and what isn’t.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

EllieMay said:


> I’m not drinking with either one of you.. I’ve learned limits the hard way.. vodka is my choice.. no whiskey or bourbon at all.. tequila white...
> Jager- heck yes
> Rum- clear...
> 
> I suppose I might be a little picky now... but there are learned choices?‍


I'm allergic to alcohol. Everytime I drink it I break out in handcuffs.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m still trying to figure out what flowers are safe and what isn’t.


If you got hibiscus over there try that. It's pretty much an so time favorite of these guys. They can eat the leaves too.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> I’m not drinking with either one of you.. I’ve learned limits the hard way.. vodka is my choice.. no whiskey or bourbon at all.. tequila white...
> Jager- heck yes
> Rum- clear...
> 
> I suppose I might be a little picky now... but there are learned choices?‍


Captain morgans spiced yum 
Tequila 
Sambuka (black) 
Black vodka 
I like the odd can of beer too 
Yaga bombs 
Pink gin my favourite


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I'm allergic to alcohol. Everytime I drink it I break out in handcuffs.


I just spat my drink out all over me reading that ????


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Well lunch break is over. Y'all have a great day.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> If you got hibiscus over there try that. It's pretty much an so time favorite of these guys. They can eat the leaves too.


Yes we have hibiscus. I have ordered seeds


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I'm allergic to alcohol. Everytime I drink it I break out in handcuffs.


Wake up spooning with Bubba


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Any of you know about horse field torts? I got a friend on phone about one of hers. Apparently the torts poop is black and smelly. Can anyone advise


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Mystic_Queen said:


> Any of you know about horse field torts? I got a friend on phone about one of hers. Apparently the torts poop is black and smelly. Can anyone advise


She won’t listen to me. She’s giving it calcium powder EVERYDAY. I told her every other day. Or swap the powder for cuttlebone.
she doesn’t allow them to graze outside either. I think they are 4 and 2 years old. Both males. She has them on a Torts table. She’s put a piece of wood in middle to separate them I told her that’s not beneficial and they both need a tort table of there own as they need the space. aswell as the correct light and heating. She uses a 3 in one builb that gives UVB aswell as UB and heat I’ve mentioned that to me it’s not right. And the UVB and Heat need to be separate. She doesn’t have any hides for them and I’ve told her to get some hides for them as they need to be able to retreat from the heat and UVB when needed. There beaks are long which is why I mentioned the cuttlefish as it will help to trim the beaks down I’ve Also told her in my view The 3 in one bulb it’s no good as they are not getting the full benefit from the bulb with the wood in the middle. I've also told her she needs to let them graze as if I’m not mistaken horsefields are natural grazers. And like to roam.
She feeds them nothing but dandelion leaves. I’ve told her she needs to widen the range and offer other greens aswell as fruit. I’ve also told her to allow them to soak for 30-45mins a day to keep them hydrated which I know she isn’t doing. Last soak they had was when I Did it when I was down there when I was with my uncle. And that was almost 2 weeks ago. I’m worried that she is causing not just salt but pepper more harm and doesn’t even realise it.
have I advised wrong?
salt is the one who is passing black loose stools.


----------



## Yvonne G

She's probably feeding the wrong foods.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Yvonne G said:


> She's probably feeding the wrong foods.


She’s only feeding dandelions I’ve told her it’s not enough and she needs to widen the range of greens. And she needs to get another tort table so they have space of there own rather than a piece of wood in middle to separate them


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> She won’t listen to me. She’s giving it calcium powder EVERYDAY. I told her every other day. Or swap the powder for cuttlebone.
> she doesn’t allow them to graze outside either. I think they are 4 and 2 years old. Both males. She has them on a Torts table. She’s put a piece of wood in middle to separate them I told her that’s not beneficial and they both need a tort table of there own as they need the space. aswell as the correct light and heating. She uses a 3 in one builb that gives UVB aswell as UB and heat I’ve mentioned that to me it’s not right. And the UVB and Heat need to be separate. She doesn’t have any hides for them and I’ve told her to get some hides for them as they need to be able to retreat from the heat and UVB when needed. There beaks are long which is why I mentioned the cuttlefish as it will help to trim the beaks down I’ve Also told her in my view The 3 in one bulb it’s no good as they are not getting the full benefit from the bulb with the wood in the middle. I've also told her she needs to let them graze as if I’m not mistaken horsefields are natural grazers. And like to roam.
> She feeds them nothing but dandelion leaves. I’ve told her she needs to widen the range and offer other greens aswell as fruit. I’ve also told her to allow them to soak for 30-45mins a day to keep them hydrated which I know she isn’t doing. Last soak they had was when I Did it when I was down there when I was with my uncle. And that was almost 2 weeks ago. I’m worried that she is causing not just salt but pepper more harm and doesn’t even realise it.
> have I advised wrong?
> salt is the one who is passing black loose stools.


I agree with @Yvonne G they need a much more varied diet. I own a horse field and she eats clover, mallow, several different flowers, plantain, dandelion, hosta, sedum, ice plants, henbit, chia plant, forsythia, and occasionally things from the grocery store including escarole, and endive. Their diet should consist mainly of weeds and flowers.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I agree with @Yvonne G they need a much more varied diet. I own a horse field and she eats clover, mallow, several different flowers, plantain, dandelion, hosta, sedum, ice plants, henbit, chia plant, forsythia, and occasionally things from the grocery store including escarole, and endive. Their diet should consist mainly of weeds and flowers.


I’ve tried to tell her and she won’t listen. If she don’t sort them out and separate them then I’m going to be going down and getting them. I’ve told her that too.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

The torts also need at least 8’ by 4’ of space each, a shallow water dish (Terra cotta saucer works best) and correct lighting as well as substrate. For the substrate I would recommend orchard bark, coco coir, or cypress mulch.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’ve tried to tell her and she won’t listen. If she don’t sort them out and separate them then I’m going to be going down and getting them. I’ve told her that too.


That sound good show her this care sheet...





The Best Way To Raise Any Temperate Species Of Tortoise


I chose the title of this care sheet very carefully. Are there other ways to raise babies and care for adults? Yes. Yes there are, but those ways are not as good. What follows is the BEST way, according to 30 years of research and experimentation with hundreds of babies of many species. What is...




www.tortoiseforum.org


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> The torts also need at least 8’ by 4’ of space each, a shallow water dish (Terra cotta saucer works best) and correct lighting as well as substrate. For the substrate I would recommend orchard bark, coco coir, or cypress mulch.


I’ve told her this. She has them on some kind of wood chippings that a rabbit would have. She has them on a 46 inch tort table split in half with a 3 in one bulb standing in middle.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’ve told her this. She has them on some kind of wood chippings that a rabbit would have. She has them on a 46 inch tort table split in half with a 3 in one build standing in middle.


That’s really sad I hope it works out


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Sadly if your friend won’t listen there isn’t much we can do it is their choice and no matter how much we dislike it we still have to respect their wishes and hope they change the improper care.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> That’s really sad I hope it works out


If she don’t get them sorting I’ll have them. She won’t get them back either. The poor babies I wish she would listen to me


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

If you need any help just message me


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> If you need any help just message me


Thank you I appreciate it. I’ll try get her to send me a pic of the set up aswell as pics of torts


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

I sent her links for everything she needs and she told me no ??. Frustration isn’t the word. 
shes 59 years old. She more my aunts friend than mine. I just put up with her. But damn I wish she would freaking listen to me ARGHHHHH


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> I sent her links for everything she needs and she told me no ??. Frustration isn’t the word.
> shes 59 years old. She more my aunts friend than mine. I just put up with her. But damn I wish she would freaking listen to me ARGHHHHH


I’m sorry, I do hope that the torts get the proper care. For now though... ??????????????


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

@Mystic_Queen I’ll start a conversation with you so that we can talk about the russians torts.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I’m sorry, I do hope that the torts get the proper care. For now though... ??☹????????????


Oh trust if I have to travel 110 miles and fork out money I can’t afford to make sure they are ok then so be it. I’ve warned her. ive told her she is potentially Causing both more harm than she realises. I’m actually disgusted in her response to me.
on phone I told her she needs to offer more greens and not just the dandelions. Her response was “why should I buy them stuff when the weeds are all over the place and free”

like wow. I mean it’s clear she isn’t responsible to care for 2 beautiful torts.
the fact she’s grabbing dandelions from anywhere and just throwing them in. She could possibly be poisoning them as she doesn’t wash them so who knows if they have had dog pee and poop on them or chemicals. Oml I’ve never felt so frustrated


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

@Golden Greek Tortoise 567 here’s pumpkin in her very own strawberry leafy and fresh new grass patch.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

OMG! She’s a cutie petutie!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> OMG! She’s a cutie petutie!


Neighbour said I’m mad for having a strawberry and grass patch just for a tort ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> Neighbour said I’m mad for having a strawberry and grass patch just for a tort ?


Haha! Yep, happens to me too I have a grape plant just for my tortoises, I don’t use it for anything else. ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> OMG! She’s a cutie petutie!


I only let her have 30 mins a day outside as I know babies can get cold pretty fast. 
it’s hot 36c here today where I am. So she’s had half hour of natural sun rays. And wow she loves strawberry leafs ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jacks fav day. Mazuri day!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Haha! Yep, happens to me too I have a grape plant just for my tortoises, I don’t use it for anything else. ?


I was looking into getting a grape plant for her. That area she has isn’t big big. 2 foot wide by 3/4 foot in length. But I will expand it as she grows. She has plenty of shaded area to go in with all the leafs. I grew the area out for about a month or so before I got pumpkin.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> I only let her have 30 mins a day outside as I know babies can get cold pretty fast.
> it’s hot 36c here today where I am. So she’s had half hour of natural sun rays. And wow she loves strawberry leafs ?


Yep, no artificial bulb can ever replace natural sunlight. Mostly we don’t let babies outside because of pyramiding. The humidity isn’t high enough for them unlike in their enclosure which we get the highest amount possible. I try to get 100% in the hide and around mid 80% in the rest of the enclosure.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Jacks fav day. Mazuri day!
> View attachment 301817


I need to get some Mazuri. Is hard to get over here I don’t know why


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Jacks fav day. Mazuri day!
> View attachment 301817


Jack is beautiful! His shell looks so shiny!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> I need to get some Mazuri. Is hard to get over here I don’t know why


Yea I had to search high and low to find the original Mazuri. My torts hate the LS diet.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ive heard. I think it goes by a diff name over there. Ive seen in other threads


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Jack is beautiful! His shell looks so shiny!


He had a soak before he ate


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Yep, no artificial bulb can ever replace natural sunlight. Mostly we don’t let babies outside because of pyramidin. The humidity isn’t high enough for them unlike in their enclosure which we get the highest amount possible. I try to get 100% in the hide and around mid 80% in the rest of the enclosure.


I spray her area down before I place her that area. I’m aware of the pyramiding risks which is why I don’t allow her to have much tome out there. But I do make sure the area is damp. Or half of it anyway


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Jacks fav day. Mazuri day!
> View attachment 301817


He sure is a handsome beautiful boy. And I’m on about Jack before you get big headed ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> He had a soak before he ate


Ah, that makes sense. My rt hates soaks in the beginning but then she falls asleep.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> He sure is a handsome beautiful boy. And I’m on about Jack before you get big headed ?


Chubbs often get confused between himself and Jack ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ive heard. I think it goes by a diff name over there. Ive seen in other threads


I found this BUT I don’t think it’s the same so not getting it as not risking it


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> I found this BUT I don’t think it’s the same so not getting it as not risking it


It does say Mazuri, I think it’s the same thing but I’m not sure what kind


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> He had a soak before he ate


Pumpkin seems to eat better after a soak ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> It does say Mazuri, I think it’s the same thing but I’m not sure what kind


It says EU maxuri. I can get the proper Mazuri shipped from America. It’s a bit more with shipping but I’d rather do that then get any other kind I’m not sure about. So that’s what I’ve done


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hes the same always eats after a soak.. prob coz he empties himself out in the bath lol


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hes the same always eats after a soak.. prob coz he empties himself out in the bath lol


Yep, same with my torts too that’s probably the reason


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hes the same always eats after a soak.. prob coz he empties himself out in the bath lol


Yup pumpkin does the same ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> Yup pumpkin died the same ?


Died!!! ????


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Died!!! ????


????????. Nooooo I mean does. Geeeez I hate auto correct


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Died!!! ????


Corrected. The joy of auto correct bug


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> ????????. Nooooo I mean does. Geeeez I hate auto correct


Me too, especially when you type the correct spelling and it thinks you meant something else


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Me too, especially when you type the correct spelling and it thinks you meant something else


Oml yes haha I’ve lost count how many times I’ve got in trouble due to auto correct


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Heres him outside in his enclosure


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Mystic_Queen said:


> Oml yes haha I’ve lost count how many times I’ve got in trouble due to auto correct


A friend of mine (male) who I’ve known for 6/7 years (10 years younger than me) wanted a cup of coffee. Said was on his way over.
I text back saying “beg me”. And it changed it to “kiss me”. Like errr awkward wasn’t the word ??


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Heres him outside in his enclosure
> View attachment 301819
> View attachment 301820
> View attachment 301821
> View attachment 301822
> View attachment 301823
> View attachment 301824
> View attachment 301825


Love the little hut!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Heres him outside in his enclosure
> View attachment 301819
> View attachment 301820
> View attachment 301821
> View attachment 301822
> View attachment 301823
> View attachment 301824
> View attachment 301825


He’s a beauty chubbs


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

His lil Tiki hut. Made that a couple months ago


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> A friend of mine (male) who I’ve known for 6/7 years (10 years younger than me) wanted a cup of coffee. Said was on his way over.
> I text back saying “beg me”. And if changed it to “kiss me”. Like errr awkward wasn’t the word ??


OMG! That would have been so embarrassing trying to explain that! ???


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> His lil Tiki hut. Made that a couple months ago


Yea, I saw that on your thread about Jack


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> His lil Tiki hut. Made that a couple months ago


Looks awesome. Quick question tho. How old does pumpkin have to be before she is safe to spend more time outside?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> A friend of mine (male) who I’ve known for 6/7 years (10 years younger than me) wanted a cup of coffee. Said was on his way over.
> I text back saying “beg me”. And it changed it to “kiss me”. Like errr awkward wasn’t the word ??


Needless to say.. he went to starbucks after that lol


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> OMG! That would have been so embarrassing trying to explain that! ???


Yes it was. He was non stop laughing. Can’t say I was laugh tho. I didn’t know what to say.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Needless to say.. he went to starbucks after that lol


Nope ?. He said he didn’t know I had it in me. I’m like it’s the phones fault. And he didn’t believe me. 
I shown him what I put. And he saw it change. After that he said he would let me off but if it happens again I won’t get outta it. So I’m careful and check spellings before I send that bugger a text ?.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> Looks awesome. Quick question tho. How old does pumpkin have to be before she is safe to spend more time outside?


Prob when she doesn‘t need such high humidity and when she’s bigger. Maybe when she’s a year or so old. I’m not exactly sure.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

And the sky has all of a sudden changed. It was clear sky 5 mins ago. Now it’s lightning and Thunder. And raining


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I know the feeling.. i posted “you guys are all freaken crazy! What the hell am i doing here???” And it changed to “good morning”


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Prob when she doesn‘t need such high humidity and when she’s bigger. Maybe when she’s a year or so old. I’m not exactly sure.


Ok I’ll look into it cos I’m not sure if it’s a year or two. I know she’s 4 months old. She hatched on 17th April 2020


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I know the feeling.. i posted “you guys are all freaken crazy! What the hell am i doing here???” And it changed to “good morning”


Haha!!! ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I know the feeling.. i posted “you guys are all freaken crazy! What the hell am i doing here???” And it changed to “good morning”


???. Your just as crazy. If not more.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Definitely more


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Prob when she doesn‘t need such high humidity and when she’s bigger. Maybe when she’s a year or so old. I’m not exactly sure.


More about size than age.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Tall to you guys soon, time for me to have lunch


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Definitely more


Oooh yes no doubt about it lol


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> More about size than age.


True thanks Chubbs


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Tall to you guys soon, time for me to have lunch


Chat soon. Take care. And thank you


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> More about size than age.


What size will she need to be?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> What size will she need to be?


I would say when she reaches around 6+ inches she can stay outside for the day and bring her in at night. Tom usually goes an hr per inch for his sulcatas. I would think the same for redfoots. @Toddrickfl1


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I would say when she reaches around 6+ inches she can stay outside for the day and bring her in at night. Tom usually goes an hr per inch for his sulcatas. I would think the same for redfoots. @Toddrickfl1


Ahh ok. She’s around 4 maybe 5 inch at moment. But I’m not 100% so I’ll measure and check. I do love this pic tho ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Berry cute


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Berry cute


Cheesy but true ?. Did you see pic of her in her very own strawberry patch lol


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Can a red foot eat gooseberry?


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Mystic_Queen said:


> Looks awesome. Quick question tho. How old does pumpkin have to be before she is safe to spend more time outside?


You could do daily supervised trips outside when it's warm right now if you wanted. I wouldn't do more than an hour or so though. If your able to do this a few times a week you can do away with the uvb light too. I don't use any artificial UVB for my torts. When pumpkin is about 5-6 inches you could start doing full days outside.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> And the sky has all of a sudden changed. It was clear sky 5 mins ago. Now it’s lightning and Thunder. And raining


UK weather. If you don't like it, wait 15 minutes.
Florida weather, too.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> UK weather. If you don't like it, wait 15 minutes.
> Florida weather, too.


Thundery showers supposed to be tomorrow. I got pumpkin in just in time.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> You could do daily supervised trips outside when it's warm right now if you wanted. I wouldn't do more than an hour or so though. If your able to do this a few times a week you can do away with the uvb light too. I don't use any artificial UVB for my torts. When pumpkin is about 5-6 inches you could start doing full days outside.


I allow her no more than half hour at moment. Each day. Then she has her soak before feeding again. Weather in U.K. isn’t always that warm and pretty unpredictable.


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Denial is the first sign lol


I am sooooo sane! But I also like a lot of the music videos that I’ve been looking at in here. What a dilemma!


----------



## Lokkje

EllieMay said:


> Well I’ve started a new folder for you.. it’s titled “ things I’m not proud of”. I’ll add that in there ?


You don’t have a big enough folder for that.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> I am sooooo sane! But I also like a lot of the music videos that I’ve been looking at in here. What a dilemma!


We can make an exception. Just dont tell anyone


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

We might need a doc in here soon enough. With EllieMae getting her ATV lol


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> I am sooooo sane! But I also like a lot of the music videos that I’ve been looking at in here. What a dilemma!


Normal is relative... So you can define it however you like. ? 
Keep one foot on each side of the line and call it research.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Willie Nelson,
> Hank Williams Jr.
> Janis Joplin, she's born country, but killed it with blues. She's my favorite and I always throw her in music stuff


I like her too. That's why I was so surprised to see that song was a redo of an old country song by a Mexican man. I've got to find it in my history on utube.


----------



## Cathie G

Well...I've got a a somewhat political statement to make. I was watching Dana on Fox news and she had 2guys on there arguing about Trump and Biden. She offered her advice and it was " The 2 of you need to do a zoom call and drink a beer together!" then cut em both off.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Heres one for the crazies


----------



## Cathie G

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I'm allergic to alcohol. Everytime I drink it I break out in handcuffs.


Take Dana's advice from Fox news and do a zoom call. That would probably cure what ale's you.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Gotta play one for Cathie and @maggie3fan


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Ok I’m back. Sorry. I had to get my neighbour round to help me move my bed. 
I decided to be clever and swap my bedroom round. I have an oak 4 poster king size bed and I couldn’t move it. Dropped it on my foot.
That will teach me to be clever ?. But all done now. Neighbour. His wife and myself going “to me to you to you to me” ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> Ok I’m back. Sorry. I had to get my neighbour round to help me move my bed.
> I decided to be clever and swap my bedroom round. I have an oak 4 poster king size bed and I couldn’t move it. Dropped it on my foot.
> That will teach me to be clever ?. But all done now. Neighbour. His wife and myself going “to me to you to you to me” ???


What a sight smh


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> What a sight smh


Yeah I agree wasn’t a pretty site ?


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> A friend of mine (male) who I’ve known for 6/7 years (10 years younger than me) wanted a cup of coffee. Said was on his way over.
> I text back saying “beg me”. And it changed it to “kiss me”. Like errr awkward wasn’t the word ??


Don't even try to talk with someone using an Internet translater. I lost a friend in Italy because of that. All I said was congratulations on your baby bunny. We remained friends but we can't really talk now because it was going around Italy that she had a baby out of wedlock.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Don't even try to talk with someone using an Internet translater. I lost a friend in Italy because of that. All I said was congratulations on your baby bunny. We remained friends but we can't really talk now because it was going around Italy that she had a baby out of wedlock.


I have a friend in Spain who I talk Spanish too. Sometimes she laughs at me as I pronounce or spell words wrong.
So sorry to hear that. Some people love nothing better than to start malicious rumours without even getting the EXACT story first


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> You could do daily supervised trips outside when it's warm right now if you wanted. I wouldn't do more than an hour or so though. If your able to do this a few times a week you can do away with the uvb light too. I don't use any artificial UVB for my torts. When pumpkin is about 5-6 inches you could start doing full days outside.


I’m about to measure pumpkin. She just soaking


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Errrrr I’m going to sound like a right dumb a$$. But do I measure head to tail tip. Or the shell from where she pops in her head to the tail. ? I’m going to weigh her too


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> Errrrr I’m going to sound like a right dumb a$$. But do I measure head to tail tip. Or the shell from where she pops in her head to the tail. ? I’m going to weigh her too


Plastron length is how you normally measure torts


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Plastron length is how you normally measure torts


Is that where the top of shell meets the bottom?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Plastron is the bottom shell part which is A


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Ok I’ll look into it cos I’m not sure if it’s a year or two. I know she’s 4 months old. She hatched on 17th April 2020


I have a WiFi temperature and humidity device in my tortoise's enclosure. I can check it on my kitchen wall. I still go out and check on him but the device helps. I have an adult Russian so he can go with lower humidity. I've noticed when it's hotter it's usually a higher humidity though.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Plastron is the bottom shell part which is A
> View attachment 301847


Ahhh ok. Thanks. I’m slowly learning all these posh names ?.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

She’s 107g. And 3inch in length. Is that a normal weight for a baby of her age ? She has put on weight since I’ve had her. She was 102g 5 days ago


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Mystic_Queen said:


> She’s 107g. And 3inch in length. Is that a normal weight for a baby of her age ? She has put on weight since I’ve had her. She was 102g 5 days ago


You can expect a 20-30 gram weight gain per month with optimal conditions. So at 4 months yours sounds about right.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Gotta play one for Cathie and @maggie3fan


??


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> Errrrr I’m going to sound like a right dumb a$$. But do I measure head to tail tip. Or the shell from where she pops in her head to the tail. ? I’m going to weigh her too


Measure straight carapace length (SCL). Top shell. From the front-most part of the the carapace to the end-most part of the carapace itself. You can put the ruler or measuring tape beside her.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> Is that where the top of shell meets the bottom?


Actually, it's straight carapace length. No flipping over for the plastron. They actually are two different measurements (although they might be close).


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Hmmm, well guess I was wrong sorry! ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> You can expect a 20-30 gram weight gain per month with optimal conditions. So at 4 months yours sounds about right.


Thank you. Good to know


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

I’ve just turned her UVB off. And she’s burrowed into her edible bedding under her heat area. So I’ll do length again tomorrow. But belly side she is exact 3 inches.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

@Mystic_Queen has a good question/point. Lizards are normally measured from the tip of the nose to the tip of their tail. So a 6" turtle is _WAY_ bigger than a 6" lizard.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Mystic_Queen has a good question/point. Lizards are normally measured from the tip of the nose to the tip of their tail. So a 6" turtle is _WAY_ bigger than a 6" lizard.


That’s what I was thinking. I’m used to measuring Affina. But a tortoise is very different


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Hmmm, well guess I was wrong sorry! ?


That's okay. You still have to put the ruler at plastron level to get a good measurement.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ok, im sick of all the negative sh*t talking going on about this country. Its getting crazy that some ppl cant be proud and realize how lucky they are to be here. On that note here ya go


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ok, im sick of all the negative sh*t talking going on about this country. Its getting crazy that some ppl cant be proud and realize how lucky they are to be here. On that note here ya go


Totally agree bro.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ok, im sick of all the negative sh*t talking going on about this country. Its getting crazy that some ppl cant be proud and realize how lucky they are to be here. On that note here ya go


I wonder man, with a lot of the recent events the past few months it almost seems like a coup to end America. A lot of this nonsense is organized. Someone is funding it.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I wonder man, with a lot of the recent events the past few months it almost seems like a coup to end America. A lot of this nonsense is organized. Someone is funding it.


Its absolutely ridiculous! And if u say anything about it then ur a racist


----------



## Lokkje

MORE MUSIC! That is my solution.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> MORE MUSIC! That is my solution.


Heres a good one


----------



## Lokkje

I think music is an excellent way to communicate and to find common ground between people. I’m actually not kidding at all. I found listening to the song above very inspiring and I love looking at the pictures. It’s hard not to get discouraged right now because so many bad things are all happening at once and I wish people would start trying to build common ground instead of trying to rip our country apart. I don’t care what side you’re on we need to get together and just love each other. I love this country and I love everybody and I just want everybody to find common ground. All I’ve ever wanted to do my entire life was to help other people and I’m in a career where I can do that but it’s heartbreaking to watch even families be torn apart over things that we should be trying to do in a united way. We all need to work together and quit judging and spewing hate at each other.


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Heres a good one


This is always been one of my favorite songs ever since it came out. How did you know son?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> I think music is an excellent way to communicate and to find common ground between people. I’m actually not kidding at all. I found listening to the song above very inspiring and I love looking at the pictures. It’s hard not to get discouraged right now because so many bad things are all happening at once and I wish people would start trying to build common ground instead of trying to rip our country apart. I don’t care what side you’re on we need to get together and just love each other. I love this country and I love everybody and I just want everybody to find common ground. All I’ve ever wanted to do my entire life was to help other people and I’m in a career where I can do that but it’s heartbreaking to watch even families be torn apart over things that we should be trying to do in a united way. We all need to work together and quit judging and spewing hate at each other.


I knew u would say it way better than me lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> This is always been one of my favorite songs ever since it came out. How did you know son?


Coz ur my mom duh haha


----------



## Lokkje

Softy


----------



## Lokkje

Somebody needs to post a song from Chris Ledoux. I don’t know how to do this posting stuff.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Gotcha! Hold on


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> Somebody needs to post a song from Chris Ledoux. I don’t know how to do this posting stuff.


Me neither.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ok .. so its really easy. Go on youtube, hit the share button, coppy the link and paste here


----------



## Lokkje

I love listening to Chris Ledoux. Life is a highway!


----------



## Lokkje

Oops gotta get back to charting.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Oops gotta get back to charting.


Booooooo!


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> And the sky has all of a sudden changed. It was clear sky 5 mins ago. Now it’s lightning and Thunder. And raining


I love a good storm


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Lokkje said:


> I love listening to Chris Ledoux. Life is a highway!


Rascal flats version of life is a highway is good


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I love a good storm


Of course lol


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> I love a good storm


Don’t get good storms in UK. It rain for about half hour. Cooled down and it’s warmed up again. I’m laid on bed with air con machine going.
and still feel like I’m melting away ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Of course lol


Love that song.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> We might need a doc in here soon enough. With EllieMae getting her ATV lol


Right! I’m back home.. I’ve fixed a drink and I’m going to go enjoy it with some tunes in a minute.. trying to catch up... 
(And you’ve got to quit spelling my name wrong, your going to summon the OTHER Ellie Mae


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> Right! I’m back home.. I’ve fixed a drink and I’m going to go enjoy it with some tunes in a minute.. trying to catch up...
> (And you’ve got to quit spelling my name wrong, your going to summon the OTHER Ellie Mae


Ooof @Chubbs the tegu your in trouble ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Gotta play one for Cathie and @maggie3fan



Oh be still my heart ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Thats y im single... calling the wrong names lmao


----------



## Toddrickfl1

You all and this country music sorry I gotta change the station. Let's start a mosh pit in this nut house


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> MORE MUSIC! That is my solution.


Amen sister!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Toddrickfl1 said:


> You all and this country music sorry I gotta change the station. Let's start a mosh pit in this nut house


Yes u belong here


----------



## EllieMay

This is the first lodoux song I think of...


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thats y im single... calling the wrong names lmao


Surely not?


----------



## EllieMay

Toddrickfl1 said:


> You all and this country music sorry I gotta change the station. Let's start a mosh pit in this nut house



Oh NO... I CANT HANG ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Surely not?


I know! How can i call myself the wrong name


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Here’s one just for chubbs with the funky dance move too ?


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes u belong here


Id definitely be lying if I said this was my first time in a nut house.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Id definitely be lying if I said this was my first time in a nut house.


Think that goes for rest of too haha


----------



## Toddrickfl1




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> Here’s one just for chubbs with the funky dance move too ?


Why the F did i even click on that! Makes toddricks music seem soothing


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> View attachment 301875


That’s right he we all CRAZY equals. But chubbs is by far the craziest ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I know! How can i call myself the wrong name


Smdh!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Why the F did i even click on that! Makes toddricks music seem soothing


I have no idea what it is. I just searched crazy music in YouTube and that came up lol


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> Here’s one just for chubbs with the funky dance move too ?


LMAO!!! Too cute


----------



## EllieMay

When I’m talking to y’all and ignoring her ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> When I’m talking to y’all and ignoring her ?
> View attachment 301878


Awwwww ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> When I’m talking to y’all and ignoring her ?
> View attachment 301878


My competition  i hope u get fleas


----------



## EllieMay

Well at least I didn’t get put in The dog house... I pitched a tent instead ???


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My competition  i hope u get fleas


She gives great kisses and is an amazing snuggler.. I can’t speak for you, but I KNOW she doesn’t have fleas?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I pitched a tent too ?


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> Awwwww ??


She’s the best.. but also very demanding! She’s entitled and she knows it! Lol


----------



## EllieMay

Ok.. I gotta go make a loop. Check In after while.. y’all be have ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I pitched a tent too ?


Dont be sick minded


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dont be sick minded


I don’t deny.. the trouble with that is, I’m usually right


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ok


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Its a lil breezy over here my bad


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> Ok.. I gotta go make a loop. Check In after while.. y’all be have ?


Behave? I don’t know what you mean. We are all angels ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yes! Tell her


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes! Tell her


We are angels ain’t we @Chubbs the tegu lol.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Heres a throw back


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Heres a throw back


I like anchor by creed. It’s a strong deep tune


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Draughty ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> Draughty ?


Home is better lol


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Home is better lol


I actually have to agree on that.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Home is better lol


Here ya go


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Come on.. ur gonna make toddrick throw up


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Back to country


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

That was my life hhaha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I only won ten bucks tho. No fishing in panama. Just a bucket of shiners down to the lake


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> That was my life hhaha


I listen to a lot of Luke combs. Jason Aldean, Brad Paisley, Jon Langston, Dolly Parton and a few others


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Another favourite


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

He can’t even bait a hook
He can’t even skin a bug
He don’t know who jack Daniels is
Ain’t never drove a truck
?


----------



## Lokkje

EllieMay said:


> This is the first lodoux song I think of...


You can’t miss with him on any of them.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Whats up doc?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Heres a throw back


Yeap.. I dig creed


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Yeap.. I dig creed


If u didnt we would not be friends any longer lolll


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> If u didnt we would not be friends any longer lolll


Doesn’t take much for you does it ?


----------



## EllieMay

I couldn’t tell what my jam was tonight... I’m just not feeling it and that’s really disappointing ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Doesn’t take much for you does it ?


Ur so sexy when ur mad


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I couldn’t tell what my jam was tonight... I’m just not feeling it and that’s really disappointing ?


Come on. We can find it


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Come on. We can find it


That may be the nicest thing you’ve ever said? Are you feeling ok?? Do I need to catch a plane and fly north??? 

Ok.. I’ll attempt to do better...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

It doesn't require an account or anything there, right? Because if it does, we're going to be having this conversation in a couple years. I'm just that bad at getting around to signing up for stuff. Or updating my LinkedIn profile, if I drag my feet a few more months. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> That may be the nicest thing you’ve ever said? Are you feeling ok?? Do I need to catch a plane and fly north???
> 
> Ok.. I’ll attempt to do better...


No. U better fly north hahaha


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> It doesn't require an account or anything there, right? Because if it does, we're going to be having this conversation in a couple years. I'm just that bad at getting around to signing up for stuff. Or updating my LinkedIn profile, if I drag my feet a few more months. ?


I’m lost?? Utube??


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> No. U better fly north hahaha


Nice try slick!!! I see you ?


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Whats up doc?


The tepuratures up to 118. Blowing hot air this way Chubbs?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> That may be the nicest thing you’ve ever said? Are you feeling ok?? Do I need to catch a plane and fly north???
> 
> Ok.. I’ll attempt to do better...


Here we go. Fits into the thread


----------



## Lokkje

I should not type when I’m drinking stuff.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I’m lost?? Utube??


Something like that.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> The tepuratures up to 118. Blowing hot air this way Chubbs?


If u were here it would be 375


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Here we go. Fits into the thread


I have never watched that video! It killed my image of the song ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

light a candle while u watch it


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

My dad used to kill that karaoke


----------



## EllieMay

You know the josh Abbott band?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> You know the josh Abbott band?


I dont think so


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My dad used to kill that karaoke


Hell yeah.. I’d drink with your dad... 
my dad used to play and sing in a band. I loved it when I got to sing with them.. I was two stepping with people to words I didn’t even understand Dads friends would stand me on their feet and dance with me like I was grown.. and then one day.... I was ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> Hell yeah.. I’d drink with your dad...
> my dad used to play and sing in a band. I loved it when I got to sing with them.. I was two stepping with people to words I didn’t even understand Dads friends would stand me on their feet and dance with me like I was grown.. and then one day.... I was ?


Last guy I danced with was about 6/7 years ago. He got a swift kick for constantly stepping on my feet. So he got the boot in the shin.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I dont think so


Ok.. well this will help you out when you light that candle for someone..


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> Last guy I danced with was about 6/7 years ago. He got a swift kick for constantly stepping on my feet. So he got the boot in the shin.


Poor dude. He probably didn’t know what hit him??


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> Poor dude. He probably didn’t know what hit him??


Standing on my feet once fair enough accident. Twice. The dude pushing it. 3 times like lay off the drink. 4 times plus no excuses. His shin said hi to my heel.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer




----------



## EllieMay

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


>


???AND THERE SHE IS FOLKS???

Hey Meg!!! *waves*


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Holy ?. It’s 4:05am. Welp. I’m going to curl up and catch some ZzZzZzZzZzZz. 
good night all. Stay safe and take care. ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Ok.. well this will help you out when you light that candle for someone..


Smh jeez. Anyone know how to keep a candle lit in a cold shower?


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Howdy EllieMay...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> Standing on my feet once fair enough accident. Twice. The dude pushing it. 3 times like lay off the drink. 4 times plus no excuses. His shin said hi to my heel.


And you said, "Oops!"


----------



## Lokkje

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


>


I haven’t heard that in YEARS!


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Lol.. yes ma’am doc.. that little ditty shows my age. Used to sing it at all my summer camp adventures.


----------



## Lokkje

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Lol.. yes ma’am doc.. that little ditty shows my age. Used to sing it at all my summer camp adventures.


You’re young enough to be my kid. It’s from 1966. Dang it I’m still older than the damn song.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Lol.. yes ma’am doc.. that little ditty shows my age. Used to sing it at all my summer camp adventures.


This one time at band camp


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> I think music is an excellent way to communicate and to find common ground between people. I’m actually not kidding at all. I found listening to the song above very inspiring and I love looking at the pictures. It’s hard not to get discouraged right now because so many bad things are all happening at once and I wish people would start trying to build common ground instead of trying to rip our country apart. I don’t care what side you’re on we need to get together and just love each other. I love this country and I love everybody and I just want everybody to find common ground. All I’ve ever wanted to do my entire life was to help other people and I’m in a career where I can do that but it’s heartbreaking to watch even families be torn apart over things that we should be trying to do in a united way. We all need to work together and quit judging and spewing hate at each other.



if I could “like” ? this twice.... I would!


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> This one time at band camp


Sorry to disappoint you but never did I have an adventure with a flute. 
Too country. 4-H and Girl Scouts.


----------



## Lokkje

Loved Girl Scouts. We got to camp in Northern Arizona in the Pines and it’s so nice because we could escape the desert heat. Like to go to a Girl Scout camp right now.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Sorry to disappoint you but never did I have an adventure with a flute.
> Too country. 4-H and Girl Scouts.


Hows it going Meg?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

The closet is waiting


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Ok.. I gotta go make a loop. Check In after while.. y’all be have ?



I swear ... I read this too fast and I thought it said...
“Ok.. I gotta go make a poop!! ?”
??????????????

I am so sorry EllieMay!!!!!!
?????????
I never meant to be so crass.. ?


----------



## Lokkje




----------



## Lokkje




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I swear ... I read this too fast and I thought it said...
> “Ok.. I gotta go make a poop!! ?”
> ??????????????
> 
> I am so sorry EllieMay!!!!!!
> ?????????
> I never meant to be so crass.. ?


U were right. She misspelled it. She had mexican tonight


----------



## Lokkje




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


>


One of my favs!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


>


Not one of my favs! Haha


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I swear ... I read this too fast and I thought it said...
> “Ok.. I gotta go make a poop!! ?”
> ??????????????
> 
> I am so sorry EllieMay!!!!!!
> ?????????
> I never meant to be so crass.. ?


Hey... when ya gotta go, ya gotta go!!! 
??


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U were right. She misspelled it. She had mexican tonight


I forgot to eat.....just junked my way through and had the noodles that my son didn’t finish... so tomorrow will be bad ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Oh man i love noodles


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oh man i love noodles


I have spent a lifetime cooking for people and have found that I’m so over it. I used to enjoy it.. now I dread it?. 

Damn, I still like to eat though ?


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Not one of my favs! Haha


It’s one of my favorites. It’s the first time I ever slow danced with a guy really close.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oh man i love noodles



with beef gravy...?????


----------



## Lokkje

Pink Floyd the wall was the first album I ever bought and stairway to Heaven was one of my favorite songs when I was growing up and you already heard why I liked witchy woman…


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> It’s one of my favorites. It’s the first time I ever slow danced with a guy really close.


Wow! The first time i slow danced with a guy really close was stairway to heaven


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> It’s one of my favorites. It’s the first time I ever slow danced with a guy really close.



Which one did you dance slow to?
Stairway to heaven or witchy woman??
??????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> with beef gravy...?????


I just do the ramen noodles lol beef or chicken flavor


----------



## Lokkje

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Which one did you dance slow to?
> Stairway to heaven or witchy woman??
> ??????


Kinda does fit both doesn’t it!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wow! The first time i slow danced with a guy really close was stairway to heaven



????..... were you wearing your tutu??


----------



## Lokkje

It was witchy woman and it was at the school dance and I was stunned because the guy that I had a major crush on asked me to dance the first dance with him. I thought we were just gonna stand and shuffle like the other kids were doing because I was just a Early teenager and he grabbed me and pulled me really close and tight and it was a really really good dance. I really like that damn song


----------



## Lokkje

Chefdenoel10 said:


> with beef gravy...?????


Now I’m craving noodles with beef gravy. Knowing me it’ll go the way of the scones I tried to make earlier with your briquettes in my garbage can. I will I don’t have the stuff for it anyway.


----------



## Lokkje

What do you buy for noodles and gravy at the grocery store? Do they just like make a noodles and gravy you can just heat up so I don’t have to cook anything? My number one tool in my kitchen is my microwave.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> ????..... were you wearing your tutu??


Hell kno.. i was a slut back then.. mini skirt and fishnets


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hell kno.. i was a slut back then.. mini skirt and fishnets


Yer not a slut now?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

No


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Yer not a slut now?


Im a classy go getter now.. thats wat i like to call it


----------



## Lokkje

Hey son remember that lecture I had with you about being disingenuous? You know, right after the sex lecture?


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Jay.. still surviving. Yrself?
And no closet for me, I am not playing out yr silence of the lambs type fantasy.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Hey son remember that lecture I had with you about being disingenuous? You know, right after the sex lecture?


Yes mom. Don't wear baggy condoms


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> What do you buy for noodles and gravy at the grocery store? Do they just like make a noodles and gravy you can just heat up so I don’t have to cook anything? My number one tool in my kitchen is my microwave.





You can microwave these and Jazz them up all sorts of ways .. 3 min miracle


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Jay.. still surviving. Yrself?
> And no closet for me, I am not playing out yr silence of the lambs type fantasy.


But Clarise.. ff ff ff ff ff how ever that noice goes


----------



## Lokkje

Do they come with the gravy inside the package?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Do they come with the gravy inside the package?


Seasoning like a soup


----------



## Lokkje

Oh. Gravy sounded really nice.


----------



## Lokkje

In my mind it would be something like gravy with some mushrooms chopped in it over some noodles.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Turkey or chicken.. i hate beef gravyv


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Turkey or chicken.. i hate beef gravyv


No meat. Mushrooms.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> But Clarise.. ff ff ff ff ff how ever that noice goes


Lmao!!! I love that move... Anthony Hopkins is just the **** in creepy movies!!


----------



## Lokkje

Maybe mushrooms with favs beans and a little Chianti


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> In my mind it would be something like gravy with some mushrooms chopped in it over some noodles.


You could still do that... microwave your noodles plain and drain the water.. then use the packet of seasoning and make your gravy from scratch.. still pretty quick and easy


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hes good


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Lokkje said:


> No meat. Mushrooms.


Kinda like. Stroganoff(spelling?)


----------



## Lokkje

What movie?


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> Maybe mushrooms with favs beans and a little Chianti


Ok.. I’m coming over.. I love mushrooms. I’ll bring my own wine though.


----------



## Lokkje

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Kinda like. Stroganoff(spelling?)


Yes? I think so?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Maybe mushrooms with favs beans and a little Chianti


Ur vegan? Vegetarian? whatever the hell they are indont know the diff hahha


----------



## EllieMay

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Kinda like. Stroganoff(spelling?)


U did good ?


----------



## Lokkje

OK I just tried to look up a recipe for stroganoff. What the heck is a roux?


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ur vegan? Vegetarian? whatever the hell they are indont know the diff hahha


No. I don’t eat any poultry at all because I think it’s disgusting because I’ve taken care of chickens and turkeys and they’re disgusting and I don’t eat pork because I’m allergic to it but I eat beef and fish. I just am in the mood for mushrooms but I tried to look at some recipes after I realized it was stroganoff I was craving. I don’t understand the stupid recipes.


----------



## Lokkje

I love chicken eggs. That’s why I used to take care of chickens. My neighbors won’t let me have chickens which I’d love to get because they eat scorpions.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Roux is a fat and flour put in skillet to brown. Then add broth and make gravy. And by far usually butter. 
I don’t do it that way most of the time I use corn starch.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Far=fat


----------



## Lokkje

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Roux is a fat and flour put in skillet to brown. Then add broth and make gravy. And by far usually butter.
> I don’t do it that way most of the time I use corn starch.


Oh my gosh I guess I’ll just get the soupy stuff and boil it. There’s no way I can do all that stuff.


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> OK I just tried to look up a recipe for stroganoff. What the heck is a roux?


It’s basically a homemade gravy


----------



## Lokkje

EllieMay said:


> You could still do that... microwave your noodles plain and drain the water.. then use the packet of seasoning and make your gravy from scratch.. still pretty quick and easy


Except the make your gravy from scratch part. I don’t have the slightest idea how to make gravy and I just read the description that was rather intimidating with the word I have never heard of in my life.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

If u boil a broth and add in corn starch that has been mixed into very very cold water you can make gravy as well. Roux are a lot of babysitting and whisking


----------



## Lokkje

Ummm...hmmm...
Maybe potato chips would be a good thing for dinner tomorrow


----------



## Lokkje

With fluffy delicious scones with cheese! ?


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Lol. If the world wasn’t so crazy right now I’d send ya some morel mushroom gravy I have stashed in the freezer.


----------



## Lokkje

Yum!!! Fancy!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Except the make your gravy from scratch part. I don’t have the slightest idea how to make gravy and I just read the description that was rather intimidating with the word I have never heard of in my life.


Just buy a damn jar of gravy! Its still yummy


----------



## Maggie3fan

you'd make a roux for mac n cheese, or scalloped potatoes, and really, my cooking sucks. But even I can make a roux. low heat and stirring


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just buy a damn jar of gravy! Its still yummy


They sell it in a jar?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> They sell it in a jar?
> [/QUOTE
> Yesssss


----------



## Lokkje

I think there’s some sort of wine in the gravy. Is that in the jar gravy?


----------



## Lokkje

Is my lack of cooking skills somehow irritating?


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just buy a damn jar of gravy! Its still yummy


I honestly am a horrible cook. I have declared death many times, brought life into this world without dropping the damn slimy thing on the floor, floated catheters through peoples hearts, held brains in my hands, and held a lot of the things I would rather not describe. So I can’t cook… Oh well.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Not at all. I dont make anything from scratch. Why do that when i can save time lol


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Not at all. I dont make anything from scratch. Why do that when i can save time lol


Excellent. So where do you find this jarred gravy stuff? Is it with pickles or other jarred stuff or is it with stuffing boxes or white? I’m going to the store tomorrow because I’m gonna make scones if it kills me.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Excellent. So where do you find this jarred gravy stuff? Is it with pickles or other jarred stuff or is it with stuffing boxes or white? I’m going to the store tomorrow because I’m gonna make scones if it kills me.


The isle that says gravy


----------



## Lokkje

Very funny. There is no gravy aisle. I’m pretty sure I would’ve noticed that. Certainly after all these years.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> Now I’m craving noodles with beef gravy. Knowing me it’ll go the way of the scones I tried to make earlier with your briquettes in my garbage can. I will I don’t have the stuff for it anyway.



So sorry lokkje.... I shouldn’t have said that then...
I am having a terrible time.. covid postponed my gallbladder surgery and now I can’t eat anything but salad, sprouts and lentils (plain)..? What the hell am I gonna make with that stuff????
It IS cheaper on me though cuz I buy for me and my tort the same things!! ????
No.... but seriously..... I AM SOOOO HUNGRY!!!!!.... 
“HUNGRY LIKE A WOLF!”
Put that one in your hats old timers! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Seriously. Not gravy alone but the aisle says gravy on it . Well at Market basket. I dont know what grocery store u have there


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Look


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> The isle that says gravy



??????????????????????????????????????
Now I won’t sleep for laughing to much!!!
Thanks a lot Chunbs! ?
????????????????????????????
The world is just so full of common sense things...right???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Your welcome


----------



## Lokkje

I never heard of market basket. We have friys which is lKroger and I don’t know other names for it. We have Safeway and it has other names elsewhere I think it’s Ralph’s in California. We have Walmart. I don’t usually go to Walmart because it’s a zoo. I refuse to pay for places like sprouts or Whole Foods. Usually I go to Frys. I do not recall ever seeing any aisle that said gravy but I will look again and have egg on my gravy face if I find out that I have been passing by a bunch of jars of gravy for all these years. Hmm. I think we’re out of eggs too. I hate grocery shopping because I hate cooking although I do love to eat.


----------



## Lokkje

Chefdenoel10 said:


> ??????????????????????????????????????
> Now I won’t sleep for laughing to much!!!
> Thanks a lot Chunbs! ?
> ????????????????????????????
> The world is just so full of common sense things...right???


Unfortunately some of us don’t have any common sense.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hell kno.. i was a slut back then.. mini skirt and fishnets



I dressed like .....Madonna.... bracelets and all.... ??... good god .... thank god no one took pictures!!!...
Oh.... wait.... I won the dam school “Halloween” contest that year.. so there is a picture in the year book.... ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

they will have it. Show the manager the pic i sent u ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> Yer not a slut now?



says who????


----------



## Lokkje

Good grief I knew I should’ve come into this nuthouse. I’m gonna go back and work on charts again until it gets to be about midnight. What fun. Good night all of you. Son, try to stay out of trouble.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> So sorry lokkje.... I shouldn’t have said that then...
> I am having a terrible time.. covid postponed my gallbladder surgery and now I can’t eat anything but salad, sprouts and lentils (plain)..? What the hell am I gonna make with that stuff????
> It IS cheaper on me though cuz I buy for me and my tort the same things!! ????
> No.... but seriously..... I AM SOOOO HUNGRY!!!!!....
> “HUNGRY LIKE A WOLF!”
> Put that one in your hats old timers! ?


Old timers??? Really?


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> they will have it. Show the manager the pic i sent u ?


Okie dokie


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> I never heard of market basket. We have friys which is lKroger and I don’t know other names for it. We have Safeway and it has other names elsewhere I think it’s Ralph’s in California. We have Walmart. I don’t usually go to Walmart because it’s a zoo. I refuse to pay for places like sprouts or Whole Foods. Usually I go to Frys. I do not recall ever seeing any aisle that said gravy but I will look again and have egg on my gravy face if I find out that I have been passing by a bunch of jars of gravy for all these years. Hmm. I think we’re out of eggs too. I hate grocery shopping because I hate cooking although I do love to eat.



mid you find the gravy isle please find the right noodles to eat with it.. they are “egg noodles” and DAM!!!! It’s goooooood!!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Your welcome


you're welcome you are welcome you're and your mean different things


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Good grief I knew I should’ve come into this nuthouse. I’m gonna go back and work on charts again until it gets to be about midnight. What fun. Good night all of you. Son, try to stay out of trouble.


Nite mom ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> Unfortunately some of us don’t have any common sense.



your fine!!! ?????
It’s me !!!!
I am sorry ..
That wasn’t a crack at you personally..
It’s just if you think about it.. why doesn’t the world just run on common sense??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> you're welcome you are welcome you're and your mean different things


Sorry


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Old timers??? Really?



MMMMMAAAAGGGIIIEEEE!!!!!
Hello sweet pea!!!!
I knew you’d come in here ....
I bet you rocked that IROC blasting all kinds of Duran Duran..?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sorry


You don't mean it


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

With all my heart and soul


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I should sleep but i cant stop watching this damn family feud


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> MMMMMAAAAGGGIIIEEEE!!!!!
> Hello sweet pea!!!!
> I knew you’d come in here ....
> I bet you rocked that IROC blasting all kinds of Duran Duran..?


Duran Duran, nope. Right now I have Leon Russell in the machine, but I rock out to Led Zeppelin, Cream, Janis, Arrowsmith


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> your fine!!! ?????
> It’s me !!!!
> I am sorry ..
> That wasn’t a crack at you personally..
> It’s just if you think about it.. why doesn’t the world just run on common sense??


Because most people don't have common sense, that's why


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> Good grief I knew I should’ve come into this nuthouse. I’m gonna go back and work on charts again until it gets to be about midnight. What fun. Good night all of you. Son, try to stay out of trouble.



??????????


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> And you said, "Oops!"


It was more of a “me foot slipped soz” ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Not at all. I dont make anything from scratch. Why do that when i can save time lol


Typical bloke ??


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Lokkje said:


> Excellent. So where do you find this jarred gravy stuff? Is it with pickles or other jarred stuff or is it with stuffing boxes or white? I’m going to the store tomorrow because I’m gonna make scones if it kills me.


I wanna see fluffy scone pics ??


----------



## Blackdog1714

Mystic_Queen said:


> I wanna see fluffy scone pics ??


To get exacting measurements so you can obsess over your tort- Pencil and plan paper. Trace the torts shell and add date and weight. hold two up to the light and boom you can see the differnece. This is an old nugget from @Yvonne G


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Blackdog1714 said:


> To get exacting measurements so you can obsess over your tort- Pencil and plan paper. Trace the torts shell and add date and weight. hold two up to the light and boom you can see the differnece. This is an old nugget from @Yvonne G


Oh wow. That’s an awesome idea. Thank you so much . I’ll do that. And when she’s fully grown I can put the growths over lapping in a frame and frame it boom haha. 
thank you ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Does anyone know if a red foot can have this. I can’t find it on the tortoise table. 
or I’ve missed it and am blind


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Mystic_Queen said:


> Does anyone know if a red foot can have this. I can’t find it on the tortoise table.
> or I’ve missed it and am blind


I found it. It’s a do not feed


----------



## Blackdog1714

Here is a beauty from my 80's that sums up 2020 pretty well
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Mystic_Queen said:


> Oh wow. That’s an awesome idea. Thank you so much ☺. I’ll do that. And when she’s fully grown I can put the growths over lapping in a frame and frame it boom haha.
> thank you ?


I must help since I was helped! It is a soul warming cycle!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chefdenoel10 said:


> So sorry lokkje.... I shouldn’t have said that then...
> I am having a terrible time.. covid postponed my gallbladder surgery and now I can’t eat anything but salad, sprouts and lentils (plain)..? What the hell am I gonna make with that stuff????
> It IS cheaper on me though cuz I buy for me and my tort the same things!! ????
> No.... but seriously..... I AM SOOOO HUNGRY!!!!!....
> “HUNGRY LIKE A WOLF!”
> Put that one in your hats old timers! ?


THat is so terrible. My wife had issues with hers many years ago. Two attacks and two useless ER visits got her a referal to a surgeon. 5 minutes into her mom's side of the family and their history with gallbladders- too many attacks to count and out of 6-5 were removed- surgery was scheduled two weeks later. I wish you the best while you endure this food hell.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Happy Weekend All!!! ???


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> THat is so terrible. My wife had issues with hers many years ago. Two attacks and two useless ER visits got her a referal to a surgeon. 5 minutes into her mom's side of the family and their history with gallbladders- too many attacks to count and out of 6-5 were removed- surgery was scheduled two weeks later. I wish you the best while you endure this food hell.


I also have an intestinal disease. It sucks big time. It has totally removed my desire for food. I eat, then in about 10 to 15 minutes I either have serious diarrhea or vomiting, sometimes both. It's called Gastroparesis. So I quit eating most stuff. I have lost 11 pounds in 14 days. My new skinny jeans are a size 4 woo hoo!!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Seriously. Not gravy alone but the aisle says gravy on it . Well at Market basket. I dont know what grocery store u have there


It's the same aisle with the spices and and the envelope stuff, there's also gravy in an envelope. The beef gravy is especially good


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I should sleep but i cant stop watching this damn family feud


Oh, did you mean Family Feud on TV? Not us? Damn I missed a good subject. I used to love FF until I watched a marathon of them. Steve Harvey says the same thing the same way every time. His laugh is so phony it irritates me. I used to LOVE that show and him. But not anymore. In Final Jeopardy watch how he puts his arm around the women and holds them to him. But in the very same situation with men, he hits them with that cue card and lets them just stand there. I've always liked Steve, but watch nothing but FF for a week like I did and it like watching a rerun, with different people


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Oh, did you mean Family Feud on TV? Not us? Damn I missed a good subject. I used to love FF until I watched a marathon of them. Steve Harvey says the same thing the same way every time. His laugh is so phony it irritates me. I used to LOVE that show and him. But not anymore. In Final Jeopardy watch how he puts his arm around the women and holds them to him. But in the very same situation with men, he hits them with that cue card and lets them just stand there. I've always liked Steve, but watch nothing but FF for a week like I did and it like watching a rerun, with different people


I like watching the bloopers on youtube.. hilarious answers


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> Ummm...hmmm...
> Maybe potato chips would be a good thing for dinner tomorrow


I’ve just made lunch.. my brother came in this morning so I put a LITTLE effort.. home made fried chicken, macaroni, and green beans with potatoes.. it’s pretty good for a simple fare


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

@Chubbs the tegu .... need to ask you something when you get five.. nothing life threatening.. plz..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> @Chubbs the tegu .... need to ask you something when you get five.. nothing life threatening.. plz..


Whats up Meg?


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

What do you know about Sandisfield, MA 01255 ??? My stinking rugrat has gone from looking quite seriously at Dartmouth to now looking at Amherst -- both have offered early admission and monies. I wanna be like a couple of hours away, and that area isn't far from where I could be employed.

and I want to attack early cuz real estate looks like it's hard to come by....


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> What do you know about Sandisfield, MA 01255 ??? My stinking rugrat has gone from looking quite seriously at Dartmouth to now looking at Amherst -- both have offered early admission and monies. I wanna be like a couple of hours away, and that area isn't far from where I could be employed.
> 
> and I want to attack early cuz real estate looks like it's hard to come by....


I never heard of it till now. I looked it up and its like 3 hrs away from me. Sorry couldnt be any help.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Jay.. Rural as heck? 
Trying to start looking and keep a budget in mind and your neck of the woods is -not- cheap. The east seems to be property tax heavy.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yes way to expensive!


Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Jay.. Rural as heck?
> Trying to start looking and keep a budget in mind and your neck of the woods is -not- cheap. The east seems to be property tax heavy.


heres a lil google search. Look through those. Idk if the locations suit ur needs. Good luck


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> THat is so terrible. My wife had issues with hers many years ago. Two attacks and two useless ER visits got her a referal to a surgeon. 5 minutes into her mom's side of the family and their history with gallbladders- too many attacks to count and out of 6-5 were removed- surgery was scheduled two weeks later. I wish you the best while you endure this food hell.



thank you so much for your thoughts.
Is your wife ok now???
Yes I have had two attacks one led me into the ER. Almost emergency surgery but they gave me (what I call the Michael Jackson killer drug) propophol (spelling).. 
WOW!!!!
DO NOT EVER TAKE THAT STUFF!!!!
The nurse administering it said it takes up to 15 seconds and you should feel no pain it took me two seconds I fell over sideways and went into a comatose state!!!! 
scared the ? outta me!!! Yes I felt no pain.... but I also DIDNT FEEL THE REST OF MY BODY!!! 
I chanced going home and have been picking at food like a bird ever since...
My new surgery date was made yesterday 
For September 18. Of course a Friday...
I am just scared my boss will call us back to work by then.. he already told us do not expect to take any days off for the rest of the year!?!?!?!? He is indeed a......
“Punk head”. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> I also have an intestinal disease. It sucks big time. It has totally removed my desire for food. I eat, then in about 10 to 15 minutes I either have serious diarrhea or vomiting, sometimes both. It's called Gastroparesis. So I quit eating most stuff. I have lost 11 pounds in 14 days. My new skinny jeans are a size 4 woo hoo!!!



You stinker! ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chefdenoel10 said:


> thank you so much for your thoughts.
> Is your wife ok now???
> Yes I have had two attacks one led me into the ER. Almost emergency surgery but they gave me (what I call the Michael Jackson killer drug) propophol (spelling)..
> WOW!!!!
> DO NOT EVER TAKE THAT STUFF!!!!
> The nurse administering it said it takes up to 15 seconds and you should feel no pain it took me two seconds I fell over sideways and went into a comatose state!!!!
> scared the ? outta me!!! Yes I felt no pain.... but I also DIDNT FEEL THE REST OF MY BODY!!!
> I chanced going home and have been picking at food like a bird ever since...
> My new surgery date was made yesterday
> For September 18. Of course a Friday...
> I am just scared my boss will call us back to work by then.. he already told us do not expect to take any days off for the rest of the year!?!?!?!? He is indeed a......
> “Punk head”. ?


She is fine now and can even eat lettuce. It is amazing the amount of pain that gallbladder causes. My wife had a staghorn kidney stone- 2nd largest that year at 3.5 centimeters and she didn't even complain about that!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Oh, did you mean Family Feud on TV? Not us? Damn I missed a good subject. I used to love FF until I watched a marathon of them. Steve Harvey says the same thing the same way every time. His laugh is so phony it irritates me. I used to LOVE that show and him. But not anymore. In Final Jeopardy watch how he puts his arm around the women and holds them to him. But in the very same situation with men, he hits them with that cue card and lets them just stand there. I've always liked Steve, but watch nothing but FF for a week like I did and it like watching a rerun, with different people



Personally I like the original family feud
with Richard Dawson...
he was always drunk 
he was always kissing the ladies on the lips and always had a Dirty innuendo in his pocket....?
That was so messed up to watch..
Now a days he’d be UNDER the prison!!??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> She is fine now and can even eat lettuce. It is amazing the amount of pain that gallbladder causes. My wife had a staghorn kidney stone- 2nd largest that year at 3.5 centimeters and she didn't even complain about that!



women always compare pain with child birth... if you have kids... that stone (to her)
Was like a splinter.... please tell her I said 
Nice job Wonder Woman!!! ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chefdenoel10 said:


> women always compare pain with child birth... if you have kids... that stone (to her)
> Was like a splinter.... please tell her I said
> Nice job Wonder Woman!!! ?


OMG- I have had one small kidney stone that ruined a Thanskgiving in 1986. Oh did it hurt it is my 10 for my pain scale. I just wanna see how she does if she breaks a bone, muscle strains are nothing she has had purple fingers before and kept playing tennis.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Gall bladder... ugh sorry for anyone that has or is suffering. 
I was extremely sick my entire first pregnancy and in pain. Basically told by my doctor..”you are pregnant with a big baby and you are small..get over it”.. my son was born in June of 1998. All 9lbs13ozs and 24 inches of him by csection. I am 5’1 and weighed 125-130lbs before pregnancy. I was on bed rest for what they thought was preeclampsia. Blood pressure was elevated and swelling in my legs. Was sick all the time vomiting, diarrhea. horrible acid reflux - thought it was morning sickness. Certain foods would really set me off. 

I came home. Started peeing what looked like the darkest iced tea you have ever seen. In pain. Was told that was due to csection. In July of 1998 I called my brother to come sit with me I was hurting so bad. I laid the phone down and passed out from the pain. 

Hospital. Emergency gall bladder removal. The pain was because it had burst. I had pounds! Of stones. I had to have a follow up surgery not even a week later where they went down my throat to check for missing stones and check to make sure I didn’t have other issues. Did some repairs on my esophagus from the acids. 

That was worse than the csection. Over 20years later can barely see my scars. No acid reflux. 

I am sooo sorry for anyone dealing with this. Although I have through my experiences managed to tell other people to get checked. Very common in hard water areas in women. 
-Meg


----------



## EllieMay

The conversation took a serious note while I was out.... WTH???


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Well since Chubbs is gone seems like TOCD got sucked out of the air ?


----------



## EllieMay

Hmmm... yes he does possess a certain humor that is very entertaining.... ?


----------



## EllieMay

I stopped by the liquor store earlier and bought a new bottle of Bacardi superior. Bro wanted some grey goose.. now he’s DJ’ing and we are jammin to some Bobby McGee


----------



## EllieMay

Watching these two ya-hoos


----------



## EllieMay

Just in case you couldNt make out the beauty in the chair. Now it’s Tracy Chapman... gimme one reason...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> thank you so much for your thoughts.
> Is your wife ok now???
> Yes I have had two attacks one led me into the ER. Almost emergency surgery but they gave me (what I call the Michael Jackson killer drug) propophol (spelling)..
> WOW!!!!
> DO NOT EVER TAKE THAT STUFF!!!!
> The nurse administering it said it takes up to 15 seconds and you should feel no pain it took me two seconds I fell over sideways and went into a comatose state!!!!
> scared the ? outta me!!! Yes I felt no pain.... but I also DIDNT FEEL THE REST OF MY BODY!!!
> I chanced going home and have been picking at food like a bird ever since...
> My new surgery date was made yesterday
> For September 18. Of course a Friday...
> I am just scared my boss will call us back to work by then.. he already told us do not expect to take any days off for the rest of the year!?!?!?!? He is indeed a......
> “Punk head”. ?


Snowflake...I love Propofol (not correct spelling)


----------



## Maggie3fan

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Gall bladder... ugh sorry for anyone that has or is suffering.
> I was extremely sick my entire first pregnancy and in pain. Basically told by my doctor..”you are pregnant with a big baby and you are small..get over it”.. my son was born in June of 1998. All 9lbs13ozs and 24 inches of him by csection. I am 5’1 and weighed 125-130lbs before pregnancy. I was on bed rest for what they thought was preeclampsia. Blood pressure was elevated and swelling in my legs. Was sick all the time vomiting, diarrhea. horrible acid reflux - thought it was morning sickness. Certain foods would really set me off.
> 
> I came home. Started peeing what looked like the darkest iced tea you have ever seen. In pain. Was told that was due to csection. In July of 1998 I called my brother to come sit with me I was hurting so bad. I laid the phone down and passed out from the pain.
> 
> Hospital. Emergency gall bladder removal. The pain was because it had burst. I had pounds! Of stones. I had to have a follow up surgery not even a week later where they went down my throat to check for missing stones and check to make sure I didn’t have other issues. Did some repairs on my esophagus from the acids.
> 
> That was worse than the csection. Over 20years later can barely see my scars. No acid reflux.
> 
> I am sooo sorry for anyone dealing with this. Although I have through my experiences managed to tell other people to get checked. Very common in hard water areas in women.
> -Meg



I am 5'6", weigh 110, delivered my third child in 45 minutes, he weighed 14lb 15 oz. He's 51 yrs now


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Just in case you couldNt make out the beauty in the chair. Now it’s Tracy Chapman... gimme one reason...


Your dog is named Tracy Chapman? My main bird breeder is Lindsey Lohan and her mate is Charlie Sheen


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> Just in case you couldNt make out the beauty in the chair. Now it’s Tracy Chapman... gimme one reason...


That pooch is such a beauty


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> Your dog is named Tracy Chapman? My main bird breeder is Lindsey Lohan and her mate is Charlie Sheen


No but that would be cool. Her name is Cinder. We were listening to Tracy Chapman... 

But I bet Lindsey and Charlie make some cool birdies!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> That pooch is such a beauty


I like your profile pic without all the filters


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> I like your profile pic without all the filters


Thank you  I thought I’d do one without the SC filter haha


----------



## EllieMay

Does anyone jam to KT Oslin??? I’d forgotten about her, but she goes good with the Rum ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> Does anyone jam to KT Oslin??? I’d forgotten about her, but she goes good with the Rum ?


Hey wait. I need my gin. You can’t drink without me. Ladies rules ?. And I’m not sure who KT oslin is.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Country noise- somebody stole her truck or she lost her man. I think


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Im off to bed good night everyone.
want to try get more than 3 hours sleep ?. Stay safe everyone. And take care. 
good night ?


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

maggie3fan said:


> I am 5'6", weigh 110, delivered my third child in 45 minutes, he weighed 14lb 15 oz. He's 51 yrs now


Holy crap Maggie! That’s not a baby that’s a toddler. Lol
My second was thankfully smaller at 8lbs 4 ozs and 22 inches long. They took her a month early. But still a csection. 
-Meg


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mystic_Queen said:


> Im off to bed good night everyone.
> want to try get more than 3 hours sleep ?. Stay safe everyone. And take care.
> good night ☺?


Good night, sweet dreams!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Holy crap Maggie! That’s not a baby that’s a toddler. Lol
> My second was thankfully smaller at 8lbs 4 ozs and 22 inches long. They took her a month early. But still a csection.
> -Meg


I got a an awesome neighbor- she has 4 girls. The last one she had at home in the bathtub on a Saturday and by Monday had her swaddled and took a long walk! She got like adamantium in her spine! Forget steel!


----------



## Lokkje

EllieMay said:


> I’ve just made lunch.. my brother came in this morning so I put a LITTLE effort.. home made fried chicken, macaroni, and green beans with potatoes.. it’s pretty good for a simple fare


To me this is complex comfort food for which you pray you have a kindly cooking friend with a strong sense of guilt and pity so they invite you over. YUM!


----------



## Lokkje

Chefdenoel10 said:


> your fine!!! ?????
> It’s me !!!!
> I am sorry ..
> That wasn’t a crack at you personally..
> It’s just if you think about it.. why doesn’t the world just run on common sense??


Cuz most of us don’t have any! And I never take anything personally even when it is personal. Life’s too short.


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> OMG- I have had one small kidney stone that ruined a Thanskgiving in 1986. Oh did it hurt it is my 10 for my pain scale. I just wanna see how she does if she breaks a bone, muscle strains are nothing she has had purple fingers before and kept playing tennis.




Wow!!!!
Maybe she really IS Wonder Woman ???
Girls seem to think they are too busy for pain. We can tolorate most until the one pain that makes us “un- functional”
comes in to play... then we say something...if we can’t function..(eg. stand, crawl, sit, walk..) the world must stop until someone fixes us..


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Well since Chubbs is gone seems like TOCD got sucked out of the air ?



sorry.. I didn’t start that serious conversation. I guess I just added to it..
OK.... next subject!!!
Funny stuff...only!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> I am 5'6", weigh 110, delivered my third child in 45 minutes, he weighed 14lb 15 oz. He's 51 yrs now



Ok...now wait......you ARE WONDER WOMAN!!! ??


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Morning everyone. ??


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> sorry.. I didn’t start that serious conversation. I guess I just added to it..
> OK.... next subject!!!
> Funny stuff...only!!


All conversation is relevant!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Y'all enjoy your hot day out. This is my weekend to work. But, I will be popping in thanks to a T1 internet connection on the work puter


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Y'all enjoy your hot day out. This is my weekend to work. But, I will be popping in thanks to a T1 internet connection on the work puter


It’s not that hot here;-) weather channel says high of 89F... sorry you have to work though... turn you on a good ol country station to get you in the right frame of mind ?.. BTW, I don’t think KT Oslin lost her dog or her man.... but she did burn her bra ?


----------



## Lokkje

Blackdog1714 said:


> Y'all enjoy your hot day out. This is my weekend to work. But, I will be popping in thanks to a T1 internet connection on the work puter


I’m on call and working too. It’s supposed to be about 113 so workings fine with me.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> Country noise- somebody stole her truck or she lost her man. I think


They all lost their man and they are generally driving a 1953 3 window coupe completely restored, and some babe with a large plastic chest is standing on the freakin hood of this aforementioned restored vehicle, in holy sh*thouse spike heeled cowboy boots, leaving dents, dings and just plain whatever. I drive a 1989 IROC that I drove out of the dealership in 1988. In all that time, the only person to eat in my car is my grandson Jackie. I immediately stop anybody who is starting to lean on my paint. Oh lordy that makes me nauseated. I'd pop the boobs on any bimbo who thought she was gonna stand on my truck, (or IROC) before I killed her, oh man, don't set any freakin thing like a purse, on my paint. Oh my, I'm feeling faint, I need to go lay down.


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> It’s not that hot here;-) weather channel says high of 89F... sorry you have to work though... turn you on a good ol country station to get you in the right frame of mind ?.. BTW, I don’t think KT Oslin lost her dog or her man.... but she did burn her bra ?


What about Shelly Somebody sang about Jose Cuervo you are a friend of mine, just about the time I was in jail again, thanks to Jose Cuervo being my friend.


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> All conversation is relevant!


What serious conversation? We did talk about disease, but what the hey? And I'm thinkin it was mostly me, I'd apologize, but y'all know me better than that. At least I don't talk about tortoises in the CDR...(LOL)


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> They all lost their man and they are generally driving a 1953 3 window coupe completely restored, and some babe with a large plastic chest is standing on the freakin hood of this aforementioned restored vehicle, in holy sh*thouse spike heeled cowboy boots, leaving dents, dings and just plain whatever. I drive a 1989 IROC that I drove out of the dealership in 1988. In all that time, the only person to eat in my car is my grandson Jackie. I immediately stop anybody who is starting to lean on my paint. Oh lordy that makes me nauseated. I'd pop the boobs on any bimbo who thought she was gonna stand on my truck, (or IROC) before I killed her, oh man, don't set any freakin thing like a purse, on my paint. Oh my, I'm feeling faint, I need to go lay down.


Apparently I now know two people that are in love with Camaro's - This is my buddie from high school getting another trophy for his BABY!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Holy crap Maggie! That’s not a baby that’s a toddler. Lol
> My second was thankfully smaller at 8lbs 4 ozs and 22 inches long. They took her a month early. But still a csection.
> -Meg





Blackdog1714 said:


> Apparently I now know two people that are in love with Camaro's - This is my buddie from high school getting another trophy for his BABY!
> View attachment 302001


OMG! I'm so excited! I gotta go take a picture of Beauty...be right back...ohhh there's a Camaro...oh geeze oh geeze


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Maggie3fan

This is my 1989 


Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 302004


hey Dude


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hey mags. Whats good?


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> OMG! I'm so excited! I gotta go take a picture of Beauty...be right back...ohhh there's a Camaro...oh geeze oh geeze


1989 Camaro IROC-Z bought wrecked in 1988. It was stolen off the showroom floor and wrecked within blocks. They fixed it and I bought it. There's over a million miles on the stuff like the body and frame. It's on it's third and last engine, an LT1. Only 58 thousand miles on that engine. Transmission to go with, tie rods spindles all that front end and steering stuff 4 years or newer. Unfortunately for me, I live in a small town and my IROC is the only one. And it's red w/gold metal flake. All the cops know my car, neighbors hate my idle, (sounds so good). My family, except my sister hate that car probably because I like my car more than I like them. lol


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hey mags. Whats good?


A lot. 'cept it's so freakin hot, 93 degrees, 80%humidity. But I made shorts from a holy pair of skinny jeans, put on a DE t shirt, turn on the sprinkler and pulled weeds with the sprinkler on me, and it was just real fun. Have church in a few and my NASCAR race a noon. Oh, it looks like I may have a job packaging in one of the hundreds of dispensaries in Oregon woo hoo...and you? Back to work?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Back to wrk tomorrow! And good luck on the job! Just gonna be a lazy sunday today. Maybe go over moms for a visit and a free lunch haha


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> OMG! I'm so excited! I gotta go take a picture of Beauty...be right back...ohhh there's a Camaro...oh geeze oh geeze


See right there. Instead of talking about my baby that was bigger than a bowling ball, instead of telling you about my son, I bragged about my car instead of my son. And the damn photos won't download, God's way of punishing me


----------



## Blackdog1714

No need to worry he is old enough now to forgive you or forget about it in 5 minutes


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Back to wrk tomorrow! And good luck on the job! Just gonna be a lazy sunday today. Maybe go over moms for a visit and a free lunch haha


You have another mother??? Son, how can you have forsaken me?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> You have another mother??? Son, how can you have forsaken me?
> View attachment 302075


But ur my fav mom...even though you beat me. But at least ur a doc so you fix me up after you beat the sh*t out of me ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

That’s it chubbs your in BIG trouble now ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> That’s it chubbs your in BIG trouble now ??


Im used to it


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Well when your the cause of a nation wide disease (TOCD) then you better be used to it. ?


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> But ur my fav mom...even though you beat me. But at least ur a doc so you fix me up after you beat the sh*t out of me ?


But will I want to fix you? ? 
Then again, there are, shall we say, different ways to “fix” you. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Well.. im never completely fixed.. just Mickey Moused together


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Well when your the cause of a nation wide disease (TOCD) then you better be used to it. ?


I had to do something to take some pressure off of Covid


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> But will I want to fix you? ?
> Then again, there are, shall we say, different ways to “fix” you. ?


evil


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

maggie3fan said:


> evil


Would you want to fix chubbs ? 

jk jk ?. Or am i ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> But will I want to fix you? ?
> Then again, there are, shall we say, different ways to “fix” you. ?


Damn im slow today.. by “fix” you mean the bolt cutters??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> evil


Maggie save me!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Shes trying to change me into a jaylene


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Maggie save me!!!
> 
> 
> Chubbs the tegu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shes trying to change me into a jaylene
> 
> 
> 
> well come on now. We all know about the heels and the hula skirts. So jaylene is a pretty awesome weekend name for you ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Im never drinking again


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> They all lost their man and they are generally driving a 1953 3 window coupe completely restored, and some babe with a large plastic chest is standing on the freakin hood of this aforementioned restored vehicle, in holy sh*thouse spike heeled cowboy boots, leaving dents, dings and just plain whatever. I drive a 1989 IROC that I drove out of the dealership in 1988. In all that time, the only person to eat in my car is my grandson Jackie. I immediately stop anybody who is starting to lean on my paint. Oh lordy that makes me nauseated. I'd pop the boobs on any bimbo who thought she was gonna stand on my truck, (or IROC) before I killed her, oh man, don't set any freakin thing like a purse, on my paint. Oh my, I'm feeling faint, I need to go lay down.


I can’t believe you Maggie!!! That’s stereotyping at its worst...that’s how Hollywood portrays country ... real country is Texas dirt road music dreamed up, wrote , picked and played at the deer lease. Then somebody finds it and it becomes famous...nobody can afford a new truck with nice paint at that point!


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> What about Shelly Somebody sang about Jose Cuervo you are a friend of mine, just about the time I was in jail again, thanks to Jose Cuervo being my friend.



Shelly west I think??? I remember the song but I don’t think she made it very far... shame cause I liked her


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im never drinking again


Swear I’ve read that before...


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> Swear I’ve read that before...


Think I have too but not sure. 
come to think of it we all have possibly read that before ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Maggie save me!!!


Forget it Chubbs, no luck there ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Good night guys and ladies. I’m off to sleep. My legs are throbbing. Think I’ve over done it on walking today welp. 
stay safe and take care.
chat soon ??


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Damn im slow today.. by “fix” you mean the bolt cutters??


Took ya a while


----------



## Lokkje

Mystic_Queen said:


> Good night guys and ladies. I’m off to sleep. My legs are throbbing. Think I’ve over done it on walking today welp.
> stay safe and take care.
> chat soon ??☺☺


Hope they’re feeling good tomorrow


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Shes trying to change me into a jaylene


No try...do.


----------



## EllieMay

This went very quiet... so GOOD MORNING ALL!!!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> This went very quiet... so GOOD MORNING ALL!!!


Morning Ellie


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> 1989 Camaro IROC-Z bought wrecked in 1988. It was stolen off the showroom floor and wrecked within blocks. They fixed it and I bought it. There's over a million miles on the stuff like the body and frame. It's on it's third and last engine, an LT1. Only 58 thousand miles on that engine. Transmission to go with, tie rods spindles all that front end and steering stuff 4 years or newer. Unfortunately for me, I live in a small town and my IROC is the only one. And it's red w/gold metal flake. All the cops know my car, neighbors hate my idle, (sounds so good). My family, except my sister hate that car probably because I like my car more than I like them. lol


I call him Beauty...


read my license plate frame...


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

maggie3fan said:


> I call him Beauty...
> View attachment 302149
> 
> read my license plate frame...


Don’t see many of the older cars. Sure is a beauty


----------



## Maggie3fan

Mystic_Queen said:


> Don’t see many of the older cars. Sure is a beauty


Thanks, I'm such a dumba** the frame is on the rear...it reads, I have PMS and a handgun do you have a problem with my driving? after looking at your photo I'm thinking my car is most likely older than you are. but it flies like the wind


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

maggie3fan said:


> Thanks, I'm such a dumba** the frame is on the rear...it reads, I have PMS and a handgun do you have a problem with my driving? after looking at your photo I'm thinking my car is most likely older than you are. but it flies like the wind


I’m 36. I was born 29th July 84. I was 36 a few days ago. So nope I’m older than the car. But thanks for the compliment  
and love the plate frame Haha


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> I call him Beauty...
> View attachment 302149
> 
> read my license plate frame...


It’s pretty cool.. for a car ?
I can’t see your frame though..... what’s it say???


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> Thanks, I'm such a dumba** the frame is on the rear...it reads, I have PMS and a handgun do you have a problem with my driving? after looking at your photo I'm thinking my car is most likely older than you are. but it flies like the wind



Lmao... I don’t feel like such a dumbass now.. thank you!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> Lmao... I don’t feel like such a dumbass now.. thank you!


Frame plate is awesome ??. I don’t drive or if have one ??


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> Frame plate is awesome ??. I don’t drive or if have one ??


I can’t imagine not having the luxury of a vehicle... there are many days that I cover 600 miles in a day... of course, I also wouldn’t mind the 10 mile hikes either?‍


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> I can’t imagine not having the luxury of a vehicle... there are many days that I cover 600 miles in a day... of course, I also wouldn’t mind the 10 mile hikes either?‍


I prefer to walk. I think if I have a car I’d turn lazy and drive every where ?


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> I prefer to walk. I think if I have a car I’d turn lazy and drive every where ?


I don’t think so.. I think that’s just a born in trait.. either your lazy or your not... if you ever stop and enjoy the beauty of something, I do t think you can help your self ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> I don’t think so.. I think that’s just a born in trait.. either your lazy or your not... if you ever stop and enjoy the beauty of something, I do t think you can help your self ?


A close friend of mine had her baby on 2nd September. I was going to go and visit. But no visitors allowed as hospital on lockdown. Ugh. 
I’ve never been lazy. I’ve always loved my long walks. People think I’m crazy. But I’m not doing no harm. I do it because I enjoy it and love the quietness and the sound of nature around me


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> A close friend of mine had her baby on 2nd September. I was going to go and visit. But no visitors allowed as hospital on lockdown. Ugh.
> I’ve never been lazy. I’ve always loved my long walks. People think I’m crazy. But I’m not doing no harm. I do it because I enjoy it and love the quietness and the sound of nature around me


Who cares what people think? It’s a crazy world right now and there are no guaranties in life anyways... BE HAPPY


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Baby Lexi ? (I have permission to share the little beauty)


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> Who cares what people think? It’s a crazy world right now and there are no guaranties in life anyways... BE HAPPY


True I guess. In all honesty if I could pack and get out of England I’d do it in a freaking heartbeat


----------



## Blackdog1714

We are gonna be hit by hurricane Isaias tonight and I would rather be her than in England now! Y’all’s weather is wackadoodle!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Blackdog1714 said:


> We are gonna be hit by hurricane Isaias tonight and I would rather be her than in England now! Y’all’s weather is wackadoodle!


?. Stay safe.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I kind of miss the weather in England this time of year.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> I kind of miss the weather in England this time of year.


Pastel weather hasn’t been great all summer. It’s been awful seriously.
last summer was a hell of a lot better. I do think we are in for a bad winter this year tho. One thing we haven’t had this year which we always get hit by where I am is snow. Last snow fall was feb last year and it was up to my knees.
Town came to a stand still.
we didn’t have it this year. Just flood after flood after flood due to constant hurricane hits.
it was awful. Think U.K. has had more rain this year than ever. There are videos all over YouTube of the U.K floodings from earlier this year


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> I kind of miss the weather in England this time of year.


Wanna do a house swap ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Mystic_Queen said:


> ?. Stay safe.


My house was built in 1923 and is solid brick- 3 bricks thick up stairs and 6 bricks thick in the basement. Just had a new flat roof installed earlier this year so we are not to concerned. It is the power outages that suck. Neighborhood is littered with huge old trees! Thanks!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> Pastel weather hasn’t been great all summer. It’s been awful seriously.
> last summer was a hell of a lot better. I do think we are in for a bad winter this year tho. One thing we haven’t had this year which we always get hit by where I am is snow. Last snow fall was feb last year and it was up to my knees.
> Town came to a stand still.
> we didn’t have it this year. Just flood after flood after flood due to constant hurricane hits.
> it was awful. Think U.K. has had more rain this year than ever. There are videos all over YouTube of the U.K floodings from earlier this year


Okay, so I miss the "normal" weather in the UK this time of year. The weather without flooding.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Okay, so I miss the "normal" weather in the UK this time of year. The weather without flooding.


Normal U.K. weather? 
oooh you mean the rain ??

rain without the floods. Gotcha ?


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> Wanna do a house swap ?


I always thought that would be cool as shiznit... I watched the show a couple times and then hallmark made a house swap romance... I love a good romance ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> I always thought that would be cool as shiznit... I watched the show a couple times and then hallmark made a house swap romance... I love a good romance ?


Romance? What the hell is that? ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> Wanna do a house swap ?


You're great with lizards, but I'm not sure you're ready for 8 indoor cats!
There's a reason I call them my Cat-mittee... and they'll take it under advisement. ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> You're great with lizards, but I'm not sure you're ready for 8 indoor cats!
> There's a reason I call them my Cat-mittee... and they'll take it under advisement. ?


Well looks like I’m keeping little chance with me ? he doesn’t leave me alone. 
my ex’s mother had several cats. Boy it was fun watching her trying to feed them ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> Normal U.K. weather?
> oooh you mean the rain ??
> 
> rain without the floods. Gotcha ?


The weather that changes every 15-30 minutes, like it or not. Kind of like Florida weather in some ways, but the rain falls lighter, and it isn't as hot. I think I generally prefer July and August in England.


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen said:


> Romance? What the hell is that? ?


It’s a well kept secret my dear... only the ones smart enough to realize how to live it ever experience it..

And I’m not calling you dumb.. ( yes I just realized how that read) but it’s almost s fairy tale and you have to believe I think


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> The weather that changes every 15-30 minutes, like it or not. Kind of like Florida weather in some ways, but the rain falls lighter, and it isn't as hot. I think I generally prefer July and August in England.


Weather is doing a lot of that lately. It doesn’t seem to know what the hell it wants to do. I want to catch some sun so my legs don’t look like milk bottles. I sit on back yard and five mins later it’s raining. I come in. And ten mins later it’s sunny again. I go back out side 10/15 mins later raining again. 
It’s annoying.


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> It’s a well kept secret my dear... only the ones smart enough to realize how to live it ever experience it..
> 
> And I’m not calling you dumb.. ( yes I just realized how that read) but it’s almost s fairy tale and you have to believe I think


That is why I learned how to cook, sew, and do laundry! ? I had given up on chasing ladies in college then I met my wife! A lady who has the strength and discipline to put up why my dumb a$$. Oh I get it right every now and again, but she is very forgiving of my daily silliness!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> It’s a well kept secret my dear... only the ones smart enough to realize how to live it ever experience it..
> 
> And I’m not calling you dumb.. ( yes I just realized how that read) but it’s almost s fairy tale and you have to believe I think



romance is one big fairy tail I agree. Those who are lucky enough to that that “one” are very lucky. 

and no needs for a Apologies. No offence taken.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> Well looks like I’m keeping little chance with me ? he doesn’t leave me alone.
> my ex’s mother had several cats. Boy it was fun watching her trying to feed them ?


Each cat has a their own separate dish in their own separate location, and they all get fed in the same order each time. Each cat gets fed one of two diets. I dip up their food, and then I say, "Places!" and they report to their normal feeding locations. Usually.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> Weather is doing a lot of that lately. It doesn’t seem to know what the hell it wants to do. I want to catch some sun so my legs don’t look like milk bottles. I sit on back yard and five mins later it’s raining. I come in. And ten mins later it’s sunny again. I go back out side 10/15 mins later raining again.
> It’s annoying.


In a couple months, there may be snow flakes mixed in with all that!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Blackdog1714 said:


> That is why I learned how to cook, sew, and do laundry! ? I had given up on chasing ladies in college then I met my wife! A lady who has the strength and discipline to put up why my dumb a$$. Oh I get it right every now and again, but she is very forgiving of my daily silliness!


Sounds like you met your match! ? And you didn't run. Good for both of you!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Each cat has a their own separate dish in their own separate location, and they all get fed in the same order each time. Each cat gets fed one of two diets. I dip up their food, and then I say, "Places!" and they report to their normal feeding locations. Usually.


Wow nice routine.
Oh my it was funny watching my ex’s mother Feed her cats. It was just HILARIOUS. 
she would get can meat out. And all the cats are meowing. Climbing up her leg. Jumping over worktops trying to get to one. Knocking tins off trying to get the meat.
Id cry with laughter every time.
That had to be the highlight of the ten years being apart of that family.
It was so stupid how she fed them but she was stubborn and wouldn’t listen. She would feed one cat. Then the next then the next. Instead of preparing all the cat meals in one go. But then she would wonder why the cats were going crazy at feeding time. ???


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> In a couple months, there may be snow flakes mixed in with all that!


Usually about jan/feb time Snow comes. Some times March.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> romance is one big fairy tail I agree. Those who are lucky enough to that that “one” are very lucky.
> 
> and no needs for a Apologies. No offence taken.


I'm happy for those people who find the "one" and stop counting at one, but some of us need to count a little higher than that, before we even get close to getting it right.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm happy for those people who find the "one" and stop counting at one, but some of us need to count a little higher than that, before we even get close to getting it right.


True. Then people like me just give up ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> Wow nice routine.
> Oh my it was funny watching my ex’s mother Feed her cats. It was just HILARIOUS.
> she would get can meat out. And all the cats are meowing. Climbing up her leg. Jumping over worktops trying to get to one. Knocking tins off trying to get the meat.
> Id cry with laughter every time.
> That had to be the highlight of the ten years being apart of that family.
> It was so stupid how she fed them but she was stubborn and wouldn’t listen. She would feed one cat. Then the next then the next. Instead of preparing all the cat meals in one go. But then she would wonder why the cats were going crazy at feeding time. ???


I'm too lazy to bluff or bother issuing ultimatums, and I think the Cat-mittee have realized that. So when I get exasperated and say, "Or I won't feed you!" they know I'm serious. 

I've been known to stop making their breakfast and plop down in front of the TV when they wouldn't settle down and get out from underfoot when I told them to. Then one by one, they came over and quietly sat down near me, so whenever there was a good stopping point with whatever was on TV, I would get up and feed them. 

I think I've only had to pull that twice. They're smart.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> True. Then people like me just give up ?


Don't give up. Just don't let it possess you.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Don't give up. Just don't let it possess you.


Nope it hasn’t possessed me. The way I see it if I’m meant to have that “one” then in time I’m sure it will happen and that one will find me. I ain’t in no rush. You can’t rush true happiness.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm happy for those people who find the "one" and stop counting at one, but some of us need to count a little higher than that, before we even get close to getting it right.


Oh I agree! I definitely did not get it right the first time!!! Came close to a 2nd but got wise... 3rd time was a charm for me... I have also learned that nothing is perfect And if your prepared for the imperfections and know that forever takes work... the maybe you can have it.. because starting over is not always better??? (But sometimes required!) That’s just my skewed version of logic... probably doesn’t apply to everyone but works for me... i can truly say that I’m happy with my life. On the good and the bad days..


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Good morning. Well good afternoon


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Oh I agree! I definitely did not get it right the first time!!! Came close to a 2nd but got wise... 3rd time was a charm for me... I have also learned that nothing is perfect And if your prepared for the imperfections and know that forever takes work... the maybe you can have it.. because starting over is not always better??? (But sometimes required!) That’s just my skewed version of logic... probably doesn’t apply to everyone but works for me... i can truly say that I’m happy with my life. On the good and the bad days..


I am pretty happy with my life NOW as well, but I went thru hell a few times in order to have what I have. Also, I'm sure most people wouldn't say they are happy driving a 30 year old car but, you'd be amazed at the attention I get. So right there is #1 I own my own home, but most people probably wouldn't 'settle' for what I have.
So anyway, I didn't become reasonably happy until I was about 75 yrs old. So the good life won't come until almost too late sometimes.
So I found out at 4 am that I had left the sprinkler on in high mode. So I flooded the small tortoise (AB) pen, Bob's grave, Big Bubba's grave, Maks' grave, various turtle's graves, and made a river that went under my house and thru my ROS orchard to my new neighbor's 'natural' yard, and flooded her new fresh dirt and made mud. Oh lordy when she goes out to sit with morning coffee and a cigarette, she's gonna realize her fancy new table and chairs thing is oh god, she just bought this very fancy glass table and 4 chairs, and put it right by my fence only now it's smack in the middle of a mud hole now. So I quickly, well maybe not exactly quickly, I tried to wrap up the 100 ft hose that flooded her yard, and hid it in my shed. Couldn't flood her yard without a hose. Right? 
Knobby eating grape leafs...with much appreciation


he attacks


violently ripping and shredding...


what a sweet funny face...hey Lynn this one's for you


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

maggie3fan said:


> I am pretty happy with my life NOW as well, but I went thru hell a few times in order to have what I have. Also, I'm sure most people wouldn't say they are happy driving a 30 year old car but, you'd be amazed at the attention I get. So right there is #1 I own my own home, but most people probably wouldn't 'settle' for what I have.
> So anyway, I didn't become reasonably happy until I was about 75 yrs old. So the good life won't come until almost too late sometimes.
> So I found out at 4 am that I had left the sprinkler on in high mode. So I flooded the small tortoise (AB) pen, Bob's grave, Big Bubba's grave, Maks' grave, various turtle's graves, and made a river that went under my house and thru my ROS orchard to my new neighbor's 'natural' yard, and flooded her new fresh dirt and made mud. Oh lordy when she goes out to sit with morning coffee and a cigarette, she's gonna realize her fancy new table and chairs thing is oh god, she just bought this very fancy glass table and 4 chairs, and put it right by my fence only now it's smack in the middle of a mud hole now. So I quickly, well maybe not exactly quickly, I tried to wrap up the 100 ft hose that flooded her yard, and hid it in my shed. Couldn't flood her yard without a hose. Right?
> Knobby eating grape leafs...with much appreciation
> View attachment 302225
> 
> he attacks
> View attachment 302226
> 
> violently ripping and shredding...
> View attachment 302227
> 
> what a sweet funny face...hey Lynn this one's for you
> View attachment 302228


What a beauty. ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

I had hoped that his lower jaw would break off all the way around, but it looks like I'm gonna have to dremmel it. darn.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

maggie3fan said:


> I had hoped that his lower jaw would break off all the way around, but it looks like I'm gonna have to dremmel it. darn.
> View attachment 302230


Awww bless him. He is a beautiful boy


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

I love watching him rip those grape leaves to shreds. ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I love watching him rip those grape leaves to shreds. ?


I was horrified watching pumpkin shred her plants ?. I didn’t think she would so fast. She demolished and wrecked her enclosure. She’s now on a sulk that she has no plants till the new ones arrive hahahaha. 
I’ve just added a small plant pot for her too. So she has a hide on warm side and one on damp side. 
without the plants her enclosure look empty. Roll on my delivery


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Mine do that too, I can’t put live plants in the enclosure otherwise they will be destroyed the first day. So I just stick to grass because they won’t eat that.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Mine do that too, I can’t put live plants in the enclosure otherwise they will be destroyed the first day. So I just stick to grass because they won’t eat that.


I have edible grass. But I don’t give it to her. She has Timothy hay in a plant pot on warm side. And another on damp side with moss in it. I’m still waiting for her new log


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Good afternoon, how are all you lunatics doing today?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Good afternoon, how are all you lunatics doing today?


Hello toddrick. Doing good thanks. Besides a sulking pumpkin lol. 
how are you?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Good afternoon, how are all you lunatics doing today?


Hey wait. Lunatics. Why now I’m offended ??


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Mystic_Queen said:


> Hello toddrick. Doing good thanks. Besides a sulking pumpkin lol.
> how are you?


Alright I'm on my lunch break. We got a little break from the hot weather today. I think it's because of the hurricane that just past but it's actually nice out today.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Mystic_Queen said:


> Hey wait. Lunatics. Why now I’m offended ??


I mean this is a Nut house right?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Alright I'm on my lunch break. We got a little break from the hot weather today. I think it's because of the hurricane that just past but it's actually nice out today.


It’s over cast here today with the odd rain showers. Was hoping to get some planting done today. 
bjt instead been sitting out pumpkins enclosure as she trashed it and wrecked all the plants. I swear she had some kind of diva party going on ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I mean this is a Nut house right?


Yes BUT it’s chubbs nut house so compared to chubbs we are all sane not insane ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Exactly


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Right now we’re only half crazy, when Chubbs is here, we are 200% crazy


----------



## Maggie3fan

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Mine do that too, I can’t put live plants in the enclosure otherwise they will be destroyed the first day. So I just stick to grass because they won’t eat that.


Put the plants in pots, that way they are not so easy to destroy


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

I’ve done that, for the torts it means bulldozer time! They get plowed over.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> I’ve done that, for the torts it means bulldozer time! They get plowed over.


What kinda bulldozer?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

The smallest but most destructive one


----------



## Maggie3fan

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> The smallest but most destructive one


Russian?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Yep, my golden greek doesn‘t wreck his plants like my Russian.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

He’s the perfect gentlemen and she’s more like a peasant snatching up anything that she can get to.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> He’s the perfect gentlemen and she’s more like a peasant snatching up anything that she can get to.


My Russian is exactly the same. My leopard will go around just about everything so it’s an even split!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> I was horrified watching pumpkin shred her plants ?. I didn’t think she would so fast. She demolished and wrecked her enclosure. She’s now on a sulk that she has no plants till the new ones arrive hahahaha.
> I’ve just added a small plant pot for her too. So she has a hide on warm side and one on damp side.
> without the plants her enclosure look empty. Roll on my delivery


You may have to add some artificial plants, higher up and where she cannot reach, to get her through the days she cannot munch on the live decor.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> It’s over cast here today with the odd rain showers. Was hoping to get some planting done today.
> bjt instead been sitting out pumpkins enclosure as she trashed it and wrecked all the plants. I swear she had some kind of diva party going on ?


Someone threw a wild party while Mum was away!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Someone threw a wild party while Mum was away!


Yep she sure did. I can’t sleep someone come knock me out


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> Yep she sure did. I can’t sleep someone come knock me out


You don't want to deal with crazy neighbors.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> You don't want to deal with crazy neighbors.


Hell no I sure don’t. Dang I’ve never heard a couple argue and bicker so much. It’s constant banging and shouting. Can’t wait to move. 
left side neighbours ain’t to bad.It’s the other side


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> You may have to add some artificial plants, higher up and where she cannot reach, to get her through the days she cannot munch on the live decor.


 Yes I’m thinking of doing that. Her new plants should be here in next couple of days


----------



## Lokkje

First of all, at least you guys can grow plants. I seem to have a black thumb with plants just like I have a black thumb with scones. I’m making scones this weekend by the way. Secondly I am amused by your weather reports because I can report to you over 110, sunny and never gets less than 90 on a daily basis. Yay. I would kill for a nice hurricane, tornado, snow blizzard sleet ice anything… But no. Hot and sunny. Price I pay living in hell. And third I hope you’re all having a great day.
I went to the grocery store and bought various cheeses including Gorgonzola. I got a pair to go with the Gorgonzola. We’ll see how that goes over. My leopard tortoise had not been pooping much and was not pooping in his water soak and when I came home tonight there was crap all over his enclosure so I guess he was just saving it up. Definitely it’s a great way to try to diet because by the time I cleaned is an incredibly smelly poops I really didn’t feel like eating dinner anymore.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> First of all, at least you guys can grow plants. I seem to have a black thumb with plants just like I have a black thumb with scones. I’m making scones this weekend by the way. Secondly I am amused by your weather reports because I can report to you over 110, sunny and never gets less than 90 on a daily basis. Yay. I would kill for a nice hurricane, tornado, snow blizzard sleet ice anything… But no. Hot and sunny. Price I pay living in hell. And third I hope you’re all having a great day.
> I went to the grocery store and bought various cheeses including Gorgonzola. I got a pair to go with the Gorgonzola. We’ll see how that goes over. My leopard tortoise had not been pooping much and was not pooping in his water soak and when I came home tonight there was crap all over his enclosure so I guess he was just saving it up. Definitely it’s a great way to try to diet because by the time I cleaned is an incredibly smelly poops I really didn’t feel like eating dinner anymore.


We'll try to send you some rain to wash your...worries...away.
Just as soon as as I can figure out who to submit that requisition to.


----------



## Lokkje

Well considering I’m in hell…


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Lokkje said:


> Well considering I’m in hell…


I am back next door to you in the semi-hell... I mean New Mexico. ?
-Meg


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> First of all, at least you guys can grow plants. I seem to have a black thumb with plants just like I have a black thumb with scones. I’m making scones this weekend by the way. Secondly I am amused by your weather reports because I can report to you over 110, sunny and never gets less than 90 on a daily basis. Yay. I would kill for a nice hurricane, tornado, snow blizzard sleet ice anything… But no. Hot and sunny. Price I pay living in hell. And third I hope you’re all having a great day.
> I went to the grocery store and bought various cheeses including Gorgonzola. I got a pair to go with the Gorgonzola. We’ll see how that goes over. My leopard tortoise had not been pooping much and was not pooping in his water soak and when I came home tonight there was crap all over his enclosure so I guess he was just saving it up. Definitely it’s a great way to try to diet because by the time I cleaned is an incredibly smelly poops I really didn’t feel like eating dinner anymore.


I've kept lots of tortoises over the years, and absolutely would rather pick up Sulcata poop barehanded then use a 20 ft pole to pick up cat poop. Anyway, re:tortoise poop I wonder why your tort has smelly poops. To me tort poop tops the list of non-smelly poop. What species of tort do you have? I forget...


----------



## EllieMay

Happy hump day all;-)


----------



## Maggie3fan

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Yep, my golden greek doesn‘t wreck his plants like my Russian.


Put 35 lbs on your Russian, and you MIGHT come close to the damage one Sulcata can do. and the raw strength they have. I have had to block Knobby from half of his new habitat, most of it was under the cherry tree and Knobs was pooping out so many cherry pits I was starting to get worried, then he killed the hydrangea that was protected by my old Goodyear tires, with a cinder block in each tire, he moved both tires out of his way, and wiped that hydrangea right gone. Then he's pulled up the field fence that had been buried a foot down for a buncha years. He tried to root up the grape vine in the tub, but failed. Oh and he has bent part of the chain-link gate. So I've blocked him off, so now he spends his day trying to knock over the cinder blocks keeping him out. I made this blockade 3 high, and so far I'm winning. Damn he's trouble. Here's knobs trying to climb the cedar fence...the camera is looking down at him


----------



## Lokkje

maggie3fan said:


> I've kept lots of tortoises over the years, and absolutely would rather pick up Sulcata poop barehanded then use a 20 ft pole to pick up cat poop. Anyway, re:tortoise poop I wonder why your tort has smelly poops. To me tort poop tops the list of non-smelly poop. What species of tort do you have? I forget...


The stinkbomb is a leopard. My deserts smell fine.


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> The stinkbomb is a leopard. My deserts smell fine.


Isn’t it the difference in the protein that they eat? Example... deer, horses, cows, grazing animals all have grass poop.. and it doesn’t really stink..
But my bulldog... well that’s a whole other story ?!!!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Isn’t it the difference in the protein that they eat? Example... deer, horses, cows, grazing animals all have grass poop.. and it doesn’t really stink..
> But my bulldog... well that’s a whole other story ?!!!!


I don't mind the smell of healthy Sulcata poop. But I fostered an 80 lb Pit Bull a year ago I think, and he had bigger and smellier poop than my 6'4" long haired biker last ex-husband. I probably might have given the Pit (Roscoe) a forever home, but I really couldn't handle the gigantic stinky poops and oceans of pee all in a tortoise pen. Nope, I have tons of bird poop, mountains of cat poop, tanks of turtle poop and chains of Sulcata poop; but those massive mounds of dog crap gagged me and nauseated me. No more animals for me anyway


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Lokkje said:


> The stinkbomb is a leopard. My deserts smell fine.


Every once in a while my Redfoot drops one that stanks up the whole place. Even after I remove it and throw it away it takes like 4 hours for the smell to go away. I've yet to determine the cause?


----------



## Zoeclare

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Every once in a while my Redfoot drops one that stanks up the whole place. Even after I remove it and throw it away it takes like 4 hours for the smell to go away. I've yet to determine the cause?


Is it when he eats eggs?


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Zoeclare said:


> Is it when he eats eggs?


Na mostly when he eats bean burritos. He takes after his keeper.


----------



## Zoeclare

Is it weird I keep coming back to see if there's more poop posts ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Zoeclare said:


> Is it weird I keep coming back to see if there's more poop posts ?


Not around here. Perfectly normal. Especially for the Nut House.


----------



## Blackdog1714

My leopard too has very stinky poops. My Russian is so earthy smelly like strong mushrooms! Maggie you missed out on adopting a Shitbull that is what we called them when I worked at a shelter years ago! 3 cups in and 2 lbs out!


----------



## Zoeclare

Pastel Tortie said:


> Not around here. Perfectly normal. Especially for the Nut House.


I normally just scoop Nitros poop straight into the bin but I might have to sniff the next one!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> My leopard too has very stinky poops. My Russian is so earthy smelly like strong mushrooms! Maggie you missed out on adopting a Shitbull that is what we called them when I worked at a shelter years ago! 3 cups in and 2 lbs out!


That's what I will call him now. I like that lol


----------



## Maggie3fan

That last picture he's beautiful. Eastern?
Y and I used to remark on newbies who found a turtle/tortoise, and with all our length of experience neither of us has ever found one. I love box turtles and have a hard time when someone turns a box turtle into me adopting it out. I'd probably have 1 Sulcata and 1 Gopherus agassizzi and a buncha boxies if it were up to me


Both my Sulcata have the runs, and I'm thinking it is meals like this causing that




I gave my yearlings a big snail. They love slugs so I thought they might like a snail. NOT! One guy did eat it, but the rest of them weren't interested in it.


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> That last picture he's beautiful. Eastern?
> Y and I used to remark on newbies who found a turtle/tortoise, and with all our length of experience neither of us has ever found one. I love box turtles and have a hard time when someone turns a box turtle into me adopting it out. I'd probably have 1 Sulcata and 1 Gopherus agassizzi and a buncha boxies if it were up to me
> View attachment 302727
> 
> Both my Sulcata have the runs, and I'm thinking it is meals like this causing that
> View attachment 302728
> 
> View attachment 302729
> 
> I gave my yearlings a big snail. They love slugs so I thought they might like a snail. NOT! One guy did eat it, but the rest of them weren't interested in it.
> View attachment 302730
> View attachment 302731
> View attachment 302731


I REALLY LIKE THE WALL ART AMD THE SHELF WITH THE CACTUS!


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> I REALLY LIKE THE WALL ART AMD THE SHELF WITH THE CACTUS!


Thanks!


----------



## Lokkje

OMG i think I actually successfully BAKED something. It is a little weird looking with some strange looking bubbles in it it’s slightly burned because I forgot about it again and it was supposed to have the shape of a Bundt pan but it kind of shriveled away in the Bundt pan and the shape kind of disappeared but I made a passion fruit cake from scratch. Ha. Now I’m going to whip up a glaze with some lemon that I had to buy at the store because my lemon tree is dead and give it to my friend who will probably become an ex friend because it’s probably a rubbery brick for her birthday tomorrow. I’m kind of excited. I’m calling it my leopard tortoise cake because it kind of looks like a leopard tortoise. The lumpy glaze will cover all the flaws I’m sure. This makes up for the stupid scone disasters that I’ve been having. At least this looks semi-edible.


----------



## Lokkje

Oh no! HELP!!!! How do you make lemon glaze anyone? I don’t have any powdered sugar so what can I use to substitute for it? I have castor sugar, brown sugar, honey, and granulated regular sugar. I have mascarpone cheese and maybe I can squirt some lemon in it and put some regular honey in it and then it’ll taste sweet and seem kind of lemony?? Cook sugars with lemon juice and dump on the cake?? Hopefully somebody can tell me by tomorrow because I’m trying to look on the Internet and I can’t figure out what to do without the damn powdered sugar.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> OMG i think I actually successfully BAKED something. It is a little weird looking with some strange looking bubbles in it it’s slightly burned because I forgot about it again and it was supposed to have the shape of a Bundt pan but it kind of shriveled away in the Bundt pan and the shape kind of disappeared but I made a passion fruit cake from scratch. Ha. Now I’m going to whip up a glaze with some lemon that I had to buy at the store because my lemon tree is dead and give it to my friend who will probably become an ex friend because it’s probably a rubbery brick for her birthday tomorrow. I’m kind of excited. I’m calling it my leopard tortoise cake because it kind of looks like a leopard tortoise. The lumpy glaze will cover all the flaws I’m sure. This makes up for the stupid scone disasters that I’ve been having. At least this looks semi-edible.


It's the thought that counts!!!!!
Besides, you're a doctor... You can patch her up. ? 
I bet she'll be so happy you made the effort, you won't even need to put a band-aid in your friendship.


----------



## Lokkje

Pastel Tortie said:


> It's the thought that counts!!!!!
> Besides, you're a doctor... You can patch her up. ?
> I bet she'll be so happy you made the effort, you won't even need to put a band-aid in your friendship.


Thank you, you’re very kind. If you’re still there what do I do about glazing it? I can’t run to the store. I read a thing online about making a syrup by boiling sugar until it dissolves and then adding the lemon but I’m not sure if that’s meant to be a glaze or if that’s meant to be syrupy soaking stuff. The cake smells really good and smells like passionfruit but it’s quite dry when I kind of poke at it. Might benefit from for some syrup but I’m out of passionfruit And have no fruit in the house other than blueberries or lemon.


----------



## Lokkje

I can’t believe it! I found a recipe that tells you you can make your own powdered sugar with a food processor and granulated sugar so I’m gonna go grind a bunch of sugar and make my glaze. Brace yourself for the awesome picture of my glazed cake.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> Oh no! HELP!!!! How do you make lemon glaze anyone? I don’t have any powdered sugar so what can I use to substitute for it? I have castor sugar, brown sugar, honey, and granulated regular sugar. I have mascarpone cheese and maybe I can squirt some lemon in it and put some regular honey in it and then it’ll taste sweet and seem kind of lemony?? Cook sugars with lemon juice and dump on the cake?? Hopefully somebody can tell me by tomorrow because I’m trying to look on the Internet and I can’t figure out what to do without the damn powdered sugar.


I don't really cook. Certainly not for other people. If I were going to make something edible to share with someone else, I would first have to fit heavy duty plastic sheeting at the entrances to the kitchen. It would look like there were laboratory biosafety protocols in use by the time I was done. And that's before baking or cooking for consumption outside of the household. I might have to overhaul the air conditioning so the kitchen would be on its own ventilation system. 

Why? You see, around my house... Cat hair is an airborne hazard. ?
Normal precautions just don't cut it.


----------



## Lokkje

So I went to get my lemons...I think the one is OK maybe? I’m going for it. I’ll treat people if they get poisoned.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> I can’t believe it! I found a recipe that tells you you can make your own powdered sugar with a food processor and granulated sugar so I’m gonna go grind a bunch of sugar and make my glaze. Brace yourself for the awesome picture of my glazed cake.


I'm relieved! Trust me, you really don't want me giving tech support in the kitchen. 
Unless it's how to blanch slices of zucchini in the microwave so I can hand feed a certain bearded dragon.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> So I went to get my lemons...I think the one is OK maybe? I’m going for it. I’ll treat people if they get poisoned.


That's the spirit!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

@Lokkje If you were a chemist and cooking-challenged, there might be cause for concern. However, microbiologists get let off the hook completely. 

It's in a policy somewhere.


----------



## Lokkje

Hmm. Didn’t quite turn out how I wanted it to and the glaze is a little grainy and a little moldy tasting and it wouldn’t stay on the top of the cake like I had hoped, however, hopefully it isn’t poisonous and it’s the thought that counts. Right? At least note the pristine stove top underneath that’s never used for cooking so it’s absolutely gleaming and polished. I’m rather proud of it.


----------



## Lokkje

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm relieved! Trust me, you really don't want me giving tech support in the kitchen.
> Unless it's how to blanch slices of zucchini in the microwave so I can hand feed a certain bearded dragon.


I want a little beard is so bad. I got the book and read all about them and I found a great source to get a really healthy beardy and my nephews terrified of them. I’m tempted to get one anyway.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> I want a little beard is so bad. I got the book and read all about them and I found a great source to get a really healthy beardy and my nephews terrified of them. I’m tempted to get one anyway.


If you get a beardie with the hypomelanistic trait, their beard won't be as dark. That would probably be _slightly_ less intimidating for your nephew.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> Hmm. Didn’t quite turn out how I wanted it to and the glaze is a little grainy and a little moldy tasting and it wouldn’t stay on the top of the cake like I had hoped, however, hopefully it isn’t poisonous and it’s the thought that counts. Right? At least note the pristine stove top underneath that’s never used for cooking so it’s absolutely gleaming and polished. I’m rather proud of it.


So shiny and pretty! ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

@Lokkje I don't know if it will help with your nephew or not, but beardies don't have fangs. They have tiny little teeth all the same size, not fangs like a snake.


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> Hmm. Didn’t quite turn out how I wanted it to and the glaze is a little grainy and a little moldy tasting and it wouldn’t stay on the top of the cake like I had hoped, however, hopefully it isn’t poisonous and it’s the thought that counts. Right? At least note the pristine stove top underneath that’s never used for cooking so it’s absolutely gleaming and polished. I’m rather proud of it.


I am suitably impressed and proud as well ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> I want a little beard is so bad. I got the book and read all about them and I found a great source to get a really healthy beardy and my nephews terrified of them. I’m tempted to get one anyway.


If I can't have one, you can't either. And...I don't believe you for a hot second about baking. While I DID laugh at you (sorry), personally, I think you are full of it, Doc. I'm thinkin you are just like Chubbs. Can't believe you


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> If I can't have one, you can't either. And...I don't believe you for a hot second about baking. While I DID laugh at you (sorry), personally, I think you are full of it, Doc. I'm thinkin you are just like Chubbs. Can't believe you


I'm assuming that you meant you'd like a small beardie, not that you were growing a beard. hahahahahahaha


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Lokkje said:


> Hmm. Didn’t quite turn out how I wanted it to and the glaze is a little grainy and a little moldy tasting and it wouldn’t stay on the top of the cake like I had hoped, however, hopefully it isn’t poisonous and it’s the thought that counts. Right? At least note the pristine stove top underneath that’s never used for cooking so it’s absolutely gleaming and polished. I’m rather proud of it.


I love it!


----------



## Zoeclare

I've been waiting in all day for a parcel to be delivered and it never turned up! Guess I shouldn't have been so cheap and forked out for tracked delivery


----------



## Blackdog1714

Zoeclare said:


> I've been waiting in all day for a parcel to be delivered and it never turned up! Guess I shouldn't have been so cheap and forked out for tracked delivery


Haha, you could have used the USPS if you weren't over the pond. They give you a tracking number and never update the info!


----------



## Zoeclare

Blackdog1714 said:


> Haha, you could have used the USPS if you weren't over the pond. They give you a tracking number and never update the info!


I was so excited as well, it's a new temp gun and I wanted to play ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Blackdog1714 said:


> Haha, you could have used the USPS if you weren't over the pond. They give you a tracking number and never update the info!


They do eventually. They did a better job pre-COVID.


----------



## Lokkje

maggie3fan said:


> If I can't have one, you can't either. And...I don't believe you for a hot second about baking. While I DID laugh at you (sorry), personally, I think you are full of it, Doc. I'm thinkin you are just like Chubbs. Can't believe you


I am the antithesis of Chubbs; however, if you would like to see me as a master baker I shall be honored and delighted and shall bake for you pastries ? and other delights should you honor me with your presence in hell...er...Phoenix. Speaking of the fat lizard he has vanished again. I guess the promotion has been a bit demanding. Or we’re boring him.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> I am the antithesis of Chubbs; however, if you would like to see me as a master baker I shall be honored and delighted and shall bake for you pastries ? and other delights should you honor me with your presence in hell...er...Phoenix. Speaking of the fat lizard he has vanished again. I guess the promotion has been a bit demanding. Or we’re boring him.


I think his new commute eats up 1.5 hours of travel time per day. That's time he might otherwise have been stirring up trouble around here.


----------



## Lokkje

Pastel Tortie said:


> I think his new commute eats up 1.5 hours of travel time per day. That's time he might otherwise have been stirring up trouble around here.


Boo-hoo poor baby Chubbers I have to commute an hour and a half each way to go to my job. Of course I have zero life other than work and commute. And burning baked goods but pretending I’m a delightful Baker. By the way, I brought the cake to work and 3/4 of the cake was still in the kitchen when I left work. Diana the birthday girl thanked me for bringing cake but didn’t thank me for the cake. I didn’t try any because I was busy but people said I was avoiding it because I knew it was bad. I was highly indignant and insulted. I need to lose weight and I am simply watching my calories! ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> Boo-hoo poor baby Chubbers I have to commute an hour and a half each way to go to my job. Of course I have zero life other than work and commute. And burning baked goods but pretending I’m a delightful Baker. By the way, I brought the cake to work and 3/4 of the cake was still in the kitchen when I left work. Diana the birthday girl thanked me for bringing cake but didn’t thank me for the cake. I didn’t try any because I was busy but people said I was avoiding it because I knew it was bad. I was highly indignant and insulted. I need to lose weight and I am simply watching my calories! ?


They don't have any faith in your baking skills, do they?  ?


----------



## Zoeclare

I don't what possessed me but I just bought these slightly rude looking brass tortoises! One is a lamp and the other two are free standing


----------



## Zoeclare

Zoeclare said:


> I don't what possessed me but I just bought these slightly rude looking brass tortoises! One is a lamp and the other two are free standing


----------



## Zoeclare

Would help if I attached the picture ?


----------



## Zoeclare

Parcels turned up yay! Even got the second one I was waiting for which is really exciting it's a rhp! Exciting for me anyway as these are virtually impossible to find in the UK for some reason


----------



## Maggie3fan

I collect stuff like that. Part of my non life. I have tortoises of all sizes and shapes. So my house if full of turtles and tortoises alive and not. Dale Earnhardt collectibles and Camaro collectibles. I should take a picture


----------



## Zoeclare

maggie3fan said:


> I collect stuff like that. Part of my non life. I have tortoises of all sizes and shapes. So my house if full of turtles and tortoises alive and not. Dale Earnhardt collectibles and Camaro collectibles. I should take a picture


I'm glad I'm not the only one! I've always loved tortoises so I've got loads of random tortoise ornaments around the house ?


----------



## Zoeclare

The only sulcata I'll ever have room for


----------



## Yvonne G

He's gonna outgrow that enclosure in the blink of an eye!


----------



## Lokkje

I love them. I think they are awesome.


----------



## Lokkje

I made dinner since I am a master baker now. I took a roll of Pillsberry crescent rolls that didn’t have any perforations in it and stretched it out on a sheet of parchment paper and then I laid out a whole bunch a prosciutto and grated on some gruyere. It was rather tasty. The only change I would make is next time I’m going to put some hatch chilies on it do you have a little spiciness. Diana told me that the cake yesterday was dry, rather tasteless, and tasted slightly moldy. She picked up on the lemon but couldn’t tell that I had passion fruit in the cake. She kept saying it was the thought that counted but then I found out that behind my back they had a rum cake and didn’t even give me any. Beasts.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> I made dinner since I am a master baker now. I took a roll of Pillsberry crescent rolls that didn’t have any perforations in it and stretched it out on a sheet of parchment paper and then I laid out a whole bunch a prosciutto and grated on some gruyere. It was rather tasty. The only change I would make is next time I’m going to put some hatch chilies on it do you have a little spiciness. Diana told me that the cake yesterday was dry, rather tasteless, and tasted slightly moldy. She picked up on the lemon but couldn’t tell that I had passion fruit in the cake. She kept saying it was the thought that counted but then I found out that behind my back they had a rum cake and didn’t even give me any. Beasts.


People say it's the thought that counts, when some jerk has given you a gift that no normal person would want. I'm sorry about your cake, I've been there, done that


----------



## Zoeclare

Lokkje said:


> I made dinner since I am a master baker now. I took a roll of Pillsberry crescent rolls that didn’t have any perforations in it and stretched it out on a sheet of parchment paper and then I laid out a whole bunch a prosciutto and grated on some gruyere. It was rather tasty. The only change I would make is next time I’m going to put some hatch chilies on it do you have a little spiciness. Diana told me that the cake yesterday was dry, rather tasteless, and tasted slightly moldy. She picked up on the lemon but couldn’t tell that I had passion fruit in the cake. She kept saying it was the thought that counted but then I found out that behind my back they had a rum cake and didn’t even give me any. Beasts.


I think your cake looked very nice ?


----------



## Lokkje

Zoeclare said:


> I think your cake looked very nice ?


Thank you! I got the recipe from the Internet for the Netflix great British baking show and I might try again because it sure smells good. I love passion fruit and it was a recipe made by Baker named Ruby on the final. I love watching that show because I wish I could make stuff like they do.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> Thank you! I got the recipe from the Internet for the Netflix great British baking show and I might try again because it sure smells good. I love passion fruit and it was a recipe made by Baker named Ruby on the final. I love watching that show because I wish I could make stuff like they do.


They probably wanted to be doctors when they grew up... ?


----------



## Zoeclare

The store where I worked has closed down for good due to covid ? on the plus side when I went in to help clear it out I liberated this old sign from the rubbish and made a cool sign for nitros enclosure


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Maggie3fan

Zoeclare said:


> Would help if I attached the picture ?


I like them


----------



## Blackdog1714

He’s back Shady’s back!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Tell a friend haha


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Tell a friend haha


That's just it...we all missed you, we all told a friend, and that's how we got you back. Now don't go workin so hard, we want you here...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mags! Are u feeling ok?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ur being to nice lolll


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ur being to nice lolll


She’s being serious, we all missed you. So you are no longer allowed to go months without updates. ??


----------



## Lokkje

Hi Jason. I did miss you. Yesterday my tortoise Tiny Tim got stung again by a scorpion and he didn’t come out quite as well as the first time. He still at the vet and I’m still trying to see if he’s gonna make it.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Hi Jason. I did miss you. Yesterday my tortoise Tiny Tim got stung again by a scorpion and he didn’t come out quite as well as the first time. He still at the vet and I’m still trying to see if he’s gonna make it.


Im so sorry. U definitely are having a rough year. Big hugs for u ?


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Lokkje said:


> Hi Jason. I did miss you. Yesterday my tortoise Tiny Tim got stung again by a scorpion and he didn’t come out quite as well as the first time. He still at the vet and I’m still trying to see if he’s gonna make it.


Oh I’m so sorry. I hope Tiny Tim gets better. Sending prayers and wishes your way. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I wish they had a more manly hug emoji haha


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I wish they had a more manly hug emoji haha


I was going to say, I have never seen you use that emoji. They totally should though ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Hi Jason. I did miss you. Yesterday my tortoise Tiny Tim got stung again by a scorpion and he didn’t come out quite as well as the first time. He still at the vet and I’m still trying to see if he’s gonna make it.


I know music always cheers u up. So heres a song for u


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

This better?


----------



## Lokkje

Both were perfect. Thank you! The x-ray was negative on tiny Tim and his blood work looked pretty good. They found the sting mark on his right front leg. He’s having some trouble moving it but his secretions are down and he’s breathing better. I get to pick him up in about a half an hour. I am on a very bad run of late but I am glad that you are back in the TFO.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Well i hope that hairy hug helped a lil


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Both were perfect. Thank you! The x-ray was negative on tiny Tim and his blood work looked pretty good. They found the sting mark on his right front leg. He’s having some trouble moving it but his secretions are down and he’s breathing better. I get to pick him up in about a half an hour. I am on a very bad run of late but I am glad that you are back in the TFO.


Thats good news


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

“That’ll be $17000 give hime 30 min soaks for 2 weeks”


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> “That’ll be $17000 give hime 30 min soaks for 2 weeks”


You are in the wrong thread or maybe I'm wrong. You might be you might be right where you need to be you little brat.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

From one nut to another


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ok this is the jam


----------



## Lokkje

Wow you were close Chubbs. For a low low price of just a shade under $1000 I got to have my tortoise treated for a scorpion sting (2nd time) but he’s alive. He had been in massive respiratory distress last night and I didn’t think he would make it through the night. His secretions were so heavy that I had to keep turning him nose down to drain and clear. He couldn’t move his right front leg. I was very certain it was a scorpion sting but there’s no way of definitively knowing until they do a full work up and I’m happy to say that his x-rays were fine, blood work was fine as I stated before, and he got a nice whopping dose of midazolam to relax his leg and make him feel better along with some meloxicam for pain. Even though he is really wasted and he looks like a stoned tortoise (which he is) they told me he was able to bear weight on his right leg and was a feisty little bugger when they trimmed his bike before they discharged him. I am so relieved that I can’t even express how much. He is an old guy being 60+ and I’ve had them nearly all my life and it would’ve been too painful to even contemplate to lose him right after losing Jilly. He gets to have meloxicam shots for at least 10 more days which is a good thing because last time he was in a lot of pain and it was a much less traumatic sting because it didn’t cause him to go into respiratory distress before. I am so relieved that I don’t even mind $1000 and I’m a cheapskate.


----------



## Lokkje

Hospital bed. I know Tinys in trouble when he won’t eat escarole.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ok this is the jam


100% agree... although I can’t understand THAT at all


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> Hospital bed. I know Tinys in trouble when he won’t eat escarole.


Bless his heart... good vibes for you and him both!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> 100% agree... although I can’t understand THAT at all


I have no freaken idea either! But love the song lol


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ehhh its ok


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Its ok.. u tried ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its ok.. u tried ?


If I hated, I’d hate you


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

If i loved , id love u


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Wow you were close Chubbs. For a low low price of just a shade under $1000 I got to have my tortoise treated for a scorpion sting (2nd time) but he’s alive. He had been in massive respiratory distress last night and I didn’t think he would make it through the night. His secretions were so heavy that I had to keep turning him nose down to drain and clear. He couldn’t move his right front leg. I was very certain it was a scorpion sting but there’s no way of definitively knowing until they do a full work up and I’m happy to say that his x-rays were fine, blood work was fine as I stated before, and he got a nice whopping dose of midazolam to relax his leg and make him feel better along with some meloxicam for pain. Even though he is really wasted and he looks like a stoned tortoise (which he is) they told me he was able to bear weight on his right leg and was a feisty little bugger when they trimmed his bike before they discharged him. I am so relieved that I can’t even express how much. He is an old guy being 60+ and I’ve had them nearly all my life and it would’ve been too painful to even contemplate to lose him right after losing Jilly. He gets to have meloxicam shots for at least 10 more days which is a good thing because last time he was in a lot of pain and it was a much less traumatic sting because it didn’t cause him to go into respiratory distress before. I am so relieved that I don’t even mind $1000 and I’m a cheapskate.


Wow. I'll be thinking hoping and praying for you and your tortoise. And a bunch more people here too.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


Much better.. shes a hottie


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Heres a throwback for ya


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Wait is that her? ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Heres a throwback for ya


He’s got some come “four letter word” me eyes... I wouldn’t let my daughter watch that video ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ok for real.. this is one of my favs


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wait is that her? ?


Lol.. yes it is.. many years ago ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ok for real.. this is one of my favs


Lee Brice is a favorite of mine period.. It’s like I’m talking and he’s singin for me... 

☝?One more please


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Lee Brice is a favorite of mine period.. It’s like I’m talking and he’s singin for me...
> 
> ☝?One more please


Boom


----------



## Lokkje

EllieMay said:


> 100% agree... although I can’t understand THAT at all


I’m so confused… Understand what?


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> I’m so confused… Understand what?


How I could possibly have the same taste as this lunatic)


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Goood


----------



## Lokkje

EllieMay said:


> How I could possibly have the same taste as this lunatic)


You and me both!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I see a 3some in our future ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I see a 3some in our future ?


SNORRRTTTTT &. SNORRRTTTTT T SNORT


----------



## Lokkje

EllieMay said:


>


You go girls


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Still looking for the face palm under the Like options. Or a shaking my head option. ?


----------



## Lokkje

EllieMay said:


> SNORRRTTTTT &. SNORRRTTTTT T SNORT


We definitely need a snort emoji


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Correction.. 4some


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Correction.. 4some


I think Ashley McBryde is a little unobtainable for ya hon.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> I think Ashley McBryde is a little unobtainable for ya hon.


Anyone is unobtainable for me haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I could lather peanut butter all over me and couldnt get a squirrel near me


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Still looking for the face palm under the Like options. Or a shaking my head option. ?


Laughed out loud at that! With a slight snort!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Correction.. 4some


Sign of an overly active imagination? ? ?


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Still looking for the face palm under the Like options. Or a shaking my head option. ?


Hello Anne!! Nice to see ya (she says with a sloppy grin)


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


NOT AGAIN!! ??‍


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> NOT AGAIN!!


Thats my go to


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Dont hate appreciate


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dont hate appreciate


Words could never express!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Correction.. 4some


So we appreciate that you can count. Even if it is in your imagination. ? 

Glad you're back, Jay. It's been way too quiet without you.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> So we appreciate that you can count. Even if it is in your imagination. ?
> 
> Glad you're back, Jay. It's been way too quiet without you.


Pastel its been a pleasure being away from u hahaha jk ive missed u all


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


You set off a dang riot with that!!! I belly laughed... then Son wanted to see... he’s in that way past bed time hyper mode so he flipped a switch and my super love went nuts barking... we are like the dang funny farm over here!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Thats almost as good as a snort


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ok ok i feel a poem coming on..

this is the nut house
Fun and free
If u have to fart
Dont do it on me
I might make u snort
If ur drinking with me
But just remember 
It dont come for free


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

damn im in the wrong business


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I should be writing romance novels


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I should be writing romance novels


You write a Romance Novel ???????


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> You write a Romance Novel ???????


I think they'd have to be sold with cellophane wrap in the outside... Or some sort of sleeve.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> I think they'd have to be sold with cellophane wrap in the outside...  ? ?


I was just thinking that lmao ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> I think they'd have to be sold with cellophane wrap in the outside...  ? ?


It would be hard to read with all the pages stuck together


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> It would be hard to read with all the pages stuck together


Ewwwwww ????


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Mystic_Queen said:


> I was just thinking that lmao ??


Great minds! We'll get out of the gutter eventually... ? ? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Great minds! We'll get out of the gutter eventually... ? ? ?


I wouldnt hold ur breaths


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Great minds! We'll get out of the gutter eventually... ? ? ?


I’m not sure how. But I’m sure we will figure it out.......eventually......maybe......ummmm year febunever ??


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I wouldnt hold ur breaths


See look he’s got his claws in we have no hope lol @Pastel Tortie


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Just keep swimming...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Just keep swimming...


Doggy paddle


----------



## AgataP

And I just found it ... that’s nuts


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Oh boy. We have a new nut


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oh boy. We have a new nut


More the merrier lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Welcome to the nut house


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

I’m heading to sleep. I’m done in. Good night all. Take care ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

A speechless nut? Its like talking to a wall ...nut


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m heading to sleep. I’m done in. Good night all. Take care ??


Night night


----------



## Lokkje

Mystic_Queen said:


> I’m heading to sleep. I’m done in. Good night all. Take care ??


Good night


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> A speechless nut? Its like talking to a wall ...nut


Ooh that’s really bad. Or good. I can’t decide.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Good night


Where have u been!!!???


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Where have u been!!!???


?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Dont question me haha


----------



## EllieMay

glitch206 said:


> And I just found it ... that’s nuts


Welcome.... to the nut house ?


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


Damn girl. Ur going way back like a big papi home run. Haha im gonna have that sh*t stuck in my head now tho smh


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Yep.. and that’s all folks


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Party poopers


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

We need some west coast nuts in here hahah


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dont question me haha


Are you trying to drive me nuts? Somebody already did it.


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Damn girl. Ur going way back like a big papi home run. Haha im gonna have that sh*t stuck in my head now tho smh


??‍


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Are you trying to drive me nuts? Somebody already did it.


Duh. Of course i am


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> We need some west coast nuts in here hahah


I’m on West Coast time even though it’s Mountain standard time but it’s Arizona so of course we’re not on the same time. Unless of course you’re on the reservation and then it would be mountain standard time with daylight savings time which the rest of Arizona doesn’t have so that’s why I’m on West Coast time.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> I’m on West Coast time even though it’s Mountain standard time but it’s Arizona so of course we’re not on the same time. Unless of course you’re on the reservation and then it would be mountain standard time with daylight savings time which the rest of Arizona doesn’t have so that’s why I’m on West Coast time.


Unjust confused the F out of me thanks


----------



## Lokkje

OK I forgot. How do you put a song on here from YouTube?


----------



## Lokkje

Geez get out of the CDR and answer me. Wazzup there anyways? Game over?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ok. Go to youtube. Click on the song, hit share button and coppy link


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Then paste it here


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Duh. Of course i am


----------



## Lokkje

And Chubbs if you do not like Carole King I will have to personally kill you.


----------



## Lokkje

Oops I was going to quit being negative. I will have to personally tell you bad jokes until you can’t take it anymore.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Are u telling me its to late???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I do know that song its not bad


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I thought we could wrk it out haha


----------



## Lokkje

It’s too late baby


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Noooo! I wont take that as an answer


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I know what we have! Its real


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> We need some west coast nuts in here hahah



Hey!....Who you callin’ West Coast??
Our nuts are just as nutty as ya’llz. ?


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

It’s 1010pm.. some of us are chewing our nails and knitting fiendishly rather than smoking a cigarette. Ugh. Help me?!?
-Meg


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> It’s 1010pm.. some of us are chewing our nails and knitting fiendishly rather than smoking a cigarette. Ugh. Help me?!?
> -Meg


Here she is to save the day


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Here she is to save the day


Haha. Smart a$$. I am not kidding at all like half way through knitting a king sized blanket. But I haven’t smoked all day. 
-Meg


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Hey!....Who you callin’ West Coast??
> Our nuts are just as nutty as ya’llz. ?


I Dont even know if u have nutz or not hahah


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Haha. Smart a$$. I am not kidding at all like half way through knitting a king sized blanket. But I haven’t smoked all day.
> -Meg


Ur a knitter omg


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Keep needles away from u


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ur a knitter omg


Haha. It’s part of my farm/old school upbringing. I can knit, crochet, tat, sew, weave, etc. when the world finally comes to an end I will be very valuable. Lmao. Darn your socks and skin dinner all in 20 mins. Haha
-Meg


----------



## AgataP

EllieMay said:


> Welcome.... to the nut house ?



??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> It’s 1010pm.. some of us are chewing our nails and knitting fiendishly rather than smoking a cigarette. Ugh. Help me?!?
> -Meg



oooohhhh.... poor wee soul.... I just came in from having one......
Don’t worry...
It was awful!!!!!
Yuck!!!!
I smell... my hands smell.... and ...and....
Don’t have one.... smoking is stupid.??


----------



## AgataP

Are pants optional ?


----------



## Lokkje

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Haha. Smart a$$. I am not kidding at all like half way through knitting a king sized blanket. But I haven’t smoked all day.
> -Meg


Great job!!!


----------



## AgataP

Chubbs the tegu said:


>



he took his hat off - getting naughty


----------



## Lokkje

glitch206 said:


> Are pants optional ?


Pants? I guess they are!


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I know what we have! Its real


Really?


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chefdenoel10 said:


> oooohhhh.... poor wee soul.... I just came in from having one..☹....
> Don’t worry...
> It was awful!!!!!
> Yuck!!!!
> I smell... my hands smell.... and ...and....
> Don’t have one.... smoking is stupid.??


I have smoked off and on since I was 16 so over 20 years of the battle. I quit for years at a time then get stressed and am a dumb a$$ and start again. Ugh! And cigs here in NM are like 7-8bucks a pack so that is money wasted. 
-Meg


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Haha. It’s part of my farm/old school upbringing. I can knit, crochet, tat, sew, weave, etc. when the world finally comes to an end I will be very valuable. Lmao. Darn your socks and skin dinner all in 20 mins. Haha
> -Meg


U in MA yet?? Knit urself up some lingerie and a couple condoms and get over here lmaoooo


----------



## AgataP

Lokkje said:


> Pants? I guess they are!



no pants no nut house


----------



## Chefdenoel10

glitch206 said:


> Are pants optional ?



you’ll have to ask chubbs it’s his thread..
But I bet a whole $1 he isn’t wearing any?
????


----------



## Lokkje

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Haha. It’s part of my farm/old school upbringing. I can knit, crochet, tat, sew, weave, etc. when the world finally comes to an end I will be very valuable. Lmao. Darn your socks and skin dinner all in 20 mins. Haha
> -Meg


I haven’t tatted in years. My grandmother used to tat everything. I stick with quilting. Sometimes embroidery.


----------



## AgataP

Chefdenoel10 said:


> you’ll have to ask chubbs it’s his thread..
> But I bet a whole $1 he isn’t wearing any?
> ????



?
I got no dollar, no pants and no problems.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

glitch206 said:


> Are pants optional ?


Wait! Do u have nuts???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> Pants? I guess they are!



Uh.oh.... I had a different answer...?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Really?


----------



## AgataP

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wait! Do u have nuts???



I got no nuts .... of my own ... ??


----------



## Lokkje

Chefdenoel10 said:


> oooohhhh.... poor wee soul.... I just came in from having one......
> Don’t worry...
> It was awful!!!!!
> Yuck!!!!
> I smell... my hands smell.... and ...and....
> Don’t have one.... smoking is stupid.??


Smoking is linked to a high percentage of heart disease much stronger link than lung disease or lung cancer. The lung disease could be reversible if you hit it at a certain point in time. COPD can lead to death through asphyxiation. Covid has much easier time getting in with smokers than with non-smokers… Want more?


----------



## AgataP

Lokkje said:


> Smoking is linked to a high percentage of heart disease much stronger link than lung disease or lung cancer. The lung disease could be reversible if you hit it at a certain point in time. COPD can lead to death through asphyxiation. Covid has much easier time getting in with smokers than with non-smokers… Want more?



that is nuts


----------



## Lokkje

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> I have smoked off and on since I was 16 so over 20 years of the battle. I quit for years at a time then get stressed and am a dumb a$$ and start again. Ugh! And cigs here in NM are like 7-8bucks a pack so that is money wasted.
> -Meg


But you’ve quit now so you don’t have to worry about it anymore. And you have many things you can be doing and you’re extremely talented and you can do them all. I admire you.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> I have smoked off and on since I was 16 so over 20 years of the battle. I quit for years at a time then get stressed and am a dumb a$$ and start again. Ugh! And cigs here in NM are like 7-8bucks a pack so that is money wasted.
> -Meg



yes you are correct.... save your money and buy M&Ms!!!! They are way better than a dirty .... well .... you know....
I am very proud of you for quitting. (Off and on)... seems like in order to quit you HAVE TO KEEP YOUR HANDS BUSY!!! That does work... I heard (fresh sliced) lemon water works to curb cravings??
Keep up the great work!!!!
Pretty soon I will start to see your blanket in my neck of the woods? ?


----------



## Lokkje

glitch206 said:


> I got no nuts .... of my own ... ??


Chubbs u r so outnumbered in your own room that I almost feel sorry for you. Don’t see Maggie in here so I guess you’re safe.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

glitch206 said:


> I got no nuts .... of my own ... ??


Ok.. pants are optional. That helps to empty some of the nuts out of here lmao


----------



## Lokkje

glitch206 said:


> that is nuts


So am I.


----------



## AgataP

Lokkje said:


> Chubbs u r so outnumbered in your own room that I almost feel sorry for you. Don’t see Maggie in here so I guess you’re safe.



Good thing we know how to handle nuts .... 

Omg I am gonna get kicked out from TF .... ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I dont mind being outnumbered in this situation


----------



## AgataP

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I dont mind being outnumbered in this situation


What he said ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

so this is what heaven is like


----------



## Chefdenoel10

glitch206 said:


> I got no nuts .... of my own ... ??



wait! Maybe you just left them in your pants.?? POCKET!!! I meant to say POCKET!!!! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I never thoght id get there.. thought i was headed south


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> Smoking is linked to a high percentage of heart disease much stronger link than lung disease or lung cancer. The lung disease could be reversible if you hit it at a certain point in time. COPD can lead to death through asphyxiation. Covid has much easier time getting in with smokers than with non-smokers… Want more?



no???


----------



## Lokkje

Well since I’m 1000 years old and it’s after 2130 specifically Arizona time since nobody else really does what we do other than Hawaii skipping daylight savings unless they do and I don’t know about it and I wish I was in Hawaii right now instead of Arizona but it is a three hour time difference but it’s a set three hour time difference because they don’t use daylight savings either which is really very smart because I don’t know why the rest the country doesn’t really give it up because it’s kind of stupid but it any rate I have to get up at four in the morning because I have to do charts all day because I didn’t get around to doing any of them because of the tortoise getting so sick and having all those issues with the scorpions which I need to go stomp on tomorrow anyway but then again I’ll be doing charts so i don’t have time and I’m going to bed. Good night everybody. I think I should give up coffee.


----------



## AgataP

Chefdenoel10 said:


> wait! Maybe you just left them in your pants.?? POCKET!!! I meant to say POCKET!!!! ?



No no I definitely don’t have any or want any of my own. ??


----------



## AgataP

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I never thoght id get there.. thought i was headed south



We got you!! 
???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> Chubbs u r so outnumbered in your own room that I almost feel sorry for you. Don’t see Maggie in here so I guess you’re safe.



give her a minute... she’ll be here...?


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U in MA yet?? Knit urself up some lingerie and a couple condoms and get over here lmaoooo


I would spank yr butt if I could. Tease. 
Depending on the girl come Christmas break I will probably be in your area as there are schools there she is seriously contemplating. So I have to take her on a scouting mission. 
And being my “love” life has blown up being here is only temporary. 
-Meg


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Well since I’m 1000 years old and it’s after 2130 specifically Arizona time since nobody else really does what we do other than Hawaii skipping daylight savings unless they do and I don’t know about it and I wish I was in Hawaii right now instead of Arizona but it is a three hour time difference but it’s a set three hour time difference because they don’t use daylight savings either which is really very smart because I don’t know why the rest the country doesn’t really give it up because it’s kind of stupid but it any rate I have to get up at four in the morning because I have to do charts all day because I didn’t get around to doing any of them because of the tortoise getting so sick and having all those issues with the scorpions which I need to go stomp on tomorrow anyway but then again I’ll be doing charts so i don’t have time and I’m going to bed. Good night everybody. I think I should give up coffee.


Night my love


----------



## AgataP

Chefdenoel10 said:


> give her a minute... she’ll be here...?



just keep saying nuts and she will show up


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chefdenoel10 said:


> yes you are correct.... save your money and buy M&Ms!!!! They are way better than a dirty .... well .... you know....
> I am very proud of you for quitting. (Off and on)... seems like in order to quit you HAVE TO KEEP YOUR HANDS BUSY!!! That does work... I heard (fresh sliced) lemon water works to curb cravings??
> Keep up the great work!!!!
> Pretty soon I will start to see your blanket in my neck of the woods? ?


Thank you. 
-Meg


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> so this is what heaven is like



not even close....?


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Lokkje said:


> But you’ve quit now so you don’t have to worry about it anymore. And you have many things you can be doing and you’re extremely talented and you can do them all. I admire you.


Thank you. 
-Meg


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I


Chefdenoel10 said:


> not even close....?
> [/QUOTE
> I was fooled again


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Devil in gods clothing


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> Well since I’m 1000 years old and it’s after 2130 specifically Arizona time since nobody else really does what we do other than Hawaii skipping daylight savings unless they do and I don’t know about it and I wish I was in Hawaii right now instead of Arizona but it is a three hour time difference but it’s a set three hour time difference because they don’t use daylight savings either which is really very smart because I don’t know why the rest the country doesn’t really give it up because it’s kind of stupid but it any rate I have to get up at four in the morning because I have to do charts all day because I didn’t get around to doing any of them because of the tortoise getting so sick and having all those issues with the scorpions which I need to go stomp on tomorrow anyway but then again I’ll be doing charts so i don’t have time and I’m going to bed. Good night everybody. I think I should give up coffee.


Nite nite sweet pea! Sweet dreams!
Me too .. almost 1am here and the neighbors kid seems to wake me at 6am with the banging of doors...
Good night all!!!
Glad you back ,safe,-and.... well....
COME BACK HERE TOMORROW!!! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Nite. Ill just stay here lonely as usual


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Standing in my puddle of tears


----------



## AgataP

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Devil in gods clothing



As long as you r having fun ???


----------



## AgataP

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Standing in my puddle of tears



hang in there ??????????


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Standing in my puddle of tears


Tears??? Riiight.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> I would spank yr butt if I could. Tease.
> Depending on the girl come Christmas break I will probably be in your area as there are schools there she is seriously contemplating. So I have to take her on a scouting mission.
> And being my “love” life has blown up being here is only temporary.
> -Meg



if you do ever get out to seeing chubbs...
Be careful and mindful of stair cases! 
he has a history with them....??????????????
Ok good luck and good night ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Tears??? Riiight.


I know im sensitive! Im also a knitter


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Devil in gods clothing


Mohegan else would he/she come???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Nite. Ill just stay here lonely as usual


??????????
Don’t make us feel guilty. You left us for a month bubba!!!


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I know im sensitive! Im also a knitter


Hush you. I have to find a stress relief somehow. 

I gotta pester my real estate agent this week too. I need to know if my dogs are legal in a couple states and if my Acura is cool or if I need a more serious machine.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Acura would wrk but would be much easier with 4x4


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Mohegan else would he/she come???



that was supposed to say,
“How else would he/she come?”
I think Siri is drunk????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> that was supposed to say,
> “How else would he/she come?”
> I think Siri is drunk????


Mhmm blame it on siri


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Acura would wrk but would be much easier with 4x4


I like the Acura’s speed and size, the all wheel drive does pretty well. But I worry about clearance. The Hyundai I will be selling. The mustang will be my summer toy. But real winters worry me.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ull be fine. Ppl drive around here in lil civics


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Its not like they dont plow around here lol


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ull be fine. Ppl drive around here in lil civics


Yeah. Doesn’t mean they are smart. 
Plus I wanna be able to plow my own driveway and such.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Yeah. Doesn’t mean they are smart.
> Plus I wanna be able to plow my own driveway and such.


Come on! Buy a shovel


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Come on! Buy a shovel


Lol.. I am looking at bigger properties. My little bootie ain’t shoveling a mile long driveway. Lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ok good night guys


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Night.
-Meg


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Lol.. I am looking at bigger properties. My little bootie ain’t shoveling a mile long driveway. Lol


Squats=big booty= shovel haha


----------



## Zoeclare

I go to sleep and miss 10 pages! ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> Hi Jason. I did miss you. Yesterday my tortoise Tiny Tim got stung again by a scorpion and he didn’t come out quite as well as the first time. He still at the vet and I’m still trying to see if he’s gonna make it.


OMG! I am so sorry. Plz keep us updated


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

I’m finally all caught up in the CDR and now I have to catch up in the nut house!!! ? Forget it, I’m just skipping to here. ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> If i loved , id love u


You can be accidentally sweet


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

maggie3fan said:


> You can be accidentally sweet


That’s when you wonder if he’s truly being sweet or if he’s just being sarcastic. ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Heres a throwback for ya


Oh Hair Yeah!


----------



## Max2

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hey guys, just thought id start a thread for the weirdos out there. No normal ppl allowed ?


----------



## Max2

I'm in! No doubt!


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Come on! Buy a shovel


Yeah. You need one in here


----------



## Lokkje

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Lol.. I am looking at bigger properties. My little bootie ain’t shoveling a mile long driveway. Lol


Move to AZ


----------



## Lokkje

Max2 said:


> I'm in! No doubt!


Welcome!


----------



## Lokkje

You won’t believe this. I was taking Tiny Tim outside in his little hospital container to get a little more warm and Mookie my new dog came out with me. She was walking on my wooden deck and she got stung by a scorpion on her paw. Just got back from the vet. I feel like my place is riding with scorpions. I violated my own rule and got some Raid and have been spraying underneath the deck. I hope it doesn’t bother my tortoises.


----------



## Lokkje

Riding is writhing


----------



## Lokkje

Tiny is still wasted on the midazolam and now Mookie is wasted on Benadryl.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> You won’t believe this. I was taking Tiny Tim outside in his little hospital container to get a little more warm and Mookie my new dog came out with me. She was walking on my wooden deck and she got stung by a scorpion on her paw. Just got back from the vet. I feel like my place is riding with scorpions. I violated my own rule and got some Raid and have been spraying underneath the deck. I hope it doesn’t bother my tortoises.


Are u serious?? I thought i had bad liuck geez


----------



## Zoeclare

Lokkje said:


> Tiny is still wasted on the midazolam and now Mookie is wasted on Benadryl.


The poor sweeties, hope they feel better soon!


----------



## Lokkje

Zoeclare said:


> The poor sweeties, hope they feel better soon!


Thank you. My pets are everything to me.


----------



## AgataP

Lokkje said:


> Hi Jason. I did miss you. Yesterday my tortoise Tiny Tim got stung again by a scorpion and he didn’t come out quite as well as the first time. He still at the vet and I’m still trying to see if he’s gonna make it.


Hope your tortoise is doing well.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


If this gets stuck on my home page... how am I gonna restart my phone??


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Geez get out of the CDR and answer me. Wazzup there anyways? Game over?


I still didn't get your spork so no games not over! Sneak sneak ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> oooohhhh.... poor wee soul.... I just came in from having one..☹....
> Don’t worry...
> It was awful!!!!!
> Yuck!!!!
> I smell... my hands smell.... and ...and....
> Don’t have one.... smoking is stupid.??


Nut uhh.


----------



## Zoeclare

Cathie G said:


> I still didn't get your spork so no games not over! Sneak sneak ?


Happy birthday!


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I dont mind being outnumbered in this situation


Just wear a kilt you can be foot loose and fancy free. Oh but in the US you might look like a nut.?


----------



## Cathie G

Zoeclare said:


> Happy birthday!


Thanks a lot. For reminding me. I tend to forget...


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> You can be accidentally sweet


Yea he's like a sweet tart...


----------



## Blackdog1714

Lokkje said:


> You won’t believe this. I was taking Tiny Tim outside in his little hospital container to get a little more warm and Mookie my new dog came out with me. She was walking on my wooden deck and she got stung by a scorpion on her paw. Just got back from the vet. I feel like my place is riding with scorpions. I violated my own rule and got some Raid and have been spraying underneath the deck. I hope it doesn’t bother my tortoises.


Sweet mercy looks like anywhere scorpions roam free is off the vacation and retirement list! I am enough danger to myself


----------



## Zoeclare

Cathie G said:


> Thanks a lot. For reminding me. I tend to forget...


Me too! I just posted in the birthday thread that my dog was two yesterday and just realised he's actually three! How did that happen!


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> You won’t believe this. I was taking Tiny Tim outside in his little hospital container to get a little more warm and Mookie my new dog came out with me. She was walking on my wooden deck and she got stung by a scorpion on her paw. Just got back from the vet. I feel like my place is riding with scorpions. I violated my own rule and got some Raid and have been spraying underneath the deck. I hope it doesn’t bother my tortoises.


That's awful. I would call an exterminator. It looks like you have a bad enough problem that you're going to have to. Sometimes they have ways that are safe for animals but it's for sure all of you aren't safe now. Good luck with it all.??


----------



## Cathie G

Zoeclare said:


> Me too! I just posted in the birthday thread that my dog was two yesterday and just realised he's actually three! How did that happen!


I actually remembered this year because I was born on labor day. But every year I have to do the math to figure out my exact age. I either guesstimate it too young or too old. Then I promptly try to forget it when I come up with the answer.?


----------



## Lokkje

Cathie G said:


> I still didn't get your spork so no games not over! Sneak sneak ?


Games over for me. Wasn’t pleasant.


----------



## Lokkje

Cathie G said:


> I still didn't get your spork so no games not over! Sneak sneak ?


? happy birthday ?????


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> Just wear a kilt you can be foot loose and fancy free. Oh but in the US you might look like a nut.?


Hey hey now...my 58 yr old son wears kilts only. He's got hair down passed his waist, wears silk shirts, sport coats, knee boots and a kilt.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

maggie3fan said:


> Hey hey now...my 58 yr old son wears kilts only. He's got hair down passed his waist, wears silk shirts, sport coats, knee boots and a kilt.


Picture!?


----------



## Maggie3fan

A


Lokkje said:


> Games over for me. Wasn’t pleasant.


Are you serious? I for sure thought you were the winner


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Games over for me. Wasn’t pleasant.


Well... I still enjoyed your humor. And I'm glad I'll still get to talk with you when we can. And I'll be hoping and praying stuff gets better for you really quickly.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Hey hey now...my 58 yr old son wears kilts only. He's got hair down passed his waist, wears silk shirts, sport coats, knee boots and a kilt.


Oh my garsh are you telling me the truth because you don't even wanna know... I have a couple of sons and I never controlled their fashion sense. That's the nicest way I could say it. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> ? happy birthday ?????


It is. I found something yesterday and if I'd bought it I would have paid $15. I went back today and had to pay $30 instead. But I promised you a picture and since my critters put their stamp of approval on it I will post. It will help me carry the groceries in the house.


----------



## Lokkje

maggie3fan said:


> A
> 
> Are you serious? I for sure thought you were the winner


It was hard. I like a joke and I like to argue once in a while but I don’t like to be continually negative. It was starting to get a little too personal and it wasn’t really anybody’s fault but it made it so unpleasant that I don’t want to be in there right now. My dog just died and my desert tortoise appears to be dying. I thought he was better and he is now unable to eat in his side of his body is swelling badly. I’m gonna have to try to get him into the vet again before I leave for work tomorrow. This tortoise was the first pet I ever had and was the first gift that my mom has ever given me that I remember. The dog was the last gift my mom has ever given me before her death. It’s just a really bad timing to be asked to constantly be arguing and be contrary when it’s not honestly my nature just made it unpleasant. I tried to create a persona with Sporky but it didn’t help.


----------



## Lokkje

My mom died of Alzheimer’s in 2014. Same year my older brother died and I had lost my job by termination for the first time. The manager who terminated me said “good news you have more time with your dying mother you’re fired“ My life has never gotten back on track and after I lost my job I couldn’t work for two years so I have no retirement. I had spent most of it on my mom anyway and then my family turned on me and pretty much took everything I had including the house. Things have just been a struggle and I know a lot of people struggle more but it’s just been a hard time lately. Nobody would’ve known and I said nothing but the last thing I wanted was to try to argue with Adam on every post and to try to be negative and get people to call me out. I was so relieved when I was recognized that it seemed good but then I just didn’t have the heart to post anymore and I didn’t want to play the game. I don’t want to spoil it for anybody but it was just hard. Adam admitted that it was starting to feel personal and he was starting to feel negative as well. It was just unfortunate.


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> My mom died of Alzheimer’s in 2014. Same year my older brother died and I had lost my job by termination for the first time. The manager who terminated me said “good news you have more time with your dying mother you’re fired“ My life has never gotten back on track and after I lost my job I couldn’t work for two years so I have no retirement. I had spent most of it on my mom anyway and then my family turned on me and pretty much took everything I had including the house. Things have just been a struggle and I know a lot of people struggle more but it’s just been a hard time lately. Nobody would’ve known and I said nothing but the last thing I wanted was to try to argue with Adam on every post and to try to be negative and get people to call me out. I was so relieved when I was recognized that it seemed good but then I just didn’t have the heart to post anymore and I didn’t want to play the game. I don’t want to spoil it for anybody but it was just hard. Adam admitted that it was starting to feel personal and he was starting to feel negative as well. It was just unfortunate.


I am so sorry that you are having to deal with such negativity....I really hope that you get a turn of luck for real and I’ll be praying for all of your animals and you.. Have you ever heard of the benefits of peppermint oil as a pesticide? If you can stand the smell, it will run the scorpions out of the country yet still be safe for your other critters... Hugs!


----------



## Lokkje

EllieMay said:


> I am so sorry that you are having to deal with such negativity....I really hope that you get a turn of luck for real and I’ll be praying for all of your animals and you.. Have you ever heard of the benefits of peppermint oil as a pesticide? If you can stand the smell, it will run the scorpions out of the country yet still be safe for your other critters... Hugs!


Thank you. I hate the smell of lavender and I planted lavender all over my front and backyard because I read that it repaired the scorpions. I knew it wasn’t quite working when they were scorpions hanging off the blossoms. I can try the peppermint oil because I can’t smell worse than the pesticides that at the neighbors are using.


----------



## Lokkje

Repaired is repelled. Sigh.


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> Repaired is repelled. Sigh.


Lol.. I knew what you meant..I think you can buy a small bottle of concentrated online for around $30... it makes a lot if you mix it.. it’s really strong though. My mother had a problem with them and she has lots of dogs so we did her place. Haven’t heard of another scorpion since...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> My mom died of Alzheimer’s in 2014. Same year my older brother died and I had lost my job by termination for the first time. The manager who terminated me said “good news you have more time with your dying mother you’re fired“ My life has never gotten back on track and after I lost my job I couldn’t work for two years so I have no retirement. I had spent most of it on my mom anyway and then my family turned on me and pretty much took everything I had including the house. Things have just been a struggle and I know a lot of people struggle more but it’s just been a hard time lately. Nobody would’ve known and I said nothing but the last thing I wanted was to try to argue with Adam on every post and to try to be negative and get people to call me out. I was so relieved when I was recognized that it seemed good but then I just didn’t have the heart to post anymore and I didn’t want to play the game. I don’t want to spoil it for anybody but it was just hard. Adam admitted that it was starting to feel personal and he was starting to feel negative as well. It was just unfortunate.


I get it. I don't want to go into how I get it... but I get it. Most all of it.

May the brightest, warmest thoughts find you in the darkest, coldest moments...
and until then, may the "but it's a dry heat" and ridiculously low humidity of yours wick away the tears before they fall. ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

@Lokkje You're made of strong stuff, Kris. You're a survivor.
It's one of the many things I admire about you.


----------



## Lokkje

Pastel Tortie said:


> I get it. I don't want to go into how I get it... but I get it. Most all of it.
> 
> May the brightest, warmest thoughts find you in the darkest, coldest moments...
> and until then, may the "but it's a dry heat" and ridiculously low humidity of yours wick away the tears before they fall. ?


It’s awkward to phrase this way but I’m sorry that you get it. I wish nothing but love and happiness for everybody and life goes on and there’s always a new thing and a fun experience. I am so much better off than most of the world and I’m quite aware of it it’s just sometimes things get a little overwhelming. Thank you very much for responding and take care of yourself.


----------



## Lokkje

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Lokkje You're made of strong stuff, Kris. You're a survivor.
> It's one of the many things I admire about you.


You are very sweet and kind. Thank you.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> It’s awkward to phrase this way but I’m sorry that you get it. I wish nothing but love and happiness for everybody and life goes on and there’s always a new thing and a fun experience. I am so much better off than most of the world and I’m quite aware of it it’s just sometimes things get a little overwhelming. Thank you very much for responding and take care of yourself.


When I worked in emergency management, there were standing orders posted on a wall in the emergency operations center:

Meet the needs of the survivors.
Take care of the responders.
When in doubt, see 1. and 2.
We do that first one automatically. That second one bears reminding. It's right up there with remembering to breathe. You know you have to do it, but sometimes it helps to have the reminder anyway.


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> My mom died of Alzheimer’s in 2014. Same year my older brother died and I had lost my job by termination for the first time. The manager who terminated me said “good news you have more time with your dying mother you’re fired“ My life has never gotten back on track and after I lost my job I couldn’t work for two years so I have no retirement. I had spent most of it on my mom anyway and then my family turned on me and pretty much took everything I had including the house. Things have just been a struggle and I know a lot of people struggle more but it’s just been a hard time lately. Nobody would’ve known and I said nothing but the last thing I wanted was to try to argue with Adam on every post and to try to be negative and get people to call me out. I was so relieved when I was recognized that it seemed good but then I just didn’t have the heart to post anymore and I didn’t want to play the game. I don’t want to spoil it for anybody but it was just hard. Adam admitted that it was starting to feel personal and he was starting to feel negative as well. It was just unfortunate.


No. I hope you really know that everyone there is on or about the same plane. Adam wanted to play so we did because we don't get to visit with him very often. It's usually not as crazy. And you shouldn't feel horrible about it. It's kinda like the silliness that goes on here too. I'm dealing with "family" stuff too. My brother is developmentally disabled and profoundly deaf. Every single person that talks to me including my own family wants me to do it their way. I'm going to keep helping him my way. I don't see anyone until they want to run their mouths. They won't help with the leg work and I'm not healthy. It's hard to not let them get to you. But don't. Looks to me like you did everything you could for your mom. Hang in there.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> Thank you. My pets are everything to me.



I soooo hope your pets are doing better today? Please tell me yes!!!????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Hey hey now...my 58 yr old son wears kilts only. He's got hair down passed his waist, wears silk shirts, sport coats, knee boots and a kilt.



As you always say....
If there ain’t no pictures ... it didn’t happen!
This I GOTTA see!!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> My mom died of Alzheimer’s in 2014. Same year my older brother died and I had lost my job by termination for the first time. The manager who terminated me said “good news you have more time with your dying mother you’re fired“ My life has never gotten back on track and after I lost my job I couldn’t work for two years so I have no retirement. I had spent most of it on my mom anyway and then my family turned on me and pretty much took everything I had including the house. Things have just been a struggle and I know a lot of people struggle more but it’s just been a hard time lately. Nobody would’ve known and I said nothing but the last thing I wanted was to try to argue with Adam on every post and to try to be negative and get people to call me out. I was so relieved when I was recognized that it seemed good but then I just didn’t have the heart to post anymore and I didn’t want to play the game. I don’t want to spoil it for anybody but it was just hard. Adam admitted that it was starting to feel personal and he was starting to feel negative as well. It was just unfortunate.



you are so strong. Let’s move on to a better place for you. We will make you laugh for a bit. I hope it helps in all you have been through. I went through the same thing with my dad. He was my best friend and dying and I lost my job.. and that was just the start. 
things have seemed to subside a little but I still miss him. 
“THEY” say .. time heals all wounds...
So for now ... just take it day by day...
That is best and can really help.
If you need me or all of us.. we are here for you!!!! ?


----------



## Lokkje

Cathie G said:


> No. I hope you really know that everyone there is on or about the same plane. Adam wanted to play so we did because we don't get to visit with him very often. It's usually not as crazy. And you shouldn't feel horrible about it. It's kinda like the silliness that goes on here too. I'm dealing with "family" stuff too. My brother is developmentally disabled and profoundly deaf. Every single person that talks to me including my own family wants me to do it their way. I'm going to keep helping him my way. I don't see anyone until they want to run their mouths. They won't help with the leg work and I'm not healthy. It's hard to not let them get to you. But don't. Looks to me like you did everything you could for your mom. Hang in there.


You hang in there too


----------



## Lokkje

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I soooo hope your pets are doing better today? Please tell me yes!!!????


Tiny is not doing well. I’m going to have to take him to the vet again tomorrow.


----------



## Zoeclare

@Lokkje I'm so so sorry


----------



## Lokkje

Zoeclare said:


> @Lokkje I'm so so sorry


Thank you


----------



## Maggie3fan

If there ain’t no pictures ... it didn’t happen!
This I GOTTA see!!! ?
[/QUOTE]
Why? You make him sound like he's unusual and different. I have over 4000 pictures taken on my 2 computers. So last night I went thru my photos looking for his picture. I'll find one today, or I'll drive over to his house in the heat and the fire smoke and take a picture of him for you...


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> If there ain’t no pictures ... it didn’t happen!
> This I GOTTA see!!! ?


Why? You make him sound like he's unusual and different. I have over 4000 pictures taken on my 2 computers. So last night I went thru my photos looking for his picture. I'll find one today, or I'll drive over to his house in the heat and the fire smoke and take a picture of him for you...
[/QUOTE]
I didn't happen to mention that he is 6'1" and lookin fine...I'll find a picture. I have 2 sons who are in their 50's, and both will give me a hard time because I have pictures of Bob and Smokey my cat, and my car in my wallet but no family photos. So put 2 and 2 together...really? ha


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> You hang in there too


You and I have kind of a parallel life. 2014 was crazy for me also. I fractured my knee cap in February and in August that year my mother died of stage 4 colon cancer. I'm not even going to go on about the rest of that year. It changed me though. I hope for the better.?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Why? You make him sound like he's unusual and different. I have over 4000 pictures taken on my 2 computers. So last night I went thru my photos looking for his picture. I'll find one today, or I'll drive over to his house in the heat and the fire smoke and take a picture of him for you...


I didn't happen to mention that he is 6'1" and lookin fine...I'll find a picture. I have 2 sons who are in their 50's, and both will give me a hard time because I have pictures of Bob and Smokey my cat, and my car in my wallet but no family photos. So put 2 and 2 together...really? ha
[/QUOTE]
My son owns a kilt. If that tells you anything.


----------



## Lokkje

My nephew was married in Japan wearing a samuri like outfit. He’s 6’4” has red blonde hair and huge beard, and looked absolutely ridiculous however it was a Shinto wedding and that’s what you wear. We had tourists from all over the world videoing the ceremony and taking pictures of the couple. You gotta love it.


----------



## Lokkje

And I don’t think I have any pictures because most of my family doesn’t speak to me anymore anyway.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> And I don’t think I have any pictures because most of my family doesn’t speak to me anymore anyway.


You've got family here. ??


----------



## Lokkje

So I had to take Tiny Tim back to the vet this morning. He is not waking up well from the midazolam and he still can’t move his right front leg very well at all. He’s just dragging it when he moves and just spins in a circle. They gave him some fluids and tube fed him a little bit and I was so displeased that I decided I’m gonna be doing carrot soaks and work on rehab on my own. I just need to get him to start eating and drinking. I have to admit though he doesn’t drink much on his own under the best of circumstances and so I just give him a lot of food with liquid in it and keep offering water that he rejects and runs like hell away from. At least with his foot bad he can’t run. I’m grateful he still alive at this point. I know when I got a scorpion stings my finger was numb for about two weeks after the sting so I’m hoping he’s recovering. At least he finally opened his right eye and his face isn’t swollen. Weirdly both dogs ended up getting stung on the front right paw on tiny was stung in the front right leg. I emptied three cans of pesticide in my garage and front patio which I shouldn’t of done but I was so stressed and upset about what was going on that I couldn’t help myself. Now I’m gonna have to make sure the tortoises are never anywhere near that area and I’m gonna have to come up with a solution for why I just drove all the scorpions into the backyard to try to eat crickets instead of the front yard in the garage. I might note I sprayed directly on a large scorpion in the garage and it took at least 10 minutes for it to finally succumb when it was in a giant puddle of pesticide. Those things are really tough.


----------



## Lokkje

And creepy


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> So I had to take Tiny Tim back to the vet this morning. He is not waking up well from the midazolam and he still can’t move his right front leg very well at all. He’s just dragging it when he moves and just spins in a circle. They gave him some fluids and tube fed him a little bit and I was so displeased that I decided I’m gonna be doing carrot soaks and work on rehab on my own. I just need to get him to start eating and drinking. I have to admit though he doesn’t drink much on his own under the best of circumstances and so I just give him a lot of food with liquid in it and keep offering water that he rejects and runs like hell away from. At least with his foot bad he can’t run. I’m grateful he still alive at this point. I know when I got a scorpion stings my finger was numb for about two weeks after the sting so I’m hoping he’s recovering. At least he finally opened his right eye and his face isn’t swollen. Weirdly both dogs ended up getting stung on the front right paw on tiny was stung in the front right leg. I emptied three cans of pesticide in my garage and front patio which I shouldn’t of done but I was so stressed and upset about what was going on that I couldn’t help myself. Now I’m gonna have to make sure the tortoises are never anywhere near that area and I’m gonna have to come up with a solution for why I just drove all the scorpions into the backyard to try to eat crickets instead of the front yard in the garage. I might note I sprayed directly on a large scorpion in the garage and it took at least 10 minutes for it to finally succumb when it was in a giant puddle of pesticide. Those things are really tough.


I'm hoping Tiny Tim is indeed starting to feel better. The dogs, too. Poor babies.

We don't like to use pesticides either, but a few weeks ago we had an ant invasion indoors (for STILL unknown reasons), and we had to resort to spraying. Fortunately, it wasn't anywhere near the turtles or lizards. It's disconcerting, though, when you can't figure out the WHY behind something.


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> And I don’t think I have any pictures because most of my family doesn’t speak to me anymore anyway.


Too bad for them.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> And I don’t think I have any pictures because most of my family doesn’t speak to me anymore anyway.


Dont make me give u another hairy hug


----------



## Maggie3fan

Pastel Tortie said:


> You've got family here. ??


I wonder about that...my sons, my dead brother and my sister don't speak to me and I am all the better for it. I always thought families must love each other, well, that's just not realistic now a days.Family can hurt you more then anybody else, and I just got tired of that...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Well, while I was outside trying not to die from the smoke and I'm trying to get both Sulcata in the house with air, and I have 86 notifications here? Nope, I am outa here that's too much bs and not enuf laughs


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Well, while I was outside trying not to die from the smoke and I'm trying to get both Sulcata in the house with air, and I have 86 notifications here? Nope, I am outa here that's too much bs and not enuf laughs


Unless you want to receive them, you can go to your page and turn off the notifications. (I have mine turned off)


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Dinner!!!! Lol
I gotta stop cooking for an army.


----------



## Lokkje

maggie3fan said:


> I wonder about that...my sons, my dead brother and my sister don't speak to me and I am all the better for it. I always thought families must love each other, well, that's just not realistic now a days.Family can hurt you more then anybody else, and I just got tired of that...


I now choose my family. Most of them are almost as hairy as the hug I got from Chubbs.


----------



## Lokkje

Lokkje said:


> I now choose my family. Most of them are almost as hairy as the hug I got from Chubbs.


Or they are scaly. Tiny has a long ways to go but he’s eating today. He can open both eyes now. He just can’t walk on his right front leg yet. I’m gonna avoid the vets for a while because I don’t think it was helpful to have tube fed him. I thought it was helpful to get him some fluids but they went too far.


----------



## Lokkje

maggie3fan said:


> Well, while I was outside trying not to die from the smoke and I'm trying to get both Sulcata in the house with air, and I have 86 notifications here? Nope, I am outa here that's too much bs and not enuf laughs


I think my whole life is freaking funny but whatever. Be safe Maggie.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Why? You make him sound like he's unusual and different. I have over 4000 pictures taken on my 2 computers. So last night I went thru my photos looking for his picture. I'll find one today, or I'll drive over to his house in the heat and the fire smoke and take a picture of him for you...


I didn't happen to mention that he is 6'1" and lookin fine...I'll find a picture. I have 2 sons who are in their 50's, and both will give me a hard time because I have pictures of Bob and Smokey my cat, and my car in my wallet but no family photos. So put 2 and 2 together...really? ha
[/QUOTE]

no more unusual than my family.
We are Scottish /Italian and had to wear kilts to my 6’7” brothers wedding. I was just so curious that someone else’s family did the same kinda stuff we did. He would not wear a kilt today though.. his ex-wife sucked all the fun out of him. Now he is boring and serious all of the time. His frown 
IS his smiling face!!! Aahhh ....
what fun it was to be Scottish for a day..?
And that was in the middle of Pennsylvania!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> My nephew was married in Japan wearing a samuri like outfit. He’s 6’4” has red blonde hair and huge beard, and looked absolutely ridiculous however it was a Shinto wedding and that’s what you wear. We had tourists from all over the world videoing the ceremony and taking pictures of the couple. You gotta love it.



that sounds like a blast!!!
Would have loved to be a fly on the wall!!


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> I wonder about that...my sons, my dead brother and my sister don't speak to me and I am all the better for it. I always thought families must love each other, well, that's just not realistic now a days.Family can hurt you more then anybody else, and I just got tired of that...


I hope I'm not that sister. If so, don't feel bad - I don't talk to anyone. I haven't spoken to Will since the last time he was here. I haven't spoken to my daughter for weeks.


----------



## Yvonne G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I didn't happen to mention that he is 6'1" and lookin fine...I'll find a picture. I have 2 sons who are in their 50's, and both will give me a hard time because I have pictures of Bob and Smokey my cat, and my car in my wallet but no family photos. So put 2 and 2 together...really? ha



no more unusual than my family.
We are Scottish /Italian and had to wear kilts to my 6’7” brothers wedding. I was just so curious that someone else’s family did the same kinda stuff we did. He would not wear a kilt today though.. his ex-wife sucked all the fun out of him. Now he is boring and serious all of the time. His frown
IS his smiling face!!! Aahhh ....
what fun it was to be Scottish for a day..?
And that was in the middle of Pennsylvania!!!!!!!!
[/QUOTE]
Maggie's son wears a kilt too and he's not Scottish!


----------



## Lokkje

Yvonne G said:


> I hope I'm not that sister. If so, don't feel bad - I don't talk to anyone. I haven't spoken to Will since the last time he was here. I haven't spoken to my daughter for weeks.


Speaking can be overrated.


----------



## Lokkje

Throwback.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> Unless you want to receive them, you can go to your page and turn off the notifications. (I have mine turned off)


Yep, I did that, thanks


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I didn't happen to mention that he is 6'1" and lookin fine...I'll find a picture. I have 2 sons who are in their 50's, and both will give me a hard time because I have pictures of Bob and Smokey my cat, and my car in my wallet but no family photos. So put 2 and 2 together...really? ha



no more unusual than my family.
We are Scottish /Italian and had to wear kilts to my 6’7” brothers wedding. I was just so curious that someone else’s family did the same kinda stuff we did. He would not wear a kilt today though.. his ex-wife sucked all the fun out of him. Now he is boring and serious all of the time. His frown
IS his smiling face!!! Aahhh ....
what fun it was to be Scottish for a day..?
And that was in the middle of Pennsylvania!!!!!!!!
[/QUOTE]
I have to constantly tell people I am happy my face just doesn’t translate it! I got mad RBF like it takes less energy to frown than smile that’s how bad it is!


----------



## Zoeclare

Blackdog1714 said:


> no more unusual than my family.
> We are Scottish /Italian and had to wear kilts to my 6’7” brothers wedding. I was just so curious that someone else’s family did the same kinda stuff we did. He would not wear a kilt today though.. his ex-wife sucked all the fun out of him. Now he is boring and serious all of the time. His frown
> IS his smiling face!!! Aahhh ....
> what fun it was to be Scottish for a day..?
> And that was in the middle of Pennsylvania!!!!!!!!


I have to constantly tell people I am happy my face just doesn’t translate it! I got mad RBF like it takes less energy to frown than smile that’s how bad it is!
[/QUOTE]
"even smiling makes my face ache!" ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> I hope I'm not that sister. If so, don't feel bad - I don't talk to anyone. I haven't spoken to Will since the last time he was here. I haven't spoken to my daughter for weeks.


But did ya ever notice that I still call you. I talk at you for 5 to 10 minutes, you respond with silence, you even hang up without saying good bye, but I still call. I was talking about our sister that we used to have. Damn Y, our family is seriously dysfunctional. I bet I talk to George more than you do.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Dinner!!!! Lol
> I gotta stop cooking for an army.
> View attachment 305760


Top Ramen?????


----------



## Maggie3fan

Oh, this is the Nut House, I'm here, just checking in...so while I could move my Sulcata to inside my house to get out of the smoke, I couldn't figure out where to keep them, I sure didn't want them walking around my house...so after thinking on it for a bit...I took one of my window air conditioners and hooked it up in the tort shed. I kept them inside yesterday, and probably today. I kinda giggled when I went into their shed, it did not smell like smoke, nothing in that old shed reminding me of the fires. My house still smells tho, but the very hardest thing about all this? There was so much ash and hay dust I could write my name on the hood of my car. So I put on a mask and washed my car, then covered it up.We now have 4 different fires in Oregon, 2 are close to me. There are small towns in the Cascade Mountains that are no more, whole towns burned.


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> But did ya ever notice that I still call you. I talk at you for 5 to 10 minutes, you respond with silence, you even hang up without saying good bye, but I still call. I was talking about our sister that we used to have. Damn Y, our family is seriously dysfunctional. I bet I talk to George more than you do.
> Jackie's daughter Troy PM'd me on FB. She wants me to come and see Jackie before we start dying. J is a loner as well says Troy


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

maggie3fan said:


> Oh, this is the Nut House, I'm here, just checking in...so while I could move my Sulcata to inside my house to get out of the smoke, I couldn't figure out where to keep them, I sure didn't want them walking around my house...so after thinking on it for a bit...I took one of my window air conditioners and hooked it up in the tort shed. I kept them inside yesterday, and probably today. I kinda giggled when I went into their shed, it did not smell like smoke, nothing in that old shed reminding me of the fires. My house still smells tho, but the very hardest thing about all this? There was so much ash and hay dust I could write my name on the hood of my car. So I put on a mask and washed my car, then covered it up.We now have 4 different fires in Oregon, 2 are close to me. There are small towns in the Cascade Mountains that are no more, whole towns burned.


Stay safe and be careful!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Oh, this is the Nut House, I'm here, just checking in...so while I could move my Sulcata to inside my house to get out of the smoke, I couldn't figure out where to keep them, I sure didn't want them walking around my house...so after thinking on it for a bit...I took one of my window air conditioners and hooked it up in the tort shed. I kept them inside yesterday, and probably today. I kinda giggled when I went into their shed, it did not smell like smoke, nothing in that old shed reminding me of the fires. My house still smells tho, but the very hardest thing about all this? There was so much ash and hay dust I could write my name on the hood of my car. So I put on a mask and washed my car, then covered it up.We now have 4 different fires in Oregon, 2 are close to me. There are small towns in the Cascade Mountains that are no more, whole towns burned.



dear maggie3fan,
ok... I’m getting into the shower now...
How long will it take me to drive from NJ to Oregon?? I am coming to pick you, your husband and ALL of your pets up!!!!
Oh....yes....and the IROC!! 
your pictures of outside scare the heck out of me.. are you sure they didn’t tell you to evacuate yet?? All that ash and smoke can’t be good for all the other cr*p you ALREADY have????
Tell me what time I should leave??...
?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> dear maggie3fan,
> ok... I’m getting into the shower now...
> How long will it take me to drive from NJ to Oregon?? I am coming to pick you, your husband and ALL of your pets up!!!!
> Oh....yes....and the IROC!!
> your pictures of outside scare the heck out of me.. are you sure they didn’t tell you to evacuate yet?? All that ash and smoke can’t be good for all the other cr*p you ALREADY have????
> Tell me what time I should leave??...
> ?


 You could maybe do it in 3 days with some hard driving. 
#1..I do not have a husband, (and don't want one)
#2..We are ok here
#3..Thank you so much...laughing...the sky and wind are full of ash, hay, grass and blowing hard. The sky was an creepy red for most of the day. It us still very windy today, but the wind is now blowing gray smoke around. My house, animals and I are not in any danger here, just the smoke is bad. Thanks for your intentions tho. We are ok here


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> You could maybe do it in 3 days with some hard driving.
> #1..I do not have a husband, (and don't want one)
> #2..We are ok here
> #3..Thank you so much...laughing...the sky and wind are full of ash, hay, grass and blowing hard. The sky was an creepy red for most of the day. It us still very windy today, but the wind is now blowing gray smoke around. My house, animals and I are not in any danger here, just the smoke is bad. Thanks for your intentions tho. We are ok here



ok... but one text and I .... well... maybe send a cab or Uber to bring you to me.. lol.
3 days!!!!???? My sulcata will not drive for three days and I am not about to clean poop out my car! Are ya kiddin’???
If you can’t come here..... I will send you to Chubbs... he’s closer? ????.
To be honest.... I don’t know which one is worse????....
The fires or.....NJ?? It’s a toss up....
Now....guess my mission!!!!!!
Here is some things to make you feel better and relaxed.....??????????? ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

We've been told to pack a bag and wait for notice. The FD is hosing down the grass seed field behind my house...The field is not on fire, but stuff is just bursting into flame elsewhere I guess.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

maggie3fan said:


> We've been told to pack a bag and wait for notice. The FD is hosing down the grass seed field behind my house...The field is not on fire, but stuff is just bursting into flame elsewhere I guess.


Be careful, Maggie.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Maggie take some videos of your house and stuff to prove to the insurance you actually had - if that comes and I hope it doesn’t


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maggie, make sure they know about the boxies and anybody else you may not be able to take with you. They'll do their best to protect them, but they have to know they're there.


----------



## Maggie3fan

OK...but the fires closest to me are out. The FD took note of the "big" tortoises in the shed and said if I ever had to evacuate they would send a fire truck for the torts. Not me, but those "big" torts. Mary Knobbins is maybe 35 and Big Sam is 50. I'd throw both into my Camaro and IROCKET them outa there, I don't need no fire truck...lol. What a freakin relief, I couldn't figure out how I was going to get 9 birds, 11 box turtles, 3 tortoises 2 cats, and me into that small car. whew! I'da done it tho!


----------



## Maggie3fan

I have noticed a very small part of the fires, but interesting none the less. I started to get the smoke bad Monday into Tuesday and today, just wisps of smoke. Before Monday...
Rose of Sharon


After Monday...


Same with my purple morning Glories...only the photos didn't download I guess. But the color change is dramatic, and never happened before. Has something to do with the smoke and no sun I think


----------



## Maggie3fan

Found them, was purple Sunday


----------



## Pastel Tortie

maggie3fan said:


> OK...but the fires closest to me are out. The FD took note of the "big" tortoises in the shed and said if I ever had to evacuate they would send a fire truck for the torts. Not me, but those "big" torts. Mary Knobbins is maybe 35 and Big Sam is 50. I'd throw both into my Camaro and IROCKET them outa there, I don't need no fire truck...lol. What a freakin relief, I couldn't figure out how I was going to get 9 birds, 11 box turtles, 3 tortoises 2 cats, and me into that small car. whew! I'da done it tho!


Are you kidding? Mary Knobbins would LOVE a ride in a fire truck! ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maggie, I for one will sleep better tonight, knowing you and the critters are safe.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Pastel Tortie said:


> Maggie, I for one will sleep better tonight, knowing you and the critters are safe.


Awww thanks so much...me too!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> We've been told to pack a bag and wait for notice. The FD is hosing down the grass seed field behind my house...The field is not on fire, but stuff is just bursting into flame elsewhere I guess.



I am so sorry. Well....? 
I thought I remember you saying you had a husband in the military?
My mistake.
But with all of the stuff going on now a days I am surprised my head hasn’t fallen off!
Again, sorry for the assumption.. ?


----------



## jaizei

maggie3fan said:


> You could maybe do it in 3 days with some hard driving.



That's like not even trying. i think the record cannonball, coast to coast is under 30 hours now.


----------



## Lokkje

maggie3fan said:


> We've been told to pack a bag and wait for notice. The FD is hosing down the grass seed field behind my house...The field is not on fire, but stuff is just bursting into flame elsewhere I guess.


YIKES!!!


----------



## Lokkje

maggie3fan said:


> But did ya ever notice that I still call you. I talk at you for 5 to 10 minutes, you respond with silence, you even hang up without saying good bye, but I still call. I was talking about our sister that we used to have. Damn Y, our family is seriously dysfunctional. I bet I talk to George more than you do.


Although it’s difficult to read the back-and-forth I am glad to know I am not the only one with a bunch of whack jobs in the family. Of course they argue that I’m the whack job. On a brighter note, I’m seriously considering inundating you with 50s and 60s music because it makes me happy. I don’t speak a lick of French but the song I posted always cracked me up when I was a kid. You have to listen to the whole thing to get it. Or you have to speak French. I barely can speak English.


----------



## Lokkje

And Maggie, please tell us if you need ANYTHING. I have a pathological fear of fire but I was in the middle of one when I was working for the sheriffs office as a volunteer and they dispatched me into the middle of a burning forest. It was fascinating to watch trees explode at the top because the sap starts boiling and you don’t realize that they’re on fire until the explosion happens and then they topple in random directions and I was just waiting for one to crush me in my pick up truck. I was already somewhat afraid but I became terrified of fire and I’m very very worried for you.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

jaizei said:


> That's like not even trying. i think the record cannonball, coast to coast is under 30 hours now.


Yes, but we're not talking about Maggie doing the driving! ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> Although it’s difficult to read the back-and-forth I am glad to know I am not the only one with a bunch of whack jobs in the family. Of course they argue that I’m the whack job. On a brighter note, I’m seriously considering inundating you with 50s and 60s music because it makes me happy. I don’t speak a lick of French but the song I posted always cracked me up when I was a kid. You have to listen to the whole thing to get it. Or you have to speak French. I barely can speak English.


Me 50's music? Please watch the 'whack' jobs in families comments?Did you know that the Nazi Moderator is my older sister Yvonne? While I am very outspoken, I try to be on my best behavior here on TFO, as I have spent my life, it seems, embarrassing her in public, I have been booted off several tortoise lists because of my sweet and loving personality and as she is someone known in the tortoise world, everybody knows I'm her sister.? I will fight to the death to defend my life position, but she absolutely avoids conflict. We are complete opposites, yet we together don't speak to our other family members. We do actually have yet again, another sister. I don't much anymore cause much trouble, but I still do some just to keep her in line.
@Yvonne G did ya notice that Oroville and Marysville are burning up?


----------



## Lokkje

maggie3fan said:


> Me 50's music? Please watch the 'whack' jobs in families comments?Did you know that the Nazi Moderator is my older sister Yvonne? While I am very outspoken, I try to be on my best behavior here on TFO, as I have spent my life, it seems, embarrassing her in public, I have been booted off several tortoise lists because of my sweet and loving personality and as she is someone known in the tortoise world, everybody knows I'm her sister.? I will fight to the death to defend my life position, but she absolutely avoids conflict. We are complete opposites, yet we together don't speak to our other family members. We do actually have yet again, another sister. I don't much anymore cause much trouble, but I still do some just to keep her in line.
> @Yvonne G did ya notice that Oroville and Marysville are burning up?


I wasn’t referring to Yvonne and I was aware that she’s your sister. I was actually referring to the numbers we don’t speak to. I was referring to my sister, my younger brother, my nieces and nephews that don’t talk to me, your family members that don’t talk to you… The people who don’t bother to really get to know us.


----------



## Lokkje

I think you’re both a blast. And I am a whack job.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> I wasn’t referring to Yvonne and I was aware that she’s your sister. I was actually referring to the numbers we don’t speak to. I was referring to my sister, my younger brother, my nieces and nephews that don’t talk to me, your family members that don’t talk to you… The people who don’t bother to really get to know us.


I said what I did because I was not sure you knew she was my sister. She also has family members including me she doesn't talk to...lol


----------



## jeff kushner

I finally got around to finding this section, who da thunk? Anyway, I only read the past half dozen pages.....yeah, I think I have a uniform for this section of the forum in the box....

Point is, I got caught cheating tonight...........I've loved her, cared for her and you guessed it, was swayed the look of "another". So sad, how can these things happen? One moment all is well and next thing you know I'm looking at the Tortoise sections and I turn to find my love of my life Matilda(baby EBT) staring at me in disgust. I swear, I "may" have seen a tear from her left eye.....it broke my heart.

She knows of my past relationship with a beautiful tortoise and maybe she's a little jealous?

Maybe I need to keep my eyes where they belong?

Just thought I'd share and was happy to find a OT section to do so.....all tongue in cheek of course....lol


Never get twisted over people....most are transient and all have free will, just like we do.....besides, beauty surrounds itself with beauty, anger and hate do not......I'm putting together that Maggie's okay.....

I love humming birds...they would like your garden.....

jeff


----------



## Lokkje

jeff kushner said:


> I finally got around to finding this section, who da thunk? Anyway, I only read the past half dozen pages.....yeah, I think I have a uniform for this section of the forum in the box....
> 
> Point is, I got caught cheating tonight...........I've loved her, cared for her and you guessed it, was swayed the look of "another". So sad, how can these things happen? One moment all is well and next thing you know I'm looking at the Tortoise sections and I turn to find my love of my life Matilda(baby EBT) staring at me in disgust. I swear, I "may" have seen a tear from her left eye.....it broke my heart.
> 
> She knows of my past relationship with a beautiful tortoise and maybe she's a little jealous?
> 
> Maybe I need to keep my eyes where they belong?
> 
> Just thought I'd share and was happy to find a OT section to do so.....all tongue in cheek of course....lol
> 
> 
> Never get twisted over people....most are transient and all have free will, just like we do.....besides, beauty surrounds itself with beauty, anger and hate do not......I'm putting together that Maggie's okay.....
> 
> I love humming birds...they would like your garden.....
> 
> jeff


Stunning!


----------



## Lokkje

By the way, I saw the pictures of Matilda. She is absolutely adorable. Loved it when she walked down the worm.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Friends are people that you meet and discover you like and you help each other! Family are people that are tied to you by science not selection!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

jeff kushner said:


> I finally got around to finding this section, who da thunk? Anyway, I only read the past half dozen pages.....yeah, I think I have a uniform for this section of the forum in the box....
> 
> Point is, I got caught cheating tonight...........I've loved her, cared for her and you guessed it, was swayed the look of "another". So sad, how can these things happen? One moment all is well and next thing you know I'm looking at the Tortoise sections and I turn to find my love of my life Matilda(baby EBT) staring at me in disgust. I swear, I "may" have seen a tear from her left eye.....it broke my heart.
> 
> She knows of my past relationship with a beautiful tortoise and maybe she's a little jealous?
> 
> Maybe I need to keep my eyes where they belong?
> 
> Just thought I'd share and was happy to find a OT section to do so.....all tongue in cheek of course....lol
> 
> 
> Never get twisted over people....most are transient and all have free will, just like we do.....besides, beauty surrounds itself with beauty, anger and hate do not......I'm putting together that Maggie's okay.....
> 
> I love humming birds...they would like your garden.....
> 
> jeff


Oh, you should have seen the look on Junior's face when she realized she wasn't an only turtle anymore. She saw the mud turtles (from a distance) in their temporary enclosure when they were hatchlings. Yeah, the Gulfie wasn't pleased at all.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> If there ain’t no pictures ... it didn’t happen!
> This I GOTTA see!!! ?


Why? You make him sound like he's unusual and different. I have over 4000 pictures taken on my 2 computers. So last night I went thru my photos looking for his picture. I'll find one today, or I'll drive over to his house in the heat and the fire smoke and take a picture of him for you...
[/QUOTE]
I'm going to have my son pose for me in his kilt, boots, and all just for you. I promise. He's been camping for a couple of months but he might even send me a picture. The people he's camping with had him a custom made kilt sewn for him. He loves it. That's my son for you.


----------



## Cathie G

My other son usually has a very long braid of hair down his back. He saves his hair for wigs for people that lose their hair due to cancer. We are outcasts in our family. Ask me if I care. I've been called an oddball to my face. Thank the good Lord.?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> If there ain’t no pictures ... it didn’t happen!
> This I GOTTA see!!! ?


Why? You make him sound like he's unusual and different. I have over 4000 pictures taken on my 2 computers. So last night I went thru my photos looking for his picture. I'll find one today, or I'll drive over to his house in the heat and the fire smoke and take a picture of him for you...
[/QUOTE]
Ok my son sent me a picture of him and his friend in their kilts and finnery. They've all been camping out. I finally maybe figured out how on this schmarter then me phone.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> Why? You make him sound like he's unusual and different. I have over 4000 pictures taken on my 2 computers. So last night I went thru my photos looking for his picture. I'll find one today, or I'll drive over to his house in the heat and the fire smoke and take a picture of him for you...


Ok my son sent me a picture of him and his friend in their kilts and finnery. They've all been camping out. I finally maybe figured out how on this schmarter then me phone.
View attachment 306116

[/QUOTE]
OMG! My son would fit right in. I'll look harder for the 1 photo of him I have...sexy men!!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> Ok my son sent me a picture of him and his friend in their kilts and finnery. They've all been camping out. I finally maybe figured out how on this schmarter then me phone.
> View attachment 306116


OMG! My son would fit right in. I'll look harder for the 1 photo of him I have...sexy men!!!
[/QUOTE]
You said he was camping- that is almost glamping.... even for some fairly big dudes!


----------



## Lokkje

maggie3fan said:


> Ok my son sent me a picture of him and his friend in their kilts and finnery. They've all been camping out. I finally maybe figured out how on this schmarter then me phone.
> View attachment 306116


OMG! My son would fit right in. I'll look harder for the 1 photo of him I have...sexy men!!!
[/QUOTE]
How are you doing with the fires, Maggie?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Ok my son sent me a picture of him and his friend in their kilts and finnery. They've all been camping out. I finally maybe figured out how on this schmarter then me phone.
> View attachment 306116


OMG! My son would fit right in. I'll look harder for the 1 photo of him I have...sexy men!!!
[/QUOTE]
I'll be looking forward to it. I'm the same with photos. Some of them are really hard to find because I have thousands also. I lucked out because my son's girlfriend recently took one and sent it to me last night. My kid is the one in the white shirt. Wearing a necklace of keys to the RV.??


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> OMG! My son would fit right in. I'll look harder for the 1 photo of him I have...sexy men!!!


You said he was camping- that is almost glamping.... even for some fairly big dudes!
[/QUOTE]
Yea they were probably just posing for the lasses ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Just checking in on the NUTS. Hows everyone doing? Dont get forced into therapy lol


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just checking in on the NUTS. Hows everyone doing? Dont get forced into therapy lol


depends on what kind of therapy! I know Maggie loves the four wheel therapy!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> depends on what kind of therapy! I know Maggie loves the four wheel therapy!


Thats the good therapy! Stay away from the therapy saying nutty is not normal haha


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thats the good therapy! Stay away from the therapy saying nutty is not normal haha


Uh maybe you can explain what normal is? I haven't seen it for years?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Normal is not being serious all the time ( serious ppl suck) ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Blackdog1714 said:


> Uh maybe you can explain what normal is? I haven't seen it for years?


Normal is relative. Usually an artificial construct. Or however you define it. ?


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Normal is not being serious all the time ( serious ppl suck) ?


Well I suck. Seriously.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Normal is relative. Usually an artificial construct. Or however you define it. ?


U sound like a therapist smh lmao


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Well I suck. Seriously.


Marry me


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U sound like a therapist smh lmao


Hmph. I was going for more of a philosopher... ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Hmph. I was going for more of a philosopher... ?


Yeah.. i wouldnt go for that either haha


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U sound like a therapist smh lmao


She did say it's an artificial construction project.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> She did say it's an artificial construction project.?


Dont try to explain her.. there is no explanation lmao


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dont try to explain her.. there is no explanation lmao


Well...it is a deep subject...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Well...it is a deep subject...


My virgin ears! Stop


----------



## Lokkje




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


>


Great song!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Lokkje

OK fellow nuthouse denizens. I don’t know what’s happening to me but I’m losing all ability to watch people bicker. I can’t watch the news anymore and I can’t be in certain threads on the forum without getting frustrated. Is anyone else having this difficulty or is it just that I’m getting damned old? I just went off on everybody on a thread about cuttlebone of all things.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> OK fellow nuthouse denizens. I don’t know what’s happening to me but I’m losing all ability to watch people bicker. I can’t watch the news anymore and I can’t be in certain threads on the forum without getting frustrated. Is anyone else having this difficulty or is it just that I’m getting damned old? I just went off on everybody on a thread about cuttlebone of all things.


Well said! It can definitely be annoying with the *****ng contests


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I should of said peeing


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> OK fellow nuthouse denizens. I don’t know what’s happening to me but I’m losing all ability to watch people bicker. I can’t watch the news anymore and I can’t be in certain threads on the forum without getting frustrated. Is anyone else having this difficulty or is it just that I’m getting damned old? I just went off on everybody on a thread about cuttlebone of all things.


I loved the song you posted. I wish I knew how to post songs here. But on utube there is one I think you would like. If you have time to look. It's done by Playing For Change and an old song called Stand By Me. I like the way they do it best.?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> OK fellow nuthouse denizens. I don’t know what’s happening to me but I’m losing all ability to watch people bicker. I can’t watch the news anymore and I can’t be in certain threads on the forum without getting frustrated. Is anyone else having this difficulty or is it just that I’m getting damned old? I just went off on everybody on a thread about cuttlebone of all things.


Take it from a failure at anger management, you are overreacting and take stuff out on others, because you have been **** on just one too many times in your private life. Believe me, and I eat nails for breakfast, the pain of crap with your family, the trouble in your career, either recent or old, is building, then one day cuttle bone simply upsets the apple cart, and Mt St Helen's erupts. At least that is my personal experience, and if you were hoping for a little advice from me, nope, not me, no way Jose. And promise me that if you discover how not to have those blow outs at people, you let me know, cuz I so relate and there is no filter between my brain and my mouth and I am not afraid in the least and do look forward to the release of tension I get when I unload on a stranger. So sorry I don't have any advice on this subject, wait...I do have some advice I just thought about. Never resist arrest, pretend to cooperate verbally, don't fight with neighbors, that's part of my advice I learned, ya don't poop where you eat. Pick your battles wisely, some stuff just isn't worth it, and mostly...don't poke the bear ? hang in my friend, this too shall pass


----------



## Lokkje




----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I should of said peeing


Either way...


----------



## Lokkje

maggie3fan said:


> Take it from a failure at anger management, you are overreacting and take stuff out on others, because you have been **** on just one too many times in your private life. Believe me, and I eat nails for breakfast, the pain of crap with your family, the trouble in your career, either recent or old, is building, then one day cuttle bone simply upsets the apple cart, and Mt St Helen's erupts. At least that is my personal experience, and if you were hoping for a little advice from me, nope, not me, no way Jose. And promise me that if you discover how not to have those blow outs at people, you let me know, cuz I so relate and there is no filter between my brain and my mouth and I am not afraid in the least and do look forward to the release of tension I get when I unload on a stranger. So sorry I don't have any advice on this subject, wait...I do have some advice I just thought about. Never resist arrest, pretend to cooperate verbally, don't fight with neighbors, that's part of my advice I learned, ya don't poop where you eat. Pick your battles wisely, some stuff just isn't worth it, and mostly...don't poke the bear ? hang in my friend, this too shall pass


Ha! That was advice. You’re a doll. Don’t spit nails at me please.


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


>


??


----------



## Lokkje

Jason taught me how to post songs on those. It should be on the nuthouse string somewhere.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Lokkje said:


> OK fellow nuthouse denizens. I don’t know what’s happening to me but I’m losing all ability to watch people bicker. I can’t watch the news anymore and I can’t be in certain threads on the forum without getting frustrated. Is anyone else having this difficulty or is it just that I’m getting damned old? I just went off on everybody on a thread about cuttlebone of all things.


News---- what is that? I avoid them like the plague. 1. It is crap they push it you. 2. The wether PEOPLE lie or have no clue 3. Darn near more time in 30 minutes is used for commericials. As for the weather I follow a gent called David Tollaris- WXRisk.com. He is not perfect, but he has a talent (Not Just Science folks) for predicting weather) October 2017 my wife and I went to the OBX, Carova Beach 4x4 section for our annual beach vacation. Hurricane Maria was thundering up the Coast, but WXRisk said it would turn into the ocean after skirting the seabord and not turn inland. We were the only people driving over the bridge to Hatteras and tons of cars wre leaving. It was a wild and windy night and the house got a few repairs later in the week. We got the private beach vacation of a lifetime when for the next 5 days the 4x4 section was almost undrivable. The dogs were off leash the whole time and this was my Newfie Josie's last beach trip (10 years old and at least 15 beach trips). Had a blast


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> OK fellow nuthouse denizens. I don’t know what’s happening to me but I’m losing all ability to watch people bicker. I can’t watch the news anymore and I can’t be in certain threads on the forum without getting frustrated. Is anyone else having this difficulty or is it just that I’m getting damned old? I just went off on everybody on a thread about cuttlebone of all things.


Not just you. ? There are a lot of frayed, raw nerves lately. I don't know what's out of alignment lately, but... Dang...  ? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> News---- what is that? I avoid them like the plague. 1. It is crap they push it you. 2. The wether PEOPLE lie or have no clue 3. Darn near more time in 30 minutes is used for commericials. As for the weather I follow a gent called David Tollaris- WXRisk.com. He is not perfect, but he has a talent (Not Just Science folks) for predicting weather) October 2017 my wife and I went to the OBX, Carova Beach 4x4 section for our annual beach vacation. Hurricane Maria was thundering up the Coast, but WXRisk said it would turn into the ocean after skirting the seabord and not turn inland. We were the only people driving over the bridge to Hatteras and tons of cars wre leaving. It was a wild and windy night and the house got a few repairs later in the week. We got the private beach vacation of a lifetime when for the next 5 days the 4x4 section was almost undrivable. The dogs were off leash the whole time and this was my Newfie Josie's last beach trip (10 years old and at least 15 beach trips). Had a blast
> View attachment 306229
> View attachment 306230
> View attachment 306231
> View attachment 306233


Whos that sexy man with the dogs? ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

I am like a fine wine I age with distinction and have a strong after taste!


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Pastel Tortie said:


> Not just you. ? There are a lot of frayed, raw nerves lately. I don't know what's out of alignment lately, but... Dang...  ? ?


Amen. This is why I have been quiet of late. I don’t like ignoring ppl but several folks I have to scroll over and not read cuz they are getting on my damn nerves. 
I had major feels for EllieMay and Yvonne but don’t want caught up in the back and forth if I post. And I have been worried about a lot of you guys Maggie, Jason, Kris, etc. 
Personal life is kicking me in the pants. Work is a lot right now as we are busy as hell and then got a new “boss” who knows nothing-plus I turned down the position as I will be moving. The girl is making life decisions for college as well. 
Just makes it hard to be fun loving.
But I still love most of you. 
-Meg


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> I am like a fine wine I age with distinction and have a strong after taste!


Im more like milk.. yeah curdled and sour


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Amen. This is why I have been quiet of late. I don’t like ignoring ppl but several folks I have to scroll over and not read cuz they are getting on my damn nerves.
> I had major feels for EllieMay and Yvonne but don’t want caught up in the back and forth if I post. And I have been worried about a lot of you guys Maggie, Jason, Kris, etc.
> Personal life is kicking me in the pants. Work is a lot right now as we are busy as hell and then got a new “boss” who knows nothing-plus I turned down the position as I will be moving. The girl is making life decisions for college as well.
> Just makes it hard to be fun loving.
> But I still love most of you.
> -Meg


Meg! Its nice to see you here. Its ok i get on everyones nerves.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Meg! Its nice to see you here. Its ok i get on everyones nerves.


Hush you. You are stress relief not stress causing.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Hush you. You are stress relief not stress causing.


Stop! Dont make me tear up


----------



## Lokkje

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Amen. This is why I have been quiet of late. I don’t like ignoring ppl but several folks I have to scroll over and not read cuz they are getting on my damn nerves.
> I had major feels for EllieMay and Yvonne but don’t want caught up in the back and forth if I post. And I have been worried about a lot of you guys Maggie, Jason, Kris, etc.
> Personal life is kicking me in the pants. Work is a lot right now as we are busy as hell and then got a new “boss” who knows nothing-plus I turned down the position as I will be moving. The girl is making life decisions for college as well.
> Just makes it hard to be fun loving.
> But I still love most of you.
> -Meg


I love ya Meg. I’m just a cranky old lady I guess.


----------



## EllieMay

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Amen. This is why I have been quiet of late. I don’t like ignoring ppl but several folks I have to scroll over and not read cuz they are getting on my damn nerves.
> I had major feels for EllieMay and Yvonne but don’t want caught up in the back and forth if I post. And I have been worried about a lot of you guys Maggie, Jason, Kris, etc.
> Personal life is kicking me in the pants. Work is a lot right now as we are busy as hell and then got a new “boss” who knows nothing-plus I turned down the position as I will be moving. The girl is making life decisions for college as well.
> Just makes it hard to be fun loving.
> But I still love most of you.
> -Meg


Well I pray for you too... I get it


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> I love ya Meg. I’m just a cranky old lady I guess.


Sometimes it’s your right to be cranky and that’s just fine..and ... who gives a crap if it not ?


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Y


Lokkje said:


> I love ya Meg. I’m just a cranky old lady I guess.


you have every right to be.... things that some people here have been dealing with yourself included make my “bad” things seem mild. So I feel bad being a whiner. So I lurk.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

EllieMay said:


> Sometimes it’s your right to be cranky and that’s just fine..and ... who gives a crap if it not ?


I love ya Heather. Stay strong. If I was closer I would offer to feed animals or whatever I could do to take stuff off yr plate.


----------



## Lokkje

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Y
> 
> you have every right to be.... things that some people here have been dealing with yourself included make my “bad” things seem mild. So I feel bad being a whiner. So I lurk.


I respectfully beg to differ. I should not be cranky. For the most part I am blessed. You are not a whiner at all. And I think lurking is a underutilized and excellent strategy executed by highly intelligent people.


----------



## Lokkje

EllieMay said:


> Sometimes it’s your right to be cranky and that’s just fine..and ... who gives a crap if it not ?


How is your daughter doing?


----------



## Lokkje

Lokkje said:


> How is your daughter doing?


She’s a beautiful girl and will be a beautiful girl into the future. I know it’s extremely rough for you and it’s going to be a long haul. I am thrilled that she survived what sounds like a catastrophic event. No matter what she still here and that’s what really counts. She also has a loving supportive mom and that’s better than the best doctors extant.


----------



## EllieMay

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> I love ya Heather. Stay strong. If I was closer I would offer to feed animals or whatever I could do to take stuff off yr plate.


Same goes.. I hope life cuts you a break! Jess just woke up and told me that she loved me and that she was strong!! My girl is a fighter. We all are!


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> She’s a beautiful girl and will be a beautiful girl into the future. I know it’s extremely rough for you and it’s going to be a long haul. I am thrilled that she survived what sounds like a catastrophic event. No matter what she still here and that’s what really counts. She also has a loving supportive mom and that’s better than the best doctors extant.


You are right! I know that I could have gotten a totally different message when I opened the door at 3am this morning... so I am thankful.. she is going to have a very long and extensive road now.. and I am armoring up for her and the rest of my family.. I know a lot of people don’t want to read all the gory details so I’m trying not to go that route. We will conquer one hurdle at a time. Tonight, it’s to keep blood flowing and a strong pulse. We are doing it

mine of my good friend packed me mini wine bottles in my overnight back! I’m scared to drink them in the hospital!!! I smile every timeI look at the bag though
I also love reading your posts so apologize for nothing!


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> You are right! I know that I could have gotten a totally different message when I opened the door at 3am this morning... so I am thankful.. she is going to have a very long and extensive road now.. and I am armoring up for her and the rest of my family.. I know a lot of people don’t want to read all the gory details so I’m trying not to go that route. We will conquer one hurdle at a time. Tonight, it’s to keep blood flowing and a strong pulse. We are doing it
> 
> mine of my good friend packed me mini wine bottles in my overnight back! I’m scared to drink them in the hospital!!! I smile every timeI look at the bag though
> I also love reading your posts so apologize for nothing!


AT our hospital the nurses wouldn't say a word as long as you didn't get sloppy!! F'em you got something bigger on your plate than how you choose to releive stress!! BTW go buy a bottle of soda that matches the wine color and BOOM now you can walk around with it!


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im more like milk.. yeah curdled and sour


I can't believe I went into my photos on my own cell phone and found your photo. I don't know how it happened but I guess my new pet Moto decided he likes you ??


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> AT our hospital the nurses wouldn't say a word as long as you didn't get sloppy!! F'em you got something bigger on your plate than how you choose to releive stress!! BTW go buy a bottle of soda that matches the wine color and BOOM now you can walk around with it!


I'm in total agreement. ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Why? You make him sound like he's unusual and different. I have over 4000 pictures taken on my 2 computers. So last night I went thru my photos looking for his picture. I'll find one today, or I'll drive over to his house in the heat and the fire smoke and take a picture of him for you...


Ok my son sent me a picture of him and his friend in their kilts and finnery. They've all been camping out. I finally maybe figured out how on this schmarter then me phone.
View attachment 306116

[/QUOTE]

love , love, love it!!!!!
How cool is that!?
Thank you for making me feel like my family is nuts wanting to wear kilts all around the place. I feel like I fit in now. Wwhhheeeww!
?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Ok my son sent me a picture of him and his friend in their kilts and finnery. They've all been camping out. I finally maybe figured out how on this schmarter then me phone.
> View attachment 306116



love , love, love it!!!!!
How cool is that!?
Thank you for making me feel like my family is nuts wanting to wear kilts all around the place. I feel like I fit in now. Wwhhheeeww!
?
[/QUOTE]
I take it you have guys around that like wearing kilts instead of pants hehehe ? breath breath


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> love , love, love it!!!!!
> How cool is that!?
> Thank you for making me feel like my family is nuts wanting to wear kilts all around the place. I feel like I fit in now. Wwhhheeeww!
> ?


I take it you have guys around that like wearing kilts instead of pants hehehe ? breath breath
[/QUOTE]

only on special occasions..?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 306618


Beer. The cause of, and solution too, all of life's problems!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Beer. The cause of, and solution too, all of life's problems!


Whoa! Are u my soulmate??? Lmao


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Whoa! Are u my soulmate??? Lmao


Best quote has to be "that's not a knife that's a spoon!" gets me every time!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Its a spork


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

NUTS! Where are you all???


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> NUTS! Where are you all???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


>


How are you!!??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Oh the question marks go before the explanation points? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

No lol


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> How are you!!??


Nutty. But what else is new? Work.. work.. incapable boss.. work..work.. daughter deciding on college.. work.. daughter not deciding on college.. work.. 
How about you?
-Meg


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Nutty. But what else is new? Work.. work.. incapable boss.. work..work.. daughter deciding on college.. work.. daughter not deciding on college.. work..
> How about you?
> -Meg


Yeah i feel ur pain


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Just listening to music here relaxing


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Amen.. I am about to just agree to a college "on her behalf" and move that direction.

And no ciggies makes Meg even nastier to deal with.. And I can't fall back on my other "addictive" tendency. hehe
-Meg


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Amen.. I am about to just agree to a college "on her behalf" and move that direction.
> 
> And no ciggies makes Meg even nastier to deal with.. And I can't fall back on my other "addictive" tendency. hehe
> -Meg


Other tendency  .. me hahaha


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Other tendency  .. me hahaha


Well "parts" of you could prove quite useful.. yes.. LOL


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yes i do have a nice smile thanks


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Btw.. have u ever heard of caber tossing? ?


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Btw.. have u ever heard of caber tossing? ?


I saw that earlier.. LOL Glad I could be the one you tried it on.. 
-Meg


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ive heard of tossed salad but not caber


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I must be getting old


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I must be getting old


Holy cats.. I thought you were younger than me..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Holy cats.. I thought you were younger than me..


I am!!!!


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I am!!!!


Not according to your info.. hahahahahahaha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Damnit! My big mouth again


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kris get out here!


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Damnit! My big mouth again


I (for whatever reason) had it in my head that you were 38... 
No cradle robbing tendencies for me.. YAY!


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

YAY KRIS!  

You're in trouble now Jason.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> YAY KRIS!
> 
> You're in trouble now Jason.


Shes old! Shes prob lost haha


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Shes old! Shes prob lost haha


Doubtful. She's probably got more brains in her pinky than we both have in our heads.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Doubtful. She's probably got more brains in her pinky than we both have in our heads.


true story


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kris is awesome


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Shes old! Shes prob lost haha


You’re gonna lose something sweetie. Remember I’m an endocrinologist.


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Kris is awesome


WTF?


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I must be getting old


It’s not the years it’s the miles.


----------



## Lokkje

__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1404896339660953&id=727776603968442


----------



## Maggie3fan

OMG! Because of my back, I stand up at my computer, so damn if I didn't find myself dancin a bit. I love that, (and I love dive bars especially)...the redneck in me came out...


----------



## Lokkje

Mookie and me. She is still afraid of everyone else but she’s a lot of fun for me. I hope she starts getting better with others soon.


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> OMG! Because of my back, I stand up at my computer, so damn if I didn't find myself dancin a bit. I love that, (and I love dive bars especially)...the redneck in me came out...


Right there with ya!!! ( even though it’s been almost 10 hrs since I’ve been in one ?)


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> Mookie and me. She is still afraid of everyone else but she’s a lot of fun for me. I hope she starts getting better with others soon.


Ohhh I love that picture!! Y’all are both beautiful!!


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Lokkje said:


> Mookie and me. She is still afraid of everyone else but she’s a lot of fun for me. I hope she starts getting better with others soon.


She is a pretty baby..
And you're not too bad either doc.. 
-Meg


----------



## Lokkje

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> She is a pretty baby..
> And you're not too bad either doc..
> -Meg


You are very kind.


----------



## Lokkje

EllieMay said:


> Ohhh I love that picture!! Y’all are both beautiful!!


You’re sweet


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> You’re sweet


Not normally)) lol


----------



## Lokkje

My leopard tortoise does not normally hang out with the desert tortoises but he’s out to get some sun and I set him beside the others so that I could get a size comparison. Mr. snarky officially passed 500 g and I’m so pleased because it was looking a year ago as if he was a failure to thrive leopard.


----------



## Lokkje

Here he is with tiny Tim who still recovering from his latest scorpion bite and his two girlfriends 5 1/2 and zigzag.


----------



## Zoeclare

Lokkje said:


> Here he is with tiny Tim who still recovering from his latest scorpion bite and his two girlfriends 5 1/2 and zigzag.


So cute! I love their names.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> You’re sweet


Shes just being nice ?


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Shes just being nice ?


No, she’s being SWEET. I know it’s hard for you to tell the difference.


----------



## Lokkje

Rats! I was trying to find some sort of emoji worried have my tongue sticking out making the appropriate noise and I can’t find one.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> No, she’s being SWEET. I know it’s hard for you to tell the difference.


Im jk of course ( hairy hugs for you) you both are beautiful


----------



## Lokkje

Well at least the dog is beautiful. Watch out or I will sic Mr. snarky on Jack.


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> Here he is with tiny Tim who still recovering from his latest scorpion bite and his two girlfriends 5 1/2 and zigzag.


Omgosh... I love his shell... the leopard. So is tiny Tim recovering pretty well now?


----------



## Lokkje

__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> Rats! I was trying to find some sort of emoji worried have my tongue sticking out making the appropriate noise and I can’t find one.


I always want one making the snarky face and sticking out the tongue... it’s much more politically correct than flipping someone off ???


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


Awesome!!!


----------



## Lokkje

EllieMay said:


> Omgosh... I love his shell... the leopard. So is tiny Tim recovering pretty well now?


Thank you. Right now the leopards name is Mr. Snarky. I change it all the time. 
Tiny Tim is still partially paralyzed in the front right leg but he is mounting the girls and having a good time so I’m not gonna worry about it. As long as he’s happy and pain free I don’t care if he moves his arm properly.


----------



## EllieMay

I particularly like this one))


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> Thank you. Right now the leopards name is Mr. Snarky. I change it all the time.
> Tiny Tim is still partially paralyzed in the front right leg but he is mounting the girls and having a good time so I’m not gonna worry about it. As long as he’s happy and pain free I don’t care if he moves his arm properly.


He obviously doesn’t cate about THAT arm anyhow ???


----------



## Lokkje

Sooo. I wanted to get a beard he for a long time. My nephew is moving out and he was one of the people who objected to it as he’s afraid of lizards. I’d rather impulsively got myself a juvenile who is temporarily named toast. Hiro gave him a Japanese name but I can’t pronounce it. He’s my grand nephew. He claims that the bearded dragon is actually his.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Music time


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Where the NUTS at? .. yeah that should have been worded differently


----------



## Zoeclare

"THATS A LOTTA NUTS!"


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> "THATS A LOTTA NUTS!"


Thank you hahaha


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Where the NUTS at? .. yeah that should have been worded differently


Well let’s see, if you see me at my office I can locate them for you. Otherwise, all the nuts seem to hang out in the CDR nowadays.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Well hello Kris. It just got a lil nuttier in her


----------



## Blackdog1714

I will ask my wife if I can get my from the jar on the shelf!?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hows the scorpion battle going?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> I will ask my wife if I can get my from the jar on the shelf!?


Very smart.. usually they keep them in the purse


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hows the scorpion battle going?


As usual I am a loser


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Very smart.. usually they keep them in the purse


I usually keep the nuts crushed in my fist.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> I usually keep the nuts crushed in my fist.


U do work w hormones


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

That would raise them


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> That would raise them


It’ll raise the pitch of some voices.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> It’ll raise the pitch of some voices.


I do for a physical... is there a doc in the house? Haha


----------



## Blackdog1714

Lokkje said:


> As usual I am a loser


You need some meerkats don’t they eat scorpions ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> You need some meerkats don’t they eat scorpions ?


No.. put honey on ur nipples.. attract them in And wack them with a fly swatter


----------



## Blackdog1714

Found this nugget for y’all


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

He looks familiar


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Maggie3fan

Hello from California the land of nuts and squirrels


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Hello from California the land of nuts and squirrels


Mags! How are you! U at yvonnes?


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> No.. put honey on ur nipples.. attract them in And wack them with a fly swatter


You must be talking about the meerkats because scorpions don’t eat honey. Come on over and I’ll show you what they eat.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> You must be talking about the meerkats because scorpions don’t eat honey. Come on over and I’ll show you what they eat.


Pit the honey on first ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Put


----------



## Zoeclare

Aww! The nuts only come out when I've gone to bed ☹


----------



## Blackdog1714

Okay so I couldn't find any Meerkats for sale. So i looked for other animals that eat scorpions and found larger bats and tarantulas do! Just give Tom a call a boom scorpion problem solved---although bam boom pow tarantula problem may be created!


----------



## Lokkje

I love tarantulas. I had a pet tarantula for years. Unfortunately, I can’t have a bunch of tarantulas marching around in my house because the dogs will try to eat them.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Aww! The nuts only come out when I've gone to bed ☹


Yeah thats when they usually come out


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yeah thats when they usually come out


I like nuts in the evening with a couple of cold beers! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ill bring the nuts u bring the beers haha sounds like a party


----------



## Zoeclare

After a few beers ill get the guitar out! I can play Chicken in the corn by Brushy One String lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Damnit! 3:51 of my life ill never get back


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

U play guitar?


----------



## Zoeclare

As long as its only got one string!


----------



## Zoeclare

I also play air guitar


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> As long as its only got one string!


Thats like saying u can play a saxophone because u can blow a whistle haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I play a mean air guitar


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I play a mean air guitar


Omg we wrote that at the same time!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Omg we wrote that at the same time!


I told u! Its meant to be ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Were u also born a smarta** or did it take u years of practice?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Were u also born a smarta** or did it take u years of practice?


I gots a college dogree in it SmartA$$ery!


----------



## Zoeclare

Lol it must be the former, anything that takes years of practice is too much effort!


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

And this boys and girls is one of many reasons why youtube is the devil. Some people should have to have yr permission to post old videos on that site. *shifty eyes*
-Meg


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> I gots a college dogree in it SmartA$$ery!


Yeah who goes to school to be a doc anymore! Smartassery is where its at


----------



## Blackdog1714

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> And this boys and girls is one of many reasons why youtube is the devil. Some people should have to have yr permission to post old videos on that site. *shifty eyes*
> -Meg


My sad waste of time favorites are the real simple DIY- make a padlock from scrap material (real time 2 days) or how about a mini working dam made out of concrete!


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Blackdog1714 said:


> My sad waste of time favorites are the real simple DIY- make a padlock from scrap material (real time 2 days) or how about a mini working dam made out of concrete!


LOL..
I use that site way more than I care to admit. Nutnfancy and Hickok45 amongst a few others for my gun addictions.
Then I get my gaming, movie, food, and whatever else craziness watching MatPat.
And then guilty guilty guilty about watching DIY videos.. Of all sorts. House repairs. Pets. Guns. you name it..hehe.
-Meg


----------



## Blackdog1714

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> LOL..
> I use that site way more than I care to admit. Nutnfancy and Hickok45 amongst a few others for my gun addictions.
> Then I get my gaming, movie, food, and whatever else craziness watching MatPat.
> And then guilty guilty guilty about watching DIY videos.. Of all sorts. House repairs. Pets. Guns. you name it..hehe.
> -Meg


Nutnfancy is not bad, but I would love a setup like Hickcok45- sipping tea on the deck plinking steel at 500 yards OH MY!


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Blackdog1714 said:


> Nutnfancy is not bad, but I would love a setup like Hickcok45- sipping tea on the deck plinking steel at 500 yards OH MY!


Nutnfancy is getting to the point where discussing him while in "polite" company is probably not a good idea, as he's touching on a lot of political stuffs. But I enjoy his take on a lot of ideas and products.
Hickock45 - I want him to adopt me. LOL. That man has such an amazing aim. And once I am out of NM that's what I am after. My own range. 
-Meg


----------



## Zoeclare

Nut flavour curlys, anyone?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Omg is that a justin bieber mug? ?? You belong here haha


----------



## Zoeclare

? That's my favourite mug!


----------



## Lokkje

Zoeclare said:


> Nut flavour curlys, anyone?


Yum


----------



## Lokkje

I have a death wish coffee mug but it’s at the office.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> I have a death wish coffee mug but it’s at the office.


Its good to see everyone fits right in here lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I have a my lil pony mug


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jk jk! .. its care bears


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Jk jk! .. its care bears


Pics please!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Pics please!


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I have a my lil pony mug


I have a little bunny mug does that count?


----------



## Cathie G

Zoeclare said:


> Nut flavour curlys, anyone?


I would but they're probably flavored corn disguised as a nut.?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I have a little bunny mug does that count?


Ok here's my mug.


----------



## Lokkje

Cathie G said:


> Ok here's my mug.
> View attachment 307446


Too cute! I like the color of the mug


----------



## EllieMay

Sometimes you feel like a nut......


----------



## Blackdog1714

Sometimes you are one!


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Sometimes you are one!





Why yes I am (more often than not )


----------



## Zoeclare

I


----------



## Blackdog1714




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> I


 Thats mallorys tort liar!


----------



## Blackdog1714

I found Maggie's photo


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Stand down. Do not go stirring the pot on that thread.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Pastel Tortie said:


> Stand down. Do not go stirring the pot on that thread.


What thread? In Thread Club you talk about the Thread!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

What is this thread u speak of?


----------



## Zoeclare

Nitro just loves Taylor Swift.


----------



## Zoeclare

It really brings him out of his shell.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Whhat?? No justin bieber


----------



## Zoeclare

Seriously though, I got that mug a few years ago when I was a machine operator in a factory full of blokes, and it used to make me cringe how anyone would use any old mug, so I bought that one and funnily enough no one else used it!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Seriously though, I got that mug a few years ago when I was a machine operator in a factory full of blokes, and it used to make me cringe how anyone would use any old mug, so I bought that one and funnily enough no one else used it!


They prob used it to unclog the toilet haha


----------



## Zoeclare

Well at least it got a wash then ? the coffee did used to taste a bit nutty there.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Dark roast


----------



## Zoeclare

You could stand your spoon up in it!


----------



## Maggie3fan

I will be going home friday


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hey Mags!


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> I will be going home friday


I will alert the Sate Police that a white corvette with nitrous is smuggling illegal torts! that should help you!


----------



## Cathie G

And here I used to say ducks are nuts ??


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> I will be going home friday


You got any space left in your car???


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hey Mags!


Hey there, how are ya?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Hey there, how are ya?


Im good mags and hope u are too!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

and hello all my fellow nutonians!


----------



## EllieMay

Off work early today??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Off work early today??


Yessss ..loving it! Power outage today at wrk. So its time for a lil day drinking ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lets hope i behave and not end up like this


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Maggie3fan

Hey hi ya'all. Hello from the land of fruits and nuts...I will be headed home in the wee hours tonight. I'm only bringing home 2 extra animals, an Ornata, and a brightly colored 3-toed. I personally have had a pretty good time, playing with many big and small tortoises. I absolutely fell in love with a very small Gopherus agassizii, Omg! the prettiest little tortoise ever, but my sister is tight with her tortoises, no Texasn, no Manouria and Dudley wouldn't fit into my car. I forgot to bring my battery charger and so all the tortoises and plants I saw and wanted to share, my camera was dead the first day I was here. I got to spend time with my sister, but she's glad I'm leaving. LOL my plan was to irritate her so much she'd get better in a hurry. Well, she may not be better but she's kickin me out anyway. 
So Mark and NorCalGuy, go out to where 99 and the 5 meet, and I'll be that red streak going by about 2 am, you can see my new center caps...hahahahahahaha ha!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Hey hi ya'all. Hello from the land of fruits and nuts...I will be headed home in the wee hours tonight. I'm only bringing home 2 extra animals, an Ornata, and a brightly colored 3-toed. I personally have had a pretty good time, playing with many big and small tortoises. I absolutely fell in love with a very small Gopherus agassizii, Omg! the prettiest little tortoise ever, but my sister is tight with her tortoises, no Texasn, no Manouria and Dudley wouldn't fit into my car. I forgot to bring my battery charger and so all the tortoises and plants I saw and wanted to share, my camera was dead the first day I was here. I got to spend time with my sister, but she's glad I'm leaving. LOL my plan was to irritate her so much she'd get better in a hurry. Well, she may not be better but she's kickin me out anyway.
> So Mark and NorCalGuy, go out to where 99 and the 5 meet, and I'll be that red streak going by about 2 am, you can see my new center caps...hahahahahahaha ha!


Love u mags.. forever! Some ppl just dont get us


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Just for u sweetie


----------



## Maggie3fan

Jason...how did you know about me and Janis??? really!

























jason?















Jason???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Jason...how did you know about me and Janis??? really!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jason?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason???


I know everything! We like pb and jelly


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I know everything! We like pb and jelly


The me half of 'we' likes double cheeseburgers....wheeeeeeeee


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> The me half of 'we' likes double cheeseburgers....wheeeeeeeee


Wrong answer! Its a fat ribeye on the grill w some garlic butter


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I goota recruit some new nuts! U guys suck


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wrong answer! Its a fat ribeye on the grill w some garlic butter


No! It's a double cheeseburger, with extra cheese, extra mayo, and no tortoise food, add Mt Dew...to go


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> No! It's a double cheeseburger, with extra cheese, extra mayo, and no tortoise food, add Mt Dew...to go


Damnit! Im hungry af now


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> Hey hi ya'all. Hello from the land of fruits and nuts...I will be headed home in the wee hours tonight. I'm only bringing home 2 extra animals, an Ornata, and a brightly colored 3-toed. I personally have had a pretty good time, playing with many big and small tortoises. I absolutely fell in love with a very small Gopherus agassizii, Omg! the prettiest little tortoise ever, but my sister is tight with her tortoises, no Texasn, no Manouria and Dudley wouldn't fit into my car. I forgot to bring my battery charger and so all the tortoises and plants I saw and wanted to share, my camera was dead the first day I was here. I got to spend time with my sister, but she's glad I'm leaving. LOL my plan was to irritate her so much she'd get better in a hurry. Well, she may not be better but she's kickin me out anyway.
> So Mark and NorCalGuy, go out to where 99 and the 5 meet, and I'll be that red streak going by about 2 am, you can see my new center caps...hahahahahahaha ha!


Be safe Maggie


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I goota recruit some new nuts! U guys suck


That sounds like a personal problem ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> That sounds like a personal problem ?


That may have been worded wrong


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I may have to recruit some new suck


----------



## Maggie3fan

Hey chubbs...My sister has a really big and very naturally planted pen and contains about 30 3-toed box turtles. I like box turtles a lot. So I had picked out 2 really colorful male box turtles


Chubbs the tegu said:


> I may have to recruit some new suck


you still drinking in the daytime...hmmm???


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Jason...how did you know about me and Janis??? really!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jason?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason???


He scrolls...


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> Hey chubbs...My sister has a really big and very naturally planted pen and contains about 30 3-toed box turtles. I like box turtles a lot. So I had picked out 2 really colorful male box turtles oops! Maybe it's me drinkin...so i was picking out the box
> 
> you still drinking in the daytime...hmmm???


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wrong answer! Its a fat ribeye on the grill w some garlic butter


Yea I used leftover ribeye and tbone to make vege soup today. Beef!!!! and lots of garlic bread.


----------



## EllieMay

Awfully quiet for a Friday night.... ???


----------



## Lokkje

Watching the boring NBA finals.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

2,000 posts
Not too shabby


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> He scrolls...


Never!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 307955


Hello Jason.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Sung to MLK I had a dream speech...I am HOME! I am HOME! Thank God Almighty I am home at last!!!!!!!!!!!! Having nothing at all to do with my sister, but having everything to do with MFer's running in the hammer lane and holding up faster traffic. For those of you freakin citizens who run that lane...read your f'ing vehicle Code book...the hammer lane is for passing only!!!!!!!!! And I pass everybody and every thing. I am a very impatient and obnoxious driver. I don't think I would be that way in a VW or Prius. I was NOT that way in a big truck. And this is no excuse, but that Camaro is so quick and handles so good and it's so damn much fun doing it, I can't seem to stop. I really am afraid one day I'm going to be doing that crap, and I'm gonna run into someone like me, (wow) and we'll both be killed. Maybe I need counseling, no, no maybe


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Hello Jason.


Hello Kris! How is ur scorpion outbreak going?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Sung to MLK I had a dream speech...I am HOME! I am HOME! Thank God Almighty I am home at last!!!!!!!!!!!! Having nothing at all to do with my sister, but having everything to do with MFer's running in the hammer lane and holding up faster traffic. For those of you freakin citizens who run that lane...read your f'ing vehicle Code book...the hammer lane is for passing only!!!!!!!!! And I pass everybody and every thing. I am a very impatient and obnoxious driver. I don't think I would be that way in a VW or Prius. I was NOT that way in a big truck. And this is no excuse, but that Camaro is so quick and handles so good and it's so damn much fun doing it, I can't seem to stop. I really am afraid one day I'm going to be doing that crap, and I'm gonna run into someone like me, (wow) and we'll both be killed. Maybe I need counseling, no, no maybe
> View attachment 307956


Wouldnt expect anything less haha


----------



## Lokkje

maggie3fan said:


> Sung to MLK I had a dream speech...I am HOME! I am HOME! Thank God Almighty I am home at last!!!!!!!!!!!! Having nothing at all to do with my sister, but having everything to do with MFer's running in the hammer lane and holding up faster traffic. For those of you freakin citizens who run that lane...read your f'ing vehicle Code book...the hammer lane is for passing only!!!!!!!!! And I pass everybody and every thing. I am a very impatient and obnoxious driver. I don't think I would be that way in a VW or Prius. I was NOT that way in a big truck. And this is no excuse, but that Camaro is so quick and handles so good and it's so damn much fun doing it, I can't seem to stop. I really am afraid one day I'm going to be doing that crap, and I'm gonna run into someone like me, (wow) and we'll both be killed. Maybe I need counseling, no, no maybe
> View attachment 307956


There is nothing more obnoxious than a person in a Prius blocking the fast lane, blocking the passing lane, driving below the speed limit and being holier than thou. I speed in my pick up truck but I didn’t speed more in my whole life than when I was driving my brothers viper. There’s something about a car that hugs the road that just makes you want to go. I love going through winding canyons at 90 miles an hour in the pick up truck and I can get it onto two wheels sometimes and I figure my death will be losing control of the pick up truck in the canyon but I never do that when there’s a lot of traffic because I don’t want to take somebody out with me. More likely I’m gonna die of Covid from patients who take their masks off while they’re coughing and saying that it’s constricting to them while I’m examining them expecting me to protect them but not bothering to protect me. I’m old and fat and I need protection. At least I need protection from Covid.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> There is nothing more obnoxious than a person in a Prius blocking the fast lane, blocking the passing lane, driving below the speed limit and being holier than thou. I speed in my pick up truck but I didn’t speed more in my whole life than when I was driving my brothers viper. There’s something about a car that hugs the road that just makes you want to go. I love going through winding canyons at 90 miles an hour in the pick up truck and I can get it onto two wheels sometimes and I figure my death will be losing control of the pick up truck in the canyon but I never do that when there’s a lot of traffic because I don’t want to take somebody out with me. More likely I’m gonna die of Covid from patients who take their masks off while they’re coughing and saying that it’s constricting to them while I’m examining them expecting me to protect them but not bothering to protect me. I’m old and fat and I need protection. At least I need protection from Covid.


Wow!!! You ARE me! Except I don't look at nekkid people and I'm skinny. But change those 2 things, and you and I are ME! Or you and I are you!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> There is nothing more obnoxious than a person in a Prius blocking the fast lane, blocking the passing lane, driving below the speed limit and being holier than thou. I speed in my pick up truck but I didn’t speed more in my whole life than when I was driving my brothers viper. There’s something about a car that hugs the road that just makes you want to go. I love going through winding canyons at 90 miles an hour in the pick up truck and I can get it onto two wheels sometimes and I figure my death will be losing control of the pick up truck in the canyon but I never do that when there’s a lot of traffic because I don’t want to take somebody out with me. More likely I’m gonna die of Covid from patients who take their masks off while they’re coughing and saying that it’s constricting to them while I’m examining them expecting me to protect them but not bothering to protect me. I’m old and fat and I need protection. At least I need protection from Covid.


Stop squeezing their nuts and telling them to cough ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

POSTED....................SLOWER TRAFFIC DRIVE TO THE RIGHT. Everybody who has ever driven has seen that blanking sign. Why oh why do they not realize that's them...oh god,


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> POSTED....................SLOWER TRAFFIC DRIVE TO THE RIGHT. Everybody who has ever driven has seen that blanking sign. Why oh why do they not realize that's them...oh god,


I agree! Very annoying. Brings out my inner road rage


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> Sung to MLK I had a dream speech...I am HOME! I am HOME! Thank God Almighty I am home at last!!!!!!!!!!!! Having nothing at all to do with my sister, but having everything to do with MFer's running in the hammer lane and holding up faster traffic. For those of you freakin citizens who run that lane...read your f'ing vehicle Code book...the hammer lane is for passing only!!!!!!!!! And I pass everybody and every thing. I am a very impatient and obnoxious driver. I don't think I would be that way in a VW or Prius. I was NOT that way in a big truck. And this is no excuse, but that Camaro is so quick and handles so good and it's so damn much fun doing it, I can't seem to stop. I really am afraid one day I'm going to be doing that crap, and I'm gonna run into someone like me, (wow) and we'll both be killed. Maybe I need counseling, no, no maybe
> View attachment 307956


You are so mistaken about Prius drivers! Pretentious and think they are driving an MRAP!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> There is nothing more obnoxious than a person in a Prius blocking the fast lane, blocking the passing lane, driving below the speed limit and being holier than thou. I speed in my pick up truck but I didn’t speed more in my whole life than when I was driving my brothers viper. There’s something about a car that hugs the road that just makes you want to go. I love going through winding canyons at 90 miles an hour in the pick up truck and I can get it onto two wheels sometimes and I figure my death will be losing control of the pick up truck in the canyon but I never do that when there’s a lot of traffic because I don’t want to take somebody out with me. More likely I’m gonna die of Covid from patients who take their masks off while they’re coughing and saying that it’s constricting to them while I’m examining them expecting me to protect them but not bothering to protect me. I’m old and fat and I need protection. At least I need protection from Covid.



no chance to start a conversation with you.

Tell me where you are and I will come slap all of those patients you have !!!
Right across their mouths too!
Then I’ll say... it probably wouldn’t
have hurt as much .... if you were wearing a MASK!
STOP CHANCING MY FRIENDS LIFE!!!!!
SHE IS DEAR TO ME !! !!!!!!
AND then a couple of ????

Then I will call Maggie to come pick me up and get me the heck outta there FAAAST!!!
I ain’t gettin no Covid!
And I ain’t birthin’ no babies!!! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Do not mess w Kris while chefdenoel is around ✔


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> You are so mistaken about Prius drivers! Pretentious and think they are driving an MRAP!



(I had to look up MRAP....)
Hahhahhhahha!!!!! That’s really funny!!!!
(Now that I get it). 
You are right.
By me they call it “The fast lane” for a reason.
I once passed a guy in the fast lane...
(I was in the middle one)
AND HE WAS READING A BOOOOK!!!!
I almost ? some ?????!!!!
(Just sayin’)


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Do not mess w Kris while chefdenoel is around ✔



aawww.... I would do the same for you Jason.!!
After you made me laugh so hard in that posting where everyone was having an argument. And you had John eating out of a popcorn box. I’m still trying to fix my stitches. ????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

So let me get this right.. u sh*t grapes, cheese, bacon, potato and fortune cookie??? Thats a hell of a lunch


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

So had u in stitches .. no pun


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> aawww.... I would do the same for you Jason.!!
> After you made me laugh so hard in that posting where everyone was having an argument. And you had John eating out of a popcorn box. I’m still trying to fix my stitches. ????


Smack me all u want.. just dont sh*t on me with that lunch combination


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wouldnt expect anything less haha


Omg, almost every time I ran errands or coming and going some low rider would have an orgasm over my car. All their cars are new style Chrysler and Chargers type. Well, I will admit I liked talking about cars...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Omg, almost every time I ran errands or coming and going some low rider would have an orgasm over my car. All their cars are new style Chrysler and Chargers type. Well, I will admit I liked talking about cars...


No racing? Lol


----------



## Maggie3fan

And I ain’t birthin’ no babies!!! ?
[/QUOTE]
At least I'd get you outa there in a cool car and not a burning buggy


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> No racing? Lol


Well, did you mean no NASCAR racing right now? Or did you mean that Beauty and I did no street racing?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> (I had to look up MRAP....)
> Hahhahhhahha!!!!! That’s really funny!!!!
> (Now that I get it).
> You are right.
> By me they call it “The fast lane” for a reason.
> I once passed a guy in the fast lane...
> (I was in the middle one)
> AND HE WAS READING A BOOOOK!!!!
> I almost ? some ?????!!!!
> (Just sayin’)


I will politely correct you madame, if you don't mind. It is not the fast lane, it is the PASSING lane, the hammer lane or the sh*t and git lane...lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

U and the beauty


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> So let me get this right.. u sh*t grapes, cheese, bacon, potato and fortune cookie??? Thats a hell of a lunch


That wasn’t a potato it was a peanut!
And yes to answer your question.
I can eat that stuff now that I have no gallbladder!!!
Wwwweeeeeeeee!!!!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> So had u in stitches .. no pun



yep! I could NOT stop laughing Because the conversation was getting so heated and you threw that in and out of nowhere!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Smack me all u want.. just dont sh*t on me with that lunch combination



consider it DONE.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> I will politely correct you madame, if you don't mind. It is not the fast lane, it is the PASSING lane, the hammer lane or the sh*t and git lane...lol



I don’t doubt you my lady but here in NJ
IT HAS and will always be called the
“fast lane “. Don’t ask me why but if you ask anybody here that’s what they’ll tell ya. 
?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U and the beauty





Chefdenoel10 said:


> I don’t doubt you my lady but here in NJ
> IT HAS and will always be called the
> “fast lane “. Don’t ask me why but if you ask anybody here that’s what they’ll tell ya.
> ?


OH no! I have been in New Jersey. I used to live at #1 Rittenhouse Square in Philly, doing property inspections. So I have been in New Jersey, and y'all might *CALL* it 'the fast lane', but there's so many people there...that lane ain't fast lol


----------



## Blackdog1714

Tell me about in Cali you can 6 even 8 lanes of almost stopped traffic each way!


----------



## Lokkje

Well good news. Come to Phoenix. You can barrel along at 90 miles an hour going from Phoenix to Tucson. Highway patrol will pass you. When you know that they’re being perverse they plant themselves behind you for miles and miles and miles just to be funny. Traffic does get pretty sticky sometimes but our rush-hour is the equivalent of gliding on the freeway in California at two in the morning.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U and the beauty


Suffice it to say, no bs, I did have 2 races, won 1 lost 1. The race I won was seriously the best street race that I have ever had in 30 years of driving that car. I was still high from it when I got to Y's house, so I told her about the race. I barely won it. More fun than any race I have ever had in that car. On a 2 lane, 55 mph hiway merge to 1 lane race. Oh my! So dangerous, so fun, please don't drive like I did. But I raced a new Camaro, and a small Honda (or some kind of small wild bee sounding foreign low rider) we all went for it. The new Camaro broke traction, but the small car and I didn't. Beauty was floored. I remember, screaming, and bouncing up and down in the seat, and that f****ng small car staying even with my door (really?), the last time I looked at the speedometer it was pegged, and I started creeping ahead of him. The 1 light up ahead turns red and I am screaming "go go go"...? PLEASE, do not drive like I did then. But we both ran the red, and he merged behind me, and we both pulled to the shoulder up the road, and jumped out and hollered at each other. He was just as excited as I was. That was the most fun I think. Guy in his 20's, he was hollering and grabbed my hands and we jumped up and down together like kids. Really! hahah!
Generally, I exaggerate somewhat to make my stories more entertaining, but friends, this experience needed no exaggeration. Literally, the best street race and finish that I have ever had. And I think what made it more fun, the guy I beat was just as excited as I was. He didn't care he lost, he was hollering "What a f**king good race". Oh my, the best race experience bar none. 
Oh and the race I lost, (barely), was to about a 1985 (or so) fire engine red, beautifully restored Trans Am. Wow. It looked brand new. He didn't stop so all I know was a Mexican American kid in a hot beautiful car beat me. Oh well


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> Tell me about in Cali you can 6 even 8 lanes of almost stopped traffic each way!


And so much of I 5 is 70 MPH, but nobody but me wants to go that fast. 

I was an over the road truck driver for a buncha years, and 2 of the companies I drove for were headquartered in Phoenix. C R England and Swift. OMG! Hot, hot hot and too much traffic. If I had to spend the night there, in a 72 cubic foot metal box and it's 110 or hotter. You couldn't pay me enuf to live there. Altho, I do like Mesa, hot or not...


----------



## Zoeclare

Hi nuts!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Zoeclare

How is everyone? Not been here for a while im missing my nutty banter!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> How is everyone? Not been here for a while im missing my nutty banter!


Not bad. Its been quiet lately. Hows mrs bieber?


----------



## Zoeclare

Feeling tired lol! I lost my job a while back so I've been working evenings and weekends in a pub it's exhausting ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ohh.. u mean stripping? ??


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ohh.. u mean stripping? ??


Trust me, no one wants to see that! The birthday suit needs an iron?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

U almost made me spit my drink


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Its ok! Everyone is drunk at those places anyway (beer goggles) haha


----------



## Zoeclare

That's OK I know how to pull a pint now! I can fix you another one


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its ok! Everyone is drunk at those places anyway (beer goggles) haha


Believe me.. sometimes i get drunk before i look in the mirror just so i look good


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Believe me.. sometimes i get drunk before i look in the mirror just so i look good


I'm sure that's not true! I rub a bar of soap over my mirror it's like an Instagram filter!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> OH no! I have been in New Jersey. I used to live at #1 Rittenhouse Square in Philly, doing property inspections. So I have been in New Jersey, and y'all might *CALL* it 'the fast lane', but there's so many people there...that lane ain't fast lol



REALLY???
You don’t think it’s fast Maggie???
Holy cow!
If you’re not doin’ 72-80 people are cursing you to get out of the fast lane here!?!
I usually do 72-75 and I move immediately when some .... one comes up into my butt.
And I yell out my window,

“ how is 72 not fast enough for you!?”

because the speed limit is only 55...
if a cop is going to pick one of us off it ain’t gonna be me!! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> REALLY???
> You don’t think it’s fast Maggie???
> Holy cow!
> If you’re not doin’ 72-80 people are cursing you to get out of the fast lane here!?!
> I usually do 72-75 and I move immediately when some .... one comes up into my butt.
> And I yell out my window,
> 
> “ how is 72 not fast enough for you!?”
> 
> because the speed limit is only 55...
> if a cop is going to pick one of us off it ain’t gonna be me!! ?


80 min in fast (passing lane) lol


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Suffice it to say, no bs, I did have 2 races, won 1 lost 1. The race I won was seriously the best street race that I have ever had in 30 years of driving that car. I was still high from it when I got to Y's house, so I told her about the race. I barely won it. More fun than any race I have ever had in that car. On a 2 lane, 55 mph hiway merge to 1 lane race. Oh my! So dangerous, so fun, please don't drive like I did. But I raced a new Camaro, and a small Honda (or some kind of small wild bee sounding foreign low rider) we all went for it. The new Camaro broke traction, but the small car and I didn't. Beauty was floored. I remember, screaming, and bouncing up and down in the seat, and that f****ng small car staying even with my door (really?), the last time I looked at the speedometer it was pegged, and I started creeping ahead of him. The 1 light up ahead turns red and I am screaming "go go go"...? PLEASE, do not drive like I did then. But we both ran the red, and he merged behind me, and we both pulled to the shoulder up the road, and jumped out and hollered at each other. He was just as excited as I was. That was the most fun I think. Guy in his 20's, he was hollering and grabbed my hands and we jumped up and down together like kids. Really! hahah!
> Generally, I exaggerate somewhat to make my stories more entertaining, but friends, this experience needed no exaggeration. Literally, the best street race and finish that I have ever had. And I think what made it more fun, the guy I beat was just as excited as I was. He didn't care he lost, he was hollering "What a f**king good race". Oh my, the best race experience bar none.
> Oh and the race I lost, (barely), was to about a 1985 (or so) fire engine red, beautifully restored Trans Am. Wow. It looked brand new. He didn't stop so all I know was a Mexican American kid in a hot beautiful car beat me. Oh well



Hey , ya win some ,ya loose some.
But from my childhood experience....
I WOULD HAVE LOVED BEEING THERE !!
That must have looked soooo cool!
I am super glad nothing bad happened..
But as far as I’m concerned .. You just lived out most of our childhood dream.
Ok...ok.... now my new older self says..
“You don’t do that again!!!”
“Ill tell Yvonne on you!”
“You punk head!”
“You go take a time out RIGHT NOW! And face the wall!!” ?
Good goin’ girl! ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Warning it’s a picture of my birthday suit!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chefdenoel10

Zoeclare said:


> Feeling tired lol! I lost my job a while back so I've been working evenings and weekends in a pub it's exhausting ??



sorry to hear that....
But on the other hand...you must meet some interesting people at the pub??
Anyone...I would date? ??
(Just sayin’)


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Zoeclare said:


> I'm sure that's not true! I rub a bar of soap over my mirror it's like an Instagram filter!



sorry to interrupt....but I’m stealing that line!
(About the soap)...?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> sorry to interrupt....but I’m stealing that line!
> (About the soap)...?


Just dont drop the soap


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> 80 min in fast (passing lane) lol



mid that considered slow???
Holy cr*p I’m like holding my teeth the whole time!!!!.?.?.?. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> mid that considered slow???
> Holy cr*p I’m like holding my teeth the whole time!!!!.?.?.?. ?


Put em back in ur cup on ur night stand Haha


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> Warning it’s a picture of my birthday suit!
> View attachment 308065



Are we talkin’ “The suit”??....
Or is that YOU in the suit?
Cuz Your wife is gonna have a BUNCH of ladies on her lawn by tomorrow!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just dont drop the soap



mid I don’t how else am I gonna flirt?
?????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Are we talkin’ “The suit”??....
> Or is that YOU in the suit?
> Cuz Your wife is gonna have a BUNCH of ladies on her lawn by tomorrow!! ?


His bday suit brings all the girls to the lawn


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> mid I don’t how else am I gonna flirt?
> ?????



supposed to say,
If I don’t .. how else am I gonna flirt?
Dam spell check.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> mid I don’t how else am I gonna flirt?
> ?????


Ok drop it a lot! Make sure u run it under water first


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> His bday suit brings all the girls to the lawn



SSS....oooooo..... soo ....
What brings all the girls to YOUR lawn?
?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Put em back in ur cup on ur night stand Haha



almost...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> SSS....oooooo..... soo ....
> What brings all the girls to YOUR lawn?
> ?


I put fake diamonds and cupcakes out there


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Then i shoot em with blow darts


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Then i shoot em with blow darts



sounds like a first date with Tidgys dad???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I put fake diamonds and cupcakes out there



wanna laugh?....
While I was reading this my ears only peeled up when I read “cup cakes” .!!!!
? must be why I’m fat! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> sounds like a first date with Tidgys dad???


Yes our first date ? he asked me to sit behind him and braid his hair


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> wanna laugh?....
> While I was reading this my ears only peeled up when I read “cup cakes” .!!!!
> ? must be why I’m fat! ?


Lets say pleasantly plump haha its nicer


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

This is a pg13 show so ill stop there haha


----------



## Zoeclare

Chefdenoel10 said:


> sorry to hear that....
> But on the other hand...you must meet some interesting people at the pub??
> Anyone...I would date? ??
> (Just sayin’)


It's table service for now due to covid so I'm behind a screen with a mask on lol, the servers go out to the tables and take the orders wearing visors so I've not actually spoken to single customer yet!


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just dont drop the soap


Cheeky!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Cheeky!


That must be a UK thing (cheeky) im thinking it means smartass


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I like cheeky girls.. prob diff meaning haha


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> That must be a UK thing (cheeky) im thinking it means smartass


Hmm, not really thought about it before but not so much smartass, more a bit naughty but in a cute way


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I like cheeky girls.. prob diff meaning haha


I'm laughing but I don't get it! ? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Hmm, not really thought about it before but not so much smartass, more a bit naughty but in a cute way


Ill take that as a compliment


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> I'm laughing but I don't get it! ? ?


Let me explain in my own way ?... if u roll a marble down ur back would it go straight to ur heels? If so ur not cheeky ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I call it the marble test


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Let me explain in my own way ?... if u roll a marble down ur back would it go straight to ur heels? If so ur not cheeky ?


Gotcha! Junk in the trunk right?


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I call it the marble test


What happens if you lose the marble?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Gotcha! Junk in the trunk right?


Nice backyard.. how ever u wanna say it haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> What happens if you lose the marble?


That means ur a very bad girl lmao


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And ive lost my marbles as u can see


----------



## Zoeclare

I think I've had too much prosecco! It loses the fizz if you don't drink the whole bottle


----------



## Blackdog1714

Zoeclare said:


> I'm sure that's not true! I rub a bar of soap over my mirror it's like an Instagram filter!


Haha my neighbor makes soap and I use it for everything head to toe and shaving! Belllevububbles


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> sorry to hear that....
> But on the other hand...you must meet some interesting people at the pub??
> Anyone...I would date? ??
> (Just sayin’)


She's asking for someone else


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Nice backyard.. how ever u wanna say it haha


Really people???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Actually..when chefdenoel dropped the soap... she lost the marble haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Really people???


I know Mags! These ppl are bad influences on us


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes our first date ? he asked me to sit behind him and braid his hair



mid that ALL he wanted? ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I know Mags! These ppl are bad influences on us


Hey you pervert...I'm thinkin I am the only person who did not see your picture...I thought we were friends. But seriously so far you have turned out to be a typical male. Talking trash to Lokkje? You thought I wouldn't see? And you called her Kris? Oh the pain


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> mid that ALL he wanted? ?


PG13!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Hey you pervert...I'm thinkin I am the only person who did not see your picture...I thought we were friends. But seriously so far you have turned out to be a typical male. Talking trash to Lokkje? You thought I wouldn't see? And you called her Kris? Oh the pain


U seen my pic .. its in the what u look like thread


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I call it the marble test



what if the marble never lands? ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U seen my pic .. its in the what u look like thread


You think I have gone to an obscure thread to see photos of ppl I don't care about? In my cold narcissist heart?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> what if the marble never lands? ?


U past the test haha


----------



## Zoeclare

Chefdenoel10 said:


> what if the marble never lands? ?


Great minds think alike ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> what if the marble never lands? ?


What if this old lady catches the marble in her cheeks and tosses it back to you??? Hmmm?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Really people???



so glad you came back Maggie.!!!


----------



## Zoeclare

maggie3fan said:


> What if this old lady catches the marble in her cheeks and tosses it back to you??? Hmmm?


This is brilliant! ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Actually..when chefdenoel dropped the soap... she lost the marble haha



I’ll just get it later..?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Hey you pervert...I'm thinkin I am the only person who did not see your picture...I thought we were friends. But seriously so far you have turned out to be a typical male. Talking trash to Lokkje? You thought I wouldn't see? And you called her Kris? Oh the pain



GET HIM MAGGIE!!!
GET HIM!!!! 
I will find his pic for you and send it. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> You think I have gone to an obscure thread to see photos of ppl I don't care about? In my cold narcissist heart?


Just for u Mags


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U seen my pic .. its in the what u look like thread



That’s the “America’s Most Wanted” thread.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I’ll just get it later..?


Hope so.. that could be a choking hazard ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> What if this old lady catches the marble in her cheeks and tosses it back to you??? Hmmm?



ahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahhhhaaaaaa!!!!
?????????????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Zoeclare said:


> Great minds think alike ?



yes it looks that way! 
I am sorry I didn’t get to your post yet before I posted that. ?


----------



## Zoeclare

I need to go to sleep ???ill have to catch up in the morning with coffee in my special mug!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> What if this old lady catches the marble in her cheeks and tosses it back to you??? Hmmm?


Thats marriage material


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> I need to go to sleep ???ill have to catch up in the morning with coffee in my special mug!


Dark roast


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dark roast


Extra nutty!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just for u Mags
> View attachment 308072



Hey?..... didn’t I see that very picture in the post office once???
Don’t fall for it Maggie!
Make SURE that’s HIM!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Extra nutty!


Thats Corny hahaha


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hope so.. that could be a choking hazard ?



My response was NOT PG13 so I will just end that with a ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Zoeclare said:


> I need to go to sleep ???ill have to catch up in the morning with coffee in my special mug!



what makes it a special mug?
It already has whisky in it?
Good night friend 
Great talking with you!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> My response was NOT PG13 so I will just end that with a ?


Yes! Dont get me in trouble


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> what makes it a special mug?
> It already has whisky in it?
> Good night friend
> Great talking with you!


Justin bieber


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes! Dont get me in trouble



Too late . From what everyone says to me,
You’re ALREADY trouble. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes! Dont get me in trouble


Choking on southern marbles are passing the PG13 mark


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Justin bieber



Justin Bieber is ON the mug????
Wt*?.....
Boy I’m old... ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Choking on southern marbles are passing the PG13 mark



YOU SAID IT!!!
NOT ME! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Justin Bieber is ON the mug????
> Wt*?.....
> Boy I’m old... ?☹


We know that already


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> YOU SAID IT!!!
> NOT ME! ?


Put ur teeth back on the night stand.. im on my way ????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Put ur teeth back on the night stand.. im on my way ????


To help u clean them u sicko!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Hey?..... didn’t I see that very picture in the post office once???
> Don’t fall for it Maggie!
> Make SURE that’s HIM!


How in the hell am I gonna know really. But...but, I'm kinda speechless 30 laps to go


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Ugh. You all are in here having fun and I am putting three bottles of dye in my hair. Guess it’s gotten too long? Here’s hoping it’s “work appropriate”... lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Ugh. You all are in here having fun and I am putting three bottles of dye in my hair. Guess it’s gotten too long? Here’s hoping it’s “work appropriate”... lol


Proof!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Hey?..... didn’t I see that very picture in the post office once???
> Don’t fall for it Maggie!
> Make SURE that’s HIM!


Did u see this one too? Lol


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Proof!


Number one the dyed hair is in a mess on my head. And just looks black right now. 
Number two it’s supposed to be black/purple when it done. So we shall see. 
Number three. I am currently topless so I don’t ruin a shirt. 
So.. no no and no. 
-Meg


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Did u see this one too? Lol
> View attachment 308077


The freakin Nazi moderator is going to delete you Jason!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yes number 1 is legit lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> The freakin Nazi moderator is going to delete you Jason!


Sorryyyyy


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> The freakin Nazi moderator is going to delete you Jason!


??


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> ??


No...she does not think you are cute. So all that kissin up won't work on her.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> No...she does not think you are cute. So all that kissin up won't work on her.


But she thinks ur cute! So u can help me


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

On the bright side Heres some music for ya


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And one for me


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Suffice it to say, no bs, I did have 2 races, won 1 lost 1. The race I won was seriously the best street race that I have ever had in 30 years of driving that car. I was still high from it when I got to Y's house, so I told her about the race. I barely won it. More fun than any race I have ever had in that car. On a 2 lane, 55 mph hiway merge to 1 lane race. Oh my! So dangerous, so fun, please don't drive like I did. But I raced a new Camaro, and a small Honda (or some kind of small wild bee sounding foreign low rider) we all went for it. The new Camaro broke traction, but the small car and I didn't. Beauty was floored. I remember, screaming, and bouncing up and down in the seat, and that f****ng small car staying even with my door (really?), the last time I looked at the speedometer it was pegged, and I started creeping ahead of him. The 1 light up ahead turns red and I am screaming "go go go"...? PLEASE, do not drive like I did then. But we both ran the red, and he merged behind me, and we both pulled to the shoulder up the road, and jumped out and hollered at each other. He was just as excited as I was. That was the most fun I think. Guy in his 20's, he was hollering and grabbed my hands and we jumped up and down together like kids. Really! hahah!
> Generally, I exaggerate somewhat to make my stories more entertaining, but friends, this experience needed no exaggeration. Literally, the best street race and finish that I have ever had. And I think what made it more fun, the guy I beat was just as excited as I was. He didn't care he lost, he was hollering "What a f**king good race". Oh my, the best race experience bar none.
> Oh and the race I lost, (barely), was to about a 1985 (or so) fire engine red, beautifully restored Trans Am. Wow. It looked brand new. He didn't stop so all I know was a Mexican American kid in a hot beautiful car beat me. Oh well


??I hate being an enabler but sometimes ? it's kinda worth it.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Warning it’s a picture of my birthday suit!
> View attachment 308065


That looks like a perfect little mommy dearest suit ...


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Let me explain in my own way ?... if u roll a marble down ur back would it go straight to ur heels? If so ur not cheeky ?


Probably...?


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I put fake diamonds and cupcakes out there


You lost me there Chubbs. It ain’t worth fake diamonds and crappy cupcakes.


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Then i shoot em with blow darts


BLOW darts???? Hmmmm


----------



## Lokkje

Zoeclare said:


> What happens if you lose the marble?


Are you seriously asking Jason that? He lost his marbles along time ago.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> You lost me there Chubbs. It ain’t worth fake diamonds and crappy cupcakes.


Says the one who burns water haha


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> The freakin Nazi moderator is going to delete you Jason!


Too late. I have the evidence. I somewhat figured out my new phone ?


----------



## Lokkje

Which reminds me… Here is my mug.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Which reminds me… Here is my mug.


Perfect for a coyote wrestler


----------



## Lokkje

And Jason I will have you know that I have become an expert baker. I can now make anything. I can make French pastries. I certainly won’t burn boiled water anymore. You may genuflect at any time. Oh lucky, here’s some boiling water that I’m making right now at the office as I write tons and tons of charts that I am behind in.


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Which reminds me… Here is my mug.


?


----------



## Lokkje

Feel free to dip your toe in it. Or other things.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Feel free to dip your toe in it. Or other things.


Tea bag? ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Lokkje said:


> Which reminds me… Here is my mug.


OMG no your heart will explode! I work with 20 somethings that work nights and play during the day and hence “Death Wish”


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> And Jason I will have you know that I have become an expert baker. I can now make anything. I can make French pastries. I certainly won’t burn boiled water anymore. You may genuflect at any time. Oh lucky, here’s some boiling water that I’m making right now at the office as I write tons and tons of charts that I am behind in.


I was trying to say... I haven't ordered the cook book you recommended yet. I probably should ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

OMG saw this guy on Family Feud www.cooch-adjusters.coom. BTW he investigates insurance cases you degenerates!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> But she thinks ur cute! So u can help me


That is so wrong. I irritate the hell outa her. To her the last thing I am is cute lol


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Ugh. You all are in here having fun and I am putting three bottles of dye in my hair. Guess it’s gotten too long? Here’s hoping it’s “work appropriate”... lol





Chubbs the tegu said:


> Did u see this one too? Lol
> View attachment 308077



PG-13 my friend
PG-13!!!
Or Yvonne will come after your a**.
Hahahahaha ha ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Did u see this one too? Lol
> View attachment 308077



YES!!!
YES I DID!!!
LAST WEEK IN FACT! 
oh no ! It WAS him!!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Number one the dyed hair is in a mess on my head. And just looks black right now.
> Number two it’s supposed to be black/purple when it done. So we shall see.
> Number three. I am currently topless so I don’t ruin a shirt.
> So.. no no and no.
> -Meg



you should never say you are shirtless with
HIM on the thread...?‍


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Did u see this one too? Lol
> View attachment 308077



and one last thing honey...
Stop sending me pictures!
People might talk! ?‍?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> The freakin Nazi moderator is going to delete you Jason!



I just said the same thing!!!!
Well..... I didn’t say Nazi....
My grandmother would come back alive and kill me!!!
Haha great minds think alike??...


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> Which reminds me… Here is my mug.



Do you know what would look good in that mug? Liquor ?!! Lol. Have one for me too!!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> Which reminds me… Here is my mug.



which reminds me.....
Your mug might have a skeleton head on it..
But mine has a bullet hole! ??
(Happened when the last person tried to drink my darn coffee!) lol 
Just kidding...


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> This is a pg13 show so ill stop there haha


Snort


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Snort


Ok we're on!??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy monday!


----------



## Zoeclare

Mines nearly over! Had a day off today and the weather was pants, really cold and rainy, so I decided to stay in bed and eat a burrito!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Sounds like a good day. What kind of burrito ?


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sounds like a good day. What kind of burrito ?


You aren't going to like the answer to this!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Oh boy


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Dont tell me fish ?


----------



## Zoeclare

It was...........a vegan one! Fake slaw, fake cheese, the works!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dont tell me fish ?



did she leave you hanging like me?
What’s the answer then???
I’m waiting!?!?!?


----------



## Zoeclare

Who eats a fish burrito lol!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Sounds like That burrito was pants hahaha


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Zoeclare said:


> Who eats a fish burrito lol!



Brown bears??
OK now I’ll shut up I’m sorry to interrupt.! 
?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> did she leave you hanging like me?
> What’s the answer then???
> I’m waiting!?!?!?


She had a fake burrito


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Beef and bean is the way to go! Geez ppl


----------



## Zoeclare

with loads of cheese! I miss real cheese!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> with loads of cheese! I miss real cheese!


Wth is fake cheese! Is it like powdered milk? Lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Zoeclare

I don't know if its different in the US but here its basically yellow coconut oil (chedder) or white coconut oil (feta)! Its so depressing on a pizza because it doesn't string it conceals ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> I don't know if its different in the US but here its basically yellow coconut oil (chedder) or white coconut oil (feta)! Its so depressing on a pizza because it doesn't string it conceals ?


Omg! U need a hug. And a therapist haha


----------



## Zoeclare

Chefdenoel10 said:


> did she leave you hanging like me?
> What’s the answer then???
> I’m waiting!?!?!?


I'm so sorry I didn't reply! I have to turn my tablet off for sleepy time otherwise I'd be on it all night!


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Omg! U need a hug. And a therapist haha


I meant congeal there not conceal! That would be weird!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> I meant congeal there not conceal! That would be weird!


Ik what u meant. Nothing wrong w being weird! I roll marbles to choose dates lmao


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And u need a license to conceal cheese


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dont tell me fish ?


I LOVE fish burritos! Yummmmmyy


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And u need a license to conceal cheese


I have a fake one ?


----------



## Zoeclare

I fell asleep!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

@Zoeclare yes pants are trousers ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> @Zoeclare yes pants are trousers ?


Not in the UK.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Not in the UK.


Underwear in UK or means negative right?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

So if u said “ im wearing no pants” thats negative? ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Underwear in UK or means negative right?


Yes, in the UK, pants is short for underpants.


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Underwear in UK or means negative right?


Also, what a dog does to cool down ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Also, what a dog does to cool down ?


Y the hell did i laugh at that?? Lol


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> So if u said “ im wearing no pants” thats negative? ?


Depends on the situation!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Depends on the situation!


What if a dog pants in ur pants is that pants?


----------



## Zoeclare

I'm supposed to be going to sleep but popped back for one last look! Thats a lovely image to drift off with ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> I'm supposed to be going to sleep but popped back for one last look! Thats a lovely image to drift off with ??


sweet dreams


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Y the hell did i laugh at that?? Lol


Probably for the same reason I did.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> What if a dog pants in ur pants is that pants?


I would put a muzzle on that dang critter if I was you.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I would put a muzzle on that dang critter if I was you.?


Totally agree


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Probably for the same reason I did.


I accidentally touched reply. Dang phone ?


----------



## Zoeclare

Well I seriously misjudged the size of this led strip I ordered! (it's the tiny white thing in the middle)


----------



## Blackdog1714

Zoeclare said:


> Well I seriously misjudged the size of this led strip I ordered! (it's the tiny white thing in the middle)


Ooh that got you with the cm not inches trick! I got a roll of 3M doubled sided tape and misread thinking it was cm no it was mm ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Ooh that got you with the cm not inches trick! I got a roll of 3M doubled sided tape and misread thinking it was cm no it was mm ?


Blackdog.. dont lie! U use that cm trick ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Well I seriously misjudged the size of this led strip I ordered! (it's the tiny white thing in the middle)


U could use that on my setup it'll fit perfect


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Blackdog.. dont lie! U use that cm trick ?


You mean exaggerating the size of the fish that got away right?


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U could use that on my setup it'll fit perfect


Yes! Then you won't need uvb or night heat, its perfect ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> You mean exaggerating the size of the fish that got away right?


Exactly!


----------



## Zoeclare

I just realised this is the first time I've ever posted a picture of my bodge-job enclosure!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> I just realised this is the first time I've ever posted a picture of my bodge-job enclosure!


Im gonna do something that is against everything i stand for and give u a compliment.. thats a nice job lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

For a stripper ?


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im gonna do something that is against everything i stand for and give u a compliment.. thats a nice job lol


Thank you! It's just two vivs with a hole cut in them lol! I don't recommend it I had such a panic attack cutting up perfectly good vivs! Here is a better perspective of the hole lol


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> For a stripper ?


That's only my night job


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Looks good. I love ur red-foots marbling


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Whats the time over there in the UK?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Whats the time over there in the UK?


Usually five hours ahead of us in the Eastern Time Zone.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Usually five hours ahead of us in the Eastern Time Zone.


Oooh yeah.. u lived there also right?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oooh yeah.. u lived there also right?


Yes, I did. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Yes, I did. ?


I should have known haha


----------



## Pastel Tortie

One of the time changes (to or from daylight saving time) is a week off between the US and the UK, so there's a weird week where it's either four or six hours difference between here and there. I don't remember which.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Did u grow up there?


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Whats the time over there in the UK?


Beer o clock! Lol its 21:10


----------



## Zoeclare

Pastel Tortie said:


> One of the time changes (to or from daylight saving time) is a week off between the US and the UK, so there's a weird week where it's either four or six hours difference between here and there. I don't remember which.


The clocks change on Halloween for us this year! It's like hocus pocus?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

so u turn into a pumpkin earlier lol


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Did u grow up there?


I only lived there for about three years as an adult. My spouse at the time had an opportunity to work on a project in the UK, so I went with him.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> I only lived there for about three years as an adult. My spouse at the time had an opportunity to work on a project in the UK, so I went with him.


Did u like it there?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Did u like it there?


I did. It was a great experience living in another country for a while. It definitely adjusts your perspective on things. It had only been a few years since 9/11, so whenever someone asked where I was from (Are you from America?), I answered that I was from Florida. Regardless of how they felt about American politics, the Brits love traveling to warm places on holiday, so they tend to like Florida.

It did drive me a little crazy in a way, spending the 2004-2005 hurricane seasons on the other side of the pond. Part of my background is in emergency management.

I'm about as "domestic" as your average housecat... ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> I did. It was a great experience living in another country for a while. It definitely adjusts your perspective on things. It had only been a few years since 9/11, so whenever someone asked where I was from (Are you from America?), I answered that I was from Florida. Regardless of how they felt about American politics, the Brits love traveling to warm places on holiday, so they tend to like Florida.
> 
> It did drive me a little crazy in a way, spending the 2004-2005 hurricane seasons on the other side of the pond. Part of my background is in emergency management.
> 
> I'm about as "domestic" as your average housecat... ?


Purrrrr... hisssss


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Wait.. thats a snake lol i cant spell the mad cat sound


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maybe .. hhrshhh


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wait.. thats a snake lol i cant spell the mad cat sound


The hiss works for cats too. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

U would know. Ur the domesticated cat


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

This is bothering me! Spell it like it sounds..a pissed off cat doesnt sound hisss haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I tried to spell an elephant sound through text once also ( long story) lol but i came up with parooooh.. i kno also terrible


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> This is bothering me! Spell it like it sounds..a pissed off cat doesnt sound hisss haha


I know what you mean... It's like a growl but more nasally.
Cats have lots of different noises.


----------



## Cathie G

Zoeclare said:


> Beer o clock! Lol its 21:10


Here it was 3:30 pm... Eastern standard time.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> I know what you mean... It's like a growl but more nasally.
> Cats have lots of different noises.


Yes that growl scares the sh*t out of me haha my moms cat hates me


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes that growl scares the sh*t out of me haha my moms cat hates me


What did you do to the cat?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Nothing! Well just one time i shaved it bald and drew penises all over it and threw it outside... is that so bad????


----------



## Zoeclare

I used to think it was so strange how Americans liked the UK! My friends husband was in the military and would rave about the countryside and London etc. Even an episode of catfish I watched recently nev and max came to the UK and drove through the blandest, flattist bit of countryside you ever saw and were like "oh its so pretty"! I always thought it was the most boring place on earth, but now I realise that its not so bad!


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> The hiss works for cats too. ?


Dilly actually hissed when I painted the living room a light orange. He did decide he liked it after the initial shock!?


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Nothing! Well just one time i shaved it bald and drew penises all over it and threw it outside... is that so bad????


Don't f**k with cats!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Maybe you smelled like reptiles...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cats aren't big on change. It took mine a long time adjust to bearded dragons in the house. And the beardies don't come out of their enclosures without full time supervision.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Don't f**k with cats!


I dont mess w cats! I wrote a childrens book with a cat in it!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Cats aren't big on change. It took mine a long time adjust to bearded dragons in the house. And the beardies don't come out of their enclosures without full time supervision.


Cats arent to bright lol they’re like tortoises w fur


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cats arent to bright lol they’re like tortoises w fur


Or me with fur haha


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Here it was 3:30 pm... Eastern standard time.?


We call it beer thirty here.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cats arent to bright lol they’re like tortoises w fur


It depends on the cat. I've met some dumb cats, but my Cat-mittee are all pretty darn brilliant. 
WAY too smart for their own good... and mine! ?


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I dont mess w cats! I wrote a childrens book with a cat in it!


Is this true?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> It depends on the cat. I've met some dumb cats, but my Cat-mittee are all pretty darn brilliant.
> WAY too smart for their own good... and mine! ?


Hmmm.. dangle a feather over the edge of a cliff to test this theory haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Is this true?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Does it look true? Of course! Im not a liar


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I dont mess w cats! I wrote a childrens book with a cat in it!


Try one with your tort...just a thought.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Try one with your tort...just a thought.?


I lost money on the first book ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maybe tortoises is the way to go


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hmmm.. dangle a feather over the edge of a cliff to test this theory haha


I think mine would wait to see if you fell first.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> I think mine would wait to see if you fell first.


U just gotta give him a lil nudge


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 308405


Sigh! And I was hoping for an autographed first edition!


----------



## Zoeclare

Cats always seem like they know too much, like I have to put my innocent face on, same as if there's a cop driving past.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Sigh! And I was hoping for an autographed first edition!


I sold 3 copies  and they didnt even have children


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I sold 3 copies  and they didnt even have children


My next one will be a scary one


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Zoeclare said:


> Cats always seem like they know too much, like I have to put my innocent face on, same as if there's a cop driving past.


There's no telling what the cats have taught our bearded dragon. Indy has the most judgemental looks... I'm thinking the cats taught him how to side eye.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Its in the works parents. This one is a best seller for sure


----------



## Zoeclare

Pastel Tortie said:


> There's no telling what the cats have taught our bearded dragon. Indy has the most judgemental looks... I'm thinking the cats taught him how to side eye.


My pug does a mean side eye ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

U got a fawn or a black?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pugs are cute


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U got a fawn or a black?


Hes actually more cream/white, hes an anomaly lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kinda like you haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Kinda like you haha


No work tonight?


----------



## Zoeclare

Tried to get a pic for you but they all wanted to pose so here is Terry (front, pug) Henry (middle, mutt) and Stanley (back, ewok)


----------



## Zoeclare

Right I'm off to work. Its just started raining so I'm glad my uniform fits in my pocket ??


----------



## Cathie G

Zoeclare said:


> Tried to get a pic for you but they all wanted to pose so here is Terry (front, pug) Henry (middle, mutt) and Stanley (back, ewok)


Cute.


----------



## Obbie

Definitely am destined for the nuthouse !!! I had to leave for a couple of weeks, first time I’ve needed to get my granddaughter s to watch her. My son in law put up a Very nice enclosure for her pool with coconut coir and Timothy hay (she uses for bedding only ). I miss her and the dogs, but everyone is well taken care of !!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Srmcclure

Just thought more people needed to see this lol. This is Annie. She just got a bath


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Srmcclure said:


> View attachment 308499
> 
> 
> Just thought more people needed to see this lol. This is Annie. She just got a bath


Is she asking to have her teeth brushed?


----------



## Srmcclure

Pastel Tortie said:


> Is she asking to have her teeth brushed?


She just stares at you too! Super awkward ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Srmcclure said:


> She just stares at you too! Super awkward ?


But no growling? Just hanging onto the cage?


----------



## Srmcclure

Pastel Tortie said:


> But no growling? Just hanging onto the cage?


Yup! Shes always happy. Just needs a head rest lol 
She's just a goof ball!


----------



## Zoeclare

How are all the nuts today? Feeling nutty?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Sweaty lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Just cleaned out an 8 ft cage with 6 inches of mulch ( wet mulch)


----------



## Zoeclare

I want to ask why but I don't know if I should!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

So yes im a sweaty nut


----------



## Zoeclare

You just told me lol!


----------



## Zoeclare

Did it go OK? How are you doing?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

It went well. Im good now. How are u?


----------



## Zoeclare

Not too bad, finished early today as it wasnt busy, the weather was bit pants lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

At least wrk wasnt pants.. literally haha


----------



## Zoeclare

Well I did get told I was wearing my tassels incorrectly but they looked like earrings to me?!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Dont feel bad.. they told me those werent balloons i blew up at my sons bday  looked like balloons to me


----------



## Zoeclare

So naughty lol!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Honest mistake!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

The party went off with a bang


----------



## Zoeclare

I was going to say something about flavours but I can't go there ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Duh.. it was ice cream cake


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Duh.. it was ice cream cake


Silly question but what is ice cream cake?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Silly question but what is ice cream cake?


Of course u wouldnt know.. ur vegan haha its cake withe ice cream inside. Made w real milk lol


----------



## Srmcclure

Zoeclare said:


> Silly question but what is ice cream cake?


What!?!?!?! Cake... made of ice cream!!! You need this in your life. Just sayin


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Srmcclure said:


> What!?!?!?! Cake... made of ice cream!!! You need this in your life. Just sayin
> View attachment 308568


She doesnt eat cheese either smh


----------



## Zoeclare

Oh ok I didn't know if it was ice cream just moulded into a cake shape! When I was a child most birthday parties I went to had a white blancmange rabbit on a tray of mashed up green jelly (jello)! Now thats living the dream!


----------



## Srmcclure

Chubbs the tegu said:


> She doesnt eat cheese either smh


No....cheese.... ?? HOW DO YOU LIVE!?!


----------



## Zoeclare

I actually don't know what blancmange is I never ate it


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Oh ok I didn't know if it was ice cream just moulded into a cake shape! When I was a child most birthday parties I went to had a white blancmange rabbit on a tray of mashed up green jelly (jello)! Now thats living the dream!


I have no idea wth u just said! But it sounds super large pants lol


----------



## Zoeclare

Srmcclure said:


> No....cheese.... ?? HOW DO YOU LIVE!?!


Its difficult lol! Sometimes I just look at pictures of melted cheese


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Its difficult lol! Sometimes I just look at pictures of melted of cheese


Look at ur hubby justin


----------



## Srmcclure

Zoeclare said:


> Its difficult lol! Sometimes I just look at pictures of melted of cheese


I would cry.... im not a strong enough person. Major respect for you!

I've had the fake cheeses, some of them are better than others, but still.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Its difficult lol! Sometimes I just look at pictures of melted cheese


And start licking ur phone


----------



## Zoeclare

Srmcclure said:


> I would cry.... im not a strong enough person. Major respect for you!
> 
> I've had the fake cheeses, some of them are better than others, but still.


I don't know what they are like in the US but the ones here are pretty bad, they dont melt they just blob ?


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And start licking ur phone


Think Homer Simpson! I like to watch it string!


----------



## Zoeclare

Vegan mayonnaise is quite good.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

This one for a friend of mine. I been praying


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

We need music ppl! Feel free to post. Its saturday night and feeling alright


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ill play more


----------



## Zoeclare

Sunday morning for me? im going to go dream of cheesy Bieber! Enjoy your evening lovely nuts! ( the one you just posted is one of my favourites I actually had it on repeat while I got ready for work!)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Sunday morning for me? im going to go dream of cheesy Bieber! Enjoy your evening lovely nuts! ( the one you just posted is one of my favourites I actually had it on repeat while I got ready for work!)


Nighty night tassels


----------



## Cathie G

Zoeclare said:


> I want to ask why but I don't know if I should!


Yea it might be a poopy answer.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Yea it might be a poopy answer.?


Cathie! U feeling nutty tonight lol


----------



## Cathie G

Zoeclare said:


> Vegan mayonnaise is quite good.


I'll bet you could whip and blend together almond milk,(supposed to be not dairy) frozen strawberries and bananas into a great ice cream. Add some nuts and chocolate. Maybe even peanut butter. Sorry just trying to think up a recipe ? that might be a disaster.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cathie! U feeling nutty tonight lol


Si...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Si...


any song requests?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> any song requests?


Well... our conversation brought back some memories. Because my last little bunny's name was QueSi her vet sent me a birthday card via social media. It was a song by El Simbolo called Que Si Que No...if you can find it.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I can find anything lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Oh god.. this it?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

That blew my mind that u listen to that hahaha


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Beef and bean is the way to go! Geez ppl


And lots of cheese


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> That blew my mind that u listen to that hahaha


Well I had to. It was a birthday card to my bunny from her doctor. I never had the nerve or desire to tell him about what his birthday card company came up with.? I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> And lots of cheese


Mags! How are ya?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> And lots of cheese


Yes gotta have the cheese


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And some mild taco sauce on it.. yes im weird lol


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> I LOVE fish burritos! Yummmmmyy


That is sacreligous


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Mags! How are ya?


sick, thanks


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> That is sacreligous
> 
> sick, thanks


Awwwe. Cold?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Awwwe. Cold?


Or just sick of me haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Or just sick of me haha


Hopefully this cheers u up a lil


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Heres one of my fav oldies


----------



## Srmcclure




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Srmcclure said:


>


Good tune also!


----------



## Srmcclure

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Good tune also!


One of my all time favs


----------



## Srmcclure

Plus this


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

But cant compar


Srmcclure said:


> One of my all time favs


i can see that.. listening while sparking one ?


----------



## Srmcclure

Chubbs the tegu said:


> But cant compar
> 
> i can see that.. listening while sparking one ?


Its a very nice combo for sure lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Srmcclure said:


> Plus this


My fav tracy song tho


----------



## Tom

Nobody likes a marble thief.

Be a pebble snatcher instead. Or at least try.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Tom! Welcome to the nut house


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Long story about the marbles


----------



## Srmcclure

And because this is the nut house....


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Heres one for Eddie RIP


----------



## Tom

I've been finding all sorts of old favorites with my free time:


----------



## Srmcclure

Tom said:


> I've been finding all sorts of old favorites with my free time:


Wow... its been a while since I've heard that one! Good choice!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jeepers creepers tom! U belong here


----------



## Tom




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And of course she likes it too lol


----------



## Srmcclure

Tom said:


>


Primus is the entire reason I played the bass guitar!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Classic


----------



## Tom




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Tom said:


>


Denis! Love em


----------



## Srmcclure




----------



## Cathie G

Srmcclure said:


> Plus this


Mine too. I love Tracy Chapman!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Another classic


----------



## Tom

Srmcclure said:


> Primus is the entire reason I played the bass guitar!!


I love the bass. The Cure is my all time favorite band. Here's some bass guitar:


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Srmcclure said:


>


I put this in UK terms coz it sounds nicer.. PANTS


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Tom said:


> I love the bass. The Cure is my all time favorite band. Here's some bass guitar:


Do u eat a lot of mushrooms?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Please share haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

Tom said:


>


?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


Im studying


----------



## Tom

More bass and another of my all-time favorite bands. I don't know why they weren't every bit as big as the other bands of that era. So many good songs.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Please share haha


I'm to busy rocking ?


----------



## Srmcclure

Tom said:


> More bass and another of my all-time favorite bands. I don't know why they weren't every bit as big as the other bands of that era. So many good songs.


I love the pixies. I always forget about them though until it hits me in the face and I'm like oh yea!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

No no no!


----------



## Srmcclure

I played this alot on the bass lol. My brother played guitar lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And of course i always have to throw this one in for all the a holes that dont understand how good theyve got it


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Love this country!


----------



## Tom

Srmcclure said:


> I played this alot on the bass lol. My brother played guitar lol


I have this thing... I hate covers. I don't know why, I just can't stand it when I know the original. In addition to early metal like Judas Priest, and New Wave like the Cure, Oingo Boingo and New Order, I listened to a lot of the OG early rap coming out of my own neighborhood:





This was the era of sampling in this genre. You can hear Michael Jackson's "ooh" in the background and also a bit of Kraftwerk's "Tour de France".


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Tom said:


> I have this thing... I hate covers. I don't know why, I just can't stand it when I know the original. In addition to early metal like Judas Priest, and New Wave like the Cure, Oingo Boingo and New Order, I listened to a lot of the OG early rap coming out of my own neighborhood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the era of sampling in this genre. You can hear Michael Jackson's "ooh" in the background and also a bit of Kraftwerk's "Tour de France".


Yessss! Finally


----------



## Tom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Love this country!


I love this country, I just never liked country. Except for some Johnny Cash, Charlie Daniels, and Sweet Home Alabama. Of course.


----------



## Tom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yessss! Finally


You've been waiting for some old school rap???


----------



## Srmcclure




----------



## Srmcclure

Tom said:


> I love this country, I just never liked country. Except for some Johnny Cash, Charlie Daniels, and Sweet Home Alabama. Of course.


I love Johnny Cash so much


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Heres my old school rap








80's & 90's Rap & Hip Hop Hits


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




youtube.com


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Oops


----------



## Srmcclure




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Srmcclure said:


>


Come on now! Watcha k


Tom said:


> You've been waiting for some old school rap???


love my OG rap.. hate most of the new stuff


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Biggie, 2pac, easy e, ice cube hell yeah


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Tom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Biggie, 2pac, easy e, ice cube hell yeah


Nooooo. That's all second generation stuff. Well, not Easy E, but the rest came later.


----------



## Cathie G

Tom said:


> I have this thing... I hate covers. I don't know why, I just can't stand it when I know the original. In addition to early metal like Judas Priest, and New Wave like the Cure, Oingo Boingo and New Order, I listened to a lot of the OG early rap coming out of my own neighborhood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the era of sampling in this genre. You can hear Michael Jackson's "ooh" in the background and also a bit of Kraftwerk's "Tour de France".


Yea it's annoying when they get me started on a song I love and by the time I start figuring out the name they have another one going on and by then I'm banging my head ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

2 pac and biggie OG’s to me lol i grew up on them. And dear mama hits thats spot coz we grew up broke mofo’s


----------



## Tom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Heres my old school rap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80's & 90's Rap & Hip Hop Hits
> 
> 
> Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com


This is later generation "Ghetto rap". Never liked any of this stuff. Early to mid 80's was the good stuff. You could hear the Kraftwerk sampling and influence in almost all of it.


----------



## Srmcclure

I'm having so many flash backs of my childhood!!


----------



## Srmcclure

This will always be my fav though


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Tom said:


> This is later generation "Ghetto rap". Never liked any of this stuff. Early to mid 80's was the good stuff. You could hear the Kraftwerk sampling and influence in almost all of it.


My teen years were eqrly 90’s so that was it. Along with all the hair bands lol


----------



## Tom

Here's another:


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Heres a good 80’s song


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Tom said:


> Here's another:


Yes good one


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Tom said:


> Here's another:





Tom said:


> Here's another:


u must know this one


----------



## Srmcclure

Still to this day if I hear this song I am cranking it


----------



## Tom

Srmcclure said:


> This will always be my fav though


Prince was always a favorite too.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

not family appropriate or i’d Post the body count ablum
-Meg


----------



## Cathie G

Tom said:


> Nooooo. That's all second generation stuff. Well, not Easy E, but the rest came later.


Hay the kiddos get better or we're falling down on our job.?


----------



## Srmcclure

Tom said:


> Prince was always a favorite too.


I almost had to walk away from my best friend because she didn't know who prince was. So disappointed...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> not family appropriate or i’d Post the body count ablum
> -Meg


Its after hrs haha


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its after hrs haha


Definitely. Especially since me and the dogs are sitting in the safe room listening to music to drown out sirens. Someone decided about 20mins ago to unload about 30 shots a cpl of roads over. So I am polishing the Kris Vector and hoping there ain’t no world war three crap going on.


----------



## Srmcclure

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Definitely. Especially since me and the dogs are sitting in the safe room listening to music to drown out sirens. Someone decided about 20mins ago to unload about 30 shots a cpl of roads over. So I am polishing the Kris Vector and hoping there ain’t no world war three crap going on.


Holy crap!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Back some real music


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Srmcclure said:


> Holy crap!


Welcome to New Mexico. And I live in the “good” part. Be soooo glad when I can get out of this hell hole. Breaking Bad was —-not—- and exaggeration. 
-Meg


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Definitely. Especially since me and the dogs are sitting in the safe room listening to music to drown out sirens. Someone decided about 20mins ago to unload about 30 shots a cpl of roads over. So I am polishing the Kris Vector and hoping there ain’t no world war three crap going on.


Where at? 2 roads over? Haha


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Where at? 2 roads over? Haha


Half mile? I live in a subdivision. Ugh!


----------



## Srmcclure

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Half mile? I live in a subdivision. Ugh!


That's scary


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ill put my gun down and be right over


----------



## Tom

Srmcclure said:


> I almost had to walk away from my best friend because she didn't know who prince was. So disappointed...


My wife has a test for people, but it doesn't work anymore after the movie came out.

"Do you know who Freddy Mercury is?" If not, they had to go get someone else who did. She did this to a doctor one time. Kid looked to be in his mid 20s. She asked him and he said no. She told him to leave the room and send another doctor. On his way out the door, he goes: "You mean the singer from Queen???" She said, "Okay, you can come back and be my doctor now..."

The one that always gets me is Oingo Boingo. They were every bit as big as the Cure or Depeche Mode, back in the day, but apparently that was only if you were in Southern CA. I didn't know they were not as popular as every other HUGE band that was known world wide.

But Prince??? How does anyone alive in the 80s and 90s not know who Prince is? I would have disowned him or her too! Purple Rain, Little Red Corvette, 1999??? What rock would you have to be hiding under to miss all of that?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

This is how i get dates haha


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ill put my gun down and be right over


Shut up you. We ain’t talking ur love gun.


----------



## Srmcclure

Tom said:


> My wife has a test for people, but it doesn't work anymore after the movie came out.
> 
> "Do you know who Freddy Mercury is?" If not, they had to go get someone else who did. She did this to a doctor one time. Kid looked to be in his mid 20s. She asked him and he said no. She told him to leave the room and send another doctor. On his way out the door, he goes: "You mean the singer from Queen???" She said, "Okay, you can come back and be my doctor now..."
> 
> The one that always gets me is Oingo Boingo. They were every bit as big as the Cure or Depeche Mode, back in the day, but apparently that was only if you were in Southern CA. I didn't know they were not as popular as every other HUGE band that was known world wide.
> 
> But Prince??? How does anyone alive in the 80s and 90s not know who Prince is? I would have disowned him or her too! Purple Rain, Little Red Corvette, 1999??? What rock would you have to be hiding under to miss all of that?


I dont blame your wife for that test at all. Seems perfectly reasonable to me.

And right!? I was raised on prince


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Shut up you. We ain’t talking ur love gun.


U might be safer where u are ?


----------



## Cathie G

Srmcclure said:


> This will always be my fav though


That's funny cause my little bunny loves the song Raspberry Beret so much I named her after it.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U might be safer where u are ?


Hahaha. You don’t scare me. I followed Bob Barker’s advice and spayed or neutered my “pet”..


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Mmm.. Prince didnt get the credit he deserved for “Nothing Compares to You”..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Hahaha. You don’t scare me. I followed Bob Barker’s advice and spayed or neutered my “pet”..


Aww our song just came on


----------



## Srmcclure

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Mmm.. Prince didnt get the credit he deserved for “Nothing Compares to You”..


I also loved diamonds and pearls


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Srmcclure said:


> I also loved diamonds and pearls


Purple rain!


----------



## Srmcclure

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Purple rain!


Thats always a favorite


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Aww our song just came on


Lol. That was almost a sweet comment. That boys voice does things to my pet.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Lol. That was almost a sweet comment. That boys voice does things to my pet.


Purrrrrrr


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Meowwww! Hisssss!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Good tune


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Meowwww! Hisssss!


Um... You don't speak cat... ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Um... You don't speak cat... ?


There i go again w my bad spelling!


----------



## Cathie G

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Definitely. Especially since me and the dogs are sitting in the safe room listening to music to drown out sirens. Someone decided about 20mins ago to unload about 30 shots a cpl of roads over. So I am polishing the Kris Vector and hoping there ain’t no world war three crap going on.


Be thinking of you ?


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer




----------



## Cathie G

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Mmm.. Prince didnt get the credit he deserved for “Nothing Compares to You”..


Oh for heaven's sake he wrote most of the hits out there. Other people sang them.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Busy in here tonight... I stepped away for a few hours, and I had pages to catch up on. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Oh for heaven's sake he wrote most of the hits out there. Other people sang them.


It's been good. Love you all. Aloha...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Heres one of my fav oldies


Oldies, huh! I've seen them do Freebird 6 or 7 times. Superior drummer...Guess that makes me an oldie


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Oldies, huh! I've seen them do Freebird 6 or 7 times. Superior drummer...Guess that makes me an oldie


Oldie but goodie


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> But cant compar
> 
> i can see that.. listening while sparking one ?


Are you in a legal state? No? Then stop talking about it. Look at it this way. I was taking drugs and smokin weed before you were born. My freakin car is older than you. You are a mindless young pup. You lose respect from those older people when you brag about sparkin one up.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Are you in a legal state? No? Then stop talking about it. Look at it this way. I was taking drugs and smokin weed before you were born. My freakin car is older than you. You are a mindless young pup. You lose respect from those older people when you brag about sparkin one up.


Yes im in a legal state. But i dont smoke so it doesnt matter


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes im in a legal state. But i dont smoke so it doesnt matter


And i dont worry about ppl respecting me.. thats y i have a IDGAF button


----------



## Tom

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


>


Loved them. Got to see them in concert at a small venue in Hollywood. One of the best shows I ever went to. So much fun. I listen to these guys to this day when I'm in a good mood. So many of their songs were about animals. That struck a chord with me.


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Classic


Yes!


----------



## Zoeclare

Did you guys have a conversation about old skool rap and not mention Rappers Delight?


----------



## Zoeclare

Zoeclare said:


> Yes!


This is probably a silly question but is this the "tribute" Tenancious D are singing about in their song? I've always wondered.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> Oh for heaven's sake he wrote most of the hits out there. Other people sang them.


Don’t forget Lionel Richie! S few people were so responsible for most of the 80’s


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And i dont worry about ppl respecting me.. thats y i have a IDGAF button


Ok then! I think it's funny that I know what IDGAF means, but what the hey is


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oldie but goodie


That is truer than you know. 
Anyhow, if you are gonna talk about music here, I gotta say...I lived 3 city buses away from The Fillmore West at it's height. In San Francisco Calif. So if we didn't have a car, we went anyway. I have seen most everybody from Aerosmith, to Zepplin. I saw Areosmith 8 times, the last was about 20 years ago, I took my 10 year old grandson. And ladies, Joe Perry was so freakin hot without a shirt and with skin tight leather pants, oh my. But my most favorite band and music goes to the Allman Bros. Band and the best album Live At The Fillmore East. most favorite music, Whipping Post, best guitar riff Duane Allman Whipping Post, best drum riff, oh crap, what was his name? Ginger Baker? other favorite music, In Memory Of Elizabeth Reed Allman Bros. I gotta go lay down, whew


----------



## Zoeclare

maggie3fan said:


> Ok then! I think it's funny that I know what IDGAF means, but what the hey is
> 
> That is truer than you know.
> Anyhow, if you are gonna talk about music here, I gotta say...I lived 3 city buses away from The Fillmore West at it's height. In San Francisco Calif. So if we didn't have a car, we went anyway. I have seen most everybody from Aerosmith, to Zepplin. I saw Areosmith 8 times, the last was about 20 years ago, I took my 10 year old grandson. And ladies, Joe Perry was so freakin hot without a shirt and with skin tight leather pants, oh my. But my most favorite band and music goes to the Allman Bros. Band and the best album Live At The Fillmore East. most favorite music, Whipping Post, best guitar riff Duane Allman Whipping Post, best drum riff, oh crap, what was his name? Ginger Baker? other favorite music, In Memory Of Elizabeth Reed Allman Bros. I gotta go lay down, whew


The only artist I've seen live is Dolly Parton! She was amazing


----------



## Maggie3fan

Zoeclare said:


> The only artist I've seen live is Dolly Parton! She was amazing


Did she make music by rubbing her acrylic nails? I love country and have seen several favorites, Hank jr., Willie numerous times, and OMG! Alan Jackson, camera got him from behind using slow mo on a certain part, and oh lordy the screamin!!!
Will all the ladies who have seen Alan Jackson from behind please lets hear an "OH YES!"


----------



## Maggie3fan

And *BIG HELL YES* to whomever invented Wranglers lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Ok then! I think it's funny that I know what IDGAF means, but what the hey is
> 
> That is truer than you know.
> Anyhow, if you are gonna talk about music here, I gotta say...I lived 3 city buses away from The Fillmore West at it's height. In San Francisco Calif. So if we didn't have a car, we went anyway. I have seen most everybody from Aerosmith, to Zepplin. I saw Areosmith 8 times, the last was about 20 years ago, I took my 10 year old grandson. And ladies, Joe Perry was so freakin hot without a shirt and with skin tight leather pants, oh my. But my most favorite band and music goes to the Allman Bros. Band and the best album Live At The Fillmore East. most favorite music, Whipping Post, best guitar riff Duane Allman Whipping Post, best drum riff, oh crap, what was his name? Ginger Baker? other favorite music, In Memory Of Elizabeth Reed Allman Bros. I gotta go lay down, whew


Seen Aerosmith 3 times! Awesome show!


----------



## Lokkje




----------



## Lokkje




----------



## Tom

Zoeclare said:


> The only artist I've seen live is Dolly Parton! She was amazing


I've loved Dolly since I was a little boy. Such a good example of being beautiful and classy at the same time. I admire her to this day.


----------



## Tom

Lokkje said:


>


Nobody had a voice like Freddy. So many good singers in the world, but none like Freddy. I consider him and George Michael in a class of their own.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Don’t forget Lionel Richie! S few people were so responsible for most of the 80’s


Yes I remember him and loved him. I didn't know he was a writer. I didn't even know that Prince was until recently. My memory with names has always been really bad no matter how hard I try. But I can remember numbers from 40 years ago and more. I can also remember every note of the songs and sing them with the words prompting me. It always aggravates me when I find a new song I can't get enough of and can't remember the artist and title. I enjoyed last night's music so much.?


----------



## Cathie G

Tom said:


> I've loved Dolly since I was a little boy. Such a good example of being beautiful and classy at the same time. I admire her to this day.


She's one of my favorites too. She's always uplifting with a beautiful voice. I also enjoyed that old beginning rap you posted. Back then I was busy with work, kids, etc and never got to hear much of it.


----------



## Blackdog1714

The wife is a huge Bon Jovi fan so we have seen them so many times I can’t count anymore!


----------



## KarenSoCal

Saw this today, and thought you folks would like it.









Songsplaining: What is Bohemian Rhapsody All About?


You might like the song, even love it. But you probably don’t know the entire story. After this, you can consider yourself a Bo Rhap expert.



www.musicoholics.com


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> The wife is a huge Bon Jovi fan so we have seen them so many times I can’t count anymore!


He's still out there. I got to see him walking on top of the chairs and dancing this morning. He did an interview for Sunday morning to promote a new album. I like him too.?


----------



## Zoeclare

Cathie G said:


> I'll bet you could whip and blend together almond milk,(supposed to be not dairy) frozen strawberries and bananas into a great ice cream. Add some nuts and chocolate. Maybe even peanut butter. Sorry just trying to think up a recipe ? that might be a disaster.


I do drink almond milk (chocolate flavour) and I thought about freezing some but it says do not freeze on the carton! So weird, I might try it anyway and see what happens, hopefully it won't spontaneously combust ?


----------



## Cathie G

Zoeclare said:


> I do drink almond milk (chocolate flavour) and I thought about freezing some but it says do not freeze on the carton! So weird, I might try it anyway and see what happens, hopefully it won't spontaneously combust ?


It probably would like any other liquid. I would think ? Maybe that's a bad really bad idea... but possibly freeze almond milk ice cubes. With a good blender and some creamy frozen fruit and whatever else to make it a creamy frozen concoction. Then add whatever after including nuts, slivers of chocolate, and peanut butter in layers. Just brainstorming ?


----------



## Zoeclare

Tom said:


> I've loved Dolly since I was a little boy. Such a good example of being beautiful and classy at the same time. I admire her to this day.


She is a legend, she just has so much energy! I prefer her more bluegrass/banjo stuff, I think Joshua has to be my favourite!


----------



## Zoeclare

Happy Monday!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Monday blahhhh


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Happy Monday!
> View attachment 308688


I like ur hat btw


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I like ur hat btw


Errmmm, you can see his boy bits lol!


----------



## Zoeclare

Sung to the tune of Alanis Morrisettes Ironic, "when all you want is a doughnut, but none of em are vegan!"


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Errmmm, you can see his boy bits lol!


I actually had to look ?‍


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I actually had to look ?‍


I thought u were wearing the tassels wrong again


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I actually had to look ?‍


Are you feeling okay? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

That just gave the nut house new meaning


----------



## Zoeclare

???


----------



## Zoeclare

Well the pubs get to stay open where I live for now, which is good! Especially as I've just finished crocheting my winter tassels.


----------



## Boyu

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Darn I brought my whole package
> View attachment 301712


When i was a kid i thought marbles had thootpaste inside


----------



## Zoeclare

Boyu said:


> When i was a kid i thought marbles had thootpaste inside


They do look like that!


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Monday blahhhh


Awesome ? day!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> Awesome ? day!


Happy Birthday! ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

@Lokkje So how is Toast settling in? 
Indy and Red Lady say Hi!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Awesome ? day!


HAPPY BDAY young lady! Have a great one! ???


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> HAPPY BDAY young lady! Have a great one! ???


Thank you


----------



## Lokkje

Pastel Tortie said:


> @Lokkje So how is Toast settling in?
> Indy and Red Lady say Hi!


Toast is a pig. He used to be much more friendly and I don’t know if it’s a phase but he’s rather hostile lately. He doesn’t want me to pick him up and he seems shy. I hope it is a phase because he was very very friendly when I first got him and I try to handle him every day.


----------



## Lokkje

Pastel Tortie said:


> Happy Birthday! ?


Thank you


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> Toast is a pig. He used to be much more friendly and I don’t know if it’s a phase but he’s rather hostile lately. He doesn’t want me to pick him up and he seems shy. I hope it is a phase because he was very very friendly when I first got him and I try to handle him every day.


Pay attention with his parietal eye. It only processes light/dark, but shadows from normal hand movement can sometimes spook them.


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Thank you


It hasn't shown me it's your birthday but happy birthday ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy hump day nuts!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy hump day nuts!


Hump Day yourself on my schedule its FRIDAY BABY!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Hump Day yourself on my schedule its FRIDAY BABY!


Nice man!


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Hump Day yourself on my schedule its FRIDAY BABY!


Yep. Weekends are a state of mind. Days off are way better.?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> Yep. Weekends are a state of mind. Days off are way better.?


Well, in my tales from my trip to Y's house I sorta neglected to tell that I had just hit Sacramento on my way home and something happened to my steering column. It became sort of sloppy and I could move the whole steering column up and down, sideways and back. Frankly, at 3 am with no cops around I was driving a little fast, maybe, and it did get kinda weird and scary. I have rack and pinion steering without power assist. For you mechanics, the steering knuckle got tired I guess. So my car is in the car hospital, fixing that minor problem, replacing the 02 sensor and something else that I've forgotten. I live 3 miles from town, have walked it a few times. They've had the damn car since 8 this morning. I want my car...now


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Well, in my tales from my trip to Y's house I sorta neglected to tell that I had just hit Sacramento on my way home and something happened to my steering column. It became sort of sloppy and I could move the whole steering column up and down, sideways and back. Frankly, at 3 am with no cops around I was driving a little fast, maybe, and it did get kinda weird and scary. I have rack and pinion steering without power assist. For you mechanics, the steering knuckle got tired I guess. So my car is in the car hospital, fixing that minor problem, replacing the 02 sensor and something else that I've forgotten. I live 3 miles from town, have walked it a few times. They've had the damn car since 8 this morning. I want my car...now
> View attachment 308901


I'm so glad you're alive and kicking. I completely feel your pain with no power steering. Let alone the fact that I grew up around mechanics that liked using me to help. I have small hands and arms and can attach a tool... when they can't.?


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> Well, in my tales from my trip to Y's house I sorta neglected to tell that I had just hit Sacramento on my way home and something happened to my steering column. It became sort of sloppy and I could move the whole steering column up and down, sideways and back. Frankly, at 3 am with no cops around I was driving a little fast, maybe, and it did get kinda weird and scary. I have rack and pinion steering without power assist. For you mechanics, the steering knuckle got tired I guess. So my car is in the car hospital, fixing that minor problem, replacing the 02 sensor and something else that I've forgotten. I live 3 miles from town, have walked it a few times. They've had the damn car since 8 this morning. I want my car...now
> View attachment 308901


THat is so scary I have been at 60 MPH with a full power steering failure on a Ford SUV and wow you are surely understating the experience!


----------



## Lokkje

Cathie G said:


> It hasn't shown me it's your birthday but happy birthday ???


Thank you


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> Thank you


Happy birthday to you. I am sending virtual hugs and cake...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hello ladies and gents and Zoeclare haha


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hello ladies and gents and Zoeclare haha


Hey! Cheeky!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Hey! Cheeky!


Hows it going lil cheeky?


----------



## Zoeclare

Just getting ready for bed here, how are you?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pffft just getting ready to party lol


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Pffft just getting ready to party lol


I had a couple of tinnies and watched the boss baby does that count?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> I had a couple of tinnies and watched the boss baby does that count?


C+ for effort.. hey! Its passing


----------



## Zoeclare

What are your party plans for this evening?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Not really party. Music, and a six... maybe 8 haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Then cover my lawn with cup cakes and fake diamonds and hope some ladies show up haha


----------



## Zoeclare

Oh definitely 8! US beer cans are so much littler than UK ones ?


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Then cover my lawn with cup cakes and fake diamonds and hope some ladies show up haha


I'd prefer toilet paper and 9mm bullets, plz and thank you. 
-Meg


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Oh definitely 8! US beer cans are so much littler than UK ones ?


Whattt??? No way! Im gonna have to relocate


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> I'd prefer toilet paper and 9mm bullets, plz and thank you.
> -Meg


If i see those bullets in ur hand im gonna need the TP back


----------



## Zoeclare

Yes! 100% they are smaller! Those tiny cans of duff Homer Simpson drinks! Here you can get pint cans!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Whats up meggy poo?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Yes! 100% they are smaller! Those tiny cans of duff Homer Simpson drinks! Here you can get pint cans!


Here too!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Yes! 100% they are smaller! Those tiny cans of duff Homer Simpson drinks! Here you can get pint cans!


How dare u compare me to homer! Im not yellow lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Well if i keep drinking i might be haha


----------



## Zoeclare

My boss where I used to work called me sideshow bob! True story


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Whats up meggy poo?


Not much.. Work work and more work. Still trying to get the girl's college crap done. And trying to avoid all the criminal activity going on here in the 'Hood. Shootings. Thefts. Marijuana busts. Fun times. 
-Meg


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> My boss where I used to work called me sideshow bob! True story


Better than kneel and bob


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Not much.. Work work and more work. Still trying to get the girl's college crap done. And trying to avoid all the criminal activity going on here in the 'Hood. Shootings. Thefts. Marijuana busts. Fun times.
> -Meg


God bless ya! Good mama


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> God bless ya! Good mama


Where u living now?


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Where u living now?


I went back to NM(was in Indiana about a month) to straighten out "life". *eye roll* Get my animals and the house sold. And waiting for my inheritance to finally be settled.
Then figure out where I am going from there. I want to be within a days drive of where ever my daughters gonna land. And work will let me go where ever I want. I had to pass on a job in Maine last week. 
-Meg


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> I went back to NM(was in Indiana about a month) to straighten out "life". *eye roll* Get my animals and the house sold. And waiting for my inheritance to finally be settled.
> Then figure out where I am going from there. I want to be within a days drive of where ever my daughters gonna land. And work will let me go where ever I want. I had to pass on a job in Maine last week.
> -Meg


Damnit! Maine has some nice camping.. and u would definitely have em all beat on teeth count


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Damnit! Maine has some nice camping.. and u would definitely have em all beat on teeth count


Maine is pretty. And the demographic appeals to me without getting into politics and such.
I'm open to pretty much anything east of missouri. So we shall see. Might go back to Georgia. 
-Meg


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Maine is pretty. And the demographic appeals to me without getting into politics and such.
> I'm open to pretty much anything east of missouri. So we shall see. Might go back to Georgia.
> -Meg


My dads in NC.. so i will meet u halfway if i visit him haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Dont bring ur gun


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dont bring ur gun


Sorry hon. I am always armed. 
oooo.. North Carolina has it's appeals too, especially if I can get close to mountains.
-Meg


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Sorry hon. I am always armed.
> oooo.. North Carolina has it's appeals too, especially if I can get close to mountains.
> -Meg


Nice fishing too!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Todays words of wisdom...
You dont need a parachute to go skydiving.
You need a parachute to go skydiving twice.


----------



## Cathie G

Zoeclare said:


> Just getting ready for bed here, how are you?


Oh my garsh...


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Whattt??? No way! Im gonna have to relocate


Yea ... but it's probably pints. We do have 16 ounces in cans and even quarts in bottles here. So what dooo they have?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Yea ... but it's probably pints. We do have 16 ounces in cans and even quarts in bottles here. So what dooo they have?


Right!!!! We got better!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

My guilty pleasure .. adeles voice


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My guilty pleasure .. adeles voice


Good song. I fell in love with her voice with this song and especially another early one that year.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Sorry hon. I am always armed.
> oooo.. North Carolina has it's appeals too, especially if I can get close to mountains.
> -Meg


Asheville!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Sorry hon. I am always armed.
> oooo.. North Carolina has it's appeals too, especially if I can get close to mountains.
> -Meg


I think you are confused Meg, Oregon is east of Missouri, sorta, but we have Cascade Mountains, Sierra Nevada Mountains, and the wild pacific coast is about an hours drive from my house. You would maybe love or like it here or not. Lots of biking paths, and tree hugging. You can open carry or concealed carry legally. Recreational weed is legal here. And best of all, sorta, I am here.


----------



## Lokkje

maggie3fan said:


> Happy birthday to you. I am sending virtual hugs and cake...


Thank yoi


----------



## Lokkje

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> I'd prefer toilet paper and 9mm bullets, plz and thank you.
> -Meg


I need 357’s or 45s


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

maggie3fan said:


> I think you are confused Meg, Oregon is east of Missouri, sorta, but we have Cascade Mountains, Sierra Nevada Mountains, and the wild pacific coast is about an hours drive from my house. You would maybe love or like it here or not. Lots of biking paths, and tree hugging. You can open carry or concealed carry legally. Recreational weed is legal here. And best of all, sorta, I am here.


Maggie you would be a definite bonus. And whereas I know yr region of the country is gorgeous... my daughter is looking at east coast schools. 
And legal weed is bad in my life. Can’t touch it because of work. And I am the one in hundreds of thousands that is actually allergic to the stuff. Going to Colorado is hell for me as ppl are very very open with smoking up there. Breathing is kinda important.  
-Meg


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Lokkje said:


> I need 357’s or 45s


Amen!!!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> I need 357’s or 45s


Now we know what to get you for your birthday next year.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Maggie you would be a definite bonus. And whereas I know yr region of the country is gorgeous... my daughter is looking at east coast schools.
> And legal weed is bad in my life. Can’t touch it because of work. And I am the one in hundreds of thousands that is actually allergic to the stuff. Going to Colorado is hell for me as ppl are very very open with smoking up there. Breathing is kinda important.
> -Meg


We have a great college in Oregon State University. As far as weed goes, I was just trying to think of anything and everything. Plus...my very bestest friend works at Thor Armory...selling guns. Ya gotta like that. Weed cannot be smoked in public here


----------



## Maggie3fan

I was diagnosed with PTSD in 2004. I am being treated. The most serious side effect for me has been sleep beating. I get up asleep and beat myself up. In 2006 I beat my face against the door jam and knocked my bottom teeth all out. So my getting up asleep is dangerous for me. So last night evidently I got up and got a drink (saw the glass), and because i had moved my bed yesterday, I sat down where the bed usta be and crashed into the edge of the bedside table at kidney level and now am waiting for a ride to the hospital for xrays, inhaling hurts bad. But to me going to the ER is just a pain in the a**. So they say, yep broken ribs, don't breath too much, or no just cracked, don't breath hard. They won't do anything and charge Medicare $500 for it. Or burst kidney? Does that happen? Crap!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

maggie3fan said:


> I was diagnosed with PTSD in 2004. I am being treated. The most serious side effect for me has been sleep beating. I get up asleep and beat myself up. In 2006 I beat my face against the door jam and knocked my bottom teeth all out. So my getting up asleep is dangerous for me. So last night evidently I got up and got a drink (saw the glass), and because i had moved my bed yesterday, I sat down where the bed usta be and crashed into the edge of the bedside table at kidney level and now am waiting for a ride to the hospital for xrays, inhaling hurts bad. But to me going to the ER is just a pain in the a**. So they say, yep broken ribs, don't breath too much, or no just cracked, don't breath hard. They won't do anything and charge Medicare $500 for it. Or burst kidney? Does that happen? Crap!


I want to tell you "Feel better!" But that just doesn't seem to cover it!


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I was diagnosed with PTSD in 2004. I am being treated. The most serious side effect for me has been sleep beating. I get up asleep and beat myself up. In 2006 I beat my face against the door jam and knocked my bottom teeth all out. So my getting up asleep is dangerous for me. So last night evidently I got up and got a drink (saw the glass), and because i had moved my bed yesterday, I sat down where the bed usta be and crashed into the edge of the bedside table at kidney level and now am waiting for a ride to the hospital for xrays, inhaling hurts bad. But to me going to the ER is just a pain in the a**. So they say, yep broken ribs, don't breath too much, or no just cracked, don't breath hard. They won't do anything and charge Medicare $500 for it. Or burst kidney? Does that happen? Crap!


It's way worse then that. If you have fractured or broken ribs and you're elderly they keep you. At least here they do. I managed to get out of that because I waited several days before I showed up.? I was fluffing it so good by then they couldn't keep me.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> I was diagnosed with PTSD in 2004. I am being treated. The most serious side effect for me has been sleep beating. I get up asleep and beat myself up. In 2006 I beat my face against the door jam and knocked my bottom teeth all out. So my getting up asleep is dangerous for me. So last night evidently I got up and got a drink (saw the glass), and because i had moved my bed yesterday, I sat down where the bed usta be and crashed into the edge of the bedside table at kidney level and now am waiting for a ride to the hospital for xrays, inhaling hurts bad. But to me going to the ER is just a pain in the a**. So they say, yep broken ribs, don't breath too much, or no just cracked, don't breath hard. They won't do anything and charge Medicare $500 for it. Or burst kidney? Does that happen? Crap!


Hope you feel better!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> It's way worse then that. If you have fractured or broken ribs and you're elderly they keep you. At least here they do. I managed to get out of that because I waited several days before I showed up.? I was fluffing it so good by then they couldn't keep me.?


I have been in that ER several times, and believe me they don't want to keep me. I am not one of their favorite people lol


----------



## Maggie3fan

So...1 cracked rib and bruised lung....


that's my back


----------



## Maggie3fan

Pastel Tortie said:


> I want to tell you "Feel better!" But that just doesn't seem to cover it!


Actually I do feel pretty fine...as long as I don't move or breathe lol


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Actually I do feel pretty fine...as long as I don't move or breathe lol



Holy crap Maggie this looks so painful?
You are a strong woman and can handle ANYTHING! 
Look what you’ve already been through over the years....!?!?!?
A cracked rib? Baaa....men have one less rib than women too and they get around....
A punctured lung? Big deal.. that is why God gave you two! ?
Ok... now... I want you to put your 
“Big girl pants” on and move on.
Your to GREAT to get stuck immobile.
It’s not for people like us!
As for sleep walking....
Tie one of your feet to a bed post/leg,
That way when you get up you can’t walk far...? Or strap yourself down to the bed!
(Like they did in “mommy dearest “).
That poor little boy....
All of this said......
I am soooo sorry that happened to you!!!
My sweet Maggie! I am gonna call Yvonne.
Maybe she will come down to take care of 
YOU this time? 
Feel better kiddo ! Hugs and prayers for your pain. 
This is why they invented scotch! Whiskey,
Bourbon, tequila , and my personal favorite Malibu Baybreeze’s. 
?....oh yea .... and chocolate ?!


----------



## Blackdog1714

I put up my Christmas lights today pictures later when it gets dark . I figured 2020 doesn’t care about social norms so why should I!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 309157


Haha my house years ago when I still went on the roof. Now it’s about only 1000 lights!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Nice man!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Haha my house years ago when I still went on the roof. Now it’s about only 1000 lights!


I get annoyed just trying to put lights on my tree lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Now i just get a prelit and light a pine scent candle for the real tree smell haha


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I have been in that ER several times, and believe me they don't want to keep me. I am not one of their favorite people lol


That's always good. Well... I'm always a day late and a dollar short if I can help it. But I try my best if I can, to wait, just in case I get a nice person.?


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> I put up my Christmas lights today pictures later when it gets dark . I figured 2020 doesn’t care about social norms so why should I!


I'm in the mood for Christmas and forget the rest. I think I'll just do Christmas for the rest of the year.? It always takes me awhile to do stuff now anyways.?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> So...1 cracked rib and bruised lung....
> View attachment 309108
> 
> that's my back


I'll be thinking and praying for you. I just have one piece of advice... once you feel better don't bend over wrong. Give it plenty of time past that to heal and get strong.?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I'm in the mood for Christmas and forget the rest. I think I'll just do Christmas for the rest of the year.? It always takes me awhile to do stuff now anyways.?


What ever... my finger accidentally touched something on my phone... so I now have to post something or be nagged forevermore ?.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Here it is only took about an hour so much less time!


----------



## Blackdog1714

The backyard is more for us!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> The backyard is more for us!
> 
> View attachment 309173
> View attachment 309174
> View attachment 309175


Heres mine


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Heres mine
> View attachment 309177


I would lock you in and push it down the hill ?..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I would lock you in and push it down the hill ?..


U are evil! I love it! Lmao


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I would lock you in and push it down the hill ?..


Is this your idea of sledding? ?


----------



## EllieMay

EllieMay said:


> I would lock you in and push it down the hill ?..





Chubbs the tegu said:


> U are evil! I love it! Lmao


I would let you out afterwards and spray you off with the water hose?


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Is this your idea of sledding? ?



No way.!! that’s a much cleaner sport that I myself would participate in... this was just one poop to another...;-)))


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U are evil! I love it! Lmao



It’s been a while since we sparred so I felt the need to throw a jab... one might think I’ve missed you... but it can’t be so!!!


----------



## EllieMay

How it goin, Anne? Your always there but it occurs to me that your one of the few people who never really says anything personal... we are friends right??? I like your brain and your wit!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Maybe I say too much??? I should probably ban myself......but that would be depressing!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I would let you out afterwards and spray you off with the water hose?


That is so kind of you! Let me give u a big hug first


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> How it goin, Anne? Your always there but it occurs to me that your one of the few people who never really says anything personal... we are friends right??? I like your brain and your wit!!!


Yes, we're friends! Especially if you like my brain! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> How it goin, Anne? Your always there but it occurs to me that your one of the few people who never really says anything personal... we are friends right??? I like your brain and your wit!!!


Yes Anne! Say something mean to EllieMay


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Maybe I say too much???


Nope!


EllieMay said:


> I should probably ban myself......but that would be depressing!


Don't you dare! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Yes, we're friends! Especially if you like my brain! ?


The brain of a domesticated cat ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I just don't say a lot of personal stuff in writing. 
My catty side has some nasty claws, so I try not to let it out too often.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> That is so kind of you! Let me give u a big hug first


Sh*t just got real haha


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Yes, we're friends! Especially if you like my brain! ?





Pastel Tortie said:


> Yes, we're friends! Especially if you like my brain! ?


Welllll, it’s the only part of you I see... I think it’s my favorite so far ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> I just don't say a lot of personal stuff in writing.
> My catty side has some nasty claws, so I try not to let it out too often.


Harssshhsss


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> The brain of a domesticated cat ?


mine are rocket scientists


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes Anne! Say something mean to EllieMay


But I like her......


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Harssshhsss


Still not it ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> The brain of a domesticated cat ?



That may be a compliment dipshit....


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Welllll, it’s the only part of you I see... I think it’s my favorite so far ?


My brain is at your disposal any time you want or need a sounding board. I mean that.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> I just don't say a lot of personal stuff in writing.
> My catty side has some nasty claws, so I try not to let it out too often.



I get that... I try to be nice too... I just meant in general... usually the quieter people have the most important stuff to say...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Harssshhsss


*slow eye blink*


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

*dope slap* haha


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sh*t just got real haha


Who knew poop could feel so good ???


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I get that... I try to be nice too... I just meant in general... usually the quieter people have the most important stuff to say...


Oh, that's just a tactic to get people to listen when we start talking...

but then again... ? 

It's the quiet ones you have to watch out for, isn't it? ? 

Really, it's for everyone's protection. My mind is a strange place. ?


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> *slow eye blink*


I seriously see this... lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Who knew poop could feel so good ???


U got something on ur cheek.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> *dope slap* haha



And you just got punched the f^€{ out !!! ( by a girl ) LMAO


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U got something on ur cheek.



Slap both sides or one will get jealous


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> *dope slap* haha


No wonder your mom's cat doesn't like you... You have to learn the slow eye blink.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> No wonder your mom's cat doesn't like you... You have to learn the slow eye blink.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I did martial arts for a while when I was younger. One of my classmates was a ballerina, of all things. Her forms were always so _precise_.  Quiet little me... I was better at sparring.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Slap both sides or one will get jealous


I dont wanna cause any friction between ur cheeks.. so ill slap them both ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 309180


Nope. Try again!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I dont wanna cause any friction between ur cheeks.. so ill slap them both ?


That sounded so bad


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> That sounded so bad


Yep. That's how we know you're feeling okay.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Nope. Try again!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> That sounded so bad


Well... it was stimulating.... LMFAO

Play us some music... I’m in a mood. No freaky crap though ???


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Yep. That's how we know you're feeling okay.



Right!!! I may have instigated that a little but you have to bait your prey with something they like ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Oooh guess what??? I ordered the new iPhone today’s... I have been debating over a week now. I went to answer my phone this morning ( iPhone 6 Plus) and it wouldn’t let me touch anything on the screen.,,, my last straw! I felt guilty all day but I’m still kind of excited ? 

It’s the little things ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hell to the yeah


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Oooh guess what??? I ordered the new iPhone today’s... I have been debating over a week now. I went to answer my phone this morning ( iPhone 6 Plus) and it wouldn’t let me touch anything on the screen.,,, my last straw! I felt guilty all day but I’m still kind of excited ?
> 
> It’s the little things ?


Its about time! I thought u had a blackberry lmao


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its about time! I thought u had a blackberry lmao



I actually loved those things ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I actually loved those things ?


I still miss BlackBerry Messenger. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Meanwhile at EllieMays house....


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Meanwhile at EllieMays house....
> View attachment 309183


Is there a snort in there???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Is there a snort in there???


A snart! A snort and a fart snuck out


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> A snart! A snort and a fart snuck out


...wrapped in nothing but a token disclaimer...


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

EllieMay said:


> Oooh guess what??? I ordered the new iPhone today’s... I have been debating over a week now. I went to answer my phone this morning ( iPhone 6 Plus) and it wouldn’t let me touch anything on the screen.,,, my last straw! I felt guilty all day but I’m still kind of excited ?
> 
> It’s the little things ?


Ah ha! So I am not the only one! But... does the new one have a screen that’s as big or bigger? Cuz I am soooo not digging spending a grand on a new phone. And I love my iPhone 6 Plus but it’s starting to have major major problems. 
-Meg


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Meanwhile at Megs house...


----------



## EllieMay

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Ah ha! So I am not the only one! But... does the new one have a screen that’s as big or bigger? Cuz I am soooo not digging spending a grand on a new phone. And I love my iPhone 6 Plus but it’s starting to have major major problems.
> -Meg


It’s a bit over 6” so I think it’s comparable.... ITS TIME ?


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Hush yr face. The sad thing is my phone is everything but a phone for the most part. I rarely call anyone and texts aren’t very frequent. I use my phone for surfing the net and taking pictures... lol
I had a Nokia open face brick phone for a long time. Then a Motorola flip. Then a Microsoft Windows phone that was a Nokia. 
Then this beast has been my first apple.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

EllieMay said:


> It’s a bit over 6” so I think it’s comparable.... ITS TIME ?


I know but spending that much money!!! Argh.


----------



## EllieMay

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Hush yr face. The sad thing is my phone is everything but a phone for the most part. I rarely call anyone and texts aren’t very frequent. I use my phone for surfing the net and taking pictures... lol
> I had a Nokia open face brick phone for a long time. Then a Motorola flip. Then a Microsoft Windows phone that was a Nokia.
> Then this beast has been my first apple.


There is no going back!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Pastel Tortie

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Hush yr face. The sad thing is my phone is everything but a phone for the most part. I rarely call anyone and texts aren’t very frequent. I use my phone for surfing the net and taking pictures... lol
> I had a Nokia open face brick phone for a long time. Then a Motorola flip. Then a Microsoft Windows phone that was a Nokia.
> Then this beast has been my first apple.


I just had to give up on the Windows phone recently. Wasn't happy about it. I don't like having to learn a new operating system (android). 

I do, however, like the new phone having video call capability. So the next time my other half has to travel to another time zone or another state for months at a time, we can actually SEE each other when we talk.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> There is no going back!!!


Nope... coz all the others are discontinued haha


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Pastel Tortie said:


> I just had to give up on the Windows phone recently. Wasn't happy about it. I don't like having to learn a new operating system (android).
> 
> I do, however, like the new phone having video call capability. So the next time my other half has to travel to another time zone or another state for months at a time, we can actually SEE each other when we talk.


I liked the windows phone cuz it was like being on a computer. The crap thing was not many apps.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> I just had to give up on the Windows phone recently. Wasn't happy about it. I don't like having to learn a new operating system (android).
> 
> I do, however, like the new phone having video call capability. So the next time my other half has to travel to another time zone or another state for months at a time, we can actually SEE each other when we talk.


Purrrrrr ?


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Nope... coz all the others are discontinued haha


Hahaha! Yr a man so I am guessing you like electronics and gadgets? What are you running?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Hahaha! Yr a man so I am guessing you like electronics and gadgets? What are you running?


Nah.. i dont need fancy gadgets. I have an i phone 8 still lol it does its job


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> I liked the windows phone cuz it was like being on a computer. The crap thing was not many apps.


Exactly. I liked the familiarity, the consistency... but every time someone said, "Oh, you can just download our app... " Nope.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Nah.. i dont need fancy gadgets. I have an i phone 8 still lol it does its job


Ok. That earned you some bonus points.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Purrrrrr ?


The cats had funny reactions to their dad's voice coming from the small black box (old phone). It's going to be interesting, watching them try to figure out the visual component. 

That won't be for a while, though. Other half has been working from home for the last few months. It's great to have him home again, but there are trade-offs.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Pastel Tortie said:


> I just had to give up on the Windows phone recently. Wasn't happy about it. I don't like having to learn a new operating system (android).
> 
> I do, however, like the new phone having video call capability. So the next time my other half has to travel to another time zone or another state for months at a time, we can actually SEE each other when we talk.



Funny?.... when my other half travels I am lookin’ forward to the peace and quiet and can’t wait till he is out of my face. 
After he leaves I hide the phone and then tell him it never rang? (After I have deleted the calls)...????


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Funny?.... when my other half travels I am lookin’ forward to the peace and quiet and can’t wait till he is out of my face.
> After he leaves I hide the phone and then tell him it never rang? (After I have deleted the calls)...????


Well... Mine does most of the cooking around here. ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Pastel Tortie said:


> I just don't say a lot of personal stuff in writing.
> My catty side has some nasty claws, so I try not to let it out too often.


I discovered that I do put personal crap on line.


EllieMay said:


> Oooh guess what??? I ordered the new iPhone today’s... I have been debating over a week now. I went to answer my phone this morning ( iPhone 6 Plus) and it wouldn’t let me touch anything on the screen.,,, my last straw! I felt guilty all day but I’m still kind of excited ?
> 
> It’s the little things ?


Oh hell...the *LITTLE* things??? I am still using the final generation of flip phones. I drive a 30 yr old car with hand crank windows, no cup holder, no air conditioning, my computer is prolly 14-15 years old, hell, I am older than dirt lol


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> I discovered that I do put personal crap on line.
> 
> Oh hell...the *LITTLE* things??? I am still using the final generation of flip phones. I drive a 30 yr old car with hand crank windows, no cup holder, no air conditioning, my computer is prolly 14-15 years old, hell, I am older than dirt lol


Yeahhhh... but you love it;-) Aged like fine wine..... ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Pastel Tortie said:


> Well... Mine does most of the cooking around here. ?



Mine too.. and leaves a mess everywhere?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Nah.. i dont need fancy gadgets. I have an i phone 8 still lol it does its job


I like the thumb print on my 8! The face lock scares me!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Mine too.. and leaves a mess everywhere?


Well, not _everywhere_...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> I like the thumb print on my 8! The face lock scares me!


Ueah.. what happens if u get in an accident and ur face is all swollen??? Will ur phone recognize u?? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Mine too.. and leaves a mess everywhere?


Send him up here...I'll shape him up for you


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> I just don't say a lot of personal stuff in writing.
> My catty side has some nasty claws, so I try not to let it out too often.


I wish Dilly, our cat,vwould think like you. He loves being petted and scratches so much you better take off running to stop.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Is there a snort in there???


Well... you can't learn how to play unless you play.?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ueah.. what happens if u get in an accident and ur face is all swollen??? Will ur phone recognize u?? ?


Hell I have such a grumpy face it might not recognize me if I smiled!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


RIP Joe!


----------



## EllieMay

How did your football turn out??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> How did your football turn out??


Dont ask


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dont ask


Brady and Gronk are back in sync!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Brady and Gronk are back in sync!


Look out NFC!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

How the hell do we lose to The broncos ??? Ahhhhhhh


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

How was ur Sunday EllieMay? Better than mine? Lol


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> Hell I have such a grumpy face it might not recognize me if I smiled!


Grumpyface??? I named this 3-toed box turtle "Grumpy Face" He's so cute He's about 3 weeks old


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> Brady and Gronk are back in sync!


NASCAR was good. I slept thru it totally, and don't know who won, and it's the damned payoff. New medication don't get it. Slept all week end


----------



## Lokkje

maggie3fan said:


> I discovered that I do put personal crap on line.
> 
> Oh hell...the *LITTLE* things??? I am still using the final generation of flip phones. I drive a 30 yr old car with hand crank windows, no cup holder, no air conditioning, my computer is prolly 14-15 years old, hell, I am older than dirt lol


I miss hand cranked windows. And push out vent windows. And three on the tree with a love knob.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> I miss hand cranked windows. And push out vent windows. And three on the tree with a love knob.


Oh my! You are also older than dirt!


----------



## Zoeclare

Lokkje said:


> I miss hand cranked windows. And push out vent windows. And three on the tree with a love knob.


I have to ask, what is a love knob? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> I like the thumb print on my 8! The face lock scares me!



why is your face scary? ???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Pastel Tortie said:


> Well, not _everywhere_...



unfortunately, yes everywhere.
The last time he made me a birthday cake he tracked flour (I am guessing) on his shoes all the way into the dining room to sing happy birthday to me. All the guests started laughing... said..” Boy, he really put his FOOT in it!” “ we hope it doesn’t taste like a shoe!” (It did, but at least he tried)
“A” for effort.??


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chefdenoel10 said:


> why is your face scary? ???


Remeber you asked!! I am actually smiling


----------



## Zoeclare

Zoeclare said:


> I have to ask, what is a love knob? ?


Someone please answer before @Chubbs the tegu sees! ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Zoeclare said:


> Someone please answer before @Chubbs the tegu sees! ?


A TV Remote? I just base that on the time it is in their hands!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Dont tell me its a stick shift... can u drive a stick shift? “ no, i drive a love knob”


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> Remeber you asked!! I am actually smiling
> View attachment 309492



you are handsome! ?
What’s the neck brace for?
Or is that a turtle neck? ?
?
Your phone is mistaken....
Maybe it’s a “male” phone? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Zoeclare said:


> Someone please answer before @Chubbs the tegu sees! ?



??????????????
Too late!!!!
He always has a sense of when someone drops an innuendo!!!????
Maybe he has a radar for it??? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> ??????????????
> Too late!!!!
> He always has a sense of when someone drops an innuendo!!!????
> Maybe he has a radar for it??? ?


Dont blame me for this one lol


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dont blame me for this one lol



true. But your reply says it all!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> true. But your reply says it all!
> View attachment 309504


Stop being a love knob  hahaha


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> How was ur Sunday EllieMay? Better than mine? Lol


Well heck... I’m just seeing this and I don’t remember now ?. Forgive me please


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Stop being a love knob  hahaha



??.... YOU are the one with the love knob!..... I think ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Well heck... I’m just seeing this and I don’t remember now ?. Forgive me please


If u don't remember then it must of been a really good day


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> ??.... YOU are the one with the love knob!..... I think ??


Its a loveless knob


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> I miss hand cranked windows. And push out vent windows. And three on the tree with a love knob.


I know these things that you speak of.... but I dont miss them at all ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> If u don't remember then it must of been a really good day



???????????????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its a loveless knob



Then you are not using it right. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I know these things that you speak of.... but I dont miss them at all ?


Agree!!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Then you are not using it right. ?


I guess not.. coz the channel is not changing


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dont tell me its a stick shift... can u drive a stick shift? “ no, i drive a love knob”


My moped doesn't have gears, it's just a twist and go! ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> If u don't remember then it must of been a really good day


Sheesh.. I really hate to lose those... I’ll have to try for a repeat this evening then.. maybe if it becomes repetitive, I won’t forget... ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I guess not.. coz the channel is not changing



didnt you hear???
Alcohol makes the channel change!
?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> My moped doesn't have gears, it's just a twist and go! ?


Mines a rub and go haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> didnt you hear???
> Alcohol makes the channel change!
> ?


Noo.. thats hallucinogens


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Noo.. thats hallucinogens



you say tomato.....I say.....
Alcohol ? 
I still want to remember at the end of the night ya know! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Sheesh.. I really hate to lose those... I’ll have to try for a repeat this evening then.. maybe if it becomes repetitive, I won’t forget... ?


U better share!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U better share!


10/4
I’ll call you out in a couple hours..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> 10/4
> I’ll call you out in a couple hours..


Oooh.. a lil pregame music lol


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Blackdog1714 said:


> Remeber you asked!! I am actually smiling
> View attachment 309492


I think I imagined you with darker hair... ? ?


----------



## EllieMay

last one.. for a little while
?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> I think I imagined you with darker hair... ? ?


I dyed it for him


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Mines a rub and go haha


Sometimes, if its cold, I need to kick-start it!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Sometimes, if its cold, I need to kick-start it!


Zoeclare: “i wont be in today boss.. i ran into some trouble”


----------



## Zoeclare

I don't know how to post music ? please can someone play Before He Cheats by Carrie Underwood I have my hairbrush ready to sing into (actually its an empty prossecco bottle)


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Zoeclare: “i wont be in today boss.. i ran into some trouble”
> View attachment 309508


I would actually cry if I damaged my beautiful bodywork! (The moped)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> I don't know how to post music ? please can someone play Before He Cheats by Carrie Underwood I have my hairbrush ready to sing into (actually its an empty prossecco bottle)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> I don't know how to post music ? please can someone play Before He Cheats by Carrie Underwood I have my hairbrush ready to sing into (actually its an empty prossecco bottle)


Just go to youtube.. pick the song, hite the share icon, and copy link.. then paste here


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just go to youtube.. pick the song, hite the share icon, and copy link.. then paste here


Thank you Im not very good with technology, which is ridiculous considering I'm studying to be a proofreader lol! My Adobe pdf assignment brought me out in a cold sweat ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Thank you Im not very good with technology, which is ridiculous considering I'm studying to be a proofreader lol! My Adobe pdf assignment brought me out in a cold sweat ?


Do not proofread any of my posts! Ull get writers cramp correcting them


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Or carpal tunnel


----------



## Zoeclare

Have you seen some of my posts? ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Have you seen some of my posts? ??


I wanna thank u for making me look wicked smaahhht haha


----------



## Zoeclare

I do have a "bad grammar" face though. Have you ever seen BASEketball? That face that lex luther guy makes then the other person says "did i just fart?" I think its kind of like that!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I have not. Demonstrate please lol


----------



## Zoeclare

Ok


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chefdenoel10 said:


> you are handsome! ?
> What’s the neck brace for?
> Or is that a turtle neck? ?
> ?
> Your phone is mistaken....
> Maybe it’s a “male” phone? ?


It is my MASK just down in the ready position. I have still fortunate too have only one chin


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Love it!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Ok
> View attachment 309523


Thats my pooping face ?


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thats my pooping face ?


Weirdly, I already had that picture taken! I sent it to my friend before I got made redundant because the store i got sent to had no lights in the staffroom ! I ate my lunch by torchlight lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Weirdly, I already had that picture taken! I sent it to my friend before I got made redundant because the store i got sent to had no lights in the staffroom ! I ate my lunch by torchlight lol


Romantic haha


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> It is my MASK just down in the ready position. I have still fortunate too have only one chin



omg!!! I am home so I am not wearing a mask.... hahahaha. Forgot we have to wear those now...?
Duh.... pastel tort is right.... I thought you had brown hair too?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chefdenoel10 said:


> omg!!! I am home so I am not wearing a mask.... hahahaha. Forgot we have to wear those now...?
> Duh.... pastel tort is right.... I thought you had brown hair too?


It is blonde with lost of white and some grey


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> It is blonde with lost of white and some grey



sounds........(I have to keep it clean) lovely.
Salt and pepper is “IN” now. (Thank god)
Course ...I have more salt than pepper...
I guess it’s because we are blondes ?‍?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I actually dyed my hair blonde the other day


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I actually dyed my hair blonde the other day



you did not!!?!?????
I need to see it! 
I don’t want to.... I HAVE TO!
So strike a pose ....and get on it!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> you did not!!?!?????
> I need to see it!
> I don’t want to.... I HAVE TO!
> So strike a pose ....and get on it!


Noooo! Ull laugh at me ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Noooo! Ull laugh at me ?



I laugh at you anyway!
Why stop now?
You know ALL THE GIRLS LOOOOOVE you 
No matter what color your hair is.
And now a days.... you shouldn’t care what others think! We are in an age where all kinds are acceptable!! 
(until I see this?)... no jk!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I laugh at you anyway!
> Why stop now?
> You know ALL THE GIRLS LOOOOOVE you
> No matter what color your hair is.
> And now a days.... you shouldn’t care what others think! We are in an age where all kinds are acceptable!!
> (until I see this?)... no jk!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I havent styled it today


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 309537



you still look very handsome...
In a “Harpo Marx” kinda way....?
You are young... do you know who Harpo Marx even is??? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 309537



good thing you have very nice lips. 
?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> you still look very handsome...
> In a “Harpo Marx” kinda way....?
> You are young... do you know who Harpo Marx even is??? ?


Ive heard of him.. i think ? was he an actor? Lol


----------



## Zoeclare

Chefdenoel10 said:


> you still look very handsome...
> In a “Harpo Marx” kinda way....?
> You are young... do you know who Harpo Marx even is??? ?


I was going to say Nick Carter from the Backstreet Boys!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> I was going to say Nick Carter from the Backstreet Boys!


God give me the strength Not to hurt somebody ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

How old are u chef?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ur so old ur ss# is 1 haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I wanna thank u for making me look wicked smaahhht haha


Deeds!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I actually dyed my hair blonde the other day


Liar!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Liar!


Noooo


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


Im freaken cracking up here


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chefdenoel10 said:


> omg!!! I am home so I am not wearing a mask.... hahahaha. Forgot we have to wear those now...?
> Duh.... pastel tort is right.... I thought you had brown hair too?


Well, I have brown hair. Does that help? ?


----------



## EllieMay

I have magical hair... it changes colors often


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Greatest friday night house party song ever


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Greatest friday night house party song ever


Agreed!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Omg.. we got a snorter lmao


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Omg that girl sounds like a pigeon


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Omg.. we got a snorter lmao


It won’t play!!! But that’s probably best because I know I can’t be beat


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Omg that girl sounds like a pigeon


Definitely not me then.... what are you up to this evening?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> It won’t play!!! But that’s probably best because I know I can’t be beat


Damnit


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Definitely not me then.... what are you up to this evening?


Just having a couple beers listening to music. Hbu?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just having a couple beers listening to music. Hbu?


I’m having a vodka mixed while doing some detective work.... lol.. that’s why the long lengths between the posts.. sorry ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I’m having a vodka mixed while doing some detective work.... lol.. that’s why the long lengths between the posts.. sorry ?


No prob EllieMay Holmes. Do whatcha gotta do lol


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> No prob EllieMay Holmes. Do whatcha gotta do lol


Just to save u some time... it was the butler with the candlestick


----------



## EllieMay

There’s never enough hours in the day and sometimes alcohol just amplified my brain.. (scary stuff I know) ?


----------



## EllieMay

A


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just to save u some time... it was the butler with the candlestick


bout right!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> There’s never enough hours in the day and sometimes alcohol just amplified my brain.. (scary stuff I know) ?


True story


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> True story


No hunting stories yet??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Go do ur thing girl! I kno u got a lot on ur plate rn


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Go do ur thing girl! I kno u got a lot on ur plate rn


Welllll...this one time at band camp


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> There’s never enough hours in the day and sometimes alcohol just amplified my brain.. (scary stuff I know) ?


It does have a way of bypassing mental filters. Sometimes unfiltered is useful. ?


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

EllieMay said:


> I have magical hair... it changes colors often


Amen. Just don't try purple. smh. not as advertised. Maroon is closer.
So back to black soonish I am thinking. Although my daughter is trying to talk me into a red/orange/sunset kinda mess again.
-Meg


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> It does have a way of bypassing mental filters. Sometimes unfiltered is useful. ?


Filters are for fake ppl  Get a person sh*t faced and no need for lie detector tests haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Amen. Just don't try purple. smh. not as advertised. Maroon is closer.
> So back to black soonish I am thinking. Although my daughter is trying to talk me into a red/orange/sunset kinda mess again.
> -Meg


Silver highlights look hot af.. js


----------



## Blackdog1714

That where you have been ! Ice Ice baby too cold too cold


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Silver highlights look hot af.. js


HAHAHA.. If I wanted silver highlights I'd just let it go natural(dark brown almost black) I don't have white hairs, it comes in a silver. And I have this skunk thing going on in the front left side from the trauma of my car wreck.
-Meg


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> That where you have been ! Ice Ice baby too cold too cold


Alright stop, collaborate and listen


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Filters are for fake ppl  Get a person sh*t faced and no need for lie detector tests haha


Even when their brain-mouth filter is missing to begin with! ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Go do ur thing girl! I kno u got a lot on ur plate rn


Exactly why I’m trying to take a break... and DONT tell me what to do!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> HAHAHA.. If I wanted silver highlights I'd just let it go natural(dark brown almost black) I don't have white hairs, it comes in a silver. And I have this skunk thing going on in the front left side from the trauma of my car wreck.
> -Meg


Skunk thing?


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> It does have a way of bypassing mental filters. Sometimes unfiltered is useful. ?


Agreed!!! Great minds think alike


----------



## Blackdog1714

I miss this Christmas decoration so much


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Exactly why I’m trying to take a break... and DONT tell me what to do!!!


Listen.. i hid ur boots so im safe


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Even when their brain-mouth filter is missing to begin with! ?


My brain is missing.. once i bought the damn filter it ran away


----------



## EllieMay

Hubby had always told me that I’m way too honest.. I’m usually really good about covering it up with sarcasm or a certain look that makes people think I’m joking...


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> I miss this Christmas decoration so much


LMAO!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Listen.. i hid ur boots so im safe


Ummm, I have numerous pairs of boots.. your **** outta luck honey ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Hubby had always told me that I’m way too honest.. I’m usually really good about covering it up with sarcasm or a certain look that makes people think I’m joking...


I see right thru u! I can tell when u wanna kill someone lol


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Ummm, I have numerous pairs of boots.. your **** outta luck honey ?


But those are the ones with the prickly bush sh*t that i put in there


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Hubby had always told me that I’m way too honest.. I’m usually really good about covering it up with sarcasm or a certain look that makes people think I’m joking...


It's an art form. Humor disguises a lot of truth.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Zoeclare said:


> I was going to say Nick Carter from the Backstreet Boys!



hahahaah!!! Yea! Him too!!!
Still not bad.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> How old are u chef?



?.....why?


----------



## Yvonne G

I just listened to a voicemail from Maggie - she has no internet and no land line


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


Good song but this is my fav from him


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> How old are u chef?


 
you NEVER ask a girls AGE or WEIGHT!!!??
What... were you brought up by monkeys?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yvonne G said:


> I just listened to a voicemail from Maggie - she has no internet and no land line


Pheww. I seen u in here and thought i was in trouble lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Pheww. I seen u in here and thought i was in trouble lol


Tell Mags that Jay says hello


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ur so old ur ss# is 1 haha



i didn’t say I KNEW Harpo Marx....?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> you NEVER ask a girls AGE or WEIGHT!!!??
> What... were you brought up by monkeys?


Noo.. wolves  U know what its like sleeping in ur own pee??? Oh yeah u do hahaha


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


>



isnt he from hoodie and the blowfish??
When did he go country????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Pastel Tortie said:


> Well, I have brown hair. Does that help? ?



yes.... as a matter of fact it does! ??


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> But those are the ones with the prickly bush sh*t that i put in there


Can’t get me there either... I learned along time ago to shake out my boots before I put my feet in them.. that trick only works on green horns


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> I just listened to a voicemail from Maggie - she has no internet and no land line


Poor Maggie! Bet she’s going stir crazy! Wonder why though? Not the fires still??


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> isnt he from hoodie and the blowfish??
> When did he go country????


Been a while... there’s an interview somewhere with his daughter that talks about that..


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Good song but this is my fav from him


Ditto


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> A
> 
> bout right!!!


At least that’s what those kids are gonna say EllieMay... don’t you believe it!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Can’t get me there either... I learned along time ago to shake out my boots before I put my feet in them.. that trick only works on green horns


What are wrking on one of the deadliest catch boats now??lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> isnt he from hoodie and the blowfish??
> When did he go country????


Yes. Liked him then too. Hes better country tho


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Ditto


U had me at hello. Haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> It's an art form. Humor disguises a lot of truth.


So does a boob job and a tuck ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Y’all need to get some cactus boots for kicking Chubbs booty!!!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> I just listened to a voicemail from Maggie - she has no internet and no land line



is that what happened...
I was wondering why she wasn’t on here with chubbs... 
is everything ok?
It isn’t the fires is it?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Y’all need to get some cactus boots for kicking Chubbs booty!!!!!


Blackdog ! I thought we were boys man


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Pheww. I seen u in here and thought i was in trouble lol



you are !!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> you are !!


U have cactus boots???


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> What are wrking on one of the deadliest catch boats now??lol


I like that show but I haven’t watched it enough to catch your reference??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I like that show but I haven’t watched it enough to catch your reference??


Thats the only place ive heard the term “green horn”


----------



## EllieMay

Well, I’m gonna have to take the shitkickers off now and shut my party down.. 5am comes early..


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thats the only place ive heard the term “green horn”


OMG— seriously??? You don’t watch westerns??? I thought we were soulmates!!! OHHHH THE DISAPPOINTMENT!!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Go sleep on it! I cant believe u just questioned out soulmateness haha yes i make up words


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Good night EllieJay!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

*May


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Good night EllieJay!


Good night Jellie ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Blackdog ! I thought we were boys man



hes with us NOW! ?
One of us.....?
One of us.....
One of us......?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U have cactus boots???



i read that fastand thought it said cactus Boobs!!!! Lol!!
No I don’t but I have a cactus bra. 
(before you ask)..


----------



## Lokkje

Love knob
Suicide knob
Necker knob 
Steering wheel spinner knob
Geez
Saguaro cactus boot https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQuqjBXZKJGnU1jOvc19xTGZB9-ZSR-_LtXYAaTrjH7zg&s
Cactus bra




__





Redirect Notice






images.app.goo.gl


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Blackdog ! I thought we were boys man


We are I know you like it rough


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> Love knob
> Suicide knob
> Necker knob
> Steering wheel spinner knob
> Geez
> Saguaro cactus boot https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQuqjBXZKJGnU1jOvc19xTGZB9-ZSR-_LtXYAaTrjH7zg&s
> Cactus bra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> images.app.goo.gl



Uuuhhhm.....Lokkje..... this is why 
I LOVE YOU!!!! ? ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> We are I know you like it rough


If it aint rough it aint right


----------



## Zoeclare

Naughty boys! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> If it aint rough it aint right



Hey!!! That was MY line!!!!
?
Thief.


----------



## Lokkje

X


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Have a great Friday alll!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Have a great Friday alll!


Good morning and happy Friday to you!


----------



## Zoeclare

Lunch time for me already! Just spent all morning applying for jobs! Is it too early for wine?


----------



## Zoeclare

I've just spent nearly an hour completing a "personality test" for one job, the outcome of which was basically that I don't like to be the centre of attention, don't want all eyes on me etc etc, and now they've asked me to film a video application!!??? im seriously considering doing it in a balaclava!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Blackdog1714

Zoeclare said:


> I've just spent nearly an hour completing a "personality test" for one job, the outcome of which was basically that I don't like to be the centre of attention, don't want all eyes on me etc etc, and now they've asked me to film a video application!!??? im seriously considering doing it in a balaclava!


Nope go with a Burqa!


----------



## Zoeclare

Blackdog1714 said:


> Nope go with a Burqa!


 I cant do it today anyway, by the time ive put enough make up on to look half decent it'll be night time!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ur so old ur ss# is 1 haha


No...that's ME! I am old as hell
here's me trying to take a selfie
Crap! Guess I'm no Kim Kardashian
Instructions for selfies plz


----------



## Zoeclare

maggie3fan said:


> No...that's ME! I am old as hell
> here's me trying to take a selfie
> Crap! Guess I'm no Kim Kardashian
> Instructions for selfies plz
> View attachment 309614
> View attachment 309615
> View attachment 309616
> View attachment 309617
> View attachment 309620


I can never do mirror selfies! I just flip the camera on my phone ?


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> No...that's ME! I am old as hell
> here's me trying to take a selfie
> Crap! Guess I'm no Kim Kardashian
> Instructions for selfies plz
> View attachment 309614
> View attachment 309615
> View attachment 309616
> View attachment 309617
> View attachment 309620


Maggie!!! Turn the camera around


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Weekend has officially started woooooo hoooooo


----------



## Zoeclare

So I did the video application, they asked why I was naked apart from a balaclava! ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

This will be the last decent weather for 7 months. So I am going to bundle up in flannel and wool and barbecue (however you spell it) cook tri tip on my Webber. Almost everybody is welcome woooo hoooooo


----------



## Zoeclare

Zoeclare said:


> So I did the video application, they asked why I was naked apart from a balaclava! ?


I'm sorry I've had wine ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> So I did the video application, they asked why I was naked apart from a balaclava! ?


U prob sent to wrong number


----------



## Maggie3fan

Zoeclare said:


> I'm sorry I've had wine ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> This will be the last decent weather for 7 months. So I am going to bundle up in flannel and wool and barbecue (however you spell it) cook tri tip on my Webber. Almost everybody is welcome woooo hoooooo


Yesssss! Sounds like a plan


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclares interview


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Zoeclares interview
> View attachment 309643


Actual footage! ? Actually my balaclava has a zip on the mouth bit!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U prob sent to wrong number


I never get any cool wrong number calls like that smh


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Actual footage! ? Actually my balaclava has a zip on the mouth bit!


Darnit! Another one i need to propose to ?


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Darnit! Another one i need to propose to ?


I will have a fake cupcake and a real diamond thank you very much! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> I will have a fake cupcake and a real diamond thank you very much! ?


Hey stop! Before i force feed u real cheese lmao


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hey stop! Before i force feed u real cheese lmao


U still working at the bar?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pub? Whatever u call it over there lol


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U still working at the bar?


For now, bloody boris keeps reducing the hours pubs can open for so I probably won't be for much longer, I'm only doing 7 till 10 tomorrow as it is ? i cant live a prossecco lifestyle on them hours lol!


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Pub? Whatever u call it over there lol


Actually its more of a working man's club, but I feel like that has a different meaning here? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Of heard of wrking girls haha


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Of heard of wrking girls haha


It just means its a members club!


----------



## Zoeclare

Zoeclare said:


> For now, bloody boris keeps reducing the hours pubs can open for so I probably won't be for much longer, I'm only doing 7 till 10 tomorrow as it is ? i cant live a prossecco lifestyle on them hours lol!


I've got Nitro on a treadmill to power his UVB tube to save money! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I know haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> It just means its a members club!


so its like all old ppl?


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> so its like all old ppl?


Basically, yes!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Do they compliment u on ur tassels?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Or can they even see them? Haha


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Or can they even see them? Haha


What are you saying, they hang down behind the bar? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Nooo lol i meant coz they’re old! (The guys not tassels) smh but who knows.. maybe u do have some knee ticklers ?


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Nooo lol i meant coz they’re old! (The guys not tassels) smh but who knows.. maybe u do have some knee ticklers ?


I literally can't believe i wrote that!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> I literally can't believe i wrote that!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> I literally can't believe i wrote that!


I cant either! Smh u sicko


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 309647


Omg what even is that! Looks like a bingo wing!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I was talking bout tassels in ur hair


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Omg what even is that! Looks like a bingo wing!


I have no idea. I think she through her boob over her shoulder and it landed under her armpit


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I have no idea. I think she through her boob over her shoulder and it landed under her armpit


Why would you film that! All the prossecco in the world wouldn't make me go "hey babe, let's film my droopy baps!" I can't stop laughing!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Oh god. I learned a new word! Lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I wonder if i say nice baps around here anyone would know ? haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

What??? Nice eyes.. calm down


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I wonder if i say nice baps around here anyone would know ? haha


Some would.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Some would.


Miss pastel would give me a .... phshhhisss


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Nope not there yet


----------



## Blackdog1714

Going to OH in a couple of weeks to visit family and this will be the theme song!


----------



## Zoeclare

I was just thinking how gross it was he didn't wash the items and then he sang it!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

This one is for Blackdog


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And one for zoeclare ?


----------



## Zoeclare

Maybe I should post some British "country" music?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Maybe I should post some British "country" music?


Go for it! The more music the better


----------



## Zoeclare

No, no one should be subjected to combine harvester by the wurzels! Even if they do have better teeth than me!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> No, no one should be subjected to combine harvester by the wurzels! Even if they do have better teeth than me!


Sounds like i would agree lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Zoeclare

Once again, I have to leave the party when its just getting started! Have an awesome Friday night and post lots of tunes for me to listen to tomorrow! ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Once again, I have to leave the party when its just getting started! Have an awesome Friday night and post lots of tunes for me to listen to tomorrow! ???


 Good night knee tassels. Sleep well


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Stand up for the flag u mofos!


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I wonder if i say nice baps around here anyone would know ? haha


A bread roll ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> A bread roll ?


How are u Kris?? Its been a while


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> How are u Kris?? Its been a while


No it hasn’t


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> No it hasn’t


Yesssss! I havent heard from u!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Well heck... I’m just seeing this and I don’t remember now ?. Forgive me please


I'm just seeing this stuff now on Friday!!! Whatever ? and here last night I was forlorn cause it was so quiet.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I'm just seeing this stuff now on Friday!!! Whatever ? and here last night I was forlorn cause it was so quiet.


Quiet sucks on a friday lol


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Quiet sucks on a friday lol


Yea but that was posted Wednesday. Talk about a slow computer!!! And I was looking the past couple of days. Now it's Friday and I finally found Wednesday posts. I guess I'll just deal with it.??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Yea but that was posted Wednesday. Talk about a slow computer!!! And I was looking the past couple of days. Now it's Friday and I finally found Wednesday posts. I guess I'll just deal with it.??


Wth.. im gonna have EllieMay buybu a new computer haha


----------



## EllieMay

Zoeclare said:


> I'm sorry I've had wine ?


Wine is good


----------



## EllieMay

Zoeclare said:


> Maybe I should post some British "country" music?


Definitely should....;-)


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


Amen


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I'm just seeing this stuff now on Friday!!! Whatever ? and here last night I was forlorn cause it was so quiet.



Great minds forget alike;-)


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wth.. im gonna have EllieMay buybu a new computer haha



SHEEEEEEUUUTTTTT.... ILL BE LUCKY TO BUY MATCHING SOCKS FOR A WHILE!


----------



## EllieMay

Good night friends;-)*


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


This is so good!


----------



## Maggie3fan

*BORING*


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> *BORING*


?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> *BORING*


Welcome back Mags!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Welcome back Mags!


So check this out...I am talking to Comcast on my land line. He tells me to go see where the modem is or something, so I go, and see I have nothing, and the guy from Comcast is gone, and the Internet was down no nothing. 2 days no phone or 'net. So frustrating. But I did get the kitchen cleaned and the tort shed is perfect now.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> So check this out...I am talking to Comcast on my land line. He tells me to go see where the modem is or something, so I go, and see I have nothing, and the guy from Comcast is gone, and the Internet was down no nothing. 2 days no phone or 'net. So frustrating. But I did get the kitchen cleaned and the tort shed is perfect now.


Man.. id go insane lol u must of felt like a kid again with non internet haha


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> So check this out...I am talking to Comcast on my land line. He tells me to go see where the modem is or something, so I go, and see I have nothing, and the guy from Comcast is gone, and the Internet was down no nothing. 2 days no phone or 'net. So frustrating. But I did get the kitchen cleaned and the tort shed is perfect now.


2 days without Internet, no land line and then the Cable guy comes to save the day...and he did. He looks at the modem, PLUGS IT IN, and leaves. 2 days and I live alone. I did not climb back there and unplugs my modem.


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Man.. id go insane lol u must of felt like a kid again with non internet haha


Actually now I have you back. That's sorta like that old familiar toothache, not bad enuf for the dentist, but an irritant non the less


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> 2 days without Internet, no land line and then the Cable guy comes to save the day...and he did. He looks at the modem, PLUGS IT IN, and leaves. 2 days and I live alone. I did not climb back there and unplugs my modem.
> 
> Actually now I have you back. That's sorta like that old familiar toothache, not bad enuf for the dentist, but an irritant non the less


Oh ive missed that clever sense of humor of urs


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> 2 days without Internet, no land line and then the Cable guy comes to save the day...and he did. He looks at the modem, PLUGS IT IN, and leaves. 2 days and I live alone. I did not climb back there and unplugs my modem.
> 
> Actually now I have you back. That's sorta like that old familiar toothache, not bad enuf for the dentist, but an irritant non the less


Gald darned Racoons!!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> No...that's ME! I am old as hell
> here's me trying to take a selfie
> Crap! Guess I'm no Kim Kardashian
> Instructions for selfies plz
> View attachment 309614
> View attachment 309615
> View attachment 309616
> View attachment 309617
> View attachment 309620



two words....
Simply—gorgeous!
?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oh god. I learned a new word! Lol



so does that make your vocabulary up to three now??? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> so does that make your vocabulary up to three now??? ?


3 that im allowed to say on here haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Oops wrong one


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Im dead


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> 3 that im allowed to say on here haha



happy Saturday every body!
How boring!
When did my life end up so boring?
I am dancing to Marc Anthony by self here?
Post Selina- which was my FAVORITE..
Como la flor..IN CONCERT!!
Wow! .... just WOW! 
essssss ooh! Me hente! 
now—-KC and the Sunshine Band
“Boogie Shoes”! 
too old for you chubbs , you won’t know who that is....
Hey?? I am having a blast and I am not drunk yet!? 
good music always does the trick!
???????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oops wrong one



not for me! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im dead



not dead..... just FIRED!!!! 
here is your pink slip— now slip on atta hea! (Jersey accent).


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

George carlin is the best!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> George carlin is the best!



your too young for George no?
Your more like a Rodney dangerfield?
?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Rodney is not funny lol


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> your too young for George no?
> Your more like a Rodney dangerfield?
> ?


Now it’s...
Selina—“bails esta cumbia!”
Hey..hey..hey...hey.........
HHHEEEEEEEEEEYYYYY!
Love it!!!
Sing it Selina!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Rodney is not funny lol



I beg YOUR pardon! Wth??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I beg YOUR pardon! Wth??



but you ARE correct in saying George Carlin was the ? funniest... him and we can’t forget Robin Williams!!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> but you ARE correct in saying George Carlin was the ? funniest... him and we can’t forget Robin Williams!!!!


Watch some of Anthony Jeselnik stand up. Hes hilarious


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> but you ARE correct in saying George Carlin was the ? funniest... him and we can’t forget Robin Williams!!!!



what’s on the agenda for you tonight chubbs?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Watch some of Anthony Jeselnik stand up. Hes hilarious



ooooooo !!!!!
Ok! 
never heard of him? Sorry
Great now I have plans tonight!
Thanks!
Let Selina Finnish first though...
Then some drinks and Anthony whatever his name was.... ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> ooooooo !!!!!
> Ok!
> never heard of him? Sorry
> Great now I have plans tonight!
> Thanks!
> Let Selina Finnish first though...
> Then some drinks and Anthony whatever his name was.... ???


Heres a sample


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Rodney is not funny lol


Oh yes... he definitely is


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> but you ARE correct in saying George Carlin was the ? funniest... him and we can’t forget Robin Williams!!!!


Or Ron white


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Oh yes... he definitely is


Just When u think u kno somebody Smh lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Or Ron white


Ron white i agree


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wth.. im gonna have EllieMay buybu a new computer haha


I just read she got a new phone. Kinda like me. And I ended up with your picture in my photos ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I just read she got a new phone. Kinda like me. And I ended up with your picture in my photos ?


This one?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> So check this out...I am talking to Comcast on my land line. He tells me to go see where the modem is or something, so I go, and see I have nothing, and the guy from Comcast is gone, and the Internet was down no nothing. 2 days no phone or 'net. So frustrating. But I did get the kitchen cleaned and the tort shed is perfect now.


Yea they do that crazy crap to me too. I have to unplug wires and stuff I can't see. Then it magically comes back on when I manage to plug it all back in. But they're gone. They don't even wait to say goodbye.? They figure they're done and I didn't get paid for doing it...


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> happy Saturday every body!
> How boring!
> When did my life end up so boring?
> I am dancing to Marc Anthony by self here?
> Post Selina- which was my FAVORITE..
> Como la flor..IN CONCERT!!
> Wow! .... just WOW!
> essssss ooh! Me hente!
> now—-KC and the Sunshine Band
> “Boogie Shoes”!
> too old for you chubbs , you won’t know who that is....
> Hey?? I am having a blast and I am not drunk yet!?
> good music always does the trick!
> ???????


I love love love Selina


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> This one?
> View attachment 309738


You'd better not! And besides that I found out how to delete ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ron white i agree


See... we may can get the soulmateness back... lmao


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I just read she got a new phone. Kinda like me. And I ended up with your picture in my photos ?


That CAN NOT happen to me ????


----------



## EllieMay

So... what’s everybody doing with their Saturday? I have not got out of my huge sweatpants and ratty sweatshirt... it’s been great


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> So... what’s everybody doing with their Saturday? I have not got out of my huge sweatpants and ratty sweatshirt... it’s been great


Just watching college ball all day. I have not got out of my sundress and fishnets all day


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> So... what’s everybody doing with their Saturday? I have not got out of my huge sweatpants and ratty sweatshirt... it’s been great


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Or Ron white


With a drink in one hand and a cigarette in the other. He was so funny


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> two words....
> Simply—gorgeous!
> ?


Guess I could have at least combed my hair lololololol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> With a drink in one hand and a cigarette in the other. He was so funny


Like andrew dice


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> That CAN NOT happen to me ????


Well...My finger messes with me at times now. And my hand and such stuff. My LG did have a shortcut I can't do on my new phone but my little Moto can do some crazy stuff I couldn't do before. I'm still trying to figure out how.??


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just watching college ball all day. I have not got out of my sundress and fishnets all day


I had to watch football ? for my brother David. We had a home gaiting chow down. I even made chili for later hehehe...go Bucks!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just watching college ball all day. I have not got out of my sundress and fishnets all day


That’s so sad for you!!!
I see LSU pulled off a decent game but Texas a&m didn’t play this week :-(

I didn’t think one wore the fishnets with the sundress.. it’s a complete fashion faux paus


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 309743


You go Betty White!!!


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> Guess I could have at least combed my hair lololololol


I thought it was gorgeous too


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I had to watch football ? for my brother David. We had a home gaiting chow down. I even made chili for later hehehe...go Bucks!


Saving the chili for next weekend.. may really get wild then))


----------



## Zoeclare

Bingo shift today!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Been on since 0400 US East Coast- slowly waking up!


----------



## EllieMay

Zoeclare said:


> Bingo shift today!


Fun stuff! When my daughter was young, I worked bingo shifts for the school to help pay tuition.. (private school)


----------



## EllieMay

Well good morning!!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> Well good morning!!!


And I thought I got early!


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> And I thought I got early!


This is not early!!! It’s 7am here.. I am procrastinating and being lazy today... but it’s SUNDAY!!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Good morning! Iced coffee in hand and feeling good


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> This is not early!!! It’s 7am here.. I am procrastinating and being lazy today... but it’s SUNDAY!!!!


Lazy sundays are the best! Cold day under the covers watching football. Eating everything in sight


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Good morning! Iced coffee in hand and feeling good


Sweet mercy you early rising on a Sunday? Alright am I on an episode of punked?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Good morning! Iced coffee in hand and feeling good


You must have had a tame night last night)


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> This is not early!!! It’s 7am here.. I am procrastinating and being lazy today... but it’s SUNDAY!!!!


I thought you would be at least 2 hours behind RVA. I was up at 0300 and work a 4-4 today--12 hours. It is my weekend to work


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> You must have had a tame night last night)


Yes.. i was very well behaved. Did some wrk on the enclosure for the new lil buddy coming


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Lazy sundays are the best! Cold day under the covers watching football. Eating everything in sight


I did that yesterday... I have to STOP!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> I thought you would be at least 2 hours behind RVA. I was up at 0300 and work a 4-4 today--12 hours. It is my weekend to work


So you work the 3 on / 2 off then 2on / 3 off??


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> I did that yesterday... I have to STOP!!!
> View attachment 309753


It is tough to stop when you have encouragmentt to continue like those whiskers!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I did that yesterday... I have to STOP!!!
> View attachment 309753


The kitty looking like “im never drinking again! Get that coffee out my face!”


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> I thought you would be at least 2 hours behind RVA. I was up at 0300 and work a 4-4 today--12 hours. It is my weekend to work


Well hopefully all the crazies are done with their shenanigans ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> So you work the 3 on / 2 off then 2on / 3 off??


3 on/2 off/5 on/4 off at 10 hours a clip unless my parnter is off then its 12's. What makes it so nice is if you take the 3 on as holiday its sandwiched between 4 off and 2 off which eaquals 9 off for only 30 hours of time.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes.. i was very well behaved. Did some wrk on the enclosure for the new lil buddy coming


Oh yeah!! I was thinking about that yesterday.. when is he due again?? I can’t wait to see him.. then again, I don’t need to see crap that would put me in an “I want” mode! Lol... wait a minute... I bet it’s gonna be a girl !!! Ohhhhh... we get to help name right??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> 3 on/2 off/5 on/4 off at 10 hours a clip unless my parnter is off then its 12's. What makes it so nice is if you take the 3 on as holiday its sandwiched between 4 off and 2 off which eaquals 9 off for only 30 hours of time.


Its it early for riddles lol


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> The kitty looking like “im never drinking again! Get that coffee out my face!”


She’s old and a huge BEEOTCH... always has been.. just mean really... if I pet her ( even with her lying on me) she will turn around and bite me at some point!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Oh yeah!! I was thinking about that yesterday.. when is he due again?? I can’t wait to see him.. then again, I don’t need to see crap that would put me in an “I want” mode! Lol... wait a minute... I bet it’s gonna be a girl !!! Ohhhhh... we get to help name right??


I should have her wed if all goes well. And sure.. i will let u all help name her


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> 3 on/2 off/5 on/4 off at 10 hours a clip unless my parnter is off then its 12's. What makes it so nice is if you take the 3 on as holiday its sandwiched between 4 off and 2 off which eaquals 9 off for only 30 hours of time.


That would be nice... long enough to forget what you have to do when you get back ?


----------



## EllieMay

Did you notice how fast these replies are??? It’s the new 5G !!! I’m loving it!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Did you notice how fast these replies are??? It’s the new 5G !!! I’m loving it!!!


Well yeah.. u dont have to hit each button 4 times now to get to the letter u want haha


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well yeah.. u dont have to hit each button 4 times now to get to the letter u want haha


Lmao!!!! You are exactly right or go back and delete the paragraph that said nothing that I actually typed..?


----------



## EllieMay

Well... I gotta get up. It’s daylight and my horse is hollering for his breakfast.... check in on you nuts later


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Lmao!!!! You are exactly right or go back and delete the paragraph that said nothing that I actually typed..?


That part u can blame on the wine ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> She’s old and a huge BEEOTCH... always has been.. just mean really... if I pet her ( even with her lying on me) she will turn around and bite me at some point!


Smokey too! This morning at 05:00 he was all purring and then he just reached out and bit my nose. He ran, I chased him thruout the house, the jerk. Might as well get up.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> The kitty looking like “im never drinking again! Get that coffee out my face!”


With my cats, the look is usually "Why did you have to contaminate perfectly good milk with that stuff?"


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Blackdog1714 said:


> 3 on/2 off/5 on/4 off at 10 hours a clip unless my parnter is off then its 12's. What makes it so nice is if you take the 3 on as holiday its sandwiched between 4 off and 2 off which eaquals 9 off for only 30 hours of time.


Too much math before coffee...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

maggie3fan said:


> Smokey too! This morning at 05:00 he was all purring and then he just reached out and bit my nose. He ran, I chased him thruout the house, the jerk. Might as well get up.


Sneaky feline exercise program.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Pastel Tortie said:


> Sneaky feline exercise program.


I think that people who don't have cats are really missing out on a funny very intelligent species.


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its it early for riddles lol


haha only suckers work 5/2 days off during the best to run errands since everyone else is at work!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Zoeclare

I stink of beer and I also need a beer!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> I stink of beer and I also need a beer!


----------



## Zoeclare

No time for a straw!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Oh god.. dont knock ur tooth out


----------



## Zoeclare

Omg I don't know what happened! I cooked these vegan chorizo sausage things thinking I'd eat a couple for tea and have the rest tomorrow, of course I ended up troughing all 8 sausages! Cracked a beer and put a film on and just woken up now to warm beer and finished film! Was i in some sort of sausage coma! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Dont blame me for this one ?


----------



## Zoeclare

Also, someone at work said my hair bun looked like the poop emoji! Whats that all about!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Also, someone at work said my hair bun looked like the poop emoji! Whats that all about!


Called u a sh*thead


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Called u a sh*thead


Literally! Maybe thats why I binged on sausage!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Literally! Maybe thats why I binged on sausage!


----------



## Zoeclare

Sausage makes me happy!


----------



## Zoeclare

Just reread that! Bit cringe!


----------



## EllieMay

The real nut house we listen to “monster jam” while we paint.. including the original ghost busters theme song .. lol


----------



## EllieMay

Zoeclare said:


> Sausage makes me happy!


Honesty is always best ???


----------



## EllieMay

I had to repaint the same spot on my pumpkin 3 times before I started wondering why I was having to repaint it.. Cinder kept “kissing” my witch!!! Time to take a break and hit the deer chili !!! ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Saving the chili for next weekend.. may really get wild then))


The chilli didn't last past this morning. A couple of us had it for breakfast.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> This is not early!!! It’s 7am here.. I am procrastinating and being lazy today... but it’s SUNDAY!!!!


I've decided to start a new holiday. I'm going to call it a hound dog day. I looked at all the people and animals around my living room today and that's what I was reminded of. Even Razberri was pretty much a lounge lizard. So we all had a Hound Dog Sunday.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I had to repaint the same spot on my pumpkin 3 times before I started wondering why I was having to repaint it.. Cinder kept “kissing” my witch!!! Time to take a break and hit the deer chili !!! ?


Yuuuummmmyyy!!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 309832
> The real nut house we listen to “monster jam” while we paint.. including the original ghost busters theme song .. lol
> View attachment 309833


What a lovely mess!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> The chilli didn't last past this morning. A couple of us had it for breakfast.?


Lol.. you put the idea in my head and I couldn’t wait. I slow cooked it all day today.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Lol.. you put the idea in my head and I couldn’t wait. I slow cooked it all day today.


Yea but you did deer! Oh my garsh! It would have been gone before it was done. I wouldn't have had any for breakfast.?


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 309832
> The real nut house we listen to “monster jam” while we paint.. including the original ghost busters theme song .. lol
> View attachment 309833


How can you do it? Texas A&M and LSU plaques I feel the tiny screams everywhere now!


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> How can you do it? Texas A&M and LSU plaques I feel the tiny screams everywhere now!


It works... EXCEPT THAT ONE DAY ???


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> It works... EXCEPT THAT ONE DAY ???


I assume the LSU is not on the wall so that it can be "closeted" for family visits!


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> I assume the LSU is not on the wall so that it can be "closeted" for family visits!


Lol...I had to move some furniture around so it lost its original place.. and then the new place where it hung was a risk. We kept bumping it when walking by.. I just haven’t decided where to put it.. And yes, hubby has commented that “naturally, it was the LSU one that had to be moved”... I swear, that’s just the way it worked out ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Lol...I had to move some furniture around so it lost its original place.. and then the new place where it hung was a risk. We kept bumping it when walking by.. I just haven’t decided where to put it.. And yes, hubby has commented that “naturally, it was the LSU one that had to be moved”... I swear, that’s just the way it worked out ?


For its own safety, of course...


----------



## Zoeclare

@EllieMay how do the finished pumpkins look? Painting them is such an awesome idea!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I hate football! Lmao


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Perfect monday weather here cold and rainy. And a hell of a monday to u all!


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Perfect monday weather here cold and rainy. And a hell of a monday to u all!


It's pants here too! Supposed to be working on an assignment but I'm just watching reptile vids on Instagram and listening to Beck!


----------



## Kwakin

Well, my 6-10 month old Russian just tried to eat the carpet several times!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

U must belong belong here.. because ur nuts letting ur tort roam ur house haha. But seriously not a good idea


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> It's pants here too! Supposed to be working on an assignment but I'm just watching reptile vids on Instagram and listening to Beck!


Sounds much better than an assignment lol


----------



## Zoeclare

But now I want to buy reptiles! ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Zoeclare said:


> But now I want to buy reptiles! ?


I am tempted to get another Leopard, but it would be too difficult to replace my wife!


----------



## Zoeclare

Blackdog1714 said:


> I am tempted to get another Leopard, but it would be too difficult to replace my wife!


I know they aren't reptiles but I'm really tempted by the little brightly coloured frogs!


----------



## Zoeclare

@Blackdog1714 am I going nuts (lol) or did I see somewhere that you have already put some Christmas lights up?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I hate football! Lmao


Me too  but it was for my brother David so instead of being bored half to death, I cooked and crocheted.


----------



## EllieMay

Zoeclare said:


> @EllieMay how do the finished pumpkins look? Painting them is such an awesome idea!


They didn’t turn out too bad... I’ll will snap some pictures when I get home!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I hate football! Lmao


Blasphemy!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Zoeclare said:


> I know they aren't reptiles but I'm really tempted by the little brightly coloured frogs!


Barely left an African clawed frog in the store today.. may have to go back for it!!!


----------



## Zoeclare

EllieMay said:


> Barely left an African clawed frog in the store today.. may have to go back for it!!!


You should!! There's something about frogs, they are so cute! The setups I've seen are gorgeous as well!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Zoeclare said:


> @Blackdog1714 am I going nuts (lol) or did I see somewhere that you have already put some Christmas lights up?


?☃??


----------



## Zoeclare

Blackdog1714 said:


> ?☃??


Sooo pretty! I love fairy lights!


----------



## Zoeclare

Also, your house is huge!


----------



## jaizei

Zoeclare said:


> @Blackdog1714 am I going nuts (lol) or did I see somewhere that you have already put some Christmas lights up?



Dont have to put up Christmas lights if you never take them down


----------



## Zoeclare

jaizei said:


> Dont have to put up Christmas lights if you never take them down


Very true! I always feel a bit sad taking them down!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Blasphemy!!!


I have no idea lm


EllieMay said:


> Blasphemy!!!


dont make me use google! Lmao!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Blasphemy!!!


Just kidding! I just hate when my team sucks haha


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just kidding! I just hate when my team sucks haha


Totally understand.. happens to me often ?


----------



## EllieMay

@Zoeclare


----------



## Blackdog1714

Haha 


Zoeclare said:


> Also, your house is huge!


it is actually only 1200 square feet. It fits the wife and I just right.


----------



## EllieMay

I bought my Halloween costume! I totally veered off the normal path. I wanted to be fun and comfortable this year. That meant warm, no heels, nothing tight..... really limited my options;-)... so I’m going to be Oogie Boogie off the Nightmare before Christmas... IM SO FREAKIN EXCITED!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> @Zoeclare
> View attachment 309874


Great job kiddos! Dont worry i wont smash em haha


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Great job kiddos! Dont worry i wont smash em haha


We saved one for you to paint ... and to smash


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> We saved one for you to paint ... and to smash


When im done painting it ur gonna wanna smash it lol


----------



## Cathie G

jaizei said:


> Dont have to put up Christmas lights if you never take them down


My Christmas tree is always up and I flip a switch for lights. Sometimes I buy a new one for a change but it goes right back up.?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just kidding! I just hate when my team sucks haha


I had to tell the football fans here, who was playing our state team. Of course we won ? O H I O!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> When im done painting it ur gonna wanna smash it lol


I don’t have a problem smashing someone else’s pumpkin


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I don’t have a problem smashing someone else’s pumpkin


Did u guys cook the pumpkin seeds ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Did u guys cook the pumpkin seeds ?


I can not stand the smell of them. My mother always roasted and salted them when I was little and that smell makes me nauseous! I will let them rot in the pasture after Halloween and they will be my pumpkin patch next year. I feed the leaves to the sullies


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Nice try Elliemay


----------



## EllieMay

LMAO!! That’s about right too!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Id be the one snorting after that


----------



## EllieMay

__





Redirect Notice






images.app.goo.gl


----------



## Kwakin

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U must belong belong here.. because ur nuts letting ur tort roam ur house haha. But seriously not a good idea


He/she is a little one about 6-10 months old, they were looking down at the carpet, then opened the mount and then I said “Sonoma, don’t eat the carpet!”


----------



## Zoeclare

EllieMay said:


> @Zoeclare
> View attachment 309874


They look great! ?


----------



## Zoeclare

EllieMay said:


> I bought my Halloween costume! I totally veered off the normal path. I wanted to be fun and comfortable this year. That meant warm, no heels, nothing tight..... really limited my options;-)... so I’m going to be Oogie Boogie off the Nightmare before Christmas... IM SO FREAKIN EXCITED!!!


That sounds amazing! Like a cosy onesie! I love that film


----------



## Zoeclare

Kwakin said:


> He/she is a little one about 6-10 months old, they were looking down at the carpet, then opened the mount and then I said “Sonoma, don’t eat the carpet!”


just to reiterate, torts shouldnt roam on the floor, especially babies. Thats such a pretty name youve chosen for your tortoise!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Good morning nuts!


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

I’m Still Alive!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Good morning nuts!


Sometimes you feel like a nut....


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Sometimes you feel like a nut....


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 309908


Wow... and there I was thinking about cereal!!!! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Wow... and there I was thinking about cereal!!!! ?


Hope you dont find a hair in ur cereal ?


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 309908


Prefer my nuts at room temperature.


----------



## Zoeclare

Really reliving my teenage years this week, the Offspring is the music choice for today!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

This the only one i like from them


----------



## Zoeclare

That is a good one! Americana was the last good album they did imo, they went a bit too mainstream after that. I used to be obsessed when I was a youngun lol had posters all over my walls ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> That is a good one! Americana was the last good album they did imo, they went a bit too mainstream after that. I used to be obsessed when I was a youngun lol had posters all over my walls ?


Now its justin all over ur walls haha


----------



## Zoeclare

Lol no I actually hate his music ? actually the Offspring were a bit retro already when I was a teen, I'm more the wheatus/teenage dirt bag era and that's what I tend to listen to a lot even now at 34!


----------



## Zoeclare

And my hero Dolly Parton of course!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Zoeclare said:


> That is a good one! Americana was the last good album they did imo, they went a bit too mainstream after that. I used to be obsessed when I was a youngun lol had posters all over my walls ?





Chubbs the tegu said:


> Now its justin all over ur walls haha


Everybody has different taste in wallpaper...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Everybody has different taste in wallpaper...


I meow


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

*know haha


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I don't know if we're going to put up a full size Christmas tree this year or not. It's pre-lit, which is convenient... but the "ornaments" are also self-loading.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Heres some good 80’s


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> I don't know if we're going to put up a full size Christmas tree this year or not. It's pre-lit, which is convenient... but the "ornaments" are also self-loading.


I love real trees but hate untangling lights every year lol i might just get a cardboard standup haha


----------



## Zoeclare

I need to ask the guy with the red guitar how he does his eye make up!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Heres some good 80’s


Good choice. ? It helped my mood a bit.
You know, I'm terrible with names... especially musical artists! So I know what I like when I hear it, but I don't remember the half of who did what. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Good choice. ? It helped my mood a bit.
> You know, I'm terrible with names... especially musical artists! So I know what I like when I hear it, but I don't remember the half of who did what. ?


Ooh.. im the same way


----------



## Zoeclare

Time for work! I've gone for ? hair again! Haters gonna hate! Happy Tuesday lovely nuts!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Time for work! I've gone for ? hair again! Haters gonna hate! Happy Tuesday lovely nuts!
> View attachment 309923


Dont look so happy lol .. have a great day poopy head!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Heres some good 80’s


Just play Jeesie Girl's and HMMM maybe similar


----------



## Blackdog1714

As long as there is no hair in the drinks they need to shush. Just proper pour their drinks and make watch you friendly pour others! They will shape up


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Just play Jeesie Girl's and HMMM maybe similar


Great song!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Looks like throwback tuesday in the nut house


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Heres a great one


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Oh shiznit! Who knows about freestyle??


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oh shiznit! Who knows about freestyle??


That one's actually more difficult to dance to... ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Oops... Not sure I was supposed to admit that I might have been dancing earlier... ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> That one's actually more difficult to dance to... ?


Ok here


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> That one's actually more difficult to dance to... ?


Come on! I can dance to rain drops lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hope you dont find a hair in ur cereal ?


Hairy nut cheerios


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

*honey lol


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Heres some good 80’s





Chubbs the tegu said:


> Heres a great one


Pssst... Those actually might have had me dancing around the kitchen. Not that I would ever actually admit that...  ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Pssst... Those actually might have had me dancing around the kitchen. Not that I would ever actually admit that...  ?


Purrrr purrrr purrr ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Come on! I can dance to rain drops lol


But rain drops are dreary... and the sun finally came out. For a few minutes, anyway.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Dont start rubbing ur butt against my leg


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Wouldn't dream of it! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ok pastel.. burn up ur kitchen w this one ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Meanwhile in pastels kitchen ...


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ok pastel.. burn up ur kitchen w this one ?


My attention span isn't nearly that long, unless I'm doing something choreographed. And I haven't danced anything choreographed in decades! ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Remind me how to link from YT...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Remind me how to link from YT...


Just hit the song u want.. hit the share button underneath and copy link


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Then paste here


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Pastel Tortie

I just have to be able to copy and paste the link here, right?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> I just have to be able to copy and paste the link here, right?


Yes


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes


Okay. Good to know.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> I just have to be able to copy and paste the link here, right?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hit that then the copy link


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Intermission due to webinar... Curtailed my dancing in the kitchen for a bit anyway. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And an F U to covid


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hit that then the copy link


it doesn't give me a link option. And I don't like any of the options it gives me.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hit the share .. it doesnt give copy link? What are the options? My number? Haha


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hit the share .. it doesnt give copy link? What are the options? My number? Haha


One Drive, Email, Bluetooth, and Outlook. About half of which I'd have to bother setting up on this device to use. But if it's the same url at the top, I can do that. As long as it fits in the flow of things.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> One Drive, Email, Bluetooth, and Outlook. About half of which I'd have to bother setting up on this device to use. But if it's the same url at the top, I can do that. As long as it fits in the flow of things.


I guess ur phone is diff than mine


----------



## Zoeclare




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

This is what i get


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> View attachment 309940


Welcome back poopy head!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I guess ur phone is diff than mine


I tend to switch back and forth between devices...and the kindle isn't nearly as friendly. And the new phone has lots of bells and whistles that I either haven't set up or don't quite know how to use yet.


----------



## Zoeclare

Looks like a cow pat now I got rained on! Wheres all the throwback tunes? I thought I'd have loads to listen to!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


Now thats more like it! From the slippery when wet album i believe!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


One of my favorites! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

80’s baby! Thats the time


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Good times!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel intake requests! Ill post a song for ya


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Pastel intake requests! Ill post a song for ya


Survivor - High on You


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Currently in another intermission due to webinar.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Survivor - High on You


Good pick


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Wow now im a DJ! Paulie D watch out! Haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Used to be one of my favs


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Back with my long hair lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Kwakin

Chubbs the tegu said:


> 80’s baby! Thats the time


I’d say that’s cool, but I was born 00’s


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kwakin said:


> I’d say that’s cool, but I was born 00’s


?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kwakin said:


> I’d say that’s cool, but I was born 00’s


U need to learn how to fake it! Or the bouncers are on their way haha this is a 21+ club


----------



## Kwakin

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U need to learn how to fake it! Or the bouncers are on their way haha this is a 21+ club


Oh, no, the cops are coming! Aaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kwakin said:


> Oh, no, the cops are coming! Aaaaaaaaaaaa


Heres a throw back for u since im a great dj


----------



## Kwakin

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Heres a throw back for u since im a great dj


For me a throw back would be “pumped up kicks”


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kwakin said:


> For me a throw back would be “pumped up kicks”


Security! Get him out!


----------



## Kwakin

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Security! Get him out!


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH





wait,
are you telling me to unwatch this thread?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kwakin said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait,
> are you telling me to unwatch this thread?


Im jk.. i have no authority here


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Im be thrown out before u


----------



## Kwakin

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im be thrown out before u


What does that mean


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pumped up kicks lol


----------



## Kwakin

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Pumped up kicks lol


thx! “All the other kids with the pumped up kicks dananana........”


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kwakin said:


> What does that mean


This is the nut house! Nobody knows what anything means. The walls are padded so its nice


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Now back to some good sh*t


----------



## Zoeclare

Wth happened here!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Wth happened here!


Another poopy head


----------



## Zoeclare

I didn't know we were going all out random!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

But not as cute


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> I didn't know we were going all out random!


Yes im a DJ now. I take all requests


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes im a DJ now. I take all requests


OK how about My own worst enemy by Lit. Thats kind of my theme song lol!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Back with my long hair lol


How long was your hair?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ohhh nice


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

So my song


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> How long was your hair?


Middle of my back


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Middle of my back


Shoulders was as long as mine got


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Come on now! Here we go


----------



## Zoeclare

Aaarrrggghhhh! Again, its just getting good and I have to sleep!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Aaarrrggghhhh! Again, its just getting good and I have to sleep!!!


I were born in the wrong place.. blame ur mom hahaha


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Middle of my back


I think that's the longest my hair got, ever. Briefly. My hair is super fine, so when it gets some weight on it, it's straight as a board, no body, just totally flat. 
I keep it above shoulder length.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I can not stand the smell of them. My mother always roasted and salted them when I was little and that smell makes me nauseous! I will let them rot in the pasture after Halloween and they will be my pumpkin patch next year. I feed the leaves to the sullies


I'm going to try pumpkin seeds in my little angel planter for Sapphire. Then I can get them planted outside early in the spring. Sapphire will maybe have some leafy edibles in the meantime.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> I think that's the longest my hair got, ever. Briefly. My hair is super fine, so when it gets some weight on it, it's straight as a board, no body, just totally flat.
> I keep it above shoulder length.


My hair is thick af and curly if i let it grow


----------



## Kwakin

Chubbs the tegu said:


> This is the nut house! Nobody knows what anything means. The walls are padded so its nice


Ok captain jellybean, ten hut! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kwakin said:


> Ok captain jellybean, ten hut! ?


Wth is that!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Captain obvious w kick ur lil jellybean a$$ ?


----------



## Cathie G

I


Pastel Tortie said:


> Good choice. ? It helped my mood a bit.
> You know, I'm terrible with names... especially musical artists! So I know what I like when I hear it, but I don't remember the half of who did what. ?


I'm like that too... and like that one too. I have to say you know that one and hum it. For anyone to help me remember it. They remember it in self defense.?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes


I'll just have you look it up..?


----------



## Cathie G

If you don't mind Chubbs, a 90s song by Collective Soul called Shine is one I really like. I'm not good at copy pasteing yet either.??


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Heres a throw back for u since im a great dj


I must be your momma ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Sugar mama ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> If you don't mind Chubbs, a 90s song by Collective Soul called Shine is one I really like. I'm not good at copy pasteing yet either.??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


Ur wish is my command


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And good song!!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


Thanks.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Thanks.?


Thats what im here for. To spread cheer during this shI**y summer


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And make some ppl purrrr


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I better stop drinking before i end up in the yellow spot thread lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Sorry if im loading the thread w songs.. but f it its my thread haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Damnit wrong one .. im fired


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And make some ppl purrrr


*slow blink*


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> *slow blink*


Fast spank lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


??


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Fast spank lol


I feel like I should tell you to save it for the pumpkins or something, but I'm thinking that conversation is just going to go more and more into the gutter. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sorry if im loading the thread w songs.. but f it its my thread haha


Sounds good to me. I'll do it blue tooth next time.? I didn't have to drag out my cds or try to think too much. I just sat on my butt and typed on my phone and good music magically appeared. Thanks ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


Good example of a song I like a lot but would almost never be able to come up with the name of the artist on my own.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Its a sign of a good DJ lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yah ik u like that one too


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Zoeclare

Eclectic mix of tunes to listen to this morning! I like it (except Celine Dion! Sorry!)


----------



## Zoeclare

I seem to wake up more tired than I went to sleep these day ? must do all my worrying in my sleep, time for coffee!


----------



## EllieMay

Zoeclare said:


> I seem to wake up more tired than I went to sleep these day ? must do all my worrying in my sleep, time for coffee!


Good morning! Hope the coffee makes all the difference and you have a great day!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Dealing with vehicle maintenance today... which means I'm spending (at least) the next few hours waiting. 

I may actually make some progress on a quilt binding I've been putting off working on for over a year now. We'll see.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Sigh... I'm realizing how rusty I am at this, too. So it isn't exactly relaxing. (I'd been hoping it would be.)


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Sigh... I'm realizing how rusty I am at this, too. So it isn't exactly relaxing. (I'd been hoping it would be.)


Maybe it will get better


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Pastel Tortie said:


> Sigh... I'm realizing how rusty I am at this, too. So it isn't exactly relaxing. (I'd been hoping it would be.)


It's driving the perfectionist in me a little crazy, but I think I've decided what I'm going to do about the places where the thread shows through... I have a bunch of fabric markers (helpful for fixing machine embroidery goofs). I'd only need dark grey and/or black for this one... ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Maybe it will get better


I don't know that it could get too much worse, without me putting it down for a while. Like the next six months! ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

I'm hoping my muscle memory kicks in before my ADHD says _pants that_.

@Zoeclare Did I get the usage right?


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> It's driving the perfectionist in me a little crazy, but I think I've decided what I'm going to do about the places where the thread shows through... I have a bunch of fabric markers (helpful for fixing machine embroidery goofs). I'd only need dark grey and/or black for this one... ?


I’m out of my league! I don’t know diddly about quilting.. my sister got all those genes ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

I found the Official Nuthouse Headwear for social gatherings And oh yeah it is in production!


----------



## Zoeclare

Pastel Tortie said:


> I'm hoping my muscle memory kicks in before my ADHD says _pants that_.
> 
> @Zoeclare Did I get the usage right?


Close enough lol!


----------



## Zoeclare

Blackdog1714 said:


> I found the Official Nuthouse Headwear for social gatherings And oh yeah it is in production!
> View attachment 309980


Was gonna ask for a pink one but realised it might look a bit rudeys lol


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I’m out of my league! I don’t know diddly about quilting.. my sister got all those genes ?


When I got a sewing machine (not long after I came back from the UK), I didn't think I'd ever want to take up quilting. Except for repairing a few hems and little things like that, my sewing machine didn't get used the first several years. 

Then at some point I decided to attempt a simple little t-shirt pattern. No clasps or closures, no zippers, no buttons. Simple shirt out of cotton fabric. Sounds straightforward enough, right? And then I tried fitting it. Problem is, my front and my back are multiple sizes apart.  So for me, there is no such thing as a simple shirt pattern.

When I took the machine mastery classes for my sewing machine (yes, it came with classes), we did a small sample of crazy quilting to try out some different stitches and techniques. It was fun. And there was a beginning quilting class coming up. 

Turns out, quilting is nice and mathematical, but doesn't require calculus or differential equations. This is good for me. The most stressful part is fabric selection. 

Well, that and apparently me stressing over trying to get binding hand stitched down without it looking like rubbish. ?


----------



## Zoeclare

@Blackdog1714 ive just noticed a design flaw! Wheres the beer flap?


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> When I got a sewing machine (not long after I came back from the UK), I didn't think I'd ever want to take up quilting. Except for repairing a few hems and little things like that, my sewing machine didn't get used the first several years.
> 
> Then at some point I decided to attempt a simple little t-shirt pattern. No clasps or closures, no zippers, no buttons. Simple shirt out of cotton fabric. Sounds straightforward enough, right? And then I tried fitting it. Problem is, my front and my back are multiple sizes apart.  So for me, there is no such thing as a simple shirt pattern.
> 
> When I took the machine mastery classes for my sewing machine (yes, it came with classes), we did a small sample of crazy quilting to try out some different stitches and techniques. It was fun. And there was a beginning quilting class coming up.
> 
> Turns out, quilting is nice and mathematical, but doesn't require calculus or differential equations. This is good for me. The most stressful part is fabric selection.
> 
> Well, that and apparently me stressing over trying to get binding hand stitched down without it looking like rubbish. ?


And you sound just like her!!! ( my sister, lol) right down to the classes!
Luv u ???


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> And you sound just like her!!! ( my sister, lol) right down to the classes!
> Luv u ???


You two get along though, right?


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> You two get along though, right?


Very well! We can go weeks with out speaking and it means nothing.. we are very opposite but totally get each other!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Very well! We can go weeks with out speaking and it means nothing.. we are very opposite but totally get each other!


I get that.


----------



## EllieMay

I feel like tis could easily be me tonight


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Zoeclare

I wanna have a drink with cigar guy in this video, he looks so much fun!


----------



## Zoeclare

EllieMay said:


> I feel like tis could easily be me tonight


Its not our fault the bottles keep getting smaller ?


----------



## Zoeclare

Zoeclare said:


> I wanna have a drink with cigar guy in this video, he looks so much fun!


As we would say in the UK "hes a bit of me" ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

As we say in the states “say no to pants baps” haha


----------



## Zoeclare

Are you saying my baps are pants!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pants baps are pants ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I might have just confused myself


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Pants baps are pants ?


I can tuck them in my pants ?


----------



## Zoeclare

Nope, gone to far now!


----------



## Zoeclare

Its that holey bottom wine to blame!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> I can tuck them in my pants ?


Oh god. Stick em in ur back pockets


----------



## EllieMay

Zoeclare said:


> Its not our fault the bottles keep getting smaller ?


Right!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Only 4 hours between a bottle n me.... bet I can make it in just over 3


----------



## Zoeclare

EllieMay said:


> Only 4 hours between a bottle n me.... bet I can make it in just over 3


Quick, before it evaporates! I swear that happens all the time!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Only 4 hours between a bottle n me.... bet I can make it in just over 3


Sna sna sna sna sna sna snort snort snort


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sna sna sna sna sna sna snort snort snort


Cheater... you got a head start!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Cheater... you got a head start!


Nothing for me today! Im on a natural drunk


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Nothing for me today! Im on a natural drunk


Well by golly, let the good times roll


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ellie may I would expect you to have a wine bottle holster for walk abouts and such!


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Ellie may I would expect you to have a wine bottle holster for walk abouts and such!


I’m puttin that on my Christmas list!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> When I got a sewing machine (not long after I came back from the UK), I didn't think I'd ever want to take up quilting. Except for repairing a few hems and little things like that, my sewing machine didn't get used the first several years.
> 
> Then at some point I decided to attempt a simple little t-shirt pattern. No clasps or closures, no zippers, no buttons. Simple shirt out of cotton fabric. Sounds straightforward enough, right? And then I tried fitting it. Problem is, my front and my back are multiple sizes apart.  So for me, there is no such thing as a simple shirt pattern.
> 
> When I took the machine mastery classes for my sewing machine (yes, it came with classes), we did a small sample of crazy quilting to try out some different stitches and techniques. It was fun. And there was a beginning quilting class coming up.
> 
> Turns out, quilting is nice and mathematical, but doesn't require calculus or differential equations. This is good for me. The most stressful part is fabric selection.
> 
> Well, that and apparently me stressing over trying to get binding hand stitched down without it looking like rubbish. ?


I hear you loud and clear.?? I have to have every single stitch looking good. That ain't OCD is it ? well then...


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sna sna sna sna sna sna snort snort snort


??


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Cathie G said:


> I hear you loud and clear.?? I have to have every single stitch looking good. That ain't OCD is it ? well then...


Well, I'm either going to have to take out about ten inches of hand stitching, or I'll have to get out the fabric markers... ? ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Pastel Tortie said:


> Well, I'm either going to have to take out about ten inches of hand stitching, or I'll have to get out the fabric markers... ? ?


Fabric markers! It’s not a museum piece is it?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Blackdog1714 said:


> Fabric markers! It’s not a museum piece is it?


Not if I get it finished before it turns into an antique... ?


----------



## Zoeclare




----------



## Zoeclare

bit of british representation!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I just put a like to break the awkward silence ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snow tomorrow


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Snow tomorrow


Crap we got 3.5” of rain


----------



## Zoeclare




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Snow tomorrow


Liar


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Crap we got 3.5” of rain


Did not!!


----------



## EllieMay

Zoeclare said:


>


What in the hell do you have us listing to??!!!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Zoeclare

So they were genuine 100% British chart toppers, don't worry i won't post any more ?


----------



## EllieMay

Zoeclare said:


> So they were genuine 100% British chart toppers, don't worry i won't post any more ?


Lol!! Why not?? your a nut too and you can post what you want. I’ll support you even if I do t listen to your jam ???


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> Did not!!


This was from the last half 1-3pm


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> This was from the last half 1-3pm


Well anchor down!!! Can’t have you floating away


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Liar


True story!!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Pastel Tortie said:


> Well, I'm either going to have to take out about ten inches of hand stitching, or I'll have to get out the fabric markers... ? ?


Or a needle and thread. It won't move after you stitch it in place.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> What in the hell do you have us listing to??!!!


Ur right. This is as bad as QueSi QueNo by El Simbolo...


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Ur right. This is as bad as QueSi QueNo by El Simbolo...


I can’t even say that!!!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

So I detailed my car when I got back from my trip. This is my left front tire soap and water on it...


Isn't this fun...now here is my right front tire soap and water and ???


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I can’t even say that!!!!


Chubbs knows where to find it. It's a funny little musical birthday card sent to one of my rabbits named QueSi. Sent to me from her veterinarian.?


----------



## Zoeclare

Love a pistachio!


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> So I detailed my car when I got back from my trip. This is my left front tire soap and water on it...
> View attachment 310143
> 
> Isn't this fun...now here is my right front tire soap and water and ???
> 
> View attachment 310145
> 
> View attachment 310146


Uh Maggie did you run someone over? That is awfully red!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Zoeclare

Was in the shop earlier and overheard two young'uns talking about the pandemic and they called it the "panny D" ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Was in the shop earlier and overheard two young'uns talking about the pandemic and they called it the "panny D" ?


I have no idea about the UK lingo lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Is it like pantsy?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Its wayyy to early for this


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its wayyy to early for this
> View attachment 310182


Where is that???


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> Uh Maggie did you run someone over? That is awfully red!


I tasted it, more chemical than blood.


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> Where is that???


The great northwest within steps of the shrine to the Pats! Haha never ever above the Mason-Dixon Line will I live!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Where is that???


 My living rm lol its my side yard


----------



## Maro2Bear

Dare I venture in here. The other side of the dark room? All Hallows Eve.......I’ll be out soaping windows ’til midnight. ????????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Welcome to the NUT HOUSE Mark!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My living rm lol its my side yard


OMG... you were serious!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Dare I venture in here. The other side of the dark room? All Hallows Eve.......I’ll be out soaping windows ’til midnight. ????????


Look out NUTs! There is another amongst us ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


Yep... bought that time!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Yep... bought that time!


You know it! Drink em if ya got em


----------



## Cathie G

Zoeclare said:


> Was in the shop earlier and overheard two young'uns talking about the pandemic and they called it the "panny D" ?


My favorite radio station calls it rye corona and plays the song.


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its wayyy to early for this
> View attachment 310182


Ha ha


----------



## Lokkje

It’ll be 89° tomorrow at 94 on Sunday. Shovel your snow.


----------



## Lokkje




----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


>


Makes me want to move to Australia!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning Nutjobs!!!
HAPPY HALLOWEEN


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Zoeclare




----------



## EllieMay

Zoeclare said:


> View attachment 310207


That is some funny stuff!!! Sadly, my son would love to get that ?


----------



## EllieMay

Reminds me of someone ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> View attachment 310207


Tort trick or treating


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> View attachment 310207


If i was a kid and u put that in my bag... yeah ur house is getting egged


----------



## Zoeclare

Didn't get a pumpkin this year


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Zoeclare said:


> View attachment 310207


My beardies just asked if they could go trick or treating... ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> If i was a kid and u put that in my bag... yeah ur house is getting egged


Aren't you supposed to add the egg to it for the omnivorous kids? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Aren't you supposed to add the egg to it for the omnivorous kids? ?


They can lick it off the house  haha


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Zoeclare

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 310236
> View attachment 310237
> View attachment 310238


Your costume is just amazing! Best Halloween outfit I've ever seen!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 310236
> View attachment 310237
> View attachment 310238


Great pics! Y didnt u wear a costume?


----------



## EllieMay

Zoeclare said:


> Your costume is just amazing! Best Halloween outfit I've ever seen!


Thank you! It was fun!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Great pics! Y didnt u wear a costume?


Cause I didn’t want anyone to get me confused with someone else)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 310273


But with the time change, you had an extra hour to recover! ? 
Or was that to party? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> But with the time change, you had an extra hour to recover! ?
> Or was that to party? ?


I think they should start turning the clocks back 3 hrs


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I think they should start turning the clocks back 3 hrs


I don't want to do that much math.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> I don't want to do that much math.


No math... ur alarm will do it for you lol


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> No math... ur alarm will do it for you lol


But that would put us on California time.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> But that would put us on California time.


Maybe ill get their weather too


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Maybe ill get their weather too


You're already on Florida time. You can take the weather and some feral iguanas while you're at it! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> You're already on Florida time. You can take the weather and some feral iguanas while you're at it! ?


Hmmm let me think... razor sharp claws raking across my back and a bite to my neck!  Sounds like a great friday night?


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hmmm let me think... razor sharp claws raking across my back and a bite to my neck!  Sounds like a great friday night?


Sounds like a Hammer Horror film to me!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Sounds like a Hammer Horror film to me!


Exactly! Haha


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Exactly! Haha


Actually, some of those were quite raunchy for their time! ??


----------



## Blackdog1714

Zoeclare said:


> Actually, some of those were quite raunchy for their time! ??


Bubba the Redneck Werewolf


----------



## Zoeclare

Blackdog1714 said:


> Bubba the Redneck Werewolf


Not seen that one!


----------



## Lokkje

Happily I haven’t seen that one either. You poor people having to change your clocks all over the place. Phoenix doesn’t change its time. No clocks for me to switch. Just heat. Lots of heat. It’s ?


----------



## Zoeclare

Lokkje said:


> Happily I haven’t seen that one either. You poor people having to change your clocks all over the place. Phoenix doesn’t change its time. No clocks for me to switch. Just heat. Lots of heat. It’s ?


Is it weird that I don't actually own a clock? The only things I had to physically change was the oven and microwave, all the tech changed itself!


----------



## EllieMay

A new meaning to “weighted down”


we are obviously not used to keeping late hours


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> A new meaning to “weighted down”
> View attachment 310301
> 
> we are obviously not used to keeping late hours


Awww to cute!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Awww to cute!


Somebody needs to bring me some snacks!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

On my way!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> On my way!


Should be there by 10 pm....monday night lol


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> On my way!


Sweet!!! Just beware the killer dog... oh wait... I mean cat ?


----------



## EllieMay

EllieMay said:


> Sweet!!! Just beware the killer dog... oh wait... I mean cat ?





seriously!!! She’s lethal !!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ill bring my shaver


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And marker


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And marker


She already thinks she has the biggest set in the house... ill buy tickets to this show ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> She already thinks she has the biggest set in the house... ill buy tickets to this show ?


Theres a new sheriff in town


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 310303
> 
> seriously!!! She’s lethal !!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Happily I haven’t seen that one either. You poor people having to change your clocks all over the place. Phoenix doesn’t change its time. No clocks for me to switch. Just heat. Lots of heat. It’s ?


It's kinda neat. My body clock said I was waking up at the same time as usual. But now instead of sleeping in I'm up an hour earlier. Now my tortoise clock is correct again. If any of that makes sense.?


----------



## Cathie G

Zoeclare said:


> Is it weird that I don't actually own a clock? The only things I had to physically change was the oven and microwave, all the tech changed itself!


I have an atomic clock/inside outside temps/ humidity levels/etc device. I was up at 2am and tried to catch it in action. I think the dang thing waits until I'm not looking! ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 310304


ROTFLMAO! I snorted!


----------



## Lokkje

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 310303
> 
> seriously!!! She’s lethal !!!


GORG!


----------



## Zoeclare

Evening nuts! I messed up a telephone job interview today! It was in a care home for the elderly and the interview asked if I had experience in cleaning, I said yes. She asked if I had experience working with the elderly, I said no. She said they were preferably looking for someone with experience working with elderly people as it is coming up to Christmas, so I said " why, what do they turn into at Christmas?" ? Didn't get the job!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Evening nuts! I messed up a telephone job interview today! It was in a care home for the elderly and the interview asked if I had experience in cleaning, I said yes. She asked if I had experience working with the elderly, I said no. She said they were preferably looking for someone with experience working with elderly people as it is coming up to Christmas, so I said " why, what do they turn into at Christmas?" ? Didn't get the job!


Shocker! Haha


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Zoeclare said:


> Evening nuts! I messed up a telephone job interview today! It was in a care home for the elderly and the interview asked if I had experience in cleaning, I said yes. She asked if I had experience working with the elderly, I said no. She said they were preferably looking for someone with experience working with elderly people as it is coming up to Christmas, so I said " why, what do they turn into at Christmas?" ? Didn't get the job!


Just think of it as a rehearsal for your stand-up comedy routine. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Zoeclare

Me on the right!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

U cut ur hair?


----------



## Zoeclare

Lol, I'm very tall! Also, if you look closely i don't have the technique quite right! Bit of side to side going on there!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Lol, I'm very tall! Also, if you look closely i don't have the technique quite right! Bit of side to side going on there!


Practice makes perfect.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ur not suppose to slap ppl with em! Suppose to hypnotize them and take there dollars haha


----------



## Zoeclare

Wax on, wax off, thats how I polish my moped!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

U get good enough with those tassels.. u can stand outside my window and use u as a window fan


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U get good enough with those tassels.. u can stand outside my window and use u as a window fan


Why do I have to stand outside! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

U gonna stand inside and fan the outside ? Haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

My neighbors would love me


----------



## Zoeclare

Its 11pm here and my eyes are burning from ploughing through an assignment for 7 hours, sigh, as usual leaving just as its getting interesting ? so I'm guessing " go New England Patriots" for later right?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Its 11pm here and my eyes are burning from ploughing through an assignment for 7 hours, sigh, as usual leaving just as its getting interesting ? so I'm guessing " go New England Patriots" for later right?


No.. go tampa Bay. Pats already lost yeaterday lol


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> No.. go tampa Bay. Pats already lost yeaterday lol


Whoops, sorry! I just guessed because I saw MA! In the uk we only support one team, like I was born in Leicester so I support Leicester City no matter where I live.(I'm lying i don't really care unless its the world cup lol)


----------



## Maro2Bear

Opens door to Nut House - long line for peanuts - tip toes back out.


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My neighbors would love me


Just read this properly! They would think you left your deflated Halloween decorations out ???


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> Opens door to Nut House - long line for peanuts - tip toes back out.


Hahaha ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Zoeclare said:


> Evening nuts! I messed up a telephone job interview today! It was in a care home for the elderly and the interview asked if I had experience in cleaning, I said yes. She asked if I had experience working with the elderly, I said no. She said they were preferably looking for someone with experience working with elderly people as it is coming up to Christmas, so I said " why, what do they turn into at Christmas?" ? Didn't get the job!


That person just didn't have a sense of humor...Personally, I laughed


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My neighbors would love me


I'd be worried ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> I'd be worried ?


THat is why you have privacy fences. My birthday suit may be offensive to others?


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> THat is why you have privacy fences. My birthday suit may be offensive to others?


At least a 10 footer, And if they manage to see in it's their fault.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie get down! ?


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cathie get down! ?
> View attachment 310416


Literally me if I hear a bit of an argument going on! Actually I tend to peep out the upstairs window and tut in annoyance! But if any neighbour were to criticise what I was doing they would so get the hose in their face ?


----------



## Zoeclare

@EllieMay may hope everything is going well! ❤


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cathie get down! ?
> View attachment 310416


See I knew this should have been posted to the next post down. I don't do ladders ?


----------



## EllieMay

Zoeclare said:


> @EllieMay may hope everything is going well! ❤


Thank you!!! Been a long two days but we hope we are through the worst and the doctors feel surgery was successful.. now we have to get through infection risks and pain control and then we will get to go home


----------



## EllieMay

Pretty quiet in here... hopefully some squirrel hasn’t been in here stealing all the nuts???


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> Pretty quiet in here... hopefully some squirrel hasn’t been in here stealing all the nuts???


Nuts only make noise falling out of the tree! And when the tea kettle whistles


----------



## EllieMay

Wasn’t it Pam Tillis who said “you gotta shake the sugar tree”...?? Oh wait, that’s not your style of music.. LOL!!! Well I guess we will just have to Shake, rattle, and roll ?


----------



## Zoeclare

EllieMay said:


> Thank you!!! Been a long two days but we hope we are through the worst and the doctors feel surgery was successful.. now we have to get through infection risks and pain control and then we will get to go home


That's great news!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Thank you!!! Been a long two days but we hope we are through the worst and the doctors feel surgery was successful.. now we have to get through infection risks and pain control and then we will get to go home


Get well soon lil soldier! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

We gonna need some NUT recruits! This sh*t dying like a shiner bucket in the sun


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> We gonna need some NUT recruits! This sh*t dying like a shiner bucket in the sun



put yer bucket in water ! ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> put yer bucket in water ! ??


Ice cubes baby!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Transferred from the cooler


----------



## Blackdog1714

ice cold baby. *World’s Largest Iceberg Could Collide With Island Home to Penguins and Seals*


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Its sad that i gotta hear my son talk trash that he caught the biggest bass this year!  I knew adoption was an option


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> We gonna need some NUT recruits! This sh*t dying like a shiner bucket in the sun


Yep it's the nut gathering time of year.? for winter.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mark! U should come in here more often.. dont be shy haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Yep it's the nut gathering time of year.? for winter.


No nuts in my cheeks haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Thats only fridays( for 20 bucks and a massage) haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

For Mark ( 30 bucks and a 12 pk)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> No nuts in my cheeks haha


That's good. I'd hate to wind up getting a nutty picture of you with nuts in your cheeks stuck on my phone forevermore ? and be able to share it everyday everywhere. (Once I learn how to)??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


I have never heard that song and I LOVE Eric church’s voice. He got me with Wrecking ball.. this one is great too!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I have never heard that song and I LOVE Eric church’s voice. He got me with Wrecking ball.. this one is great too!


Love it too!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

It was an ugly day at wrk today..got into a huge argument w the big boss. Dont poke the bear


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Blackdog1714

For all our Nuts


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> For all our Nuts


Its a good try.. id have strawberry pancakes w ya( if theres whipped cream involved ) hHa


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> It was an ugly day at wrk today..got into a huge argument w the big boss. Dont poke the bear


Oh my man do I know that! You could be 110% right and it won’t help! Mine has an ego this size of skyscraper and mental acuity of groundhog!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> It was an ugly day at wrk today..got into a huge argument w the big boss. Dont poke the bear


Well that explains it.. hate days like that. Sure hope tomorrow is better!


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> For all our Nuts


Ooo that’s a good one too!! His face does not fit his voice though!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Blackdog1714

Good Morning y'all. It will be a bright and sunny day and I am stuck in a room with 2 tiny windows up high. Good vibes coming to you Ellie!!! For Chubbs you should be feeling the aftershock soon


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! Today’s going to be better.. for all of us


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> Good morning! Today’s going to be better.. for all of us


That is a Boss Mom attitude!!! Hopefully in a few days you can stand down for a while and relax. And we remember we are here for support, humor, and wise cracks!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Laughter is a cure for everything! And sometimes a stiff drink lol happy friday all! 72 and sunny today!


----------



## EllieMay

Happy Friday friends!



And some country humor for ya ;-)


----------



## Zoeclare




----------



## Blackdog1714

Zoeclare said:


>


Brass Monkey that Funky Monkey


----------



## Zoeclare




----------



## Blackdog1714

Zoeclare said:


>


I was him Limo driver years ago when he performed in Ohio. Brief conversation and very polite and just a little tipsy. I loved his restaurants more than his music


----------



## Zoeclare

Blackdog1714 said:


> I was him Limo driver years ago when he performed in Ohio. Brief conversation and very polite and just a little tipsy. I loved his restaurants more than his music


Really! I love Kenny! Proper old school but still love him! And Dolly


----------



## Zoeclare




----------



## Zoeclare

Where are you Jason! I'm trying to be too diverse I think?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


>


Love Kenny!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


>


?‍


----------



## Zoeclare

Please take over as superstar DJ! Here you go! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> ?‍


Hey whats with the facepalm lol!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Hey whats with the facepalm lol!


Just me enjoying ur song


----------



## EllieMay

Zoeclare said:


>


This is one of my all time favorites!!! And I love the movie too.. Reba may be my favorite female artist!


----------



## EllieMay

Zoeclare said:


>


You trip me out!!! I can picture you dancing around just like them!!! Lmao


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> You trip me out!!! I can picture you dancing around just like them!!! Lmao


I totally can see that haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

While wearing toe socks


----------



## EllieMay

So was your day better? Had to be... it’s Friday!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> So was your day better? Had to be... it’s Friday!!!


Yesss! Great day and great weather


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> While wearing toe socks


Toe socks? What is this travesty?


----------



## EllieMay

I tried to order some wine delivered with my Walmart groceries but they won’t let me check out the alcohol ??‍


----------



## EllieMay

Zoeclare said:


> Toe socks? What is this travesty?


They are the best!! Got all 5 toes in them like a pair of gloves!!! Silly socks are awesome!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Toe socks? What is this travesty?


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 310595


Nope, a little wedgie between each toe! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Uber eats wont? Haha i gotta start up uber drinks


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Uber eats wont? Haha i gotta start up uber drinks


I from the damn country !!! I don’t know crap about Uber.. I was impressed with myself for using door dash ?


----------



## Cathie G

Zoeclare said:


>


?


----------



## Cathie G

Hay Chubbs ?if you feel like being a DJ for an old lady that doesn't know how to post songs... Find Cheap Thrills by Sia featuring Sean Paul. It's my favorite rendition


----------



## EllieMay

I’m not Chubbs... but I can hook you up


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I’m not Chubbs... but I can hook you up


?


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> I tried to order some wine delivered with my Walmart groceries but they won’t let me check out the alcohol ??‍


What that is terrible in VA everything thing excpect hard alcohol can ship. And places have an ABC ability so taco Thursday goes bette with margaritas!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Zoeclare said:


> Where are you Jason! I'm trying to be too diverse I think?


Why has this thread gone from relatively funny and fun sometimes strange, into the bottom of the charts whining wanna b country music on TFO? I don't mean any disrespect, but seriously? How much trouble is it to put some lousy music wanna b singers links or whatever it's called. What happened to personal interaction??? Guess I'll go watch reruns of Family Feud...


----------



## Lokkje

Luv ya Maggie!
I am cleaning my carpeting because the weather is reasonable today. It has been so bloody hot and I have been working so many hours. The hospitals are jammed here mostly with Covid but I’ve been consulted a number of times because they’re using steroids and the sugars are going up. I’m old and I’m fat and I’m afraid of getting Covid but I trudge over there. Here are a couple of pictures of toasty. I swear that dragon does not like me.


----------



## Lokkje

Oh and by the way if any of my family even bothered to talk to me you would definitely see something far better than family feud but we quit talking to each other years ago so...I just found out two days ago that the nephew that used to live with me has been drinking heavily and taking cocaine. He’s suspended from his job because he missed a day that he slept through when he was wasted. He lived with me for 15 years and he didn’t learn anything. Good thing I didn’t have any natural children. I feel like an utter failure.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Why has this thread gone from relatively funny and fun sometimes strange, into the bottom of the charts whining wanna b country music on TFO? I don't mean any disrespect, but seriously? How much trouble is it to put some lousy music wanna b singers links or whatever it's called. What happened to personal interaction??? Guess I'll go watch reruns of Family Feud...


I have to disagree Mags! There are lots of strange ppl in here ( u just made it stranger) lol we still interact.. when need be. Like everything in life there are ups and downs ( i could use some) ? Hows u doing Mags?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Lokkje said:


> Oh and by the way if any of my family even bothered to talk to me you would definitely see something far better than family feud but we quit talking to each other years ago so...I just found out two days ago that the nephew that used to live with me has been drinking heavily and taking cocaine. He’s suspended from his job because he missed a day that he slept through when he was wasted. He lived with me for 15 years and he didn’t learn anything. Good thing I didn’t have any natural children. I feel like an utter failure.


You're not a failure. Sometimes people don't learn important lessons until they're receptive to it. Maybe it will sink in eventually.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I have to disagree Mags! There are lots of strange ppl in here ( u just made it stranger) lol we still interact.. when need be. Like everything in life there are ups and downs ( i could use some) ? Hows u doing Mags?


Hay since Mags wants to here something different other then country you could send her the birthday card I received from my veterinarian, for my bunny. Que Si Que No ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Drum roll.......


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Drum roll.......


Well it ain't country is it?...


----------



## Blackdog1714

Remember Maggie you asked for it!


----------



## Cathie G

?


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> Oh and by the way if any of my family even bothered to talk to me you would definitely see something far better than family feud but we quit talking to each other years ago so...I just found out two days ago that the nephew that used to live with me has been drinking heavily and taking cocaine. He’s suspended from his job because he missed a day that he slept through when he was wasted. He lived with me for 15 years and he didn’t learn anything. Good thing I didn’t have any natural children. I feel like an utter failure.


Don’t feel like that.. no matter how much you teach someone, you can’t force them to use that knowledge.. I tried to take one of my young nephews that had quite a bit of problems and I could not help him. I ultimately had to make other arrangements because he was putting my own children at risk. I had horrible feelings about it but come to realize that you can’t force someone to accept help or believe in your beliefs. You can only guide them and hope for the the best. You did what you could and should be proud that you offered a chance. It’s not your problem that he chose not to take it.


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Remember Maggie you asked for it!


Hey I like this one.... I can be diverse too


----------



## EllieMay

But this is more my style:


----------



## Lokkje

EllieMay said:


> Don’t feel like that.. no matter how much you teach someone, you can’t force them to use that knowledge.. I tried to take one of my young nephews that had quite a bit of problems and I could not help him. I ultimately had to make other arrangements because he was putting my own children at risk. I had horrible feelings about it but come to realize that you can’t force someone to accept help or believe in your beliefs. You can only guide them and hope for the the best. You did what you could and should be proud that you offered a chance. It’s not your problem that he chose not to take it.


Thank you


----------



## Lokkje

Pastel Tortie said:


> You're not a failure. Sometimes people don't learn important lessons until they're receptive to it. Maybe it will sink in eventually.


Thank you


----------



## Lokkje

OK you’re gonna be stuck listening to one of my favorite songs and I’m just in the mood for it and I’m sorry if it bugs you Maggie


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> OK you’re gonna be stuck listening to one of my favorite songs and I’m just in the mood for it and I’m sorry if it bugs you Maggie


Randy Travis is the shiznit..!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Blackdog1714

Good morning Nuts! Good vibes are flowing out to you by the master!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Good morning Nuts! Good vibes are flowing out to you by the master!


Thats some good sh*t right there!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And a good morning and happy lazy sunday to u and all!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning!!! Waking up to Journey is definitely a good start! Well played, BlackDog


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I mean its not like waking up to me .. but it’ll do i guess ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I mean its not like waking up to me .. but it’ll do i guess ?


I do have a warm body that’s snores and farts and loves me unconditionally.. Her name is Cinder.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pffft.. i can do that too! Lmao! And drool


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I hated sleeping w my dog.. she would stretch out all 4 legs and push me around all night smh


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I hated sleeping w my dog.. she would stretch out all 4 legs and push me around all night smh


Lol!! I KNOW that feeling! I pretty much sleep around Cinder.. it brings me comfort in a weird like / hate kind of way..


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> Remember Maggie you asked for it!


Oh no I *didn't *ask for more crappy music. I just want to go back to actual conversations, insults and real caring between us nut job's and leave the lousy music to another web site. I can listen to my kinda music on my very own stereo with super nice Klisps speakers. I don't open my laptop wanting music. I come here so ya'll will say Hi Mags!!! So I can read about Ellie May's daughter and give her moral support. I like to read Chubbs and Lokkie semi flirting with each other, Pastel Tortie with her advice. Cathie G and her thumbs up sign. I like to comment about my car and get reactions from my friends. I don't mean to disturb the pot, but I don't get posting links to lousy music. That's just how I feel...really sorry


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> OK you’re gonna be stuck listening to one of my favorite songs and I’m just in the mood for it and I’m sorry if it bugs you Maggie


It doesn't bug me...it seems like you all like and enjoy this music. I like my music in a different venue that's all. Everybody is entitled to their own likes and dislikes. I do not expect anyone to change for me. I will just not come here...lol


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> It doesn't bug me...it seems like you all like and enjoy this music. I like my music in a different venue that's all. Everybody is entitled to their own likes and dislikes. I do not expect anyone to change for me. I will just not come here...lol


Just fast forward the music and join in the conversation! Your conversation is important to us too.. I do really enjoy the music.. sometimes for me, the music is way of not saying all the shitty things that seem to over rule my world right now. It looks like others use it to express different moods too. No one uses it to exclude you though! I love your humor , wit and sarcasm..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Oh no I *didn't *ask for more crappy music. I just want to go back to actual conversations, insults and real caring between us nut job's and leave the lousy music to another web site. I can listen to my kinda music on my very own stereo with super nice Klisps speakers. I don't open my laptop wanting music. I come here so ya'll will say Hi Mags!!! So I can read about Ellie May's daughter and give her moral support. I like to read Chubbs and Lokkie semi flirting with each other, Pastel Tortie with her advice. Cathie G and her thumbs up sign. I like to comment about my car and get reactions from my friends. I don't mean to disturb the pot, but I don't get posting links to lousy music. That's just how I feel...really sorry


Flirting w lokkie??? We only played doctor once! And she made me turn my head and cough


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Flirting w lokkie??? We only played doctor once! And she made me turn my head and cough


I wont even bring up the rubber glove and finger part ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Lokkje

How strange. I thought it was you that was flirting with Chubbs, Maggie. I don’t flirt, I eviscerate. ?Besides, he is waaaaayyyyy too young and immature for me. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Immature!!!?? Pffft.. im going back to my blanket fort


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Immature!!!?? Pffft.. im going back to my blanket fort


Put the cushions back on the couch when you're done... ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Put the cushions back on the couch when you're done... ?


Who uses couch cushions anymore??? I use kitchen chairs


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Although i guess it makes sense that my fort have padded walls


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Who uses couch cushions anymore??? I use kitchen chairs


You can use both...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I guess i shouldnt tell u guess about the kiddie pool i have filled up in the kitchen haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Is it just me or does this song make it hard not to get up and start dancing lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Or sleep with sheep ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Or sleep with sheep ?


Who needs sheep?? I heard your just a phone call away....


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Superman got nothing on me.. lol


----------



## EllieMay

when I was a kid, my grandpa always got the Sunday paper and he would give me the “funnies” out of it.. I haven’t sent a printed paper since he passed, but they brought me one this morning with breakfast.. it was cool.. brought back fond memories!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Reminds me of a song.. sorry Mags!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hows everyones sunday going?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Auto part store, Stan Hywet dog walk with Arabella then tennis! Tri-tip for dinner! What a Sunday


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> OK you’re gonna be stuck listening to one of my favorite songs and I’m just in the mood for it and I’m sorry if it bugs you Maggie


??


----------



## Lokkje

Me doing charts with the dogs hanging out.


----------



## Zoeclare

Blackdog1714 said:


> Auto part store, Stan Hywet dog walk with Arabella then tennis! Tri-tip for dinner! What a Sunday


@Blackdog1714 what is tri-tip?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Zoeclare said:


> @Blackdog1714 what is tri-tip?


It is cut of beef that is about 60/40 meat to fat like a ribeye’s bad uncle


----------



## EllieMay

Hello heartache....


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


Are u on ur way to Bingo? Haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

OUCH!


----------



## Zoeclare

Blackdog1714 said:


> It is cut of beef that is about 60/40 meat to fat like a ribeye’s bad uncle


So like 40% is fat? Is that good? I couldn't decide between a baked potato and a vegan shephards pie so I did the potato and dumped the shephards pie on top! Thats like 90% carbs ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Are u on ur way to Bingo? Haha


Oh to be so lucky!!!! ???


----------



## EllieMay

I didn’t get to watch my game yesterday but I did see that they dominated.. yay..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I didn’t get to watch my game yesterday but I did see that they dominated.. yay..


A&M yes they did.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 310732


I remember when you accused me of peeking ? and there you are.?


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Me doing charts with the dogs hanging out.


How did you get the charts done with all that cuteness going on??


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> A&M yes they did.


I don’t think they had much to play against but I didn’t get to watch so I couldn’t say how much skill was involved :-(.


----------



## EllieMay

It occurs to me that I should have a few recordings to catch up on when I get home


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Lol!! I KNOW that feeling! I pretty much sleep around Cinder.. it brings me comfort in a weird like / hate kind of way..


I know what you mean. I sleep with a crazy rabbit doing her thing in my bedroom. But if she isn't I would feel that too.?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I guess i shouldnt tell u guess about the kiddie pool i have filled up in the kitchen haha


What little critter is now in your kitchen? No wonder ur Mom kicked you out.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

N


Cathie G said:


> What little critter is now in your kitchen? No wonder ur Mom kicked you out.?


nothing in there except water.. its my indoor heated pool haha


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> How strange. I thought it was you that was flirting with Chubbs, Maggie. I don’t flirt, I eviscerate. ?Besides, he is waaaaayyyyy too young and immature for me. ?


Well, I kinda did flirt a little with him. I'm 75 yrs old but I ain't dead. Have you seen that photo of him he sent to me???? I'm... now I even forgot what I was gonna use in defense whew


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> It is cut of beef that is about 60/40 meat to fat like a ribeye’s bad uncle


Frankly, I was surprised that you knew about tri tip. Generally it's a West Coast thing. I have a 4 lb tri tip I was saving for the last NASCAR race, but it's raining and there's no covering on my deck. And beside, I knew Chase Elliott would win, but I was hoping Denny Hamlin would wake up and drive. I have noticed that once a good racer gets married and the first kid makes mush out of the driver. They now have a kid and a Barbie look alike wifey and it's like their balls have been cut off. They race safely. Women take the fun out of racing.


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> Well, I kinda did flirt a little with him. I'm 75 yrs old but I ain't dead. Have you seen that photo of him he sent to me???? I'm... now I even forgot what I was gonna use in defense whew


Also, it's not the "country" music I was complaining about, but I like real country...Alan Jackson, (from behind, Wranglers oh my) Hank Jr, Merle Haggard, Cream, Led Zeppelin, Eric Clapton...well maybe not all country lol


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> Also, it's not the "country" music I was complaining about, but I like real country...Alan Jackson, (from behind, Wranglers oh my) Hank Jr, Merle Haggard, Cream, Led Zeppelin, Eric Clapton...well maybe not all country lol


I like all of the older Alan Jackson... the back view too.. I was really impressed with all of him until the first time I saw him without a hat... Now, if we are talking rear views, George strait takes the cake... ? I haven’t been looking for a while but he was a very handsome young man... and the movie Pure Country... I’ll watch that one again..


----------



## Zoeclare

Afternoon! How is everyone? Cold and dark here so I'm having a Christmas movie day! ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

The local quail covey came to visit my feeders. I lost count at 27, they are so fat and funny


it's gonna be a great Monday


----------



## EllieMay

Zoeclare said:


> Afternoon! How is everyone? Cold and dark here so I'm having a Christmas movie day! ?


It’s morning here, so Good morning!!! It is a little foggy but still warm temps (70F)..


maggie3fan said:


> The local quail covey came to visit my feeders. I lost count at 27, they are so fat and funny
> View attachment 310806
> 
> it's gonna be a great Monday
> View attachment 310807


beautiful!!


----------



## EllieMay

The local fisherman


----------



## Zoeclare

maggie3fan said:


> The local quail covey came to visit my feeders. I lost count at 27, they are so fat and funny
> View attachment 310806
> 
> it's gonna be a great Monday
> View attachment 310807


I didn't know quail could fly! Amazing that they come to your feeders, I've only ever seen them captive


----------



## Zoeclare

EllieMay said:


> The local fisherman
> View attachment 310809


Hope everything is going well!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Zoeclare said:


> I didn't know quail could fly! Amazing that they come to your feeders, I've only ever seen them captive


They fly sorta like chickens, good enuf to get away from danger fast, but they can only fly a number of feet. They eat the fallen seed on the ground. It's weird to look out and see quail, rats, and ground squirrel all trying to eat as many seeds as they can, at the same time...lol


----------



## Zoeclare

maggie3fan said:


> They fly sorta like chickens, good enuf to get away from danger fast, but they can only fly a number of feet. They eat the fallen seed on the ground. It's weird to look out and see quail, rats, and ground squirrel all trying to eat as many seeds as they can, at the same time...lol


When I was a kid we had some in the garden for a while but they were just in a rabbit run sort of thing with a night box ? that must have been horrible for them! Such sweet little birds


----------



## Cathie G

Zoeclare said:


> When I was a kid we had some in the garden for a while but they were just in a rabbit run sort of thing with a night box ? that must have been horrible for them! Such sweet little birds


I think they kinda like a little home at night. They feel safer. They'll all just come home and waltz in single file into their nest.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy friday all!!!


----------



## Zoeclare

Not many nuts around tonight! Just an empty bag ?


----------



## Zoeclare

? I meant empty peanut bag not an empty nut bag! Ill stop now!


----------



## Cathie G

Zoeclare said:


> ? I meant empty peanut bag not an empty nut bag! Ill stop now!


We'll see.?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Haha! I had a nice long drive from Akron back to Richmond today! No time even close to Maggie’s ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

OK you football fans...you be sure to watch the Oregon State Beavers tromp Washington ummm somethings on TV at 6pm. GO BEAVS


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> Haha! I had a nice long drive from Akron back to Richmond today! No time even close to Maggie’s ?


Most of my time is because I get gas and go. Rarely do I go inside for something. But you have family, so quit driving so fast!!! ????


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> Most of my time is because I get gas and go. Rarely do I go inside for something. But you have family, so quit driving so fast!!! ????


I have a Subaru with Eyesight! It has adaptive cruise control- you set the speed ( never over 80) choose distance between you and the next car and all you have to do is maintain the lane. It speeds up, slows down, and even stops in relation to what the car in front of you is doing. Awesome when I am passing a big rig since I can drive the outside lane super tight and give it my full concentration


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> I have a Subaru with Eyesight! It has adaptive cruise control- you set the speed ( never over 80) choose distance between you and the next car and all you have to do is maintain the lane. It speeds up, slows down, and even stops in relation to what the car in front of you is doing. Awesome when I am passing a big rig since I can drive the outside lane super tight and give it my full concentration


Oh lordy, don't spread that around, you know I love ya, but behind my back somehow you have become a tree hugging Subaru lovin, ugh, you wearing Birkenstocks with white socks? ok, how many miles do you think you could sleep behind the wheel with all that electronic crap kicked in before your Eyesight car wrecks you??? hmmm? My dil who is quite capable, rarely looks at the road as she's got all that stuff turned on, and believe me, I am sitting in the passenger seat paralyzed with freakin fear. My car doesn't even have cup holders or electric windows, ha!
Subaru of Oregon says that 90% of all Subaru's sold are still on the road. But I can't prove that anymore. I live in a college town with a resident population of less than 40k, and I drive the only third generation 4th of July red w/gold metal flake IROC in Corvallis, there is a white one who lives next town over, but Subaru's abound here and I hate them.


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> Oh lordy, don't spread that around, you know I love ya, but behind my back somehow you have become a tree hugging Subaru lovin, ugh, you wearing Birkenstocks with white socks? ok, how many miles do you think you could sleep behind the wheel with all that electronic crap kicked in before your Eyesight car wrecks you??? hmmm? My dil who is quite capable, rarely looks at the road as she's got all that stuff turned on, and believe me, I am sitting in the passenger seat paralyzed with freakin fear. My car doesn't even have cup holders or electric windows, ha!
> Subaru of Oregon says that 90% of all Subaru's sold are still on the road. But I can't prove that anymore. I live in a college town with a resident population of less than 40k, and I drive the only third generation 4th of July red w/gold metal flake IROC in Corvallis, there is a white one who lives next town over, but Subaru's abound here and I hate them.
> View attachment 311034


I have 2 outback’s(06&14) and have owned 3 Subie’s since 2001! I rub my back on a tree every now and again, but have to watch my car since it has a deep seated hate for priuses! Why do they speed past pull in front and slow down? I just box em in for a few miles and they start to understand. Also I think I have one of only a few Outback’s with a front hitch mount- that is why I like this thread


----------



## Maggie3fan

My oldest son who had long hair before it was fashionable left my hot rod side in Calif and he moved to Oregon and has owned nothing but Subaru's since then, that was about the same time he started wearing a skirt....A disgrace to this fast car lovin Ma. lol well, maybe not exactly disgraced...his hair in this photo is down past his butt.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> I have 2 outback’s(06&14) and have owned 3 Subie’s since 2001! I rub my back on a tree every now and again, but have to watch my car since it has a deep seated hate for priuses! Why do they speed past pull in front and slow down? I just box em in for a few miles and they start to understand. Also I think I have one of only a few Outback’s with a front hitch mount- that is why I like this thread


Because they only have short bursts of speed, then they lose it. And now that you bring them up, I have to admit I do hate them more then Subaru's.


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> Because they only have short bursts of speed, then they lose it. And now that you bring them up, I have to admit I do hate them more then Subaru's.


You should see me take a curve with my 235 55 R17 and it’s all wheel drive! Go in high and hug the line accelerating. I want a turbo next!


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> My oldest son who had long hair before it was fashionable left my hot rod side in Calif and he moved to Oregon and has owned nothing but Subaru's since then, that was about the same time he started wearing a skirt....A disgrace to this fast car lovin Ma. lol well, maybe not exactly disgraced...his hair in this photo is down past his butt.
> View attachment 311056


After my son got talked into a haircut last time!!! I told him never let them cut your hair again!!!!! His hair looked like a dang bush growing straight up on his head. He looks way better in a ponytail.


----------



## EllieMay

It’s been very quite in her for a couple days! I love seeing all the car speak.. ( my favorite movies are The fast and the furious! ) I can’t join in on the lingo because I’m a truck kinda gal.. I don’t need speed, just power and torque..  well, it’s almost Tuesday here... hope everyone has a good one! ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> It’s been very quite in her for a couple days! I love seeing all the car speak.. ( my favorite movies are The fast and the furious! ) I can’t join in on the lingo because I’m a truck kinda gal.. I don’t need speed, just power and torque..  well, it’s almost Tuesday here... hope everyone has a good one! ?


OMG I love those movies- my brother got me hooked!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> You should see me take a curve with my 235 55 R17 and it’s all wheel drive! Go in high and hug the line accelerating. I want a turbo next!


Be careful there my friend. Your vehicle gets to the "ok, now I roll over" stage pretty quick; The faster I go in my IROC you can feel it sucking down and hugging the road. I took a drifting course in it and that little car will slide sideways around a curve or turning a corner for freakin days. And that drifting course improved *my* handling of the car, and gave me the confidence to drive on the ice and snow,or the rain.


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> Be careful there my friend. Your vehicle gets to the "ok, now I roll over" stage pretty quick; The faster I go in my IROC you can feel it sucking down and hugging the road. I took a drifting course in it and that little car will slide sideways around a curve or turning a corner for freakin days. And that drifting course improved *my* handling of the car, and gave me the confidence to drive on the ice and snow,or the rain.


Very true! I am very attentive to my capabilities and those of my vehicles! Overdriving a vehicle is very stupid! Enjoying the limits is just fun. BTW take a wet curve in your rear wheel drive and we can see who gets control back quicker! Besides I learned never race someone that knows more about engines than you do! To you i bow


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> OMG I love those movies- my brother got me hooked!


But most of the driving stuff in those movies is computer generated. Go back to Bullitt...Steve McQueen in a 1967 mach 1 Mustang. A stunt man drove of course, and there were 2 stuntmen chasing the Mustang...in MY FREAKIN HOMETOWN OF SAN FRANCISCO CALIFORNIA ( oh ahem) This is so cool. My Dad's office was downtown at Second between Mission and Market. He had a back room and he stayed at the office all week because he was a Litho Artist using pen and ink. Computers weren't even on the horizon in the ;40's and 50's; oh and he stayed up and worked all night. He was in the top of his field then. But I got to hop a bus and go to the office and hang out. I *ACTUALLY* saw them filming Bullitt and I am getting goosebumps right now. I saw them comin, and the Mustang went pretty sideways and the exhust bottomed out, I heard the noise, and I freakin smelled the smoke!!! Oh yeah baby...So not only did I see Steve McQueen like right there...wait for it...ready? I saw freakin Clint Eastwood film the scene, "do ya feel lucky punk?" oh yeah, and when I say I saw, I was within 4 feet of the cameras, behind a San Francisco Police wooden horse.
Seriously...growing up in SF in the 50's and 60's well, for another time and place...


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> But most of the driving stuff in those movies is computer generated. Go back to Bullitt...Steve McQueen in a 1967 mach 1 Mustang. A stunt man drove of course, and there were 2 stuntmen chasing the Mustang...in MY FREAKIN HOMETOWN OF SAN FRANCISCO CALIFORNIA ( oh ahem) This is so cool. My Dad's office was downtown at Second between Mission and Market. He had a back room and he stayed at the office all week because he was a Litho Artist using pen and ink. Computers weren't even on the horizon in the ;40's and 50's; oh and he stayed up and worked all night. He was in the top of his field then. But I got to hop a bus and go to the office and hang out. I *ACTUALLY* saw them filming Bullitt and I am getting goosebumps right now. I saw them comin, and the Mustang went pretty sideways and the exhust bottomed out, I heard the noise, and I freakin smelled the smoke!!! Oh yeah baby...So not only did I see Steve McQueen like right there...wait for it...ready? I saw freakin Clint Eastwood film the scene, "do ya feel lucky punk?" oh yeah, and when I say I saw, I was within 4 feet of the cameras, behind a San Francisco Police wooden horse.
> Seriously...growing up in SF in the 50's and 60's well, for another time and place...


Gin in 60 seconds has an awesome chase scene too, but Bullitt is the gold standard


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> Gin in 60 seconds has an awesome chase scene too, but Bullitt is the gold standard


Another really good race was in The French Connection, about heroin smuggling and what not, but that chase scene was really good too


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning!!
Thirsty Thursday has arrived.. Hope everyone has a fabulous day!


----------



## Maro2Bear

A quick look ?. Open Nut House door. Tip toe around the corner up the steps & down the hallway. Stain & varnish in one hand, badger brushes in the other. No dust, it’s quiet. A quick splash of stain. Turn, tippy toe backwards. Slide down the handrail. Nut House Door quietly shuts.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> A quick look ?. Open Nut House door. Tip toe around the corner up the steps & down the hallway. Stain & varnish in one hand, badger brushes in the other. No dust, it’s quiet. A quick splash of stain. Turn, tippy toe backwards. Slide down the handrail. Nut House Door quietly shuts.


The fact that you slid down the handrail really endears you to my heart ?


----------



## Lokkje

Nuts all fall off the tree or something?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Nope just fighting with Alexa! I am not concerned that this is the first step towards "Skynet" sometimes she is so useless! After my home automation fixtures die they will not be replaced.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> Nope just fighting with Alexa! I am not concerned that this is the first step towards "Skynet" sometimes she is so useless! After my home automation fixtures die they will not be replaced.


I feel fairly old fashioned as I DO have a very large screen Smart TV, and my son hooked me up to his Roku for free, so pretty much I spend hours flipping channels never watching 1 damn program. I have a million and a half tv channels, yet the only stuff I watch is on ID channel, or ABC, CBS and NBC. Alexa? Not me man. I don't like Vikings and phony bikers. I lived the biker life, don't need to see those aged wannabe bikers, I like The Big Valley and Wagon Train, and some of the pseudo murder stuff.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> A quick look ?. Open Nut House door. Tip toe around the corner up the steps & down the hallway. Stain & varnish in one hand, badger brushes in the other. No dust, it’s quiet. A quick splash of stain. Turn, tippy toe backwards. Slide down the handrail. Nut House Door quietly shuts.


You are seriously funny! You made me lol. Very funny


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> I feel fairly old fashioned as I DO have a very large screen Smart TV, and my son hooked me up to his Roku for free, so pretty much I spend hours flipping channels never watching 1 damn program. I have a million and a half tv channels, yet the only stuff I watch is on ID channel, or ABC, CBS and NBC. Alexa? Not me man. I don't like Vikings and phony bikers. I lived the biker life, don't need to see those aged wannabe bikers, I like The Big Valley and Wagon Train, and some of the pseudo murder stuff.


My daughter has gotten my hooked on the ID channel!!! I feel like I’m learning some stuff ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> I feel fairly old fashioned as I DO have a very large screen Smart TV, and my son hooked me up to his Roku for free, so pretty much I spend hours flipping channels never watching 1 damn program. I have a million and a half tv channels, yet the only stuff I watch is on ID channel, or ABC, CBS and NBC. Alexa? Not me man. I don't like Vikings and phony bikers. I lived the biker life, don't need to see those aged wannabe bikers, I like The Big Valley and Wagon Train, and some of the pseudo murder stuff.


SO essentially if a millenial is killed in the first 90 seconds its for you!


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I feel fairly old fashioned as I DO have a very large screen Smart TV, and my son hooked me up to his Roku for free, so pretty much I spend hours flipping channels never watching 1 damn program. I have a million and a half tv channels, yet the only stuff I watch is on ID channel, or ABC, CBS and NBC. Alexa? Not me man. I don't like Vikings and phony bikers. I lived the biker life, don't need to see those aged wannabe bikers, I like The Big Valley and Wagon Train, and some of the pseudo murder stuff.


Me too. Or LMN. Right now they're going to do a slay bells theme until Christmas.?


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> My daughter has gotten my hooked on the ID channel!!! I feel like I’m learning some stuff ?


I totally agree with you, and if you really get serious, watch the Forensic Files channel 45 or close to that


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> SO essentially if a millenial is killed in the first 90 seconds its for you!


OK...it took me 5 hours to figure out what you meant.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Me too. Or LMN. Right now they're going to do a slay bells theme until Christmas.?


Yeap.. I’ll be watching that with you!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hey guys! Been super busy! Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving and is staying healthy


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hey guys! Been super busy! Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving and is staying healthy


Oh your alive yeah! Maybe


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Oh your alive yeah! Maybe


Yeah sorry to disappoint u haha 12 inches of snow tonight ahhh


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hey guys! Been super busy! Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving and is staying healthy


Huh! Nobody else is ever 'super busy'


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hey guys! Been super busy! Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving and is staying healthy


He's back!


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> Huh! Nobody else is ever 'super busy'


Just for you! Gotta be a ton of these around town. Just think do your bad Santa deed and dip into the nearest Harris Teeter or Target and BOOM you disappear. Not too mention it has a we bit of HP


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Huh! Nobody else is ever 'super busy'


Im cleaning slinkys cage does that count? Lol how are u Mags!!??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Thankful he didnt decide to drop a deuce on my bed


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hey guys! Been super busy! Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving and is staying healthy



where the he** have you been son!?
Wow...
Mr. popular got all “extra busy” guys.
What da ya think? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yeah sorry to disappoint u haha 12 inches of snow tonight ahhh



12” is nothing...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> 12” is nothing...


No wonder ur single ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> where the he** have you been son!?
> Wow...
> Mr. popular got all “extra busy” guys.
> What da ya think? ?


Its always a pleasure to hear from u


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy tuesday nut bags!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Blackdog1714

It’s a two tea bag night!


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


I think you should play one of my new favorites. I can only post the name of one of them. It's by Sylvan Esso. My favorite version was aired on CBS Saturday sessions called "Ferris Wheel".?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I think you should play one of my new favorites. I can only post the name of one of them. It's by Sylvan Esso. My favorite version was aired on CBS Saturday sessions called "Ferris Wheel".?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy tuesday nut bags!



????


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


That is the first song. Thanks ? not the version but that works too.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> That is the first song. Thanks ? not the version but that works too.?


Is this it?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> ????


Chef! How are ya!?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> ????


It's a 2 tea bag night.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Is this it?


Yep.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Chef! How are ya!?



sorry it’s so late to reply.
I am drunk.
?


----------



## EllieMay

W


Chubbs the tegu said:


>


Well crap.. I missed the party with all my favorite jams ;-(


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> W
> Well crap.. I missed the party with all my favorite jams ;-(



hey!!!! 
look at that !
I finally liked that country song!
Your country music is way different than what they consider “country” music in NY/NJ. 
and anyway, you’re invited to the next party.
God knows when that will be.
It just so happened THAT night I was here all alone. So I thought what do people do when they’re alone???....?
Next thing I knew I was drunk and singing very loudly ???? Wt....?


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> hey!!!!
> look at that !
> I finally liked that country song!
> Your country music is way different than what they consider “country” music in NY/NJ.
> and anyway, you’re invited to the next party.
> God knows when that will be.
> It just so happened THAT night I was here all alone. So I thought what do people do when they’re alone???....?
> Next thing I knew I was drunk and singing very loudly ???? Wt....?


And a good time Is had by all


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> W
> Well crap.. I missed the party with all my favorite jams ;-(


U should be ashamed of urself smh


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> And a good time Is had by all



YEP! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

1 more day till the weekend!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Blackdog1714

Secret alert! I have been off all week! Wife and I were supposed to go to Charleston SC for the week but Covid is back! So we vacationed at home- just had a Kobe burner from Bacchus in RVA. ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yeah this covid bs sucks! Im guessing a kobe burner is a steak maybe ? Lol


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yeah this covid bs sucks! Im guessing a kobe burner is a steak maybe ? Lol


Haha fat fingers- Kobe burger medium rare!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 312756



omg!!! Chris Farley is my favorite!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> omg!!! Chris Farley is my favorite!!!


He was a funny mofo!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Haha fat fingers- Kobe burger medium rare!


Yumm.. yeah burt would ruin it lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I have come to the conclusion that cam newton sucks a$$!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> hey!!!!
> look at that !
> I finally liked that country song!
> Your country music is way different than what they consider “country” music in NY/NJ.
> and anyway, you’re invited to the next party.
> God knows when that will be.
> It just so happened THAT night I was here all alone. So I thought what do people do when they’re alone???....?
> Next thing I knew I was drunk and singing very loudly ???? Wt....?


I know. I chipped in a song and probably stopped the whole party. But today's another day ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I know. I chipped in a song and probably stopped the whole party. But today's another day ?



closest I’ve heard to “country” in NJ is like
“Cake by the ocean” song?
I like it and it’s funny... but when I think of country I think :
Johnny Cash
Who’s the guy in the big black hat? 
(Skinny,young?)
Dolly (of course!)
And maybe Blake Shelton? (Newer)
But I never hear them!!???


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> closest I’ve heard to “country” in NJ is like
> “Cake by the ocean” song?
> I like it and it’s funny... but when I think of country I think :
> Johnny Cash
> Who’s the guy in the big black hat?
> (Skinny,young?)
> Dolly (of course!)
> And maybe Blake Shelton? (Newer)
> But I never hear them!!???


I love all of them!!! Dollys just a classic! Blake’s ok.. but he’s never gonna compare to the true kings..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> closest I’ve heard to “country” in NJ is like
> “Cake by the ocean” song?
> I like it and it’s funny... but when I think of country I think :
> Johnny Cash
> Who’s the guy in the big black hat?
> (Skinny,young?)
> Dolly (of course!)
> And maybe Blake Shelton? (Newer)
> But I never hear them!!???


Well...Who doesn't love Dolly? And cake by the ocean is a favorite of mine tooo even though johnny CASH sounds just fine? I have a second one that I can't post here....


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

HAPPY SATURDAY!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 312872


Need to put a candy cane in my drink! Touch of class!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Class!? .. ok ill put my pinky up as i chug my beer and burp


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Meanwhile zoeclare being classy....


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Class!? .. ok ill put my pinky up as i chug my beer and burp


And nibble a frankfurter ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> And nibble a frankfurter ???


Its not friday!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Did u grab some pantyhose for the night? Haha


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Did u grab some pantyhose for the night? Haha


And some plant based nugs!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ruh rooohh


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ruh rooohh


??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ok u talked me into drinking lol


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ok u talked me into drinking lol


Took all my negotiating skills lol! Tequilas with candy cane instead of lemon!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Took all my negotiating skills lol! Tequilas with candy cane instead of lemon!


Tis the season to get sh*t faced


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Tis the season to get sh*t faced


Exactly, its festive so any time of day is acceptable ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cheers to all! And all a good night


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I could really go for a kobe burner right now


----------



## Zoeclare




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


>


Omg i wanna drink w these guys.. i just wont ever leave my beer unattended lol


----------



## Zoeclare

I know right, I already play the one string guitar now I'm thinking of learning the anvil


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> I know right, I already play the one string guitar now I'm thinking of learning the anvil


I thought it was the skin flute ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hi im Jay


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Nice to meet u Jay! That is also my name. Where u from?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Im from MA


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Wow!!! What a coincidence! So am i.


----------



## Zoeclare

I need to buy my tortoise a new shell but I don't know what size to get?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

U just have to keep different sizes in there. I usually keep an assortment of colors for her to choose


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I could really go for a kobe burner right now


Hope this helps!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Hope this helps!


Damn! 129 for burgers... better send a hottie in a bikini to cook em for me too lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And no u dont count blackdog


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Well... maybe if u bring enough beer haha


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And no u dont count blackdog


Damn it takes me almost two days to shave everything, can you wait?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Damn it takes me almost two days to shave everything, can you wait?


Wow impressive! Took zoeclare 4 days


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Damn! 129 for burgers... better send a hottie in a bikini to cook em for me too lol


Sweet dreams ?


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


I really like this one, I hadnt heard it before


----------



## Blackdog1714

I just got an appointment to get vaccinated next week! They said it is a super secret but sent me details on the manufacturer


----------



## EllieMay

Y’all trip me out... this is the only place I know where It might be completely acceptable to have a whole conversation with only one’s self? Goodmorning Nuts!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Freaken weirdos in here! Happy tuesday!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yeas tell me about it! Happy tuesday to u too


----------



## Cathie G

Talk about weirdos. I get to sit on my bum and watch a snow fall and the birds tomorrow. Hopefully, I don't have to keep saying boo to the starlings.? I have plans.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Talk about weirdos. I get to sit on my bum and watch a snow fall and the birds tomorrow. Hopefully, I don't have to keep saying boo to the starlings.? I have plans.


Big storm coming here tomorrow night into thursday! 10-15 inches


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Big storm coming here tomorrow night into thursday! 10-15 inches


We're supposed to only get a small amount of inches but I live in Ohio. Soo we'll see.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog must be from ohio ??


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Blackdog must be from ohio ??


Correct sir? that is why i am in the Nuthouse!


----------



## EllieMay

No snow in Texas but it sure is wet n dreary cold... yuck! I went to the Petsense in town today dressed in my furry one piece Christmas jammies and took Christmas pictures in the booth with Cinder. Got to get your jollies where you can)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> No snow in Texas but it sure is wet n dreary cold... yuck! I went to the Petsense in town today dressed in my furry one piece Christmas jammies and took Christmas pictures in the booth with Cinder. Got to get your jollies where you can)


Proof!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Proof!






We also tried to make Paw / hand print memoirs on the copy machine but that didn’t turn out near as good..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 313128
> 
> 
> We also tried to make Paw / hand print memoirs on the copy machine but that didn’t turn out near as good..


Love it!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Blackdog must be from ohio ??


Yep poor guy.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

That looks very comfy and cinder is adorable


EllieMay said:


> View attachment 313129


that looks like some sort of weird porn scene from South Carolina ???


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 313128
> 
> 
> We also tried to make Paw / hand print memoirs on the copy machine but that didn’t turn out near as good..


I love ?? that picture.


----------



## Blackdog1714

This is for the next person that asks if they need to separate their tortoises


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I love ?? that picture.


Thank you!! Cinder is always ready for the photo shoots. She got an extra Cookie for her efforts ?


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> This is for the next person that asks if they need to separate their tortoises


Hard core Dude ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy hump night nuts!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy hump night nuts!


Getting a snow day tomorrow???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Getting a snow day tomorrow???


Im hoping! Suppose to be up to 18 inches


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> This is for the next person that asks if they need to separate their tortoises


That's for teenage mutant humans too.?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im hoping! Suppose to be up to 18 inches


Hard to believe, but In Texas you can find people who would be happy over an inch ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ill stay quiet on that one lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

To easy haha


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> To easy haha


STRICTLY SPEAKING OF SNOW


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Duh


----------



## Blackdog1714

Top of the morning to y'all nuts!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Good morning! And happy thursday! Skipping wrk to snow blow all day


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Good morning! And happy thursday! Skipping wrk to snow blow all day


Today is my day off and I plan to finish my DIY rod turner so I can repair some old rods!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Good morning! And happy thursday! Skipping wrk to snow blow all day


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning!!! I’m am killing time while Jess does her therapy.. I think a quick run to Starbucks may be in order.. Therapy is in Tyler Texas... which is just a hop skip n jump from Lindale ( Miranda Lambert’s home town) .. I think we may have some IHOP afterwards and visit Miranda’s boutique the Pink Pistol... She hosts a specific line called Mutt Nation that raises money for orphan dogs.. I think I’d like to contribute. Also passed a Fat Dogs Liquor that I may swing in for some weekend restocking Life looks good today!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


Oh man! Is it noon yet? Haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!! I’m am killing time while Jess does her therapy.. I think a quick run to Starbucks may be in order.. Therapy is in Tyler Texas... which is just a hop skip n jump from Lindale ( Miranda Lambert’s home town) .. I think we may have some IHOP afterwards and visit Miranda’s boutique the Pink Pistol... She hosts a specific line called Mutt Nation that raises money for orphan dogs.. I think I’d like to contribute. Also passed a Fat Dogs Liquor that I may swing in for some weekend restocking Life looks good today!


U go Jess! Trooper


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Finishes the snow cleanup.. and starts snowing like a mofo again! FML haha


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Finishes the snow cleanup.. and starts snowing like a mofo again! FML haha


Sucks to be you ?

Take a break, have beer, repeat !


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Wheres fat dog when i need him? Haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Sucks to be you ?
> 
> Take a break, have beer, repeat !


I need a beer, a whiskey, and a cigarette ( and i dont even smoke) haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

On the bright side.. i dont need a cooler


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And the new love of my life TOROlina


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> On the bright side.. i dont need a cooler
> View attachment 313248


LMAO!!! Luv it!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

I didn’t make it by the liquor store... me and the girls took the scenic route and just made a day.. finished some of the last minute Xmas shopping ?.. I’m checking the little man out now and calling it.. my foots throbbing ( horse stepped on me) and it’s time to be done still got enough in the cabinet to make a relaxer!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I didn’t make it by the liquor store... me and the girls took the scenic route and just made a day.. finished some of the last minute Xmas shopping ?.. I’m checking the little man out now and calling it.. my foots throbbing ( horse stepped on me) and it’s time to be done still got enough in the cabinet to make a relaxer!!


Aww sweet!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Tell jess ill put a hit out on that kid for free.. fav for friends haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Zoeclare

Ran out of tunes! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Neverrr


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Good morning! And happy thursday! Skipping wrk to snow blow all day


Where are you going to blow it? In the neighbor's yard??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Where are you going to blow it? In the neighbor's yard??


Damn.. u know me so well haha


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Tell jess ill put a hit out on that kid for free.. fav for friends haha


Hell yeah!!! She moved all of her fingers today.. I’ll never be so happy to see someone get flipped off as the day when my girl raises that middle finger to the world!!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Hell yeah!!! She moved all of her fingers today.. I’ll never be so happy to see someone get flipped off as the day when my girl raises that middle finger to the world!!


She takes after mama


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


Nice to have some epic music lovers here w me


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> She takes after mama


Damn right... most of the time ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Damn right... most of the time ?


Well i guess ur better at dodging things ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

So wrong i know


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Nice to have some epic music lovers here w me


So here!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> So wrong i know


Well.. it takes a sense of humor to get through this life... and a lot of alcohol.. and hair dye.. and... other ****... ????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Well.. it takes a sense of humor to get through this life... and a lot of alcohol.. and hair dye.. and... other ****... ????


This is y i love you like a wife that is married to another man ??


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> This is y i love you like a wife that is married to another man ??


There’s someone for everyone they say ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> There’s someone for everyone they say ???


For most lol


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> For most lol


Well, most don’t get it right the first time anymore.. or the second, third, etc.. lmao

You remind me a lot of my hubby.. he doesn’t have any filters very offensive to most... ?he’s got style though.. i don’t know why he picked me cause we are total opposites. It works though..


----------



## EllieMay

Speaking of his style... he bought me a pair of “Hey Dudes”... I’m not a woman who puts much thought in shoes. I do boots.. for every occasion.. on exception. - a pair of flip flops..
Anyway, they were really comfortable and people were commenting me when I didn’t even know what I was wearing... so I’m thinking maybe I missed something all these years.. and then I went out to feed the horse last night.. and was quickly reminded why in the hell I always wear boots.. 

Now I have a muddy hoof print on my “ cute shoes” and a fat purple toe!!!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Looks like u gave someone a deep kick in the a$$


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Well, most don’t get it right the first time anymore.. or the second, third, etc.. lmao
> 
> You remind me a lot of my hubby.. he doesn’t have any filters very offensive to most... ?he’s got style though.. i don’t know why he picked me cause we are total opposites. It works though..


I guess u threatened him too haha


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Looks like u gave someone a deep kick in the a$$


I should do more of that!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I guess u threatened him too haha


? i knew him from my late teens and never could stand him... everyone knew it including him.. ( I’m very “honest”) .. then life happened and years disappeared and one day he popped back up.. I was prepared to not like him at all but he was persistent.. and deeper than I gave him credit for.. still, one a$$hole for another.. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> ? i knew him from my late teens and never could stand him... everyone knew it including him.. ( I’m very “honest”) .. then life happened and years disappeared and one day he popped back up.. I was prepared to not like him at all but he was persistent.. and deeper than I gave him credit for.. still, one a$$hole for another.. ?


What i took out of that whole story was... he was hung like an elephant.. .. or did u mean deeper in a diff way ? ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And the new love of my life TOROlina
> View attachment 313249



Thats like mine!!!! Only difference is mine took one look at the 14” and crapped out after one row of plowing! 
she had a temper tantrum I guess...
Me I threw a HUGE temper tantrum because I had to do it with a shovel.
(And I broke the stupid thing chipping most of the bottom off!) seems I had a little anger issue today? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Tell jess ill put a hit out on that kid for free.. fav for friends haha



I’ll be the hitter!!! I was known for my
“Line drive” in softball ...
and MVP twice back in high school. 1912! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Speaking of his style... he bought me a pair of “Hey Dudes”... I’m not a woman who puts much thought in shoes. I do boots.. for every occasion.. on exception. - a pair of flip flops..
> Anyway, they were really comfortable and people were commenting me when I didn’t even know what I was wearing... so I’m thinking maybe I missed something all these years.. and then I went out to feed the horse last night.. and was quickly reminded why in the hell I always wear boots..
> 
> Now I have a muddy hoof print on my “ cute shoes” and a fat purple toe!!!



OOOOOOOUUUUUCCCHHHHHH!!!! ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> What i took out of that whole story was... he was hung like an elephant.. .. or did u mean deeper in a diff way ? ??


OMG... REALLY!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning NUTS!


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> Speaking of his style... he bought me a pair of “Hey Dudes”... I’m not a woman who puts much thought in shoes. I do boots.. for every occasion.. on exception. - a pair of flip flops..
> Anyway, they were really comfortable and people were commenting me when I didn’t even know what I was wearing... so I’m thinking maybe I missed something all these years.. and then I went out to feed the horse last night.. and was quickly reminded why in the hell I always wear boots..
> 
> Now I have a muddy hoof print on my “ cute shoes” and a fat purple toe!!!


Those are throwback! New shoes old style - chukka’s. Always wanted a pair when I was ahem younger!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy friday!!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> OMG... REALLY!!!


Sorry.. sometimes i make a joke before thinking it through lol


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Good morning NUTS!



good morning EllieMay,
How’s your foot?!!
?????


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> good morning EllieMay,
> How’s your foot?!!
> ?????


Good morning Yvonne!!! It feels better but I still can’t get my regular boots on ?


I’m pretty sure something is broken but it will heal.. I just need to get it back to the right shape again ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Yvonne!!! It feels better but I still can’t get my regular boots on ?
> View attachment 313311
> 
> I’m pretty sure something is broken but it will heal.. I just need to get it back to the right shape again ?


Yeah, but your toenails look great... ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

As Santa for some steels boots or shoe covers! Scary that it is so bad and it was just accidental!


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Yeah, but your toenails look great... ?


Thankful for small favors!! Lol


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> As Santa for some steels boots or shoe covers! Scary that it is so bad and it was just accidental!


Par for the course lately ?

Coulda been worse!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Yeah, but your toenails look great... ?


Hey Anne, whatcha been up to lately??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Yvonne!!! It feels better but I still can’t get my regular boots on ?
> View attachment 313311
> 
> I’m pretty sure something is broken but it will heal.. I just need to get it back to the right shape again ?


Stop dancing with ur horse


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Stop dancing with ur horse
> View attachment 313363


But he really likes it I am training him to “come” and let me sit bareback.. treats really motivate him.. if he had a more graceful partner, he would really shine ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> But he really likes it I am training him to “come” and let me sit bareback.. treats really motivate him.. if he had a more graceful partner, he would really shine ???


Good luck with that.. i have faith in u. U might only have one toe left by then but hey he comes to u and think of all the money ull save on nail polish


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Good luck with that.. i have faith in u. U might only have one toe left by then but hey he comes to u and think of all the money ull save on nail polish


Right!!! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

My horse is trained. I just put 50 cents into him and hes very gentle, doesnt eat or poop and lives outside the grocery store


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My horse is trained. I just put 50 cents into him and hes very gentle, doesnt eat or poop and lives outside the grocery store


I would love to see a picture of you and your horse)
Here’s a Texas sunset for you! Real-time


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Yvonne!!! It feels better but I still can’t get my regular boots on ?
> View attachment 313311
> 
> I’m pretty sure something is broken but it will heal.. I just need to get it back to the right shape again ?



wow! That looks sore. 
I would wear flip flops (like you said you did) till it heals!
And on the bright side?.... your toe nail color is fabulous!!!!!!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> As Santa for some steels boots or shoe covers! Scary that it is so bad and it was just accidental!



OOOOOO!!!! ? those are cool EllieMay!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Par for the course lately ?
> 
> Coulda been worse!



DONT SAY THAT TILL 2021!!!!!
We still have two weeks of this stupid year to get through....


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> But he really likes it I am training him to “come” and let me sit bareback.. treats really motivate him.. if he had a more graceful partner, he would really shine ???



Funny you should say that..
Treats really motivate me too! ?
(Depending on the treat) . ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> I would love to see a picture of you and your horse)
> Here’s a Texas sunset for you! Real-time
> View attachment 313364



meow! (I wrote wow and Siri corrected it and said meow?) let’s just go with that one?
MEOW!!! I would love to live there!
What a beautiful place that must be.
And it looks quiet too! ?
Is it?????
?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Good Saturday Moring Nuts!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> Good Saturday Moring Nuts!



Top of the mornin’ to ya fine sir! ?
?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Good morning nut house! Todays plans..


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Good morning nut house! Todays plans..
> View attachment 313393



Me too!!!!
I am not doing anything today!!!
Nope.
“Not gonna do it”...
I am sitting my big fat butt on the couch today and count the Christmas tree lights if I have to! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Im actually going sledding lol


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im actually going sledding lol



ggggoooooooooooo!!!
Jump on that sled ? fly down that hill and most of all......
SCREEM LIKE A LITTLE KID!!!!
How fun!!!!
I’ll want a report later when you get back..
?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> ggggoooooooooooo!!!
> Jump on that sled ? fly down that hill and most of all......
> SCREEM LIKE A LITTLE KID!!!!
> How fun!!!!
> I’ll want a report later when you get back..
> ?


If u dont hear from me in 24 hrs... call 911


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> meow! (I wrote wow and Siri corrected it and said meow?) let’s just go with that one?
> MEOW!!! I would love to live there!
> What a beautiful place that must be.
> And it looks quiet too! ?
> Is it?????
> ?


Depends on what day it is... lol


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im actually going sledding lol


Toboggan, disk or inner tube? Multiple friends on a huge inner tube is the best on a big bumpy hill. At least that is how I remember it!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Toboggan, disk or inner tube? Multiple friends on a huge inner tube is the best on a big bumpy hill. At least that is how I remember it!


Tubes always the best!


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay 
A buncha years ago my sister gave me a place to live and daily chores and an Appaloosa mare to care for. The horse's name was Girl. I was a city kid so to me my sister's house was country. I had to collect the eggs, that's how I learned that chickens don't give up their eggs willingly. But the best part was Girl, even tho she lost an eye to cancer. She wasn't broke, but we had a bond or something, I could ride her bareback without a bridle or reins. I was a barefoot person then and still am, but that evening so many years ago I was in her stall brushing her and talking to her etc. when she shifted her weight and put a back foot right on my bare foot. So now she's leaned into me and the pain was so intense my eyes went black, I sorta tried to slap her trying to make her move.but I just remember not even being able to holler or catch my breath, damn it was horrible. Then for whatever reason, my sister showed up in the barn saw what was happening and moved Girl immediately. When she took her hoof off of my foot, the pain escalated OMG! My foot had swelled up, a black and purple bruise was darkening, my foot got real big and my memory stops there.The lesson here is always were boots around horses...lol
I wonder if my sister has any photos of Girl


----------



## EllieMay

I’m so jealous over certain member getting to go sledding!! We don’t get that here but once in a blue moon!!! Hope there are videos later!!!


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> EllieMay
> A buncha years ago my sister gave me a place to live and daily chores and an Appaloosa mare to care for. The horse's name was Girl. I was a city kid so to me my sister's house was country. I had to collect the eggs, that's how I learned that chickens don't give up their eggs willingly. But the best part was Girl, even tho she lost an eye to cancer. She wasn't broke, but we had a bond or something, I could ride her bareback without a bridle or reins. I was a barefoot person then and still am, but that evening so many years ago I was in her stall brushing her and talking to her etc. when she shifted her weight and put a back foot right on my bare foot. So now she's leaned into me and the pain was so intense my eyes went black, I sorta tried to slap her trying to make her move.but I just remember not even being able to holler or catch my breath, damn it was horrible. Then for whatever reason, my sister showed up in the barn saw what was happening and moved Girl immediately. When she took her hoof off of my foot, the pain escalated OMG! My foot had swelled up, a black and purple bruise was darkening, my foot got real big and my memory stops there.The lesson here is always were boots around horses...lol
> I wonder if my sister has any photos of Girl


I hope she does have pictures.. I’d love to see her.. Appaloosas are special.. and I 100% believe in a horses bond with a single person. They are by nature frightened creatures... and it takes something special to get the trust of some of them.. I know better than to leave my feet unprotected but I just got to comfortable.. it will be a while before I for get again though!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I’m so jealous over certain member getting to go sledding!! We don’t get that here but once in a blue moon!!! Hope there are videos later!!!


Just watch the 5 o clock news.. hero tries to hit ski jump on plastic sled


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Hey Anne, whatcha been up to lately??


Herding cats...  And trying to get UVB needs met for my bearded dragons, which has been much harder than it should be lately. Bad streak of luck with the Zoo Med PowerSun bulbs recently.


----------



## Pastel Tortie

Chefdenoel10 said:


> meow! (I wrote wow and Siri corrected it and said meow?) let’s just go with that one?
> MEOW!!! I would love to live there!
> What a beautiful place that must be.
> And it looks quiet too! ?
> Is it?????
> ?


You can watch the sunset with my Cat-mittee. They'll share treats!


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I’m so jealous over certain member getting to go sledding!! We don’t get that here but once in a blue moon!!! Hope there are videos later!!!


I know, and the guys mentioned inner tubes, too. I thought those were for floating down gentle rivers during the summer... ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just watch the 5 o clock news.. hero tries to hit ski jump on plastic sled


OOOOH the long jump way to go Champ you can do it!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Well no vids because im not about to dowload them to youtube lol ( aint nobody got time for that) but some pics u can see.. some fun and epic fails lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Do not try these stunts at home kids.. im a trained professional ( clown)


----------



## Blackdog1714

Good dad assist on the gravity thing!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> If u dont hear from me in 24 hrs... call 911


Yea I can hear that now. "Oh you're calling for someone in who knows where? " Squad arrives later to take me away...?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well no vids because im not about to dowload them to youtube lol ( aint nobody got time for that) but some pics u can see.. some fun and epic fails lol
> View attachment 313411
> View attachment 313412
> View attachment 313413
> View attachment 313414
> View attachment 313415
> View attachment 313416
> View attachment 313417
> View attachment 313418
> View attachment 313419
> View attachment 313420
> View attachment 313421
> View attachment 313422
> View attachment 313423
> View attachment 313424
> View attachment 313425
> View attachment 313426
> View attachment 313427


Nice.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Yea I can hear that now. "Oh you're calling for someone in who knows where? " Squad arrives later to take me away...?


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Herding cats...  And trying to get UVB needs met for my bearded dragons, which has been much harder than it should be lately. Bad streak of luck with the Zoo Med PowerSun bulbs recently.


Oh no!! Poor Dragons with no fire:-( ....
I bet Christmas is fun around the cat-mittee though!


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 313438


Then they get their head caught in Joe's mobile and know they're right. This is a dang nut house.,? I promise this happened though. The last one was his doctor that came for a home visit. The mobile wrapped around his stethoscope and tied him up. I wound up having to let him loose. He wouldn't let me cut a single thread of Joe's mobile. By then social distancing went out the window.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Then they get their head caught in Joe's mobile and know they're right. This is a dang nut house.,? I promise this happened though. The last one was his doctor that came for a home visit. The mobile wrapped around his stethoscope and tied him up. I wound up having to let him loose. He wouldn't let me cut a single thread of Joe's mobile. By then social distancing went out the window.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> Herding cats...  And trying to get UVB needs met for my bearded dragons, which has been much harder than it should be lately. Bad streak of luck with the Zoo Med PowerSun bulbs recently.


Yeah powersun bulbs **** me off.. i have one for my bluey and if u move the lqmp a lil itll shut off for 5 minutes smh but beardies are toughies! I wouldnt worry going without uvb for a lil bit of time. Meow right thats all i gotta say


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Gotta throw in some aAerosmith !


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


What a cool video.. and I hadn’t heard this one before..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> What a cool video.. and I hadn’t heard this one before..


Im disappointed in u haha


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Gotta throw in some aAerosmith !


My fav aerosmith song.. it was my uncs fav song before he passed in 95. My partner in crime


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


What is it movie night for the kids??.. dont u dare get that song stuck in my head!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> What is it movie night for the kids??.. dont u dare get that song stuck in my head!!!


Sing it.. you know you want to!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Sing it.. you know you want to!!


I hate u lmao!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Imma go squeeze ur foot


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Imma go squeeze ur foot


Totally uncalled for!!! I’m going to sick my dog on you.. she can slobber like no other!!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Totally uncalled for!!! I’m going to sick my dog on you.. she can slobber like no other!!


I love that bulldogs are slow af right now haha


----------



## EllieMay

Those were some really cool snow pics... I would love to get my son in some snow like that


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I love that bulldogs are slow af right now haha





Yeah... you could probably get right around her ????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


Now ur cooking w gas!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 313445
> 
> Yeah... you could probably get right around her ????


I love bullies


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I had a bullmastiff.. just a hyper bulldog lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mastiff x bulldog.. that poor bulldog haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Those were some really cool snow pics... I would love to get my son in some snow like that


Hed love it!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I love bullies


Me too))


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Mastiff x bulldog.. that poor bulldog haha


I like them too. My sister has one name Chloe.. she’s a huge bag of laziness though...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I like them too. My sister has one name Chloe.. she’s a huge bag of laziness though...


Mines name was Justice


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hed love it!


He asks me every day now if it might snow.. I showed him your pics and then had to console him with a nerf war instead.. those round foam bullets they make now hurt!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Mines name was Justice


Ik ik.. who the f cares haha


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Mines name was Justice


Ohhhh that’s funny!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> He asks me every day now if it might snow.. I showed him your pics and then had to console him with a nerf war instead.. those round foam bullets they make now hurt!!!


I know!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ik ik.. who the f cares haha


I care ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I care ?


U must of hit up fat dogs ?


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U must of hit up fat dogs ?


Filled up a whole box with bottles ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Filled up a whole box with bottles ?


Im so proud of u haha


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


Good song and video! Never heard it. Love a girl thatll ride a bike in a dress ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


Pink is the shiznit!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Pink is the shiznit!!!


It’s crazy how our tast in music is so damn same ...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> It’s crazy how our tast in music is so damn same ...


Ik.. ur a weirdo too


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ik.. ur a weirdo too


My fav from pink tho


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ik.. ur a weirdo too


Lmao!! True story


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My fav from pink tho


Heck yeah


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


Not a hige fan of hers but thats the one i like


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

U lile Cam?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U lile Cam?


I almost posted that exact one earlier but I could have swore that you were just bitcching about Cam earlier this week.. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I almost posted that exact one earlier but I could have swore that you were just bitcching about Cam earlier this week.. ?


Cam newton lmao


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


Hadn’t heard that one either


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Patriots hahai cant stop laughing


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cam newton lmao


??‍


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ik another female artist i like


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


Thats a good one havent heard


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Omg! Mags is gonna be mad af haha


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


FAVORITE ARTIST TODAY


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Omg! Mags is gonna be mad af haha


Maybe this will make her feel better..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Maybe this will make her feel better..


Noo this is it


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

@maggie3fan


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Noo this is it


Well that made me feel better)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Janis kinda reninds me of Mags lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Wild child!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

heres an oldie i like


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Janis kinda reninds me of Mags lol


Yeap.. I see that .. I had to go back and watch the whole videos because Janis Rocks!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> heres an oldie i like


Well you can’t stop there.. Gimme one reason!!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And my go to karaoke bar song


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


Love her


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And my go to karaoke bar song


Hell yea


----------



## EllieMay

Ok. Let’s dance..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


Norah ! Hell to the yeah!


----------



## EllieMay

Here’s another of my favorite drinkin buddies.. I went to a bar called the Dumaswalker in Haynesville La one time to see him. I thought it would be packed out but it was a ghost town. No one knew who he was. This was about 10 years ago and he was pretty aged but his voice sounded exactly the same. We Two Stepped and shared a conversation and a beer.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Ok. Let’s dance..


Nooo.. lets dance


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Nooo.. lets dance


My dad was a karaoke dj.. ik em all haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Nooo.. lets dance


That’s like the last song of the night.. I’m not there yet!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

B-19 i-10 g-22... yeah its turning into Bingo in here haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Come on now! I must be sh*t faced! Im turning into my d lol


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Come on now! I must be sh*t faced! Im turning into my d lol


I love this one!! My co-worker and assistant for the past 7 years used to be a dj.. I was all excited about that when we first met but our taste in music is toatally opposite.. it’s amazing how many songs are out there that you don’t know you don’t like ???


----------



## EllieMay

Taking us back


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Those were some really cool snow pics... I would love to get my son in some snow like that


When my brother and I were young, one year my parents took us out to Yellowstone around Christmas so we could really see snow. The four of us drove all the way from Florida. I think we did that three times. I've never been to Yellowstone in the summer... ?


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> He asks me every day now if it might snow.. I showed him your pics and then had to console him with a nerf war instead.. those round foam bullets they make now hurt!!!


Nerf bullets make great cat toys...


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> B-19 i-10 g-22... yeah its turning into Bingo in here haha


I thought you were picking Jukebox numbers or something .. lol


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> I thought you were picking Jukebox numbers or something .. lol


With I-10, I thought he was picking interstates.


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> When my brother and I were young, one year my parents took us out to Yellowstone around Christmas so we could really see snow. The four of us drove all the way from Florida. I think we did that three times. I've never been to Yellowstone in the summer... ?


That’s got to be a cool memory.. my parents didn’t really vacation tourist spots.. our trips were centered around dads hunting or fishing spots... I did go to Denver to snow ski the year my daughter was born.. it was an epic failure.. I took out a whole fence.. I’ll have to stick with snow ball fights.. ???


----------



## EllieMay

Pastel Tortie said:


> Nerf bullets make great cat toys...


Lol. Unless the gun is pointed at the cat.. bad deal I think.. Jayden **** me in the head twice!! I had to use “ the mom” voice!! Lmao


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pastel Tortie said:


> With I-10, I thought he was picking interstates.


Thats my marble test rankings


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Lol. Unless the gun is pointed at the cat.. bad deal I think.. Jayden **** me in the head twice!! I had to use “ the mom” voice!! Lmao


That explains everything


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thats my marble test rankings


Pfshhhh


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Heres one dedicated to Elliemae


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Watch ur feet


----------



## Blackdog1714

Good morning and let the tunes roll! Natalie Merchant was the Voice for this one and later went onto a very successful solo career!


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Good morning and let the tunes roll! Natalie Merchant was the Voice for this one and later went onto a very successful solo career!


Ooooo I forgot about her.. another unique voice that you have to love.


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> Ooooo I forgot about her.. another unique voice that you have to love.


Went from her to Enya this morning


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> He asks me every day now if it might snow.. I showed him your pics and then had to console him with a nerf war instead.. those round foam bullets they make now hurt!!!


I found my grandson a snowball slingshot game for Christmas. So my Stella and Ayden can fight it out in the house. ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


>


I've always loved Pink ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> heres an oldie i like


Me too. I listen to her every once in a while still.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I found my grandson a snowball slingshot game for Christmas. So my Stella and Ayden can fight it out in the house. ?


I should have brought the box of extra snowfluffy balls too.... how much you wanna bet I'll find them after Christmas cheap cheap at Kohl's ? I'm sure most people don't think like me. Mama's revenge.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I found my grandson a snowball slingshot game for Christmas. So my Stella and Ayden can fight it out in the house. ?


Sounds like your askin for trouble mam!!! Lol


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I should have brought the box of extra snowfluffy balls too.... how much you wanna bet I'll find them after Christmas cheap cheap at Kohl's ? I'm sure most people don't think like me. Mama's revenge.


Oh I see now.. it’s for them to take home.. HECK YEAH THEN!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Oh I see now.. it’s for them to take home.. HECK YEAH THEN!


Yep it's not like I didn't warn them when my 2 sons were little brats.?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> heres an oldie i like


Durn you. I had to go listen to Fast Car and Give Me One Reason.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Lol. Unless the gun is pointed at the cat.. bad deal I think.. Jayden **** me in the head twice!! I had to use “ the mom” voice!! Lmao


I'm still trying to figure out what **** means but that's ok. I might get it eventually


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what **** means but that's ok. I might get it eventually ☺


I think it is shot


----------



## Blackdog1714

Guten Morgen he yells in his meanest voice! Dump your sacks and clear your racks Nuts it is time to hit the day square in the face!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy tuesday nut bags! Actually its more like a thursday since only one more day of wrk this week wooohooo


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what **** means but that's ok. I might get it eventually ☺


I think he sh*t (pooped) on her head twice


----------



## EllieMay

So I hear KT Oslin is done with this world. I think she is one of the greats. 

RIP K.T.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> So I hear KT Oslin is done with this world. I think she is one of the greats.
> 
> RIP K.T.


Dont know her but RIP


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

A lil change up lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ooh blackdog a skid row fan. 18 and life is the shiznit


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Beinging back my long haired childhood days now lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Metallica sick live!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


That’s a mighty fine car in the video!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Here’s one for you guys... ENJOY!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> That’s a mighty fine car in the video!!!


Id like to break in the back seat haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s one for you guys... ENJOY!


I thought that was Al bundy eating a Kit kat for a min haha


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Here’s one for you guys... ENJOY!


Well that was cool... I’m seeing Clint Eastwood riding off into the sunset after all the bad guys are dead!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Id like to break in the back seat haha


Why do all the chicks in these videos look so young lately??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

How it goes Mark? Kayak season over ? i didnt even get mine out the garage


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Why do all the chicks in these videos look so young lately??


Coz we are so old... well u are ???


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> How it goes Mark? Kayak season over ? i didnt even get mine out the garage



Going out tomorrow. Was out a few days ago as well, just need to watch the winds, & storms. Always better with sunshine now too.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Coz we are so old... well u are ???


Bite me! Your the same age I am.. I don’t usually feel old though until I see the age on all my family... ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Going out tomorrow. Was out a few days ago as well, just need to watch the winds, & storms. Always better with sunshine now too.
> View attachment 313657


Nice man! So damn cold here now


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Going out tomorrow. Was out a few days ago as well, just need to watch the winds, & storms. Always better with sunshine now too.
> View attachment 313657


Yay!! That means great pics for us.. I love to see the great outdoors through your lenses..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Bite me! Your the same age I am.. I don’t usually feel old though until I see the age on all my family... ?


Dont threaten me w a good time! ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dont threaten me w a good time! ??


At least u cant kick me w ur boots...coz u cant get them on hahhaha thank u horsey


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> At least u cant kick me w ur boots...coz u cant get them on hahhaha thank u horsey


You’d be amazed what I can do with the right motivation ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> You’d be amazed what I can do with the right motivation ?


----------



## EllieMay

I watched a movie last night called the informer... pretty good action flick..
Tonight, I’m watching Arthur and Merlin... good stuff so far.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Informer wAs good!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Arthur and merlin idk lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Sounds like gay porn ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Delete delete delete


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sounds like gay porn ??


Definitely not gay.. may have some flicks in it though ?...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Now showing at elliemays...


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Now showing at elliemays...
> View attachment 313661


Lmfao! You ain’t right;-)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Lmfao! You ain’t right;-)


And u laughed! Which makes u also not right ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Informer wAs good!


So with the way they left the ending, you think there will be a second? Usually 2nds are never as good but Fast and Furious & twilight broke that rule!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> So with the way they left the ending, you think there will be a second? Usually 2nds are never as good but Fast and Furious & twilight broke that rule!


Yeah there will. And FNF definitely broke that rule


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

My fav movie of all time! The Outsiders! Yes i said it


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Anyone who doesnt like that movie should have their toenails pulled off haha


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Anyone who doesnt like that movie should have their toenails pulled off haha


Ohmigosh... I don’t think I’ve watched it ?

I’m going to look it up though.. just for you


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Ohmigosh... I don’t think I’ve watched it ?
> 
> I’m going to look it up though.. just for you


Omg!!!! Uve never seen the outsiders! Uggggh


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Just when u think u know someone haha


----------



## EllieMay

Crap.. Matt Dillon, Tom cruise, & Patrick Swayze??? It’s fixin to get real in this house!!! ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Why do all the chicks in these videos look so young lately??


Well...?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Well...?


Cathie.. dont get her going! She has a balloon foot


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cathie.. dont get her going! She has a balloon foot


Nope.. just a rainbow one now


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Nope.. just a rainbow one now


Of course rainbow! Look what ur watching lol


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cathie.. dont get her going! She has a balloon foot


She's about to get so busy watching an old foggie movie we won't have to worry about it ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> She's about to get so busy watching an old foggie movie we won't have to worry about it ?


Boom! Cathie making jokes wooohooo


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> She's about to get so busy watching an old foggie movie we won't have to worry about it ?


She was at the table at the last supper haha


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> She's about to get so busy watching an old foggie movie we won't have to worry about it ?


Right!!!!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> She was at the table at the last supper haha


Well... you got me wondering about that movie so... I guess I'll have to catch-up ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Well... you got me wondering about that movie so... I guess I'll have to catch-up ??


U didnt see outsiders either?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Well Arthur and Merlin wasn’t that good.. the trailer was the best part :-(. Oh well...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Well Arthur and Merlin wasn’t that good.. the trailer was the best part :-(. Oh well...


Broke back mountain


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U didnt see outsiders either?


Not that I remember. But dang you I'll have to now.? Just for gp. Never know I might like it...?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Not that I remember. But dang you I'll have to now.? Just for gp. Never know I might like it...?


You will love it


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ive only watched it about 25 times at least


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ive only watched it about 25 times at least


That’s me with Roadhouse and Blood sport ..


----------



## EllieMay

I love Twizzlers... just saying?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> You will love it


It might be a good movie for me even if it's an oldie but a goodie ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I love Twizzlers... just saying?


Sounds like a cheap date.. popcorns like 15 bucks haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> It might be a good movie for me even if it's an oldie but a goodie ?


For sure!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

U guys better watch it before the end of the week! Damn now im gonna have to watch it again


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sounds like a cheap date.. popcorns like 15 bucks haha


Oh yeah... I’m easy?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Oh yeah... I’m easy?


Even better lmao


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U guys better watch it before the end of the week! Damn now im gonna have to watch it again


It would be hilarious if my son already has the DVD ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> It would be hilarious if my son already has the DVD ?


He prob does.. its a classic! Maybe vhs haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> He prob does.. its a classic! Maybe vhs haha


How old is ur som?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U guys better watch it before the end of the week! Damn now im gonna have to watch it again


Ok.. I found it on Apple TV... it’s gonna cost me $.99 so I better at least get a Snack outta the deal... ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Ok.. I found it on Apple TV... it’s gonna cost me $.99 so I better at least get a Snack outta the deal... ?


Im proud of u! Twizzlers on the way


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im proud of u! Twizzlers on the way


Tomorrow is my first ( and only) day with no appointments so I will watch it at some point. ... I plan on sleeping in if the sun don’t wake me up..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And possibly bullet proof vests haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Damnit.. too early for that joke


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Tomorrow is my first ( and only) day with no appointments so I will watch it at some point. ... I plan on sleeping in if the sun don’t wake me up..


Your awesome! Hugs! And id rub ur balloon foot


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> He prob does.. its a classic! Maybe vhs haha


Yep. They don't really watch TV. They just play online and watch DVDs. So favorites they buy. We'll see. Lot's of cheap cheap brand new DVDs of older movies out there too for less then the price of a theater.?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And possibly bullet proof vests haha


Wrong place dearie???


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Damnit.. too early for that joke


I’ve got skin like leather.. it’s all good


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Wrong place dearie???


Damnit!


----------



## Cathie G

H


Chubbs the tegu said:


> How old is ur som?


He is 42. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> H
> 
> He is 42. ?


Oooh .. only 13 years older than me


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oooh .. only 13 years older than me


LIES


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> LIES


Stop giving away my secrets!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> LIES


I know and he expected me to fall for it ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I know and he expected me to fall for it ?


 Dont let her influence u


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dont let her influence u


Please... I’m the one trying to learn something here!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dont let her influence u


The truth is my mother always said she was 29 too no matter what. So just stay 29 forever more.? It's good for you.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Good night ladies! Go watch outsiders!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ooh blackdog a skid row fan. 18 and life is the shiznit


My wife showed me how sweet their music was, she had a thing for Bach! She saw them live a couple of times and hell she even passed out at a Monsters of Rock at the Rubberbowl in Akron!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My fav movie of all time! The Outsiders! Yes i said it


I would never shade ANY Swayzdog Movie. In my top ten is ROADHOUSE- violence, emotion, suspense


----------



## EllieMay

This is me dancing around cooking breakfast AT ALMOST 10:00am!!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> This is me dancing around cooking breakfast AT ALMOST 10:00am!!!


I'm a Rod Stewart fan too especially from his early stuff.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> My wife showed me how sweet their music was, she had a thing for Bach! She saw them live a couple of times and hell she even passed out at a Monsters of Rock at the Rubberbowl in Akron!



sorry to interrupt BUT....
Does your wife know that Bach was a professionaly trained opera singer??
There’s a tid bit for her!
(I was secretly a Bach fan too! ??)
That hair! ?
That smile!! ?
That VOICE!!!! ???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I'm a Rod Stewart fan too especially from his early stuff.



back in the seventies my MOM danced all over the house and fell head over heals for Rod Stuart!
She knew his name faster than she remembered my dads!! ?
IF YA THINK IM SEXY...... she would shout out. (With her Scottish accent it was funnier)
She reminded me of a scene of 
“I married an axe murderer”. 
And yes.... if you know that movie ....
She did sing 
S-A-TUR—DAY—- night! 
and read the weekly world news...
Must have been a Scottish thing? ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Crap.. Matt Dillon, Tom cruise, & Patrick Swayze??? It’s fixin to get real in this house!!! ?



don’t forget pony boy!!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

[QUOTE="Chefdenoel10 said:


> don’t forget pony boy!!!!


Stay gold ponyboy


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chefdenoel10 said:


> sorry to interrupt BUT....
> Does your wife know that Bach was a professionaly trained opera singer??
> There’s a tid bit for her!
> (I was secretly a Bach fan too! ??)
> That hair! ?
> That smile!! ?
> That VOICE!!!! ???


I got her a signed Phantom of the Opera poster years ago and had it framed! Still hangs on the wall.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Stay gold ponyboy



stay gold ponyboy.... stay gold.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> I got her a signed Phantom of the Opera poster years ago and had it framed! Still hangs on the wall.?



IN the bedroom? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> IN the bedroom? ?


U sicko!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy xmas eve day everyone! Bottoms up! Many meanings to that haha


----------



## Blackdog1714

Blackdog1714 said:


> I got her a signed Phantom of the Opera poster years ago and had it framed! Still hangs on the wall.?





Blackdog1714 said:


> I got her a signed Phantom of the Opera poster years ago and had it framed! Still hangs on the wall.?


My apologies it was a jekyll and Hyde


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

55 and sunny on xmas eve! Oh boy.. its gonna be a thirsty Thursday for sure.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> 55 and sunny on xmas eve! Oh boy.. its gonna be a thirsty Thursday for sure.


AMEN!!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


Oooh.. another karaoke go to for me lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Off to do the xmas eve stops! Have a great day guys! Prob be on later


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> 55 and sunny on xmas eve! Oh boy.. its gonna be a thirsty Thursday for sure.



It’s 60 here today......dropping a good 30 degrees in the next 24 hours. Bottoms up.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s 60 here today......dropping a good 30 degrees in the next 24 hours. Bottoms up.


Yes.. rain storms and wind hitting tomorrow.. but 60s. Then back to the 30’s saturday


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Santa coming soon!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Santa coming soon!



Not to your house. Grinch i believe. ????


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> back in the seventies my MOM danced all over the house and fell head over heals for Rod Stuart!
> She knew his name faster than she remembered my dads!! ?
> IF YA THINK IM SEXY...... she would shout out. (With her Scottish accent it was funnier)
> She reminded me of a scene of
> “I married an axe murderer”.
> And yes.... if you know that movie ....
> She did sing
> S-A-TUR—DAY—- night!
> and read the weekly world news...
> Must have been a Scottish thing? ??


Well I was probably doing that too in the mid 70's. So it ain't just a Scottish thing ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Not to your house. Grinch i believe. ????


I knew i shouldnt have giving in to mrs clauses advances


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Off to do the xmas eve stops! Have a great day guys! Prob be on later
> View attachment 313837
> View attachment 313838


Ohmygosh STOP IT!!! ?


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> It’s 60 here today......dropping a good 30 degrees in the next 24 hours. Bottoms up.


This is what hit us yesterday... lots of cleanup from the wind today but it was clear and sunny ( but cold)


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


>


I can't believe you shared this song. Every time I hear it I have to pray for Craig. Him and I sang it together karaoke and every time I hear it i do. He was a friend to my teenage sons. We're all grown now.? Still friends.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Santa coming soon!


Let the baking begin!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Let the baking begin!!!


I dont smoke.. but im getting lit haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Come on now!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Let the baking begin!!!


Yeah I'm thinking my brownies ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

@Chubbs the tegu thanks for the recommendation! Enformer was awesome!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Enformer ?


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> @Chubbs the tegu thanks for the recommendation! Enformer was awesome!


Heyyyy.., that was my recommendation!!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Yeah I'm thinking my brownies ?


Geee.., you’ve surprised me now... LOL!!! One life to live!!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Heyyyy.., that was my recommendation!!


I should have known haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

U guys think santa would settle for beer caps?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Geee.., you’ve surprised me now... LOL!!! One life to live!!


Yes with ice cream and everything delicious on top like a McDonald's brownie Sunday for dessert tomorrow...yep that's what my doctor ordered me to do. ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U guys think santa would settle for beer caps?


I think he would be thrilled!!! How do you think he got the rosy cheeks??


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Yes with ice cream and everything delicious on top like a McDonald's brownie Sunday for dessert tomorrow...yep that's what my doctor ordered me to do. ?


LIES!!! I know why your si happy all the time now.... unlock the door honey, I’m on my way!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Yes with ice cream and everything delicious on top like a McDonald's brownie Sunday for dessert tomorrow...yep that's what my doctor ordered me to do. ?


Damnit! Now im craving a double qtr lber, no onions, extra cheese.. and a large fry


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Damnit! Now im craving a double qtr lber, no onions, extra cheese.. and a large fry


You been hitting those special brownies too?? WTH??? I’m always left out :-((


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


>


?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> You been hitting those special brownies too?? WTH??? I’m always left out :-((


No special brownies.. im special enough lol


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Damnit! Now im craving a double qtr lber, no onions, extra cheese.. and a large fry


No if you ever get a chance you HAVE to try their brownie Sunday!!! With the quarter lber and fries! With tons of extra toppings! I have a recipe just like the brownie. Tomorrow I'm baking anyway so might as well go for the gusto and follow doctor's orders ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> LIES!!! I know why your si happy all the time now.... unlock the door honey, I’m on my way!!!


Yes I'm always si happy ? looks like you're half blind too.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> No special brownies.. im special enough lol


Why yes you are.. it’s never been my thing but I’ve lately wondered why the hell not...?


----------



## Cathie G

Hay if there's still a DJ out there there's a song I really like by Billy Eyelish called Bad Guy. I still don't know how.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> No if you ever get a chance you HAVE to try their brownie Sunday!!! With the quarter lber and fries! With tons of extra toppings! I have a recipe just like the brownie. Tomorrow I'm baking anyway so might as well go for the gusto and follow doctor's orders ?


EAT MORE CHICKEN???


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Yes I'm always si happy ? looks like you're half blind too.


LMAO!! I would love to pass an evening away with you Cathie!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


>


?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> LMAO!! I would love to pass an evening away with you Cathie!


We are.and do.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> EAT MORE CHICKEN???


I'm supposed to eat all the ice cream I want and chicken too. That's what my doctor said. And anything else I can shovel down my throat. He's even tried to give me pills that makes me do it. I thought it was pretty funny and tried to not laugh right in his face.?


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Come on now!



I thought you were In Massachusetts? ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I thought you were In Massachusetts? ?


So you finally wake up and decide to join us? While I was trying my best to eat and konk out for the night? I can see now it's gonna be a long night.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> We are.and do.


Freaks!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I thought you were In Massachusetts? ?


Yeah.. i went down to Georgie


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yeah.. i went down to Georgie


Shame.. I didn’t meet you there


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Shame.. I didn’t meet you there


I was looking for a soul to steal.. not spend the night in jail haha


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I was looking for a soul to steal.. not spend the night in jail haha


Well hell.. ?‍


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


Oh god! Me and mariahs s*x tape leaked


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Well hell.. ?‍


Wait.. if we’re in the same cell u cant get away ? very interesting


----------



## EllieMay

Well hell just went to oh hell ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


Great somg!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Well hell just went to oh hell ???


Till i catch u.. then its heaven haha


----------



## Cathie G

I


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Freaks!


I learned a long time ago if you point your finger you have 3 pointing back at you.?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Till i catch u.. then its heaven haha


Yes... I am 38 years old snd rolling my eyes.. PLEASE DONT TELL MY KIDS!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I
> 
> I learned a long time ago if you point your finger you have 3 pointing back at you.?


No denial here


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Yes... I am 38 years old snd rolling my eyes.. PLEASE DONT TELL MY KIDS!!


Why are ur eyes rolling back? Nvrmind!


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Why are ur eyes rolling back? Nvrmind!


She's probably doing what the rest of us are. ?


----------



## Cathie G

You don't even want to know what kinda commercials are coming on this thread right now.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> So you finally wake up and decide to join us? While I was trying my best to eat and konk out for the night? I can see now it's gonna be a long night.?



why? Where was I? 
covid? ??
I have been here and in the cold dark room all day? 
I missed you!
Hey!.... how come your doctor is telling you to eat everything?
And why is this NOT my doctor!!????
Why do I get the woman who never even looks at you... she just asks “how much do you weigh?”


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Why are ur eyes rolling back? Nvrmind!
> 
> so many answers to that.. none of them are the right ones


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> why? Where was I?
> covid? ??
> I have been here and in the cold dark room all day?
> I missed you!
> Hey!.... how come your doctor is telling you to eat everything?
> And why is this NOT my doctor!!????
> Why do I get the woman who never even looks at you... she just asks “how much do you weigh?”


Well I finally found a post from you and decided to poke you. My phone doesn't always show everything posted so I may not see it. I finally, after a lifetime of similar doctors to yours, found one that is actually trying to help me.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Well I finally found a post from you and decided to poke you. My phone doesn't always show everything posted so I may not see it. I finally, after a lifetime of similar doctors to yours, found one that is actually trying to help me.



why what do you think you have?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Well I finally found a post from you and decided to poke you. My phone doesn't always show everything posted so I may not see it. I finally, after a lifetime of similar doctors to yours, found one that is actually trying to help me.



and thanks!
I like to get poked once in awhile. ?
Just not the ribs.... I am very tickalish!


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> why what do you think you have?


I think I have a problem with the way my body absorbs calcium. Also I can't go through a bunch of tests at this late date to figure the rest of it all out. I'm really sensitive to a lot of the drugs it takes to even do the tests. You can't believe what I've been through with them. My doctor now respects me and doesn't just push me around. I'm glad I found him.


----------



## EllieMay

Merry Christmas Chesnuts! Stay away from open fires!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Merry Christmas guys and gals.. and Elliemay lol


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> Heyyyy.., that was my recommendation!!


That explains why I spelled it wrong then


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I think I have a problem with the way my body absorbs calcium. Also I can't go through a bunch of tests at this late date to figure the rest of it all out. I'm really sensitive to a lot of the drugs it takes to even do the tests. You can't believe what I've been through with them. My doctor now respects me and doesn't just push me around. I'm glad I found him.







__





My body has trouble absorbing calcium why - Bing video







www.bing.com


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I think I have a problem with the way my body absorbs calcium. Also I can't go through a bunch of tests at this late date to figure the rest of it all out. I'm really sensitive to a lot of the drugs it takes to even do the tests. You can't believe what I've been through with them. My doctor now respects me and doesn't just push me around. I'm glad I found him.



I sent you over a cute guy ..
He might not help.....
But he’s easy on the eyes...?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Happy Day all you weirdo's...oh wait....weirdo's is wrong, cold nuts(?) to my TFO friends...


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Merry Christmas Chesnuts! Stay away from open fires!!



MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL WHO ENTER THE NUT HOUSE!!!!
I am HONORED to know you! ?
May your day be merry and bright!!!!
Please ...Be back on here by like 10pm!!!! 
?
Go enjoy your day!! As best you can..


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL WHO ENTER THE NUT HOUSE!!!!
> I am HONORED to know you! ?
> May your day be merry and bright!!!!
> Please ...Be back on here by like 10pm!!!!
> ?
> Go enjoy your day!! As best you can..


So...6 freakin people are converging on my house at 2pm PST, my son and his wife do all the cooking and cleaning up. I have a spray bottle and a rag because they have NEVER had a housebroken dog. Today they are bringing all 5 dogs. Well, if nothing else, they are different, even to me, and they can be entertaining.
Yvonne (not my sister Yvonne)...I'm trying to figure out how to sprinkle glitter on them...that would **** off a whole side of my family. omg, I'm so laughing at the thought. How long do ya think it would take for them to get red and green glitter out of their hair lol???????


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> So...6 freakin people are converging on my house at 2pm PST, my son and his wife do all the cooking and cleaning up. I have a spray bottle and a rag because they have NEVER had a housebroken dog. Today they are bringing all 5 dogs. Well, if nothing else, they are different, even to me, and they can be entertaining.
> Yvonne (not my sister Yvonne)...I'm trying to figure out how to sprinkle glitter on them...that would **** off a whole side of my family. omg, I'm so laughing at the thought. How long do ya think it would take for them to get red and green glitter out of their hair lol???????


Now that’s the Christmas spirit!!! Especially if you have to clean up after 5 pissing dogs ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Now that’s the Christmas spirit!!! Especially if you have to clean up after 5 pissing dogs ?


And to make things worse, it's raining cats and dogs right now and those weiner dogs will not go out in the rain. But, that's ok. I'm placing potty pads in random places around the house. Oh and to add more anxiety to the picture, the grandson whom I don't know arrives tomorrow. Oh crap I'm nervous.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> And to make things worse, it's raining cats and dogs right now and those weiner dogs will not go out in the rain. But, that's ok. I'm placing potty pads in random places around the house. Oh and to add more anxiety to the picture, the grandson whom I don't know arrives tomorrow. Oh crap I'm nervous.


Merry Christmas Mags! Hope you have a great time w ur fam.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Merry Christmas Mags! Hope you have a great time w ur fam.


They better have a good time with ME!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> So...6 freakin people are converging on my house at 2pm PST, my son and his wife do all the cooking and cleaning up. I have a spray bottle and a rag because they have NEVER had a housebroken dog. Today they are bringing all 5 dogs. Well, if nothing else, they are different, even to me, and they can be entertaining.
> Yvonne (not my sister Yvonne)...I'm trying to figure out how to sprinkle glitter on them...that would **** off a whole side of my family. omg, I'm so laughing at the thought. How long do ya think it would take for them to get red and green glitter out of their hair lol???????



A LOOOOONNNGGG TIME!!!!! ?
I say you spread it on the table cloth....
When everyone is done eating and doing the dishes..... flip the cloth!!! ??


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> A LOOOOONNNGGG TIME!!!!! ?
> I say you spread it on the table cloth....
> When everyone is done eating and doing the dishes..... flip the cloth!!! ??


Are you trying to payback me for the card? I ain't throwing all that glitter in my dining room...I'm thinkin to get them as they are leaving and going down the stairs. So I could throw a couple of handsful and dash back in the door and lock it...lol


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> And to make things worse, it's raining cats and dogs right now and those weiner dogs will not go out in the rain. But, that's ok. I'm placing potty pads in random places around the house. Oh and to add more anxiety to the picture, the grandson whom I don't know arrives tomorrow. Oh crap I'm nervous.



head on straight Maggie.... you’re gonna do just fine.
Put your big girl panties on and invite him in offer coffee or tea.
Then lay all the rules down!
Post them in the fridge too!!!!
Torts OFF LIMITS!!
Birds too!
You’ll have lots of help on the forum to come running to any time you need us!
He’s probably going to be the exact opposite of what you were expecting. And he’s probably going to want to do things for you and help you around the house and cook and clean for you. You watch!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Are you trying to payback me for the card? I ain't throwing all that glitter in my dining room...I'm thinkin to get them as they are leaving and going down the stairs. So I could throw a couple of handsful and dash back in the door and lock it...lol



if that’s the case why don’t you just carry down a bowl and when you’re all out on the front lawn kissing and saying goodbye that’s when you sprinkle it over their head or throw it up in the air and step back??


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> So...6 freakin people are converging on my house at 2pm PST, my son and his wife do all the cooking and cleaning up. I have a spray bottle and a rag because they have NEVER had a housebroken dog. Today they are bringing all 5 dogs. Well, if nothing else, they are different, even to me, and they can be entertaining.
> Yvonne (not my sister Yvonne)...I'm trying to figure out how to sprinkle glitter on them...that would **** off a whole side of my family. omg, I'm so laughing at the thought. How long do ya think it would take for them to get red and green glitter out of their hair lol???????


Just let the birds loose and say sorry I have to recapture them!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Are you trying to payback me for the card? I ain't throwing all that glitter in my dining room...I'm thinkin to get them as they are leaving and going down the stairs. So I could throw a couple of handsful and dash back in the door and lock it...lol



Oh… No way. I have every intention of paying you back for my card! When you least expect it. 
No glitter though....
I’m not that mean...
How is your heart by the way?
Is it ticking in unison with a clock?
???


----------



## Pastel Tortie

EllieMay said:


> Now that’s the Christmas spirit!!! Especially if you have to clean up after 5 pissing dogs ?


Is that what we're changing out for "five golden rings" in that Christmas carol for 2020? ? ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Oh… No way. I have every intention of paying you back for my card! When you least expect it.
> No glitter though....
> I’m not that mean...
> How is your heart by the way?
> Is it ticking in unison with a clock?
> ???


Mean??? I wasn't mean, I personally thought it was very funny and I giggled with glee as I was setting it up. Be careful tho...remember paybacks a b*tch


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Happy Day all you weirdo's...oh wait....weirdo's is wrong, cold nuts(?) to my TFO friends...


Merry Christmas. And yes it's cold! But the birds here were actually looking in and pecking the window. So I had to brave the snow and cold and give them some seed.?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> if that’s the case why don’t you just carry down a bowl and when you’re all out on the front lawn kissing and saying goodbye that’s when you sprinkle it over their head or throw it up in the air and step back??


Somehow I knew that this post was you before I even looked at the name ?.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Mean??? I wasn't mean, I personally thought it was very funny and I giggled with glee as I was setting it up. Be careful tho...remember paybacks a b*tch



remember your own words my lady...?
I’m comin’ for ya. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> remember your own words my lady...?
> I’m comin’ for ya. ?



not mean!!?????
I’m still pick in’ green glitter outta my .....
Butt! ??


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I sent you over a cute guy ..
> He might not help.....
> But he’s easy on the eyes...?


Poor guy. He'll be running back to you soon yelling "SHE'S NUTS!!!"


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Pastel Tortie said:


> Is that what we're changing out for "five golden rings" in that Christmas carol for 2020? ? ?



Let me enlighten you..... my dear sweet friend Maggie sent me a card FILLED with red and green glitter. When you opened the card because you can’t help rushing to see what your WONDERFUL friend had to say!........
All the glitter pours out onto your shoes , rug, fingers, tortoise.....and Is walked all over by EVRYBODY!! ??????????????????????????????????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> not mean!!?????
> I’m still pick in’ green glitter outta my .....
> Butt! ??


Sorry bout that...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sorry bout that...


That damn halloween party we went to when i dressed up as a leprechaun haha


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Somehow I knew that this post was you before I even looked at the name ?.



how?????
I didn’t even put an emoji in it!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sorry bout that...


Did you get an extra bottle for Christmas??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Did you get an extra bottle for Christmas??


No.. today is one of those (im never drinking again days) haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I woke up naked in a field surrounded by a herd of sheep


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> No.. today is one of those (im never drinking again days) haha


LOL!!! I know what those are... I’m not having one today though ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I woke up naked in a field surrounded by a herd of sheep


Some things need never be shared !


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Some things need never be shared !


Im jk!!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

It was goats


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> It was goats


Stinkin bastards.. I hope you showered before goin inside!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Stinkin bastards.. I hope you showered before goin inside!


I was showered with love


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I was showered with love



that’s not ALL he was showered with ! ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Well my baking turned out well! German apple cake from Milk Street!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Well my baking turned out well! German apple cake from Milk Street!


Yum


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> that’s not ALL he was showered with ! ?


I should of known that wasnt an aspirin u gave me


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> Well my baking turned out well! German apple cake from Milk Street!



Blackdog!!.... YOU'RE GERMAN???!!!
Uh...oh...


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> how?????
> I didn’t even put an emoji in it!!!!


I don't know but it's like that with some other members here on TFO also. It's like a lot of us are just connected. That's the only way I can describe it.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Some things need never be shared !


Don't forget he tells fibs.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> LOL!!! I know what those are... I’m not having one today though ?


Me neither. I had enough sense to not go out and wind up sleeping with some crazy goat. Well...I was... seeing cross-eyed and had to go to bed.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

For some weird reason im getting the urge to grow out a goatee


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Let me enlighten you..... my dear sweet friend Maggie sent me a card FILLED with red and green glitter. When you opened the card because you can’t help rushing to see what your WONDERFUL friend had to say!........
> All the glitter pours out onto your shoes , rug, fingers, tortoise.....and Is walked all over by EVRYBODY!! ??????????????????????????????????


Watch out for Moozillan. She sneaks up with little ?.


----------



## Cathie G

Well... just in case I can't get back here before bedtime I want to wish you all a merry Christmas ? I actually do have to go to bed earlier tonight  we'll see how that works out.


----------



## EllieMay

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Blackdog!!.... YOU'RE GERMAN???!!!
> Uh...oh...


Just in my sweet tooth! ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Well, my weird family and I had a great Christmas dinner. They brought all the dogs...



This used to be my granddaughter, now she's not a she, she's a they them. She's called my grand kid. Her name used to be Emily now it's Alyx. They are into dressing and make up.




This is my grandkid's partner Zo...




This is Dawn, my DIL...she's 4'11"


Other grandkid Bethany


My 57 yr old son Jason


DIL made flan...


As we say...a good time was had by all... animals and people...Simon came out to beat up a dog...






Merry Christmas to all


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> Just in my sweet tooth! ?


I'm German


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Well, my weird family and I had a great Christmas dinner. They brought all the dogs...
> View attachment 313936
> 
> View attachment 313937
> This used to be my granddaughter, now she's not a she, she's a they them. She's called my grand kid. Her name used to be Emily now it's Alyx. They are into dressing and make up.
> View attachment 313938
> 
> View attachment 313939
> 
> This is my grandkid's partner Zo...
> View attachment 313940
> 
> View attachment 313941
> 
> This is Dawn, my DIL...she's 4'11"
> View attachment 313942
> 
> Other grandkid Bethany
> View attachment 313943
> 
> My 57 yr old son Jason
> View attachment 313944
> 
> DIL made flan...
> View attachment 313945
> 
> As we say...a good time was had by all... animals and people...Simon came out to beat up a dog...
> View attachment 313949
> 
> 
> View attachment 313946
> View attachment 313947
> 
> Merry Christmas to all


Thats awesome Mags. Good to see u diidnt have to whoop any a$$ lol Happy Holidays


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> Well, my weird family and I had a great Christmas dinner. They brought all the dogs...
> View attachment 313936
> 
> View attachment 313937
> This used to be my granddaughter, now she's not a she, she's a they them. She's called my grand kid. Her name used to be Emily now it's Alyx. They are into dressing and make up.
> View attachment 313938
> 
> View attachment 313939
> 
> This is my grandkid's partner Zo...
> View attachment 313940
> 
> View attachment 313941
> 
> This is Dawn, my DIL...she's 4'11"
> View attachment 313942
> 
> Other grandkid Bethany
> View attachment 313943
> 
> My 57 yr old son Jason
> View attachment 313944
> 
> DIL made flan...
> View attachment 313945
> 
> As we say...a good time was had by all... animals and people...Simon came out to beat up a dog...
> View attachment 313949
> 
> 
> View attachment 313946
> View attachment 313947
> 
> Merry Christmas to all


I thought you said they were bringing dogs! Mine play toys bigger than those dogs. Heck your monster cat is bigger then those dogs! I y’all had a most wonderful Christmas Day


----------



## Toddrickfl1




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Toddrickfl1 said:


> View attachment 313955


Wel well well.. the serial incandescent seller. A Mery christmas to you bro. Hope u had a good one


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Well, my weird family and I had a great Christmas dinner. They brought all the dogs...
> View attachment 313936
> 
> View attachment 313937
> This used to be my granddaughter, now she's not a she, she's a they them. She's called my grand kid. Her name used to be Emily now it's Alyx. They are into dressing and make up.
> View attachment 313938
> 
> View attachment 313939
> 
> This is my grandkid's partner Zo...
> View attachment 313940
> 
> View attachment 313941
> 
> This is Dawn, my DIL...she's 4'11"
> View attachment 313942
> 
> Other grandkid Bethany
> View attachment 313943
> 
> My 57 yr old son Jason
> View attachment 313944
> 
> DIL made flan...
> View attachment 313945
> 
> As we say...a good time was had by all... animals and people...Simon came out to beat up a dog...
> View attachment 313949
> 
> 
> View attachment 313946
> View attachment 313947
> 
> Merry Christmas to all



They all look very nice and normal!
You grand daughter/son is just finding herself. We all went through phases
I bet there isn’t one guy on here whom at one point HAD A MULLET! (Sp.)
I dressed as Madonna with like 400 black vacume belts going up each arm. 
AND I MEAN 400 ON EACH ARM!!!
I also wore lots of Rhinestones.. on everything! And teezed my hair !!!!!
Thank god there were only cameras back then... I HAVE NO PICTURES, AND I PLEAD THE 5th EVEN IF I DID!!
If my mother would have allowed makeup...
Well.... I don’t have the slightest clue of what I’d look like now... if I started wearing makeup back then?
Because that was in the times of :
Boy George
Kiss
Madonna
Twisted Sister
AND ALL MEN HAD LONG HAIR!!!! ?
She looks fine to me... she just has to age and grow up. Leave her be..
As for her boyfriend with the Mohawk....?
Leave him be too.. he will get it one day when he has to grow up and have kids...
Also HE gets HER soooo...they have each other. 
Why does god make us go through those phases?? Like 12-18/yrs.old?
Is it like a weird test to see who you want to turn out to be??? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> I'm German



100%?
no you 1/2 Scottish no?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Well, my weird family and I had a great Christmas dinner. They brought all the dogs...
> View attachment 313936
> 
> View attachment 313937
> This used to be my granddaughter, now she's not a she, she's a they them. She's called my grand kid. Her name used to be Emily now it's Alyx. They are into dressing and make up.
> View attachment 313938
> 
> View attachment 313939
> 
> This is my grandkid's partner Zo...
> View attachment 313940
> 
> View attachment 313941
> 
> This is Dawn, my DIL...she's 4'11"
> View attachment 313942
> 
> Other grandkid Bethany
> View attachment 313943
> 
> My 57 yr old son Jason
> View attachment 313944
> 
> DIL made flan...
> View attachment 313945
> 
> As we say...a good time was had by all... animals and people...Simon came out to beat up a dog...
> View attachment 313949
> 
> 
> View attachment 313946
> View attachment 313947
> 
> Merry Christmas to all



and those dogs!!!! AWSOME!!!
I love the wee one in his diaper!!!
Hey, for them being “weirdos” as you say
they take great care of the doggies..
I would much rather a guy “with a red mohawk” put a diaper on a dog and take good care of it, rather than some guy “without a mohawk” who kicked the dog


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> and those dogs!!!! AWSOME!!!
> I love the wee one in his diaper!!!
> Hey, for them being “weirdos” as you say
> they take great care of the doggies..
> I would much rather a guy “with a red mohawk” put a diaper on a dog and take good care of it, rather than some guy “without a mohawk” who kicked the dog


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> 100%?
> no you 1/2 Scottish no?


100 percent


----------



## Cathie G

Toddrickfl1 said:


> View attachment 313955


Well... I'm seriously worried about my self now. I was so sick of TV I watched an Adam Sandler movie. I was hoping LMN would do a binge day on his movies. But they didn't. I was so disappointed.?


----------



## TeamZissou

maggie3fan said:


> Well, my weird family and I had a great Christmas dinner. They brought all the dogs...
> View attachment 313936
> 
> View attachment 313937
> This used to be my granddaughter, now she's not a she, she's a they them. She's called my grand kid. Her name used to be Emily now it's Alyx. They are into dressing and make up.
> View attachment 313938
> 
> View attachment 313939
> 
> This is my grandkid's partner Zo...
> View attachment 313940
> 
> View attachment 313941
> 
> This is Dawn, my DIL...she's 4'11"
> View attachment 313942
> 
> Other grandkid Bethany
> View attachment 313943
> 
> My 57 yr old son Jason
> View attachment 313944
> 
> DIL made flan...
> View attachment 313945
> 
> As we say...a good time was had by all... animals and people...Simon came out to beat up a dog...
> View attachment 313949
> 
> 
> View attachment 313946
> View attachment 313947
> 
> Merry Christmas to all



Is that little black dog wearing a diaper? Looks like he may need a wheelchair...


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> They all look very nice and normal!
> You grand daughter/son is just finding herself. We all went through phases
> I bet there isn’t one guy on here whom at one point HAD A MULLET! (Sp.)
> I dressed as Madonna with like 400 black vacume belts going up each arm.
> AND I MEAN 400 ON EACH ARM!!!
> I also wore lots of Rhinestones.. on everything! And teezed my hair !!!!!
> Thank god there were only cameras back then... I HAVE NO PICTURES, AND I PLEAD THE 5th EVEN IF I DID!!
> If my mother would have allowed makeup...
> Well.... I don’t have the slightest clue of what I’d look like now... if I started wearing makeup back then?
> Because that was in the times of :
> Boy George
> Kiss
> Madonna
> Twisted Sister
> AND ALL MEN HAD LONG HAIR!!!! ?
> She looks fine to me... she just has to age and grow up. Leave her be..
> As for her boyfriend with the Mohawk....?
> Leave him be too.. he will get it one day when he has to grow up and have kids...
> Also HE gets HER soooo...they have each other.
> Why does god make us go through those phases?? Like 12-18/yrs.old?
> Is it like a weird test to see who you want to turn out to be??? ?


Yes and before you know it you are your parents. Even after all the dress up stuff.?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> Well... I'm seriously worried about my self now. I was so sick of TV I watched an Adam Sandler movie. I was hoping LMN would do a binge day on his movies. But they didn't. I was so disappointed.?


Please say it was the one where he is a Doctor! ?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Well, my weird family and I had a great Christmas dinner. They brought all the dogs...
> View attachment 313936
> 
> View attachment 313937
> This used to be my granddaughter, now she's not a she, she's a they them. She's called my grand kid. Her name used to be Emily now it's Alyx. They are into dressing and make up.
> View attachment 313938
> 
> View attachment 313939
> 
> This is my grandkid's partner Zo...
> View attachment 313940
> 
> View attachment 313941
> 
> This is Dawn, my DIL...she's 4'11"
> View attachment 313942
> 
> Other grandkid Bethany
> View attachment 313943
> 
> My 57 yr old son Jason
> View attachment 313944
> 
> DIL made flan...
> View attachment 313945
> 
> As we say...a good time was had by all... animals and people...Simon came out to beat up a dog...
> View attachment 313949
> 
> 
> View attachment 313946
> View attachment 313947
> 
> Merry Christmas to all


Well... God love em all. I'm so glad you went through the same thing I did? I was supposed to have a nice quiet day but it went kinda nuts. My kid showed up with company.?


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Please say it was the one where he is a Doctor! ?


Yep it was. It was sooo funny. Oh my gosh.


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> Well, my weird family and I had a great Christmas dinner. They brought all the dogs...
> View attachment 313936
> 
> View attachment 313937
> This used to be my granddaughter, now she's not a she, she's a they them. She's called my grand kid. Her name used to be Emily now it's Alyx. They are into dressing and make up.
> View attachment 313938
> 
> View attachment 313939
> 
> This is my grandkid's partner Zo...
> View attachment 313940
> 
> View attachment 313941
> 
> This is Dawn, my DIL...she's 4'11"
> View attachment 313942
> 
> Other grandkid Bethany
> View attachment 313943
> 
> My 57 yr old son Jason
> View attachment 313944
> 
> DIL made flan...
> View attachment 313945
> 
> As we say...a good time was had by all... animals and people...Simon came out to beat up a dog...
> View attachment 313949
> 
> 
> View attachment 313946
> View attachment 313947
> 
> Merry Christmas to all


I LOVE SIMON! 
Your family looks like a blast Maggie.. Perfectly normal to me ?


----------



## EllieMay

Toddrickfl1 said:


> View attachment 313955


HOME ALONE!


----------



## Maggie3fan

TeamZissou said:


> Is that little black dog wearing a diaper? Looks like he may need a wheelchair...


He has one, but he doesn't like it. So he wears a diaper. He's only 3 years old. BUT, if a person grabs him by the diaper and lifts his rear end up, he then uses his front legs and walks along. Well, that's not really true, he doesn't exactly walk, he runs faster than a person can keep up with him. He freakin RUNS and in one day he literally pulled 3 adults over. He is low so the person helping him is way bent over, that dog pulled me so fast I fell down, and my 6'2" 52 yr old son pulled to his knees (that 'could' hurt pretty bad as he wears a kilt) and my neighbor. He is really cute, and has a funny bark that he uses in conversation. I don't like wiener dogs, but this is one cute funny dog. His name is Franklin


----------



## Maro2Bear

Lots of discussion in here about nuts. My offering - slightly salty, so be warned.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> Lots of discussion in here about nuts. My offering - slightly salty, so be warned.
> 
> View attachment 314002


I freakin LOVE salted nuts, especially cashews. Need teeth to chew them. Damn


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ill take the pistachios.. i hate when thy’re completely closed ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ill take the pistachios.. i hate when thy’re completely closed ?



Dyed red or plain? Who ever decided that pistachios should be dyed red? Do they still sell them like that?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Dyed red or plain? Who ever decided that pistachios should be dyed red? Do they still sell them like that?


Plain! I used to hate those red shells staining my fingers lol i havent seen the red ones around in a long time


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Plain! I used to hate those red shells staining my fingers lol i havent seen the red ones around in a long time



Darn, they got rid of that “Red Dye No 2” !

 and now we know the rest of the story. May 30, 2013 — In 1976, the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) concluded that, in high doses, Red No. 2 could cause cancer in female rats.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Darn, they got rid of that “Red Dye No 2” !
> 
> ➡➡ and now we know the rest of the story. May 30, 2013 — In 1976, the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) concluded that, in high doses, Red No. 2 could cause cancer in female rats.


Damn.. im glad im not a female rat


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Damn.. im glad im not a female rat



?????????


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Plain! I used to hate those red shells staining my fingers lol i havent seen the red ones around in a long time


No no no! They have to be in white chocolate chunk cookies.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I freakin LOVE salted nuts, especially cashews. Need teeth to chew them. Damn


Well...then buy yourself a pair of chompers or make a nut butter.?


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> I freakin LOVE salted nuts, especially cashews. Need teeth to chew them. Damn


I hit the laugh emoji at least 3 times


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy monday to all!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Any whining going on in here?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Any whining going on in here?


No whining allowed in here. Just wine-ing lol


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> No whining allowed in here. Just wine-ing lol



???????


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> I thought you said they were bringing dogs! Mine play toys bigger than those dogs. Heck your monster cat is bigger then those dogs! I y’all had a most wonderful Christmas Day


Yes my cat is bigger than 3 of the dogs but Simon decided to pick on the 17 yr old pit bull. Freakin blind and at times just barks and whines, seriously can't walk hip is so outa joint her leg is facing totally out. This makes me sad damn dog should have been euthanized 3 years ago. Sh'e blind, crippled and oh crap! Changing the subject...
Christmas is over thank God...yep, Thursday the electric motor that opens and closes my car deck died, so it's held partly down with a bungee cord and a tarp strap. So freakin oakie lookin, and my tail lights on the left side went away evidently, no brake light (scary), no back up light or left turn signal, and the mechanic can't see me for a week. Frankly I think he just hates trying to fix everything as it breaks on my old car


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> Yes my cat is bigger than 3 of the dogs but Simon decided to pick on the 17 yr old pit bull. Freakin blind and at times just barks and whines, seriously can't walk hip is so outa joint her leg is facing totally out. This makes me sad damn dog should have been euthanized 3 years ago. Sh'e blind, crippled and oh crap! Changing the subject...
> Christmas is over thank God...yep, Thursday the electric motor that opens and closes my car deck died, so it's held partly down with a bungee cord and a tarp strap. So freakin oakie lookin, and my tail lights on the left side went away evidently, no brake light (scary), no back up light or left turn signal, and the mechanic can't see me for a week. Frankly I think he just hates trying to fix everything as it breaks on my old car


My mechanic is great, honest, and very busy. He loves it when I do the piddly little repairs on my car!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> My mechanic is great, honest, and very busy. He loves it when I do the piddly little repairs on my car!


Well, my mechanic has been keeping my old car on the road for about 15 years. He is a really good mechanic, he runs a good shop with long term employees, but he and I started out years ago butting heads He can very easily be a jerk. We actually stood in the shop area screaming at each other. His mechanics stopped working and went outside. In my defense, I didn't realize what a super great insult is "your shade tree mechanics". LOL, they had just installed an LT1 engine with a turbo tranny, while he went on vacation. Oh it really was ugly. At one point I thought he wanted to hit me. I left, and left my car up on the rack. Some how we managed over time to fix our relationship for which I was glad. His guy bumped (or something) one of my exhaust pipes so my chrome tips weren't even, wayyy obvious to me. You know I just said he can be a 'jerk', betcha he says I can be the "b" word...lol


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> Well, my mechanic has been keeping my old car on the road for about 15 years. He is a really good mechanic, he runs a good shop with long term employees, but he and I started out years ago butting heads He can very easily be a jerk. We actually stood in the shop area screaming at each other. His mechanics stopped working and went outside. In my defense, I didn't realize what a super great insult is "your shade tree mechanics". LOL, they had just installed an LT1 engine with a turbo tranny, while he went on vacation. Oh it really was ugly. At one point I thought he wanted to hit me. I left, and left my car up on the rack. Some how we managed over time to fix our relationship for which I was glad. His guy bumped (or something) one of my exhaust pipes so my chrome tips weren't even, wayyy obvious to me. You know I just said he can be a 'jerk', betcha he says I can be the "b" word...lol


My guy was originally at another old shop (Brownies) in Lakeside. The owner retired in like 2007 and his mechanics didn't like the guy that bought the business so they started their own shop (Headlights to Tailpipes). Never any issues and I have even stepped in to assist when someone got way outa control (your episode was like the 1st round of this match). Hell my old red truck since passed away is in the overhead photo of the shop.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy hump day! 1 more day of wrk! Whats everyones plans for NYE?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Sleeping!?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Sleeping!?


Yeah.. ill prob have milk and cookies


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Everybody have a fun safe NYE! Drink lots, eat lots, and do things that make you say “what was i thinking?”


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

So another typical thursday haha


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Just thought I'd throw this out there......

$600 is enough to buy a 55 gallon drum of tar and 10 pounds of feathers.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Just thought I'd throw this out there......
> 
> $600 is enough to buy a 55 gallon drum of tar and 10 pounds of feathers.



 https://www.onlinefabricstore.net/50-50-loose-down-feather-fiber-filling-3-lb-.htm

and
 https://www.uline.com/Product/Detail/S-16914/Drums/Steel-Drum-55-Gallon-Closed-Top-Lined

a bit more if you don’t have your own old oil

 https://buysinopec.com/products/conventional-diesel-engine-oil


----------



## Blackdog1714

Nuthouse crowdfunded tar & feather for Chubbs! I am in


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blackdog1714 said:


> Nuthouse crowdfunded tar & feather for Chubbs! I am in



????? me too


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

U guys got some strange fetishes smh


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cheers nut bags!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Change up here


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Elvis fans?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Gotta love elvis. Haha my dad used to do elvis shows before he started his dj business.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Lokkje

Happy New Year’s everyone. I hope you all have a very happy and healthy 2021.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cheers nut bags!
> View attachment 314294



Happy New Year!!????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


>



I ADORE Chris Stapleton!!!!
Did you see him on SNL?? (With the other famous guy.)
FANTASTIC!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Happy New Year’s everyone. I hope you all have a very happy and healthy 2021.


Happy new year! Have a great 2021! (Scorpion free)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I ADORE Chris Stapleton!!!!
> Did you see him on SNL?? (With the other famous guy.)
> FANTASTIC!!


Love stapleton! I didnt see the SNL


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy new year all! Hoping we kick covids a$$ in 2021... and i win the powerball


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And my hangover remedy! Tastes better than it looks loll


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And my hangover remedy! Tastes better than it looks loll
> View attachment 314359


We had a modified huevos rancheros since we had left over rice and beef &bean . It was no beauty but only empty plates!


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And my hangover remedy! Tastes better than it looks loll
> View attachment 314359


All your essential hangover food groups, minimal chewing effort required. Perfection! ?


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And my hangover remedy! Tastes better than it looks loll
> View attachment 314359


Sorry but ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Sorry but ?


It was delish


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> It was delish


Altho now ill have to do extra cardio tomorrow lol


----------



## Lokkje

With all that grease it would be a wonder if your heart could beat through it. Picture the lard in the ventricles.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> With all that grease it would be a wonder if your heart could beat through it. Picture the lard in the ventricles.


Smh darn doctors


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Leave my ventricles alone ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Love stapleton! I didnt see the SNL



omg!!! You have to google it or vevo it or go see it on UTUBE.... Like.....
RIGHT NOW!!! 
if I knew how to post it on here I would. ?
GO!! NOW!!!..... QUUUIIIIICCCCKKKKK!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> omg!!! You have to google it or vevo it or go see it on UTUBE.... Like.....
> RIGHT NOW!!!
> if I knew how to post it on here I would. ?
> GO!! NOW!!!..... QUUUIIIIICCCCKKKKK!!!


Going!! Lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> omg!!! You have to google it or vevo it or go see it on UTUBE.... Like.....
> RIGHT NOW!!!
> if I knew how to post it on here I would. ?
> GO!! NOW!!!..... QUUUIIIIICCCCKKKKK!!!


There is a lot of videos with him on SNL smh which one?? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> There is a lot of videos with him on SNL smh which one?? ?



Midnight train to Memphis 
And
Hard livin’ !!!!
Go quick!!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Midnight train to Memphis
> And
> Hard livin’ !!!!
> Go quick!!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> View attachment 314412


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Very good!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Very good!



i learned from the Master! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> i learned from the Master! ?


Sweet talking will get u no where


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sweet talking will get u no where



???
And I used my best line too.??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And i thought my lines were bad haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

My love for u is like diarrhea.. i just cant hold it in


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My love for u is like diarrhea.. i just cant hold it in



well...dam! Ooops..
That doesn’t sound like a good night for you then? ?


----------



## Lokkje

Chefdenoel10 said:


> well...dam! Ooops..
> That doesn’t sound like a good night for you then? ?


It’s the grease not you...


----------



## Blackdog1714

Well damn Chris Stapleton has got a series 70's rock vibe going. I watched Parachute


----------



## Toddrickfl1




----------



## EllieMay




----------



## SasquatchTortoise

I haven't looked at this for two days.... this is what i come into


----------



## SasquatchTortoise

Toddrickfl1 said:


> View attachment 314503


wait wait wait... everyone post a tortoise meme, preferably one you made


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy friday nuts and nutets!


----------



## EllieMay

Happy Friday!!! Cheers Nuts!


----------



## Zoeclare




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


>


ok ..mixing it up lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Wish me luck tonight! Just bought my mega millions ticket lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

If i win.. party at my house! There will be plenty of room to social distance


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> If i win.. party at my house! There will be plenty of room to social distance


Pre-paid plain ticket included??? I’m in!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Pre-paid plain ticket included??? I’m in!


Of course!! And open bar


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Of course!! And open bar


Oh lord... hope you’ve got a big box to ship me home in ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Oh lord... hope you’ve got a big box to ship me home in ???


No worries.. ill even put a 48 hr heat pack in there for ya! Ur welcome


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> No worries.. ill even put a 48 hr heat pack in there for ya! Ur welcome


Sweet!! By the time I get back, I should be right as rain. What can I bring??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Sweet!! By the time I get back, I should be right as rain. What can I bring??


Bring ur dancing shoes


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And maybe a puke bucket haha


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And maybe a puke bucket haha


I’m not a random puker...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I’m not a random puker...


To much pride i know.. u swallow it lmao


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


No tear jerkers please.. I’m still building walls again!!!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Sorry here we go..


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sorry here we go..


It’s all good... I’m puttin my girl panties on


----------



## EllieMay

No country for old men let’s blow some **** up!!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


God! No tear jerkers and u pull that out ur back pocket! Haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ok heres some 90s.. u were in ur 30’s the good ol days


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Oh god.. tell me u liked matchbox 20 lol


----------



## EllieMay

Yeah right... pshhhh


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


Hell yah!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Should of stayed w the group ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ok some green day


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


Yesss! Back to country


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay

I know this ain’t your style, but it’s so me.. SMILE


----------



## TeamZissou

What's your favorite nut in the nut house?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I know this ain’t your style, but it’s so me.. SMILE


I like it!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Come on now! Legends


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

TeamZissou said:


> What's your favorite nut in the nut house?


Not bad. Nuts are life... wow that sounded weird! But then again without nuts.. none of us would be here


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Welcome to the house zissou!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And of course for these days


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


Hell to the yes


----------



## TeamZissou

Chubbs the tegu said:


>



I always thought this was a Bob Seger song!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

TeamZissou said:


> I always thought this was a Bob Seger song!


Another legend!


----------



## TeamZissou

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Not bad. Nuts are life... wow that sounded weird! But then again without nuts.. none of us would be here



My Fav are either pistachios or baru nuts, which are in chelonoidis territory


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Seger foe yo a$$


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

TeamZissou said:


> My Fav are either pistachios or baru nuts, which are in chelonoidis territory


Pistachios by far! Hate opening those mofos tho


----------



## TeamZissou

Some of Seger's best work was Night Moves. If you really think about the lyrics, they may be too scandalous for TFO


----------



## TeamZissou

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Pistachios by far! Hate opening those mofos tho



You can buy shelled!

Ironically, they hired a CGI tortoise to sell them!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

But the best seger song


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

TeamZissou said:


> Some of Seger's best work was Night Moves. If you really think about the lyrics, they may be too scandalous for TFO


I might be too scandalous for TFO lol


----------



## TeamZissou

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I might be too scandalous for TFO lol



My dad named his boat "Night Moves" 

But I try not to think about that


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

TeamZissou said:


> My dad named his boat "Night Moves"
> 
> But I try not to think about that


Dude.. i love ur dad loll


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

TeamZissou said:


> My dad named his boat "Night Moves"
> 
> But I try not to think about that


I named my boart “ catch no fish coz i caught a buzz and looking for women on the shoreline” yeah i kno! The boat is only 12 feet long.


----------



## TeamZissou

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I named my boart “ catch no fish coz i caught a buzz and looking for women on the shoreline” yeah i kno! The boat is only 12 feet long.



That sounds like a pretty solid country song/swamp yankee song!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yeah i got a better chance catching a bass with my unbaited hook next to me


----------



## TeamZissou

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yeah i got a better chance catching a bass with my unbaited hook next to me



If you really want to catch some fish without gear, you should look into noodling some catfish!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

TeamZissou said:


> If you really want to catch some fish without gear, you should look into noodling some catfish!


Omg! Ive always wanted to try that! The catfish here are like 2 lbs tops tho... perfect size for blackdog to noodle ?


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


Watch ur feet!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

The ending to this movie sucked hairy balls.. I don’t guess I’ve ever watched it all the way through.. now I know why?


----------



## EllieMay

Who lives in a pineapple under the sea???


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> The ending to this movie sucked hairy balls.. I don’t guess I’ve ever watched it all the way through.. now I know why?


Definitely a choking hazard


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Who lives in a pineapple under the sea???


Hairy balls?


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Definitely a choking hazard


EXACTLY!!! It’s like going to through the motions and then there’s THAT... WTF???


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hairy balls?


???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> The ending to this movie sucked hairy balls.. I don’t guess I’ve ever watched it all the way through.. now I know why?


Go watch bridge to terabithia ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Prob spelt it wrong lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Go watch bridge to terabithia ?


I did just laugh out loud... “SNORT SNORT””


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Prob spelt it wrong lol


Nope..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I did just laugh out loud... “SNORT SNORT””


I actually liked that movie


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


OHHH.. I have memories to this song!!! Sweet)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> OHHH.. I have memories to this song!!! Sweet)


Oh lawd


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Omg! Ive always wanted to try that! The catfish here are like 2 lbs tops tho... perfect size for blackdog to noodle ?


Yeah cause they ain't smarter than you so easy to catch!?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy hump day nuts!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy hump day nuts!


Back at ya! Down hill from here


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Back at ya! Down hill from here


We shall see haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Im sick of winter already


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im sick of winter already


We went from snow day to 60 n sunny


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> We went from snow day to 60 n sunny


Pfft.. dont start


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ill have a talk with that horse of urs haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> We went from snow day to 60 n sunny


How are those beautiful torts of urs doing?


----------



## EllieMay

N


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ill have a talk with that horse of urs haha


Neighhhhhhh


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> How are those beautiful torts of urs doing?


All good but I think they are confused with the wishy washy weather.. I seen my beautiful luv child is as gorgeous n pampered as ever..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> All good but I think they are confused with the wishy washy weather.. I seen my beautiful luv child is as gorgeous n pampered as ever..


I think shes a little person haha shes not growing! Does it run on ur side?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I think shes a little person haha shes not growing! Does it run on ur side?


We are not “delicate” women... but she’s still a baby.. no need to rush daddy!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I didnt say delicate! I said small


----------



## EllieMay

EllieMay said:


> We are not “delicate” women... but she’s still a baby.. no need to rush daddy!


I did see that she had my healthy appetite


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


>






sorry couldn’t help it....?
If you guys are way younger than me..
. just know..
This song was VERY famous in its day!!!!
Ok ... back to you guys.....
Sorry for interrupting....?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I did see that she had my healthy appetite


Shes a nibbler right now. Eat a bit and sleep.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> View attachment 315244
> 
> 
> sorry couldn’t help it....?
> If you guys are way younger than me..
> . just know..
> This song was VERY famous in its day!!!!
> Ok ... back to you guys.....
> Sorry for interrupting....?☹


Get ur a&$ in here and join the party!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> View attachment 315244
> 
> 
> sorry couldn’t help it....?
> If you guys are way younger than me..
> . just know..
> This song was VERY famous in its day!!!!
> Ok ... back to you guys.....
> Sorry for interrupting....?☹


And love that song!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> View attachment 315244
> 
> 
> sorry couldn’t help it....?
> 
> If you guys are way younger than me..
> . just know..
> This song was VERY famous in its day!!!!
> Ok ... back to you guys.....
> Sorry for interrupting....?☹





chubbs...? Help me out here...
(.post this dam song/video...!!!)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Get ur a&$ in here and join the party!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And u did post it lol


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


>



did I do it????

?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


>


Dont ruin itt!! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I didnt say delicate! I said small


Like do ur boots tickle ur butt when u walk? Haha


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dont ruin itt!! ?



god!!!!
I’m friggin’ ooooollllddddd!!!!!!
????????
But I gave myself a laugh.....
I couldn’t find VIVO or Venmo or Vepo or zippo or peppers memo to type it


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> did I do it????
> 
> ?


Unfortunately yes lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hows life chef? Besides being old af haha


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Unfortunately yes lol



gotta love his ...
Wwoooshhh.....whooossshhh.... part ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chef, do u watch jersey shore?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> gotta love his ...
> Wwoooshhh.....whooossshhh.... part ??



happy hump day both of you!!
I was on the other page and it got heated.
I was waiting for a “chubbs” remark (video)
to chime in and make me laugh!?
When it didn’t I left...
Because it was an argument with one of my friends and some other guy and I didn’t want to take sides.
Why is everyone so angry lately?
(I almost typed testy but then I knew that was an open line for Chubbs) ??
But seriously everybody is so testy lately?!
WTH????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Chef, do u watch jersey shore?



I have seen a couple of shows....
Why?
I AM NOTHING LIKE THOSE GUIDO GIRLS
(If that’s what yer hoping.) ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> happy hump day both of you!!
> I was on the other page and it got heated.
> I was waiting for a “chubbs” remark (video)
> to chime in and make me laugh!?
> When it didn’t I left...
> Because it was an argument with one of my friends and some other guy and I didn’t want to take sides.
> Why is everyone so angry lately?
> (I almost typed testy but then I knew that was an open line for Chubbs) ??
> But seriously everybody is so testy lately?!
> WTH????


I missed it!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I have seen a couple of shows....
> Why?
> I AM NOTHING LIKE THOSE GUIDO GIRLS
> (If that’s what yer hoping.) ?


I never get my hopes up lol


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hows life chef? Besides being old af haha



I miss you all!!!
Life is a bit weird lately and I had a tort scare about a week ago involving a “bladder stone”...
All gone now but...?
$1,784.34!
(No surgery, thank god)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I miss you all!!!
> Life is a bit weird lately and I had a tort scare about a week ago involving a “bladder stone”...
> All gone now but...?
> $1,784.34!
> (No surgery, thank god)


U or ur tort? Lol


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hows life chef? Besides being old af haha



how are you hangin’?
I mean doin’?
Dam spell check and Siri is just guessing ANY word that comes to her mind!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I try to get treated at the vets office also.. cheaper


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> how are you hangin’?
> I mean doin’?
> Dam spell check and Siri is just guessing ANY word that comes to her mind!!!


To the ground


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I missed it!



yep! You could have helped her out too...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

When im laying on my stomach haha


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U or ur tort? Lol



mu tortoise ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> To the ground



i .....I.....I......will say nothing.....??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> When im laying on my stomach haha



min the floor!....??????jk!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Like do ur boots tickle ur butt when u walk? Haha


Lmao!!! Definitely not.. my legs were noticeable way back when...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> min the floor!....??????jk!!!


On my stomach over a bridge! Damn that waters cold


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> happy hump day both of you!!
> I was on the other page and it got heated.
> I was waiting for a “chubbs” remark (video)
> to chime in and make me laugh!?
> When it didn’t I left...
> Because it was an argument with one of my friends and some other guy and I didn’t want to take sides.
> Why is everyone so angry lately?
> (I almost typed testy but then I knew that was an open line for Chubbs) ??
> But seriously everybody is so testy lately?!
> WTH????


Your safe here... we got yo back!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Lmao!!! Definitely not.. my legs were noticeable way back when...


I really think ur legs have a terrible relationship and should go their separate ways... lmao how are my pick up lines going? ?


----------



## EllieMay

Y


Chubbs the tegu said:


> To the ground


Yeap... age does that to a guy


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


>



never saw or heard of this song or guy in my life!!!
But iLOVE THIS SONG NOW!!!!!
Thank you!!!!
Hey! You know what?
I know country now!!!??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Y
> Yeap... age does that to a guy


I wasnt talking testies smh lmao those are behind me


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Your safe here... we got yo back!



????????
Same here!
I’ll always protect the ones who protect me!
?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I really think ur legs have a terrible relationship and should go their separate ways... lmao how are my pick up lines going? ?


OMG... I freakin snorted!!! LMAO


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I wasnt talking testies smh lmao those are behind me



?? you said you are old now
Sooooo.....
I guess they are SUPPOSED to be BEHIND you now...?????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> OMG... I freakin snorted!!! LMAO


Yesssssss!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> ?? you said you are old now
> Sooooo.....
> I guess they are SUPPOSED to be BEHIND you now...?????


Yeah it sucks wearing shorts


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Road rash is nothing nice


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

My fav vid


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

damn party poopers!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> damn party poopers!



sorry
I had to get the door..
Some guy....? 
what they won’t sell door to door now a days! 
he was selling trump signs!!!! WTH???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> sorry
> I had to get the door..
> Some guy....?
> what they won’t sell door to door now a days!
> he was selling trump signs!!!! WTH???


And i have him tied up to a chair now


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Screaming” tell me im pretty!”


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Its ok.. i do the sane


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its ok.. i do the sane



not if I tied the chair. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> not if I tied the chair. ?


U cray mofo haha jersey girl for sure


----------



## SasquatchTortoise

now you can't spell nutrition without nut
I mean, who is to say its pronounced new-trition anyway


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> damn party poopers!


Sorry!! Had to drive home!!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Zoeclare

Just caught up, some great tunes! ?


----------



## EllieMay

What happened to thirsty Thursday??


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Alecks

GUYS I JUST FOUND THIS THREAD IM FINALLY HOME


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Alecks said:


> GUYS I JUST FOUND THIS THREAD IM FINALLY HOME



sorry I’m late.
I’ll be late to my own funeral!!!!
Talk tomorrow though...!
Sweet dreams everybody!!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Had tacos and margaritas last night! Still up by 0500. Boy my new schedule is a blast


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> Had tacos and margaritas last night! Still up by 0500. Boy my new schedule is a blast



how???
The tacos must have drank the margaritas in your stomach! 
that’s how you remained sober!!!
?


----------



## Blackdog1714

OMG 2021 is starting off so well! 3 Agree's from Tom and no punishments!!!!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blackdog1714 said:


> OMG 2021 is starting off so well! 3 Agree's from Tom and no punishments!!!!



You need to visit the dark web. My ogh my....Tom has so much to rant & rave about! ?‍


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> OMG 2021 is starting off so well! 3 Agree's from Tom and no punishments!!!!


WTF???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> OMG 2021 is starting off so well! 3 Agree's from Tom and no punishments!!!!


Its only 3 weeks in.. give it time


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its only 3 weeks in.. give it time


OK crap, whad I miss?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> You need to visit the dark web. My ogh my....Tom has so much to rant & rave about! ?‍


I hate u guys. What dark web? Who Tom? I was busy falling on Mary knobbins and got a crack green stick kind, in my elbow and you guys are gossiping and causing trouble? Fill me inNOW!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Nothing happened lol Tom just agreed w blackdog.. ik shocker haha


----------



## TeamZissou




----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Had tacos and margaritas last night! Still up by 0500. Boy my new schedule is a blast


Hell yeah! Well done!


----------



## SasquatchTortoise

What is the deal with all of the country music? I confusion


----------



## SasquatchTortoise

Hey you guys like Cage the Elephant?


----------



## SasquatchTortoise

Have you guys seen a ring tailed cat? go look it up


----------



## SasquatchTortoise

Rant: let's bring back all the big cats to the southwest and restore their habitat range


----------



## SasquatchTortoise

I'd love to see a jaguar in the wild


----------



## EllieMay

SasquatchTortoise said:


> What is the deal with all of the country music? I confusion


Apparently there’s a few of us here that have the same taste ?‍


----------



## EllieMay

SasquatchTortoise said:


> I'd love to see a jaguar in the wild


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Nothing happened lol Tom just agreed w blackdog.. ik shocker haha



well...seeing as Blackdog has been ? Tom’s butt lately .... it was bound to happen sooner or later..?
Even Tom was getting suspicious! ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chefdenoel10 said:


> well...seeing as Blackdog has been ? Tom’s butt lately .... it was bound to happen sooner or later..?
> Even Tom was getting suspicious! ?


Hey don't undersell my efforts!!!! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Hey don't undersell my efforts!!!! ?


I envy ur efforts


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> Hey don't undersell my efforts!!!! ?



?


----------



## Maggie3fan

SasquatchTortoise said:


> What is the deal with all of the country music? I confusion


Most Nuts enjoy commenting on country music that they like. Not me, I just scroll over the music to read the insults and nuttiness


----------



## Blackdog1714

I love the lyrics when you read them its all- My dog shot a deer, stole my truck and ran my wife over with it!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> I love the lyrics when you read them its all- My dog shot a deer, stole my truck and ran my wife over with it!


His girl steals his truck from outside the bar and she takes off with his truck and his best friend


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> His girl steals his truck from outside the bar and she takes off with his truck and his best friend


That is like a thousand country songs. The rockover cross I love now is the I Hope song by Gabby Barrett. OMG


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> That is like a thousand country songs. The rockover cross I love now is the I Hope song by Gabby Barrett. OMG


Oh I goofed
"His girl steals his truck from outside the bar and she takes off with his truck his *DOG* and his best friend" hahaha


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> I love the lyrics when you read them its all- My dog shot a deer, stole my truck and ran my wife over with it!


Don’t be a snob!


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> His girl steals his truck from outside the bar and she takes off with his truck and his best friend


It’s plausible... but it just can’t stop there... just because you can actually understand the words doesn’t mean that they are all the same!


----------



## EllieMay

Just because y’all are so country oriented this morning ?


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> Oh I goofed
> "His girl steals his truck from outside the bar and she takes off with his truck his *DOG* and his best friend" hahaha


Stop with the angry face...I love country music. The music has a central theme, they are all lyin, or dyin or going somewhere. When I got my 3rd gonna be last divorce, me and Merle Haggard and Buck Owens would get drunk and they'd start singin and I'd start crying. Oh Lordy! I love country, and I love making fun of it too...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy monday nuts! Have a great one


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy monday nuts! Have a great one


Car is going into the shop, so I will be sitting in a restaurant for a few hours waiting


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Car is going into the shop, so I will be sitting in a restaurant for a few hours waiting


Hope they have good food at least.. if not.. go into their bathroom and drop a deuce lol


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hope they have good food at least.. if not.. go into their bathroom and drop a deuce lol


You are so gross! It's not a chain restaurant and the breakfasts are greasy non healthy loaded with butter and fat...yum!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> You are so gross! It's not a chain restaurant and the breakfasts are greasy non healthy loaded with butter and fat...yum!


Greasy and loaded w butter... sounds like a double deucer! Good luck haha i feel bad for that Car on the ride home


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hope they have good food at least.. if not.. go into their bathroom and drop a deuce lol



Why why why do i check this thread out? ?‍?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Why why why do i check this thread out? ?‍?


Its ur subconscious nut


----------



## Blackdog1714

It's like the sticky trap for flies....so sweet


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yes.. once ur in ur stuck! And die a slow horrible death


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> Stop with the angry face...I love country music. The music has a central theme, they are all lyin, or dyin or going somewhere. When I got my 3rd gonna be last divorce, me and Merle Haggard and Buck Owens would get drunk and they'd start singin and I'd start crying. Oh Lordy! I love country, and I love making fun of it too...


Lol... my angry face is just a harassment for you.. I’m not one of those pissy people just because someone else has a different opinion than me.. I like to think I’m not judgmental at all.. I’m very set in my ways and fascinated by others ?

I’m telling you, I would have ate chili dogs with you!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy monday nuts! Have a great one


Happy Nuts Monday!


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> Car is going into the shop, so I will be sitting in a restaurant for a few hours waiting


That’s my best Margarita / forum time!


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> That’s my best Margarita / forum time!


I don't hve a smart fone, I'd have to haul around my laptop. So all night I was thinking I have to drop my car off at 8, and can't wait there because of Covid restrictions. Oh man, I'm going to Tommy's Sports Bar and grill for breakfast cuz they open at 7 am I called and asked, outdoor dining only. I'm gonna have greasy fried eggs, pancakes and bacon. Yum...called'em last night, yep walked the 3 blks over....yep CLOSED  omg! Car is fixed and I came home and made greasy eggs french toast and sausage, now I'm gonna go lay down before I throw up


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> I don't hve a smart fone, I'd have to haul around my laptop. So all night I was thinking I have to drop my car off at 8, and can't wait there because of Covid restrictions. Oh man, I'm going to Tommy's Sports Bar and grill for breakfast cuz they open at 7 am I called and asked, outdoor dining only. I'm gonna have greasy fried eggs, pancakes and bacon. Yum...called'em last night, yep walked the 3 blks over....yep CLOSED  omg! Car is fixed and I came home and made greasy eggs french toast and sausage, now I'm gonna go lay down before I throw up


Hate days like that.. holidays that aren’t holidays ruin all the plans! That happened to me on the snow day we had. I went into town with big plans and every dang thing was closed.. power outage! 

Well enjoy the grease settling))


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Hate days like that.. holidays that aren’t holidays ruin all the plans! That happened to me on the snow day we had. I went into town with big plans and every dang thing was closed.. power outage!
> 
> Well enjoy the grease settling))


Nowadays "good" cooks take out the fat and the grease, and that's where the flavor is. I do not eat healthy...I think the most healthy thing I eat is steel cut oats, w/brown sugar, maple syrup and molasses. Well, I didn't say it was still healthy after I got to it...


----------



## Alecks

Since we are talking about music..... youtube.com/watch?v=oItXXvatX-M I know its not country but its helped me through my darkest times.


----------



## Alecks

youtube.com/watch?v=oItXXvatX-M try this instead


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Alecks said:


> youtube.com/watch?v=oItXXvatX-M try this instead


Good song ? heres another good one thats not country


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Well it is a holiday! So...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Alecks said:


> Since we are talking about music..... youtube.com/watch?v=oItXXvatX-M I know its not country but its helped me through my darkest times.


Don't get serious here, "WE" were not talking about music, we have moved on to food...keep up!


----------



## Maggie3fan

OK you win...again...I'm outa here


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mags! I freaken love you!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

In a i wanna beat u w a cactus kinda way haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Here u go! Rock out w ur nuts out


----------



## EllieMay

Alecks said:


> youtube.com/watch?v=oItXXvatX-M try this instead


I’ll give you that one... it’s pretty decent ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I have a deal that u guys cant refuse!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

If anyone hits the mega millions number... throw me a millie


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Dont be silly like milli vanilli


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dont be silly like milli vanilli


Really??? What a Deally -O


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 315708


I’m pretty sure there are a lot of people holding fresh tickets right now ... I
Wouldn’t mind knowing a millionaire.....


----------



## SasquatchTortoise

I got some tickets...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I’m pretty sure there are a lot of people holding fresh tickets right now ... I
> Wouldn’t mind knowing a millionaire.....


I wouldnt mind being one lol


----------



## EllieMay

SasquatchTortoise said:


> I got some tickets...


?? I do not.. guess that’s more shot at winning that you have.. Remember to thank me if you when it big.. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Elliemay stop *ss kissing... sasquatch is one of the best members on this forum


----------



## Alecks

GUYS I HAVE NEWS


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And i considering him a great friend! I love his commercials


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I wouldnt mind being one lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Alecks said:


> GUYS I HAVE NEWS


Its not mine! Lmao


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Elliemay stop *ss kissing... sasquatch is one of the best members on this forum


SMOOOOCH! Don’t be jealous dear


----------



## SasquatchTortoise

Alecks said:


> GUYS I HAVE NEWS


what


----------



## SasquatchTortoise

Alecks said:


> GUYS I HAVE NEWS


oh wait wow I am so smart


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

SasquatchTortoise said:


> oh wait wow I am so smart


Well?........


----------



## Alecks

IM GETTING MY FIRST TORTOISE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT'S A RUSSIAN!


----------



## SasquatchTortoise

anyways what is your favorite food
I think this is on topic


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Alecks said:


> IM GETTING MY FIRST TORTOISE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT'S A RUSSIAN!


Phewwww! Thats great news! Congrats


----------



## SasquatchTortoise

Alecks said:


> IM GETTING MY FIRST TORTOISE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT'S A RUSSIAN!


Careful

I met one once. It was a vodka addict and drove a tank


----------



## Alecks

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Phewwww! Thats great news! Congrats


Thank you thank you


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Whens it coming?


----------



## Alecks

SasquatchTortoise said:


> Careful
> 
> I met one once. It was a vodka addict and drove a tank


LMAO


----------



## Alecks

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Whens it coming?


Saturday


----------



## SasquatchTortoise

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Whens it coming?


Yes... When is your tort coming? or do you already have him


----------



## SasquatchTortoise

ok cool!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

U have other torts?


----------



## SasquatchTortoise

Non- tortoise related... who puts their actual birthdays on here?


----------



## Alecks

SasquatchTortoise said:


> anyways what is your favorite food
> I think this is on topic


My favorite food is pasta, a salad with thousand island dressing or a vinaigrette, or fried eggs


----------



## Alecks

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U have other torts?


no this is my first one


----------



## Alecks

SasquatchTortoise said:


> Non- tortoise related... who puts their actual birthdays on here?


Mine is 11/30/06 but i put it as 11/30/01


----------



## SasquatchTortoise

My favorite food may be quinoa 
Or maybe roasted brussel sprouts (changes the flavor so much better)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I have news too! Im getting a giraffe


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

SasquatchTortoise said:


> My favorite food may be quinoa
> Or maybe roasted brussel sprouts (changes the flavor so much better)


I guess u are a sasquatch


----------



## SasquatchTortoise

Alecks said:


> Mine is 11/30/06 but i put it as 11/30/01


I am around your age
I trust no one So I put myself as 34


----------



## Alecks

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I have news too! Im getting a giraffe


For real?


----------



## SasquatchTortoise

Chubbs... how do you reply but it never says you are online?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

So if someone knows ur bday they know ur whole life? U do know more than one person has the same bday right?


----------



## SasquatchTortoise

Alecks said:


> For real?


No not really- he is getting a private jet


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

SasquatchTortoise said:


> Chubbs... how do you reply but it never says you are online?


Im stealth


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Why are there 15 year olds in the nut house damnit! Who was checking id’s!?? Elliemay ?


----------



## Alecks

I love yall no homo. yall have made my life so much better.


----------



## Alecks

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Why are there 15 year olds in the nut house damnit! Who was checking id’s!?? Elliemay ?


im 14 haha


----------



## SasquatchTortoise

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Why are there 15 year olds in the nut house damnit! Who was checking id’s!?? Elliemay ?


Now what is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

There is alcohol being served in here.. 21+


----------



## SasquatchTortoise

Chubbs the tegu said:


> There is alcohol being served in here.. 21+


but this is oktoberfest
also quick question can i turn off email from here I feel bad for everyone in my family. It has gone off 25 times in a minute


----------



## SasquatchTortoise

Ok i solved my own problems


----------



## EllieMay

Alecks said:


> Saturday


Congratulations!! Make sure you start your own thread for him.


----------



## Alecks

It got quiet


----------



## Alecks

EllieMay said:


> Congratulations!! Make sure you start your own thread for him.


Ok! i will


----------



## EllieMay

SasquatchTortoise said:


> Non- tortoise related... who puts their actual birthdays on here?


Ummmmm... me??? Should I go change it real quick??


----------



## EllieMay

SasquatchTortoise said:


> My favorite food may be quinoa
> Or maybe roasted brussel sprouts (changes the flavor so much better)


Liar liar pants on fire!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I have news too! Im getting a giraffe


I have news!!! You are a giraffe. ( my favorite one) ?


----------



## SasquatchTortoise

EllieMay said:


> Liar liar pants on fire!!


Have you had roasted brussel sprouts?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Why are there 15 year olds in the nut house damnit! Who was checking id’s!?? Elliemay ?


Sorry... I got distracted by the mammoth out back ..,


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> There is alcohol being served in here.. 21+


Consumed maybe...


----------



## EllieMay

SasquatchTortoise said:


> Have you had roasted brussel sprouts?


With cheese))


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

B careful giving ur fav foods out! Easy way for ppl to get ur ss#


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> B careful giving ur fav foods out! Easy way for ppl to get ur ss#


Oh no!!! But I don’t think anyone would keep my identity for long anyway


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Oh no!!! But I don’t think anyone would keep my identity for long anyway


Well maybe some ppl like going to prison


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well maybe some ppl like going to prison


Behind closed doors.... not bars fool!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Children cover ur eyes and ears


----------



## Alecks

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Children cover ur eyes and ears


oh hush im practically an adult. jkjk


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> B careful giving ur fav foods out! Easy way for ppl to get ur ss#



???????????????


----------



## Blackdog1714

I am an adult and I don't want to anymore! It's not fair I had responsibilities!!! This is my dream home


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> I am an adult and I don't want to anymore! It's not fair I had responsibilities!!! This is my dream home


Now that’s funny!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

SasquatchTortoise said:


> Non- tortoise related... who puts their actual birthdays on here?


me for one


----------



## Maggie3fan

Alecks said:


> My favorite food is pasta, a salad with thousand island dressing or a vinaigrette, or fried eggs


favorite food??? Mine is double cheeseburgers with mayo only (no rabbit food), extra cheese, extra mayo...


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> me for one


05/09/1946*.... *old


----------



## jaizei

idk have to be careful using fake birthdays

For instance, the Internet created another person with the same name as me who also lives in my house. His birthday is 05/31/1952 so he's quite a bit older than me. As he neared and passed Medicare age, the amount of phone calls related to that became insane. Probably worse than the spam calls for Google listings or auto warranties.


----------



## Maggie3fan

jaizei said:


> idk have to be careful using fake birthdays
> 
> For instance, the Internet created another person with the same name as me who also lives in my house. His birthday is 05/31/1952 so he's quite a bit older than me. As he neared and passed Medicare age, the amount of phone calls related to that became insane. Probably worse than the spam calls for Google listings or auto warranties.



Try being on Medicare for years with injuries, damn stop texting and calling me! Oh, and the car warranty thing is worse than the Medicare calls. I DID have a good warranty on my latest engine, so when it expired there was so many calls to reinstate it, that I simply turned my cell phone off and threw it in my car. I keep it there cuz my car ma break down. I had bought one of those air horn things people use at football games and when I didn't recognize the number, I gave them that loud blast. But that bothered my birds, cats, and me. So now I just leave the cell off and use a landline, no warranty calls there yet...Jerks


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy thursday nuts! One more day


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy thursday nuts! One more day


HahA sucker! I am off today through next Friday to finish moving a doorway in the kitchen


----------



## Maro2Bear




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> HahA sucker! I am off today through next Friday to finish moving a doorway in the kitchen


I hope ur kitchen floods! Lol


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy thursday nuts! One more day


Heck, I'm retired, everyday is a week end


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> Heck, I'm retired, everyday is a week end


Must be nice!!! 

Well happy Friday anyway... ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Heck, I'm retired, everyday is a week end


I hope knobby sh*ts on ur foot lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy friday!!! 3 hrs to go


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I hope knobby sh*ts on ur foot lol


Knobby is long gone bud. However, if it makes you feel better, I am a barefoot person, and have stepped in hot soft Sulcata poop barefooted. Makes your skin so soft...


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy friday!!! 3 hrs to go


5 for me... and a few minutes... but hey, who’s counting?? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Knobby is long gone bud. However, if it makes you feel better, I am a barefoot person, and have stepped in hot soft Sulcata poop barefooted. Makes your skin so soft...


Good for ur face too


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> 5 for me... and a few minutes... but hey, who’s counting?? ?


1 hr 17 min and 30 sec


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Good for ur face too


Have you tried this?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Knobby is long gone bud. However, if it makes you feel better, I am a barefoot person, and have stepped in hot soft Sulcata poop barefooted. Makes your skin so soft...



please refresh my memory....
Where is Knobbs??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Have you tried this?


Have i been **** faced?? Maybe haha


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Have i been **** faced?? Maybe haha


Wellllll... when you put it that way.... ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

???????????? ????


----------



## Alecks

https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/names-we-are-voting.189043/
We are voting on names for my tort!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Zoeclare




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


>


Best one uve posted so far


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Start with some throwbacks


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ok! Back to country


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Good for ur face too


Let's use Mary's poop to see if we can make your personality any softer


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Let's use Mary's poop to see if we can make your personality any softer


You would do that for me?? *tears up*


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I had a question. A tortoise swallows a hair and suggestions are soaks... what if i did? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

One word.... BIC


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I had a question. A tortoise swallows a hair and suggestions are soaks... what if i did? ?


We'd get a independent woman of the night to get that nasty old hair outa yer...well, you get the idea


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> We'd get a independent woman of the night to get that nasty old hair outa yer...well, you get the idea


Mags i miss youuuu


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Mags i miss youuuu


Yeah like you'd miss a tooth ache


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Yeah like you'd miss a tooth ache


I really do tho.. love ur sarcastic sense of humor


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Welcoming myself to the party.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Welcoming myself to the party.


Someone has joined the paaataayyy


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Get ur straight jackets ready! Its gonna be a long ride


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Someone has joined the paaataayyy


Yeap.. that’s what I said
This is the closest thing to the frday night bar I’ve got:/))


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Its a social distancing paaataay


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its a social distancing paaataay


Yayyy?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Yayyy?


Not really yayyy  i cant prank u mofos when u pass out before me


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Not really yayyy  i cant prank u mofos when u pass out before me


Yes I was being sarcastic... I like warm bodies


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Oh how many times my friends have went home to there girls w penises drawn on their forehead and cheeks... yes im immature and love it!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Yes I was being sarcastic... I like warm bodies


BIC ?


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oh how many times my friends have went home to there girls w penises drawn on their forehead and cheeks... yes im immature and love it!


??‍??‍??‍??‍


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> ??‍??‍??‍??‍


No worries.. urs would be real ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> No worries.. urs would be real ?


Ummm ... my drawing??? Be very clear here so I can make sure and tear your *** up correctly..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I hid ur boots


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Its ok readers.. u can join the party


----------



## EllieMay

So I played this song as the exit song at my daddy’s funeral.. I didn’t want a conventional bunch of bs so I’m sure I shocked people. But it fit him and he would have been proud. This song fit him to a T ;-)


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I hid ur boots


No worries, My foot can still climb up your *** barefooted


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> So I played this song as the exit song at my daddy’s funeral.. I didn’t want a conventional bunch of bs so I’m sure I shocked people. But it fit him and he would have been proud. This song fit him to a T ;-)


Love it! Listening as im typing this. Im so sorry that i didnt even know about it ? perfect song and i hope my daughter would do the same for me! RIP pops and cheers


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> No worries, My foot can still climb up your *** barefooted


Dont threaten me w a good tome


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dont threaten me w a good tome


Lmao!!! A blind hog can find an acorn every now n then


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And even a broken clock is right twice a day


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Lmao!!! A blind hog can find an acorn every now n then


Wait.. are u saying ur a hog finding my acorns? Lmao


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I might wanna shave ur tusks down


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wait.. are u saying ur a hog finding my acorns? Lmao


SNORT!

You got me


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I might wanna shave ur tusks down



It would be the last idea you ever tried!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

For daddy


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

@EllieMay hows that lil soldier of urs doing?


----------



## EllieMay

When my daughter was in third grade, I got her a kitten as a prize for making all straight A’s... she name said kitten “Sabrina” after the teenage witch... aptly so because the cat is definitely a witch!! Anyway, she’s long haired and now she’s old AF... she got a whole bunch of knots in her hair and I had to shave her... like a poodle.. let’s just say that I won’t be getting a Grooming license anytime soon?
She went from this



To this


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

She looking like “FU”


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> @EllieMay hows that lil soldier of urs doing?


She’s doing really good! She makes some kind of new progress every time she goes to OT.. we went to Houston Wednesday for a follow up and they said all was good, come back in 4 months... she started back to work today.. same place she was at when the accident happened. She was a waitress bit now she has to host.. temporarily of course


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> She’s doing really good! She makes some kind of new progress every time she goes to OT.. we went to Houston Wednesday for a follow up and they said all was good, come back in 4 months... she started back to work today.. same place she was at when the accident happened. She was a waitress bit now she has to host.. temporarily of course


Thats awesome! Lil toughy


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> She looking like “FU”


Worse I’m sure!!! Really, she seemed pretty grateful after it was over.. I think her hair was pulling every time she moved.. I don’t know how she got so many knots... I trim her pretty often.. I’ll never have another inside cat.. especially longhaired. Unless it’s like a tiger or something.. my big cat rescue is how I’m going to get rid of all the bodies!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> When my daughter was in third grade, I got her a kitten as a prize for making all straight A’s... she name said kitten “Sabrina” after the teenage witch... aptly so because the cat is definitely a witch!! Anyway, she’s long haired and now she’s old AF... she got a whole bunch of knots in her hair and I had to shave her... like a poodle.. let’s just say that I won’t be getting a Grooming license anytime soon?
> She went from this
> View attachment 316095
> 
> Im so gonna sh*t in ur boots
> To this
> View attachment 316094
> View attachment 316093


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Worse I’m sure!!! Really, she seemed pretty grateful after it was over.. I think her hair was pulling every time she moved.. I don’t know how she got so many knots... I trim her pretty often.. I’ll never have another inside cat.. especially longhaired. Unless it’s like a tiger or something.. my big cat rescue is how I’m going to get rid of all the bodies!


I want a tiger so bad. Soon as i win this billion


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thats awesome! Lil toughy


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I want a tiger so bad. Soon as i win this billion


Good you can buy me one too and we will have play dates!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 316101


Omg come on! This is to cute! My fake heart doesnt kno what to do


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Good you can buy me one too and we will have play dates!!


Us or the tigers? ?


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Us or the tigers? ?


Double snort!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Double snort!!


Omg i gotta change my boxers lmao


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I knew i should of bought a bed pan


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ok best chick flick movie ever.. heres the song. Name the movie


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Im bias coz meg ryan is hot af haha


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


Love it!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ok best chick flick movie ever.. heres the song. Name the movie


I just ready this!! City of angels of course!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I just ready this!! City of angels of course!


Correct! Tell her what's shes won! A 1 week all paid vacation to snowy MA! Includes face paintings


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Correct! Tell her what's shes won! A 1 week all paid vacation to snowy MA! Includes face paintings


Hell yeah


----------



## EllieMay

Are you serious right now??


----------



## EllieMay

How bout cha now??


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Oops lmao


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Taking it back


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

One of my favs from lee


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


Oh be still my heart


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And time to turn it up


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Oh be still my heart


Yeah stay still! Haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pink is the shiznit


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And time to turn it up


I LOVE pink


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

U slnoring?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U slnoring?


Of course not


----------



## EllieMay

But I will be soon so I’ll leave you with this


----------



## Blackdog1714

Good morning you cool bunch of nuts!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Remind me of joke! 
A new nurse at a long term care facility goes into a patients room to do her round. While in their she notices a giant bowl of peanuts so she grabs a handful and goes about her job. The old wakes up with the biggest smile and she feels guilty for not asking for the nuts. He says, "Don't worry you eat as many of those nuts as you like, all I can do is suck of the chocolate!"


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Good morning you cool bunch of nuts!


Good morning!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Remind me of joke!
> A new nurse at a long term care facility goes into a patients room to do her round. While in their she notices a giant bowl of peanuts so she grabs a handful and goes about her job. The old wakes up with the biggest smile and she feels guilty for not asking for the nuts. He says, "Don't worry you eat as many of those nuts as you like, all I can do is suck of the chocolate!"


What a gross thought!!! ???


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oh how many times my friends have went home to there girls w penises drawn on their forehead and cheeks... yes im immature and love it!


I was married to a 1% biker for 20 years. In our group, if ya passed out, you got peed on, or several other gross and nasty things, it was fun


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> When my daughter was in third grade, I got her a kitten as a prize for making all straight A’s... she name said kitten “Sabrina” after the teenage witch... aptly so because the cat is definitely a witch!! Anyway, she’s long haired and now she’s old AF... she got a whole bunch of knots in her hair and I had to shave her... like a poodle.. let’s just say that I won’t be getting a Grooming license anytime soon?
> She went from this
> View attachment 316095
> 
> 
> To this
> View attachment 316094
> View attachment 316093


I LOVE a long haired Tuxedo so pretty, even shaved!


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> I LOVE a long haired Tuxedo so pretty, even shaved!


This cat I had before I had my husband.. she doesn’t like him at all and never has.. if he brings in a duffel bag, she will pee in it.. or an electronic cord will get eaten .. she’s never touched one single thing of mine.. Joey and I have been married 8 yrs and together almost 10... she peed In His bag again just last week!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs...you need to change this The Nut House...to The Music Room


----------



## Maro2Bear

But, but...it’s a nutty place to be. Now for some catch Saturday morning zen tunes, sound up......relax....deep breathing commences...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> But, but...it’s a nutty place to be. Now for some catch Saturday morning zen tunes, sound up......relax....deep breathing commences...


Oh puleeze


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy friday all! 10 degrees here with -10 windchill.. but hey its friday


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy friday all! 10 degrees here with -10 windchill.. but hey its friday



Hey! It’s Friday here too! ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hello nuts! Hows everyones weekend?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hello nuts! Hows everyones weekend?


Just got entertained by someone that was literally "Higher than GAS" ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Just got entertained by someone that was literally "Higher than GAS" ?


Oh.. ur over @Maro2Bear house?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oh.. ur over @Maro2Bear house?


HIGHER!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> HIGHER!


I cant believe u went to Mags!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I cant believe u went to Mags!


Maybe-- but we are talking beyond snozberries like just staring high!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Blackdog1714 said:


> HIGHER!



What? Just prepping away here. Birdseed stocked up.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Bird seed or poppy seeds? Haha


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I cant believe u went to Mags!


Damn you!!! Made me spit Mt Dew all over my freakin computer....really. That caught me totally by surprise, and was very funny.


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hello nuts! Hows everyones weekend?


Just went to a funeral for my nasty step mother-in-law. She was 97. Nastious woman I ever met except for my own mom. Joyce spent the last 4 yrs. drifting in dementia. So it was a blessing for her that she passed. She did get a COVID vaccine 2 weeks before she passed, but not the second shot. Hmmmm....


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> Just went to a funeral for my nasty step mother-in-law. She was 97. Nastious woman I ever met except for my own mom. Joyce spent the last 4 yrs. drifting in dementia. So it was a blessing for her that she passed. She did get a COVID vaccine 2 weeks before she passed, but not the second shot. Hmmmm....


Well.. glad ur enjoying the weekend lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Damn you!!! Made me spit Mt Dew all over my freakin computer....really. That caught me totally by surprise, and was very funny.


Spitters are quitters! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

The nuts are suspiciously missing here... WHO LET THE SQUIRREL IN????


----------



## ZenHerper

*closes window*


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Super bowl sunday! Time to let ur inner nuttiness out. LFG brady! Wooooi


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


But probably wont haha


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> But probably wont haha


Lol... where have you been anyway?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Lol... where have you been anyway?


Shoveling and bs adulting


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Shoveling and bs adulting


Nice.. so you must be blowing all that off today so you can start over tomorrow ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Nice.. so you must be blowing all that off today so you can start over tomorrow ?


True story! More snow rn smh... but yeah im never fully adulting. What other parent u kno that would fill up a kiddie pool in his kitchen lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yes i went full al bundy on ur a$$


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> True story! More snow rn smh... but yeah im never fully adulting. What other parent u kno that would fill up a kiddie pool in his kitchen lol


Ummm I know one ?my kids love that about me though ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I do have a lil surprise coming maybe this week.. if it ever stops snowing


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Ummm I know one ?my kids love that about me though ???


Mom! Stop farting in the pool! Y cant we have a normal jacuzzi


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I do have a lil surprise coming maybe this week.. if it ever stops snowing


You got another baby??? I don’t think I can afford the child support! I just got through dumping another giant bag of mazuri in the giant sealed tote.. I have to order two bags at a time now to keep my three boys growing!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Mom! Stop farting in the pool! Y cant we have a normal jacuzzi


Welllll... ????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Welllll... ????


I wise man once said.. never eat yellow snow or drink brown water


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I wise man once said.. never eat yellow snow or drink brown water


Nasty a$$ !!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Nasty a$$ !!!


The wise man! Not meee


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

I think your snow will get to us around Thursday... 

Hubby left to go to our friends for a Super Bowl party but they live 1-1/2 hours away and the Super Bowl doesn’t start until 5... so I didn’t go... 1( I don’t drink and drive so I wouldn’t be able to drink
2( it’s a school night so Iittle man has to be in bed by 8..

Therefore, I’m preparing for my own super bowl party here at home where I can have a drink and still get kids in bed on time..

Being super mom is hard work!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


At this rate, you won’t make it to kickoff!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I think your snow will get to us around Thursday...
> 
> Hubby left to go to our friends for a Super Bowl party but they live 1-1/2 hours away and the Super Bowl doesn’t start until 5... so I didn’t go... 1( I don’t drink and drive so I wouldn’t be able to drink
> 2( it’s a school night so Iittle man has to be in bed by 8..
> 
> Therefore, I’m preparing for my own super bowl party here at home where I can have a drink and still get kids in bed on time..
> 
> Being super mom is hard work!!


There is no party like a nut house party!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> At this rate, you won’t make it to kickoff!


Wow! U really underestimate my ability haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Thats like saying to ur sulcata “i lnow u had mazuri yesterday.. i dont think u want it again today”


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Missing going to my pats games.. so heres one that gets me in the mood


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

A bit of a crowd pumper


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And of course anybpats fans that been to gillette stadium!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Oh lord... this party is like a bearded dragon throwing s party for crickets ..no shows


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I mean i even allowed clothing optional


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Blackdog1714

A little pre-halftime performance


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> A little pre-halftime performance


Thank god im not driving tonight


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> A little pre-halftime performance


Well that was different.....


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thank god im not driving tonight


Haha I will be asleep before half time


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lets gooooooi bradyyyyy


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hint.. that may be the name of my new surprise


----------



## EllieMay

Ok.. it’s party time!!! I’m wearing my lucky pj’s... they are at least 12 yrs old!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Lets gooooooi bradyyyyy





Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hint.. that may be the name of my new surprise


Your going to name a baby Redfoot “Brady”????


----------



## Maro2Bear

Any team but Brady.... Gooooooo Nuts!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Ok.. it’s party time!!! I’m wearing my lucky pj’s... they are at least 12 yrs old!!!
> View attachment 317610


U better be going for tampa! Or take those lucky pjs off lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Any team but Brady.... Gooooooo Nuts!


Who invited the cool kid?


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Any team but Brady.... Gooooooo Nuts!


Is there a dance to go with that cheer???


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U better be going for tampa! Or take those lucky pjs off lol


I am pulling for the bucs.. I like to see “old people” achieve their dreams.. ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Is there a dance to go with that cheer???


Yes.. the nuts are dancing on his chin hahha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Im already swearing at my tv 5 min in lol


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im already swearing at my tv 5 min in lol


Mike Evans is a favorite of mine though Kansas has two other former A&M players.. LSU has a lot of players in this game also but I think they are evenly spread.. I don’t watch much pro football so I don’t know a lot about the teams as a whole but I’m hearing that Kansas is favored to win.., Figures that I’m always pulling for the underdog..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yes cheer for the underdog.. not the undercarriage


----------



## EllieMay

Touchdown!!!!
My son says I’m being too loud ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yesssssss!!!! Dont worry lil man we’ll fill the kitchen kiddie pool


----------



## EllieMay

So one from A&M finally learns to catch the damn ball and they send him to the pro’s... go figure


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Wtf u sending an O lineman out for a pass


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Its like having a hot coffee after a night of drinking.. its not a positive outcome


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yesss! Brady to gronk again! Flash backs


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Wioooiiii


----------



## EllieMay

SMOKIN!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy thirstday nuts! And to start it off with a hell yah!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Love Maren


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Nother female artist i like


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And time to wake up


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Club mode on


----------



## Maggie3fan

Well, I see nothing has changed here on the Music Thread. I'm glad football is over and it's time for fast and LOUD...NASCAR I am so happy


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Whats good Mags? I just play music to block out the crickets.. and the voices in my head


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Well, I see nothing has changed here on the Music Thread. I'm glad football is over and it's time for fast and LOUD...NASCAR I am so happy


I do have a song u might like tho


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Since it is about racing


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Twas the night before friday and all thru the nut house, not a creature was stirring, not even a crack wh*re with no legs or teeth looking for a cheeseburger. The beers were placed in the fridge w care, with the hopes a party would soon be here. Mags was all snug in her bed, with music from the nut house dancing in her head


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I dont kno the rest lol


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I dont kno the rest lol


It was a very interesting start ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Thank u.. one of my many useless talents


----------



## EllieMay

Did you see that they are coming out with a new fast n furious?? That got me turned up!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

When out my window i hear such a clatter, i look out to see, EllieMay on a ladder


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Did you see that they are coming out with a new fast n furious?? That got me turned up!!!


I lost count


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> When out my window i hear such a clatter, i look out to see, EllieMay on a ladder


Damned reindeer failed me again!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I run to the fridge to get her a beer, because she was lit, come back to find shes in my bathroom taking a sh*t


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

The tp was gone so i had me a snort, knowing she had to use her shirt... yeah that didnt rhyme lmao


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Im not a writer im a fighter


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> The tp was gone so i had me a snort, knowing she had to use her shirt... yeah that didnt rhyme lmao


The tP was gone and I Knew I was in big trouble.... 
She was wearing big boots so I took off on the double


----------



## EllieMay

I looked back completely in fear...
Only to see, That Ellie may was drinking all my beer!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I ran thru the yard and into the street.. knowing her boots couldnt fit on her horse stepped on feet


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I ran thru the yard and into the street.. knowing her boots couldnt fit on her horse stepped on feet


Please stop... let’s fight!!!!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Fight to death haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


Seen him at boston garden!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


Lmao! That was next on my play list!!!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Lmao! That was next on my play list!!!


What?.. fighting to death? Lol


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Fight to death haha


Well that won’t take long ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> What?.. fighting to death? Lol


rumor , dip stick!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lirke


EllieMay said:


> rumor , dip stick!


ill check ur oil lmao


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Lirke
> 
> ill check ur oil lmao


Omg i cant believe i said that


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I send before thinking sometimes haha


----------



## EllieMay

I took a picture of my son in taekwando today and when I went back to look at it, I got a little girl with her hand deep pulling out out a wedgie.... now I can’t even show off my sons left jab!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I took a picture of my son in taekwando today and when I went back to look at it, I got a little girl with her hand deep pulling out out a wedgie.... now I can’t even show off my sons left jab!!!


That was u in the mirror behind him


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Omg i cant believe i said that


First of all, I can easily believe that you said almost anything... second of all, WTH is lirke?? And third, I do just fine checking my own oil, thank you...


Chubbs the tegu said:


> I send before thinking sometimes haha


sometimes???


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> That was u in the mirror behind him


Nope... I had on a big pair of coveralls that don’t cling to anything over a pair of leggings that don’t crawl in anything. All the ladies were jealous over my “warm” attire... ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Litke is my fingers telling me have another beer


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Nope... I had on a big pair of coveralls that don’t cling to anything over a pair of leggings that don’t crawl in anything. All the ladies were jealous over my “warm” attire... ???


What crwled up ur a$$?.. just a pair of giraffe onsies


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> What crwled up ur a$$?.. just a pair of giraffe onsies


SNORT


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yes my playlist is very diverse lol
Lil wayne is badass


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


Wake up Elliemay!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


Gotta love Cinder


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Gotta love Cinder


I really do! She’s the best snuggler ever... even if she is a little noisy


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes my playlist is very diverse lol
> Lil wayne is badass


I rented a Halle Berry movie.. you coming over??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


Thats my type! Application! Lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Let me get the marble out


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Let me get the marble out


 Snorty snort snort!!! ????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chefdenoel10




----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> View attachment 317967



no....wait??


----------



## Chefdenoel10




----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


>



now THATS a kick off to FRIDAY!!!!
Yipppiiiieeeeee!!!!! ???


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Since it is about racing


Awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

So the new name for this thread is The Chubbs and Ellie Mae have a Conversation thread...hahaha


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Awesome!!!!!!!!!!



come in Maggie, mine up top was pretty good you have to admit! ?
Maybe you have to blast it on your phone or computer. Don’t watch the stupid video but listen to the crazy song and dance! ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> come in Maggie, mine up top was pretty good you have to admit! ?
> Maybe you have to blast it on your phone or computer. Don’t watch the stupid video but listen to the crazy song and dance! ?


I belong to a group of older Americans who do not own a Smart phone. My cell is about 15 to 20 years old. It's the next generation after a flip fone. I keep it because I drive a 30 year old car, may need to call a tow truck.


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> I belong to a group of older Americans who do not own a Smart phone. My cell is about 15 to 20 years old. It's the next generation after a flip fone. I keep it because I drive a 30 year old car, may need to call a tow truck. I have a line line now


Don't look so sad. I grew up in a world where phones were attached to the wall, and some would get long curly phone cords so they could walk around and still talk. I am not addicted in the least to any of these fancy electronics. It's all about how to spend your money. I have better things to blow my money on. Here is the one thing I concede is almost necessary...my living room


And now most people have a bigger one. Really? Is your room that big? This is a Smart TV that actually is not very smart


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie3fan said:


> Well, I see nothing has changed here on the Music Thread. I'm glad football is over and it's time for fast and LOUD...NASCAR I am so happy



I can post a few additional Zamfir ! ?

Better yet, some of my favorite folk singers -


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> So the new name for this thread is The Chubbs and Ellie Mae have a Conversation thread...hahaha


Lol... I was wondering why no one else wanted to talk to us ?‍


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> come in Maggie, mine up top was pretty good you have to admit! ?
> Maybe you have to blast it on your phone or computer. Don’t watch the stupid video but listen to the crazy song and dance! ?


I like that song... I jam pitbull while riding the side x side..


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> Don't look so sad. I grew up in a world where phones were attached to the wall, and some would get long curly phone cords so they could walk around and still talk. I am not addicted in the least to any of these fancy electronics. It's all about how to spend your money. I have better things to blow my money on. Here is the one thing I concede is almost necessary...my living room
> View attachment 318001
> 
> And now most people have a bigger one. Really? Is your room that big? This is a Smart TV that actually is not very smart


I love the living room. I hate to spend money on things like clothes or other stuff that you sometimes have to have but I’ll drop a couple hundred on a bigger or better something for my animals... to each his own, right ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy friday all!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy friday all!!


Go away! I was trying to see if anyone else would talk to me.... 

Come back though in like a couple hours... in case no one else will talk to me ???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Don't look so sad. I grew up in a world where phones were attached to the wall, and some would get long curly phone cords so they could walk around and still talk. I am not addicted in the least to any of these fancy electronics. It's all about how to spend your money. I have better things to blow my money on. Here is the one thing I concede is almost necessary...my living room
> View attachment 318001
> 
> And now most people have a bigger one. Really? Is your room that big? This is a Smart TV that actually is not very smart



Beautiful!
No my dear.. I grew up with corded phones to with the ROTARY dial on them! 
I have to agree with you.
While I use this stupid iPhone some what,
I ABSOLUTELY REFUSE to attach it to my hip. !!
(That is why I get back to your posts so late.)
I plug it in a wall somewhere and walk away.
Cant be bothered texting and twixting or handbooking all day long . Wait.. is it handbook? I don’t even know...?
And lastly, your living room is perfect size.
Mine is either the same or SMALLER.
I find myself just passing through it anyway because the “good” tv is upsatiars in the bedroom .. ?
And that is a 24” computer face thing.
In order for it to work as a computer you need to attach a keyboard . 
does it’s job and it is the only one with cable attached.
So I get your point.
I am there too..
No need for more gadgets to break- need to be upgraded every 3 months and is LISTENING TO YOUR CONVERSATIONS!!!
Big Brother really DOES egsist!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Go away! I was trying to see if anyone else would talk to me....
> 
> Come back though in like a couple hours... in case no one else will talk to me ???



Im sorry I am not here more often but when I come in Mri the nut house I bring good cheer! And a song for a Friday night....
Wait let me find it on vevo? Like chubbs taught me....?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Go away! I was trying to see if anyone else would talk to me....
> 
> Come back though in like a couple hours... in case no one else will talk to me ???


U got a better chance of seeing Jesus snorting a line off of Mags A$$


----------



## Chefdenoel10




----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Im sorry I am not here more often but when I come in Mri the nut house I bring good cheer! And a song for a Friday night....
> Wait let me find it on vevo? Like chubbs taught me....?


Lol!!! Absolutely


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U got a better chance of seeing Jesus snorting a line off of Mags A$$


Whatever Buttwipe... Yvonne will ! Nana nana booboo!


----------



## EllieMay

Well, I have to leave anyway.. got a few more outside chores to get done..

I’m warning y’all, I’ll be back;-)


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Whatever Buttwipe... Yvonne will ! Nana nana booboo!



wait!....? Yvonne will what???????
Not snort a line off of Maggie’s butt!!!... ?
No way Jose!!!!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Happy Friday y'all, figured I'd stop in and talk to you Nuts. I would talk to the voices in my head but they speak Spanish and I have no idea what they're saying.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Happy Friday y'all, figured I'd stop in and talk to you Nuts. I would talk to the voices in my head but they speak Spanish and I have no idea what they're saying.


Im the opposite.. i speak spanish back to them and it throws them off a bit and they shut up for awhile


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Besides the one that keeps saying “ me love u long time” idk wtf thats all about


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Happy Friday y'all, figured I'd stop in and talk to you Nuts. I would talk to the voices in my head but they speak Spanish and I have no idea what they're saying.



just nod and smile (crazy-like)
?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Besides the one that keeps saying “ me love u long time” idk wtf thats all about



you sure that’s not your right hand? ?
Sorry moderators!!!!!
He brings out the naughty ?..... 
? I am ashamed....
For shame.....for shame.....
??? I am a good girl!!! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> you sure that’s not your right hand? ?
> Sorry moderators!!!!!
> He brings out the naughty ?.....
> ? I am ashamed....
> For shame.....for shame.....
> ??? I am a good girl!!! ?


Liar liar pants on fire! Good girl lmao i almost spit my coffee


----------



## Maro2Bear

Ok. Inhale. It’s Friday night!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> you sure that’s not your right hand? ?
> Sorry moderators!!!!!
> He brings out the naughty ?.....
> ? I am ashamed....
> For shame.....for shame.....
> ??? I am a good girl!!! ?


I said voices in my head! Not my hands.. thats a whole nother story that would turn this PG13 into a film is not yet rated


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Ok. Inhale. It’s Friday night!


AMEN to that


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Shoveling and bs adulting


I'm just wondering. Are you shoveling snow or something else? If it's snow why waste your time? It just melts and freezes your side walks into skating rinks. If you don't shovel it you have a nice crunchy surface to walk on.?


----------



## Maggie3fan

my deck is covered with 2 inches of ice. Yep, you saw it coming huh? I walked across the deck very carefully to the stairs, 7 stairs down to my yard to the tort shed, my feet decided to skate down the stairs, and I will guarantee nobody is snorting anything on my broken a**...weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, ugh!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> my deck is covered with 2 inches of ice. Yep, you saw it coming huh? I walked across the deck very carefully to the stairs, 7 stairs down to my yard to the tort shed, my feet decided to skate down the stairs, and I will guarantee nobody is snorting anything on my broken a**...weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, ugh!


Ouch!! Hope ur ok


----------



## EllieMay

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Happy Friday y'all, figured I'd stop in and talk to you Nuts. I would talk to the voices in my head but they speak Spanish and I have no idea what they're saying.


Happy Friday!!! Glad you stopped by. Spanish can be very confusing ?


----------



## EllieMay

t


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im the opposite.. i speak spanish back to them and it throws them off a bit and they shut up for awhile


Well that explains a lot.. he’s crazier than his crazy voices.. watch yourselves folks!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Besides the one that keeps saying “ me love u long time” idk wtf thats all about


Oooh... you have black eyed peas in there... so that’s what all the mush is about ?


----------



## EllieMay

No Mark!!! Friday night is time to exhale... let it ALL out!!! ?


maggie3fan said:


> my deck is covered with 2 inches of ice. Yep, you saw it coming huh? I walked across the deck very carefully to the stairs, 7 stairs down to my yard to the tort shed, my feet decided to skate down the stairs, and I will guarantee nobody is snorting anything on my broken a**...weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, ugh!


good thing your a light weight!! They’ll have to find somewhere else to snort their line... ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy saturday nuts! Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. Mine consisted of cutting up greens for 2 hrs.. what a life


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy saturday nuts! Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. Mine consisted of cutting up greens for 2 hrs.. what a life



Here, I’ll help -


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> Here, I’ll help -
> View attachment 318128


I think u would need that more than me.. with that tank sully of urs lol his poops are bigger than my torts haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Who the hell buys carrots and radishes just for the tops?? That would be me smh but the squirrels love me


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Who the hell buys carrots and radishes just for the tops?? That would be me smh but the squirrels love me


I only eat tortoise food anyway so me and Nitro just share! ? Actually he has a bag of prawns in the freezer lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> I only eat tortoise food anyway so me and Nitro just share! ? Actually he has a bag of prawns in the freezer lol


 Its official.. ur a weirdo lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Zoeclare

Gotta love a good head! (Of lettuce)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

U made lettuce sound more interesting right there


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

An ice cold beer and nice head of lettuce= heaven haha


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> An ice cold beer and nice head of lettuce= heaven haha


You ight get some strange looks from other people in the resturant though! ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> You ight get some strange looks from other people in the resturant though! ??


Who cares what those weirdos at Hooters think haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Actually hooters in uk is called Bapsters?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Thats pants


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Actually hooters in uk is called Bapsters?


Actually its called crusty cobs! ?


----------



## Zoeclare

Jk lol, in Leicester where I was born, bread rolls(baps) were called baps so you could go in the bakery and ask for a soft cob or a crusty cob!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Jk lol, in Leicester where I was born, bread rolls(baps) were called baps so you could go in the bakery and ask for a soft cob or a crusty cob!


Bakery? Here it would be a nursing home


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Or bingo lol


----------



## Zoeclare

Yeah, it was great when I moved to Cambridgeshire and no one had ever heard of it! Imagine going in a shop and asking for a crusty cheese cob with a straight face! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Yeah, it was great when I moved to Cambridgeshire and no one had ever heard of it! Imagine going in a shop and asking for a crusty cheese cob with a straight face! ?


I couldnt do it lol


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I couldnt do it lol


Hooters left Boulder, CO 20 yrs ago. My husband, then my boyfriend, would go drink pitchers of beer & get wings, then wake up & throw up. After a couple of tries w/reducing the beer drinking but still getting wings, he determined it was the wings. You could sit at the bar & watch them cook because it was an open kitchen. It was filthy. The fry grease was always very, very dark. The subsequent tenant did a complete remodel with kitchen walled up so you couldn't see the cooking.

A Hooters in Boulder these days would never be tolerated. Nevertheless, we still have our strip club, the Bus Stop.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> Hooters left Boulder, CO 20 yrs ago. My husband, then my boyfriend, would go drink pitchers of beer & get wings, then wake up & throw up. After a couple of tries w/reducing the beer drinking but still getting wings, he determined it was the wings. You could sit at the bar & watch them cook because it was an open kitchen. It was filthy. The fry grease was always very, very dark. The subsequent tenant did a complete remodel with kitchen walled up so you couldn't see the cooking.
> 
> A Hooters in Boulder these days would never be tolerated. Nevertheless, we still have our strip club, the Bus Stop.


Thank god it was the wings


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

@Jan A any music requests? Im the nut house dj tonight


----------



## EllieMay

Jan A said:


> Hooters left Boulder, CO 20 yrs ago. My husband, then my boyfriend, would go drink pitchers of beer & get wings, then wake up & throw up. After a couple of tries w/reducing the beer drinking but still getting wings, he determined it was the wings. You could sit at the bar & watch them cook because it was an open kitchen. It was filthy. The fry grease was always very, very dark. The subsequent tenant did a complete remodel with kitchen walled up so you couldn't see the cooking.
> 
> A Hooters in Boulder these days would never be tolerated. Nevertheless, we still have our strip club, the Bus Stop.


The upscale hooters now is Twin Peaks.. you can actually look AND eat the food ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> The upscale hooters now is Twin Peaks.. you can actually look AND eat the food ?


Never heard of it! I dont believe u


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Not that i would ever go into a place like that.. eeew yucky


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> @Jan A any music requests? Im the nut house dj tonight


I'm still am & always will be a disco queen. Anything Bee Gees, Thriller or MJ,


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Never heard of it! I dont believe u


Twin Peaks is in Colorado but I've never been to one.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Not that i would ever go into a place like that.. eeew yucky


Maybe not.. but I bet you’d order a drink from the bar?


----------



## EllieMay

Jan A said:


> I'm still am & always will be a disco queen. Anything Bee Gees, Thriller or MJ,
> Twin Peaks is in Colorado but I've never been to one.


My co workers (mostly men) go there often and usually look guilty if I ask where they’ve eaten... LOL... I have a purely professional persona which has served me well over the years.. They don’t know that I could have been in the back corner having my own drink and appetizer .... ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> I'm still am & always will be a disco queen. Anything Bee Gees, Thriller or MJ,
> Twin Peaks is in Colorado but I've never been to one.


Im assuming u meant michael


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Maybe not.. but I bet you’d order a drink from the bar?


Id prob just bring my own and sit at the bar haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> My co workers (mostly men) go there often and usually look guilty if I ask where they’ve eaten... LOL... I have a purely professional persona which has served me well over the years.. They don’t know that I could have been in the back corner having my own drink and appetizer .... ?


Pffft.. u prob work there ?


----------



## Jan A

EllieMay said:


> My co workers (mostly men) go there often and usually look guilty if I ask where they’ve eaten... LOL... I have a purely professional persona which has served me well over the years.. They don’t know that I could have been in the back corner having my own drink and appetizer .... ?


There aren't too many places I wouldn't go to get a drink....it might mean asking for a bottled beer & no glass (an outdoor bar in Cozumel on the generator only side)...but even if my elbows stick to the table, I'm there.


----------



## Zoeclare

Jan A said:


> There aren't too many places I wouldn't go to get a drink....it might mean asking for a bottled beer & no glass (an outdoor bar in Cozumel on the generator only side)...but even if my elbows stick to the table, I'm there.


Couple of beer mats will solve that!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Listen to Zoeclare.. she has much experience haha she wont eat meat but she’ll drink a beer while standing in a puddle of vomit lmao


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Heres a goodie payed at every dive bar ever


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Heres a goodie payed at every dive bar ever


I can listen to that song all day long!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> I can listen to that song all day long!!


Just for saying that ill play u your bee gees!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Well guys.. i finally have a joke i can tell in here. 
how do u make an octopus laugh?


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well guys.. i finally have a joke i can tell in here.
> how do u make an octopus laugh?


You probably tickle it somewhere, but I don't know if an octupus has one of those!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ten-tickles


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

My 3 yr old told me that one on facetime lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Then i disowned him


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Then i disowned him


Precocious little boogers, aren't they?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> Precocious little boogers, aren't they?


They are like Chinese water torture


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

But yes! Keep me laughing and young


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Then i disowned him


Freakin liar! Kids jokes are the best!

My favorite- what do you call a pig that does karate???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pork chop


----------



## EllieMay

Pork chop


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

How do u get a nun pregnant?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Sorry that was not one i can say here lmao


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sorry that was not one i can say here lmao


Wtf???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

What is the distance between oooh and ahhhh?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> What is the distance between oooh and ahhhh?


????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

About 3 inches


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Whats worse than waking up at a party w a penis drawn on ur face?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> About 3 inches


You made that up!!! Lmao


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Whats worse than waking up at a party w a penis drawn on ur face?


Not waking up?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Finding out it was traced


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

https://youtube.com/playlist?list=RDY1AYz95sc9g


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I went to cvs today and bought a bag on condoms. The cashier ask if i needed a bag? I said no.. ill just turn the lights off


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ok now my pick up lines lol did u buy those pants 50% off? Coz at my house they’re 100% off


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


They gonna talk trash we only chatting!!! Hows that our fault??? Lol speak up peeps


----------



## EllieMay

Lol!! The weather had my service slow as Christmas too... ughhhh


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Same here


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Ok.. here’s my line..

Have you ever given a girl an Australian kiss? It's the best. It's like a French kiss - but you're going down under."


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Ok.. here’s my line..
> 
> Have you ever given a girl an Australian kiss? It's the best. It's like a French kiss - but you're going down under."


Come on.. i know that one


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

But i love that u know it lmao


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lets reenact the titanic movie.. ill be the titanic u be the ocean and ill go down


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> But i love that u know it lmao


I have no reason to use lines so anything I know is as old as the hills... ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

My watch says ur wearing no underwear... it must be 30 min fast


----------



## EllieMay

I get up... and THIS happens ???


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My watch says ur wearing no underwear... it must be 30 min fast


SNORT! That was funny!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I get up... and THIS happens ???
> View attachment 318148


Get back here mama!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

I get so Pissed off at all these threads from people panicking during the winter over the large tortoises.. and then they ask for advice but are not willing to do anything that requires some effort or $$$.... I built Toms 4x4 night box myself... it’s 26f right now and that box is 82F .. if I can do this, surely anyone else can.. 
why would you get an animal like that if you didn’t want to provide the best for it??? WTF IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE??


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


Oooohhh I forgot about them..... they got some good ones!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I get so Pissed off at all these threads from people panicking during the winter over the large tortoises.. and then they ask for advice but are not willing to do anything that requires some effort or $$$.... I built Toms 4x4 night box myself... it’s 26f right now and that box is 82F .. if I can do this, surely anyone else can..
> why would you get an animal like that if you didn’t want to provide the best for it??? WTF IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE??


True story! Its annoying. Rehome if u dont wanaa righthome


----------



## EllieMay

Back on track... ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Oooohhh I forgot about them..... they got some good ones!!!


 How u forget about ZBB??? How dare u! Lol


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Back on track... ?
> View attachment 318149


Lucky dog haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


Omg i seen them 3 times at fenway park! So so good live! U gotta see them


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> How u forget about ZBB??? How dare u! Lol


You’d be amazed at what I can forget! My son told me one time “ it’s like your brain went on vacation” ???. Talk about embarrassing!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> You’d be amazed at what I can forget! My son told me one time “ it’s like your brain went on vacation” ???. Talk about embarrassing!!


Smart kid!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Omg i seen them 3 times at fenway park! So so good live! U gotta see them


I haven’t been to a concert in at least 10 yrs ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Lucky dog haha


I gotta get some advice from her.. for pick up lines


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I gotta get some advice from her.. for pick up lines


Well just snore and fart... and snuggle lots... LMAO


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Well just snore and fart... and snuggle lots... LMAO


Thats wayyyy to easy lmao


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thats wayyyy to easy lmao


Im not sh*tting outside! Deal breaker


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


Omg might be my fav!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thats wayyyy to easy lmao


I bought a new truck back in November.. like brand new... and I really like it... Anyway, I had this dream and apparently I had to choose between my dog and my truck... at the end of the dream, Cinder was standing beside me barking... I woke up the next morning thinking HOLY CRAP, how is that possible... she farts out loud!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im not sh*tting outside! Deal breaker


Well if I could teach her to use the potty, life would be much easier ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Heres a good one . Sorry if it makes u sad . Its meant to be happy and remember good times


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And a happy song to follow just in case


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Heres a good one . Sorry if it makes u sad . Its meant to be happy and remember good times


I’m not sad tonight. My dad was the best. If ther


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

EllieMay said:


> I’m not sad tonight. My dad was the best. If ther


I typed a whole dang book.. and my crappy service only posted this.. well never mind now ?


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I typed a whole dang book.. and my crappy service only posted this.. well never mind now ?OTE]
> No need. I know u typed someting beautiful and heartfelt


----------



## EllieMay

Awww.. you can be nice!!! ITS A REVELATION FOLKS!!! ?


----------



## EllieMay

Yes... I’m talking to all of the folks who don’t participate in this thread for some reason while we are conversating... or dj’ing, or just having a drink.... ?‍
This is not a private chat???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Awww.. you can be nice!!! ITS A REVELATION FOLKS!!! ?


I forgot everyone could see this


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I meant ur brain is on vaca haha


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I forgot everyone could see this


Lmao... don’t want to ruin your reputation dear ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And ur lucky this not a private chat ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I meant ur brain is on vaca haha


I hope it doesn’t come back so ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I hope it doesn’t come back so ?


Dont hold ur breath


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And ur lucky this not a private chat ?


Maybe Your lucky... ever think of that?? Huh huh huhhhh.... well didja punk???


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dont hold ur breath


Yeap.. always the morning after regrets ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Maybe Your lucky... ever think of that?? Huh huh huhhhh.... well didja punk???


Im thinking id be lucky if it was private haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Coz i had a long convo w cinder


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

U hear that lurkers?? Did ya did ya? Talk about that tomorrow haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Yeap.. always the morning after regrets ?


No such thing as regrets


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Learning experiences


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U hear that lurkers?? Did ya did ya? Talk about that tomorrow haha


OMG.. stop it.. we are icing the valentines cake for my kids now. Behave..


----------



## EllieMay

I’m glad it’s now Face ID instead of fingerprints because I’m all finger licking in strawberry icing! The best part of making a cake ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> OMG.. stop it.. we are icing the valentines cake for my kids now. Behave..
> View attachment 318150


Awww nice.. dont f it up hahs


----------



## EllieMay

Ok.. I’m done.. back to the music)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I’m glad it’s now Face ID instead of fingerprints because I’m all finger licking in strawberry icing! The best part of making a cake ?


Im glad not face id.. 3 more beers my face changes and my phone is like WTF


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Ok.. I’m done.. back to the music)
> View attachment 318152


TG u didnt f it up


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> TG u didnt f it up


Bite me!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im glad not face id.. 3 more beers my face changes and my phone is like WTF


Please post pics so we can understand


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Please post pics so we can understand


U dont wanna see this face


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Drunk time


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pssst


----------



## EllieMay

G’night all!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> I get so Pissed off at all these threads from people panicking during the winter over the large tortoises.. and then they ask for advice but are not willing to do anything that requires some effort or $$$.... I built Toms 4x4 night box myself... it’s 26f right now and that box is 82F .. if I can do this, surely anyone else can..
> why would you get an animal like that if you didn’t want to provide the best for it??? WTF IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE??



pictures of the box please...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> pictures of the box please...


Thats not allowed here ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Well.. crickets suck unless ur a bearded dragon


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well.. crickets suck unless ur a bearded dragon



sorry SNL just came on. ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> pictures of the box please...





Here you go! There are some places that aren’t perfectly square and I had to seal a few extra cracks but it works like it’s supposed too..


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning nuts! Happy Valentine’s Day...


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 318198
> 
> Here you go! There are some places that aren’t perfectly square and I had to seal a few extra cracks but it works like it’s supposed too..



love it!!!!!
I want to make a new one while I have the 
Ooomphfff..... and I ain’t gettin’ any younger...
I realized I have a lot of reading to do also.
23 pages to be exact!!
Hope all had been well with you guys!
I don’t want to read about any misbehaving.
Yes!, that means YOU Chubbs!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 318198
> 
> Here you go! There are some places that aren’t perfectly square and I had to seal a few extra cracks but it works like it’s supposed too..



what a great picture of your tort!!!
I love that face!!!!!!!!!
How AWSOME is THAT life!?!?!?!?!
??


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Bakery? Here it would be a nursing home


Better be careful what you say Chubbs, the people from the old folks home, nursing home, are likely to show you what a hard cob does.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Good morning nut house!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Good morning nut house!



good Sunday morning everybody .
Yea...yea....happy Valentine’s Day....
Big deal...
A hallmark money maker... that’s all.
?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Drunk time
> View attachment 318155


You need to grow some hair. What's the matter? You afraid of hair???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> good Sunday morning everybody .
> Yea...yea....happy Valentine’s Day....
> Big deal...
> A hallmark money maker... that’s all.
> ?


Gonna by myself a steak ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> You need to grow some hair. What's the matter? You afraid of hair???


Im afraid of brushing it


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> good Sunday morning everybody .
> Yea...yea....happy Valentine’s Day....
> Big deal...
> A hallmark money maker... that’s all.
> ?


Life is like a box of chocolates...
but just think of today as THE Daytona 500 day...whoo hoo. I don't think I have ever gotten a real Valentines present. You gotta be nice for somebody to buy you stuff. I just remembered this...my last ex husband bought me an 18k gold emerald ring. Emerald being my birth stone.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Gonna by myself a steak ?


You mean by as in pass, or buy as in purchase. Pay more attention to your spelling and punctuation?!, How do you expect this old lady to unerstand you millennials


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> what a great picture of your tort!!!
> I love that face!!!!!!!!!
> How AWSOME is THAT life!?!?!?!?!
> ??


Thank you! That is Pickles. MY HUSBAND BUILT THE FIRST BOX AND ITS 8x4... I had to modify it to a double 4x4 when my little guys moved outside and that’s when I built the green one.. so all three would have their own house.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

B


maggie3fan said:


> You mean by as in pass, or buy as in purchase. Pay more attention to your spelling and punctuation?!, How do you expect this old lady to unerstand you millennials


damnit! Buy


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> B
> 
> damnit! Buy


My brain is still buffering


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


Hows it going over there? U have power?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hows it going over there? U have power?


I do have power. We will get more snow early am through noonish but it’s baby fine.. so light that you can’t even build a snow man.. it’s gorgeous really.. but then after lunch, the rain is coming and that will be a disaster. We aren’t expecting above freezing temps until Friday I think.. but I may get just enough Ice for a good sledding. Right now it just bogs down.. the canoe works great though ?


----------



## EllieMay

The ice on top of the lake has frozen so thick that it takes a good hit to break it. And I’m having to haul water out for my horse because there is no “breaking up” anything anymore. Tortoises are fine in their boxes and Pickles even likes to look out. I fed and watered them in the boxes.. I couldn’t help myself.


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


>



I am on my way!!!! ️️


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Nooo. I never wanna see snow again! But its coming tomorrow smh


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I am on my way!!!! ️️


Yayyyyy!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Nooo. I never wanna see snow again! But its coming tomorrow smh


So what, you faked me out? I need a driver to pull me on the tube!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> So what, you faked me out? I need a driver to pull me on the tube!!!


Ooh! Its on! Ur going down haha


----------



## EllieMay

J


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ooh! Its on! Ur going down haha


I am so not afraid!!!! .. I was never graceful so I learned real quick how to hang on like a little monkey ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> J
> I am so not afraid!!!! .. I was never graceful so I learned real quick how to hang on like a little monkey ?


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> J
> I am so not afraid!!!! .. I was never graceful so I learned real quick how to hang on like a little monkey ?



i will bring :
Training wheels
A steering wheel 
Ski s and poles
A pad for your butt
And..... hot chocolate for your pain! ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy thirsty nuts! Hope everyone getting hit w the storms and power outages are staying safe


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Weekend has arrived! No work tomorrow woooo hooo


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> i will bring :
> Training wheels
> A steering wheel
> Ski s and poles
> A pad for your butt
> And..... hot chocolate for your pain! ??


Well heck.. you are the perfect attendee!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Beware... the language is coarse but it’s funny as sh!t... I can totally relate!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hot choc not gonna do **** for pain! Better bring alcohol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Beware... the language is coarse but it’s funny as sh!t... I can totally relate!!!


Omg! Thats some snort worthy sh*t


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

A 2 dollar hooker on nickel night ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Blackdog1714

Sipping a strong margarita right now in honor of chubby wubby!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Sipping a strong margarita right now in honor of chubby wubby!


I dont know chubby wubby.. but cheers to that!


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Weekend has arrived! No work tomorrow woooo hooo
> View attachment 318622


Suits you to a t.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Suits you to a t.


Cathie how dare you! Im less hairy


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay

Now I’m having my strong drink too!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Omg! Thats some snort worthy sh*t


I'm afraid to watch it ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I'm afraid to watch it ?


Watch it!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


Was that you??? No way! U would of fell


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> A 2 dollar hooker on nickel night ??


?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Watch it!


Ok just for you. I'm trying to find it.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> ?


Yes thats prob what she looked like haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

75 cents into it


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Was that you??? No way! U would of fell


That was me.. I just wasn’t going to post the other video where I rolled up... gimme some damn credit would ya!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

This one is dedicated to blackdog


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> That was me.. I just wasn’t going to post the other video where I rolled up... gimme some damn credit would ya!!!


Im so proud of u


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Omg! Thats some snort worthy sh*t


Oh my garsh.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

The real vid of Elliemay


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> This one is dedicated to blackdog


That’s so wrong!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> The real vid of Elliemay
> View attachment 318640


Yeap... that happened


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> That’s so wrong!!!


Whatttt????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Duh


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> That’s so wrong!!!


He said chubby wubby! Closest i could find


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Yeap... that happened


It's just practice ? for coming to a warmer climate like the antarctica right now.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Im looking at next weeks weather here.. heat wave! 40’s


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> He said chubby wubby! Closest i could find


I remember chubby wubby but I forget what he looks like and all that. That's ancient.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I remember chubby wubby but I forget what he looks like and all that. That's ancient.?


U remember?? What is chubby wubby? Sounds like pet name for ...... yeah bullfrog lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

[


Chubbs the tegu said:


>


I LOVE the truck in this video!!!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> [
> I LOVE the truck in this video!!!


It is badass.. mines better lmao


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Maggie3fan

When I was raising my family in Bend Oregon in the 60's-70's, I was married to a 1% biker and I had 2 sons 8 and 11 years around. Anyway, we did this thing in the winter on the ice called 'hookie bobbin', 2 people held onto a car bumper (bumper...lol...back in the day) stood in boots or shoes with leather soles and the car would go about 45 mph with us standing behind it...one time it was me and Kevin 6'4" 220 pounds, and we were hanging on to a VW bug at about 40 mph we got to swinging the car and ended up doing a 360 and both of us got thrown off. We were lucky we didn't get run over. But for adrenaline junkies that was fun, and I drove my Malibu with my boys hanging on. Damn You can't have that kind of fun anymore


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U remember?? What is chubby wubby? Sounds like pet name for ...... yeah bullfrog lol


I have to think about it. I even asked my son and I ainta going on utube to look it up. If I find out I'm not telling.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> When I was raising my family in Bend Oregon in the 60's-70's, I was married to a 1% biker and I had 2 sons 8 and 11 years around. Anyway, we did this thing in the winter on the ice called 'hookie bobbin', 2 people held onto a car bumper (bumper...lol...back in the day) stood in boots or shoes with leather soles and the car would go about 45 mph with us standing behind it...one time it was me and Kevin 6'4" 220 pounds, and we were hanging on to a VW bug at about 40 mph we got to swinging the car and ended up doing a 360 and both of us got thrown off. We were lucky we didn't get run over. But for adrenaline junkies that was fun, and I drove my Malibu with my boys hanging on. Damn You can't have that kind of fun anymore


We did that here as kids! We called it hopping cars. Had to be sneaky coz ppl looked out for it and would get out and chase us lol some were cool and let is hop on


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> When I was raising my family in Bend Oregon in the 60's-70's, I was married to a 1% biker and I had 2 sons 8 and 11 years around. Anyway, we did this thing in the winter on the ice called 'hookie bobbin', 2 people held onto a car bumper (bumper...lol...back in the day) stood in boots or shoes with leather soles and the car would go about 45 mph with us standing behind it...one time it was me and Kevin 6'4" 220 pounds, and we were hanging on to a VW bug at about 40 mph we got to swinging the car and ended up doing a 360 and both of us got thrown off. We were lucky we didn't get run over. But for adrenaline junkies that was fun, and I drove my Malibu with my boys hanging on. Damn You can't have that kind of fun anymore


Soooo fun!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


 I love love love this one!!!


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> When I was raising my family in Bend Oregon in the 60's-70's, I was married to a 1% biker and I had 2 sons 8 and 11 years around. Anyway, we did this thing in the winter on the ice called 'hookie bobbin', 2 people held onto a car bumper (bumper...lol...back in the day) stood in boots or shoes with leather soles and the car would go about 45 mph with us standing behind it...one time it was me and Kevin 6'4" 220 pounds, and we were hanging on to a VW bug at about 40 mph we got to swinging the car and ended up doing a 360 and both of us got thrown off. We were lucky we didn't get run over. But for adrenaline junkies that was fun, and I drove my Malibu with my boys hanging on. Damn You can't have that kind of fun anymore


 And I was wishing I had a driver so I could hang on to a ski rope behind the 4 wheeler on a knee board ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I love love love this one!!!


I wrote that song lmao


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I wrote that song lmao


I believe that!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hot choc not gonna do **** for pain! Better bring alcohol



Its in the hot chocolate dummy!
It’s gonna be a “hot toddy”. ?
(I KNOW that’s a different drink yawl but HE doesn’t). ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cathie how dare you! Im less hairy



not in his BACK!.... he’s not... ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Its in the hot chocolate dummy!
> It’s gonna be a “hot toddy”. ?
> (I KNOW that’s a different drink yawl but HE doesn’t). ??


You had a “hot Jason”? Haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> not in his BACK!.... he’s not... ?


Stop! U love running ur fingers thru my hair


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Stop! U love running ur fingers thru my hair



ssshhhhh!!!!! Don’t tell anyone!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> ssshhhhh!!!!! Don’t tell anyone!


Come on! Im not a hairy person.. ask EllieMay and Maggie


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Come on! Im not a hairy person.. ask EllieMay and Maggie


What a 3some that was!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> What a 3some that was!


Mags brought knobbins into the bed w us smh


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Mags brought knobbins into the bed w us smh



miss knobbins would have run THAT show...?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> miss knobbins would have run THAT show...?


Rumor has it.. me and knobbins had a child smh


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Rumor has it.. me and knobbins had a child smh
> View attachment 318643


SNORT!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Rumor has it.. me and knobbins had a child smh
> View attachment 318643



I have absolutely no response to that?
And I can’t stop laughing ?!
Help! Maggie and EllieMay!!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

I’m not really sure what just happened here but I think our friend has been hittin something more than the alcohol tonight!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I’m not really sure what just happened here but I think our friend has been hittin something more than the alcohol tonight!!!


Like i said


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Id hit it ?


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Id go down like a 2 dollar hooker on nickel night


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


>



I can’t believe I’m about to say this but...
I loved that song!!!
Never heard it in my life before!!
But I Thoroughly enjoyed his voice.
Like I said....we don’t get the “GOOD” country songs here in NJ. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


>



This one I know!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Id go down like a 2 dollar hooker on nickel night


Snorty snort snort ROTFLMFAO


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> I’m not really sure what just happened here but I think our friend has been hittin something more than the alcohol tonight!!!



which friend are you referring?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


Good one


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> which friend are you referring?


The one who’s setting up porn visions and such!!! Lol


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Snorty snort snort ROTFLMFAO



wait!.... I am much older than you guys!
What does ROTF...stand for?
I know the rest of it...


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> wait!.... I am much older than you guys!
> What does ROTF...stand for?
> I know the rest of it...


Rolling on the floor ???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> wait!.... I am much older than you guys!
> What does ROTF...stand for?
> I know the rest of it...



never mind .... google told me....
Bbbaaaaaa. Hahahahahahahah!!!!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> never mind .... google told me....
> Bbbaaaaaa. Hahahahahahahah!!!!!!


Im old. what does bbbaaaa mean?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im old. what does bbbaaaa mean?



rolling up to a BIG laugh....then Burst!
You’re not old... 
what are you like 30?
That’s not old....

AND DON’T GET MAGGIE STARTED!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> rolling up to a BIG laugh....then Burst!
> You’re not old...
> what are you like 30?
> That’s not old....
> 
> AND DON’T GET MAGGIE STARTED!!!


Geez! 30! Im 27


----------



## ZenHerper

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Geez! 30! Im 27



That's definitely not old...


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Geez! 30! Im 27



then I’m gonna get arrested for talkin’ to a minor!!! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

ZenHerper said:


> That's definitely not old...


Im 44


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Going on 12


----------



## EllieMay

LIES!! ALL LIES


----------



## ZenHerper

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im 44



Child...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

ZenHerper said:


> Child...


I am childish.. imma toys r us kid


----------



## ZenHerper

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I am childish.. imma toys r us kid



Wannabe...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

ZenHerper said:


> Wannabe...


Are u thirsty ? Let me pour u a drink


----------



## ZenHerper

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Are u thirsty ? Let me pour u a drink



Don't hate th' playa...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hate the game


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Pitbull.... and no Chef??? What has happened here???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


Oops


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


>



i only know the pit bull one I sent a while ago..? 
I liked it when he went eeeeeooowwwwhhh!
I forget what it’s called? ?

but it’s not like I’m hangin’ with my homme
Pit bull over here. I didn’t even know him until that song! Which is probably from 1990? See!!!!.....OLD! ?


----------



## EllieMay

https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLz-gbhAUiwGYIlw05WIC2NamFACtfhEzM


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> i only know the pit bull one I sent a while ago..?
> I liked it when he went eeeeeooowwwwhhh!
> I forget what it’s called? ?
> 
> but it’s not like I’m hangin’ with my homme
> Pit bull over here. I didn’t even know him until that song! Which is probably from 1990? See!!!!.....OLD! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLz-gbhAUiwGYIlw05WIC2NamFACtfhEzM


 Nice playlist!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLz-gbhAUiwGYIlw05WIC2NamFACtfhEzM



ooooooo!!!!!!! Thank you!!!!!!! ?


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hot choc not gonna do **** for pain! Better bring alcohol


At least some schnapps!


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> i only know the pit bull one I sent a while ago..?
> I liked it when he went eeeeeooowwwwhhh!
> I forget what it’s called? ?
> 
> but it’s not like I’m hangin’ with my homme
> Pit bull over here. I didn’t even know him until that song! Which is probably from 1990? See!!!!.....OLD! ?


Back in the day, pit bulls were dogs being banned from cities because they ate people. Not sure I even want to listen to the human form.


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


My song!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> My song!


I think u did play this before


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy saturday nuts


----------



## Blackdog1714

Sun is out and it showed me all the bird ? on my car! 40 at least and you name the size and shape. They usually don't roost in the sycamore I park under but I guess it thawed first from the ice storm!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Enjoy your Saturday!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Sun is out and it showed me all the bird ? on my car! 40 at least and you name the size and shape. They usually don't roost in the sycamore I park under but I guess it thawed first from the ice storm!


Bebe gun time


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> not in his BACK!.... he’s not... ?


Yes probably back, butt, head, and all ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> wait!.... I am much older than you guys!
> What does ROTF...stand for?
> I know the rest of it...


I'm about the same most of the time and left to my own devices.?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Geez! 30! Im 27


The site actually just asked me if I actually wanted to like this comment. I'm 2 days later finally getting them so my question is what took you so long. Chubbs will be an old man before I get to read everything.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

It was a boring day so i ordered some 2x4’s to pick up for a cheap stand for my next enclosure build. Of course home depot picks out the most bowed 2x they could find.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> It was a boring day so i ordered some 2x4’s to pick up for a cheap stand for my next enclosure build. Of course home depot picks out the most bowed 2x they could find.


Dude that is so wicked bad! I ordered two quarts of stain from the same store but since they somehow didn’t have the one the made me pick it up from another location! ?


----------



## TeamZissou

Chubbs the tegu said:


> It was a boring day so i ordered some 2x4’s to pick up for a cheap stand for my next enclosure build. Of course home depot picks out the most bowed 2x they could find.



You gotta return those. That might be one where you just have to go in and pick them out. 

Do you buy the PVC sheets at Lowes? Mark mentioned that he did, but I checked my local Lowes but they didn't stock any. I'm wondering if it's only SOME Lowes locations.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

TeamZissou said:


> You gotta return those. That might be one where you just have to go in and pick them out.
> 
> Do you buy the PVC sheets at Lowes? Mark mentioned that he did, but I checked my local Lowes but they didn't stock any. I'm wondering if it's only SOME Lowes locations.


Yes they have pvc sheets at home depot here but not at Lowes. Its like 85 bucks for 3/4 4x8 sheets


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I was thinking of returning them but i made the best of it. Not perfect but it will hold an elephant lol


----------



## TeamZissou

I guess I just need to do a Tour de Home Depot


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I also took a trip to the reptile shop about 30 min from me.. i cant be doing that! Came inches from buying a hypo kraken BCI smh held it for like 20 min while talking to the owner. What a beauty she was ? just say noooo


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I also took a trip to the reptile shop about 30 min from me.. i cant be doing that! Came inches from buying a hypo kraken BCI smh held it for like 20 min while talking to the owner. What a beauty she was ? just say noooo


I have been trolling online for Panther Chameleons.. knowing I dont need one but trying to decide what kind I like best. And if I want to hatch or start with a juvenile... EXCEPT I DONT NEED ONE!!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I have been trolling online for Panther Chameleons.. knowing I dont need one but trying to decide what kind I like best. And if I want to hatch or start with a juvenile... EXCEPT I DONT NEED ONE!!


I feel ur pain! It sucks being an adult with no rules haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Heres my Furniture grade stand haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ill prob pretty it up a bit. We’ll see


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Heres my Furniture grade stand haha
> View attachment 318854


It looks sturdy..?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ill prob pretty it up a bit. We’ll see


Little paint ( or stain) goes a long way


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Little paint ( or stain) goes a long way


Oh how i hate stain lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Little paint ( or stain) goes a long way


Prob cover it all with some 1/4 inch ply and paint it. Maybe throw some doors on the bIaatch


----------



## TeamZissou

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I also took a trip to the reptile shop about 30 min from me.. i cant be doing that! Came inches from buying a hypo kraken BCI smh held it for like 20 min while talking to the owner. What a beauty she was ? just say noooo



I guess I'm a weirdo and have only ever wanted turtles and tortoises. The nano chameleons are cool, as well as other brookesia, but you'd lose it so easily! If I ever had to get a bird, it would be a toucan.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

TeamZissou said:


> I guess I'm a weirdo and have only ever wanted turtles and tortoises. The nano chameleons are cool, as well as other brookesia, but you'd lose it so easily! If I ever had to get a bird, it would be a toucan.


Ive always wanted a umbrella cockatoo.. then i remembered i like a quiet house sometimes.. they are cool tho. Kookaburras too are pretty cool.. they have one at the reptile shop i go too. They make some cool sounds


----------



## TeamZissou

I'm still holding out hope that there's a nano tortoise someplace out there


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> What a 3some that was!


Until the hair on your back grossed me out


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I have absolutely no response to that?
> And I can’t stop laughing ?!
> Help! Maggie and EllieMay!!!!


Shhh!


Chefdenoel10 said:


> wait!.... I am much older than you guys!
> What does ROTF...stand for?
> I know the rest of it...


ROTF...I know I know! Mine is ROTFLMAO...Rolling On The Floor...Laughing My A** Off


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Geez! 30! Im 27


I have bras older than 27...you a fuzzy baby


----------



## Maggie3fan

Jan A said:


> Back in the day, pit bulls were dogs being banned from cities because they ate people. Not sure I even want to listen to the human form.


Pit Bull the person, is gross and ugly


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

TeamZissou said:


> I'm still holding out hope that there's a nano tortoise someplace out there


Closest would be speckled cape tortoise *Chersobius signatus .. had to paste that coz id never spell it haha*


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ive always wanted a umbrella cockatoo.. then i remembered i like a quiet house sometimes.. they are cool tho.



Kookaburras too are pretty cool.. they have one at the reptile shop i go too. They make some cool sounds Don't tell *Chefdenoel10*...she's kinda kooky over those birds


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Kookaburras too are pretty cool.. they have one at the reptile shop i go too. They make some cool sounds Don't tell *Chefdenoel10*...she's kinda kooky over those birds


Shes kooky overall hhaa


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> I have bras older than 27...you a fuzzy baby


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Watching naked an afraid on a saturday night.. what has my life come to??


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Watching naked an afraid on a saturday night.. what has my life come to??


Kids at home??? Least your not naked and afraid... COULD ALWAYS BE WORSE ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Kids at home??? Least your not naked and afraid... COULD ALWAYS BE WORSE ???


Dont have the kiddis today. They have a bday party to go to. If i was naked id prob be happy rn lmao


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

But im out of tissues and im not using my socks ??


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> But im out of tissues and im not using my socks ??


Well that’s good.. keep it clean ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Well that’s good.. keep it clean ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Heres my Furniture grade stand haha
> View attachment 318854



wow!!!! You are very talented!..?
I can’t believe it!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

How do I post something on here from tic tok?


----------



## Zoeclare

TeamZissou said:


> I guess I'm a weirdo and have only ever wanted turtles and tortoises. The nano chameleons are cool, as well as other brookesia, but you'd lose it so easily! If I ever had to get a bird, it would be a toucan.


Frogs! I am obsessed with frogs! The only thing stopping me is I read you need to "cultivate a fly colony! "


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 318853


I know what you mean. I'll get there soon ? much like a ?


----------



## Cathie G

Zoeclare said:


> Frogs! I am obsessed with frogs! The only thing stopping me is I read you need to "cultivate a fly colony! "


That's just plenty of free food. Why in the world would you need to cultivate flies though? How did you find a place without flies? I love frogs too.??


----------



## EllieMay

I want a Pac-Man frog....


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

You girls do know that they’re not gonna turn into a handsome prince when u kiss them right?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Shes kooky overall hhaa


I think the balloon cockatiel would've been a perfect fit. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> You girls do know that they’re not gonna turn into a handsome prince when u kiss them right?


Yes thank God. I can kiss one and still have a frog ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Heres my Furniture grade stand haha
> View attachment 318854


I've been looking for this post to say it looks really nice... but what's it gonna be??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I've been looking for this post to say it looks really nice... but what's it gonna be??


Its just a stand for my cherryhead enclosure ill be building soon


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its just a stand for my cherryhead enclosure ill be building soon


The framework looks really nicely done. ? I'll be interested in seeing the finished project.?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Heres my Furniture grade stand haha
> View attachment 318854


Ooh that wall screams “It puts the lotion on its skin!”


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> You girls do know that they’re not gonna turn into a handsome prince when u kiss them right?


I learned that princes are not worth the effort anyway.. better stick with the farm boy...


----------



## Blackdog1714

Okay I saw a commercial for Oxfulxa That you take to help get over the flu. The issue is the side effects —- bronchitis—- WFT


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I learned that princes are not worth the effort anyway.. better stick with the farm boy...


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> You girls do know that they’re not gonna turn into a handsome prince when u kiss them right?



They never do.
Trust me!
I have had a LOT of experience....
Once a frog....always a FROG ?! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 318923



YIKES!!!!
What kinda farm you livin’ on boy!????
?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 318937



Now THATS more like the farm we gals are talkin’ bout!! ???
Hubba hubba!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> YIKES!!!!
> What kinda farm you livin’ on boy!????
> ?


He's livin on a swamp in Louisiana...Swamp People, on of my favorite shows.


----------



## Zoeclare

Cathie G said:


> That's just plenty of free food. Why in the world would you need to cultivate flies though? How did you find a place without flies? I love frogs too.??


?? I'm looking at dart frogs and they don't eat your regular house flies! No, they need "flightless fruit flies" and people start colonies in plastic cups! Just creeps me out deliberately letting a cup get swarming with creepy crawlies, but those little fogs are just so so cute!


----------



## Zoeclare

Cathie G said:


> Yes thank God. I can kiss one and still have a frog ?


Exactly!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Now THATS more like the farm we gals are talkin’ bout!! ???
> Hubba hubba!!


Breathe. Inhale ..now hold it ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Have a great monday all!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> They never do.
> Trust me!
> I have had a LOT of experience....
> Once a frog....always a FROG ?! ?


I'd rather hear a frog sing. Or utube ? I'm chilling with it.?


----------



## Cathie G

Zoeclare said:


> ?? I'm looking at dart frogs and they don't eat your regular house flies! No, they need "flightless fruit flies" and people start colonies in plastic cups! Just creeps me out deliberately letting a cup get swarming with creepy crawlies, but those little fogs are just so so cute!


Yea it kinda sucks. I recently found out that to keep a Betta you really need another tank for growing daphnia to keep them healthy in the long run...at least neither can fly ??


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Cathie G said:


> Yea it kinda sucks. I recently found out that to keep a Betta you really need another tank for growing daphnia to keep them healthy in the long run...at least neither can fly ??


I like this from chewy for my betta. 








ZOO MED Betta Dial-a-Treat Fish Treat, 0.12-oz - Chewy.com


Buy Zoo Med Betta Dial-a-Treat Fish Treat, 0.12-oz at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com


----------



## Cathie G

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> I like this from chewy for my betta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZOO MED Betta Dial-a-Treat Fish Treat, 0.12-oz - Chewy.com
> 
> 
> Buy Zoo Med Betta Dial-a-Treat Fish Treat, 0.12-oz at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chewy.com


My little Arrow wouldn't eat blood worms because some are picky little people. They don't like dehydrated and spit it out.?


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


If i could love it twice i would!


----------



## EllieMay

???
you must be my twin soul... are you a Capricorn???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Noo. I hate candy corn


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lol im Taurus of course


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Noo. I hate candy corn


Just as I thought... ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

53 degrees rn  not good on a Wednesday lol


----------



## EllieMay

I have decided that I’m going to hatch chickens this year.. I’ve ordered me some fertile eggs so I should get to start brooding by the end of next week )) I’m pretty excited!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> 53 degrees rn  not good on a Wednesday lol


Would it be better on a Friday? It’s 82 here right now.. I’m going to get home before dark today and I’m pretty excited about that too!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I have decided that I’m going to hatch chickens this year.. I’ve ordered me some fertile eggs so I should get to start brooding by the end of next week )) I’m pretty excited!!


Cant wait! I love me a lil chicken fry lol


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cant wait! I love me a lil chicken fry lol


If the foxes don’t get them first!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Would it be better on a Friday? It’s 82 here right now.. I’m going to get home before dark today and I’m pretty excited about that too!!!


82  sh*t talker


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> 82  sh*t talker




No sh:t here... it’s daiquiri weather tonight!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 319164
> No sh:t here... it’s daiquiri weather tonight!


Meanwhile.. EllieMay 4 drinks in


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> ???
> you must be my twin soul... are you a Capricorn???



No.... but he has horns! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Lol im Taurus of course



NOW THAT MAKES SENSE!!!! 
Full of BULL! ???
(Sorry, there were no emoji bulls)


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 319163


Liver belongs in the river.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Dbrocato2 said:


> View attachment 319167


Are u married??? Jk... are u? Haha


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> If the foxes don’t get them first!!!


Protect the hen with ur life ? at least you'll get eggs for breakfast fur free.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Protect the hen with ur life ? at least you'll get eggs for breakfast fur free.


Well... kinda...


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


>


Well...


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Meanwhile.. EllieMay 4 drinks in
> View attachment 319165


I should be so lucky!!


----------



## Cathie G

Emmawilly said:


> My favourite film... "hey you guuuuuuys'


Yea as usual he's telling stories about how cute he is and was in the movies ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I should be so lucky!!


By the time you do I'll be sleeping as usual? I have to stay up late to catch you.?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> By the time you do I'll be sleeping as usual? I have to stay up late to catch you.?


Not really... I’m pretty predictable on “school nights” lol... I don’t actually drink enough to get a good buzz very often... I’m considering changing my ways ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> By the time you do I'll be sleeping as usual? I have to stay up late to catch you.?


Come on Cath! Pull up a bottle and join the fun! There will be snorts, music, prob an accidental fart now and then ( excuse Elliemay.. she gets gassy from the wine)


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Not really... I’m pretty predictable on “school nights” lol... I don’t actually drink enough to get a good buzz very often... I’m considering changing my ways ?


Well it's 8:17 pm here. I'm predictable too. I'm usually trying my best to stay awake by now.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Come on Cath! Pull up a bottle and join the fun! There will be snorts, music, prob an accidental fart now and then ( excuse Elliemay.. she gets gassy from the wine)


I aughtta post your pic for gp...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I aughtta post your pic for gp...


Gp?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Well it's 8:17 pm here. I'm predictable too. I'm usually trying my best to stay awake by now.


Oh your a hour ahead of me.. only 7:17 for me


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Oh your a hour ahead of me.. only 7:17 for me


Yep and I haven't eaten a thing yet. As soon as I eat I'm done for.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

is


EllieMay said:


> Oh your a hour ahead of me.. only 7:17 for me


im an hour ahead of u also.. should be an hr behind you ??


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Gp?


General principle... I won't. I didn't mean to capture it forever more in the first place.? I don't delete pictures so your stuck.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Come on Cath! Pull up a bottle and join the fun! There will be snorts, music, prob an accidental fart now and then ( excuse Elliemay.. she gets gassy from the wine)


Will a can work?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Will a can work?


A can, a mug, a shoe.. whatever works for u


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> General principle... I won't. I didn't mean to capture it forever more in the first place.? I don't delete pictures so your stuck.


Oh and please know that I would never share anything from TFO anywhere else. I was just trying to give you a hard time.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Oh and please know that I would never share anything from TFO anywhere else. I was just trying to give you a hard time.?


I know silly lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I know silly lol


So does that mean I can post ur pics here ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> So does that mean I can post ur pics here ?


If u would like


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> So does that mean I can post ur pics here ?


Well...it should be ok cause that's where I got the pic of you that invaded my brand new phone!!! It somehow appeared in my downloads and I found Zero Pilot's painting from Joe too. So I started practicing to see if I could do it on purpose.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Some Elton for yo a$$es


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Well...it should be ok cause that's where I got the pic of you that invaded my brand new phone!!! It somehow appeared in my downloads and I found Zero Pilot's painting from Joe too. So I started practicing to see if I could do it on purpose.?


That's a true story. I promise.? and as soon as I figure out how I'm going to post your pic.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> That's a true story. I promise.? and as soon as I figure out how I'm going to post your pic.


Its pretty easy.. hit attach files button lol


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its pretty easy.. hit attach files button lol


Nope I've been trying. You must be getting old cause it'll take for ever.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Nope I've been trying. You must be getting old cause it'll take for ever.


The forum has a block on my pics


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Nope I've been trying. You must be getting old cause it'll take for ever.


Ok I'll try it your way. That's ridiculous


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Ok I'll try it your way. That's ridiculous


Thats very inappropriate of me haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Ok I'll try it your way. That's ridiculous


I dont remember that pic... must of been a good night


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thats very inappropriate of me haha


Are you snortin yet?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Are you snortin yet?


Almost a snart


----------



## Katie11

Cathie G said:


> Ok I'll try it your way. That's ridiculous


Looks like he took one of my idc pills??


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Are you snortin yet?


I do have a better one. I'll try it through files.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Katie11 said:


> Looks like he took one of my idc pills??


Heyyyy!! Ur new here! U cant pick on me yet


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ok ur right! Must of been pills haha


----------



## Katie11

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Heyyyy!! Ur new here! U cant pick on me yet


Are u sensitive??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Katie11 said:


> Are u sensitive??


Very


----------



## Katie11

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ok ur right! Must of been pills haha


Yup the idgaf look but also happy....maybe a lil alcohol to?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I cry during hallmark commercials


----------



## Katie11

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Very


Men lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Katie11 said:


> Yup the idgaf look but also happy....maybe a lil alcohol to?


No thats my normal look haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Im jk.. ull learn soon enough i am one of the most offensive aholles uve ever met


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> The forum has a block on my pics


Well... if they can post poopy pictures then they can post u.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And i seen ur pic.. u dont take no ****, prob been in a few bar brawls. Yup! The breast tattoo gives it away haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Well... if they can post poopy pictures then they can post u.?


True! Same ole sh*t


----------



## Katie11

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im jk.. ull learn soon enough i am one of the most offensive aholles uve ever met


I hurt grown mens feelings everyday and really dont mean to...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Katie11 said:


> I hurt grown mens feelings everyday and really dont mean to...


Well yeah.. kicks to the nuts hurt


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Chubbs the tegu said:


> This is me this morning... i know i need a haircut!
> View attachment 319168


The bar has just been officially raised!


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> True! Same ole sh*t


?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Heyyyy!! Ur new here! U cant pick on me yet


She's one of MY friends...you'd better watch out


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

ZEROPILOT said:


> The bar has just been officially raised!


That bar landed on mars


----------



## Katie11

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well yeah.. kicks to the nuts hurt


But that'll get the kicker a charge...and I'm not going back to prison ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Katie11 said:


> But that'll get the kicker a charge...and I'm not going back to prison ?


Oooh.. u and Mags were cell mates! Now i get it


----------



## Katie11

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oooh.. u and Mags were cell mates! Now i get it


Smarta$$ lol yup we gonna have fun??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Orange is the new black 2.0


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

ZEROPILOT said:


> I dunno.
> I don't know what I expected.
> You look like a friendly fellow. And I do like that beard.


Dont lie! Looks like he’d kill u in ur sleep haha jk.. maybe


----------



## Katie11

O


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Orange is the new black 2.0
> [/QUOT
> Ok my wuss butt gotta get to bed to slave drive men tomorrow ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Katie11 said:


> O


See ya wuss! Be nice to those men! And welcome to the Nut house


----------



## Cathie G

Darn it! I'm starving! aloha ?️?️


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Darn it! I'm starving! aloha ??


Night cath!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Night cath!


Aloha? Are you guys here already?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> General principle... I won't. I didn't mean to capture it forever more in the first place.? I don't delete pictures so your stuck.



I think he wanted you to mean GQ...?
Hahaha! You wish chubbs!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Aloha? Are you guys here already?


Im always here lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I think he wanted you to mean GQ...?
> Hahaha! You wish chubbs!!


Darnit!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im always here lol


I didn’t mow the lawn so it’s nice and fluffy. Make yourself at home, I’ll throw you a blanket when you get back with the keg.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> That's a true story. I promise.? and as soon as I figure out how I'm going to post your pic.



Don’t post the dirty ones!
SOME of us have ? eyes!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I didn’t mow the lawn so it’s nice and fluffy. Make yourself at home, I’ll throw you a blanket when you get back with the keg.


Pfff.. that keg gonna be out in the yard


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Don’t post the dirty ones!
> SOME of us have ? eyes!!


Your safe then haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Your safe then haha


Those eyes are not urs


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Those eyes are not urs



Punk head. ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Punk head. ??


Punk head.. thats a new one loll


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Punk head.. thats a new one loll



Well.... you asked for it! 
My eyes are indeed ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Punk head. ??


Im gonna be f*cked tomorrow! And not in a good way lol


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im gonna be f*cked tomorrow! And not in a good way lol



Ok... sorry.... go to sleep then. We will continue tomorrow. 
So BE READY! Punk head. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Ok... sorry.... go to sleep then. We will continue tomorrow.
> So BE READY! Punk head. ?


I am wide awake thats the prob


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Ok... sorry.... go to sleep then. We will continue tomorrow.
> So BE READY! Punk head. ?


Dink head lol


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dink head lol



?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im gonna be f*cked tomorrow! And not in a good way lol


Well good morning!! I hope your feeling well today ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Well good morning!! I hope your feeling well today ??


This is not a laughing matter! Haha i feel pretty good considering i got no sleep


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> This is not a laughing matter! Haha i feel pretty good considering i got no sleep


Cause youʻre up all night on these forums


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Cause youʻre up all night on these forums


Quiet over there in the peanut gallery


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Quiet over there in the peanut gallery


Go suck on a sully foot. With ketchup. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Go suck on a sully foot. With ketchup. ?


Please! Thats gonna make me throw up rn lol


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I cry during hallmark commercials


I touch the wrong thingy on my phone ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I touch the wrong thingy on my phone ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I think he wanted you to mean GQ...?
> Hahaha! You wish chubbs!!


Well... I don't know what that GQ means and I wouldn't leave it to my imagination.?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im gonna be f*cked tomorrow! And not in a good way lol


I'm so glad my stomach growled. Instead of laying in bed all day I sat up all day and watched TV ?.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 319301


Yes... that's what I look like. Well... one can only hope.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Yes... that's what I look like. Well... one can only hope.


Everybody is beautiful in their own way... well most haha


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Everybody is beautiful in their own way... well most haha


It's the inside shining through to the outside ?


----------



## EllieMay

I’m going to copyright this shiznit and finally make my fortune!!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I’m going to copyright this shiznit and finally make my fortune!!!


So you caught chubbs trying to be nice?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Are u married??? Jk... are u? Haha


He's asking for a friend


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Well... I don't know what that GQ means and I wouldn't leave it to my imagination.?



Cathy!!!! You don’t know of the “GQ” magazine????
It’s not only in NJ ya know! ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

maggie3fan said:


> He's asking for a friend


I've always wondered why there are NO CONFIRMED cases of a love connection happening here amongst our many single members with at least tortoises in common.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Its friday nuts!!!! Be happy and do something that will make u say “WTF was i thinking?” Enjoy!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Turtulas-Len said:


> Not true, I'd wake you up first.


Thats very kind of u sir lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've always wondered why there are NO CONFIRMED cases of a love connection happening here amongst our many single members with at least tortoises in common.


Because the blended tort family would cause many probs... including wrestling on the lawn for the best weeds for each others torts smh what would the neighbors think?


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its friday nuts!!!! Be happy and do something that will make u say “WTF was i thinking?” Enjoy!


Oh just like every other day then! ? Have a good one!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Oh just like every other day then! ? Have a good one!


And keep ur torts hide clean!


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And keep ur torts hide clean!


????


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And keep ur torts hide clean!


Protein day is Sunday ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've always wondered why there are NO CONFIRMED cases of a love connection happening here amongst our many single members with at least tortoises in common.


I know huh.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Because the blended tort family would cause many probs... including wrestling on the lawn for the best weeds for each others torts smh what would the neighbors think?


Naked mud wrestling


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its friday nuts!!!! Be happy and do something that will make u say “WTF was i thinking?” Enjoy!



Ok then....


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Naked mud wrestling


That might be worth a try haha


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Cathy!!!! You don’t know of the “GQ” magazine????
> It’s not only in NJ ya know! ?
> View attachment 319333
> View attachment 319334
> View attachment 319335
> View attachment 319336
> View attachment 319337


Nope never heard of it. I guess cause I don't wanna be a well dressed man ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Freedom!!!!!!


----------



## Zoeclare

Cathie G said:


> Nope never heard of it. I guess cause I don't wanna be a well dressed man ?


Thought it was self published by George Clooney at first! ?


----------



## Cathie G

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've always wondered why there are NO CONFIRMED cases of a love connection happening here amongst our many single members with at least tortoises in common.


Cause torts don't hate each other. They just only tolerate each other at certain times.?? . To love and understand that type of animal you have to be kinda like them. That's probably what we are like. I know I am. They probably would make good couples but then they'd have to move their tortoise.?


----------



## Cathie G

Zoeclare said:


> Thought it was self published by George Clooney at first! ?


Well I do like George but I didn't know he would dress like that. He cleans up nice but I liked him better grubby in "Oh Brother Where art Thou".


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> Darn it! I'm starving! aloha ??


me too, so I made pancakes


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> me too, so I made pancakes


Strawberry pancakes with whipped cream!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Strawberry pancakes with whipped cream!


cinnamon with maple syrup, real maplesyrup


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Strawberry pancakes with whipped cream!


No that's reserved for "the" night, and ya don't use plates...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

What im really craving right now is some fried dough w butter and pwdered sugar


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Thats the only reason i go to the beach in the summer lol


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Strawberry pancakes with whipped cream!


With blueberries in them and fried crispy...then the fresh strawberries on top with whipped cream. Darn youal!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> With blueberries in them and fried crispy...then the fresh strawberries on top with whipped cream. Darn youal!!


Omg! Im drooling!... well thats normal for me


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> me too, so I made pancakes


I go shopping Sunday. I might have to do a bottle of maple syrup. I haven't had that in a long time. I know I'll be getting blueberries and strawberries. Maybe even some whipping cream and just plain old pig out. My doc would love it. He'll be saying you nuts are a good influence on me.?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> I go shopping Sunday. I might have to do a bottle of maple syrup. I haven't had that in a long time. I know I'll be getting blueberries and strawberries. Maybe even some whipping cream and just plain old pig out. My doc would love it. He'll be saying you nuts are a good influence on me.?


Not me...I don't eat anything that's yellow green or orange. No berries for me but I buy them for my box turtles. And get the expensive stuff syrup, that says it practically just came straight out of a tree...lol


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Not me...I don't eat anything that's yellow green or orange. No berries for me but I buy them for my box turtles. And get the expensive stuff syrup, that says it practically just came straight out of a tree...lol


Yea as poor as I am I still want real food and can't do anything else. It goes so much farther and is cheaper in the long run. Real maple syrup is so sweet it only takes a little bit. My doc said once I keep forgetting you're on this weird diet. When I said it's not really weird. I just have to eat real food. He just l?ked at me.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> I go shopping Sunday. I might have to do a bottle of maple syrup. I haven't had that in a long time. I know I'll be getting blueberries and strawberries. Maybe even some whipping cream and just plain old pig out. My doc would love it. He'll be saying you nuts are a good influence on me.?


We're some kind of influence, but we're fun!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Thats all that matters


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

This thread is kinda like monopoly. Sometimes u land on free parking and sometimes u land in jail


----------



## Yvonne G

I was thinking about moving all these off topic posts to "The Nuthouse" or somewhere, but I'm not in the mood. So take pity on me and take this nonsense someplace else.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> What im really craving right now is some fried dough w butter and pwdered sugar


My daughter makes me make that for her! On a lazy day, I’ll use a can of biscuits for the dough. Drop them in the deep fryer, brush with butter and cover with powdered sugar.. 10min and I’m done)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> My daughter makes me make that for her! On a lazy day, I’ll use a can of biscuits for the dough. Drop them in the deep fryer, brush with butter and cover with powdered sugar.. 10min and I’m done)


Heaven on earth! Ur daughter knows wats up!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Heaven on earth! Ur daughter knows wats up!


How is she doing?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Heaven on earth! Ur daughter knows wats up!


yeahhh.. she’s a rotten little **** but I can only blame myself... and my son makea me do the blueberry muffins... 

y’all are making me hungry.. and I ate good fried food already today!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> How is she doing?


Welllll... she is able to lift / flex her wrist a little bit now at will!!! It’s amazing. Her therapist says that the nerve that works the finger movements was damaged the worst and that’s why she’s not getting much out of her hand yet.. but in reality, it’s only been a couple months since the main surgery and she has made a lot of progress... It doesn’t seem like much to most people but for us, it’s a damn miracle!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Welllll... she is able to lift / flex her wrist a little bit now at will!!! It’s amazing. Her therapist says that the nerve that works the finger movements was damaged the worst and that’s why she’s not getting much out of her hand yet.. but in reality, it’s only been a couple months since the main surgery and she has made a lot of progress... It doesn’t seem like much to most people but for us, it’s a damn miracle!


Thats good news! Look on the bright side.. she cant flip u off for awhile


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thats good news! Look on the bright side.. she cant flip u off for awhile


LMAO!! I have no doubt that it won’t be long..
Thats one bird I’ll be happy to see though!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> LMAO!! I have no doubt that it won’t be long..
> Thats one bird I’ll be happy to see though!


Yeah tell me about it... im used to bird watching


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I mean im so polite.. why would anyone wanna throw birds my way??? Unless its a fried one keep it to urself loll


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yeah tell me about it... im used to bird watching


I bet you are!!! ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ruh oh.. everyone leaves when u come Miss May haha


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I mean im so polite.. why would anyone wanna throw birds my way??? Unless its a fried one keep it to urself loll


SNORT!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ruh oh.. everyone leaves when u come Miss May haha


I know... that kind of crap could really hurt my feelings... except it don’t ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Does this look like us crying???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Awww cute


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Awww cute


Yeah that felt weird of me to say haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


Omg! Hootie before he went country


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yeah that felt weird of me to say haha


Your not obligated to.. and not saying anything nice is not going to hurt my tender feelings.. lmao.. I am happy and I don’t care who cares ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


Noooo! Wagon wheel! Lol


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


Heck yes!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Noooo! Wagon wheel! Lol


That was next... IMPATIENT


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Your not obligated to.. and not saying anything nice is not going to hurt my tender feelings.. lmao.. I am happy and I don’t care who cares ?


Hell to the mofo’ing yeah!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

U all are missing a snorting good time


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


This never gets old


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> This never gets old


Love it! I could be having the worst day and a snort laugh fixes everything lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

I just read the other thread... “Run Forest, Run!!!” LMFAO


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I just read the other thread... “Run Forest, Run!!!” LMFAO


I guess the Nut house is the garbage can of the TFO


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Im so proud! Imma tear up hahha


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im so proud! Imma tear up hahha


You have truly accomplished something sir!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> You have truly accomplished something sir!!


I can die a happy man ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Had to lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Underrated band


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And a damn future legend


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thats the only reason i go to the beach in the summer lol



To show off your rolls and butter?? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Not me...I don't eat anything that's yellow green or orange. No berries for me but I buy them for my box turtles. And get the expensive stuff syrup, that says it practically just came straight out of a tree...lol



Does that include BARK in the bottle? ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Good morning nuts! Such a nice day to work since the forecast calls for a ton of rain. I really regret selling my bass boat years ago now with all these downpours!


----------



## Jan A

Blackdog1714 said:


> Good morning nuts! Such a nice day to work since the forecast calls for a ton of rain. I really regret selling my bass boat years ago now with all these downpours!


??? You want to go out in your bass boat in heavy rains, if you had one?? Looking for??


----------



## Zoeclare

Blackdog1714 said:


> Good morning nuts! Such a nice day to work since the forecast calls for a ton of rain. I really regret selling my bass boat years ago now with all these downpours!


Good morning!


----------



## Zoeclare

Jan A said:


> ??? You want to go out in your bass boat in heavy rains, if you had one?? Looking for??


Bass? ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Jan A said:


> ??? You want to go out in your bass boat in heavy rains, if you had one?? Looking for??


NO for when everything floods in Richmond and I can go help my neighbors by driving my boat! ? I have neighbors that have cross country skis and every time we get a heavy snow that shuts the roads down they appear going wherever they like!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning to all of you


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Good morning! Went out to get coffee and its snowing FML lol


----------



## Lokkje

Long time no see you and good morning everybody. I’m getting ready to head off for hospital rounding but just thought I’d share that it’s going to be in the 70s and lovely. I’m gonna take my leopard Mr. snarky out for an hour of sunshine before he gets too cold this afternoon.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Long time no see you and good morning everybody. I’m getting ready to head off for hospital rounding but just thought I’d share that it’s going to be in the 70s and lovely. I’m gonna take my leopard Mr. snarky out for an hour of sunshine before he gets too cold this afternoon.


Hes gorgeous! And its good to hear from u


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> Good morning nuts! Such a nice day to work since the forecast calls for a ton of rain. I really regret selling my bass boat years ago now with all these downpours!



Why ?...
what do you do on a bass boat in the rain? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Why ?...
> what do you do on a bass boat in the rain? ?


This thread is PG13!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> Long time no see you and good morning everybody. I’m getting ready to head off for hospital rounding but just thought I’d share that it’s going to be in the 70s and lovely. I’m gonna take my leopard Mr. snarky out for an hour of sunshine before he gets too cold this afternoon.



Hello all!
Lokkje!!!!
Long time no speak??!!
How are you??
Wait!... don’t answer that.
Go play with your tortoise with the time you have before work.!!!!
Keep well!
And visit more often!!!!!!!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> This thread is PG13!



Ok...ok....
Well what do you think 13 year olds ...
Do out in a bass Boat? ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Good morning nuts! Such a nice day to work since the forecast calls for a ton of rain. I really regret selling my bass boat years ago now with all these downpours!


Just when u think u know somebody.. and he sells his bass boat smh


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Ok...ok....
> Well what do you think 13 year olds ...
> Do out in a bass Boat? ??


Im speechless! Im gonna go scrub my brain with bleach now


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Does that include BARK in the bottle? ?


You mean, tree bark?


----------



## Zoeclare

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Ok...ok....
> Well what do you think 13 year olds ...
> Do out in a bass Boat? ??


Complain about the lack of WiFi?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Well have a great morning guys! Its down to the dungeon for my workout. Its leg day... pray for me


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> Long time no see you and good morning everybody. I’m getting ready to head off for hospital rounding but just thought I’d share that it’s going to be in the 70s and lovely. I’m gonna take my leopard Mr. snarky out for an hour of sunshine before he gets too cold this afternoon.


Good morning Doc amd good morning Mr. Snarky! Hope you both have an awesome day! Good to have you pop in again and hope your doing well!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Lokkje said:


> Long time no see you and good morning everybody. I’m getting ready to head off for hospital rounding but just thought I’d share that it’s going to be in the 70s and lovely. I’m gonna take my leopard Mr. snarky out for an hour of sunshine before he gets too cold this afternoon.


What a grumpy face. I just get the really you are bugging me now face from my leopard


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Lokkje said:


> Long time no see you and good morning everybody. I’m getting ready to head off for hospital rounding but just thought I’d share that it’s going to be in the 70s and lovely. I’m gonna take my leopard Mr. snarky out for an hour of sunshine before he gets too cold this afternoon.


70s, lovely haha nope. Get a jacket before you catch your death of cold


----------



## Dbrocato2

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Are u married??? Jk... are u? Haha


Yes I am.. 12 years


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Welllll... she is able to lift / flex her wrist a little bit now at will!!! It’s amazing. Her therapist says that the nerve that works the finger movements was damaged the worst and that’s why she’s not getting much out of her hand yet.. but in reality, it’s only been a couple months since the main surgery and she has made a lot of progress... It doesn’t seem like much to most people but for us, it’s a damn miracle!


No it does seem to be tons of progress. And very much a miracle. It takes a long time to heal from those kind of injuries... sometimes years. She's a fighter though and she'll get there.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Does this look like us crying???
> View attachment 319427


Such beautiful faces in their own way ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Uhm.. howd that get here? ? Lol


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Uhm.. howd that get here? ? Lol


Yvonne moved all that talk to the nuthouse because it was cluttering up the picture thread...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Yvonne moved all that talk to the nuthouse because it was cluttering up the picture thread...


I know. I was just being an a$$


----------



## Jan A

Blackdog1714 said:


> NO for when everything floods in Richmond and I can go help my neighbors by driving my boat! ? I have neighbors that have cross country skis and every time we get a heavy snow that shuts the roads down they appear going wherever they like!


In the Republic of Boulder, we expect our news women to go out in wading hipsters & help move cars thru flooded intersections. Of course, that was in a 500-yr. flood. 

I don't think we have bass boats in the Republic of Boulder. We have a little "get your toe wet reservoir" where 1 circle in a ski boat takes you 3 minutes to complete. There are no bass in the reservoir. We won't have another flood for 500 yrs. So there is no need for "bass boats" in Boulder. So that's why I was wondering, BD.


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Uhm.. howd that get here? ? Lol


Can't escape that one! ? ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Jan A said:


> In the Republic of Boulder, we expect our news women to go out in wading hipsters & help move cars thru flooded intersections. Of course, that was in a 500-yr. flood.
> 
> I don't think we have bass boats in the Republic of Boulder. We have a little "get your toe wet reservoir" where 1 circle in a ski boat takes you 3 minutes to complete. There are no bass in the reservoir. We won't have another flood for 500 yrs. So there is no need for "bass boats" in Boulder. So that's why I was wondering, BD.


Yeah but just think- houseboat equals greenhouse-boat of Marijuana. I think you find a lot of people in your Republic would suddenly have a boat to do the same! BTW women in waders look so much cooler than dudes! Plus if one goes shirtless who wants to see all that backhair!


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Yeah but just think- houseboat equals greenhouse-boat of Marijuana. I think you find a lot of people in your Republic would suddenly have a boat to do the same! BTW women in waders look so much cooler than dudes! Plus if one goes shirtless who wants to see all that backhair!
> View attachment 319553


Heyyyy.. that’s the farm boy that didn’t make the cut!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Wellllll.. it’s a cold beer kind of day here in East Tx...79F and muggy... I have rode the horse long enough to make him sweat.. rode the side x side long enough to get it muddy and drank just enough beer to want to drink some more.... what’s a girl to do??? AND ITS NOT QUITE 2 pm!!!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Yvonne moved all that talk to the nuthouse because it was cluttering up the picture thread...


Yea I saw she was thinking bout it ? I guess I'll behave myself so she won't have to work so hard dealing with me again.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Yea I saw she was thinking bout it ? I guess I'll behave myself so she won't have to work so hard dealing with me again.


Now where’s the fun in that??? ?


----------



## Cathie G

Yea well yesterday thanks to Maro 2bear, I saw my first squirrel in our crab apple tree. I knew something was up when I heard a mad Jay bird complaining. Then when I was chatting in the CDR I was magically transported to a nut house. And that's the way my days usually go. I'm not complaining ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Now where’s the fun in that??? ?


She saw that ?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> She saw that ?


Someone’s always watching!!! ?


----------



## Jan A

Blackdog1714 said:


> Yeah but just think- houseboat equals greenhouse-boat of Marijuana. I think you find a lot of people in your Republic would suddenly have a boat to do the same! BTW women in waders look so much cooler than dudes! Plus if one goes shirtless who wants to see all that backhair!
> View attachment 319553


My, my, my. You do give a girl pause. Our Republic of Boulder men just aren't up to the competition. And there isn't a houseboat to be found in this part of Colorado since we don't have a lake big enough to float a bass boat.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Someone’s always watching!!! ?


I think I'm glad about that ?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I think I'm glad about that ?


Maybe... it'll keep me outta trouble.?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Blackdog1714 said:


> Yeah but just think- houseboat equals greenhouse-boat of Marijuana. I think you find a lot of people in your Republic would suddenly have a boat to do the same! BTW women in waders look so much cooler than dudes! Plus if one goes shirtless who wants to see all that backhair!
> View attachment 319553


Isn’t that uncle-brother?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy tuesday nuts! Cold AF here! So cold the wangsters are pulling their pants up


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy tuesday nuts! Cold AF here! So cold the wangsters are pulling their pants up


Whatʻs a wangster?


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy tuesday nuts! Cold AF here! So cold the wangsters are pulling their pants up


What on earth is a wangster?


----------



## Zoeclare

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Whatʻs a wangster?


Glad its not just me!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

A wannabe gangster haha that wear their pants down at there knees


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> A wannabe gangster haha that wear their pants down at there knees


Oh, gotcha! US pants not UK pants ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

This weather is pants with a side of pointy baps


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> This weather is pants with a side of pointy baps


I start night shift tomorrow thats big ole granny pants and a couple of hotdog baps! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> I start night shift tomorrow thats big ole granny pants and a couple of hotdog baps! ?


Lmaooo


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I went out to leave for wrk this morning and farted snowflakes ... yeah thats cold


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I went out to leave for wrk this morning and farted snowflakes ... yeah thats cold


Omg! Crying! ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Omg! Crying! ???


Luckily i didnt have eggs this morning! Could of been a blizzard


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Luckily i didnt have eggs this morning! Could of been a blizzard


Turned your brown eye blue!


----------



## Zoeclare

Thats gonna get deleted! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Thats gonna get deleted! ?


U sicko lmao! I didnt know that UK knew the brown eye haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Thats gonna get deleted! ?


The nut house is gonna get deleted lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Its looked upon as the brown eye of the TFO


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its looked upon as the brown eye of the TFO


Why can't I stop laughing at this!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Why can't I stop laughing at this!


Because ur part of it haha


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Because ur part of it haha


Its my favourite place to be!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Its my favourite place to be!


Could be worse... could be the TP of the TFO


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Could be worse... could be the TP of the TFO


Quite the commodity these days though!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Quite the commodity these days though!


Yes apparently everybody stuck in the house ordering Chinese food.. so the paper companies are making a killing!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Well some order “fake” Chinese lol


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 319786


Dont be a spitter lmao


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

I was gonna say I farted a coconut...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I was gonna say I farted a coconut...


You poor girl! How many stitches??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Turned your brown eye blue!


?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> You poor girl! How many stitches??


Enough to make my brown eye blue


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Enough to make my brown eye blue


Im dying! Lmao


----------



## Oxalis

Immediately what I thought of when I saw this thread:


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Oxalis said:


> Immediately what I thought of when I saw this thread:
> 
> View attachment 319793


Ur thoughts are not far off... some may even say spot on


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes apparently everybody stuck in the house ordering Chinese food.. so the paper companies are making a killing!


Didn't you hear even Richmond is poised to ban Styrofoam takeout containers


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Didn't you hear even Richmond is poised to ban Styrofoam takeout containers


Paper or plastic? ... paper!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy friday nuts!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

I was wondering where everyone was! Happy Friday!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Paper or plastic? ... paper!!!


Gotta keep you working big time so you can feed your need for shiny torts!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Gotta keep you working big time so you can feed your need for shiny torts!


True that!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I was wondering where everyone was! Happy Friday!


Everybody is social distancing 6 threads apart


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Whats everyones exciting plans for the weekend?


----------



## EllieMay

Happy Friday! Dirt roads, 4WD, and cod beer ahead ;-)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Happy Friday! Dirt roads, 4WD, and cod beer ahead ;-)


Cod beer sounds a lil fishy


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

After a few im sure u forget all about it haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Whatʻs a wangster?


Oh no ooo... I'm afraid to keep reading ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy friday nuts!


I can't believe I read that stuff and resisted ??


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cod beer sounds a lil fishy


Looks like she had a few ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I can't believe I read that stuff and resisted ??


Sometimes i read back over stuff said in here and am appalled at these ppl


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Looks like she had a few ?


U cooking anything good for us tonight Cath?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U cooking anything good for us tonight Cath?


We'll see if I don't burn it thanks to you all.?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cod beer sounds a lil fishy


Lol... fat fingered!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> We'll see if I don't burn it thanks to you all.?


God Cath! U had one job lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Lol... fat fingered!!


Some would call that well hung lmao


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Some would call that well hung lmao


Hmmmm... not me

im still In mom mode right now. Fun day is tomorrow.. maybe wine and relaxation tonight...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Hmmmm... not me
> 
> im still In mom mode right now. Fun day is tomorrow.. maybe wine and relaxation tonight...


Stop being a good mom! Lmao jk


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Some would call that well hung lmao


God! Y did i say that out loud.. sorry guys


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> God! Y did i say that out loud.. sorry guys


I meant to say that those are great to pet butterflies and ladybugs.. damn auto correct


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I meant to say that those are great to pet butterflies and ladybugs.. damn auto correct


Phones are good for that... earlier I said ooo and it changed to poo.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Phones are good for that... earlier I said ooo and it changed to poo.?


Always talking sh*t haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Phones are good for that... earlier I said ooo and it changed to poo.?


So weird.. it even happens with my mouth and brain. My brain auto corrects my mouth, i said hi to my boss and it came out “ i hope a bird sh*ts in ur mouth” smh so weird


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> God Cath! U had one job lol


Since when??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Since when??


Well yeah.. and my laundry that never got done lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cath what u wanna hear for music? Whats that one ur vet sent u? Lol


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Phones are good for that... earlier I said ooo and it changed to poo.?


You really do have a smart phone... lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> You really do have a smart phone... lol


Well i guess oooo could mean a buffalo chicken poo


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cath what u wanna hear for music? Whats that one ur vet sent u? Lol


I have a better one but it's long hair type. How about Dr. Viossy Moon Light Sonata 3rd Movement.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I have a better one but it's long hair type. How about Dr. Viossy Moon Light Sonata 3rd Movement.


This it?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> You really do have a smart phone... lol


So it thinks. I'm starting to want to tell it to just shut up and do what I tell you. I try to use nice language.?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> This it?


 No


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> No


It has to be Dr Viossy


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Thank god! I thought u were a weirdo for a min haha


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thank god! I thought u were a weirdo for a min haha


That guy is a wanna be


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well yeah.. and my laundry that never got done lol


See? You are never alone. Even when you feel alone, there is laundry. Laundry will always be there for you.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> See? You are never alone. Even when you feel alone, there is laundry. Laundry will always be there for you.


Its like a bad relationship


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

U wanna end it but u dont know what to do


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thank god! I thought u were a weirdo for a min haha


You might still think that but guess what ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Or just throw it away and get something new lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> You might still think that but guess what ??


Yes same music diff guy lmao


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> That guy is a wanna be


A wangster lol


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Or just throw it away and get something new lol


SMH


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cath what u wanna hear for music? Whats that one ur vet sent u? Lol


Do you really want that one again? Well... it does always make me laugh. I never had the heart to tell him what his video birthday card Co was sending me. I was afraid he'd fire them.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes same music diff guy lmao


This one?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> This one?


That guy can rip it though.. wow


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> This one?


Yep.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Yep.


Whos the best DJ in the nut house??? Yep u are in the presence of a legend haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

* in his own mind


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

But if we are going guitar solos.. gotta go with the man, the legend! Slash


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> That guy can rip it though.. wow


Yea he's the one that translated it to the guitar.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Do you really want that one again? Well... it does always make me laugh. I never had the heart to tell him what his video birthday card Co was sending me. I was afraid he'd fire them.


Well if that one doesn't float your boat how about Shine by Collective Soul?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Well if that one doesn't float your boat how about Shine by Collective Soul?


Now ur cooking with gas!


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Now ur cooking with gas!


Metallica's song has somehow disappeared from my phone and I like that one. Oh well it'll reappear tomorrow ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Metallica's song has somehow disappeared from my phone and I like that one. Oh well it'll reappear tomorrow ?


We talking “one” “unforgiven” hero of the day? My 3 favs


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> No


Thank you Jesus ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Im hoping some are living this problem.. return it and get another


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> We talking “one” “unforgiven” hero of the day? My 3 favs


That'll work.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


Ill take that and raise u one


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Hole in the bottle is straight up ME!

so you know that feeling when you gotta poo but nothing happens??? 
Well I feel like that when I keep typing crap to say and my phone won’t post ???
maybe I should go sit on the pot!!!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Hole in the bottle is straight up ME!
> 
> so you know that feeling when you gotta poo but nothing happens???
> Well I feel like that when I keep typing crap to say and my phone won’t post ???
> maybe I should go sit on the pot!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 320051


OMG!!!!u r a dang brat...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> OMG!!!!u r a dang brat...


?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its like a bad relationship


One that you canʻt end.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> One that you canʻt end.


Well... if u had fat fingers ??


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> ?


Ok since I'm still laughing about that one I'll let you slide.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Ok since I'm still laughing about that one I'll let you slide.


Cath i kno ur gonna be the one that wins the lottery! Dont forget about me


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

This one is for EllieMae and her dad


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well... if u had fat fingers ??


U could pet butterflies and move on!


----------



## EllieMay

Damn it J..
That was pretty perfect... I’m going to have to follow that up with some Pink to get right


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


Hell yeah! U are DJ Jay qualified


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And raise 1


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hell yeah! U are DJ Jay qualified


R u throwing slugs because I’m too lazy to type out ay?? I can have my own shortened pet name for u if I want!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> R u throwing slugs because I’m too lazy to type out ay?? I can have my own shortened pet name for u if I want!


Damnit! U got me on a pink run


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cath i kno ur gonna be the one that wins the lottery! Dont forget about me


How could I? Ur still stuck in my phone ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> How could I? Ur still stuck in my phone ?


Yessssss! Hahahha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Damnit! U got me on a pink run


Darn you all and I ate.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Darn you all and I ate.


That means sleepy?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Its ok.. all these light weights passed out lol


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> That means sleepy?


Sorry to say but yes aloha.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Sorry to say but yes aloha.


Nighty night


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I will keep the nuttiness nuttiest


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its ok.. all these light weights passed out lol


I'll bet I beat you up (in the morning)?️


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I'll bet I beat you up (in the morning)?


Gatorade and a bacon egg and cheese on an english muffin its on lol


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


RESPECT! Especially your mother!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Sorry to say but yes aloha.


Night Cathie!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> RESPECT! Especially your mother!!!


Always!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> RESPECT! Especially your mother!!!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


That was alot... wow!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> That was alot... wow!


To much lol


----------



## EllieMay

“Too much” is such a fickle term.. I really hate to use it... i mean too much is always better than not enough.. right??? ?


----------



## EllieMay

My eggs started cooking yesterday!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> My eggs started cooking yesterday!!
> View attachment 320056


Mines will start in the morning


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Mines will start in the morning


I understand that over easy is just your style?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I understand that over easy is just your style?


For eggs yes lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Whats everyones exciting plans for the weekend?


Avoiding a birthday party for a 1 yr. old w/old fart in-laws not my in-laws. Maybe sun tanning on the driveway. Or house cleaning. Long walk to count bunnies. Will not be doing hurdles. That's how we get wild in the Republic of Boulder when you've retired.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> Sorry to say but yes aloha.


Aloha? Did you land? I was gonna meet you at the gate!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Jan A said:


> Avoiding a birthday party for a 1 yr. old w/old fart in-laws not my in-laws. Maybe sun tanning on the driveway. Or house cleaning. Long walk to count bunnies. Will not be doing hurdles. That's how we get wild in the Republic of Boulder when you've retired.


Steeplechase anyone?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

EllieMay said:


> I understand that over easy is just your style?


?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> Avoiding a birthday party for a 1 yr. old w/old fart in-laws not my in-laws. Maybe sun tanning on the driveway. Or house cleaning. Long walk to count bunnies. Will not be doing hurdles. That's how we get wild in the Republic of Boulder when you've retired.


Tanning??!! In CO? In march


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its ok.. all these light weights passed out lol


I am no light weight. U all are talkin' to an insomniac.


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Tanning??!! In CO? In march


Yep. Sun is hot in March. April is actually the best sun tanning month when it's not snowing. Boulder is below 6800'.


----------



## Jan A

EllieMay said:


> My eggs started cooking yesterday!!
> View attachment 320056


Watcha hatching?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> But if we are going guitar solos.. gotta go with the man, the legend! Slash



Wait....wait.....wait..... WHAT!!?????
Are you joking Chubbs!????
The GREATEST of ALL TIME... goes to THIS MAN my friend...






eruption by eddie van halen - Bing video







www.bing.com


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Hole in the bottle is straight up ME!
> 
> so you know that feeling when you gotta poo but nothing happens???
> Well I feel like that when I keep typing crap to say and my phone won’t post ???
> maybe I should go sit on the pot!!!



I think you need to “re phrase” that first line EllieMay? ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

My guitarist choice is a little obscure


----------



## Zoeclare




----------



## EllieMay

Jan A said:


> Watcha hatching?


I have some silkies, frizzles, and a mix of olive eggers. The wait will kill me!! Lol


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I think you need to “re phrase” that first line EllieMay? ?


????? I must be blonde today??? What did I do?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

EllieMay said:


> ????? I must be blonde today??? What did I do?


Straight up me ?‍


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Straight up me ?‍


? Well heck....


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 320100


The phrase “ straight up my alley” I’m guessing


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

EllieMay said:


> ? Well heck....


But I love the song and the car!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Straight up me ?‍


Im guessing u wont be sharing the bottle of wine w her?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im guessing u wont be sharing the bottle of wine w her?


Blessedly I am a beer drinker. My beer, my bottle


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I have some silkies, frizzles, and a mix of olive eggers. The wait will kill me!! Lol


I almost got some silkies last year. But i didnt wanna end up w roosters smh wish they could be sexed as chicks


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Aloha? Did you land? I was gonna meet you at the gate!


Yep I landed right in my bed. As usual. If I eat hopefully I'll see you tomorrow or later today cause it knocks me out.? Aloha is a word I like. It doesn't mean hello or goodbye. It's just a friendly greeting.?


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Avoiding a birthday party for a 1 yr. old w/old fart in-laws not my in-laws. Maybe sun tanning on the driveway. Or house cleaning. Long walk to count bunnies. Will not be doing hurdles. That's how we get wild in the Republic of Boulder when you've retired.


You have bunnas? ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> I have some silkies, frizzles, and a mix of olive eggers. The wait will kill me!! Lol


Oooh! We have two frizzles one white and one Gray, the rest are deathlayer mixed with another- 4 Polish, 2 Cochin


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> My guitarist choice is a little obscure


He's up there with Dr. Viossy.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Night Cathie!


?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> Yeah but just think- houseboat equals greenhouse-boat of Marijuana. I think you find a lot of people in your Republic would suddenly have a boat to do the same! BTW women in waders look so much cooler than dudes! Plus if one goes shirtless who wants to see all that backhair!
> View attachment 319553


Colorado is a legal state. No need to buy illegal weed anymore


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> A wannabe gangster haha that wear their pants down at there knees


That was one reason why the grandson that I didn't know I had needed to move. He is from Virginia. Never been out of that state. So his view of life was skewed by what he saw in movies and TV. He is about 5'10" weighs close to 300 lbs. He used a belt, but his belted pants were right at the bottom of relatively big buns. So the belt was tightened on his 
l e g s. So every time I saw that big butt, I pinched it. 
Once he told me very nicely, face red under that dark skin, that what I was doing to him was sexual harassment. Oh man! You think Mt St Helen's went off????????? What is it called when your butt is sticking out like that? Exhibitionism??? We were in the yard, so I was using my cane, (my level is off center), and I yelled at him, while waving my cane menacingly "I am your f*ing gramma and I'll beat your f*ing as*" I kept it up and don't need to type the whole tirade, but every other word started with f and I was rude crude and mad. Then I poked him in his chest, and I said "You pull up your pants and be a man if you want to make it here in the PNW." He stayed with me about 2 more weeks and I never saw his butt again. I kicked him out for other stuff, and my son says he's never seen his pants down like that. 28 years old. I'm kinda giggling as I type this, I really unloaded on him hahaha


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Yep I landed right in my bed. As usual. If I eat hopefully I'll see you tomorrow or later today cause it knocks me out.? Aloha is a word I like. It doesn't mean hello or goodbye. It's just a friendly greeting.?



The. How do you say good night ya’ll in Hawaiian???? ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> The. How do you say good night ya’ll in Hawaiian???? ?


Aloha as far as I'm concerned. Cause I don't know where I'll wake up.? I don't like to say goodbye.?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> That was one reason why the grandson that I didn't know I had needed to move. He is from Virginia. Never been out of that state. So his view of life was skewed by what he saw in movies and TV. He is about 5'10" weighs close to 300 lbs. He used a belt, but his belted pants were right at the bottom of relatively big buns. So the belt was tightened on his
> l e g s. So every time I saw that big butt, I pinched it.
> Once he told me very nicely, face red under that dark skin, that what I was doing to him was sexual harassment. Oh man! You think Mt St Helen's went off????????? What is it called when your butt is sticking out like that? Exhibitionism??? We were in the yard, so I was using my cane, (my level is off center), and I yelled at him, while waving my cane menacingly "I am your f*ing gramma and I'll beat your f*ing as*" I kept it up and don't need to type the whole tirade, but every other word started with f and I was rude crude and mad. Then I poked him in his chest, and I said "You pull up your pants and be a man if you want to make it here in the PNW." He stayed with me about 2 more weeks and I never saw his butt again. I kicked him out for other stuff, and my son says he's never seen his pants down like that. 28 years old. I'm kinda giggling as I type this, I really unloaded on him hahaha


Reads like your son is a chip off the old block ? and the youngion thought he could get over on grandma ?. Silly cause sons actually do learn from mommy dearest and carry on "family traditions"?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chefdenoel10 said:


> The. How do you say good night ya’ll in Hawaiian???? ?


Good night y’all, Aloha 
J/k. Aloha kalahiaka is good evening, but not really anything that specifically translates to good night


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Oh good Lord, that was good morning. Aloha ahiahi is good night


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Oh good Lord, that was good morning. Aloha ahiahi is good night


See I knew aloha is a good word ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I almost got some silkies last year. But i didnt wanna end up w roosters smh wish they could be sexed as chicks


I will be giving the roosters away my mother wants them ?


Blackdog1714 said:


> Oooh! We have two frizzles one white and one Gray, the rest are deathlayer mixed with another- 4 Polish, 2 Cochin


I have some Cochins too.. it’s the chicken version of a Clydesdale after all ?


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Jan A

Blackdog1714 said:


> My guitarist choice is a little obscure


How much coffee DOES this guy drink? I'm a huge Pat Metheny fan. Don't know how to post S***t with my phone.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Good night y’all, Aloha
> J/k. Aloha kalahiaka is good evening, but not really anything that specifically translates to good night



So coooool!!!!!! I am gonna learn that one!
Thanks!!


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im guessing u wont be sharing the bottle of wine w her?


If I get there first there won't be any left to share!!


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Oooh! We have two frizzles one white and one Gray, the rest are deathlayer mixed with another- 4 Polish, 2 Cochin


I've got to look up polish. They might be the kind I think is so cute.?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> I've got to look up polish. They might be the kind I think is so cute.?


Their feathered topknot and a hilarious and it is much smaller since they are a Polish/deathlayer cross. The deathlayer part means eggs at least 50% of the time so we average 4 a day with our 8 ladies.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Their feathered topknot and a hilarious and it is much smaller since they are a Polish/deathlayer cross. The deathlayer part means eggs at least 50% of the time so we average 4 a day with our 8 ladies.


A friend had one that was all cream colored with a longer top notch. I've wanted one for years. That was one of the cutest chickens I ever saw. I even have a name picked for if I ever have the privaledge to care for one.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Snoopy’s mom




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

A lil tease of spring coming this week over here


----------



## EllieMay

Look at my “impulse” buy today.. I went to the feed store for feed of course and left with these ladies I’ve been working on my chicken pen relentlessly in my spare time and I’m almost done with it. Tomorrow I’ve got to run a border on the bottom amd move the brooder house in and then my First Ladies can move in... My son picked out the Wyandotte and the Rhode island red. The Wyandotte, he named Black Shadow and he’s still waffling on the Red lady.. The two buff Orpingtons were my pick and their names are Diaz and Witherspoon


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Look at my “impulse” buy today.. I went to the feed store for feed of course and left with these ladies I’ve been working on my chicken pen relentlessly in my spare time and I’m almost done with it. Tomorrow I’ve got to run a border on the bottom amd move the brooder house in and then my First Ladies can move in... My son picked out the Wyandotte and the Rhode island red. The Wyandotte, he named Black Shadow and he’s still waffling on the Red lady.. The two buff Orpingtons were my pick and their names are Diaz and Witherspoon
> View attachment 320398
> View attachment 320399


Where are the silkies!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cinder is saying” grab me the gravy!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Where are the silkies!!


They are incubating!! Two weeks and two days .. I couldn’t stand the wait!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cinder is saying” grab me the gravy!


She’s in Awe! Dont know what to think..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> She’s in Awe! Dont know what to think..
> View attachment 320403


So cute


----------



## EllieMay

I dropped a super worm in there and was entertained for a good half hour. It was like watching a relay race on repeat ?


----------



## Danimal

Blackdog1714 said:


> My guitarist choice is a little obscure


Not so obscure to some of us that listened to metal in the 80's  He was one of the guys that most of my guitarist friends had on their list of influence. Speedy


----------



## Danimal

EllieMay said:


> Look at my “impulse” buy today.. I went to the feed store for feed of course and left with these ladies I’ve been working on my chicken pen relentlessly in my spare time and I’m almost done with it. Tomorrow I’ve got to run a border on the bottom amd move the brooder house in and then my First Ladies can move in... My son picked out the Wyandotte and the Rhode island red. The Wyandotte, he named Black Shadow and he’s still waffling on the Red lady.. The two buff Orpingtons were my pick and their names are Diaz and Witherspoon




I feel your pain, I just finished a new temporary pen about a month ago. I laughed when I read this because last year my wife did the exact same thing only we had a couple of chickens already, so I didn't have to build a pen then, and then we moved. Same property at least. So this is Dottie and her 4 girlfriends. In this order: Leghorn, 2 ameraucanas and a silver laced. I also put a pic of Dotties sister Boots from last year cause she was so stinking cute when she was little, she just turned 1.


----------



## EllieMay

Danimal said:


> I feel your pain, I just finished a new temporary pen about a month ago. I laughed when I read this because last year my wife did the exact same thing only we had a couple of chickens already, so I didn't have to build a pen then, and then we moved. Same property at least. So this is Dottie and her 4 girlfriends. In this order: Leghorn, 2 ameraucanas and a silver laced. I also put a pic of Dotties sister Boots from last year cause she was so stinking cute when she was little, she just turned 1.
> 
> View attachment 320407
> 
> 
> View attachment 320408


Love it!!!! you would thing the Silver laced would be Dottie, not the goat
The goats are adorable. I have considered getting a couple Nubians but I think my husband would seriously consider divorcing me ?..


----------



## Danimal

Well my wife(MJ) may have named them but I typically only name the animals that will come when I call them. Having said that, I will admit that I lobbied for the Silver to be named Bama, reminds me of houndstooth. It's no matter, they will mob you when you go to the pen because they think you have food  Basically the chickens move in a group so we started calling them Bok Boks and they all come running in or out of the pen.

All goat babies will cry when you take them from mama. It can be annoying and it can go on for a couple of weeks. Females will cry when they are in heat. Luckily we haven't had a bad experience yet. Our goats volume really depend on the breed in my experience. Dottie and Thelbert (didn't name him, he came that way) are both Dwarf Nigerian X Pygmy. They are pretty small and very quiet. They will call back if you call them and Dottie makes very lady like low volume bleats when she is in heat. Boots is a mutt, she has long legs like a bigger breed but she is still pretty small, not much bigger than Dottie and only a notch or two louder. Punkin is our oldest and we've had her the longest. She is Nubian x Pygmy. The Nubian in her makes her bigger and apparently that means bigger louder lungs. She is the mama bear now and when she bleats, she's heard. She just doesn't do it all the time so its tolerable. Their pen is about 100 feet from the house, when you're inside you only hear the loudest bleats and only faintly most of the time. It's really not so bad. Like your husband I was against it in the beginning.

There are some things I've learned that aren't so pleasant. If you want milk, like other farm animals, you have to breed them. That means you have to have a Billy and they can be super musky. It's not a great smell but like other males they are territorial and mark it stinky. Then towards the end of summer through fall they rut and it just gets ridiculous. They pee everywhere. They pee on their legs, head-paying special attention to the beard, in their mouth... anywhere they can reach. They pee on everything in their pen including where they eat and drink. One day I will jump this hurdle until then I have Thelbert. He doesn't do any of that and we don't know why for sure. MJ speculates that he was a runt and abandoned by his mother. Bottle fed and raised by people. Lastly banded as soon as he was weened so no babies. He is different because of environment and circumstances. He is more of a goat now than he was when we brought him home but there is still a lot of non goat like behaviors in there. He treats MJ like his mom, its a lot like a dog that just wants to be near you all the time, including following you around. We couldn't rename him, he already answered to Thelbert at 6 weeks.


You've seen the other 2 so here is Punkin and Thelbert. Also there is something else happening on the farm right now so the 3rd pic is from last year later in the spring during my elder grandsons spring baby inspection. I'll be posting this springs babies as soon as I remember to take some pics, plus we aren't even half way through so 15 or so more babies to come.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Love it!!!! you would thing the Silver laced would be Dottie, not the goat
> The goats are adorable. I have considered getting a couple Nubians but I think my husband would seriously consider divorcing me ?..


If you get goats don't do the fainting ones. My other son is on a constant guilt trip trying not to make them faint ?.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Danimal said:


> Well my wife(MJ) may have named them but I typically only name the animals that will come when I call them. Having said that, I will admit that I lobbied for the Silver to be named Bama, reminds me of houndstooth. It's no matter, they will mob you when you go to the pen because they think you have food  Basically the chickens move in a group so we started calling them Bok Boks and they all come running in or out of the pen.
> 
> All goat babies will cry when you take them from mama. It can be annoying and it can go on for a couple of weeks. Females will cry when they are in heat. Luckily we haven't had a bad experience yet. Our goats volume really depend on the breed in my experience. Dottie and Thelbert (didn't name him, he came that way) are both Dwarf Nigerian X Pygmy. They are pretty small and very quiet. They will call back if you call them and Dottie makes very lady like low volume bleats when she is in heat. Boots is a mutt, she has long legs like a bigger breed but she is still pretty small, not much bigger than Dottie and only a notch or two louder. Punkin is our oldest and we've had her the longest. She is Nubian x Pygmy. The Nubian in her makes her bigger and apparently that means bigger louder lungs. She is the mama bear now and when she bleats, she's heard. She just doesn't do it all the time so its tolerable. Their pen is about 100 feet from the house, when you're inside you only hear the loudest bleats and only faintly most of the time. It's really not so bad. Like your husband I was against it in the beginning.
> 
> There are some things I've learned that aren't so pleasant. If you want milk, like other farm animals, you have to breed them. That means you have to have a Billy and they can be super musky. It's not a great smell but like other males they are territorial and mark it stinky. Then towards the end of summer through fall they rut and it just gets ridiculous. They pee everywhere. They pee on their legs, head-paying special attention to the beard, in their mouth... anywhere they can reach. They pee on everything in their pen including where they eat and drink. One day I will jump this hurdle until then I have Thelbert. He doesn't do any of that and we don't know why for sure. MJ speculates that he was a runt and abandoned by his mother. Bottle fed and raised by people. Lastly banded as soon as he was weened so no babies. He is different because of environment and circumstances. He is more of a goat now than he was when we brought him home but there is still a lot of non goat like behaviors in there. He treats MJ like his mom, its a lot like a dog that just wants to be near you all the time, including following you around. We couldn't rename him, he already answered to Thelbert at 6 weeks.
> 
> 
> You've seen the other 2 so here is Punkin and Thelbert. Also there is something else happening on the farm right now so the 3rd pic is from last year later in the spring during my elder grandsons spring baby inspection. I'll be posting this springs babies as soon as I remember to take some pics, plus we aren't even half way through so 15 or so more babies to come.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 320478
> View attachment 320479
> View attachment 320480


Ohmigosh my son calls chickens "bok boks" too! Chicks are called "Bocklets" I love your post!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> If you get goats don't do the fainting ones. My other son is on a constant guilt trip trying not to make them faint ?.



Haha !!
Those are the EXACT ones I want!!! ?


----------



## Danimal

Cathie, oh my gosh, I can watch fainting goat videos for an embarrassing length of time. I haven't ruled them out but 4 is good for now


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Danimal said:


> Well my wife(MJ) may have named them but I typically only name the animals that will come when I call them. Having said that, I will admit that I lobbied for the Silver to be named Bama, reminds me of houndstooth. It's no matter, they will mob you when you go to the pen because they think you have food  Basically the chickens move in a group so we started calling them Bok Boks and they all come running in or out of the pen.
> 
> All goat babies will cry when you take them from mama. It can be annoying and it can go on for a couple of weeks. Females will cry when they are in heat. Luckily we haven't had a bad experience yet. Our goats volume really depend on the breed in my experience. Dottie and Thelbert (didn't name him, he came that way) are both Dwarf Nigerian X Pygmy. They are pretty small and very quiet. They will call back if you call them and Dottie makes very lady like low volume bleats when she is in heat. Boots is a mutt, she has long legs like a bigger breed but she is still pretty small, not much bigger than Dottie and only a notch or two louder. Punkin is our oldest and we've had her the longest. She is Nubian x Pygmy. The Nubian in her makes her bigger and apparently that means bigger louder lungs. She is the mama bear now and when she bleats, she's heard. She just doesn't do it all the time so its tolerable. Their pen is about 100 feet from the house, when you're inside you only hear the loudest bleats and only faintly most of the time. It's really not so bad. Like your husband I was against it in the beginning.
> 
> There are some things I've learned that aren't so pleasant. If you want milk, like other farm animals, you have to breed them. That means you have to have a Billy and they can be super musky. It's not a great smell but like other males they are territorial and mark it stinky. Then towards the end of summer through fall they rut and it just gets ridiculous. They pee everywhere. They pee on their legs, head-paying special attention to the beard, in their mouth... anywhere they can reach. They pee on everything in their pen including where they eat and drink. One day I will jump this hurdle until then I have Thelbert. He doesn't do any of that and we don't know why for sure. MJ speculates that he was a runt and abandoned by his mother. Bottle fed and raised by people. Lastly banded as soon as he was weened so no babies. He is different because of environment and circumstances. He is more of a goat now than he was when we brought him home but there is still a lot of non goat like behaviors in there. He treats MJ like his mom, its a lot like a dog that just wants to be near you all the time, including following you around. We couldn't rename him, he already answered to Thelbert at 6 weeks.
> 
> 
> You've seen the other 2 so here is Punkin and Thelbert. Also there is something else happening on the farm right now so the 3rd pic is from last year later in the spring during my elder grandsons spring baby inspection. I'll be posting this springs babies as soon as I remember to take some pics, plus we aren't even half way through so 15 or so more babies to come.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 320478
> View attachment 320479
> View attachment 320480



I don’t even know where to begin so I’ll just say, “I LOVE IT AAAALLLLLLLL!!”
Thelbert is AWSOME!!!!!!
But my absolute favorite thing is that you 
Call the chickens BOK BOK!!!
????????????????????????????

It’s funny to me because that’s what I end up calling all of my pets!

Mr. bunn
Mrs. meow meow...
Mr. roooff!! 
Etc.....
Again...LOVE IT AAAALLLLL!!!!! ???
Keep the pictures coming!
AND THAT GOES FOR ALL OF YOU!!!
I live vicariously through you guys!!!!!!
(Don’t forget I live in NJ and nothing ever happens here. Except crime, nosy neighbors, too small yards with no fences,
drinking and the like..)
You guys give me ADVENTURE!! ???


----------



## queen koopa

Danimal said:


> Well my wife(MJ) may have named them but I typically only name the animals that will come when I call them. Having said that, I will admit that I lobbied for the Silver to be named Bama, reminds me of houndstooth. It's no matter, they will mob you when you go to the pen because they think you have food  Basically the chickens move in a group so we started calling them Bok Boks and they all come running in or out of the pen.
> 
> All goat babies will cry when you take them from mama. It can be annoying and it can go on for a couple of weeks. Females will cry when they are in heat. Luckily we haven't had a bad experience yet. Our goats volume really depend on the breed in my experience. Dottie and Thelbert (didn't name him, he came that way) are both Dwarf Nigerian X Pygmy. They are pretty small and very quiet. They will call back if you call them and Dottie makes very lady like low volume bleats when she is in heat. Boots is a mutt, she has long legs like a bigger breed but she is still pretty small, not much bigger than Dottie and only a notch or two louder. Punkin is our oldest and we've had her the longest. She is Nubian x Pygmy. The Nubian in her makes her bigger and apparently that means bigger louder lungs. She is the mama bear now and when she bleats, she's heard. She just doesn't do it all the time so its tolerable. Their pen is about 100 feet from the house, when you're inside you only hear the loudest bleats and only faintly most of the time. It's really not so bad. Like your husband I was against it in the beginning.
> 
> There are some things I've learned that aren't so pleasant. If you want milk, like other farm animals, you have to breed them. That means you have to have a Billy and they can be super musky. It's not a great smell but like other males they are territorial and mark it stinky. Then towards the end of summer through fall they rut and it just gets ridiculous. They pee everywhere. They pee on their legs, head-paying special attention to the beard, in their mouth... anywhere they can reach. They pee on everything in their pen including where they eat and drink. One day I will jump this hurdle until then I have Thelbert. He doesn't do any of that and we don't know why for sure. MJ speculates that he was a runt and abandoned by his mother. Bottle fed and raised by people. Lastly banded as soon as he was weened so no babies. He is different because of environment and circumstances. He is more of a goat now than he was when we brought him home but there is still a lot of non goat like behaviors in there. He treats MJ like his mom, its a lot like a dog that just wants to be near you all the time, including following you around. We couldn't rename him, he already answered to Thelbert at 6 weeks.
> 
> 
> You've seen the other 2 so here is Punkin and Thelbert. Also there is something else happening on the farm right now so the 3rd pic is from last year later in the spring during my elder grandsons spring baby inspection. I'll be posting this springs babies as soon as I remember to take some pics, plus we aren't even half way through so 15 or so more babies to come.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 320478
> View attachment 320479
> View attachment 320480


Oh I love your goats!! I would like a little girl goat. I can confirm your explanation of the male goats...Here’s my big nasty man goat.... Barney. Yes pee’s everything, poops everything, rams everything, eats everything, and never shuts up. He’s going on 13 yrs old. Oh and he also rubs his horns on anything to make noise at least every 2 hrs.




We attempted to make him a tad more safe with pool noodles. This lasted maybe 10 mins
And here he is before and after when he opened the shed and ate a whole bucket of soaked beet pulp


----------



## Chefdenoel10

queen koopa said:


> Oh I love your goats!! I would like a little girl goat. I can confirm your explanation of the male goats...Here’s my big nasty man goat.... Barney. Yes pee’s everything, poops everything, rams everything, eats everything, and never shuts up. He’s going on 13 yrs old. Oh and he also rubs his horns on anything to make noise at least every 2 hrs.
> 
> View attachment 320484
> View attachment 320485
> 
> We attempted to make him a tad more safe with pool noodles. This lasted maybe 10 mins
> And here he is before and after when he opened the shed and ate a whole bucket of soaked beet pulp
> View attachment 320486
> View attachment 320487
> View attachment 320488



HEY!!!!! ?
I LOVE BARNEY!!!...
AND SO DOES YOUR HORSE!!!
LEAVE POOR BARNEY ALONE.
He is cooooollllll!!!!!!
Go Barney!! ??
He looks AWSOME without the pool floaties. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Danimal said:


> Cathie, oh my gosh, I can watch fainting goat videos for an embarrassing length of time. I haven't ruled them out but 4 is good for now


Goats! They are so adorable but 2 handfuls. I used to help take care of a miniature one named Gertie but her nickname was dirty Gertie. If that tells you anything ?


----------



## queen koopa

Cathie G said:


> Goats! They are so adorable but 2 handfuls. I used to help take care of a miniature one named Gertie but her nickname was dirty Gertie. If that tells you anything ?


Dirty Gertie! Thats the best! Thats goin on the list of names for future animals I get.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Why the hell does it smell like a farm in here??? Oh wait thats me.. sorry


----------



## Cathie G

queen koopa said:


> Dirty Gertie! Thats the best! Thats goin on the list of names for future animals I get.


Oh my God that little girl could leap tall buildings with a single bound. Her owner was screaming things you can't say on here when she took off with a new snack ? and here I thought rabbits are nuts.


----------



## queen koopa

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Why the hell does it smell like a farm in here??? Oh wait thats me.. sorry


It’s Barney, sorry... he’s gone and peed his face again.
?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

queen koopa said:


> It’s Barney, sorry... he’s gone and peed his face again.
> ?


Barney day drinking on a Wednesday smh lol


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> Look at my “impulse” buy today.. I went to the feed store for feed of course and left with these ladies I’ve been working on my chicken pen relentlessly in my spare time and I’m almost done with it. Tomorrow I’ve got to run a border on the bottom amd move the brooder house in and then my First Ladies can move in... My son picked out the Wyandotte and the Rhode island red. The Wyandotte, he named Black Shadow and he’s still waffling on the Red lady.. The two buff Orpingtons were my pick and their names are Diaz and Witherspoon
> View attachment 320398
> View attachment 320399


Love the orpingtons! They are all so cute! My buddy that admits he is a redneck has an old stake side trailer - like 40' from a tractor trailer that he uses for his chicken coop, He has a real mini farm going on!


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Why the hell does it smell like a farm in here??? Oh wait thats me.. sorry


Well...we kinda like poo so don't take all the credit.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Love the orpingtons! They are all so cute! My buddy that admits he is a redneck has an old stake side trailer - like 40' from a tractor trailer that he uses for his chicken coop, He has a real mini farm going on!


My youngest son built one from free pallets and sided it. You can't tell until you go inside.?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Sorry had to find the photo!


----------



## Danimal

queen koopa said:


> Oh I love your goats!! I would like a little girl goat. I can confirm your explanation of the male goats...Here’s my big nasty man goat.... Barney. Yes pee’s everything, poops everything, rams everything, eats everything, and never shuts up. He’s going on 13 yrs old. Oh and he also rubs his horns on anything to make noise at least every 2 hrs.
> 
> 
> We attempted to make him a tad more safe with pool noodles. This lasted maybe 10 mins
> And here he is before and after when he opened the shed and ate a whole bucket of soaked beet pulp




The pool noodles cracked me up, but it makes total sense. I literally just walked in the other room and told my wife she was right we should just pay a stud fee if we decide to try to breed them. ? Love the horse, I used to ride one very similar. He is retired from riding now living the good life in one of the pastures.


----------



## queen koopa

Danimal said:


> The pool noodles cracked me up, but it makes total sense. I literally just walked in the other room and told my wife she was right we should just pay a stud fee if we decide to try to breed them. ? Love the horse, I used to ride one very similar. He is retired from riding now living the good life in one of the pastures.


Love hearing that! We will have pastures one day!! Not here in this desert hell hole... ? anyways, thats my sisters horse Moose. He is a 5 yr old mustang from the Hines Oregon area, the South Steens mountains I believe. We got him and an older mustang in 2018. The older mustang was 8 when we got him and was gelded at 8 by the BLM peeps. So he was untouched by humans until then. He is the smartest horse I’ve encountered. It’s funny when you compare him to my domestics....this is Tank


----------



## Chefdenoel10

queen koopa said:


> Love hearing that! We will have pastures one day!! Not here in this desert hell hole... ? anyways, thats my sisters horse Moose. He is a 5 yr old mustang from the Hines Oregon area, the South Steens mountains I believe. We got him and an older mustang in 2018. The older mustang was 8 when we got him and was gelded at 8 by the BLM peeps. So he was untouched by humans until then. He is the smartest horse I’ve encountered. It’s funny when you compare him to my domestics....this is Tank
> View attachment 320512
> View attachment 320513



OMG!!!!!
I AM SOOOO JEALOUS!! !!!!!!
I WANT TANK!!!!
I LOVE HIM!!!!
???????


----------



## EllieMay

queen koopa said:


> Oh I love your goats!! I would like a little girl goat. I can confirm your explanation of the male goats...Here’s my big nasty man goat.... Barney. Yes pee’s everything, poops everything, rams everything, eats everything, and never shuts up. He’s going on 13 yrs old. Oh and he also rubs his horns on anything to make noise at least every 2 hrs.
> 
> View attachment 320484
> View attachment 320485
> 
> We attempted to make him a tad more safe with pool noodles. This lasted maybe 10 mins
> And here he is before and after when he opened the shed and ate a whole bucket of soaked beet pulp
> View attachment 320486
> View attachment 320487
> View attachment 320488


One of my Pygmy (back when I had goats and did not have a husband) bloated so badly that he couldn’t stand up. I think I possibly saved his life with a natural kids laxative remedy.. 

and I was never sure if all that stinky spray going on was all pee.. the males were nasty!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Barney day drinking on a Wednesday smh lol



wait.... that’s a problem??? ???


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Sorry had to find the photo!


Damn that’s a lot of chickens!!!


----------



## EllieMay

queen koopa said:


> Love hearing that! We will have pastures one day!! Not here in this desert hell hole... ? anyways, thats my sisters horse Moose. He is a 5 yr old mustang from the Hines Oregon area, the South Steens mountains I believe. We got him and an older mustang in 2018. The older mustang was 8 when we got him and was gelded at 8 by the BLM peeps. So he was untouched by humans until then. He is the smartest horse I’ve encountered. It’s funny when you compare him to my domestics....this is Tank
> View attachment 320512
> View attachment 320513


One of my close friends has one that looks very similar.. his name is Mouse... lol

Tank is a very handsome fellow!!


----------



## queen koopa

EllieMay said:


> One of my close friends has one that looks very similar.. his name is Mouse... lol
> 
> Tank is a very handsome fellow!!


Ha ha! What are the odds! 
yes tank is very pretty. Should see his big a** do his random sprints in the yard... not quite the zoomies but random sprints with purpose....


----------



## EllieMay

queen koopa said:


> Ha ha! What are the odds!
> yes tank is very pretty. Should see his big a** do his random sprints in the yard... not quite the zoomies but random sprints with purpose....


I like watching those two humps fight for territory... if you remember Wheezer off of Steel Magnolias, I think she termed it perfectly... “Like two pigs fighting in a blanket”... I love A big horse!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy thursday nuts!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> I like watching those two humps fight for territory... if you remember Wheezer off of Steel Magnolias, I think she termed it perfectly... “Like two pigs fighting in a blanket”... I love A big horse!



No no EllieMay!..
I know that line all too well.....
The line goes like this :
“ it’s like two pigs fighting under a blanket.”
??????????


----------



## Blackdog1714

Going to get the wig smoked as the kids say!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> wait.... that’s a problem??? ???


Only if ur a goat


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

67 and sunny woo hooo! An hr and 20 min to go till i can enjoy it


----------



## Blackdog1714

Haha wife gets off at 3:00 and onto the tennis courts by 3:15! 79 degrees just a tad windy- the doggie door is flapping in and holding from the gusts


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy thursday nuts!


Happy Thirsty Thursday Nuttiest of Nuts!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

This is what happens when its 71 on a thursday in march in MA


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Happy Thirsty Thursday Nuttiest of Nuts!


U say the sweetest things


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> 67 and sunny woo hooo! An hr and 20 min to go till i can enjoy it


80 and overcast here.. 45 minutes give or take a few... how will you celebrate??


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> This is what happens when its 71 on a thursday in march in MA
> View attachment 320600


Hello Mike! Nice to see ya


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U say the sweetest things


I try.. only for special people though


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> 80 and overcast here.. 45 minutes give or take a few... how will you celebrate??


Ill give u one guess ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ill give u one guess ?


Lets just say its gonna be a looong friday at wrk


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ill give u one guess ?


Don’t even need that now.. I just had to keep reading... 
( I’m always jumping the gun.. patience is apparently NOT my virtue) ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Lets just say its gonna be a looong friday at wrk


Poor co workers!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Poor co workers!!!


Yes... pray for their safety


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> This is what happens when its 71 on a thursday in march in MA
> View attachment 320600


What teenage girl did you take that cooler from.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> What teenage girl did you take that cooler from.?


I wasnt in the mood for beer today lol these lil f’ers sneak up on yo a$$ tho! That said .. i wouldnt show up to a party w them haha


----------



## queen koopa

Thirsty Thursday as it is called in my industry. Speaking of, finally got a job in these covid times! I work on the Las Vegas Strip and we’re opening up! We get to have pool season like adults! Woo! I’m new to yalls Nut House but I will be hanging around more.


----------



## queen koopa

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I wasnt in the mood for beer today lol these lil f’ers sneak up on yo a$$ tho! That said .. i wouldnt show up to a party w them haha


Hello no. Haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

queen koopa said:


> Hello no. Haha


Dont hate! Im a professional!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

queen koopa said:


> Thirsty Thursday as it is called in my industry. Speaking of, finally got a job in these covid times! I work on the Las Vegas Strip and we’re opening up! We get to have pool season like adults! Woo! I’m new to yalls Nut House but I will be hanging around more.


Pull up a beer an udult w us teenage girls


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dont hate! Im a professional!


Professional what?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Professional what?


A-hole


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Im jk! Only towards serious ppl


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Why did the serious person cross the road?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> No no EllieMay!..
> I know that line all too well.....
> The line goes like this :
> “ it’s like two pigs fighting under a blanket.”
> ??????????


I knew that too...lol


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> This is what happens when its 71 on a thursday in march in MA
> View attachment 320600


Oh gosh! Is that Mike's Hard Lemonade? I used to pick up 45,000 pounds of Mike's in Dinuba Calif, and take it to the Mall of the Americas in Minnesota. It would take me 4 days to get there and one full day at the mall. I loved that run.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> A-hole


You don't have a clue on what real a**hole is like. I've been married to a couple of professional a**holes.You, my friend, are a babe in the woods compared to any of them. Don't brag about being an a**hole cuz you're not


----------



## Cathie G

queen koopa said:


> Thirsty Thursday as it is called in my industry. Speaking of, finally got a job in these covid times! I work on the Las Vegas Strip and we’re opening up! We get to have pool season like adults! Woo! I’m new to yalls Nut House but I will be hanging around more.


Poor girl ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Why did the serious person cross the road?


Cause he had to get to the other side...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Oh gosh! Is that Mike's Hard Lemonade? I used to pick up 45,000 pounds of Mike's in Dinuba Calif, and take it to the Mall of the Americas in Minnesota. It would take me 4 days to get there and one full day at the mall. I loved that run.


Yes it is


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Cause he had to get to the other side...


No. Cause i pushed them in front of Maggies truck lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> You don't have a clue on what real a**hole is like. I've been married to a couple of professional a**holes.You, my friend, are a babe in the woods compared to any of them. Don't brag about being an a**hole cuz you're not


Mags that is very insulting of u lol


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> A-hole


I was going to say that but didn’t want to offend you. I know how delicate you are


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I was going to say that but didn’t want to offend you. I know how delicate you are


Thank u for thinking of my sensitivityness haha


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> No. Cause i pushed them in front of Maggies truck lol


What!!! Do you want her to get a ticket for speeding?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> What!!! Do you want her to get a ticket for speeding?


No worries! We had it planned


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Time foe a lil throwback thursday


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Prob my fav oldie of all time


----------



## queen koopa

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Time foe a lil throwback thursday


Straight up backwalk-overs on cars. Doesn’t compare to the classy videos they got now. ??


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> No worries! We had it planned


That's so lovely ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

queen koopa said:


> Straight up backwalk-overs on cars. Doesn’t compare to the classy videos they got now. ??


Dont confuse me! I started early haha


----------



## queen koopa

How bout air guitar and other instruments on the docks? Name that video....


----------



## Cathie G

queen koopa said:


> How bout air guitar and other instruments on the docks? Name that video....


?


----------



## queen koopa

So I tried to add the video like you guys... but its just the link... Thats fine, ya? I’m media challenged... I’m 34 and TFO is my only social media.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

queen koopa said:


> So I tried to add the video like you guys... but its just the link... Thats fine, ya? I’m media challenged... I’m 34 and TFO is my only social media.


Just go youtube and hit the share button and copy.. then paste here


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I dont do social media either. This is it


----------



## queen koopa

K here it is. #1 cheesy vid


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

queen koopa said:


> K here it is. #1 cheesy vid


Good song tho!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

No criticizing this song


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

queen koopa said:


> K here it is. #1 cheesy vid


But jouneys best song


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And so far so good... i havent peed on my face yet


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## queen koopa

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And so far so good... i havent peed on my face yet


Please continue to not pee ur face.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

queen koopa said:


> Please continue to not pee ur face.


I promise


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

If i do i wont brag about it


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Now back to real music


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Oops lol


----------



## queen koopa

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oops lol


Think you meant to send this one. Got you covered man.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Again.. right band wrong song


----------



## EllieMay

queen koopa said:


> Thirsty Thursday as it is called in my industry. Speaking of, finally got a job in these covid times! I work on the Las Vegas Strip and we’re opening up! We get to have pool season like adults! Woo! I’m new to yalls Nut House but I will be hanging around more.


 Hell Yeah... welcome


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And so far so good... i havent peed on my face yet


SNORT


----------



## EllieMay

And just to finish the night on a right note..


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> What teenage girl did you take that cooler from.?



He apparently stole her beer too! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> And just to finish the night on a right note..



No... no.... no....
THIS is how to end a good night..


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> No... no.... no....
> THIS is how to end a good night..


Your right Yvonne.... for throwback Thursday, Motley crew is the way to go... I always forget the best ones until I hear them!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning Folks!



that’s right...... ALL DAY LONG!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Folks!
> View attachment 320668
> 
> 
> that’s right...... ALL DAY LONG!!!



Good morning Beauties!!!
Happy Friday!!!!
I am up early today because my bulldozer has a doctors appointment. 
It is an hour and a half drive away.!!!
With a Sulcata!!! ?????
Just a check up on her tummy from passing a bladder stone and checking on her eggs?
$$$$$$$ ?
Everyone have a FANTASTIC FRIDAY!!!
AND DON’T do what I would do!.....?


----------



## queen koopa

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Good morning Beauties!!!
> Happy Friday!!!!
> I am up early today because my bulldozer has a doctors appointment.
> It is an hour and a half drive away.!!!
> With a Sulcata!!! ?????
> Just a check up on her tummy from passing a bladder stone and checking on her eggs?
> $$$$$$$ ?
> Everyone have a FANTASTIC FRIDAY!!!
> AND DON’T do what I would do!.....?


She a car pooper?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And so far so good... i havent peed on my face yet


"yet" being the operative word dear


----------



## Blackdog1714

Snoopy’s mom said:


> "yet" being the operative word dear


Wow you know chubbs so well!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Blackdog1714 said:


> Wow you know chubbs so well!


So all my teachers were wrong. Iʻm not a slow learner. ?


----------



## Cathie G

queen koopa said:


> So I tried to add the video like you guys... but its just the link... Thats fine, ya? I’m media challenged... I’m 34 and TFO is my only social media.


TFO is my only social media too. I've been trying to learn for years and the more I learned... the more I just wanted to stay here. I can talk with nice interesting people about a range of subjects but I still can't post a video either.?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just go youtube and hit the share button and copy.. then paste here


I found something in my google account that might help me if I try that again.?


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay

bringing in Friday night!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 320736
> 
> bringing in Friday night!


Get it girl!


----------



## queen koopa

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 320736
> 
> bringing in Friday night!


Hell of a fire! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

queen koopa said:


> She a car pooper?



Yep..?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Mags that is very insulting of u lol


Oh you know...f--k you, I am not gonna be nice to you anymore. You ain't seen insulting yet


----------



## queen koopa

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Yep..?


Damn it!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Blackdog1714

Whatever! Like there are real 6' tall leprechauns - I tried to that dude today but he wouldn't listen. Even though he was dressed as one?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Whatever! Like there are real 6' tall leprechauns - I tried to that dude today but he wouldn't listen. Even though he was dressed as one?


did u check him for gold???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

What do u call it when a leprechaun sharts?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> What do u call it when a leprechaun sharts?


peppermint patty?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lucky streak


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> peppermint patty?


Not a bad guess


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

What do a nearsighted gynecologist and a puppy have in common?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> What do a nearsighted gynecologist and a puppy have in common?


Damn u guys are no fun.. a wet nose


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


Truth be told, I forgot that this is St. Patrick's Day. Oops!! Not much is open anyway.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> Truth be told, I forgot that this is St. Patrick's Day. Oops!! Not much is open anyway.


Lets hope this damn covid goes away soon! I miss going to sporting events and concerts


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Lets hope this damn covid goes away soon! I miss going to sporting events and concerts


I"m just so damn tired of my own cooking!! We haven't hit bottom yet, unfortunately.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Damn u guys are no fun.. a wet nose


Only you knew the answer ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Lets hope this damn covid goes away soon! I miss going to sporting events and concerts



Who would you like to see in concert when the world opens up again?
I mean who is your FAVORITE????


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Who would you like to see in concert when the world opens up again?
> I mean who is your FAVORITE????


Earth, Wind & Fire


----------



## Jan A

Jan A said:


> Earth, Wind & Fire


Who do yu want 2 go see?


----------



## EllieMay

The best concert I ever went to was George Strait on tour in Fort Worth Texas.. there were several other great artists there as well.. I believe it would have to be Lee Brice this time. I’m not big on the crowds anymore..


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Who would you like to see in concert when the world opens up again?
> I mean who is your FAVORITE????


Arrowsmith


----------



## Blackdog1714

Oh to see Huey Lewis & The News! But he doesn't really play outside CA anymore


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Who would you like to see in concert when the world opens up again?
> I mean who is your FAVORITE????


My fav to see live is ZBB.. i would like to see Chris Stapleton if he comes around


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Arrowsmith


Great show! Seen them twice years ago


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Best show ive been to was prob Metallica in my younger days


----------



## Blackdog1714

Oddly the best show was Moody Blues with the Cleveland Symphony Orchestra! So my wife it was a Monsters of Rock


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Best show ive been to was prob Metallica in my younger days





Blackdog1714 said:


> Oddly the best show was Moody Blues with the Cleveland Symphony Orchestra! So my wife it was a Monsters of Rock


Oh my gosh! somehow I didn't read the last line of the topic. Who I would like to see again Arrowsmith. But my favorite concert/band makes me so excited. I grew up in San Francisco at the best time. Haight Ashbury, rock bands to die for! it truly was sex drugs and rock n roll. So I'm going to preface my comment and think about it carefully. I was the youngest of 4 kids so by the time I came along they were tired of kids, so basically I ran rampant for decades. What a time it was to grow up in San Francisco it was unreal 12 hours concerts at the Oakland Coliseum. I really do understand why people how brag or talk about different social atmosphere. However, in this case I am that person and it started in a different way. We had Golden Gate park in that time there were bands playing, or a guy over there playing a flute. That guy over there is running naked!! Oh my eyes!!!!!!!! It was a party 24/7 with all the hippie stuff like bubbles, dancing, weirdo's it wasn't a controlled crowd, it just happened and I'm talking about hundreds of people families with kids, and music, oh so hard to explain because there is nothing to compare it to now.





and my second favorite thing


Chubbs the tegu said:


> My fav to see live is ZBB.. i would like to see Chris Stapleton if he comes around


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> Oh my gosh! somehow I didn't read the last line of the topic. Who I would like to see again Arrowsmith. But my favorite concert/band makes me so excited. I grew up in San Francisco at the best time. Haight Ashbury, rock bands to die for! it truly was sex drugs and rock n roll. So I'm going to preface my comment and think about it carefully. I was the youngest of 4 kids so by the time I came along they were tired of kids, so basically I ran rampant for decades. What a time it was to grow up in San Francisco it was unreal 12 hours concerts at the Oakland Coliseum. I really do understand why people how brag or talk about different social atmosphere. However, in this case I am that person and it started in a different way. We had Golden Gate park in that time there were bands playing, or a guy over there playing a flute. That guy over there is running naked!! Oh my eyes!!!!!!!! It was a party 24/7 with all the hippie stuff like bubbles, dancing, weirdo's it wasn't a controlled crowd, it just happened and I'm talking about hundreds of people families with kids, and music, oh so hard to explain because there is nothing to compare it to now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my second favorite thing... and I bet a lot of you know what comes next. I grew up in an era that was changing the way the White House worked. People in the South were fighting for equality and they walked to Selma. There was Watkins Glen where people danced and took drugs for 3 daze. Texas was, well Texass. People on the West Coast were protesting the war in Vietnam. I got tear gassed on Market street in SF. I was there because it was the thing to do, crowds, adrenaline, excitement. I was pro Vietnam, but the protests were fun. My point kinda is...all that stuff was happening at the same time. America was in upheaval and the natives were mad. And OMG did I have fun!!!!
> 
> 
> Chubbs the tegu said:
> 
> 
> 
> My fav to see live is ZBB.. i would like to see Chris Stapleton if he comes around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Chubbs, I will speak to you just because this is so cool. About 6 years ago give or take I made a road trip from Corvallis Oregon to San Benito Texas to Splendora Texas. My friends in Splendora had a big to do w/ barbecue and people and a band. A country band. Then I noticed that a guy I had been talking to, wait...the to do was support for my friend's friend who was on Idol. All the sudden I noticed that the guy I was talking to, looked exactly like the guy on Idol. OMG OMG OMG...he says to me cuz he noticed my reaction when I put it all together. So of course Idol is taped, so yep, he actually was Chris Stapleton and he says "do ya think the camera makes me look fat???" Oh Sh*t!
Click to expand...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> Oddly the best show was Moody Blues with the Cleveland Symphony Orchestra! So my wife it was a Monsters of Rock


I LOVE the Moody Blues so much. They cut a record about my car...called Hiway Star


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> Oh to see Huey Lewis & The News! But he doesn't really play outside CA anymore


Oh man, that is so white bread...


----------



## queen koopa

EllieMay said:


> I’m not big on the crowds anymore..


Same!!! So I’ll never get to see George Straight ??? he’s been my man since childhood.
But I have seen Metallic 6 times, so I’m good!! ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

queen koopa said:


> Same!!! So I’ll never get to see George Straight ??? he’s been my man since childhood.
> But I have seen Metallic 6 times, so I’m good!! ?


Alan Jackson...omg! I've seen him numerous times...He was my man. It seems eery Alan Jackson concerts I went to...they always had one camera guy who would go behind him, and the camera would start slowly from his boots up up...girls and women were screaming, do it...do it! Then the camera films his 6'4" tall Wranglers, and the best butt in country music. Oh my lord. He is old now, but he's still hot as is George Strait


----------



## queen koopa

maggie3fan said:


> Alan Jackson...omg! I've seen him numerous times...He was my man. It seems eery Alan Jackson concerts I went to...they always had one camera guy who would go behind him, and the camera would start slowly from his boots up up...girls and women were screaming, do it...do it! Then the camera films his 6'4" tall Wranglers, and the best butt in country music. Oh my lord. He is old now, but he's still hot as is George Strait


Hell yeah! Maybe I’ll put on Pure Country for old times sake!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Who would you like to see in concert when the world opens up again?
> I mean who is your FAVORITE????


Blue Oyster Cult

Because I have a fever, and the only prescription is more cowbell.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

maggie3fan said:


> Oh my gosh! somehow I didn't read the last line of the topic. Who I would like to see again Arrowsmith. But my favorite concert/band makes me so excited. I grew up in San Francisco at the best time. Haight Ashbury, rock bands to die for! it truly was sex drugs and rock n roll. So I'm going to preface my comment and think about it carefully. I was the youngest of 4 kids so by the time I came along they were tired of kids, so basically I ran rampant for decades. What a time it was to grow up in San Francisco it was unreal 12 hours concerts at the Oakland Coliseum. I really do understand why people how brag or talk about different social atmosphere. However, in this case I am that person and it started in a different way. We had Golden Gate park in that time there were bands playing, or a guy over there playing a flute. That guy over there is running naked!! Oh my eyes!!!!!!!! It was a party 24/7 with all the hippie stuff like bubbles, dancing, weirdo's it wasn't a controlled crowd, it just happened and I'm talking about hundreds of people families with kids, and music, oh so hard to explain because there is nothing to compare it to now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my second favorite thing


Sigh, I was born a little too late for all that. Just a little, mind you. I love hearing stories about that time and about Haight Ashbury. (So much hair during that time!) One of the teachers here went to Woodstock - I am green with envy!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Jan A said:


> Earth, Wind & Fire





Chefdenoel10 said:


> Who would you like to see in concert when the world opens up again?
> I mean who is your FAVORITE????


Molly Hatchet. There was a concert here where they played with Blue Oyster Cult and Heart. Iʻd love to see all of them again - and many more.


----------



## Jan A

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Molly Hatchet. There was a concert here where they played with Blue Oyster Cult and Heart. Iʻd love to see all of them again - and many more.


Philip Bailey, the "Voice," is originally from Denver. As long as EW&F comes to Red Rocks & the Voice is still singin', I'm there. You stand, dance & sing the whole concert!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Arrowsmith



Oh my God!!!!
I went to see a triple play concert once 
It was :
The Cult
White Lion
and Aerosmith.
I was there to see The Cult...
But came out AN AREOSMITH FAN!!!!

To ANYONE who has NOT seen AREOSMITH in concert...GO!!!!
They will blow your mind !!!!
What a great show that was!!!
It was during their “Pump” album stage..
Still think of it to this day!!!! ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Oh my God!!!!
> I went to see a triple play concert once
> It was :
> The Cult
> White Lion
> and Aerosmith.
> I was there to see The Cult...
> But came out AN AREOSMITH FAN!!!!
> 
> To ANYONE who has NOT seen AREOSMITH in concert...GO!!!!
> They will blow your mind !!!!
> What a great show that was!!!
> It was during their “Pump” album stage..
> Still think of it to this day!!!! ?


I took my 13 year old grandson to go to a rock concert. I chose Aerosmith, because they put 150% into their concerts. And they did not disappoint. They totally rocked out to the best of their ability for 3 hours. I explained about the Toxic Twins to Jake. I was having a great time when Joe Perry wearing skin tight black leather pants, decided to take off his shirt. Omg! I thought I was going to have an organism right there. What a sexy man. While Alan Jackson is the best butt in country music, Joe Perry has the best body in rock. They put on a concert that made me tired, they were simply rockin out enjoying themselves. What a great concert, the topping on the cake was in the parking lot, Jake and I were so high from the music, it was simply close to the best concert I ever saw, so we are stopped, standing there yelling at each other (cuz we can't hear, ), and the bus honked at us as we were in their way...when one of the blacked out windows opens the window, and Steven Tyler sticks his head out the window and he shouts for us to get out the way. Oh too cool, he was grinning and shouting and waving. And we were screaming something at him. Oh it was simply the best.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> I took my 13 year old grandson to go to a rock concert. I chose Aerosmith, because they put 150% into their concerts. And they did not disappoint. They totally rocked out to the best of their ability for 3 hours. I explained about the Toxic Twins to Jake. I was having a great time when Joe Perry wearing skin tight black leather pants, decided to take off his shirt. Omg! I thought I was going to have an organism right there. What a sexy man. While Alan Jackson is the best butt in country music, Joe Perry has the best body in rock. They put on a concert that made me tired, they were simply rockin out enjoying themselves. What a great concert, the topping on the cake was in the parking lot, Jake and I were so high from the music, it was simply close to the best concert I ever saw, so we are stopped, standing there yelling at each other (cuz we can't hear, ), and the bus honked at us as we were in their way...when one of the blacked out windows opens the window, and Steven Tyler sticks his head out the window and he shouts for us to get out the way. Oh too cool, he was grinning and shouting and waving. And we were screaming something at him. Oh it was simply the best.



What an AWSOME story..
We never got that close to the band..
Thank goodness too!
If Joe Perry or Steven Tyler rolled down the window to yell at me I probably would have told him off!!? Starting with ...
“You do know it is because of ME your famous right?” $$$
Then I would have gotten in their car!
(Grand son and all..) ?


----------



## Gillian M

Hi all.

Will I be welome?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Gillian M said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Will I be welome?


Depends please answer the following:
1. Do you think then speak or vice versa?
2. Have you ever suddenly realized you don’t know why you are in that room of your house?
3. Have relatives that refer to you as different?
4. Do you have to turn your phone off when you drink? This is for you Chubbs
5. Do explain daily about your torts?
6. How odd is your taste in music?
We are open to almost all!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

7. Do u wipe back to front? This ones for u blackdog


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy friday nuts!


----------



## queen koopa

maggie3fan said:


> I took my 13 year old grandson to go to a rock concert. I chose Aerosmith, because they put 150% into their concerts. And they did not disappoint. They totally rocked out to the best of their ability for 3 hours. I explained about the Toxic Twins to Jake. I was having a great time when Joe Perry wearing skin tight black leather pants, decided to take off his shirt. Omg! I thought I was going to have an organism right there. What a sexy man. While Alan Jackson is the best butt in country music, Joe Perry has the best body in rock. They put on a concert that made me tired, they were simply rockin out enjoying themselves. What a great concert, the topping on the cake was in the parking lot, Jake and I were so high from the music, it was simply close to the best concert I ever saw, so we are stopped, standing there yelling at each other (cuz we can't hear, ), and the bus honked at us as we were in their way...when one of the blacked out windows opens the window, and Steven Tyler sticks his head out the window and he shouts for us to get out the way. Oh too cool, he was grinning and shouting and waving. And we were screaming something at him. Oh it was simply the best.


Definitely Joe Perry!!! Cheers Maggie!


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> 7. Do u wipe back to front? This ones for u blackdog


Whoa Chubbs, I don't think I want to know the answer to #7 from anyone.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

maggie3fan said:


> I took my 13 year old grandson to go to a rock concert. I chose Aerosmith, because they put 150% into their concerts. And they did not disappoint. They totally rocked out to the best of their ability for 3 hours. I explained about the Toxic Twins to Jake. I was having a great time when Joe Perry wearing skin tight black leather pants, decided to take off his shirt. Omg! I thought I was going to have an organism right there. What a sexy man. While Alan Jackson is the best butt in country music, Joe Perry has the best body in rock. They put on a concert that made me tired, they were simply rockin out enjoying themselves. What a great concert, the topping on the cake was in the parking lot, Jake and I were so high from the music, it was simply close to the best concert I ever saw, so we are stopped, standing there yelling at each other (cuz we can't hear, ), and the bus honked at us as we were in their way...when one of the blacked out windows opens the window, and Steven Tyler sticks his head out the window and he shouts for us to get out the way. Oh too cool, he was grinning and shouting and waving. And we were screaming something at him. Oh it was simply the best.


Iʻm, having an organism just reading your post


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 321280


And a pa k of juicy fruit!


----------



## queen koopa

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy friday nuts!


Happy Friday! This nut is finally off to a pointless 15 minute orien


Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 321280


some of the best movie quotes of all time this movie


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Gillian M said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Will I be welome?



OF COURSE!!!
GET IN HERE!!!!
Welcome!
One question though...
Why would you WILLINGLY come into a
place called “The Nut House”?? ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chefdenoel10 said:


> OF COURSE!!!
> GET IN HERE!!!!
> Welcome!
> One question though...
> Why would you WILLINGLY come into a
> place called “The Nut House”?? ?


Maybe she got scared...dammit Chubbs!


----------



## Jan A

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Maybe she got scared...dammit Chubbs!


Now don't go blaming Chubbs for everything just because you said you would.


----------



## queen koopa

queen koopa said:


> Happy Friday! This nut is finally off to a pointless 15 minute orien
> 
> some of the best movie quotes of all time this movie


Just checked in and saw my last post... what the hell.. ?? not sure what happened... and I’ve been drinking.


----------



## queen koopa

Jan A said:


> Now don't go blaming Chubbs for everything just because you said you would.


It was prolly Chubbs


----------



## queen koopa

queen koopa said:


> It was prolly Chubbs


Ha Ha ha!! Yes I did!!!


----------



## Jan A

queen koopa said:


> Just checked in and saw my last post... what the hell.. ?? not sure what happened... and I’ve been drinking.


I thought it might have been the case. Friday nights are usually bad "spelling" nights for me, too. The rest of the time, it's my spellchecker that makes up words. Happy Friday/Saturday to all our nut jobs!!


----------



## queen koopa

Jan A said:


> I thought it might have been the case. Friday nights are usually bad "spelling" nights for me, too. The rest of the time, it's my spellchecker that makes up words. Happy Friday/Saturday to all our nut jobs!!


Omg you’re the best


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

queen koopa said:


> Just checked in and saw my last post... what the hell.. ?? not sure what happened... and I’ve been drinking.


I thought I was missing something, so I read it a couple more times. Yep I was definitely missing something-the beer!


----------



## EllieMay

Gillian M said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Will I be welome?


Well of course!!! HELLO!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> What an AWSOME story..
> We never got that close to the band..
> Thank goodness too!
> If Joe Perry or Steven Tyler rolled down the window to yell at me I probably would have told him off!!? Starting with ...
> “You do know it is because of ME your famous right?” $$$
> Then I would have gotten in their car!
> (Grand son and all..) ?


That grandson is 32 today and that story is one of thrilling memories a lifetime that he tells. Yet, at that time I was just taking him to a concert. Did it all the time then. Lived in San Francisco it was easy to go to a concert and everybody could afford it!!!!! $3.75 to see everybody., Oakland Coliseum Rod Stewart $15. that actually was a good concert because of how big the Coliseum is, and (now remember this was back in the day when you could do this kinda thing) Rod Stewart Oakland Coliseum got close to the front and got to see girls women and lbgt and men throwing their collective bras, panties, thongs, and athletic cups (oh whats that called) at him. So many naked boobies and not one police officer stops any of it. This was toward the end of an era of everybody can have a good time.


----------



## Jan A

maggie3fan said:


> That grandson is 32 today and that story is one of thrilling memories a lifetime that he tells. Yet, at that time I was just taking him to a concert. Did it all the time then. Lived in San Francisco it was easy to go to a concert and everybody could afford it!!!!! $3.75 to see everybody., Oakland Coliseum Rod Stewart $15. that actually was a good concert because of how big the Coliseum is, and (now remember this was back in the day when you could do this kinda thing) Rod Stewart Oakland Coliseum got close to the front and got to see girls women and lbgt and men throwing their collective bras, panties, thongs, and athletic cups (oh whats that called) at him. So many naked boobies and not one police officer stops any of it. This was toward the end of an era of everybody can have a good time.


That's frowned on now. No good times for everybody....


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

My sat consisting of yard clean out. Preparing for some new outdoor enclosures


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> That grandson is 32 today and that story is one of thrilling memories a lifetime that he tells. Yet, at that time I was just taking him to a concert. Did it all the time then. Lived in San Francisco it was easy to go to a concert and everybody could afford it!!!!! $3.75 to see everybody., Oakland Coliseum Rod Stewart $15. that actually was a good concert because of how big the Coliseum is, and (now remember this was back in the day when you could do this kinda thing) Rod Stewart Oakland Coliseum got close to the front and got to see girls women and lbgt and men throwing their collective bras, panties, thongs, and athletic cups (oh whats that called) at him. So many naked boobies and not one police officer stops any of it. This was toward the end of an era of everybody can have a good time.



Yeeeeesssss.... I remember those times.
They were of epic proportions. You could smoke, drink, do lots of drugs back then... 
AND....
NO ONE WANTED TROUBLE!
NO ONE WANTED TO HURT ANYBODY!
We offered our “stuff” to those around us and the party just grew bigger!! ?
Now everyone is hurting one another at shows. You always see the cops breaking up a fight and arresting someone?? WTH???
And finally,
Yes of course I remember Rod Stuart.
My memory of him is ....
ME doing lines of cocaine 
WITH ROD STEWART at the Hilton Hotel
I worked at back then..before he went on to his show in the city... ??
Working for hotel chains ya meet all the famous and REALLY see how they act..
He slept with a housekeeper that evening too!!! What stories she had!! ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My sat consisting of yard clean out. Preparing for some new outdoor enclosures


Falling upstairs?


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> That grandson is 32 today and that story is one of thrilling memories a lifetime that he tells. Yet, at that time I was just taking him to a concert. Did it all the time then. Lived in San Francisco it was easy to go to a concert and everybody could afford it!!!!! $3.75 to see everybody., Oakland Coliseum Rod Stewart $15. that actually was a good concert because of how big the Coliseum is, and (now remember this was back in the day when you could do this kinda thing) Rod Stewart Oakland Coliseum got close to the front and got to see girls women and lbgt and men throwing their collective bras, panties, thongs, and athletic cups (oh whats that called) at him. So many naked boobies and not one police officer stops any of it. This was toward the end of an era of everybody can have a good time.


WTF what you paid wouldn't even cover the service charge now! On Jeopardy Sting had a category about him- it was filmed in one of the rooms of his castle! At least we know why the prices went up! Also my first concert was Three Dog Night- my parents were young and wild


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Falling upstairs?


I learned from the best


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Who would of thunk its contagious lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Just had some dude from craigslist ad take all my junk away for 200 bucks lol hell of a deal! Would of cost me 200 to rent a dumpster


----------



## Marshall77

Can I join? Probably not I'm never allowed into the cool groups.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Marshall77 said:


> Can I join? Probably not I'm never allowed into the cool groups.


Cool only in that you feel a breeze in your nether regions cause you forgot to pants on again!


----------



## Marshall77

Blackdog1714 said:


> Cool only in that you feel a breeze in your nether regions cause you forgot to pants on again!


How embarrassing!!( hopelessly tries to pull shirt down far enough)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Marshall77 said:


> How embarrassing!!( hopelessly tries to pull shirt down far enough)


Ull fit right in here on the island of misfits


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Just watch out for blackdog.. he gets a lil handsy


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ull fit right in here on the island of misfits


Chubbs should know


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just watch out for blackdog.. he gets a lil handsy


At least it’s only his hands


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> At least it’s only his hands


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> At least it’s only his hands


One word... heaven


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snow suit? lmao


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> One word... heaven


Ahhhh Chubbs, you stumped me again, and don’t make fun of that word


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Snow suit? lmao


Yes please! Hahahaha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Ahhhh Chubbs, you stumped me again, and don’t make fun of that word


I would never! Its like a Hawaii... a place i wanna go someday but prob never will lol


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I would never! Its like a Hawaii... a place i wanna go someday but prob never will lol


Weren’t you gonna come and camp over?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Weren’t you gonna come and camp over?


Yes! Until i seen videos of the last camp over


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Actually that looks kinda fun haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Marshall77

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just watch out for blackdog.. he gets a lil handsy


Well that's better than just starring. Are you all enjoying the view so much that you can't get me any pants. I can't go back out in public like this I'll be arrested.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Marshall77 said:


> Well that's better than just starring. Are you all enjoying the view so much that you can't get me any pants. I can't go back out in public like this I'll be arrested.


I usually just grab a couple banana leaves


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Actually that looks kinda fun haha


Yeah go ahead and act like you didn’t have fun. Jan did!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Yeah go ahead and act like you didn’t have fun. Jan did!


All she did was complain about u knocking on the trash can lid


----------



## Marshall77

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Yeah go ahead and act like you didn’t have fun. Jan did!


I'm starting to think I misunderstood the title of this room.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Marshall77 said:


> I'm starting to think I misunderstood the title of this room.


What room is this?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Marshall77 said:


> I'm starting to think I misunderstood the title of this room.


Nah, everyone else is just rolling their eyes trying not to act like they’re here too


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Or they’re all pooping


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

While rolling their eyes


----------



## Blackdog1714

Hey I resemble that remark!


----------



## queen koopa

Blackdog1714 said:


> Cool only in that you feel a breeze in your nether regions cause you forgot to pants on again!


I’ve definitely walked out no pants


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

queen koopa said:


> I’ve definitely walked out no pants


Sounds like a good neighborhood


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

More like there goes the neighborhood ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Sounds a lil nippy outside over there .. turn up the heat


----------



## Blackdog1714

queen koopa said:


> I’ve definitely walked out no pants


Sometimes if no one else is out I may just run to the mail in my boxers!


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Well of course!!! HELLO!





Marshall77 said:


> Can I join? Probably not I'm never allowed into the cool groups.


You might just be a touch too polite...hi and welcome


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Sometime if no one else is around.. i twerk at walmart


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just watch out for blackdog.. he gets a lil handsy


As Chubbs is trying to take the unwanted attention off of himself and stick it on that dog...


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Blackdog1714 said:


> Sometimes if no one else is out I may just run to the mail in my boxers!


Oh I can’t unsee that!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> As Chubbs is trying to take the unwanted attention off of himself and stick it on that dog...


Hi Mags!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I would never! Its like a Hawaii... a place i wanna go someday but prob never will lol


If I might get a word in between the 2 of you. Chubbs...Hawaii is not nearly as exciting or fun as you think. 


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hi Mags!


Hey you hi!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> If I might get a word in between the 2 of you. Chubbs...Hawaii is not nearly as exciting or fun as you think.
> 
> Hey you hi!!!


Unless u have sulcata feet


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> If I might get a word in between the 2 of you. Chubbs...Hawaii is not nearly as exciting or fun as you think.
> 
> Hey you hi!!!


Hows life Mags?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sometime if no one else is around.. i twerk at walmart


That is pretty close to as gross as you have ever been. OMG! You said that when you know this well mannered cool older woman was right here. That grossed me out...I'm gone!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hows life Mags?


Well it was good untill you went to Walmart


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> That is pretty close to as gross as you have ever been. OMG! You said that when you know this well mannered cool older woman was right here. That grossed me out...I'm gone!


Well mannered my a$$! Haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Well it was good untill you went to Walmart


Ir on a roll tonight


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well mannered my a$$! Haha


Stop scaring everyone away! Maggie stops by to say hello, and there you go again


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Stop scaring everyone away! Maggie stops by to say hello, and there you go again


Blame my parents for giving me this face!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Thats it! Im going back to walmart where ppl understand me


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Heres one for mags


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

One of my favs from back in the day


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Boooooringgggggg


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

im gonna go do my rounds of licking door handles at all the stores now


----------



## EllieMay

I taught you no such thing!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Weren’t you gonna come and camp over?


This can go one of two ways...



Or


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I usually just grab a couple banana leaves


A couple?


----------



## EllieMay

Marshall77 said:


> I'm starting to think I misunderstood the title of this room.



run out and get a nut cracker amd then come back and knock 3 times for the secret entry.....


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> A couple?


Yes its cold out haha


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Sometimes if no one else is out I may just run to the mail in my boxers!


shortly after we had just moved to our current house, my horses escaped.. I drove down the road a bit to find them on some property that had other horses. They were running the fence line in these peoples yards. i stopped to halter them and the guy came running out in his boxers and boots to help me.. in like 40 degree weather! I had caught them by this point but I had to leave my truck to walk them home and I was a little scared to go back !!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sometime if no one else is around.. i twerk at walmart


Let the snorting begin!


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> Well it was good untill you went to Walmart


Double Snort!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Double Snort!


My knees almost gave out


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes its cold out haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 321414


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 321414


Hows the weekend going JellieMay?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 321415


panting!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hows the weekend going JellieMay?


Welllllll... Jayden and I took a short two day trip Thursday and Friday and then I ended up working at the two properties I inherited today.. so now I’m having a very large daiquiri in the hot tub spying on you nuts!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hows the weekend going JellieMay?


How about you?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> panting!!!


Depanting


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> How about you?


Just did yard work and no properties inherited


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Depanting


I’m not even sure what that means ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just did yard work and no properties inherited


I’d swap with you!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I’m not even sure what that means ?


Another useless talent.. making up wrds


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I’d swap with you!!


Deal!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I’m not even sure what that means ?


Depanting: the art of dispanting


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Depanting: the art of dispanting


Page 17 of Jays dictionary


----------



## EllieMay

I call BS


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Page 17 of Jays dictionary


is that as far as you’ve gotten??? LMAO


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> is that as far as you’ve gotten??? LMAO


The ones i remember


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> The ones i remember


Im scared to read any further


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Assholeism


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lol i just wanted to see if it got blocked out


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yes thats page 18


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> The ones i remember


I can understand that.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im scared to read any further


Keep going... there’s no harm in things forgotten ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Lol i just wanted to see if it got blocked out


Lmao!! A way to say what you need to say.. that’s getting moved to the first and the last page!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Collaborative sustainable propaganda page 19... put it there coz it sounded smart lmao


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Lmao!! A way to say what you need to say.. that’s getting moved to the first and the last page!!!


Happy start and ending! Perfectionass


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Predickament


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Haha i found a way round these blocked words


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy start and ending! Perfectionass


I like that ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Haha i found a way round these blocked words


It’s an EPIPHANY FOLKS!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> It’s an EPIPHANY FOLKS!!!


Its asstounding


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> It’s an EPIPHANY FOLKS!!!


Soo. 2 more properties. 7 more sullies?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Soo. 2 more properties. 7 more sullies?


Now that is jus a reDICKulous thing to say!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Seriously..... one I’ve done a remodel on and I’ll be renting it out.. the other is now just a rundown hovel that needs to be demolitioned.. but the lot and actual property is prime... what I got handed was a lot of work and expense :-(.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Seriously..... one I’ve done a remodel on and I’ll be renting it out.. the other is now just a rundown hovel that needs to be demolitioned.. but the lot and actual property is prime... what I got handed was a lot of work and expense :-(.


Ill rent it


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ill rent it


Then ud have to remodel again


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ill rent it


Oh no... the beginning of the end!


----------



## EllieMay

I 


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Then ud have to remodel again


just candled my eggs.. had to flush 4... I’m down to 15 eggs but I still have all 4 of my silkies! Projected hatch day is Thursday!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> WTF what you paid wouldn't even cover the service charge now! On Jeopardy Sting had a category about him- it was filmed in one of the rooms of his castle! At least we know why the prices went up! Also my first concert was Three Dog Night- my parents were young and wild



When asked before what concert I would like to have seen I was going to say three dog night!!!! ?
they were coming around right before Covid and my sister and I were going to get tickets it was three dog night and the Doobie Brothers how’s that for a great show!!!
but it got canceled because of Covid ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I
> 
> just candled my eggs.. had to flush 4... I’m down to 15 eggs but I still have all 4 of my silkies! Projected hatch day is Thursday!


Any but silkies are breakfast or dinner anyway lol


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Marshall77 said:


> Can I join? Probably not I'm never allowed into the cool groups.



Of course!!!
Get in here!!!!!
What concert would you like to see when the world opens up again? Your FAVORITE band???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> When asked before what concert I would like to have seen I was going to say three dog night!!!! ?
> they were coming around right before Covid and my sister and I were going to get tickets it was three dog night and the Doobie Brothers how’s that for a great show!!!
> but it got canceled because of Covid ?


They cancelled when they found out u were attending lol


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Snoopy’s mom said:


> At least it’s only his hands



Snoopy’s mom!!!!....
You just made me laugh out loud!!!!! ?
And it’s late!! ??????
Then I was going to say he’s not like Chubbs... who likes to use his feet. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes! Until i seen videos of the last camp over
> View attachment 321391





Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes! Until i seen videos of the last camp over
> View attachment 321391



That looks like maggie (to the right)
back in the day when she was partying out!
?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> That looks like maggie (to the right)
> back in the day when she was partying out!
> ?



No... wait!..... to the left!!! The blond one!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> That looks like maggie (to the right)
> back in the day when she was partying out!
> ?


Whos left? Yvonne? Haha


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Heres one for mags



No...no...darling....THIS one is for Maggs!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> One of my favs from back in the day



Here is one of mine ! ?





__





winger seventeen - Bing video







www.bing.com


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Yeeeeesssss.... I remember those times.
> They were of epic proportions. You could smoke, drink, do lots of drugs back then...
> AND....
> NO ONE WANTED TROUBLE!
> NO ONE WANTED TO HURT ANYBODY!
> We offered our “stuff” to those around us and the party just grew bigger!! ?
> Now everyone is hurting one another at shows. You always see the cops breaking up a fight and arresting someone?? WTH???
> And finally,
> Yes of course I remember Rod Stuart.
> My memory of him is ....
> ME doing lines of cocaine
> WITH ROD STEWART at the Hilton Hotel
> I worked at back then..before he went on to his show in the city... ??
> Working for hotel chains ya meet all the famous and REALLY see how they act..
> He slept with a housekeeper that evening too!!! What stories she had!! ?


I once was sitting at the Waterton Hotel in Oklahoma City when Dustin Hoffman walked in with his enterouge thru the lobby. He was filming "Rainman". Cruise wasn't with him. Dustin is shorter than me & I'm short. But we didn't party. I wasn't as much fun as I am now though.


----------



## Jan A

Blackdog1714 said:


> WTF what you paid wouldn't even cover the service charge now! On Jeopardy Sting had a category about him- it was filmed in one of the rooms of his castle! At least we know why the prices went up! Also my first concert was Three Dog Night- my parents were young and wild


I love Three Dog Night!! What a name for a band.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Welllllll... Jayden and I took a short two day trip Thursday and Friday and then I ended up working at the two properties I inherited today.. so now I’m having a very large daiquiri in the hot tub spying on you nuts!!!



Hot tub????
Who’s got a hot tub???
How much you chargin’ for rent then??


----------



## Marshall77

Hey my reaction score is higher than my messages that seems like a accomplishments of some sort and I owe it all to this cookie room.


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Hot tub????
> Who’s got a hot tub???
> How much you chargin’ for rent then??


Friends admitted free!! Just stay outta my spot and don’t mind the dog... she will jump in


----------



## EllieMay

Marshall77 said:


> Hey my reaction score is higher than my messages that seems like a accomplishments of some sort and I owe it all to this cookie room.


There is a lot to react to in Here.. we are glad to help you out..


----------



## Jan A

Marshall77 said:


> I'm starting to think I misunderstood the title of this room.


No, some of us are just more nut jobs than the othes. We're going to rescue a tort in Hawaii that Snoopy's Mom is trying to wrest away from its owner & we're going to camp in Snoopy's Mom's yard. We've been practicing virtually.

Chubbs is having a difficult Saturday & we're trying to cheer Chubbs up


----------



## Marshall77

EllieMay said:


> There is a lot to react to in Here.. we are glad to help you out..


Well if some one would just give me some paints.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> I
> 
> just candled my eggs.. had to flush 4... I’m down to 15 eggs but I still have all 4 of my silkies! Projected hatch day is Thursday!



Wait.... you FLUSHED 4 ?....... 
down the toilet!?!?!?!!?????? ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> One of my favs from back in the day


I got my hair cut a few weeks ago, and I didn't notice until Chubbs printed this...My new haircut looks just like Bon Jovi!!!!!!!


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sometime if no one else is around.. i twerk at walmart


You & the help!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> They cancelled when they found out u were attending lol



?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Whos left? Yvonne? Haha



I don’t know what Yvonne looks like..... and the other girl was....well....a little bit bigger..


----------



## Jan A

maggie3fan said:


> If I might get a word in between the 2 of you. Chubbs...Hawaii is not nearly as exciting or fun as you think.
> 
> Hey you hi!!!


It's a lot of fun if you wreck one of those scooters on a guard rail. And I wasn't drinking back then.


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Welllllll... Jayden and I took a short two day trip Thursday and Friday and then I ended up working at the two properties I inherited today.. so now I’m having a very large daiquiri in the hot tub spying on you nuts!!!


OMG!!!You are looking at Chubbs's nuts????????


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Depanting: the art of dispanting


Where are you getting these non-words???
I know you don't have enuf imagination to think them up yourself ?????????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Marshall77 said:


> Hey my reaction score is higher than my messages that seems like a accomplishments of some sort and I owe it all to this cookie room.



COOKIES???? WHOS GOT COOKIES!??!?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Assholeism


That runs in my family


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 321415


That dude is one gorgeous hunk!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Friends admitted free!! Just stay outta my spot and don’t mind the dog... she will jump in



SOLD!! I’m there!! And I ALWAYS maintain a clean house and pets... can my sully come too?? CAN I PLAY WITH THE HORSEEYYYYY!!!!???!??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Marshall77 said:


> Well if some one would just give me some paints.



Why?? Are you gonna “Paint” pants on??
??????????


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> I like that ?


That'


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ill rent it



Frankly EllieMay would rent it to me first as she knows you are a flake with kids and I am not a flake no kids just more and more Sulcata


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> OMG!!!You are looking at Chubbs's nuts????????



AAhem......one nut...


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Depanting: the art of dispanting


No, no, no. College days, depanting meant grabbing a pledge, taking him to a flag pole in front of the dorms, tying him to the flag pole & pulling off his pants & leaving him there.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Jan A said:


> That dude is one gorgeous hunk!!



Is that “The Rock?”


----------



## Marshall77

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Why?? Are you gonna “Paint” pants on??
> ??????????


I normally hate it when autocorrect gets me but you just made it way too funny to be mad.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Marshall77 said:


> Hey my reaction score is higher than my messages that seems like a accomplishments of some sort and I owe it all to this cookie room.


cookie? No eating in the living room...kookie she says singing.."77 Sunset Strip lala 77 Sunset Strip"...Kookie is on the far right...I had such the crush on him...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Marshall77 said:


> I normally hate it when autocorrect gets me but you just made it way too funny to be mad.


Don't ever get mad in here, we will pick on you...


----------



## Jan A

EllieMay said:


> Lmao!! A way to say what you need to say.. that’s getting moved to the first and the last page!!!


And then you get an admonishment from the gods controlling the site. Thunder!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Marshall77 said:


> Well if some one would just give me some paints.


What's wrong with the pants you got???


----------



## EllieMay

Marshall77 said:


> Well if some one would just give me some paints.


Crayons are fine!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Wait.... you FLUSHED 4 ?.......
> down the toilet!?!?!?!!?????? ?


Yes ! 4 infertile or rotten egg yolks.. no live chickens


----------



## Maggie3fan

Jan A said:


> That dude is one gorgeous hunk!!


Not to me...anybody remember Jake the Snake Roberts? I loved him...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Jan A said:


> And then you get an admonishment from the gods controlling the site. Thunder!!


Lightening!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I don’t know what Yvonne looks like..... and the other girl was....well....a little bit bigger..


Shisssss she'll hear us. We will get in trouble for having too much fun...


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> OMG!!!You are looking at Chubbs's nuts????????


I couldnt identify them so I just watched for silhouettes in the window.. one was just as good as another ?


----------



## EllieMay

Oh 


Chefdenoel10 said:


> Is that “The Rock?”


YEAHHHHHH


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> cookie? No eating in the living room...kookie she says singing.."77 Sunset Strip lala 77 Sunset Strip"...Kookie is on the far right...I had such the crush on him...
> View attachment 321442


I think he’s calling us kooks!!!!


----------



## Jan A

EllieMay said:


> I couldnt identify them so I just watched for silhouettes in the window.. one was just as good as another ?


Chubbnuts. Sounds like some kind of cereal.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Jan A said:


> Chubbnuts. Sounds like some kind of cereal.


Oh my! You fit right in here, that is funny!!!


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> Shisssss she'll hear us. We will get in trouble for having too much fun...


I thought Chef was a “Yvonne“ too? am I crazy??? Never mind, don’t answer that!


----------



## Marshall77

Jan A said:


> Chubbnuts. Sounds like some kind of cereal.


It do it rilly do


----------



## Jan A

Jan A said:


> It's a lot of fun if you wreck one of those scooters on a guard rail. And I wasn't drinking back then.


Bruised a boob & skinned a knee.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> cookie? No eating in the living room...kookie she says singing.."77 Sunset Strip lala 77 Sunset Strip"...Kookie is on the far right...I had such the crush on him...
> View attachment 321442



Is that Fabian to the right??? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Not to me...anybody remember Jake the Snake Roberts? I loved him...



Holy Sh*t. HE WAS MY FAVORITE!!!!!
Are you sure we are not twins?
Or are we sharing a brain?
Cuz if we are.... we should have gotten one THAT WORKS! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> I thought Chef was a “Yvonne“ too? am I crazy??? Never mind, don’t answer that!



No... you are correct. ?
But I was trying to go by the name Chef so people don’t get confused.
Remember:
Yvonne G = the smart one.
Yvonne A= .... the other thing....


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Holy Sh*t. HE WAS MY FAVORITE!!!!!
> Are you sure we are not twins?
> Or are we sharing a brain?
> Cuz if we are.... we should have gotten one THAT WORKS! ?



WAIT!...... covid.
Now I remember.....
My FAVORITE was Macho Man!
So... never mind that brain stuff....?


----------



## Lokkje

Hi all. Lazy Saturday nice and warm. Too bad I worked as usual. Torts waking up and Harry sunning himself. Hope you enjoy ?

View attachment IMG_0003.mov


----------



## Lokkje

Phooey. Story of my life it doesn’t work. Everything doesn’t work except me.


----------



## Lokkje

Try again.


----------



## Lokkje

Damn it Jim. I’m a doctor not a videographer. I give up.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> Hi all. Lazy Saturday nice and warm. Too bad I worked as usual. Torts waking up and Harry sunning himself. Hope you enjoy ?



HHHEEEEEYYYYYY!!!!!
Where have you been!???
We’ve missed you!!!!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> Try again.


 Nope.


----------



## jaizei

Lokkje said:


> Hi all. Lazy Saturday nice and warm. Too bad I worked as usual. Torts waking up and Harry sunning himself. Hope you enjoy ?
> 
> View attachment 321443


----------



## Lokkje

Thank you thank you ? 
You are magical!!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Good morning nut bags! Coffee in hand and birds are chirping! Gonna be a beautiful day


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> I thought Chef was a “Yvonne“ too? am I crazy??? Never mind, don’t answer that!


You are correct


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Holy Sh*t. HE WAS MY FAVORITE!!!!!
> Are you sure we are not twins?
> Or are we sharing a brain?
> Cuz if we are.... we should have gotten one THAT WORKS! ?


This is too funny. You should pack up and come to the PNW and we can live together and proceed to cause trouble...bring tortoises but dump hubby


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> I thought Chef was a “Yvonne“ too? am I crazy??? Never mind, don’t answer that!


she is. She just became a Chef so people wouldn't get confused.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Is that Fabian to the right??? ?


No, That's Kookie from 77 Sunset Strip


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> No... you are correct. ?
> But I was trying to go by the name Chef so people don’t get confused.
> Remember:
> Yvonne G = the smart one.
> Yvonne A= .... the other thing....


Yvonne G...no fun
Yvonne A...lots of fun


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> WAIT!...... covid.
> Now I remember.....
> My FAVORITE was Macho Man!
> So... never mind that brain stuff....?


Randy Savage? I liked Hacksaw Jim Duggan too...I used to get high and watch wrestling for hours


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> Damn it Jim. I’m a doctor not a videographer. I give up.


Who's Jim???


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Good morning nut bags! Coffee in hand and birds are chirping! Gonna be a beautiful day


My coffee is in a cup...


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> Who's Jim???


A classic Star Trek quote! Damn it Jim I am only a doctor!


----------



## Marshall77

Lokkje said:


> Damn it Jim. I’m a doctor not a videographer. I give up.


That's so sad. I was looking forward to it.


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> Hi all. Lazy Saturday nice and warm. Too bad I worked as usual. Torts waking up and Harry sunning himself. Hope you enjoy ?
> 
> View attachment 321443


Harry almost became a Bobtail!!! It might have started a new trend.. lol


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> she is. She just became a Chef so people wouldn't get confused.


I see the twin brains at work here!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> A classic Star Trek quote! Damn it Jim I am only a doctor!


Sorry...I am not a Trekkie


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> Yvonne G...no fun
> Yvonne A...lots of fun


I do want to say, I publically pick on my sister and tease her. I said she is no fun. Well, mostly she is not, but the denizens of the nut house mostly don't have or want the kind of character she has. And at times she makes me laugh. Maybe I'll have to let up on her.


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> I see the twin brains at work here!


It does take twin brains to make a half a brain these daze


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> This is too funny. You should pack up and come to the PNW and we can live together and proceed to cause trouble...bring tortoises but dump hubby



DONE!
Uuhhhh..... where is PNW?... ??
I am soooo bad with geography, directions,
Oh....and men...( I only find the ones that treat me bad). But not complaining! 
Just more fun for me to look for more with you! I hope to God there are some left in wherever this “PNC” bank thing is?? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Randy Savage? I liked Hacksaw Jim Duggan too...I used to get high and watch wrestling for hours



Yep! Randy was DANDY for meeee!!!! ?


----------



## Cathie G

Y


Chefdenoel10 said:


> OF COURSE!!!
> GET IN HERE!!!!
> Welcome!
> One question though...
> Why would you WILLINGLY come into a
> place called “The Nut House”?? ?


Yea I was kinda wondering too.??


----------



## Cathie G

H


Lokkje said:


> Thank you thank you ?
> You are magical!!!!


Hello! What's up??


----------



## EllieMay

I


maggie3fan said:


> Sorry...I am not a Trekkie


 didn’t get it either!!


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> I do want to say, I publically pick on my sister and tease her. I said she is no fun. Well, mostly she is not, but the denizens of the nut house mostly don't have or want the kind of character she has. And at times she makes me laugh. Maybe I'll have to let up on her.


I am a Gemini.. so both sides of me get to love both of y’all


----------



## EllieMay

Even my dang horse is nuts!!! Pickles just got his left over mazuri JACKED!!!



He has figured out how to open the walk through gate to my yard.... the same walk through gate that already had a clip on the latch to keep the dog from opening it! ?


----------



## Marshall77

Okay I don't know maybe the dog is too small but I don't understand why that stupid horse doesn't just step over the gate?
I'm joking of course that smart horse knows that if he lets the tortoise out he can have all the yummy grass for himself.


----------



## Lokkje

maggie3fan said:


> Sorry...I am not a Trekkie


That’s ok. You are many other awesome things.


----------



## EllieMay

Marshall77 said:


> Okay I don't know maybe the dog is too small but I don't understand why that stupid horse doesn't just step over the gate?
> I'm joking of course that smart horse knows that if he lets the tortoise out he can have all the yummy grass for himself.
> [/Q
> there's no gate to the tortoise pen.. he really did just step over it.. but that pen, along with two others and a chicken pen surround my house.. we are all fenced in with a 4’ cyclone fence.. outside that, is a 7acre pasture that he has ALL to himself.. he is SPOILED!!!


----------



## queen koopa

Jan A said:


> I once was sitting at the Waterton Hotel in Oklahoma City when Dustin Hoffman walked in with his enterouge thru the lobby. He was filming "Rainman". Cruise wasn't with him. Dustin is shorter than me & I'm short. But we didn't party. I wasn't as much fun as I am now though.


Love it when real people bust celebrities out for being short! Cruise is short too, they try for him though.


----------



## queen koopa

Yes. I know exactly what you mean. Horses know that we feed other animals and will seek it out!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Even my dang horse is nuts!!! Pickles just got his left over mazuri JACKED!!!
> 
> View attachment 321508
> 
> He has figured out how to open the walk through gate to my yard.... the same walk through gate that already had a clip on the latch to keep the dog from opening it! ?



I LOVE ? the frog in the corner. ?
He is lookin’ at this scene like....
“What the f***?” 
?????????????


----------



## Marshall77

I thought as much even if there was a gate with a latch why would a horse stop and figure that out when the fence doesn't even come up to the knees. But my take on the story is a lot of fun.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ellie this is why you should never let CHubbs come visit.

By Associated Press | March 21, 2021 at 11:33 PM EDT - Updated March 21 at 11:33 PM
LYNCHBURG, Va. (AP) - Virginia authorities say a wanted man was seriously injured when he fell off the horse while fleeing police and was hit by a police vehicle.

Police responded to an intersection in downtown Lynchburg around 7:45 p.m. Saturday regarding a wanted individual who was riding a horse.

The man fled on his horse but fell off about 15 minutes later while officers were attempting to stop him.

One of the officers accidentally struck the man with a vehicle as he was lying in the road.

The man was taken to a hospital with serious injuries. The horse was not injured.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Thought y'all would enjoy this from a child hood friend that ain't a kid anymore just talented




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10222286486444507


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Ellie this is why you should never let CHubbs come visit.
> 
> By Associated Press | March 21, 2021 at 11:33 PM EDT - Updated March 21 at 11:33 PM
> LYNCHBURG, Va. (AP) - Virginia authorities say a wanted man was seriously injured when he fell off the horse while fleeing police and was hit by a police vehicle.
> 
> Police responded to an intersection in downtown Lynchburg around 7:45 p.m. Saturday regarding a wanted individual who was riding a horse.
> 
> The man fled on his horse but fell off about 15 minutes later while officers were attempting to stop him.
> 
> One of the officers accidentally struck the man with a vehicle as he was lying in the road.
> 
> The man was taken to a hospital with serious injuries. The horse was not injured.


Lmao! I told him he could ride the horse, not take him home ?


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Thought y'all would enjoy this from a child hood friend that ain't a kid anymore just talented
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10222286486444507


I can’t get it to play and I LoVe Zac Brown Band ;-(


----------



## EllieMay

But Happy Monday Nuts!


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> I can’t get it to play and I LoVe Zac Brown Band ;-(


Dang I think its tied to facebook


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> DONE!
> Uuhhhh..... where is PNW?... ??
> I am soooo bad with geography, directions,
> Oh....and men...( I only find the ones that treat me bad). But not complaining!
> Just more fun for me to look for more with you! I hope to God there are some left in wherever this “PNC” bank thing is?? ?


*P*acific *N*orth *W*est...I live in Oregon


----------



## Maggie3fan

Marshall77 said:


> Okay I don't know maybe the dog is too small but I don't understand why that stupid horse doesn't just step over the gate?
> I'm joking of course that smart horse knows that if he lets the tortoise out he can have all the yummy grass for himself.


I also wondered why he didn't step over...but so pretty


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> That’s ok. You are many other awesome things.


You must mean someone else...


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> I am a Gemini.. so both sides of me get to love both of y’all


I am a 'triple' Taurus, my sun, moon and stars were all in Taurus when I was born. I am loyal, honest, angry and stubborn to a fault


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> Thought y'all would enjoy this from a child hood friend that ain't a kid anymore just talented
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10222286486444507



Love it!!
Is he married??
?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> *P*acific *N*orth *W*est...I live in Oregon



Doesn’t it always rain there or tornadoes or something?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> I am a 'triple' Taurus, my sun, moon and stars were all in Taurus when I was born. I am loyal, honest, angry and stubborn to a fault



I am a Sagittarius...
Which means I can Shoot your a** with a cross bow.
And with my mighty back horse legs I can hoof your “Sun-Moon- and starts straight to Uranus! ?????????

I am sooooo sorry for that vulgar display.
I have a cat scan today in ten minutes to find something on a lung and I am nervous, 
No filter and bitter and angry this morning.
Please forgive me!!!
But d*m ..... that WAS pretty funny....
Ok gotta go find my lumps....
Again sorry for the dirty naughty words everybody!!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I am a Sagittarius...
> Which means I can Shoot your a** with a cross bow.
> And with my mighty back horse legs I can hoof your “Sun-Moon- and starts straight to Uranus! ?????????
> 
> I am sooooo sorry for that vulgar display.
> I have a cat scan today in ten minutes to find something on a lung and I am nervous,
> No filter and bitter and angry this morning.
> Please forgive me!!!
> But d*m ..... that WAS pretty funny....
> Ok gotta go find my lumps....
> Again sorry for the dirty naughty words everybody!!!!



Maggie brings it out in me !?


----------



## Jan A

maggie3fan said:


> I also wondered why he didn't step over...but so pretty


You can lead a horse to water but you can't make them climb over the fence once they see there's a gate!!


----------



## Jan A

maggie3fan said:


> I am a 'triple' Taurus, my sun, moon and stars were all in Taurus when I was born. I am loyal, honest, angry and stubborn to a fault


We know. We still luv you anyway.


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I am a Sagittarius...
> Which means I can Shoot your a** with a cross bow.
> And with my mighty back horse legs I can hoof your “Sun-Moon- and starts straight to Uranus! ?????????
> 
> I am sooooo sorry for that vulgar display.
> I have a cat scan today in ten minutes to find something on a lung and I am nervous,
> No filter and bitter and angry this morning.
> Please forgive me!!!
> But d*m ..... that WAS pretty funny....
> Ok gotta go find my lumps....
> Again sorry for the dirty naughty words everybody!!!!


You should have told us about the scan sooner, Chef. We're here for you!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Love it!!
> Is he married??
> ?


Haha very with good kids to boot


----------



## Lokkje

This message isn’t meant to be depressing at all. I’ve met some amazing people while I’ve been working at the hospitals. They were four people in particular that I miss very much. All died of Covid so for Mr. B, Mr. V, Mr. D, and Mr. M. I’m glad I got to know all of you and share just a little bit of your life even if it was at the end. Mr. B, I missed not bringing you your caramel latte but I’m glad that the last thing you ever ate or drank was that caramel latte. And if the darned attachment doesn’t work this time it’s Dolly Parton I’m gonna miss you.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chefdenoel10 said:


> When asked before what concert I would like to have seen I was going to say three dog night!!!! ?
> they were coming around right before Covid and my sister and I were going to get tickets it was three dog night and the Doobie Brothers how’s that for a great show!!!
> but it got canceled because of Covid ?


That would have been a great concert!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Snoopy’s mom!!!!....
> You just made me laugh out loud!!!!! ?
> And it’s late!! ??????
> Then I was going to say he’s not like Chubbs... who likes to use his feet. ?


You just made me snort out my coffee. A kindergartner looked very concerned at my coughing. Good morning Chef!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Jan A said:


> I love Three Dog Night!! What a name for a band.


Found out it’s a term that was used to describe how cold it was - you’d need 3 dogs in bed with you to keep warm. Don’t remember where the term actually originated.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Jan A said:


> Chubbnuts. Sounds like some kind of cereal.


I ain’t eating those for breakfast


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Jan A said:


> Bruised a boob & skinned a knee.


Sounds like a fun night at the bar. Not that I would know anything about that.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Even my dang horse is nuts!!! Pickles just got his left over mazuri JACKED!!!
> 
> View attachment 321508
> 
> He has figured out how to open the walk through gate to my yard.... the same walk through gate that already had a clip on the latch to keep the dog from opening it! ?


Cinder could she's probably just too short.?


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> You can lead a horse to water but you can't make them climb over the fence once they see there's a gate!!


Snort...?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes its cold out haha


Movie quote "I was just got out of the pool!" lolololol


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My knees almost gave out


I'm feeling deprived.?


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I am a Sagittarius...
> Which means I can Shoot your a** with a cross bow.
> And with my mighty back horse legs I can hoof your “Sun-Moon- and starts straight to Uranus! ?????????
> 
> I am sooooo sorry for that vulgar display.
> I have a cat scan today in ten minutes to find something on a lung and I am nervous,
> No filter and bitter and angry this morning.
> Please forgive me!!!
> But d*m ..... that WAS pretty funny....
> Ok gotta go find my lumps....
> Again sorry for the dirty naughty words everybody!!!!


Good luck Chef!! Your lumps are gonna be fine! I’m pulling for you!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I am a Sagittarius...
> Which means I can Shoot your a** with a cross bow.
> And with my mighty back horse legs I can hoof your “Sun-Moon- and starts straight to Uranus! ?????????
> 
> I am sooooo sorry for that vulgar display.
> I have a cat scan today in ten minutes to find something on a lung and I am nervous,
> No filter and bitter and angry this morning.
> Please forgive me!!!
> But d*m ..... that WAS pretty funny....
> Ok gotta go find my lumps....
> Again sorry for the dirty naughty words everybody!!!!


Wishing u the best! Keep updated


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> This message isn’t meant to be depressing at all. I’ve met some amazing people while I’ve been working at the hospitals. They were four people in particular that I miss very much. All died of Covid so for Mr. B, Mr. V, Mr. D, and Mr. M. I’m glad I got to know all of you and share just a little bit of your life even if it was at the end. Mr. B, I missed not bringing you your caramel latte but I’m glad that the last thing you ever ate or drank was that caramel latte. And if the darned attachment doesn’t work this time it’s Dolly Parton I’m gonna miss you.


I lost my Dad to Covid January 1st... so Dolly did make me shed a tear. It’s still hard and it seems so unfair. We had just spent 6months battling lung cancer and he was pronounced cancer free just 1 month prior.. I’m sorry for your pain Doc...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I ain’t eating those for breakfast


Lunch?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Lunch?


SMH!!!! Gimme a snow suit instead!


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I'm feeling deprived.?


Well... I was on here Saturday, Sunday, and today. I'm just now seeing posts sent days ago. I'm sure you all ain't trying to keep from making an oldie but goodie corrupted sooo... I've got to figure out why my phone is a day late and later...?


----------



## EllieMay

Welp... it’s that time folks...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Welp... it’s that time folks...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

U were sooo close


----------



## EllieMay

I let you know later how that turns out!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I double dog dare u !


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And i want proof lmao


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I double dog dare u !


one dog is all it takes but if I throw my back out, you better show up with some massage gloves and a heating pad!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> one dog is all it takes but if I throw my back out, you better show up with some massage gloves and a heating pad!


Deal! U still have coconut oil left over from pickles and crusher?


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Deal! U still have coconut oil left over from pickles and crusher?


No but I have vitamin e oil! I think it’s better for them and me anyway... lol


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 321583


How in the world do you find the time to find that stuff?? Is it a part of your job? Or can you do a little split screen while you're working? Just wondering ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Smh.. well if u pyramid dont blame me


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> How in the world do you find the time to find that stuff?? Is it a part of your job? Or can you do a little split screen while you're working? Just wondering ?


That just happened in my back yard. I recorded it


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Smh.. well if u pyramid dont blame me


Ummm ... it’s about about 28 years to late for that!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> That just happened in my back yard. I recorded it


Whatever... I want your yob...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Ummm ... it’s about about 28 years to late for that!!!


Well ill still give u daily soaks lmao


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well ill still give u daily soaks lmao


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Stifle yourselves! Lol


----------



## EllieMay

WTH mom!!!!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

EllieMay said:


> WTH mom!!!!
> View attachment 321589


Hahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Stifle yourselves! Lol


But but buuuttttttt


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

And according to the new daylight savings time, it’s past your bedtime missy.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Stifle yourselves! Lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> WTH mom!!!!
> View attachment 321589


That face! Gotta love it! And watch ur feet around Snoopys mom


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

EllieMay said:


> WTH mom!!!!
> View attachment 321589


I loooovvve that face


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> WTH mom!!!!
> View attachment 321589


That dang dog gets cuter everyday.?


----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> And according to the new daylight savings time, it’s past your bedtime missy.


You are correct!!! At least for my son.. I have to go put him in at 8pm!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 321591


Snort


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> That face! Gotta love it! And watch ur feet around Snoopys mom


Oh no.. there will be NO touching of Ellie’s feet!


----------



## EllieMay

M


Snoopy’s mom said:


> I loooovvve that face


Me too.. She’s my greatest love affair!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Snort


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Oh no.. there will be NO touching of Ellie’s feet!


Just got the nails did


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> That face! Gotta love it! And watch ur feet around Snoopys mom


? ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Those feet are so damned cute!


----------



## Jan A

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Found out it’s a term that was used to describe how cold it was - you’d need 3 dogs in bed with you to keep warm. Don’t remember where the term actually originated.


That makes it even better!! Better than a 2 sack night.... your date was so ugly, you needed a sack over the head for your date & one for yourself!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just got the nails did


No touching.. EVER... not before, not after,.. I can barely stand to have them done at all!!


----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Those feet are so damned cute!
> View attachment 321594


Now that’s a cute butt!


----------



## EllieMay

Jan A said:


> That makes it even better!! Better than a 2 sack night.... your date was so ugly, you needed a sack over the head for your date & one for yourself!


Double snort


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

EllieMay said:


> Now that’s a cute butt!





Jan A said:


> That makes it even better!! Better than a 2 sack night.... your date was so ugly, you needed a sack over the head for your date & one for yourself!


or bag it twice in case the first one falls off!


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> Well... I was on here Saturday, Sunday, and today. I'm just now seeing posts sent days ago. I'm sure you all ain't trying to keep from making an oldie but goodie corrupted sooo... I've got to figure out why my phone is a day late and later...?


It's these friggin' ads!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Jan A said:


> It's these friggin' ads!


Whatʻs going on in Boulder?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Loooookkkkkk!!!!!! They are so damned cute!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> That makes it even better!! Better than a 2 sack night.... your date was so ugly, you needed a sack over the head for your date & one for yourself!


And a 12 pk


----------



## EllieMay

Night night!


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> ? ?





Jan A said:


> It's these friggin' ads!


I'm not sure about that cause it's an old problem for me. But some of the ads are double trouble.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Night night!
> View attachment 321596


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Night night!
> View attachment 321596


?Me too soon.


----------



## Jan A

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Whatʻs going on in Boulder?


It depends on which news version you read. I've been in Cheyenne, but i'm on my way home. I can say they'll politicize the Hell out of it. It looks like the suspect is white & was shot but good enough to walk out to the ambulance. 

First report was one injured via local paper but ABC is saying 6 dead, including one cop. Swat team is there. 

They have a reverse 911 going on in a different part of town. Again local paper says it involves a possible shooter from the King Soopers event. No pick-up yet from other news sources.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Jan A said:


> It depends on which news version you read. I've been in Cheyenne, but i'm on my way home. I can say they'll politicize the Hell out of it. It looks like the suspect is white & was shot but good enough to walk out to the ambulance.
> 
> First report was one injured via local paper but ABC is saying 6 dead, including one cop. Swat team is there.
> 
> They have a reverse 911 going on in a different part of town. Again local paper says it involves a possible shooter from the King Soopers event. No pick-up yet from other news sources.


Be careful and take care of yourself!


----------



## Jan A

EllieMay said:


> WTH mom!!!!
> View attachment 321589


My, my, my. I bet you know when you've been a bad mother with that face!!


----------



## Jan A

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Be careful and take care of yourself!


Update: 6 are dead, including a male police officer. The other reverse call area in the other part of town is now safe. No motive known yet. They'll have to bring in the FBI for that.

The shooting area is in south end of town. We're 8 miles or so to the North.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> This message isn’t meant to be depressing at all. I’ve met some amazing people while I’ve been working at the hospitals. They were four people in particular that I miss very much. All died of Covid so for Mr. B, Mr. V, Mr. D, and Mr. M. I’m glad I got to know all of you and share just a little bit of your life even if it was at the end. Mr. B, I missed not bringing you your caramel latte but I’m glad that the last thing you ever ate or drank was that caramel latte. And if the darned attachment doesn’t work this time it’s Dolly Parton I’m gonna miss you.



NOTHING warms my heart more than to know YOU were with them till the end.
I am so incredibly thankful and great full for doctors and nurses ALL around like you. 
I could not even imagine what you are feeling every time you go through another one. 
YOU ARE HEROS!!!!
They must have been so great full to have you keeping their spirits up.
You are one of the great ones Lokkje!!!
REMEMBER THAT ALWAYS!!!! ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Snoopy’s mom said:


> You just made me snort out my coffee. A kindergartner looked very concerned at my coughing. Good morning Chef!



Good morning. 
I hope you are ok!!??? ?
Now you’re gonna taste coffee all day! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Found out it’s a term that was used to describe how cold it was - you’d need 3 dogs in bed with you to keep warm. Don’t remember where the term actually originated.



VERY interesting.. thanks for the tid bit!!
I will always remember amd tell people that!
Wait....
Look.
How FAT are my thumbs that I keep typing 
“AMD”? Instead of “and”?
Maannn!!!!!.... I gotta loose weight..again!
Uuummm.... excuse me?
How does one loose weight in their thumbs? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> I lost my Dad to Covid January 1st... so Dolly did make me shed a tear. It’s still hard and it seems so unfair. We had just spent 6months battling lung cancer and he was pronounced cancer free just 1 month prior.. I’m sorry for your pain Doc...



I am so sorry for BOTH your losses..
Same thing happened to my daddy.
He just survived and beat prostate cancer,
got ALL his teeth in check, paid off his house, bought a new car only to pass a month later. ????
His birthday was in June the week before Father’s Day so I made him a cake..
One of those 3D specialty cakes. 
You know the ones I mean?
That looks like a house or a castle?
Never In a billion years did I know it would have been his last. 
I always thank God for letting me give him his best send off.
Not a day goes by without thinking of him.
My heart goes out to you both!!
If ever you need ANYTHING
(to talk,rant,cry) I am always hear for you!
THAT GOES FOR ALL OF YOU! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 321583



Now THATS Maggs back in the day! ???


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Doesn’t it always rain there or tornadoes or something?


yes and no


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Now THATS Maggs back in the day! ???


That is MORE b*ll sh*t...I am not that uncoordinated or stupid acting...I don't wear dresses


----------



## Jan A

maggie3fan said:


> That is MORE b*ll sh*t...I am not that uncoordinated or stupid acting...I don't wear dresses


But you rocked those stiletto heels!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> WTH mom!!!!
> View attachment 321589


Obviously he doesn't like Chubbs picking on you


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> It depends on which news version you read. I've been in Cheyenne, but i'm on my way home. I can say they'll politicize the Hell out of it. It looks like the suspect is white & was shot but good enough to walk out to the ambulance.
> 
> First report was one injured via local paper but ABC is saying 6 dead, including one cop. Swat team is there.
> 
> They have a reverse 911 going on in a different part of town. Again local paper says it involves a possible shooter from the King Soopers event. No pick-up yet from other news sources.


Our news was saying 10 dead including the first responding police officer this morning.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> NOTHING warms my heart more than to know YOU were with them till the end.
> I am so incredibly thankful and great full for doctors and nurses ALL around like you.
> I could not even imagine what you are feeling every time you go through another one.
> YOU ARE HEROS!!!!
> They must have been so great full to have you keeping their spirits up.
> You are one of the great ones Lokkje!!!
> REMEMBER THAT ALWAYS!!!! ❤❤??


Amen.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy tuesday nuts! Finished up some privacy fence in an area in the back of my yard today and started leveling out the ground where my outdoor enclosures will be going. Just gotta put some enclosure walls up and figure out what im gonna plant in there


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy tuesday nuts! Finished up some privacy fence in an area in the back of my yard today and started leveling out the ground where my outdoor enclosures will be going. Just gotta put some enclosure walls up and figure out what im gonna plant in there
> View attachment 321625


Have you moved? Or did you decide to commute? and it's just a new thing.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Have you moved? Or did you decide to commute? and it's just a new thing.?


Still same place.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Still same place.


That's probably hard but so is pulling up stakes and moving. So it's most likely a good thing.?


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> Our news was saying 10 dead including the first responding police officer this morning.


Yeah, ages 20-65. Suspect's family came to the US from Syria when he was 3. He has a criminal mischief conviction, quick temper, Trump hater & ISIS sympathizer. Family now says he's mentally ill, took the gun away from him 3 days ago but apparently gave it back to him & he was on the FBI watch list. 

Not much concern to the national media who the victims were since all were adults & apparently white.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Jan A said:


> Yeah, ages 20-65. Suspect's family came to the US from Syria when he was 3. He has a criminal mischief conviction, quick temper, Trump hater & ISIS sympathizer. Family now says he's mentally ill, took the gun away from him 3 days ago but apparently gave it back to him & he was on the FBI watch list.
> 
> Not much concern to the national media who the victims were since all were adults & apparently white.



Wow.... I.... but.....
Just....wow... ???


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Wow.... I.... but.....
> Just....wow... ???


The victims are faceless to the media because they don't fit the narrative. If you want to know the truth, PM me. 

Chef, thank you! How are you today after your scan?


----------



## EllieMay

I think it’s time!!!! Except they aren’t due until tomorrow...

hmmmm... I may have an EARLY BIRD!!! ?


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Yeah, ages 20-65. Suspect's family came to the US from Syria when he was 3. He has a criminal mischief conviction, quick temper, Trump hater & ISIS sympathizer. Family now says he's mentally ill, took the gun away from him 3 days ago but apparently gave it back to him & he was on the FBI watch list.
> 
> Not much concern to the national media who the victims were since all were adults & apparently white.


It's kinda crazy that I'm somehow getting more news about the victims then your area. They were showing this morning the families and telling about the people whose lives were cut short just for going to the grocery store. No too much about the shooter. Just showed his picture and a small amount of history.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 321735
> I think it’s time!!!! Except they aren’t due until tomorrow...
> 
> hmmmm... I may have an EARLY BIRD!!! ?


Then you'll be a chick mommy forever more. They fall in love with there mom ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Jan A said:


> The victims are faceless to the media because they don't fit the narrative. If you want to know the truth, PM me.
> 
> Chef, thank you! How are you today after your scan?



Hello! Thanks for asking. No results on scan yet. I don’t care anyway. As long as they don’t go poking anything and waking it up or disturbing anything..
I’d prefer to just leave it (if anything) alone. 
Now... on to that shooting.
On NJ news (channel 2) they did show us pictures and stories of the victims.
Thank God. I am so terribly sorry for those people’s families..
I don’t know why everyone is out to 
“Ban guns” - I don’t like guns either but THATS NOT THE PROBLEM....
The problem truly is 
Getting people better health care!!
These people cannot afford their meds 
And now when they are off them they snap! 
WE NEED BETTER HEALTH CARE!
I used to work with a girl who took a medicine for bi popular?
And she said (I will never forget this )
She said 10 pills WAS $600!!!!!!
WHAT!????? I said.
How cruel that?!?!?
it’s all a money game and these people need their meds!!!
I hate all sides who do not help get health care the attention it needs!
God bless all those people who need medical help. It’s just so sad that it is so easy to fix....


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 321735
> I think it’s time!!!! Except they aren’t due until tomorrow...
> 
> hmmmm... I may have an EARLY BIRD!!! ?



Yiiiiippppiiiieeeeee!!!!!!
A little bird is actually going to come out of that egg!!!!!!! ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Yiiiiippppiiiieeeeee!!!!!!
> A little bird is actually going to come out of that egg!!!!!!! ?


Eventually ?


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> It's kinda crazy that I'm somehow getting more news about the victims then your area. They were showing this morning the families and telling about the people whose lives were cut short just for going to the grocery store. No too much about the shooter. Just showed his picture and a small amount of history.


My area has access to the truth for the time being. The rest of the country does not unless they go looking for the truth. 

Thank you, Cathy G. Like I say, feel free to PM me, anybody anytime. I don't want be a drag 'cause this is the nut house!!


----------



## EllieMay

Two chicks so far!







for throwback Thursday...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy thursday nuts!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy thursday nuts!
> View attachment 321811


I be pea, you be nut


----------



## EllieMay

Look at the first little Silkie!! He ( or she) is sooooooo cute!!!! ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Two chicks so far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for throwback Thursday...


Hi momma ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Look at the first little Silkie!! He ( or she) is sooooooo cute!!!! ?
> View attachment 321814


I wantttttt!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Hi momma ?


Heyyyeyyyyy!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I wantttttt!


I stayed up most all night! 5 hatched but the first one wasn’t right and it didn’t make it.. I have 10 more to go.. I hope the get there *** in gear by a decent time tonight!!

I would be prepared to swap a couple babies for Baby Jellie... we could do joint custody.. I get the spring and summer months, you get fall and winter?? And you can keep the chicks full time ?


----------



## EllieMay

One of the little chicks is completely obnoxious... A TOTAL LOUD MOUTH! 
it’s as cute as can be but wants me to hold it all the time! It came Out of the egg fast and hasn’t stopped since!
(If Chubbs makes a custody deal with me, he gets that one for sure!!)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I stayed up most all night! 5 hatched but the first one wasn’t right and it didn’t make it.. I have 10 more to go.. I hope the get there *** in gear by a decent time tonight!!
> 
> I would be prepared to swap a couple babies for Baby Jellie... we could do joint custody.. I get the spring and summer months, you get fall and winter?? And you can keep the chicks full time ?


Y u get the fun months???!! Lol and if u send me roosters im sending them back in a chic fil a box


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Y u get the fun months???!! Lol and if u send me roosters im sending them back in a chic fil a box


Just don’t send them back at all... I will send more))


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> One of the little chicks is completely obnoxious... A TOTAL LOUD MOUTH!
> it’s as cute as can be but wants me to hold it all the time! It came Out of the egg fast and hasn’t stopped since!
> (If Chubbs makes a custody deal with me, he gets that one for sure!!)


That's too funny ? sorry ?. I raised a couple of roosters once that couldn't keep up with the hen. Well... they imprinted anyway and turned into lap roosters...


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Y u get the fun months???!! Lol and if u send me roosters im sending them back in a chic fil a box


Why not keep them they make a perfect alarm clock?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Why not keep them they make a perfect alarm clock?


I dont want my ladies getting stressed out so they can’t live in the chicken pen.. but they are more than welcome to inhabit the yard if they can take it!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy friday nuts!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy friday nuts!



Happy Friday!!!
Have a great day!
77 degrees here!!!!
HHHOOOTTTT!!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Happy Friday!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Happy Friday!!!
> Have a great day!
> 77 degrees here!!!!
> HHHOOOTTTT!!!!!


About 70 here! Cant wait to get out of work and have a cold glass of milk


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> About 70 here! Cant wait to get out of work and have a cold glass of milk


Chubs, now you know that's not true. TGIF, even tho i'm retired (or retarded as hubby says)


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> About 70 here! Cant wait to get out of work and have a cold glass of milk



Milk???
That’s for Sunday’s....
It’s Friday!
Why not try a nice Chianti?....
Or Malibu bay breeze outside in the sun?
Feels like Hawaii after I said that? ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Sorry Chef, most of us just stick to a cold beer. ????


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I dont want my ladies getting stressed out so they can’t live in the chicken pen.. but they are more than welcome to inhabit the yard if they can take it!


Yep. The roosters will probably just find a tree to sleep in anyway ? I always kinda liked the choir singing in the morning. You can tell the young one because he's the last one to crow and sounds like a teenager whos voice is cracking ?


----------



## EllieMay

My favorite hatchling is a Frizzle / Serama mix.. Her name is Shidoshi.


Here are all of that group



And Here are all of the Silkies 



and then my Olive Eggers ( not many of those eggs where fertile) 


and now may hatching is over :-((


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Milk???
> That’s for Sunday’s....
> It’s Friday!
> Why not try a nice Chianti?....
> Or Malibu bay breeze outside in the sun?
> Feels like Hawaii after I said that? ?


Im feeling brave.. make that a cold glass of milk in a dirty glass


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> My favorite hatchling is a Frizzle / Serama mix.. Her name is Shidoshi.
> View attachment 321898
> 
> Here are all of that group
> View attachment 321899
> 
> 
> And Here are all of the Silkies
> View attachment 321901
> 
> 
> and then my Olive Eggers ( not many of those eggs where fertile)
> View attachment 321900
> 
> and now may hatching is over :-((


Im so jealous!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

The weekend has officially started! Drink em if ya got em


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Sorry Chef, most of us just stick to a cold beer. ????


?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> ?


Meanwhile at EllieMays house...


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Sorry Chef, most of us just stick to a cold beer. ????



WHAAAAATT!!???!!?!?
Every Hawaii 5 0 show has them drinking from a glass with a little umbrella hanging off of it!!????
Even the Original show had Tom Selic drinkin’ one!!!!????
Wow!!!.....
Ya think ya know some place....?
All those beautiful flowers....
And now you tell me ...
YOU PUT THEM IN BEER!!?????
WTH????!.....?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> My favorite hatchling is a Frizzle / Serama mix.. Her name is Shidoshi.
> View attachment 321898
> 
> Here are all of that group
> View attachment 321899
> 
> 
> And Here are all of the Silkies
> View attachment 321901
> 
> 
> and then my Olive Eggers ( not many of those eggs where fertile)
> View attachment 321900
> 
> and now may hatching is over :-((



OOOOOHHHHHHH!!!!!
How cute!!!!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im feeling brave.. make that a cold glass of milk in a dirty glass



Never mind the glass....GO TAKE A SHOWER! ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> ?



Cathy G!!!!
How can you agree with that!
It’s Blasphemy!!..
I tell you!!....
just plain blasphemy!!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Never mind the glass....GO TAKE A SHOWER! ??


Showers are overrated.. when ur by urself


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Not necessarily


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Showers are overrated.. when ur by urself


Not necessarily


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Not necessarily


Just kidding! I showered twice this month.. once with soap


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Somebody pls talk me out of it


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Just do it


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Just do it


Thats not helping


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thats not helping


???????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> ???????


Hows Archie??


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hows Archie??


He is wonderful. It’s a 3 day weekend for some of us so I have an extra day of visitation. He’s cruising at my parents house
View attachment IMG_1941.MOV


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> He is wonderful. It’s a 3 day weekend for some of us so I have an extra day of visitation. He’s cruising at my parents house
> View attachment 321934


Thats awesome!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Somebody pls talk me out of it
> View attachment 321933



OOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

How much? $$$$
That would talk me out of A LOT!
Ask @ZEROPILOT


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Snoopy’s mom said:


> He is wonderful. It’s a 3 day weekend for some of us so I have an extra day of visitation. He’s cruising at my parents house
> View attachment 321934



OH MY GOOOOODDDDDD!!!!
SOOOO CUTE!!!!!
???
When he walks it looks like he is picking up his feet as to not damage the grass!!????????
I LOVE him!!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


>



Are you trying to seduce me??
NO MORE STAPLETON!!!!

(Guys, I only say that because he knows I like Chris Stapleton. Thats the only country guy I know and love.) 
NJ doesn’t get much “ country” music played here... ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chefdenoel10 said:


> OH MY GOOOOODDDDDD!!!!
> SOOOO CUTE!!!!!
> ???
> When he walks it looks like he is picking up his feet as to not damage the grass!!????????
> I LOVE him!!!!


Isn’t that funny? Tip toe through the tulips ???


----------



## Jan A

EllieMay said:


> My favorite hatchling is a Frizzle / Serama mix.. Her name is Shidoshi.
> View attachment 321898
> 
> Here are all of that group
> View attachment 321899
> 
> 
> And Here are all of the Silkies
> View attachment 321901
> 
> 
> and then my Olive Eggers ( not many of those eggs where fertile)
> View attachment 321900
> 
> and now may hatching is over :-((


What wouldn't you call that one in photo #1 a tort chickie? He/she looks like it has the same coat as a tortoise kitty cat.


----------



## Jan A

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Not necessarily


When you're trying to get those sully farts off of you, you probably have trouble finding someone to get in the shower with you. Speaking for a friend....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Chefdenoel10 said:


> OOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!
> 
> How much? $$$$
> That would talk me out of A LOT!
> Ask @ZEROPILOT


Actually I'd buy it.
I wonder if that's not at least a tiny bit photo shopped.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thats not helping


Buy it! Buy it! Buy it! Yaaaayyyyy! ?????


----------



## Blackdog1714

Get a crappy spray tsn and you will look just like him


----------



## Jan A

Blackdog1714 said:


> Get a crappy spray tsn and you will look just like him


I highly recommend Copper****'s QT for the best overall crappy orange tan--if they still make it like they did in the early '70's


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Cathy G!!!!
> How can you agree with that!
> It’s Blasphemy!!..
> I tell you!!....
> just plain blasphemy!!!!


Well...if you have to have a glass with a stir stick flower try a poor man's bloody mary ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Somebody pls talk me out of it
> View attachment 321933


You're barking up the wrong tree around here ? that's a beautiful little darling.


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> He is wonderful. It’s a 3 day weekend for some of us so I have an extra day of visitation. He’s cruising at my parents house
> View attachment 321934


For some reason I have to do a download to watch it.?


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Somebody pls talk me out of it
> View attachment 321933


I think it would be the perfect addition to your family.


----------



## Lokkje

Here are my new chicks. Not as cute...but cute enough.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> I think it would be the perfect addition to your family.


Ok doc..u pay half lol


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Isn’t that funny? Tip toe through the tulips ???


I watched and archie is so cute ?? and by doing the download my phone took me there. Hehehe. And lo and behold guess who was there. That dang chubbs!?


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Here are my new chicks. Not as cute...but cute enough.


All chicks rule.?


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ok doc..u pay half lol


Ok, but I get custody.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> All chicks rule.?


See


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Ok, but I get custody.


Of me?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Somebody pls talk me out of it
> View attachment 321933


Did you buy this beautiful one of a kind just gotta have specimen of a super crimson iguana yet? Once in a lifetime my friend, but you better hurry, deals like this don’t last.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Did you buy this beautiful one of a kind just gotta have specimen of a super crimson iguana yet? Once in a lifetime my friend, but you better hurry, deals like this don’t last.


I hate u haha i had an iguana for 17 years. An A hole 6 ft male that was cuddly for about 6 months out of the year the other 6 he wanted to rip my face off


----------



## Cathie G

Hehehe I can't wait for pics of our beautiful new iguana.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I hate u haha i had an iguana for 17 years. An A hole 6 ft male that was cuddly for about 6 months out of the year the other 6 he wanted to rip my face off


And your point is? Buy her buy her buy her agggghhhh??????


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> Hehehe I can't wait for pics of our beautiful new iguana.


Yessssss!!!! In Chubbs hands!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> And your point is? Buy her buy her buy her agggghhhh??????


Because u want my face ripped off?


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Yessssss!!!! In Chubbs hands!


Yea it'll be so much fun to watch ?


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I hate u haha i had an iguana for 17 years. An A hole 6 ft male that was cuddly for about 6 months out of the year the other 6 he wanted to rip my face off


Sounds like a pattern.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Somebody pls talk me out of it
> View attachment 321933


Oh it’s gorgeous!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> Here are my new chicks. Not as cute...but cute enough.


I love them And they are too just as cute! I bought some pullets a couple weeks ago. 4 New Hampshire reds, two buff Orpington, 1 rhode island and 1 black and white Wyandotte... those are all my egg layers..

Most all of the ones I hatched are bantams.. just for fun


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> Hehehe I can't wait for pics of our beautiful new iguana.


Sorry Cathie I forgot about the custody thing already. ? In Chubbs hands munching on his face! Ugh, just block me from making comments. ?‍


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> I love them And they are too just as cute! I bought some pullets a couple weeks ago. 4 New Hampshire reds, two buff Orpington, 1 rhode island and 1 black and white Wyandotte... those are all my egg layers..
> 
> Most all of the ones I hatched are bantams.. just for fun


Gotta have the "SHOW" chickens!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Gotta have the "SHOW" chickens!!!


We had some friends that were cooking over in Louisiana yesterday. I had my truck loaded down with 2 kids, a bulldog, and 4 chickens!! My Middle daughter is in love with one of the Silkies. She has claimed it and keeps it in her shirt most of the day. I thought this would wear off after the first day but I think it’s true love now..


----------



## Lokkje

It was a nice day out and I was watering. I was very surprised to find all three desert tortoises out drinking.I was also surprised to see how big Mr. snarky the leopard has gotten relative to the desert tortoises.


----------



## Lokkje

One more. I posted this on another thread. Mr. snarky decided to go into my dandelion patch while I was soaking the desert tortoises and I couldn’t find him and I was quite annoyed when I found out where he was. Hopefully you can see him in there. He’s right in the center.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy hump day nuts!! Keep ur blood bullets away from ur torts and children


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy hump day nuts!! Keep ur blood bullets away from ur torts and children


I think we've lost track of hump day parties. Back in the day, I had a friend who had hump day parties with gallons of cheap wine, cheese & crackers. I"m looking to revive the concept this spring if it ever gets here.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> I think we've lost track of hump day parties. Back in the day, I had a friend who had hump day parties with gallons of cheap wine, cheese & crackers. I"m looking to revive the concept this spring if it ever gets here.


Blood bullets are the new word for tampons lmao.. not the kinda party we wanna have


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Blood bullets are the new word for tampons lmao.. not the kinda party we wanna have


?‍


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy hump day nuts!! Keep ur blood bullets away from ur torts and children


and pop cans too


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Very quiet in the nut museum.. everyone must have had their meds


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

You scared everyone again. They are lurking to see when itʻs safe to come back out.


----------



## Blackdog1714

The thread on the new layout of TFO is becoming a wild read! I thought we had some characters!


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> The thread on the new layout of TFO is becoming a wild read! I thought we had some characters!


Where's that? I didn't see it ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Where's that? I didn't see it ?


I missed it too


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> You scared everyone again. They are lurking to see when itʻs safe to come back out.


I was cooking ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I was cooking ?


What we having?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

@maggie3fan where are you???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Now that EllieMay has all those chickens does that make her a “ chicken tender”


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> What we having?


Baked chicken, french fries, and broccoli. I'll have to nuke it later because yoall are contributing to the influence of a senior.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Baked chicken, french fries, and broccoli. I'll have to nuke it later because yoall are contributing to the influence of a senior.


Did u put some breadcrumbs on it i hope


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Whats the difference between a tire and 365 used condoms?
Ones a good year. The others a great year


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Did u put some breadcrumbs on it i hope


Nope I know how to fry it crispy with skin on in the oven... but I may try that sometime if I can get away from this place long enough.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Nope I know how to fry it crispy with skin on in the oven... but I may try that sometime if I can get away from this place long enough.?


Ooh! ok skin on. I was thinking chicken breasts


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> What we having?


Snoopy's mom must be lurking.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Snoopy's mom must be lurking.?


Shes prob having a pb and jelly sandwich with mayo


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ooh! ok skin on. I was thinking chicken breasts


Well they do have skin too. That makes them less skinny ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Shes prob having a pb and jelly sandwich with mayo


Shes nuttier than a squirrel poop on a nut farm


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Shes prob having a pb and jelly sandwich with mayo


Sounds good. But I like a pb with pickles on rye better... and the peanut butter has to have nuts.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Sounds good. But I like a pb with pickles on rye better... and the peanut butter has to have nuts.


That is pretty weird.. im proud of u lol


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> That is pretty weird.. im proud of u lol


I think they're all checking out that thread on the new layout. How did we not see it??


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Very quiet in the nut museum.. everyone must have had their meds


Not me, mommaʻs off her meds again. They donʻt really help......


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> Snoopy's mom must be lurking.?


Who, me?


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Not me, mommaʻs off her meds again. They donʻt really help......


Phew... ok where were we?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

We were on the bridge ready to jump


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopys mom made it easier


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Snoopys mom made it easier


?I was busy trying to find that thread that Black dog was talking about. If there's crazys on here I've got to stick my nose in it.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> Phew... ok where were we?


We were somewhere? Told you the meds donʻt work


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

We were saying how snoopys mom likes to redecorate the bed of my truck smh


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> We were somewhere? Told you the meds donʻt work


Yep vitamin B works better.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Yep vitamin B works better.


Or vitamin D lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I been working harder on the weekends than the damn wrk week lately! Getting the new outdoor enclosures ready for the torts.. leveling 3 yards of loam by hand is no fun


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Or vitamin D lol


Ok I was trying to think of what kinda beer you were talking about but couldn't come up with a single thing.?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> We were saying how snoopys mom likes to redecorate the bed of my truck smh


This coming from someone who doesn’t even know sullys fart. Hmph


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> This coming from someone who doesn’t even know sullys fart. Hmph


I definitely know they fart! Especially after tacos


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> ?I was busy trying to find that thread that Black dog was talking about. If there's crazys on here I've got to stick my nose in it.


Be careful about sticking your nose anywhere, Chubbs will make it sound lewd. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I been working harder on the weekends than the damn wrk week lately! Getting the new outdoor enclosures ready for the torts.. leveling 3 yards of loam by hand is no fun


How many torts? I liked the one you posted with the unusual roof. What happened to it? It's work that's more fun I'll bet.?


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Be careful about sticking your nose anywhere, Chubbs will make it sound lewd. ?


That's what I meant by phew I was stuck here alone with it ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I just have 2 now. My sulcata went down south ( no sicko jokes snoopy)


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I just have 2 now. My sulcata went down south ( no sicko jokes snoopy)


Sorry. It's like losing a child.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Sorry. It's like losing a child.?


Yes! I miss him terribly


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I just have 2 now. My sulcata went down south ( no sicko jokes snoopy)


I lost my little Arrow while I had covid-19. My living room is not the same or as beautiful. He was just a little half moon betta fish but... I'm probably going to have to get another one to get over him.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And i have more pics of him in my phone than i do my children haha


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I been working harder on the weekends than the damn wrk week lately! Getting the new outdoor enclosures ready for the torts.. leveling 3 yards of loam by hand is no fun


Your hands ought to be used to working.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I lost my little Arrow while I had covid-19. My living room is not the same or as beautiful. He was just a little half moon betta fish but... I'm probably going to have to get another one to get over him.?


So sorry. I know u loved ur beta


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Your hands ought to be used to working.


Oh they are one way or another


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I just have 2 now. My sulcata went down south ( no sicko jokes snoopy)


mmmph....mmmphhhhh Buwahahahahaha


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oh they are one way or another


probably the other


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> mmmph....mmmphhhhh Buwahahahahaha


Get back up here and stop!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And i have more pics of him in my phone than i do my children haha


Now I'm starting to feel like mommy dearest again ? cause I have thousands of pictures of animals. A few of my children and grands


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Now I'm starting to feel like mommy dearest again ? cause I have thousands of pictures of animals. A few of my children and grands


Pets are cuter and quieter lol


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Get back up here and stop!!!


I canʻt even think of a response for that. For once I have been rendered speechless. I will probably recover quickly though.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I canʻt even think of a response for that. For once I have been rendered speechless. I will probably recover quickly though.


Yeah its not polite to talk w ur mouth full


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Omg sorry sorry sorry


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Here was someoneʻs attempt at a off color garden gnome. Enjoy


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Here was someoneʻs attempt at a off color garden gnome. Enjoy
> View attachment 322251


Did u make that??


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Pets are cuter and quieter lol


Cuter and quieter and just as downright sneaky. Don't let either type pull the wool over your eyes ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Cuter and quieter and just as downright sneaky. Don't let either type pull the wool over your eyes ?


So true


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

I wish I could take credit for that. I told the artist about you, and this is what she came up with, nipple tweaks and all. Sorry his bits fell off during the baking process, but itʻs not like it was huge. LOLOLOLOOL


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I wish I could take credit for that. I told the artist about you, and this is what she came up with, nipple tweaks and all. Sorry his bits fell off during the baking process, but itʻs not like it was huge. LOLOLOLOOL


Yeah to much weight! Its like trying to glue an oak tree to a cherry tree.. not happening haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Some music for snoopy


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yeah to much weight! Its like trying to glue an oak tree to a cherry tree.. not happening haha


Still having illusions of grandeur you poor thing.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Still having illusions of grandeur you poor thing.


I love ur assholism ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I love ur assholism ?


You are the best teacher ever!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> You are the best teacher ever!


Ir making me blush


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Some music for snoopy


I love that song you little brat by izzy ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> You are the best teacher ever!


Such a sweet talker


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Some music for snoopy


Now you gotta find mine. It's "Aloha Ke Akua" by Nahko Bear.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ir making me blush


Not possible


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> You are the best teacher ever!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> Now you gotta find mine. It's "Aloha Ke Akua" by Nahko Bear.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


>


Oh u beat me to it! U trying to take my DJ job??


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oh u beat me to it! U trying to take my DJ job??


Itʻs Hawaiian music, I gotta step up to the plate, even though my tastes run more to the 60s - 80s rock and roll. No comments about my taste darn you Chubbs.


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


>


That's ok but not the right video. It is the one that has sceneries.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Itʻs Hawaiian music, I gotta step up to the plate, even though my tastes run more to the 60s - 80s rock and roll. No comments about my taste darn you Chubbs.


80’s rock is badass


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> That's ok but not the right video. It is the one that has sceneries.


Foiled again! Iʻll keep looking. Chubbs, ready, set, I found it!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> 80’s rock is badass


I was just listening to VH on my way to work this morning. RIP Eddie Van Halen


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> That's ok but not the right video. It is the one that has sceneries.


Sorry for her ineptness


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Foiled again! Iʻll keep looking. Chubbs, ready, set, I found it!


The video is not approved by the Hawaii Department of Education so I canʻt post it. I am actually working, they are such hardasses about that.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I was just listening to VH on my way to work this morning. RIP Eddie Van Halen


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sorry for her ineptness


Sorry for him in general


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

RIP Eddie!


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sorry for her ineptness


That's ok I got to hear it. The real video is pretty amazing though.?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I was just listening to VH on my way to work this morning. RIP Eddie Van Halen


I wanted to say specifically Eruption, but I know that would throw Chubbs off on a tangent.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> That's ok but not the right video. It is the one that has sceneries.


This one?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I wanted to say specifically Eruption, but I know that would throw Chubbs off on a tangent.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


Sick sick sick


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> 80’s rock is badass


Hay I like 80's. Been there done that ? ... my wabbit is named after the Prince song Razberri beret.?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> This one?


?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I wanted to say specifically Eruption, but I know that would throw Chubbs off on a tangent.


Heres some 80’s sh*t


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sick sick sick


Best song ever


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Dance the Night Away and Little Dreamer highly underrated.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> This one?


Well...at least no one can say we ain't family oriented anymore.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ooh! ok skin on. I was thinking chicken breasts



Of COURSE you were...?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I lost my little Arrow while I had covid-19. My living room is not the same or as beautiful. He was just a little half moon betta fish but... I'm probably going to have to get another one to get over him.?



I am so sorry to hear of Arrows passing!
I didn’t know. Or that you had covid-19!!
This all just broke my heart!
I hope you are feeling better!
Arrow is probably somewhere swimming his little fins off!!! 
?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Snoopy’s mom said:


>



Snoop?.... YOURE gooooood.....
(I never would have found THAT one)
?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oh u beat me to it! U trying to take my DJ job??



You’re gooood toooo! ?
How in the heck did you guys find THAT one!?


----------



## Lokkje

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Your hands ought to be used to working.


The question really is what his hands have been working on.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> RIP Eddie!



Yes RIP Eddie!!!!
I still don’t think they did enough for his passing.
HE WAS AND WILL ALWAYS BE A ROCK GOD!! But they mentioned his death so quick and then turned the page!
His funeral should have been a massive out pouring with fireworks, ladies of the night and bells and whistles!
I will never get over the crappy send off they barely did for him.... NEVER!
(And I’m not even his biggest fan!) 
But I respected the heck outta him! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Dance the Night Away and Little Dreamer highly underrated.



WHAT ABOUT “ICE CREAM MAN”!!!!!! ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

A cute little ditty.

I’m afraid to say anything that Chubbs could take the wrong way ?‍


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Lokkje said:


> The question really is what his hands have been working on.


Eeeeww


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Yes RIP Eddie!!!!
> I still don’t think they did enough for his passing.
> HE WAS AND WILL ALWAYS BE A ROCK GOD!! But they mentioned his death so quick and then turned the page!
> His funeral should have been a massive out pouring with fireworks, ladies of the night and bells and whistles!
> I will never get over the crappy send off they barely did for him.... NEVER!
> (And I’m not even his biggest fan!)
> But I respected the heck outta him! ?


I’m with you in that one!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Shes prob having a pb and jelly sandwich with mayo


Nope probably a peanut butter and pickle sandwich!


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I am so sorry to hear of Arrows passing!
> I didn’t know. Or that you had covid-19!!
> This all just broke my heart!
> I hope you are feeling better!
> Arrow is probably somewhere swimming his little fins off!!!
> ?


The sad part is it was an accident. He kept playing with the vacuum while I was cleaning his tank. I don't know if I hurt him or he hurt himself. I could see like a bruise on his side. Top fin has a tank now, that I think, you don't have to vacuum. Since I adore bettas, if that is true, I'll do another. As far as covid-19 goes, I'm really glad I got through it, but I have lost my fear of it also. Even a nurse at my doctors office said that they don't know which people it's going to go south on. Perfectly healthy people can get it really bad. And others like me survive. I am still being careful though. Wearing masks, social distancing, etc... I'll be wearing a mask the rest of my life at times. I was trying to before all this even started. I have a really bad allergy to mown grass. The cloth masks don't make me sick and now I have some really cute ones from the UK ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> You’re gooood toooo! ?
> How in the heck did you guys find THAT one!?


I know! They're both good ? but I'll try to stay out of my weird music unless they ask or insinuate...?


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Nope probably a peanut butter and pickle sandwich!


Don't that sound good but I'm having soup beans, cheese muffins, and oven fried tators.?


----------



## EllieMay

It’s been busy in here! I hope the bartender stocked the coolers well for the long weekend?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> It’s been busy in here! I hope the bartender stocked the coolers well for the long weekend?


Around here it's always stocked ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> The question really is what his hands have been working on.


? i played the powerball.. was hoping for a stroke of luck


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> ? i played the powerball.. was hoping for a stroke of luck


You're hoping for a stroke of anything. ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

My frozen margarita is half full so I doing my night job well!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Iced coffee for me


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Iced coffee for me


Ahhh somebody has to work tomorrow! You can laugh at me next weekend when I work!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Ahhh somebody has to work tomorrow! You can laugh at me next weekend when I work!


Yes! Damn wrk ruins all the fun. And it was leg day today ( i cant walk to the fridge)


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes! Damn wrk ruins all the fun. And it was leg day today ( i cant walk to the fridge)


At 50 everyday is leg day! So fn glad the move!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy friday nuts! Have a great day


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy friday nuts! Have a great day


Good morning sir!


----------



## EllieMay

Happy Friday!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 322304


Ouch


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Freaken cold and windy today


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hr and a half to gooo!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hr and a half to gooo!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 322350


Oh hell no! U started without me!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oh hell no! U started without me!!!


I have no doubt that you’ll catch up momentarily.. It Was PAST time for me and in the spirit of Easter, I went for the colorful and fruity little grenadine and lime, lot of Bacardi and a dash of pineapple... ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I have no doubt that you’ll catch up momentarily.. It Was PAST time for me and in the spirit of Easter, I went for the colorful and fruity little grenadine and lime, lot of Bacardi and a dash of pineapple... ?


How are my chicks???


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> How are my chicks???


ADORABLE!!! The hatchlings are 1 week today and the little frizzle has got some backwards feathers!!! The fuzzy feet are a cuteness overload I’ve been pooped on more In The past week than you could possibly imagine and don’t even care ?

so today, I ordered some turkey eggs they are from a group of mixed bourbon reds, blue slates and a couple others so there will be no telling what I’ll get!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Well this is the opening of the flood gates


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> ADORABLE!!! The hatchlings are 1 week today and the little frizzle has got some backwards feathers!!! The fuzzy feet are a cuteness overload I’ve been pooped on more In The past week than you could possibly imagine and don’t even care ?
> 
> so today, I ordered some turkey eggs they are from a group of mixed bourbon reds, blue slates and a couple others so there will be no telling what I’ll get!!!


Turkeys might be the ugliest animal alive haha


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well this is the opening of the flood gates


Hell yeah!!! It’s that time my friends


----------



## EllieMay

Ye


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Turkeys might be the ugliest animal alive haha


ap.. but they are mean and should protect my babies!!! My friend down the road wants some too and she will feed my animals on my summer trips so I’m hooking her up


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Ye
> 
> ap.. but they are mean and should protect my babies!!! My friend down the road wants some too and she will feed my animals on my summer trips so I’m hooking her up


Oh i never heard of that. Turkeys protect chickens??


----------



## EllieMay

The pullets that I bought are feathered now and are flying some


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Tooo damn cute! ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oh i never heard of that. Turkeys protect chickens??


They better if they want me to protect them!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I was at tractor supply last week and they had ducklings... OMG so hard not to take a couple home


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> They better if they want me to protect them!!!


Thanksgiving dinner


----------



## EllieMay

I’m sharing my surroundings so my friends can have a drink with me on the farm !


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I was at tractor supply last week and they had ducklings... OMG so hard not to take a couple home


I have not seen any ducks yet or they would probably be here.. especially now that I have a decent run! But the summer isn’t barely started yet.


----------



## EllieMay

I


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thanksgiving dinner


It could happen!!! Tractor supply is selling a chicken plucker now that guarantees clean birds in minutes!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Photo bombed by a horse.. cant say thats ever happened to me.


----------



## EllieMay

Now back at my table with fresh drink in hand!


----------



## EllieMay

No one can ever say I drink alone 


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Photo bombed by a horse.. cant say thats ever happened to me.


?


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> No one can ever say I drink alone
> 
> ?


Well one time at this dive bar i guess.. that was more of a cape buffalo tho


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well one time at this dive bar i guess.. that was more of a cape buffalo tho


Bound to happen...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Bound to happen...


At least i didnt wake up next to it ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

That time anyway


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> At least i didnt wake up next to it ?


Hit n run!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Hit n run!!!


Like riding a moped.. they’re fun but just dont let ur friends see it lmao


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay

Nope.... I am never alone


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Bust out the shot glasses


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I thought this was church.. but a party broke out


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I thought this was church.. but a party broke out


LIES


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


Great movie!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Time to mix it up


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Great movie!


Movie hell... I’m planning a reenactment!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> LIES


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Movie hell... I’m planning a reenactment!


Ladies and gents.. this party just got legit!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Movie hell... I’m planning a reenactment!


Speaking of reenactments .. sorry EllieMay


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I thought we nailed it


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Speaking of reenactments .. sorry EllieMay
> View attachment 322370


Snort


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Pepperjack cheese stuffed boudin balls goin in the deep fryer.. that’s good stuff right there!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Drink up!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

No horses here


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog get ur *** in here and join the party!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

This ones for the newbs lmao


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pretty sure thats Tom


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Turkeys might be the ugliest animal alive haha


Hmmm


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Hmmm


Besides me!


----------



## Lokkje

EllieMay said:


> The pullets that I bought are feathered now and are flying some
> View attachment 322353
> View attachment 322354
> View attachment 322355


I am so jealous of your set up.


----------



## Lokkje

According to my car it’s 93° outside. I’m driving to the last of my 7 hospitals and I still have four consults and three patients to see and it’s 430. Everybody have a few drinks for me.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> According to my car it’s 93° outside. I’m driving to the last of my 7 hospitals and I still have four consults and three patients to see and it’s 430. Everybody have a few drinks for me.


Boooooo


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Boooooo


Just start coughing on them and ull have the night off


----------



## EllieMay

I had to go drag my snookems out of the swamp .... apparently she went snake wrangling! I have now doctored and medicated and she’s sleeping it off ... SMDH

BUZZ KILLER!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cinder! U should know better


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> I am so jealous of your set up.


Thanks! 
that used to be me dog kennel when I still had female Labs that weren’t fixed.. I drug it up to the yard and went to work


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> According to my car it’s 93° outside. I’m driving to the last of my 7 hospitals and I still have four consults and three patients to see and it’s 430. Everybody have a few drinks for me.


Lucky patients to have you.. lucky me to have your drink!!! I’ll save you one though ?


----------



## EllieMay

She cant stay out of trouble!!


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cinder! U should know better


----------



## Lokkje

EllieMay said:


> She cant stay out of trouble!!


Such a sweet cutie pie ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> This ones for the newbs lmao



Well my son recognized it right off ??‍


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just start coughing on them and ull have the night off


It’s more like me dodging patients coughing on me. One of them has disseminated tuberculosis, and I currently have nine patients with Covid four of whom are on ventilators. The nurses would probably fling me in an ICU room and lock me in there if I started coughing.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> It’s more like me dodging patients coughing on me. One of them has disseminated tuberculosis, and I currently have nine patients with Covid four of whom are on ventilators. The nurses would probably fling me in an ICU room and lock me in there if I started coughing.


How bout farting? That might keep them away also


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 322375


Animal planet porn


----------



## EllieMay

all things must fornicate.. but I do not have to watch!!! ( probably will though, lol)


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Animal planet porn


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> all things must fornicate.. but I do not have to watch!!!


An elephant walking on a nude beach walks up to a man and asked “ how do u breathe w that thing?”


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Sorry i just play what comes on that i like lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I was peeing when i posted that one haha better than pooping


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> An elephant walking on a nude beach walks up to a man and asked “ how do u breathe w that thing?”


So i said “ parooooohh” ( i dont know how to spell elephant trumpeting ) suggestions appreciated


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

And 


Chubbs the tegu said:


> So i said “ parooooohh” ( i dont know how to spell elephant trumpeting ) suggestions appreciated


I think you have officially caught up, passed , and made an extra lap!!! LMFAO


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> And
> 
> I think you have officially caught up, passed , and made an extra lap!!! LMFAO


Damnit! Slow poke


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> And
> 
> I think you have officially caught up, passed , and made an extra lap!!! LMFAO


U drinking out of a sippy cup


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Btw.. that application, is it possible to breastfeed beer? Haha


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


I just triple liked!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U drinking out of a sippy cup


No.. but the venture through the mud slowed me down.. the I had the cleanup .. for me and the dog.. now it’s like I’m starting all over again!!! And she keeps farting on me in her Benadryl high.. it’s truly rank!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Damnit! Slow poke


I like a slow poke anyway!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> No.. but the venture through the mud slowed me down.. the I had the cleanup .. for me and the dog.. now it’s like I’m starting all over again!!! And she keeps farting on me in her Benadryl high.. it’s truly rank!


Snort


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

If i was a snorter


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I like a slow poke anyway!


Slow and steady wins the race


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

But if i finish first ur **** out of luck lolll


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> But if i finish first ur **** out of luck lolll


a smart woman will know how to take care of herself!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> No.. but the venture through the mud slowed me down.. the I had the cleanup .. for me and the dog.. now it’s like I’m starting all over again!!! And she keeps farting on me in her Benadryl high.. it’s truly rank!


Damn! Starting all over again... its like the kids knocking on the door! Damnit! Lmao


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> a smart woman will know how to take care of herself!


U have to be smart for that? A dumb man can take care of himself haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U have to be smart for that? A dumb man can take care of himself haha


Unless he has carpal tunnel


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> This ones for the newbs lmao


Looks like I missed a lot of info ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Looks like I missed a lot of info ??


Your welcome


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Looks like I missed a lot of info ??


It’s all easy to catch up on... just close your eyes and imagine a room full of one legged kangaroos... you’ll get to the same end in half the time...;-)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Finishing up the outdoor enclosure fencing tomorrow ( hungover af) lol


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Finishing up the outdoor enclosure fencing tomorrow ( hungover af) lol


Ooooh that sounds like fun... ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Ooooh that sounds like fun... ?


Pfft. Like running thru a rose bush naked


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> It’s all easy to catch up on... just close your eyes and imagine a room full of one legged kangaroos... you’ll get to the same end in half the time...;-)


Well I had to check out my new app


----------



## EllieMay

The hatchlings.. see my two blue silkies


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> The hatchlings.. see my two blue silkies
> View attachment 322380
> View attachment 322381
> View attachment 322382
> View attachment 322383


Ehem.. my silkies


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Hmmm... speaking of kids, How’s my baby doing? 


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ehem.. my silkies


----------



## EllieMay

Some of the The little chicks are so tiny that they can jump right through the wires on the cage.. they ones that have, have done so on accident though ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I took her to the vet last saturday and they said everything seemed normal.. the fecal came back with some parasites which are normal in torts. So im up in arms. She acts normal besides the growth


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I took her to the vet last saturday and they said everything seemed normal.. the fecal came back with some parasites which are normal in torts. So im up in arms. She acts normal besides the growth


She must take after ur side.. im not that short lol


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Im craving chicken nuggets and ramen noodles rn.. i hope im not pregnant


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I took her to the vet last saturday and they said everything seemed normal.. the fecal came back with some parasites which are normal in torts. So im up in arms. She acts normal besides the growth


She’s going to be fine.. ! I new it, she’s just special..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> She’s going to be fine.. ! I new it, she’s just special..


So ur saying she takes after me


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> She must take after ur side.. im not that short lol


???


----------



## EllieMay

Hell i hope you are!! I’m claiming you and we are going to buy a lot of nice things!!!


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im craving chicken nuggets and ramen noodles rn.. i hope im not pregnant


----------



## EllieMay

B


Chubbs the tegu said:


> So ur saying she takes after me


bless her... she may grow out of it!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I want those damn pepper jack **** u were making rn


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Its all good.. i got a steak and cheese sub on the way with curly friesl


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Bacon, pickles and mayo


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I want those damn pepper jack **** u were making rn


1 left


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its all good.. i got a steak and cheese sub on the way with curly friesl


delivery?? Must be nice! Only 2 years of my life have I ever lived where I could order food in.... ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> delivery?? Must be nice! Only 2 years of my life have I ever lived where I could order food in.... ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Good morning Nut House! All fueled up on breakfast and coffee now off to lowes. Have a great saturday guys and gals


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

EllieMay said:


> ADORABLE!!! The hatchlings are 1 week today and the little frizzle has got some backwards feathers!!! The fuzzy feet are a cuteness overload I’ve been pooped on more In The past week than you could possibly imagine and don’t even care ?
> 
> so today, I ordered some turkey eggs they are from a group of mixed bourbon reds, blue slates and a couple others so there will be no telling what I’ll get!!!


Chick feet, I see a pattern happening here


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> At least i didnt wake up next to it ?


With the paper bags off her head


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> The hatchlings.. see my two blue silkies
> View attachment 322380
> View attachment 322381
> View attachment 322382
> View attachment 322383


How are you going to get them to do an egg hunt with all those cute little babies to play with??


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

How can kids pick up 47 Easter eggs in 30 seconds but it takes 2 months to pick up a shirt and 1 sock?


----------



## Cathie G

How can they blame global warming on cows when I can't think of anything that doesn't fart??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Done for the day ! Just need to put a divider and plant some seeds and plants when it warms up a bit more


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

There are eyes everywhere


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> How are you going to get them to do an egg hunt with all those cute little babies to play with??





hard work for sure!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 322447
> 
> hard work for sure!!!


Adorable! Both of them. I have the same pj’s


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Snoopy’s mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are eyes everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> I was tempted to make a comment but i feel im on probation lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 322447
> 
> hard work for sure!!!


Well...dyed chicks used to be the thing but you have the real thing. How's a kid supposed to resist ? that? And hatched from eggs at home. Maybe you could use that excuse so you can make your deviled eggs.?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Adorable! Both of them. I have the same pj’s


I’m sure that shade of yellow really brings out your eyes ?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Well...dyed chicks used to be the thing but you have the real thing. How's a kid supposed to resist ? that? And hatched from eggs at home. Maybe you could use that excuse so you can make your deviled eggs.?


I tell my kids about the dyed chicks.. I guess that must have gotten banned.. I don’t see them anymore. I remember buying Jess a purple and green duck for Easter when she was small and that was the last time I think. Pretty sure I got one every year as a child..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Well...dyed chicks used to be the thing but you have the real thing. How's a kid supposed to resist ? that? And hatched from eggs at home. Maybe you could use that excuse so you can make your deviled eggs.?


I love deviled eggs ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Adorable! Both of them. I have the same pj’s


 I bet you’re not nearly as cute in them


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I bet you’re not nearly as cute in them


Duh!!! And u dont look as cute in my thong


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy Easter nuts ! Enjoy and be safe. Dont step in any easter bunny sh*t ( thats a big rabbit)


----------



## Blackdog1714

Up at 5:30 and mashed potatoes are all prepped! Happy Beaster from 3 dogs, 1 cat, 8 chickens, and 2 torts


----------



## EllieMay

Happy Easter! Hope everyone finds a prize egg today.. I slept late - For me.. woke up, said F’it and went back to bed... on the second round, I got my coffee and hid Easter egg prizes for everyone to find when they wake up..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Divider in now a lazy sunday w the kiddos


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

The hunt is on!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Divider in now a lazy sunday w the kiddos
> View attachment 322458


The little babies will get lost In There!!!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> The little babies will get lost In There!!!


Go big or go home! Lol


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> The hunt is on!
> View attachment 322466
> View attachment 322467
> View attachment 322468
> View attachment 322469


Did you make him an awesome prize egg??
my son figured out who the Easter bunny was today ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Did you make him an awesome prize egg??
> my son figured out who the Easter bunny was today ?


I did put a 20 in the golden egg.. he didnt want it, rather have coins lol he has a lot to learn. How did he find out??? Caught u eating the carrot?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Now just getting him all sugared up before i send him back to his moms haha


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I did put a 20 in the golden egg.. he didnt want it, rather have coins lol he has a lot to learn. How did he find out??? Caught u eating the carrot?


well You’ll have to disguise the $20 in with the coins. He’ll appreciate it one day when he counts his piggy bank... 

Jayden remembered the chocolate bunny that he told me he wanted.... the recognition on his face was like watching a screen play ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Now just getting him all sugared up before i send him back to his moms haha


?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy Easter nuts ! Enjoy and be safe. Dont step in any easter bunny sh*t ( thats a big rabbit)


Well I don't have much choice right now but all they are is little grass Easter eggs. Since spring sprung I've been busy with my whisp broom and shaking a rabbit off my leg.??


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> The hunt is on!
> View attachment 322466
> View attachment 322467
> View attachment 322468
> View attachment 322469


How did you ever come up with such a cute kid??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> How did you ever come up with such a cute kid??


Ehem...lets just say he takes after his dad. ( and yes im his dad).. i think haha


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ehem...lets just say he takes after his dad. ( and yes im his dad).. i think haha


Well... another way to help him appreciate a 20 is to take him shopping. He'll soon learn 2 20's is much better ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Well... another way to help him appreciate a 20 is to take him shopping. He'll soon learn 2 20's is much better ?


Stay away from him! I dont want u giving him any ideas


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Stay away from him! I dont want u giving him any ideas


I figured hehehe... but truly taking a kid shopping with his own money is kinda fun. But I'll admit it takes them awhile to decide what to do with all that money.? How old is he? Sometimes it's hard to tell from pictures. They tend to look older than they are online. I'm thinking 5 or 6. He's really cute. I liked the one when he caught a fish too. I had 2 boys. Now they're grown ?


----------



## Cathie G

What do you call a duck that gets all A's?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I figured hehehe... but truly taking a kid shopping with his own money is kinda fun. But I'll admit it takes them awhile to decide what to do with all that money.? How old is he? Sometimes it's hard to tell from pictures. They tend to look older than they are online. I'm thinking 5 or 6. He's really cute. I liked the one when he caught a fish too. I had 2 boys. Now they're grown ?


3. He’ll be 4 in june


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> What do you call a duck that gets all A's?


A wise quacker


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> 3. He’ll be 4 in june


Wow. That's fun ? No wonder a 20 didn't mean a thing.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> A wise quacker


You brat ?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> You brat ?


You do know I went to the kid jokes don't you ? I have to in this place ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> You do know I went to the kid jokes don't you ? I have to in this place ?


I know em all lol


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I know em all lol


Okay then why does a duck ? have feathers?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Okay then why does a duck ? have feathers?


Woops I should have been in the bad jokes thread.?Oh well


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Woops I should have been in the bad jokes thread.?Oh well


To cover their butt quack


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> To cover their butt quack


?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

I have to try and go to bed early today and you people aren't helping ?. Roast leg of lamb is calling my name but ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> 3. He’ll be 4 in june


is he a Gemini?


----------



## EllieMay

Wow... good music tonight!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> is he a Gemini?


Cancer


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cancer


Oh yeah.. I think I’ve asked you that before.. He’s gonna be a heartbreaker!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Oh yeah.. I think I’ve asked you that before.. He’s gonna be a heartbreaker!


Ir a serial killer


----------



## EllieMay

No way!


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ir a serial killer


----------



## EllieMay

_



_


----------



## Blackdog1714

Good Morning Nuts


----------



## Lokkje

Good morning. The official high temperature in Phoenix yesterday was 97 but it was 102 at my house. This is the earliest I have ever had to turn on air conditioning but the dogs were getting very hot so had to turn it on. Officially killed my first outdoor scorpion as well. Huge scorpion on my wall next to where Harry likes to sleep so it had to go. Hope everybody has a great day.


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Good Morning Nuts


I feel like I have just broaden my education..


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> Good morning. The official high temperature in Phoenix yesterday was 97 but it was 102 at my house. This is the earliest I have ever had to turn on air conditioning but the dogs were getting very hot so had to turn it on. Officially killed my first outdoor scorpion as well. Huge scorpion on my wall next to where Harry likes to sleep so it had to go. Hope everybody has a great day.


Wow.. can’t believe the heat already! Did you try the peppermint oil for the scorpions?


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning! We went to see Kong vs Godzilla yesterday... it was ok but lacking the deeper emotional pull in characters outside of big monsters fighting... 

hope everyone has an awesome Monday.


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Good morning. The official high temperature in Phoenix yesterday was 97 but it was 102 at my house. This is the earliest I have ever had to turn on air conditioning but the dogs were getting very hot so had to turn it on. Officially killed my first outdoor scorpion as well. Huge scorpion on my wall next to where Harry likes to sleep so it had to go. Hope everybody has a great day.


My home sometimes shows higher temps then the official ones too. I believe mine because I have digital wifi devices placed outside. So sorry you are still having a problem with scorpions. I hope you get a solution to that.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> No way!


Yea. How did he end up cuter then his dad?


----------



## Lokkje

EllieMay said:


> Wow.. can’t believe the heat already! Did you try the peppermint oil for the scorpions?


Yes, I’ve tried neem oil, peppermint oil, and lavender oils and none of them have worked. I think the scorpions swim in them.


----------



## queen koopa

Cathie G said:


> My home sometimes shows higher temps then the official ones too. I believe mine because I have digital wifi devices placed outside. So sorry you are still having a problem with scorpions. I hope you get a solution to that.


I believe the “official” ones shave a few degrees off in the hot cities to make them seem more appealing!! I’m on to these damn weather scammers !


----------



## EllieMay

good morning room!!!


----------



## Jan A

EllieMay said:


> good morning room!!!
> View attachment 322674


Save me, Chubbs. I've spent 2 days helping clean out my father-in-law's house & we're nowhere close to being done. I'm filthy, aching, & no booze.


----------



## EllieMay

Jan A said:


> Save me, Chubbs. I've spent 2 days helping clean out my father-in-law's house & we're nowhere close to being done. I'm filthy, aching, & no booze.


The worst of the worst!!! The rescue team is being sent out immediately for a trip to the liquor store!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> Save me, Chubbs. I've spent 2 days helping clean out my father-in-law's house & we're nowhere close to being done. I'm filthy, aching, & no booze.


Sounds like u need a whiskey iv drip ASAP


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy thursday nuts! Busy week.. thank god its almost over


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sounds like u need a whiskey iv drip ASAP


Chubbs, Ellie May, Fortunately, I have been saved temporarily. Never thought I would be glad to be back in the Republic of Boulder s***, showered & shaved. 

TFO, do not hoard & leave your children with the mess to clean up. We've scarcely made a dent the last 3 days & we've been at this since last fall.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> Chubbs, Ellie May, Fortunately, I have been saved temporarily. Never thought I would be glad to be back in the Republic of Boulder s***, showered & shaved.
> 
> TFO, do not hoard & leave your children with the mess to clean up. We've scarcely made a dent the last 3 days & we've been at this since last fall.


And in the correct order haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

1.5 hrs till a long weekend woooo hoooo!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Enjoy your weekend Chubbs just remember use a sharpie and write your name and address on your chest! So when they need to send you home they no where it is!?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Enjoy your weekend Chubbs just remember use a sharpie and write your name and address on your chest! So when they need to send you home they no where it is!?


I have it tattooed on my chest


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I have it tattooed on my chest


Ewwww


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Chubbs, Ellie May, Fortunately, I have been saved temporarily. Never thought I would be glad to be back in the Republic of Boulder s***, showered & shaved.
> 
> TFO, do not hoard & leave your children with the mess to clean up. We've scarcely made a dent the last 3 days & we've been at this since last fall.


I feel for you especially since I live with one. Joe TRIES to save every single paper, toys, electric parts, trinkets, etc. etc. etc.... and more. I have to sneak the trash out sometimes.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Ewwww


Its right under ur name lol


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Happy Thursday Nuts!

I had to hurry and take a screenshot since my son was walking into my room. MOM! Squirrel porn? Seriously? And of course my first thought was Chubbs......j/k my friend


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its right under ur name lol


And your name is tattooed on my left breast, close to my heart ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Happy Thursday Nuts!
> 
> I had to hurry and take a screenshot since my son was walking into my room. MOM! Squirrel porn? Seriously? And of course my first thought was Chubbs......j/k my friend


Another weird fetish of urs? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> And your name is tattooed on my left breast, close to my heart ?


Thats the breast news ive heard all day


----------



## EllieMay

Jan A said:


> Chubbs, Ellie May, Fortunately, I have been saved temporarily. Never thought I would be glad to be back in the Republic of Boulder s***, showered & shaved.
> 
> TFO, do not hoard & leave your children with the mess to clean up. We've scarcely made a dent the last 3 days & we've been at this since last fall.


AMEN!! I have been dealing with a similar situation!!! I’m glad you have a respite!


----------



## EllieMay

Hmmmm.. nuts and breasts...
are we at a health food joint or a penthouse movie set??? ?

either way, I‘m in!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> AMEN!! I have been dealing with a similar situation!!! I’m glad you have a respite!


Sh*t, showering and shaving?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Hmmmm.. nuts and breasts...
> are we at a health food joint or a penthouse movie set??? ?
> 
> either way, I‘m in!!!


Ditto


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Hmmmm.. nuts and breasts...
> are we at a health food joint or a penthouse movie set??? ?
> 
> either way, I‘m in!!!


Would that make them chestnuts?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

EllieMay said:


> Hmmmm.. nuts and breasts...
> are we at a health food joint or a penthouse movie set??? ?
> 
> either way, I‘m in!!!


But itʻs the Nut House right?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Warning shot fired!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sh*t, showering and shaving?


Jackass... I do that often but I was referring to the family hoarders leaving their crap behind for children to deal with!!! 
?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> But itʻs the Nut House right?


Yes.. we wont be allowed to change it to the breast and nut house


----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> But itʻs the Nut House right?


I like nuts... ( shrugging naively)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I like butts (shrugging naively)


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Bust out the marble


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Bust out the marble
> View attachment 322737


This thing better hit a ramp soon lmao


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


I like it


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> This thing better hit a ramp soon lmao


No comment


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes.. we wont be allowed to change it to the breast and nut house


Maybe they would let you do beast with nuts.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


Awesome pick!

I just got home snd I have chores to do before I can come out n play ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Maybe they would let you do beast with nuts.


That was EllieMays nik name in HS ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Awesome pick!
> 
> I just got home snd I have chores to do before I can come out n play ?


Hurry up! Slacker lol


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hurry up! Slacker lol


Hay they're playing with the TFO ads again. I'm getting them at the side and between posts too.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Hay they're playing with the TFO ads again. I'm getting them at the side and between posts too.


Yesss! Its annoying. I have to keep x’ing them out


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> That was EllieMays nik name in HS ?


Dang straight!!! I earned that **** and it wasn’t a bad thing ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Dang straight!!! I earned that **** and it wasn’t a bad thing ?


Damn u went to the wrong HS lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yesss! Its annoying. I have to keep x’ing them out


Well I liked the one with french fries first before TFO. It was between posts. It's the ones at the side that partially cover the posts I have to x out.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Damn u went to the wrong HS lol


I did a lot of things wrong back then.. but I’m better for it)


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Snoopy’s mom

This girl posted wanting to know why the urates are so watery. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


Wow! One i havent heard! U stumped the master


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> This girl posted wanting to know why the urates are so watery. ?


Get that boy a tissue haha


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Get that boy a tissue haha


and not a sock, thank you very much


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> and not a sock, thank you very much


Heyyy! Sometimes u gotta do with whats avail


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Heyyy! Sometimes u gotta do with whats avail


Sock, tshirt, empty beer bottle, face haha


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


Wow.. that’s a really good one.. never heard it before


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

One of my favs


----------



## EllieMay

Jinx!!!


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wow! One i havent heard! U stumped the master



pinch, poke, you owe me a coke!!! LMAO


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> One of my favs


Ditto!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Jinx!!!
> 
> 
> pinch, poke, you owe me a coke!!! LMAO


Pinch, poke ( child support) haha


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


Come on! We are two of a kind


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Pinch, poke ( child support) haha


if you give me full custody, we’ll call it even ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> if you give me full custody, we’ll call it even ?


Im not that heartless.. i wanna see the lil spawn of satan lol


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


Ok you got me started and I racked my brain and managed to find it but as usual I depend on you for help. Meghan Trainor All about that bass.?


----------



## EllieMay

I can’t help it that you live a million miles away!!! 


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im not that heartless.. i wanna see the lil spawn of satan lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


>


I can't believe you just posted that song.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I can’t help it that you live a million miles away!!!


1977.3 miles haha


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Ok you got me started and I racked my brain and managed to find it but as usual I depend on you for help. Meghan Trainor All about that bass.?


Ohhhhh. That’s a good one!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Ohhhhh. That’s a good one!!


It even has a chubby guy in it ?


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> 1977.3 miles haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


U are on a roll tonight my friend! ( w wishful benefits) ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U are on a roll tonight my friend! ( w wishful benefits) ?


Sometimes it just beees like that ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> 1977.3 miles haha


At 90 mph i could be there in 19.59.3 hrs


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U are on a roll tonight my friend! ( w wishful benefits) ?


Wait... so I’m worth the wait??? I couldnt play earlier bit now I’m killing it... SWEEEET!!! LMAO


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> At 90 mph i could be there in 19.59.3 hrs


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jump Ellie! I wont drop u this time!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Damnit! More practice


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Jump Ellie! I wont drop u this time!


I want to practice in the water first!!!


----------



## EllieMay

OMG!!


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Damnit! More practice
> View attachment 322752


 WE MUST SHARE A BRAIN!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I want to practice in the water first!!!


To late. Grass stains


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> OMG!!
> 
> WE MUST SHARE A BRAIN!!!


Oh god! I im lucky i have enough for myself


----------



## EllieMay

On a random side track, Snorty got a new collar... doesn’t she look bootiful???


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> To late. Grass stains


..yeah.. WTF was I thinking wearing white??? Anyway, are you ok? I think I might have landed on your face!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> On a random side track, Snorty got a new collar... doesn’t she look bootiful???
> View attachment 322753
> View attachment 322754


She passes the marble test


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> ..yeah.. WTF was I thinking wearing white??? Anyway, are you ok? I think I might have landed on your face!!!


I have no complaints! It was very moisturizing.. i feel younger already


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> She passes the marble test


Right.. I see a couple bounces there.. hope you can find that fuucker!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Right.. I see a couple bounces there.. hope you can find that fuucker!!!


Nice move! Adding the xtra u! Ur learning


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> On a random side track, Snorty got a new collar... doesn’t she look bootiful???
> View attachment 322753
> View attachment 322754


That dang dog is too cute. I even had to zoom up on that chubby lil butt ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> That dang dog is too cute. I even had to zoom up on that chubby lil butt ?


Like the butt in ur phone that u accidentally saved in ur gallery


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Nice move! Adding the xtra u! Ur learning


U guys are contributing to the delinquency of an elder.?


----------



## EllieMay

The struggle is real!!! This is her right now.. cutting off my circulation ?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> That dang dog is too cute. I even had to zoom up on that chubby lil butt ?


I am surprised the zoom was necessary.. we just like to put the truth out there for the world to see ???


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Like the butt in ur phone that u accidentally saved in ur gallery


Sd card and download too ?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> U guys are contributing to the delinquency of an elder.?


Bullshit!!! Teach us all your tricks OH WISE ONE!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Bullshit!!! Teach us all your tricks OH WISE ONE!!!


No I'll get myself in more trouble ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> No I'll get myself in more trouble ?


Cathie is a freaky deak deep down hahaa


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

You lil young bucks aint sh*t


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Prob the most depressing country song ever


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I dont kno y the f i played that! It came on loll


----------



## EllieMay

These ads are irritating the crap out me.. ... and that is a really depressing song..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Well... it’s time for me to shut down. Still got a full day tomorrow and a very early day Saturday.. I dont get to take naps or make up lost sleep.. ughhh 

later friends!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Well... it’s time for me to shut down. Still got a full day tomorrow and a very early day Saturday.. I dont get to take naps or make up lost sleep.. ughhh
> 
> later friends!!!


Nite nite friend


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Well i guess im out.. coz ur the only one that speaks on here


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Thats a hint haha


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cathie is a freaky deak deep down hahaa


Probably but I'll have to google deak to give you an absolute answer ?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Probably but I'll have to google deak to give you an absolute answer ?


Good night. I'm having chili and crackers with cheese. I'll be done for tomorrow but it was easy to cook.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Now im hungry


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

The servants wait while the master bates


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Good night. I'm having chili and crackers with cheese. I'll be done for tomorrow but it was easy to cook.


Great idea!!! Chili in the crockpot tonight!

Good morning and Happy Friday Nut jobs!!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy friday nuts!!! Beautiful day 70 and sunny


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Happy Friday to you all. Cool and rainy today


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Happy Friday to you all. Cool and rainy today


Last time I looked Sapphire was having a lovely day. It's his second day outside. He was up and ready when I went into his room today ?


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 322866


At least the dog will kiss ya looking like that haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Good morning nuts! Whos making the coffee run??


----------



## Blackdog1714

Already had mine while y'all slept in!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Already had mine while y'all slept in!


Slept in??!! What so you wake up at 3 am? lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I was up at 6 am walking round my yard picking weeds ( yes im excited theyre finally popping up ) lol


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I was up at 6 am walking round my yard picking weeds ( yes im excited theyre finally popping up ) lol


I found a spot at the Old Azalea Mall and picked a bucket full!


----------



## Jan A

Blackdog1714 said:


> I found a spot at the Old Azalea Mall and picked a bucket full!


You guys are too chirpy in the am for this old broad. In no way am I a morning person. Disco queens need their sleep!!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> At least the dog will kiss ya looking like that haha


Like you have standards?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Like you have standards?


What are u talking about?... i was the dog


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Ooohhhh EllieMae gonna kick your a**


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Snoopy’s mom

She gonna catch you then kick your a.**


----------



## EllieMay

I brought home 5 ducklings and two rabbits...4 of the ducklings are mixed Ruins and one I’m not sure about.. it’s yellow!

one of the rabbits is a California and the other is Champagne de Argent.. jayden named his Fluffy and mine is Tick)


----------



## EllieMay

It’s 2:33 and I’m not asleep.. REALLY ANNOYING:-(


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> It’s 2:33 and I’m not asleep.. REALLY ANNOYING:-(


I was up at 3 but that was by choice! Sorry for you must have had too wild of a trade day!


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> I was up at 3 but that was by choice! Sorry for you must have had too wild of a trade day!


Unfortunately sleep has always been an issue for me.. usually I wake up several times and go back to sleep.. this time, I woke up just past midnight and just could not go back to sleep.. ughhh

on the bright side, it’s time to do normal things now. Happy Sunday and be safe!


----------



## EllieMay

No problem with Sunday morning kisses here!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> No problem with Sunday morning kisses here!!!
> View attachment 322950


Uhmm.. thats about to turn into more than kisses haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I brought home 5 ducklings and two rabbits...4 of the ducklings are mixed Ruins and one I’m not sure about.. it’s yellow!
> 
> one of the rabbits is a California and the other is Champagne de Argent.. jayden named his Fluffy and mine is Tick)


Maybe pekin duckling .. man ducklings are to cute! Where are the pics??


----------



## EllieMay

I posted them in the CDR..


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Maybe pekin duckling .. man ducklings are to cute! Where are the pics??


But just for you...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

U did get pekin duckling ? im jealous


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy lazy sunday nuts!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U did get pekin duckling ? im jealous


He came from a different place and hes supposed to be pure bread. I just didn’t pay any attention to what kind I was getting.. I wanted a mixture-))
son and I spent hours in the pen yesterday acclimating everything.. I can’t wait until it warms up so I can get back out there.. it’s 46 right now but supposed to creep over 80 today!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> He came from a different place and hes supposed to be pure bread. I just didn’t pay any attention to what kind I was getting.. I wanted a mixture-))
> son and I spent hours in the pen yesterday acclimating everything.. I can’t wait until it warms up so I can get back out there.. it’s 46 right now but supposed to creep over 80 today!!


Its 48 here and may creep to 50 lol


----------



## EllieMay

I like the cold weather... like once in a blue moon... I’m over it for this year! I need sunshine and lollipops ?


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its 48 here and may creep to 50 lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

So im seeing a lot of tiny ants and mounds in my new outdoor pens so im thinking going to home depot and get a bunch of outdoor ant bait traps. Any recommendations anyone? Ill leaning towards these. Torts wont be in the pens for at least another month or 2 untill i get it all planted


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

That works great, you can get the little liquid ones and place them around the borders. That stuff is a staple item in Hawaii.


----------



## EllieMay

It’s awfully quiet in here today... everyone must be closing in for a Monday???


----------



## Cathie G

It's been quiet all weekend. Which is okay because I've felt the same... but I did do a bit of lurking here there and everywhere.?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> It's been quiet all weekend. Which is okay because I've felt the same... but I did do a bit of lurking here there and everywhere.?


I have snuggled today.. with son, with ducklings, with bunnies, and of course Cinder.. she leaves me no choice.?

I did do some weed eating , and some mowing.. All of my tortoise yards are SUPER GREEN!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Braeden p

everyday we heard explosions down the road and really loud noises the other day the guy got swatted a bomb squad showed up every one you could imagine took them 3 hours to search through stuff and take items crazy week


----------



## Jan A

Braeden p said:


> everyday we heard explosions down the road and really loud noises the other day the guy got swatted a bomb squad showed up every one you could imagine took them 3 hours to search through stuff and take items crazy week


Was he just testing his work or was he having accidents with his work? That is totally whacked!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I have snuggled today.. with son, with ducklings, with bunnies, and of course Cinder.. she leaves me no choice.?
> 
> I did do some weed eating , and some mowing.. All of my tortoise yards are SUPER GREEN!
> View attachment 323027


That's so cute so I have to share this pic of Mr. Stucky. It's a picture of a picture.


----------



## Cathie G

Braeden p said:


> everyday we heard explosions down the road and really loud noises the other day the guy got swatted a bomb squad showed up every one you could imagine took them 3 hours to search through stuff and take items crazy week


Probably a good thing. Even if he wasn't plotting a mass shooting, it's pretty dumb to sound like you are.?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> That's so cute so I have to share this pic of Mr. Stucky. It's a picture of a picture.
> View attachment 323054


i love it! He looks right at home ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Good Morning Nuts!


----------



## EllieMay

(I’m trying to motivate myself)


----------



## Braeden p

Jan A said:


> Was he just testing his work or was he having accidents with his work? That is totally whacked!!


he was hitting his girlfriend she told the cops and said to be careful there is some dangerous stuff dont know everything but it will be in the papers soon


----------



## Braeden p

Cathie G said:


> it's pretty dumb to sound like you are.?


?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 323091
> 
> (I’m trying to motivate myself)


Your gonna have to try way harder than that lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy Tuesday nuts!...the day thats a lil better than monday


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Your gonna have to try way harder than that lol


Your right..I’m not feeling it


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Your right..I’m not feeling it


4 words a guy never wants to hear


----------



## Blackdog1714

Braeden p said:


> he was hitting his girlfriend she told the cops and said to be careful there is some dangerous stuff dont know everything but it will be in the papers soon


So what is the update? How many IED's and various bomb making supplies were removed from his home?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Good Morning! Safety suggestion- if you are landing your helicopter (Medivac) on the roof of your building you may want to shut the dampers on your air intakes on the roof! Otherwise it pulls in the exhaust as the chopper shuts down (2 minute process to safely halt the rotors) it smells like burnt kerosene on every (11) floor. I am awake now!!!!!


----------



## Braeden p

Blackdog1714 said:


> So what is the update? How many IED's and various bomb making supplies were removed from his home?


dont think there will be one for a while


----------



## EllieMay

Happy hump day nuts!


----------



## Alecks

Hey ya"ll im not dead


----------



## EllieMay

Alecks said:


> Hey ya"ll im not dead


Well that’s good!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy hump day nuts!


----------



## EllieMay

Bunny luv!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy hump day nuts!


Hay! Do you feel like playing a song for Alecks from me?


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Bunny luv!!!
> View attachment 323208
> View attachment 323209


I have one luvin me too much too. Still!??


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Imagine finding your lost tort this way. She said luckily she had tons of pictures of him (like any respectful tort owner) to prove ownership. He busted through her fence


----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Imagine finding your lost tort this way. She said luckily she had tons of pictures of him (like any respectful tort owner) to prove ownership. He busted through her fence


Holy crap.. so she had nine days only to claim her tort?? That’s Bs...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Hay! Do you feel like playing a song for Alecks from me?


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all.. Hope you have a great and easy day


----------



## Zoeclare




----------



## Zoeclare

Hey nuts! Weekend starts tonight for me! Hope you are all good!


----------



## Zoeclare




----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


Nooooooo! ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


No. After I saw her post a song kept running thru my mind. I haven't heard it since the 80's. It is Born to be Alive by Patrick Hernandez.,.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> No. After I saw her post a song kept running thru my mind. I haven't heard it since the 80's. It is Born to be Alive by Patrick Hernandez.,.?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Happy weekend start for two of us!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy friday nuts!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

gotta love roosters

happy Friday


----------



## EllieMay

happy Saturday nut house residents!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Sorry guys but that rooster video is too funny, I can’t stop watching it. Happy humid Saturday nuts.


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Sorry guys but that rooster video is too funny, I can’t stop watching it. Happy humid Saturday nuts.


I didn't get to see it.?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> I didn't get to see it.?





Cathie G said:


> I didn't get to see it.?



This one?


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> This one?


Yes yes yes and that's the kind of chicken I love. I want one and name it Beethoven.?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Hi all...
happy Saturday...


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Hi all...
> happy Saturday...


Happy Saturday to you too. It looks like everyone is quiet around here there and everywhere on the forum. It might be everyone is doing spring stuff.?


----------



## EllieMay

Happy Sunday!!! We celebrated my best friends birthday last night and she lives a couple hours away from me so my son and I stayed at her house last night.. now I’m washing ibuprofen down with coffee dreading the drive back home ?


----------



## Jan A

EllieMay said:


> Happy Sunday!!! We celebrated my best friends birthday last night and she lives a couple hours away from me so my son and I stayed at her house last night.. now I’m washing ibuprofen down with coffee dreading the drive back home ?


A little hair of the dog can temporarily revive energy levels when you get back home. And not Cinder's hair!!

We're in Hays, KS, on our way to Oklahoma to forever home, but still more trips back to Colorado & Wyoming.


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> Happy Sunday!!! We celebrated my best friends birthday last night and she lives a couple hours away from me so my son and I stayed at her house last night.. now I’m washing ibuprofen down with coffee dreading the drive back home ?


We are not as young as we used to be! I just refuse to pay the price for over indulging on alcohol anymore. I want to enjoy everyday since I hit my mif point! Good luck and be safe folks drive so angry now


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Happy Sunday!!! We celebrated my best friends birthday last night and she lives a couple hours away from me so my son and I stayed at her house last night.. now I’m washing ibuprofen down with coffee dreading the drive back home ?


It's so nice that you actually got to celebrate with your friend. Even though you had to drive home after I'll bet it was worth it.?


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> A little hair of the dog can temporarily revive energy levels when you get back home. And not Cinder's hair!!
> 
> We're in Hays, KS, on our way to Oklahoma to forever home, but still more trips back to Colorado & Wyoming.


I hope you can rest in between trips and take your time. I would love to move but moving wears me out just thinking about it.?


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> I hope you can rest in between trips and take your time. I would love to move but moving wears me out just thinking about it.?


Thanks. Moving is definitely going off my bucketit of things to do!!


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Thanks. Moving is definitely going off my bucketit of things to do!!


Yea it's probably a good move in the long run. It's just getting there and settled that's crazy.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy monday nuts! Hope everyone had a great monday.. i kno i kno, that like having a great stubbing of ur toe on the coffee table( not happening)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Hi all...
> happy Saturday...


Oh man! Hes getting so big! Nice job Mags. Ive missed you in here.. hope all is well


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oh man! Hes getting so big! Nice job Mags. Ive missed you in here.. hope all is well


Yeah, I'm ok now...It's Spring in Corvallis Oregon....




Mary Knobbins is as happy as she can be. She hates being in all winter...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Yeah, I'm ok now...It's Spring in Corvallis Oregon....
> View attachment 323495
> View attachment 323496
> View attachment 323497
> 
> Mary Knobbins is as happy as she can be. She hates being in all winter...


Happy happy joy joy


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Yeah, I'm ok now...It's Spring in Corvallis Oregon....
> View attachment 323495
> View attachment 323496
> View attachment 323497
> 
> Mary Knobbins is as happy as she can be. She hates being in all winter...


I love that picture. Her little face. I have a similar one with Sapphire thoroughly enjoying dandies ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Oh my do I belong here! I had the mic on during my Zoom meeting While I drove home in rush hour traffic! Somehow no curse words


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Oh my do I belong here! I had the mic on during my Zoom meeting While I drove home in rush hour traffic! Somehow no curse words


Well... I guess you now can let out your breath and breathe. You'll just have to figure out how to spell it to get by with it ? like me.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Well... I guess you now can let out your breath and breathe. You'll just have to figure out how to spell it to get by with it ? like me.


Ok I'm going to try it. Blue boobies hehehe


----------



## Blackdog1714

Uh oh gotta up my gardening game! Governor just said 4 plants allowed as long as they are out of the public view! Purple Cush has the prettiest buds


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Uh oh gotta up my gardening game! Governor just said 4 plants allowed as long as they are out of the public view! Purple Cush has the prettiest buds


Happy Birthday bro! Have a couple for me


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Uh oh gotta up my gardening game! Governor just said 4 plants allowed as long as they are out of the public view! Purple Cush has the prettiest buds


Happy Birthday!!! May your drinks be plentiful and your grins wide ?


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning amd welcome back to thirsty Thursday I’m slipping off For a few hours in the saddle with a friend and then a skinny margarita lunch!!


----------



## Alecks

EllieMay said:


> Good morning amd welcome back to thirsty Thursday I’m slipping off For a few hours in the saddle with a friend and then a skinny margarita lunch!!


you ride horses?


----------



## Alecks

Blackdog1714 said:


> Uh oh gotta up my gardening game! Governor just said 4 plants allowed as long as they are out of the public view! Purple Cush has the prettiest buds


Happy birthday! You share a birthday with my favorite music artist, Machine Gun Kelly, who also "gardens"


----------



## Blackdog1714

Thanks y'all but one margarita is all tonight S I have an ot shift tomorrow


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Uh oh gotta up my gardening game! Governor just said 4 plants allowed as long as they are out of the public view! Purple Cush has the prettiest buds


Happy birthday ? not sure what purple cush is so I'll have to go checking on Google. Darn you. Curiosity just kicked in.?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Is that like Maui Wowee?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Happy birthday ? not sure what purple cush is so I'll have to go checking on Google. Darn you. Curiosity just kicked in.?


Ok curiosity killed the cat ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

High THC and extremely beautiful


----------



## EllieMay

Alecks said:


> you ride horses?


I do! Had a great morning and two margaritas that weren’t skinny for a late lunch ? we rode up on a herd of deer that barely even ran from us.. beautiful scenery today!


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Thanks y'all but one margarita is all tonight S I have an ot shift tomorrow


I had two for you my friend.. diet is shot for the day


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

You all are contributing to the delinquency of a very sheltered, innocent, naive person. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> You all are contributing to the delinquency of a very sheltered, innocent, naive person. ?


At least you knew it was kinda like meowi wowee. I just got my Ed u ca tion ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Walked my chow chow- Arabella earlier today in the alleys hunting weeds and ran across a baby Robin on the ground. Arabella sniffed him once and then ignored him! She is so sweet


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> At least you knew it was kinda like meowi wowee. I just got my Ed u ca tion ?


I meant me


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy friday nutty friends!!! Have a nutastic day!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy friday nutty friends!!! Have a nutastic day!


That’s really enthusiastic ?.... but same back atcha!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> That’s really enthusiastic ?.... but same back atcha!!


Its friday not monday lol


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its friday not monday lol


Being retired has its rewards. I'm watching "Bar Rescue" right now. TGIF, Chubs!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> Being retired has its rewards.  I'm watching "Bar Rescue" right now. TGIF, Chubs!!


Great show!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its friday not monday lol


I’ll start feeling it when I can get into weekend mode. Gotta get through the work day first!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I’ll start feeling it when I can get into weekend mode. Gotta get through the work day first!


2 more hrs here. I feel ya


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

You know what that means! Cheers!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> You know what that means! Cheers!





Chubbs the tegu said:


> You know what that means! Cheers!


Get some!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

6 hours and 14 minutes till party and pack up sully time


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I just transplanted a couple plantains from another part of my yard to see if they will grow lol( yup im bored)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I dont wanna plant my seed mix yet since its still kinda cold


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

I steal plantains from the schoolyard and plant them at home. I donʻt think Iʻll get in trouble for stealing weeds. ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> View attachment 323737


There is no such thing as spring in new england lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I steal plantains from the schoolyard and plant them at home. I donʻt think Iʻll get in trouble for stealing weeds. ?


Depend what kind of weed lmao


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> 6 hours and 14 minutes till party and pack up sully time


6 hours!!! Ill be drunk as a flea swimming in whiskey


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Too bad it isnʻt purple krush - it would keep these little kids in check for the day. Ice cream then nappy-poo for all of you!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Too bad it isnʻt purple krush - it would keep these little kids in check for the day. Ice cream then nappy-poo for all of you!


Genius i tell u


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Follow me for more world-class parenting tips


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Follow me for more world-class parenting tips


Industrial velcro works wonders


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And these damn ads popping up while im typing are driving me insane!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Driving....nope. youʻre already there


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Driving....nope. youʻre already there


Yeah im like a tesla on auto drive


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I tried phone s*x for the fist time last night... the holes were to small


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yeah im like a tesla on auto drive


Well, hubby is driving back to Colorado tomorrow for another load to move. I'm guarding the cats & staying put!! 4 or 5 days of no micromanaging...yippee!!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Yay Jan! Mini vacation!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> Well, hubby is driving back to Colorado tomorrow for another load to move. I'm guarding the cats & staying put!! 4 or 5 days of no micromanaging...yippee!!


What times he leaving? Haha


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Chubbs!


Stop screaming my name! Theres a time and place for that


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

When ur in my trunk lmao


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

@EllieMay how my silkies doing???


----------



## Alecks

Blackdog1714 said:


> High THC and extremely beautiful


oh how i wish i wasn't 14


----------



## Alecks

EllieMay said:


> I do! Had a great morning and two margaritas that weren’t skinny for a late lunch ? we rode up on a herd of deer that barely even ran from us.. beautiful scenery today!


I just bought a horse!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Alecks said:


> I just bought a horse!


A rocking horse? Haha


----------



## Alecks

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Stop screaming my name! Theres a time and place for that


i uh uhm uh um...... MOM COME GET ME IM SCARED


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I know u didnt by a real horse at 14 lol


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Be afraid.....be very afraid (especially if Chubbs is around)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Be afraid.....be very afraid (especially if Chubbs is around)


Ur suppose to be checking id’s at the door!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

How u gonna fall for that fake mustache


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Now i must behave and tell nursery rhymes smh
Jack and jill went up the hill with each a buck and a quarter .. nope


----------



## ZenHerper

*_carries laundry basket downstairs_*

*_steps onto skateboard_*

*_throws laundry basket_*

*_jumps off skateboard_*

*_tangles in cobweb_*

*_flails around_*

*_hits head on pipe_*

*_lands under laundry_*



You kids seriously need to clean up down here...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Or be more careful where ur walking and buy a duster


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Here is my brain after dealing with Chubbs on a Friday
View attachment IMG_2221.MOV


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Here is my brain after dealing with Chubbs on a Fridat
> View attachment 323740


Liessss! Thats ur uterus lmao


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!! I am dead


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

It wont kill ya.. maybe put u in a wheel chair.. but ull live haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> There is no such thing as spring in new england lol


Or hawaii.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


I ain't watching it. You're nuts ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I ain't watching it. You're nuts ?


Good song!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Alecks

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I know u didnt by a real horse at 14 lol


do you have facebook? I posted the whole process on there. I actually bought a horse. His name is Sherman Ray. He is 15-16hh. And 22 years old. He's a really good boy.


----------



## Alecks

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 323738


omfg i hate you so much chubbs. (im just playing you know I luv ya)


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> @EllieMay how my silkies doing???


They are all doing great and beautiful! I have lots of farm updates for you!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

We do have Spring in Hawaii. Or maybe this is Fall. And yes, thatʻs my damned finger in the picture. SMH


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Good song!


Yes I couldn't resist.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> They are all doing great and beautiful! I have lots of farm updates for you!


I dont wanna here about ur sheep stuck in the fence updates


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I dont wanna here about ur sheep stuck in the fence updates


I have none of those stories and I don’t need you to be a jackass.. so drink and be merry!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I have none of those stories and I don’t need you to be a jackass.. so drink and be merry!!!


Thats asking a lil to much haha


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thats asking a lil to much haha


Bull lonely!!! I know where your at and we are like soles.. so get right my friend and let’s be ...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Bull lonely!!! I know where your at and we are like soles.. so get right my friend and let’s be ...


You are correctomongo!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Grab a beer, grab a chair, and get there


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Alecks

what are yall up to?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

About 5ʻ2" - 5ʻ5" with heels on.


----------



## ZenHerper

Laundry...


----------



## Alecks

ZenHerper said:


> Laundry...


ewwwwwwwwww


----------



## ZenHerper

Alecks said:


> ewwwwwwwwww


It's so much worse when I don't...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Having milk and cookies watching tom and jerry


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Listening to some throwbacks


----------



## ZenHerper

Watching my babies wake up...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I just shower with my clothes on.. kill 2 birds w one stone


----------



## ZenHerper

It's so much worse when I don't...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

ZenHerper said:


> Watching my babies wake up...
> 
> View attachment 323747


Very cool! Fly traps


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I remember having one as a kid and throwing pieces of raw hamburger in there


----------



## Alecks

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Having milk and cookies watching tom and jerry


For real? im jealous


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Alecks said:


> For real? im jealous


Of course not! Im having doritos


----------



## ZenHerper

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I remember having one as a kid and throwing pieces of raw hamburger in there


Kills them pretty quick...but the mass-produced ones sold in department stores are sad to begin with.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

ZenHerper said:


> Kills them pretty quick...but the mass-produced ones sold in department stores are sad to begin with.


True story. That explains why mine never lived long


----------



## Alecks

CHUBBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I HAVE QUESTIONS


----------



## ZenHerper

It's so much worse when I don't...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> True story. That explains why mine never lived long


Lil shop of horrors


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> What times he leaving? Haha


Too early for me. I'm nosediving into some serious sleep time tomorrow. That trash can lid adventure wore me out!


----------



## Jan A

Alecks said:


> i uh uhm uh um...... MOM COME GET ME IM SCARED


It'll be okay when we get Chubb's meds down him.. disregard the wall thumping.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> Too early for me. I'm nosediving into some serious sleep time tomorrow. That trash can lid adventure wore me out!


Now we’re role playing w snoopy


----------



## Alecks

hot guys and grilled cheese is all I need


----------



## Jan A

Snoopy’s mom said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!! I am dead


No, you only think you are. He's going to start up all over again any second now.


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I dont wanna here about ur sheep stuck in the fence updates


Did that dang horse get out again?


----------



## Alecks

do any of ya'll know who the hot guy is? ^^^


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> No, you only think you are. He's going to start up all over again any second now.


Playing dead only works for bears ( sometimes)


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Yeah we know you donʻt even care if thereʻs a pulse.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Alecks said:


> do any of ya'll know who the hot guy is? ^^^


Scrappy from scooby doo?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Yeah we know you donʻt even care if thereʻs a pulse.


Still warm? Lmao


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

It wasnt me


----------



## Alecks

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Scrappy from scooby doo?


----------



## Jan A

ZenHerper said:


> Watching my babies wake up...
> 
> View attachment 323747





ZenHerper said:


> It's so much worse when I don't...


I hear you. Must wear clothes when I shower 'cause nothing's hanging where it used to.


----------



## Jan A

Alecks said:


> do any of ya'll know who the hot guy is? ^^^


Am I supposed to? I don't see many new movies or videos. I'm still hung up on Michael Jackson videos.


----------



## Alecks

Jan A said:


> Am I supposed to? I don't see many new movies or videos. I'm still hung up on Michael Jackson videos.


YES YOU SHOULD KNOW WHO HE IS HES MY HUSBAND COLSON BAKER


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

You have a husband? I thought you were 14


----------



## ZenHerper

Snoopy’s mom said:


> You have a husband? I thought you were 14


They like to plan ahead...


----------



## ZenHerper

It's so much worse when I don't...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I plan ahead for my escape


----------



## Alecks

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I plan ahead for my escape


Escape of what? The Cold Dark Room?


----------



## ZenHerper

From people who plan ahead on the innernets...


----------



## Alecks

my freaking gecko chomped on my finger and now it's bleeding


----------



## ZenHerper

Your gecko needs a bandaid...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Planted some strawberry plants in the tort enclosure. Beautiful day! 70’s


----------



## EllieMay

i transplanted tall grass and weeds to my chicken pen this morning. They were grateful.. then Took my kid out for a funday In bossier city.. Hitting the McDonald’s drive thru now and homeward bound!!! I’m pooped!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> i transplanted tall grass and weeds to my chicken pen this morning. They were grateful.. then Took my kid out for a funday In bossier city.. Hitting the McDonald’s drive thru now and homeward bound!!! I’m pooped!
> View attachment 323804
> View attachment 323805
> View attachment 323806


Looks fun!


----------



## Cathie G

Alecks said:


> Escape of what? The Cold Dark Room?


I didn't know anyone could escape that place.?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

You can check out anytime you like but you can never leave


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> i transplanted tall grass and weeds to my chicken pen this morning. They were grateful.. then Took my kid out for a funday In bossier city.. Hitting the McDonald’s drive thru now and homeward bound!!! I’m pooped!
> View attachment 323804
> View attachment 323805
> View attachment 323806


After that last picture I can see why. ??


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> You can check out anytime you like but you can never leave


Yea... I'm so snoopy I gotta see how everyone is doing ?


----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> You can check out anytime you like but you can never leave


----------



## EllieMay

Some Silkie shots for @Chubbs the tegu


----------



## Blackdog1714

Wait till the silkies molt then they will be ready for chubbs!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Some Silkie shots for @Chubbs the tegu
> View attachment 323872
> View attachment 323873
> View attachment 323874


Getting big!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Love that lil ducky


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Some Silkie shots for @Chubbs the tegu
> View attachment 323872
> View attachment 323873
> View attachment 323874


Mommy hen with her brood?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Love that lil ducky


the ducks have bonded with the geese and Big Daddy guards the hell out of them! He is just now starting to realize that they were mine first!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Did a lil work on the enclosure today( very lil but its a start lol)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy monday nuts!


----------



## ZenHerper

Whadda the monday nuts have to be happy about...?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

ZenHerper said:


> Whadda the monday nuts have to be happy about...?


That mondays over


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Did a lil work on the enclosure today( very lil but its a start lol)
> View attachment 323929


looks really nice!!!


----------



## EllieMay

This elderly man has been spotted pulling into the jr high softball Game.. are those girls safe??? ???
???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> This elderly man has been spotted pulling into the jr high softball Game.. are those girls safe??? ???
> ???
> View attachment 323946
> View attachment 323947


Damnit Blackdog


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Damnit Blackdog


I would rock that sh!t in a second. Come on that is a classic wagon, but to be movie correct I would like the truck!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Up and at em nuts!!! Oh my, I have been hit daily with bags of them! Today is day 5 or 6. ?


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning and Happy Tuesday... I finally Rolled out with my NotGiveAShit today.. it’s gonna be a good day ;-)


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> Good morning and Happy Tuesday... I finally Rolled out with my NotGiveAShit today.. it’s gonna be a good day ;-)


Oh I absolutely love those kind of days!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Thats everyday haha


----------



## Maggie3fan

I am really old fashioned. So because of how things are done nowadays in Oregon, I haven't had fast food for months. Today I ordered online...then drove to the place...line out in the street...omg...so I go around the block... in the out...threw it into reverse, jetted into the lot...backwards, only forwards...or so....anyway...so this kid takes a bag to a car...so I holler (while holding up a few cars who are trying to leave) hey kid, I don't have a cell phone...I'm Maggie...he yells...hang tight...so he actually runs into the building...possibly because I am now holding up 5 or 6 cars, and I am holding them up headlight to headlight...hahaha...5 seconds and he was handing me my bag...now there are honks...lol...So just to be a bigger b***h, I pulled a massively wonderful smokey burnout, and smoked them all out. In fact, I am so immature, and it was such a grand burnout, I laughed out loud and ran the stop sign...
I've covered my car...just in case. Hot rods are SO much fun...hahahahahahahahahahahaha wheeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Jan A

maggie3fan said:


> I am really old fashioned. So because of how things are done nowadays in Oregon, I haven't had fast food for months. Today I ordered online...then drove to the place...line out in the street...omg...so I go around the block... in the out...threw it into reverse, jetted into the lot...backwards, only forwards...or so....anyway...so this kid takes a bag to a car...so I holler (while holding up a few cars who are trying to leave) hey kid, I don't have a cell phone...I'm Maggie...he yells...hang tight...so he actually runs into the building...possibly because I am now holding up 5 or 6 cars, and I am holding them up headlight to headlight...hahaha...5 seconds and he was handing me my bag...now there are honks...lol...So just to be a bigger b***h, I pulled a massively wonderful smokey burnout, and smoked them all out. In fact, I am so immature, and it was such a grand burnout, I laughed out loud and ran the stop sign...
> I've covered my car...just in case. Hot rods are SO much fun...hahahahahahahahahahahaha wheeeeeeeeeeee


You should get out more Maggie. You go, girl!!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

maggie3fan said:


> I am really old fashioned. So because of how things are done nowadays in Oregon, I haven't had fast food for months. Today I ordered online...then drove to the place...line out in the street...omg...so I go around the block... in the out...threw it into reverse, jetted into the lot...backwards, only forwards...or so....anyway...so this kid takes a bag to a car...so I holler (while holding up a few cars who are trying to leave) hey kid, I don't have a cell phone...I'm Maggie...he yells...hang tight...so he actually runs into the building...possibly because I am now holding up 5 or 6 cars, and I am holding them up headlight to headlight...hahaha...5 seconds and he was handing me my bag...now there are honks...lol...So just to be a bigger b***h, I pulled a massively wonderful smokey burnout, and smoked them all out. In fact, I am so immature, and it was such a grand burnout, I laughed out loud and ran the stop sign...
> I've covered my car...just in case. Hot rods are SO much fun...hahahahahahahahahahahaha wheeeeeeeeeeee


I’m sitting here giggling me *** off


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> I am really old fashioned. So because of how things are done nowadays in Oregon, I haven't had fast food for months. Today I ordered online...then drove to the place...line out in the street...omg...so I go around the block... in the out...threw it into reverse, jetted into the lot...backwards, only forwards...or so....anyway...so this kid takes a bag to a car...so I holler (while holding up a few cars who are trying to leave) hey kid, I don't have a cell phone...I'm Maggie...he yells...hang tight...so he actually runs into the building...possibly because I am now holding up 5 or 6 cars, and I am holding them up headlight to headlight...hahaha...5 seconds and he was handing me my bag...now there are honks...lol...So just to be a bigger b***h, I pulled a massively wonderful smokey burnout, and smoked them all out. In fact, I am so immature, and it was such a grand burnout, I laughed out loud and ran the stop sign...
> I've covered my car...just in case. Hot rods are SO much fun...hahahahahahahahahahahaha wheeeeeeeeeeee


OMG I would **** myself if I saw that. SO used to tweens in their angry can of bees hooptie!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> OMG I would **** myself if I saw that. SO used to tweens in their angry can of bees hooptie!


Yeah...I know....but my car is no hooptie...running an 5 yr old LT1 engine...and I am a 74 yr old very talented driver with a car that does serious burnouts and in reverse no less... sometimes I have a little too much fun. How embarrassing it would have been to have screwed that up. lol


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> Yeah...I know....but my car is no hooptie...running an 5 yr old LT1 engine...and I am a 74 yr old very talented driver with a car that does serious burnouts and in reverse no less... sometimes I have a little too much fun. How embarrassing it would have been to have screwed that up. lol


Negative you got you a SLEEPER- Granny driving a Camaro means 6 cylinder-burn outs are never expected!!!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> Negative you got you a SLEEPER- Granny driving a Camaro means 6 cylinder-burn outs are never expected!!!!


No...wait...? as in six cylinders????????????? Yep, I am a granny, but my car is no sleeper...I am on my third V 8 engine, each faster then the last. Started with a 327 to a 350 and now the high performance LT1. Evidently now that Virginia is a legal state I'm thinkin you have lost your mind.
ME...I have taken 2 professional driving courses, I took a drifting course in my "hoopty" Camaro, I have always been mechanical and into faster. Illegal drag racing is a hobby, I practice donuts and sliding in my church parking lot. I am a very talented if somewhat angry driver. I absolutely useta love getting a friend in the car in the snow and freakin them out... whee hahaha
CAR...small and easy to maneuver, it has bigger pistons, shaved cam, high compression heads, new speed chip in the computer, and more speed crap, redone all steering gear, ball joints, spindles and tie rods etc., turbo 350 tranny, positrac. I've been driving this same car the same way for 33 years. I know exactly what it will do and I love doing it.
I haven't gotten a ticket in 4 years, (whew).
Anyway...some things are funny...some kids who I give a ride to, can't find the button to lower the window, hey kid, see that crank? lol... Nothing inside the driving compartment is electric, this is a stripped down hot rod...and it is just so kool


maggie3fan said:


> Yeah...I know....but my car is no hooptie...running an 5 yr old LT1 engine...and I am a 74 yr old very talented driver with a car that does serious burnouts and in reverse no less... sometimes I have a little too much fun. How embarrassing it would have been to have screwed that up. lol


Now I am realizing how you meant your comment, not me but...anyway, I had already written this before I realized what you meant...so I'm gonna post this anyway


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> No...wait...? as in six cylinders????????????? Yep, I am a granny, but my car is no sleeper...I am on my third V 8 engine, each faster then the last. Started with a 327 to a 350 and now the high performance LT1. Evidently now that Virginia is a legal state I'm thinkin you have lost your mind.
> ME...I have taken 2 professional driving courses, I took a drifting course in my "hoopty" Camaro, I have always been mechanical and into faster. Illegal drag racing is a hobby, I practice donuts and sliding in my church parking lot. I am a very talented if somewhat angry driver. I absolutely useta love getting a friend in the car in the snow and freakin them out... whee hahaha
> CAR...small and easy to maneuver, it has bigger pistons, shaved cam, high compression heads, new speed chip in the computer, and more speed crap, redone all steering gear, ball joints, spindles and tie rods etc., turbo 350 tranny, positrac. I've been driving this same car the same way for 33 years. I know exactly what it will do and I love doing it.
> I haven't gotten a ticket in 4 years, (whew).
> Anyway...some things are funny...some kids who I give a ride to, can't find the button to lower the window, hey kid, see that crank? lol... Nothing inside the driving compartment is electric, this is a stripped down hot rod...and it is just so kool
> 
> Now I am realizing how you meant your comment, not me but...anyway, I had already written this before I realized what you meant...so I'm gonna post this anyway
> View attachment 324079
> View attachment 324080
> View attachment 324080
> View attachment 324079


I can't fix it moderator...photos


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I am really old fashioned. So because of how things are done nowadays in Oregon, I haven't had fast food for months. Today I ordered online...then drove to the place...line out in the street...omg...so I go around the block... in the out...threw it into reverse, jetted into the lot...backwards, only forwards...or so....anyway...so this kid takes a bag to a car...so I holler (while holding up a few cars who are trying to leave) hey kid, I don't have a cell phone...I'm Maggie...he yells...hang tight...so he actually runs into the building...possibly because I am now holding up 5 or 6 cars, and I am holding them up headlight to headlight...hahaha...5 seconds and he was handing me my bag...now there are honks...lol...So just to be a bigger b***h, I pulled a massively wonderful smokey burnout, and smoked them all out. In fact, I am so immature, and it was such a grand burnout, I laughed out loud and ran the stop sign...
> I've covered my car...just in case. Hot rods are SO much fun...hahahahahahahahahahahaha wheeeeeeeeeeee


I'll bet the kids were yelling Go girl!?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

maggie3fan said:


> No...wait...? as in six cylinders????????????? Yep, I am a granny, but my car is no sleeper...I am on my third V 8 engine, each faster then the last. Started with a 327 to a 350 and now the high performance LT1. Evidently now that Virginia is a legal state I'm thinkin you have lost your mind.
> ME...I have taken 2 professional driving courses, I took a drifting course in my "hoopty" Camaro, I have always been mechanical and into faster. Illegal drag racing is a hobby, I practice donuts and sliding in my church parking lot. I am a very talented if somewhat angry driver. I absolutely useta love getting a friend in the car in the snow and freakin them out... whee hahaha
> CAR...small and easy to maneuver, it has bigger pistons, shaved cam, high compression heads, new speed chip in the computer, and more speed crap, redone all steering gear, ball joints, spindles and tie rods etc., turbo 350 tranny, positrac. I've been driving this same car the same way for 33 years. I know exactly what it will do and I love doing it.
> I haven't gotten a ticket in 4 years, (whew).
> Anyway...some things are funny...some kids who I give a ride to, can't find the button to lower the window, hey kid, see that crank? lol... Nothing inside the driving compartment is electric, this is a stripped down hot rod...and it is just so kool
> 
> Now I am realizing how you meant your comment, not me but...anyway, I had already written this before I realized what you meant...so I'm gonna post this anyway
> View attachment 324079
> View attachment 324080
> View attachment 324080
> View attachment 324079


Is there a cassette player? Lol My father had a SS 454. Fun times.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Maggie you are so much fun! I remember riding around in a Camaro in the 80's at it was wheezer. this is what I meant 

1982–1985: 2.5 L (151 cid) LQ8 / LQ9 _Iron Duke_ I4
1982–1984: 2.8 L (173 cid) _LC1_ V6
1985–1989: 2.8 L (173 cid) _LB8_ V6
1990–1992: 3.1 L (191 cid) _LH0_ V6
GM tried to not make a gas guzzler and putting in a 6 cylinder was like putting blocks on your feet and walking. At least the T-Tops were cool! Soup it up and drive the wheels off!


----------



## Jan A

maggie3fan said:


> No...wait...? as in six cylinders????????????? Yep, I am a granny, but my car is no sleeper...I am on my third V 8 engine, each faster then the last. Started with a 327 to a 350 and now the high performance LT1. Evidently now that Virginia is a legal state I'm thinkin you have lost your mind.
> ME...I have taken 2 professional driving courses, I took a drifting course in my "hoopty" Camaro, I have always been mechanical and into faster. Illegal drag racing is a hobby, I practice donuts and sliding in my church parking lot. I am a very talented if somewhat angry driver. I absolutely useta love getting a friend in the car in the snow and freakin them out... whee hahaha
> CAR...small and easy to maneuver, it has bigger pistons, shaved cam, high compression heads, new speed chip in the computer, and more speed crap, redone all steering gear, ball joints, spindles and tie rods etc., turbo 350 tranny, positrac. I've been driving this same car the same way for 33 years. I know exactly what it will do and I love doing it.
> I haven't gotten a ticket in 4 years, (whew).
> Anyway...some things are funny...some kids who I give a ride to, can't find the button to lower the window, hey kid, see that crank? lol... Nothing inside the driving compartment is electric, this is a stripped down hot rod...and it is just so kool
> 
> Now I am realizing how you meant your comment, not me but...anyway, I had already written this before I realized what you meant...so I'm gonna post this anyway
> View attachment 324079
> View attachment 324080
> View attachment 324080
> View attachment 324079


Super bada** car to go with a great lady with a bada** attitude. The past year & a half have shut us all in...no more & never again!!


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> No...wait...? as in six cylinders????????????? Yep, I am a granny, but my car is no sleeper...I am on my third V 8 engine, each faster then the last. Started with a 327 to a 350 and now the high performance LT1. Evidently now that Virginia is a legal state I'm thinkin you have lost your mind.
> ME...I have taken 2 professional driving courses, I took a drifting course in my "hoopty" Camaro, I have always been mechanical and into faster. Illegal drag racing is a hobby, I practice donuts and sliding in my church parking lot. I am a very talented if somewhat angry driver. I absolutely useta love getting a friend in the car in the snow and freakin them out... whee hahaha
> CAR...small and easy to maneuver, it has bigger pistons, shaved cam, high compression heads, new speed chip in the computer, and more speed crap, redone all steering gear, ball joints, spindles and tie rods etc., turbo 350 tranny, positrac. I've been driving this same car the same way for 33 years. I know exactly what it will do and I love doing it.
> I haven't gotten a ticket in 4 years, (whew).
> Anyway...some things are funny...some kids who I give a ride to, can't find the button to lower the window, hey kid, see that crank? lol... Nothing inside the driving compartment is electric, this is a stripped down hot rod...and it is just so kool
> 
> Now I am realizing how you meant your comment, not me but...anyway, I had already written this before I realized what you meant...so I'm gonna post this anyway
> View attachment 324079
> View attachment 324080
> View attachment 324080
> View attachment 324079


That's ok. I love classic cars. Nice ? especially well kept ones.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Is there a cassette player? Lol My father had a SS 454. Fun times.


No I have a good CD player and killer speakers...Led Zeppelin...oh yeah


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

I think they just started putting CD players around that time. My favorite Zeppelin song - Kashmir baby!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> I am really old fashioned. So because of how things are done nowadays in Oregon, I haven't had fast food for months. Today I ordered online...then drove to the place...line out in the street...omg...so I go around the block... in the out...threw it into reverse, jetted into the lot...backwards, only forwards...or so....anyway...so this kid takes a bag to a car...so I holler (while holding up a few cars who are trying to leave) hey kid, I don't have a cell phone...I'm Maggie...he yells...hang tight...so he actually runs into the building...possibly because I am now holding up 5 or 6 cars, and I am holding them up headlight to headlight...hahaha...5 seconds and he was handing me my bag...now there are honks...lol...So just to be a bigger b***h, I pulled a massively wonderful smokey burnout, and smoked them all out. In fact, I am so immature, and it was such a grand burnout, I laughed out loud and ran the stop sign...
> I've covered my car...just in case. Hot rods are SO much fun...hahahahahahahahahahahaha wheeeeeeeeeeee


U sure it wasnt the switch blade u were waving at him?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy thursday! NFL draft tonight and we better get a damn QB!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Is there a cassette player? Lol My father had a SS 454. Fun times.


454...see what great cars Detroit made in the 50', 60' 70's and 80's?!!. Then Japan took over, and yeah, I know as fast as my car is, Nissan 350's are killer fast, Infinity G35 sports coupe... drove one across the US got 4 tickets in 3 days. Omg what a fast crazy car, 6 speed, 100 speakers lol, all the bells and whistles. When I got back in my IROC after driving that car, it was like leaving a Maserati and getting into a Model T. But holy cats what a trip that was. 
I used to operate an auto drive away and delivered cars for dealers, driving or towing.. What a fun job that was...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy thursday! NFL draft tonight and we better get a damn QB!


WE???? I will be watching Swamp People tonight. I used to really like football. It was different then, not so many rules...no I sacked the quarterback dance? No dancing after a touchdown in the end zone? Why the f not? Doesn't hurt anybody, was fun to see and the rules about how you can tackle? Really? These more "modern" teams are sissies in my book, highly paid athletes like race horses with spindly ankles. There are no star powered football players nowadaze like Jerry Rice, Freddie Biletnikoff, Joe Namath, Kenny Stabler, Ben Davidson...I could go on, but for me football is like what they are doing to NASCAR, too many rules, all the same, whitewashed the fun out of both. Too many safety things, too many rules, *BORING*

Omg!!! Jack freakin Tatum...what an exciting player to watch...I have given myself a headache...going now...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Oh man...I have become my mother...reminiscing about the "good old days"...oh hell


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Been raining for 2 weeks straight here! ?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Oh man...I have become my mother...reminiscing about the "good old days"...oh hell


My son does that and he's only in his 40's. I'll have to rub it in next time ? he starts.


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Been raining for 2 weeks straight here! ?


Oklahoma, rainy or overcast & raining all day yesterday. If I don't start seeing some spring flowers & blue skies, I can't be held responsible for being mean to my kitties who decided to have a chase the kitty exercise & who can howl the best after I finally fell asleep at 4 am. They're both neutered, but Kelly has such a nice tight a** that Buster can't resist trying to pounce.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> Oklahoma, rainy or overcast & raining all day yesterday. If I don't start seeing some spring flowers & blue skies, I can't be held responsible for being mean to my kitties who decided to have a chase the kitty exercise & who can howl the best after I finally fell asleep at 4 am. They're both neutered, but Kelly has such a nice tight a** that Buster can't resist trying to pounce.


Those are hard to find these days ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

It’s been cloudy but warm. Snoops made it about 50 feet in 3 minutes. That’s called having the zoomies according to tortoises. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> It’s been cloudy but warm. Snoops made it about 50 feet in 3 minutes. That’s called having the zoomies according to tortoises. ?


Or he got into ur cocaine stash haha


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Again?!!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Again?!!!!


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I am really old fashioned. So because of how things are done nowadays in Oregon, I haven't had fast food for months. Today I ordered online...then drove to the place...line out in the street...omg...so I go around the block... in the out...threw it into reverse, jetted into the lot...backwards, only forwards...or so....anyway...so this kid takes a bag to a car...so I holler (while holding up a few cars who are trying to leave) hey kid, I don't have a cell phone...I'm Maggie...he yells...hang tight...so he actually runs into the building...possibly because I am now holding up 5 or 6 cars, and I am holding them up headlight to headlight...hahaha...5 seconds and he was handing me my bag...now there are honks...lol...So just to be a bigger b***h, I pulled a massively wonderful smokey burnout, and smoked them all out. In fact, I am so immature, and it was such a grand burnout, I laughed out loud and ran the stop sign...
> I've covered my car...just in case. Hot rods are SO much fun...hahahahahahahahahahahaha wheeeeeeeeeeee


Well... I live on an Avenue and my picture window gives me a great view of the activity. I'm 2 houses down from a cross street if that makes sense. On the north side it's one way and if you turn that way YOU are driving the WRONG way. Heather and I started counting how many people couldn't read a street sign. Well that got boring cause we lost count. So we switched to counting the ones that can read but go up it in reverse. I promise this is a true story.?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Jan A said:


> Oklahoma, rainy or overcast & raining all day yesterday. If I don't start seeing some spring flowers & blue skies, I can't be held responsible for being mean to my kitties who decided to have a chase the kitty exercise & who can howl the best after I finally fell asleep at 4 am. They're both neutered, but Kelly has such a nice tight a** that Buster can't resist trying to pounce.


Pictures of them, your cats...
here's some sun


Here's Smokey, I adopted him from the pound in 2019...he's 13 this year


This is Simon, he is 7 this year, rescued him 2 yrs ago. He's a 30 pound Maine Coon and Norwegian Forest cross and has a melanoma growing in his right eye and has gone blind in it this year...


Now smile and be happy...lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I need a vote.. chin fur or no chin fur?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I need a vote.. chin fur or no chin fur?
> View attachment 324203


That's a good picture of you. I like it but to make it stay nice would take a lot of trimming.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> That's a good picture of you. I like it but to make it stay nice would take a lot of trimming.


Not really. Im not that hairy lol


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Not really. Im not that hairy lol


With the close trim, does it give you any padding when you do face plants? As you get older, you'll need to worry about safe landings more.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I need a vote.. chin fur or no chin fur?
> View attachment 324203


Keep it


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I need a vote.. chin fur or no chin fur?
> View attachment 324203


I like it!


----------



## EllieMay

It’s finally here ... FRIDAY!!!!! 
my alarm was set for 5am but the dog was outside barking like crazy at the storm (which is a baby breeze) so I had to get up and let him in... flip side, it gave me time to pop in here?. Got mega cleaning to do as I work from home today in preparation of our annual crawfish boil tomorrow.. Sundays gonna suck! I am also Going to a barrel race this evening with a friend of mine that still competes and she and I are having Margaritas after.. yes, WELCOME FRIDAY!!!
wishing everyone an awesome day!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I need a vote.. chin fur or no chin fur?
> View attachment 324203


I love mustaches and goatees...You should grow both...BUT...grow some hair on your head and you are pretty enuf without face hair...


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> Pictures of them, your cats...
> here's some sun
> View attachment 324185
> 
> Here's Smokey, I adopted him from the pound in 2019...he's 13 this year
> View attachment 324187
> 
> This is Simon, he is 7 this year, rescued him 2 yrs ago. He's a 30 pound Maine Coon and Norwegian Forest cross and has a melanoma growing in his right eye and has gone blind in it this year...
> View attachment 324188
> 
> Now smile and be happy...lol


I posted these photos for Jan A


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I need a vote.. chin fur or no chin fur?
> View attachment 324203


Depends are you prowling night clubs or schools?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

A goatee would be nice. That wasnʻt one of the choices... I have the dumbs, cannot brain right now itʻs too early


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Depends are you prowling night clubs or schools?


Bingo


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy Friday nuts!


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Not really. Im not that hairy lol


Well... you could use an eyebrow pencil to fill in the blank spaces ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

What a Friday! Braved winds to play some tennis this morning then went alley prowling in the afternoon! One mulberry about 4' tall and 3 hibiscus bushes about 3' tall.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> I like it!


Thank you tassels! Long time no see. How ya been?


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thank you tassels! Long time no see. How ya been?


I'm good thanks, how are you? Finally got some time off work as I tested positive for covid! ?? Only got a bit of a headache and tiredness though, so just like being mildly hungover, which I have plenty of experience with! Plenty of time to catch up with all the nuttiness!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> I'm good thanks, how are you? Finally got some time off work as I tested positive for covid! ?? Only got a bit of a headache and tiredness though, so just like being mildly hungover, which I have plenty of experience with! Plenty of time to catch up with all the nuttiness!


Hope you get well soon! Thank god i only imagined kissing u ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I better not get imaginary covid! And imaginary child support


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hope you get well soon! Thank god i only imagined kissing u ?


? Only 8 isolation days left then I'm back in the tassels!


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I better not get imaginary covid! And imaginary child support


From kissing? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> From kissing? ?


Well.....i havent been totally honest haha


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well.....i havent been totally honest haha


Cheeky!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I needed a humid hide to prevent pyramiding ?


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I needed a humid hide to prevent pyramiding ?


Yes but what do you fill it with? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Something i found in the tall grass ?


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Something i found in the tall grass ?


Great, I do enjoy a pickle ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Great, I do enjoy a pickle ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Of course u do! Ur vegan


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 324289


Strangly hypnotic!


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Of course u do! Ur vegan


I have a confession to make about that!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

U ate a hotdog


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U ate a hotdog


Nooo, gross! I ate some cheese! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Nooo, gross! I ate some cheese! ?


How was it?


----------



## Cathie G

Zoeclare said:


> I'm good thanks, how are you? Finally got some time off work as I tested positive for covid! ?? Only got a bit of a headache and tiredness though, so just like being mildly hungover, which I have plenty of experience with! Plenty of time to catch up with all the nuttiness!


Oh I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers. Some people don't get a nasty case so I'll hope that for you.??


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> How was it?


So good! It was when I was doing those 12 hour night shifts and one morning I got home and was so cold and POed I just decided I wanted a proper pizza with cheese that actually melted! Not gonna lie I've done it a couple of times since then as well! So naughty!


----------



## Zoeclare

Cathie G said:


> Oh I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers. Some people don't get a nasty case so I'll hope that for you.??


Thank you so much, so far I've felt OK so fingers crossed ? I'm so bored as well, I actually miss work!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pepperoni next


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Pepperoni next


Baby steps, I might try a yogurt ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Baby steps, I might try a yogurt ?


----------



## Cathie G

Zoeclare said:


> Thank you so much, so far I've felt OK so fingers crossed ? I'm so bored as well, I actually miss work!


I didn't get a headache, fever, or loss of taste and other stuff. I was just so tired and in pain. I lived in a bubble. That's the only way I can describe it. I just lived there and didn't behave myself and ate what ever I thought I wanted ? guess what I lived. I'm very thankful.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I didn't get a headache, fever, or loss of taste and other stuff. I was just so tired and in pain. I lived in a bubble. That's the only way I can describe it. I just lived there and didn't behave myself and ate what ever I thought I wanted ? guess what I lived. I'm very thankful.


Did I mention I like beer ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

One for @Zoeclare


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Did I mention I like beer ?


I may like it also


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I may like it also


Mine has to have hops and barley.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mine has to be in a bottle


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Mine has to be in a bottle


Yea but your brand is corny and gives me a hangover.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Yea but your brand is corny and gives me a hangover.?


U gotta eat and drink lots of water before bed... no hangover. Might have to pee in the middle of the night tho. Just wear a diaper haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U gotta eat and drink lots of water before bed... no hangover. Might have to pee in the middle of the night tho. Just wear a diaper haha


Nope! ?. I'll just live the highlife and wake up trying. Saves me money on diapers ?


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I may like it also


If there's nothing else but Mogen David wine, beer is an excellent choice. Actually, lime beers are the best when it's hot out!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hello nuts and nutets!


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hello nuts and nutets!


What is a nutet? A nutits?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yes! A female nut


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> What is a nutet? A nutits?


Nutgina


----------



## Lokkje

Nutit is Czechoslovak


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Whats up doc?


----------



## Lokkje

ROuNDing rounding rounding
All I do is rounding 
Rounding rounding rounding 
All day


----------



## Lokkje

Just about to round at Banner Ironwood.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

You need a vaca!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Money is useless if u cant enjoy it!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hello nuts and nutets!



Nutlet? Small nut?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Nutlet? Small nut?


I didnt say pistachios


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

I had a date like that once...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Nutlet? Small nut?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I had a date like that once...


That was a good one.. ill give it to ya


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Im sure it wasnt a grape date


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

how generous of you. I’ll take what I can get ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im sure it wasnt a grape date


More like a grape ape


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> More like a grape ape


Its nut what u expected


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Wheeeee!!!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> how generous of you. I’ll take what I can get ?


Good to know haha


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

It wasnt all that it was cracked up to be


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> It wasnt all that it was cracked up to be


Its better to bust a nut than to crack one


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

I’m not athletic enough to crack nuts. Not athletic at all cause I won’t play any games where there are balls flying at my face


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

BTW.. i have found that i hate gardening! Who the hell likes to plant **** into the ground??? I have found its harder than it looks( trying to get those damn root balls level w the soil


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I’m not athletic enough to crack nuts. Not athletic at all cause I won’t play any games where there are balls flying at my face


Cause they’re resting on ur chin ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Patience grasshopper


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cause they’re resting on ur chin ?


We already did the chin nuts in the Bad Jokes room


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> We already did the chin nuts in the Bad Jokes room


Well excuse me for double chin nutting!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

In baseball thats called a double header


----------



## Lokkje

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I had a date like that once...


Ouch


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> BTW.. i have found that i hate gardening! Who the hell likes to plant **** into the ground??? I have found its harder than it looks( trying to get those damn root balls level w the soil


I adore gardening.


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Money is useless if u cant enjoy it!


I Have NO MONEY
That’s why I work seven days a week and I work two jobs


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> I adore gardening.


Should have known haha wanna come for a visit?


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Should have known haha wanna come for a visit?


Actually yes. Hot and unpleasant here


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Actually yes. Hot and unpleasant here


It may get hot and unpleasant here also haha


----------



## Lokkje

I’m not too worried about it as I am known for being hotheaded and unpleasant myself. I’ll just plant you in the garden and see what I grow.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> I’m not too worried about it as I am known for being hotheaded and unpleasant myself. I’ll just plant you in the garden and see what I grow.


A perennial that keeps coming back and u cant get rid of


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> A perennial that keeps coming back and u cant get rid of


A weed


----------



## Snoopy’s mom




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> A weed


A need


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> View attachment 324341


They speak highly of u


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Some work on the enclosure today


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Some work on the enclosure today
> View attachment 324384


Very nice!


----------



## Zoeclare

Your enclosure looks as big as my whole garden! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Your enclosure looks as big as my whole garden! ?


Yea its pretty big lol 25’x14’


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yea its pretty big lol 25’x14’


The bigger the better!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> The bigger the better!


?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

It’s not the size of the prize, it’s the way of the- I’m going to get scolded again.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Snoopy’s mom said:


> View attachment 324341


Breaded and fried Hawaii's finest Kona...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Check this out...how many of you have a cat that can stand on the floor and drink out of the toilet...lol...this is Simon, 30 pounds of long haired Main Coon cat...he has a melanoma growing in his eye and now he's lost all the color in the iris. It's becoming obvious he can't see out of it anymore...


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Check this out...how many of you have a cat that can stand on the floor and drink out of the toilet...lol...this is Simon, 30 pounds of long haired Main Coon cat...he has a melanoma growing in his eye and now he's lost all the color in the iris. It's becoming obvious he can't see out of it anymore...
> View attachment 324453
> 
> View attachment 324451
> View attachment 324452


He looks like a pirate that steals your heart ?


----------



## Cathie G

I hate it when I go shopping and feel like I stole when I didn't. I had my phone full of kohls cash. 5 bucks to be specific ? I found a clearance pair of pants that actually fit cause I gained weight for 6 bucks. 6-5=1.07 with tax. I didn't put it on my charge cause I didn't want to feel any worse about it with a 20% off I could have gotten.?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Now that you mentioned shopping...


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Some work on the enclosure today
> View attachment 324384


Way to go Martha Stewart!


----------



## Danimal

maggie3fan said:


> Now that you mentioned shopping...



Me too, taking a hard look at the 21' Bronco


----------



## Blackdog1714

Danimal said:


> Me too, taking a hard look at the 21' Bronco
> 
> View attachment 324518


I got a 2021 Ridgeline cause I was honest with myself-no backwoods driving or dropping a load of cinder blocks in the bed! Darn thing drives quieter and smoother than my wife's fancy Outback!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Way to go Martha Stewart!


Hopefully they start growing


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Grew some suckulents


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Now that you mentioned shopping...
> View attachment 324512



Hey! I had one of those! IN RED!! 
It was like sitting on the floor! ?
It was a hover craft!
What a waste (where I live) never could go faster than 70. There is ALWAYS traffic!!
But the blonde hair looked good flowing in the breeze.... ?
Now.... it is all practicaly white. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hopefully they start growing
> View attachment 324519



CHUUUUUBBBBSSS!!!!!!!!!
Baaaadddd booooy!
You’re gonna get detention again.!
(But it was very funny...) ????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Grew some suckulents



I’ll just BET you did! 
And it’s not his first growth either guys!


----------



## Danimal

Blackdog1714 said:


> I got a 2021 Ridgeline cause I was honest with myself-no backwoods driving or dropping a load of cinder blocks in the bed! Darn thing drives quieter and smoother than my wife's fancy Outback!


I've never been into "muddin" either but my trucks are always utilitarian because I use the bed or haul a trailer a few times a week.


I've been looking at the f-150s and the 250 superduty as well. I normally drive an f-150, driving one now, but I want something different. I have enough trailers that I don't have to have a bed or I may just keep the truck I have for that stuff. Plus I am going to get something this year anyway and whatever it is, I should be ready for a change by the time my #1 grandson gets his license, then the next year twin grandsons, haven't figured that out yet


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Hey! I had one of those! IN RED!!
> It was like sitting on the floor! ?
> It was a hover craft!
> What a waste (where I live) never could go faster than 70. There is ALWAYS traffic!!
> But the blonde hair looked good flowing in the breeze.... ?
> Now.... it is all practicaly white. ?


It's platinum blonde ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> I got a 2021 Ridgeline cause I was honest with myself-no backwoods driving or dropping a load of cinder blocks in the bed! Darn thing drives quieter and smoother than my wife's fancy Outback!



Wow. Am I wrong for liking this one?
I want to run over something every time I see it???! ?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> It's platinum blonde ??


Mine is now aw natural ash blonde. But just some of it so I look like a Zebra.?


----------



## Danimal

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Wow. Am I wrong for liking this one?
> I want to run over something every time I see it???! ?


I think the Colorado is the best looking of the midsize/small trucks, the ford ranger has a funny looking front end to me. My wife wants one real bad which is funny cause she's always been a sports car kinda gal.


----------



## Blackdog1714

A buddy of mine got one of these and loves it. It has off road suspension as well. It is the ZR2 with turbo diesel


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I have the 14 Silverado rally edition w the 22 black deuces


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

With a bumper sticker that says... nevermind haha


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I have the 14 Silverado rally edition w the 22 black deuces



And when he steps out of it he is 5’4”. ?
Needs a step ladder to get back into it!
Looks like a little kid getting into a chair. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> And when he steps out of it he is 5’4”. ?
> Needs a step ladder to get back into it!
> Looks like a little kid getting into a chair. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> And when he steps out of it he is 5’4”. ?
> Needs a step ladder to get back into it!
> Looks like a little kid getting into a chair. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> And when he steps out of it he is 5’4”. ?
> Needs a step ladder to get back into it!
> Looks like a little kid getting into a chair. ?


Im 5’6” w heels ?... and im not the one who gets grass stains on their *** when running thru a freshly mowed lawn


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefs so short she has to cuff her underwear


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Chefs so short she has to cuff her underwear


Did you know that short people are the last to know it's raining


----------



## Blackdog1714

My ridgeline has enough ground clearance to safely traverse the RVA Canyons- that's city potholes to y'all!


----------



## Jan A

maggie3fan said:


> Did you know that short people are the last to know it's raining


Hey, I resemble that statement!! Tall people are the last to know there's an earthquake happening!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Did you know that short people are the last to know it's raining


And first to smell a fart


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im 5’6” w heels ?... and im not the one who gets grass stains on their *** when running thru a freshly mowed lawn


Iʻm 6ʻ with my personality


----------



## Jan A

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Iʻm 6ʻ with my personality


But how about the grass stains??


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

bout knee-high to a bowevill


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And first to smell a fart


That sounds like expert experience ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Chefs so short she has to cuff her underwear



What if I was to go commando? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> What if I was to go commando? ?


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 324589


Omg! ? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Have a great thursday nuts!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Have a great thursday nuts!


No! I refuse


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> No! I refuse


I am its one of two days off! I didn't have any margaritas yesterday so today I will make up for by swimming in one so big!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Donʻt you know by now? Donʻt tell Maggie what to do. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Donʻt you know by now? Donʻt tell Maggie what to do. ?


True that


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

You will have a happy Thursday as well. We all know you like being told what to do - especially by women. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Sounds like a sucky day


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Itʻs teacher/staff appreciation week here, and so far the flowers, and snacks have been great. They went all out for today - 20-minute chair massages! Iʻm having a hard time functioning at work now, ready for a nap


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Itʻs teacher/staff appreciation week here, and so far the flowers, and snacks have been great. They went all out for today - 20-minute chair massages! Iʻm having a hard time functioning at work now, ready for a nap


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Underrated


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

This ones dedicated to a friend of mine haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

For a good friend that lost a loved one


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


Luke combs is awesome ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> Luke combs is awesome ?


Yessss! And welcome back!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> For a good friend that lost a loved one


Oh no!!! I missed your birthday :-(. I’m so sorry but I hope it was awesome. And now that it’s Friday, maybe you can really celebrate!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> Oh no!!! I missed your birthday :-(. I’m so sorry but I hope it was awesome. And now that it’s Friday, maybe you can really celebrate!


No need to fret it will be very late before he wakes up! And that is if he remembers anything!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Oh no!!! I missed your birthday :-(. I’m so sorry but I hope it was awesome. And now that it’s Friday, maybe you can really celebrate!


U didnt miss it! Its today duh lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 324653


??‍


----------



## Blackdog1714

My comment still applies! ?


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U didnt miss it! Its today duh lol


Happy Birthday Chubbs!! You rock!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


>



Chuuuuubbbbsssss!!!!!
Happy birthday dude? 
I haven’t said “dude” in years!!!!
I must consider you “a friend”? ???????????


----------



## Chefdenoel10




----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


>




This is probably how many people that are excited it’s YOUR birthday chubbs! 
You are loved
You are handsome
You are TALL
and now.... YOU’RE OLD LIKE MEEE!!!
??????????
(Had to happen eventually DUDE!)
?????????????????????????????????????????????????? and for you MEN out there.....
?????????????


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Have a great thursday nuts!


Omg, omg omg!!!! You're a Taurus! Me too! My birthday is Sunday. (actually, I was not a good mother's day gift for my Ma.) lol. Happy birthday. You gonna be 13?hahahahahahaha????


----------



## Maggie3fan

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Donʻt you know by now? Donʻt tell Maggie what to do. ?


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U didnt miss it! Its today duh lol


Damn... I’m just that awesome!! So we celebrating tonight or what??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Chuuuuubbbbsssss!!!!!
> Happy birthday dude?
> I haven’t said “dude” in years!!!!
> I must consider you “a friend”? ???????????


With friends like u.. who needs enemies? Lol ?
Theres that weird handsy hug


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> With friends like u.. who needs enemies? Lol ?
> Theres that weird handsy hug
> [/QUOTE
> I didn't realise that was a hug! I thought it was like a sinister chuckle!


----------



## Zoeclare

Managed to get a home delivery slot so I can join in the birthday drinks! Woohoo! Happy Birthday Jay!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chefdenoel10 said:


> This is probably how many people that are excited it’s YOUR birthday chubbs!
> You are loved
> You are handsome
> You are TALL
> and now.... YOU’RE OLD LIKE MEEE!!!
> ??????????
> (Had to happen eventually DUDE!)
> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????? and for you MEN out there.....
> ?????????????


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

This will be Chubbs tomorrow morning


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Omg, omg omg!!!! You're a Taurus! Me too! My birthday is Sunday. (actually, I was not a good mother's day gift for my Ma.) lol. Happy birthday. You gonna be 13?hahahahahahaha????
> 
> View attachment 324669



Happy early birthday Maggs!
Bestie!
And Mother’s Day too!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Damn... I’m just that awesome!! So we celebrating tonight or what??


Id say the chances are good


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maybe it is. I dont even kno haha


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> With friends like u.. who needs enemies? Lol ?
> Theres that weird handsy hug



No hands!!!!!! ?
Ok... maybe just a couple... only cuz it’s you bir- day. But hurry up! 
... I’m very Tickly!! ??
And I don’t like bear hands either! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Snoopy’s mom said:


> This will be Chubbs tomorrow morning
> 
> View attachment 324683



Who are you kidding?
That’s him NOW! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yeah ill be hammered tonight lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

God im so nice to everyone and this is how you guys repay me?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Id say the chances are good



Which one do you guys want to open first?
I have been saving them for a special occasion....(Monday,Tuesday,Wednesday,Thursday..etc


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Which one do you guys want to open first?
> I have been saving them for a special occasion....(Monday,Tuesday,Wednesday,Thursday..etc


Partyyyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## Zoeclare

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Which one do you guys want to open first?
> I have been saving them for a special occasion....(Monday,Tuesday,Wednesday,Thursday..etc


Picture number 2 please! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yeah ill be hammered tonight lol



Hammered?
Not .... ??? ?
( Apple doesn’t have a nail...) ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Partyyyyyyy!!!!!



ONLY THE BEST for the nicest, kindest, 
(Help me out here @maggie3fan) 
most best person of all the land....
Our chubbs! ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

All of the above please


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Zoeclare said:


> Picture number 2 please! ?



Done. 
But you gonna have a headache in the morning ... (along with chubbs)..?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Snoopy’s mom said:


> All of the above please



Sold!! ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Happy birthday @Chubbs the tegu hope you have had/having a fabulous day. Have a pint or two from me ?.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

No pints! Gallons!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Done.
> But you gonna have a headache in the morning ... (along with chubbs)..?


Shes gonna have more than a headache if shes along w me haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen said:


> Happy birthday @Chubbs the tegu hope you have had/having a fabulous day. Have a pint or two from me ?.


My fav song


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Shes gonna have more than a headache if shes along w me haha


? ?


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Shes gonna have more than a headache if shes along w me haha


Probably have penises drawn on my face!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> Probably have penises drawn on my face!


Traced


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

And using what for a stencil?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> ONLY THE BEST for the nicest, kindest,
> (Help me out here @maggie3fan)
> most best person of all the land....
> Our chubbs! ?


I sense some sarcasm lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> And using what for a stencil?


Its top secret info! If i tell u id have to kill u


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Ok, Iʻm dead. Now tell m

e


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its top secret info! If i tell u id have to kill u


Vegan weiner


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Which one do you guys want to open first?
> I have been saving them for a special occasion....(Monday,Tuesday,Wednesday,Thursday..etc


You must be a party pooper to save all that ? or you keep a pantry like me.?


----------



## Cathie G

Hay me and Joe are celebrating your birthday with my new recipe ?. Stuffed crust taco pizza cause I got lazy.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Hay me and Joe are celebrating your birthday with my new recipe ?. Stuffed crust taco pizza cause I got lazy.
> View attachment 324690


Looks delicious!


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Looks delicious!


We'll see about that ? but have a happy one.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Shes gonna have more than a headache if shes along w me haha



Ticks??....?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I sense some sarcasm lol



Who me? ???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> You must be a party pooper to save all that ? or you keep a pantry like me.?



The second one... ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Hay me and Joe are celebrating your birthday with my new recipe ?. Stuffed crust taco pizza cause I got lazy.
> View attachment 324690



That looks SOOOOOO GOOD !
I want to SLAP my face into it!!!
??????
(Don’t you dare chubbs or Blackdog or well any of you with innuendos in your minds)


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Ticks??....?



Fleas???....


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> That looks SOOOOOO GOOD !
> I want to SLAP my face into it!!!
> ??????
> (Don’t you dare chubbs or Blackdog or well any of you with innuendos in your minds)


Well Joe loved it but he likes anything I slap together that looks like food ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

And when I drink, I do not slur my words, I speak in cursive. and it is f***ing elegant.


----------



## Lokkje

Happy birthday Jason. Don’t get wasted and find a pony in your car. 
?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Happy birthday Jason. Don’t get wasted and find a pony in your car.
> ?


Thanks!


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Which one do you guys want to open first?
> I have been saving them for a special occasion....(Monday,Tuesday,Wednesday,Thursday..etc


You need to put the Stoly in the freezer. If you like garlic stuffed olives, freeze them as well soaking them in some Stolys....let the party begin!! Don't do that with the Moet Chandon. IMHAO.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> ONLY THE BEST for the nicest, kindest,
> (Help me out here @maggie3fan)
> most best person of all the land....
> Our chubbs! ?


Not me...I'm not lying like that to him...Chubbs, you are irreverent, rude, sweet, obnoxious, kinda likeable, and funny...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hello nuts! Hows everyones saturday going?


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hello nuts! Hows everyones saturday going?


You're alive!! I'm having a day of rest. Couldn't wait until Sunday. Hope you had a great birthday.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> You're alive!! I'm having a day of rest. Couldn't wait until Sunday. Hope you had a great birthday.


Went over my daughters house did i fire pit and cookout.. it was good


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Did a lil work on the tort enclosure. Still waiting for a couple lavender plants i ordered..but did find a hibiscus tree at whole foods while i was there buying greens lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Just cant wait for these plants to all start growing and filling out! Then ittl look like a nice jungle


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hello nuts! Hows everyones saturday going?


I woke up so I'm happy ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

From what i seen.. i guess i woke up happy too haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Good dreams.. good dreams


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Good dreams.. good dreams


I'm sure I don't want to hear about it ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I'm sure I don't want to hear about it ???


Butterflies and ladybugs


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Butterflies and ladybugs


Well then that would be nice in your tortoise garden. I didn't know you had a daughter older than you ?. She'll keep you in line.??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Well then that would be nice in your tortoise garden. I didn't know you had a daughter older than you ?. She'll keep you in line.??


She definitely acts older lol


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> She definitely acts older lol


Take my advice and just remember she'll become her parents ? it's called parents revenge.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Take my advice and just remember she'll become her parents ? it's called parents revenge.?


I can only hope my grandkids are that lucky lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

So quiet here this weekend! Its like a hooker just walked into a church


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

While you folks are talking about butterflies and ladybugs, look what I found in my yard. I heard it for a coupe of hours wondering why in the heck would someone have one here? 

It's so tiny and skinny, animal control said they're too busy to pick it up, Meanwhile its just crying and crying.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> While you folks are talking about butterflies and ladybugs, look what I found in my yard. I heard it for a coupe of hours wondering why in the heck would someone have one here?
> 
> It's so tiny and skinny, animal control said they're too busy to pick it up, Meanwhile its just crying and crying.


Wth! U found a goat in ur yard???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

To damn cute tho! Start the grill


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

The crying will stop


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

I know! It's not like I live in the backwoods! Some people eat goat - wasn't someone here posting about how gross they are?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I know! It's not like I live in the backwoods! Some people eat goat - wasn't someone here posting about how gross they are?


Ive never ate one.. woke up next to one tho


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

I am sooooo not surprised


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

So last night reminiscing ( prob spelt wrong lol) some real throwback freestyle house party music! Man i miss those days


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I can only hope my grandkids are that lucky lol


Yea. I was sitting here thinking about grandkids too ? what you do is spoil them first then hand them back when their little baby bottom needs wiped ?. They'll love you best ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Be nice, they're gonna help their parents pick out your nursing home.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ill be in a padded room well before that time comes


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> To damn cute tho! Start the grill
> 
> 
> Snoopy’s mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> While you folks are talking about butterflies and ladybugs, look what I found in my yard. I heard it for a coupe of hours wondering why in the heck would someone have one here?
> 
> It's so tiny and skinny, animal control said they're too busy to pick it up, Meanwhile its just crying and crying.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to keep? They do have nice milk if... and they're fun.
Click to expand...


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

I have no idea what to do with this goat!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I have no idea what to do with this goat!


Just keep him away from Blackdog! U dont need more of them running around


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> To damn cute tho! Start the grill


Who the Hell grills goat meat these days? I'll be on 'em like crap on a goose!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> Who the Hell grills goat meat these days? I'll be on 'em like crap on a goose!


I promise i dont ! I bake it


----------



## Jan A

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I have no idea what to do with this goat!


Try getting some advice from EllieMay. She seems to know more about agricultural animals. Avoid Chubbs til after he's had dinner.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> Try getting some advice from EllieMay. She seems to know more about agricultural animals. Avoid Chubbs til after he's had dinner.


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I have no idea what to do with this goat!


Do you have any baby bottles and some goats milk? She'll owe you ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> Do you have any baby bottles and some goats milk? She'll owe you ?


Kid too old for baby bottles, not a grandma yet lol. I picked up some milk and a bottle just now. And a baby bottle for the goat


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Kid too old for baby bottles, not a grandma yet lol. I picked up some milk and a bottle just now. And a baby bottle for the goat


Breast feed it!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Post vid lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

For educational purposes


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Kid too old for baby bottles, not a grandma yet lol. I picked up some milk and a bottle just now. And a baby bottle for the goat


Goats are fun. Poor little baby. By the time they show up to take the darling it'll be to late. You'll be in ??


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

OMG whose education, yours?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> Goats are fun. Poor little baby. By the time they show up to take the darling it'll be to late. You'll be in ??


I love goats too! My coworker has 2 and always shares pictures. I would love to keep this little baby girl if I could?

My coworker is checking to see if her daughter will foster her


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> OMG whose education, yours?


That would be other purposes haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I love goats too! My coworker has 2 and always shares pictures. I would love to keep this little baby girl if I could?
> 
> My coworker is checking to see if her daughter will foster her


Trade the goat for the sully!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

NO!


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I love goats too! My coworker has 2 and always shares pictures. I would love to keep this little baby girl if I could?
> 
> My coworker is checking to see if her daughter will foster her


Oh a little girl cool. Hopes and prayers ? she demanded your help ?. I had a cat do that to me once. Kept crying to me. So I had to take her in. Of course I found her a home.?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hello nuts! Hows everyones saturday going?


I am in no way a freakin caregiver...I had my snacks ready, and the Mt Dew was cold...and I got ready before 10 am to watch the Xfinity race at Darlington for the next 3 hours and my phone rings, good it's before the race cuz I don't answer the phone during any race. It's my friend Sarah who had a stroke a month ago. Her husband got called to work so could I go sit with her...oh crap...one saving factor was her husband watches sports so he has a sports block, that carries NASCAR, but she needed tending so I saw the last 6 laps. I cooked, I tried to help her to the bathroom, but it was absolutely all I could do to get her upright out of her chair without getting a hernia, I weigh 115 lbs after a double cheeseburger, she's 210. Omg... but I took her out in the sun on her deck, pulled weeds for her, picked up her dog poop...and did whats was right semi good naturedly. I was there from 9:30 until 4!!! Hell, I simply cannot stay in a good mood that long. Holy sh*t...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> Yea. I was sitting here thinking about grandkids too ? what you do is spoil them first then hand them back when their little baby bottom needs wiped ?. They'll love you best ?


My favorite grandson is 32 yrs old...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Breast feed it!


You are disgusting! Breast milk tastes like crap, that's a baby for petes sake.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Trade the goat for the sully!


Speaking of Sulcata, what ever happened to the great tortoise rescue?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

maggie3fan said:


> My favorite grandson is 32 yrs old...


You’re not supposed to have favorites but we all do LOL


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> I am in no way a freakin caregiver...I had my snacks ready, and the Mt Dew was cold...and I got ready before 10 am to watch the Xfinity race at Darlington for the next 3 hours and my phone rings, good it's before the race cuz I don't answer the phone during any race. It's my friend Sarah who had a stroke a month ago. Her husband got called to work so could I go sit with her...oh crap...one saving factor was her husband watches sports so he has a sports block, that carries NASCAR, but she needed tending so I saw the last 6 laps. I cooked, I tried to help her to the bathroom, but it was absolutely all I could do to get her upright out of her chair without getting a hernia, I weigh 115 lbs after a double cheeseburger, she's 210. Omg... but I took her out in the sun on her deck, pulled weeds for her, picked up her dog poop...and did whats was right semi good naturedly. I was there from 9:30 until 4!!! Hell, I simply cannot stay in a good mood that long. Holy sh*t...


I knew u had a heart deep down somewhere! Good person u are and ive always known that


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I knew u had a heart deep down somewhere! Good person u are and ive always known that


Damnit! Did i say that out loud??? Moderator! Delete!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

maggie3fan said:


> Speaking of Sulcata, what ever happened to the great tortoise rescue?


I have weekend custody since no one feeds him. I get full physical custody on June 1st when school is out


----------



## Jan A

No


maggie3fan said:


> Speaking of Sulcata, what ever happened to the great tortoise rescue?


I lost the trash can lid.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Snoopy’s mom said:


> While you folks are talking about butterflies and ladybugs, look what I found in my yard. I heard it for a coupe of hours wondering why in the heck would someone have one here?
> 
> It's so tiny and skinny, animal control said they're too busy to pick it up, Meanwhile its just crying and crying.



Omg!!
Please tell me you ARE gonna keep him/her?!!!!!!
It’s soooo cute!!!
I would have to hug it all day!!!
??????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ive never ate one.. woke up next to one tho



?‍


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Trade the goat for the sully!



No way!!!!
That goat won’t last a week with that nasty teacher! Bring the goat to school one day for show and tell! 
the kiddies will be so busy lookin’ at the goat...that’s when you rev your car up and steal the tortoise on your way home!
(with the goat too!) ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> I am in no way a freakin caregiver...I had my snacks ready, and the Mt Dew was cold...and I got ready before 10 am to watch the Xfinity race at Darlington for the next 3 hours and my phone rings, good it's before the race cuz I don't answer the phone during any race. It's my friend Sarah who had a stroke a month ago. Her husband got called to work so could I go sit with her...oh crap...one saving factor was her husband watches sports so he has a sports block, that carries NASCAR, but she needed tending so I saw the last 6 laps. I cooked, I tried to help her to the bathroom, but it was absolutely all I could do to get her upright out of her chair without getting a hernia, I weigh 115 lbs after a double cheeseburger, she's 210. Omg... but I took her out in the sun on her deck, pulled weeds for her, picked up her dog poop...and did whats was right semi good naturedly. I was there from 9:30 until 4!!! Hell, I simply cannot stay in a good mood that long. Holy sh*t...



You are an incredible friend Maggie!
One of a kind!
That was an AWSOME thing you did.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I knew u had a heart deep down somewhere! Good person u are and ive always known that


BS!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I knew u had a heart deep down somewhere! Good person u are and ive always known that


Shut up!! Don't blab that around


----------



## Maggie3fan

Somewhere on TFO there's a post about 'thank you's'. I lost it, but here is what I posted on FB


Snoopy’s mom said:


> I have weekend custody since no one feeds him. I get full physical custody on June 1st when school is out


Good!!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Grrr....
OK...this is directed to every freakin cashier who has waited on me in the past, and every one of you who will wait on me in the future...Telling me to have a GREAT day will not make it so. If I want to have a great day I might, but if karma is against me I won't. And all your demands that I have a great day will not make it so. My personal life is none of your business, what ever happened to a simple..."THANK YOU"???? Oh, one other thing...when I say "thank you" to you, don't say no problem back to me, the proper reply is...YOU"RE WELCOME. damn it anyway


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Grrr....
> OK...this is directed to every freakin cashier who has waited on me in the past, and every one of you who will wait on me in the future...Telling me to have a GREAT day will not make it so. If I want to have a great day I might, but if karma is against me I won't. And all your demands that I have a great day will not make it so. My personal life is none of your business, what ever happened to a simple..."THANK YOU"???? Oh, one other thing...when I say "thank you" to you, don't say no problem back to me, the proper reply is...YOU"RE WELCOME. damn it anyway


Hm-m-m-m, I see Maggie is "having a great day!!!"


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Shut up!! Don't blab that around


Happy birthday Mags!!! Hope u have a great day!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Th


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy birthday Mags!!! Hope u have a great day!


Thanks, I plan on it...lol!!!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

It is like a Mother Theresa story only with a whole lot more cussing and burnouts!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Happy birthday Maggie!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Somewhere on TFO there's a post about 'thank you's'. I lost it, but here is what I posted on FB
> 
> Good!!!



Happy birthday AND Mother’s Day Maggie!!!!
I hope nascar is on all day for you today!
You are the BEST!
Argue or not tuff sh*t....
YOU ARE THE BEST!
LIKE IT OR LUMP IT! 
????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Grrr....
> OK...this is directed to every freakin cashier who has waited on me in the past, and every one of you who will wait on me in the future...Telling me to have a GREAT day will not make it so. If I want to have a great day I might, but if karma is against me I won't. And all your demands that I have a great day will not make it so. My personal life is none of your business, what ever happened to a simple..."THANK YOU"???? Oh, one other thing...when I say "thank you" to you, don't say no problem back to me, the proper reply is...YOU"RE WELCOME. damn it anyway



You tell em maggs!!!
Next time get em’ in a choke hold 
(like “Jake the Snake” ) 
and pummel them into the ground! 
Ggrrrrrr!
I hate people who bother Maggie! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy Mothers day to all the Mothers!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy Mothers day to all the Mothers!



Thanks... a lot?
How was your birthday?
Did you come back pg?
I hope it was worth it anyway....?
Oh... yea....
Haha.... you’re catching up to me! Lmao!!

45,46,47,48...... ???


----------



## EllieMay

Happy Sunday to all the Nuts and Happy Mother’s Day too. Hope everyone has something to celebrate


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I am in no way a freakin caregiver...I had my snacks ready, and the Mt Dew was cold...and I got ready before 10 am to watch the Xfinity race at Darlington for the next 3 hours and my phone rings, good it's before the race cuz I don't answer the phone during any race. It's my friend Sarah who had a stroke a month ago. Her husband got called to work so could I go sit with her...oh crap...one saving factor was her husband watches sports so he has a sports block, that carries NASCAR, but she needed tending so I saw the last 6 laps. I cooked, I tried to help her to the bathroom, but it was absolutely all I could do to get her upright out of her chair without getting a hernia, I weigh 115 lbs after a double cheeseburger, she's 210. Omg... but I took her out in the sun on her deck, pulled weeds for her, picked up her dog poop...and did whats was right semi good naturedly. I was there from 9:30 until 4!!! Hell, I simply cannot stay in a good mood that long. Holy sh*t...


Yea. I'm cooking ribeye ?. It's funny how little people keep on going like an Eveready battery.???


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Speaking of Sulcata, what ever happened to the great tortoise rescue?


Someone told on you ? you have that red target ?. Happy birthday ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy birthday Mags!!! Hope u have a great day!


Hahaha...


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> You tell em maggs!!!
> Next time get em’ in a choke hold
> (like “Jake the Snake” )
> and pummel them into the ground!
> Ggrrrrrr!
> I hate people who bother Maggie! ?


???


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> Hm-m-m-m, I see Maggie is "having a great day!!!"



Maggie, I am proudly one of those cashiers who wishes my customers to have a wonderful day or something specific to them ( like enjoy your Grandkids visit, enjoy that ice cream or hope the medicine helps).

So Maggie... have a wonderful day!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Jacqui said:


> Maggie, I am proudly one of those cashiers who wishes my customers to have a wonderful day or something specific to them ( like enjoy your Grandkids visit, enjoy that ice cream or hope the medicine helps).
> 
> So Maggie... have a wonderful day!


No!!! I refuse!!!
1. Don't TELL me what to do
2. I don't want to !!!

Nice to see you posting again. How are your animals? Have you gotten anything new?


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> No!!! I refuse!!!
> 1. Don't TELL me what to do
> 2. I don't want to !!!
> 
> Nice to see you posting again. How are your animals? Have you gotten anything new?


It's not telling you what to do. It's wishing it for you.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Jacqui said:


> It's not telling you what to do. It's wishing it for you.


I'm just so stubborn and ornery


----------



## Jacqui

maggie3fan said:


> I'm just so stubborn and ornery


That's why we love you.


----------



## EllieMay

For any true nuts in here, Dirty dancing is playing on direct tv 505 ???

at this very moment, I’m watching Patrick Swayze shake his very young and fine asssss while balancing on a log)


----------



## Jan A

EllieMay said:


> For any true nuts in here, Dirty dancing is playing on direct tv 505 ???
> 
> at this very moment, I’m watching Patrick Swayze shake his very young and fine asssss while balancing on a log)


And a mighty fine body it was. I miss him. AND boy could he dance!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Jan A said:


> And a mighty fine body it was. I miss him. AND boy could he dance!!


Roadhouse he was sooo bad!


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Roadhouse he was sooo bad!


I love that movie too!!! Between Patrick Swayze and Jean Claude VanDam, I feel like I took kick-*** lessons for years!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> Roadhouse he was sooo bad!


But Sam Elliott is the REAL reason to watch Roadhouse over and over again...!


----------



## Maggie3fan

My son popped by on Mothers Day...he brought a 4 course meal from The Old Spaghetti Factory and a beautiful Lemon Meringue pie, my secret passion...I'd sell my soul for Lemon Meringue pie, really. He stayed for 20 minutes or so and left. I took this picture just before I went to bed after I ate what's missing...I took this


breakfast Monday morning


I simply cannot eat enough Lemon Meringue pie...gone in a few hours


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> My son popped by on Mothers Day...he brought a 4 course meal from The Old Spaghetti Factory and a beautiful Lemon Meringue pie, my secret passion...I'd sell my soul for Lemon Meringue pie, really. He stayed for 20 minutes or so and left. I took this picture just before I went to bed after I ate what's missing...I took this
> View attachment 324920
> 
> breakfast Monday morning
> View attachment 324921
> 
> I simply cannot eat enough Lemon Meringue pie...gone in a few hours



yummm!!! all of my mothers children gathered at her house Saturday and cooked for her.. some of us don’t Geehaw so this was a veryyyy rare event. I made moms favorite chocolate covered strawberries as a surprise.. ( the tray was much lighter than when I started by the time we arrived) and slow Cooked bbq baked beans. We had a lot of food! I’ve been eating brisket and casseroles for 3 days now ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> yummm!!! all of my mothers children gathered at her house Saturday and cooked for her.. some of us don’t Geehaw so this was a veryyyy rare event. I made moms favorite chocolate covered strawberries as a surprise.. ( the tray was much lighter than when I started by the time we arrived) and slow Cooked bbq baked beans. We had a lot of food! I’ve been eating brisket and casseroles for 3 days now ?


My kinda food! I love bbq...beans, meat,potatoes...oh lordy that makes me want bbq...NOW!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

From it being abandoned to 3 people wanting to adopt her. A friend of mine had all the nipples, antibiotics, and things necessary to take care of this little one. After agreeing to foster her till a permanent home could be found, she ended up keeping her.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom




----------



## Blackdog1714

Happy Friday nuts! Well at least my friday--gotta love an odd schedule!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> From it being abandoned to 3 people wanting to adopt her. A friend of mine had all the nipples, antibiotics, and things necessary to take care of this little one. After agreeing to foster her till a permanent home could be found, she ended up keeping her.
> 
> View attachment 324955


I would have taken her in a heartbeat if I was closer!


----------



## EllieMay

Happy WHATEVER!


Blackdog1714 said:


> Happy Friday nuts! Well at least my friday--gotta love an odd schedule!!!


Enjoy your days off


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

I wish we could have kept her too!


----------



## EllieMay

Some recent moments on the homestead


----------



## Jan A

EllieMay said:


> Some recent moments on the homestead
> View attachment 325004
> View attachment 325005
> View attachment 325006
> View attachment 325007
> View attachment 325008
> View attachment 325009


Cinder is way too cute. Wish I could sleep like that & not slobber all over myself & snore!


----------



## EllieMay

Jan A said:


> Cinder is way too cute. Wish I could sleep like that & not slobber all over myself & snore!


umm... she can’t do all that either!!! LMAO

She’s one of the best things that I’ve ever made a conscious decision to do.. I love alot, but she is very special! ( seeee, she brings out the mush in me ?)


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> From it being abandoned to 3 people wanting to adopt her. A friend of mine had all the nipples, antibiotics, and things necessary to take care of this little one. After agreeing to foster her till a permanent home could be found, she ended up keeping her.
> 
> View attachment 324955


Aww. She looks like a little sweetheart.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Some recent moments on the homestead
> View attachment 325004
> View attachment 325005
> View attachment 325006
> View attachment 325007
> View attachment 325008
> View attachment 325009


Joe laughed his head off over Cinder's picture ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

She is so sweet and mellow! I could pick her up and sheʻd be happy sitting in my lap, she followed me around, she is so cute! Her new foster/owner send me pictures of her, and it is totally cuteness overload. They were able to get her to nurse and help her in ways that we could not. So happy that she found a caring family - they have 2 older male goats that have been neutered. I was told that when she gets bigger, they will try introducing them. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> She is so sweet and mellow! I could pick her up and sheʻd be happy sitting in my lap, she followed me around, she is so cute! Her new foster/owner send me pictures of her, and it is totally cuteness overload. They were able to get her to nurse and help her in ways that we could not. So happy that she found a caring family - they have 2 older male goats that have been neutered. I was told that when she gets bigger, they will try introducing them. ?


She'll be spoiled and up to orneriness in no time ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

The only way I could get this picture is by taking a screenshot, cannot seem to load HEIC pictures here


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Ornery? Like most of the members in TFO? ? ? ?


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Ornery? Like most of the members in TFO? ? ? ?


Yep She'll fit right in.? I guess that's why I'm here everyday I can move ?


----------



## EllieMay

Yessss!!!! That’s a great accomplishment for me then!


Cathie G said:


> Joe laughed his head off over Cinder's picture ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Yessss!!!! That’s a great accomplishment for me then!


Yes it is ?. He likes Cinder but that picture really got him going. I hope he does some more dog cartoons .


----------



## Blackdog1714

Good Morning Nuts! I hope your weekend was long and your drinks were cold! It is time to press the face firmly against the grindstone and get some!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Good Morning Nuts! I hope your weekend was long and your drinks were cold! It is time to press the face firmly against the grindstone and get some!!!


Good morning!!! The weekend was too short and the drinks too few... Yeap Yeap... it’s Monday.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hey nuts!!! Hope everyones doing well


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And for anyone looking for ideas to keep the birds away from ur seed mix u plant.. my genius idea haha and it has worked so far.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

A stuffed cat lmao those lil sh*ts having stepped foot in there since


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Awww, you put a little statue of yourself in the garden. How cute!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Are u calling me a p*ssy ???


----------



## Blackdog1714

Bird-X 3D-Coyote Decoy


Be sure to view the different animal decoys that we have available online. This Coyote decoy has a life-like tail that moves in the wind and is very durable!



www.google.com


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Sure, if thatʻs what you like to be called.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Sure, if thatʻs what you like to be called.


You are what you eat is what they say


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Bird-X 3D-Coyote Decoy
> 
> 
> Be sure to view the different animal decoys that we have available online. This Coyote decoy has a life-like tail that moves in the wind and is very durable!
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


Damn. Imma start selling these stuffed cats for 50 bucks


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

You eat stuffed cats?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I eat em then i stuff em lmao


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Altho that cat is probably scaring my seeds too! Coz they aint sprouting haha (yes i know i suck at growing sh’t!)


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Are u calling me a p*ssy ???


If you gotta ask if you are one, u'd better be ready to hear the answer. I prefer to think of you as a well-clawed, meaner than a junk yard dog, hell-cat & ready to roam. Missed ya.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> If you gotta ask if you are one, u'd better be ready to hear the answer. I prefer to think of you as a well-clawed, meaner than a junk yard dog, hell-cat & ready to roam. Missed ya.


I like that! Missed u too trash can wearer taking one for the team girl lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Well well well


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Look what the cat dragged in ? ? ? ?


----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Look what the cat dragged in ? ? ? ?


You know what they say about curiosity ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> You know what they say about curiosity ?


Ive heard i think


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Finally warm here! 80’s rest of week so of course im gonna use some of that PTO time and say fu work!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I like that! Missed u too trash can wearer taking one for the team girl lol


I resemble that statement!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> I resemble that statement!


Its gonna be just the 2 of us tonight.. everyone else is acting like adults and being responsible pffft nobody got time for that


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

No work tomorrow drunk picss! Lets gooo


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

And the rest of us slave away


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> And the rest of us slave away


?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Take a load off and rest ur legs haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

These damn popups messing up my music playing on my phone and my typing of messages smh


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Bah humbug. 
Moving sucks! But getting out of this lovely land of enchantment.
My daughter actually got to graduate in person on Friday so that was something positive in my chaotic world.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Bah humbug.
> Moving sucks! But getting out of this lovely land of enchantment.
> My daughter actually got to graduate in person on Friday so that was something positive in my chaotic world.


Where the hell have u been??? Ive been following the gun shots and never lead to good things lol


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer




----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

There’s a clue for ya.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Congrats to my step daughter


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Or possibly real daughter


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Lol.. she will be headed to Iowa in the fall. Got accepted with a great scholarship package and will be living in specialized housing for “artistic” types. So yay that...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


>


That just confused the f out of me haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Lol.. she will be headed to Iowa in the fall. Got accepted with a great scholarship package and will be living in specialized housing for “artistic” types. So yay that...


Thats awesome! Some positive in this sh*t world rn


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

You would definitely remember if we had crossed paths.. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> There’s a clue for ya.


And how the hell have u been?


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Tennessee will be my new home. I bought a little “farm”.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Pretty ok but stressed. Yrself? At least making an attempt to be “good”?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> You would definitely remember if we had crossed paths.. ?


I have had nights that i may not remember lol and lost a marble or 2


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Pretty ok but stressed. Yrself? At least making an attempt to be “good”?


D for effort.. its passing


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Lol.. I should fluff you up and use you as a pillow. I am sooooo tired.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Lol.. I should fluff you up and use you as a pillow. I am sooooo tired.


Dont fluff me up if ur tired haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Thats just evil


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Probably make me sleep good...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Probably make me sleep good...


I dont kno if thats a compliment or a kick in the ol baby holders haha


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

It was a compliment.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> It was a compliment.


Of course! I knew i could count on u!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

So where u at now? Never made it to boston???


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Well wanted to check in and let everyone know I was still alive. I will probably be quiet most of June while I am moving.. ugh.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Still in New Mexico. Was in Tennessee a cpl weeks ago. Will be moving to Tennessee during June. Hope to be fully moved by the beginning of July.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Well wanted to check in and let everyone know I was still alive. I will probably be quiet most of June while I am moving.. ugh.


Take care and good luck w everything


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Yr neck of the woods is just too expensive and with the girl deciding on Iowa it was “close enough”.. plus Tennessee is a good place to be with the company I work for.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Yr neck of the woods is just too expensive and with the girl deciding on Iowa it was “close enough”.. plus Tennessee is a good place to be with the company I work for.


Ur the only ten i see


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hahha i had to use it


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Thank you Jay. I will talk to you later. Sleep calls. Good night.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cheesy as kraft but smooth as butter


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Gd night


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its gonna be just the 2 of us tonight.. everyone else is acting like adults and being responsible pffft nobody got time for that


It's only Tues. , errrr now Wednesday. Phone died. Had to charge back up...another power cord bites the dust.


Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Bah humbug.
> Moving sucks! But getting out of this lovely land of enchantment.
> My daughter actually got to graduate in person on Friday so that was something positive in my chaotic world.


I second the moving sucks. Been to Colorado from Oklahoma & back on the road in less than a week. Not done yet.


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> D for effort.. its passing


You could do a whole lot better if you applied yourself? How many times did I hear that in the day? Damn trash can lid!!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cheesy as kraft but smooth as butter



Horribly cheesy. I expected much better from you, but if you’re okay with just passing you deserve the D ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ur the only ten i see



Seriously? ?‍


----------



## Jan A

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Seriously? ?‍


He could be slightly or totally sloshed. From that perspective....


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

I vote for totally. Good call Jan!


----------



## Jan A

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I vote for totally. Good call Jan!


But hey, you got the pictures to back you up & walk the walk. You go girl!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Hahaha and why are you still awake?!


----------



## EllieMay

That’s amazing! Congratulations


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Jan:: I feel yr pain. NM to OK took me about 12-14 hours when I took my daughter to a music camp a cpl of summers ago. And now NM to TN is about 22-24. 
But... I am sooo happy to be getting out of NM. And I have read your comments about yr moving. Hang in there I know it’s a lot of work. Congrats! 
-Meg


----------



## Jan A

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Hahaha and why are you still awake?!


Insomnia never lets up, frustration with driving all day, following my hubby's sports car w/2 old cars with different cruise controls ... hubby being totally stubborn...the usual


----------



## Jan A

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Jan:: I feel yr pain. NM to OK took me about 12-14 hours when I took my daughter to a music camp a cpl of summers ago. And now NM to TN is about 22-24.
> But... I am sooo happy to be getting out of NM. And I have read your comments about yr moving. Hang in there I know it’s a lot of work. Congrats!
> -Meg


And same with your move. Could run into you if you come to Table Rock, Lake of the Ozarks, etc. We'll be boating & camping there.


----------



## EllieMay

EllieMay said:


> That’s amazing! Congratulations


I see now that I didn’t attach this comment.. it was for Meg’s post about her daughters graduation and college. ?

@Pistachio's Pamperer


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

EllieMay said:


> I see now that I didn’t attach this comment.. it was for Meg’s post about her daughters graduation and college. ?
> 
> @Pistachio's Pamperer



Thank you hon. I have missed yr crazy butt.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy thursday nuts! Its a beautiful day to get wastey pants


----------



## Maggie3fan

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Jan:: I feel yr pain. NM to OK took me about 12-14 hours when I took my daughter to a music camp a cpl of summers ago. And now NM to TN is about 22-24.
> But... I am sooo happy to be getting out of NM. And I have read your comments about yr moving. Hang in there I know it’s a lot of work. Congrats!
> -Meg


Hey you!!! Personally I am the queen of moving...I have lived as an adult on my own in, a penthouse in Philly, Tulsa, to different cities in OR and numerous (8) cities in California. My favorite move was in my Camaro pulling a 5x8 u-haul trailer from Fresno CA to Tulsa OK. The car was loaded as much as could be...with my back deck open high and bungee corded open, the trailer was as loaded as I could fit...I would unload in the house in Tulsa 2000+ miles, spend the night head back to Fresno empty, then get another load and turn around. I did that 5 times. The Camaro had a 327 with 2 Holley 4 barrels, and even pulling a load hauled a**. I love that car...lol


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy thursday nuts! Its a beautiful day to get wastey pants


You are putting waste in your pants or what? No more drinking...I'll haul your f'ing a** off to AA. Don't you have kids? Is this a good example?????????//


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> You are putting waste in your pants or what? No more drinking...I'll haul your f'ing a** off to AA. Don't you have kids? Is this a good example?????????//


I dont drink when theyre w me... besides, they only do drugs they dont like drinking


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I dont drink when theyre w me... besides, they only do drugs they dont like drinking


They’re only 3 and 11 they’ll grow into it haha


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> They’re only 3 and 11 they’ll grow into it haha


More world-class parenting. Iʻll remember not to follow you for more parenting tips


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> More world-class parenting. Iʻll remember not to follow you for more parenting tips


Geez.. glad i didnt bring up the electric dog collars


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Ha! Youʻre one of those parents who sees their kid licking a light pole in public and says Ah, Iʻve done worse.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Dont tell me uve been licking poles in public smh this is a family show here


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Naw, thatʻs you.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Naw, thatʻs you.


Only on fridays


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

SMH


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

@maggie3fan i need advice on getting my sad hibiscus tree to bloom!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maybe i gotta wait till hotter weather?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Oh wait! I do see some buds


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

My cone flower plants are growing like mofos


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Tell it some of your jokes to cheer it up.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Tell it some of your jokes to cheer it up.


I tried! It called me a blooming idiot.. gave me flash backs of my ex! Almost thru it in the fire pit


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Overall so far i am happy with my tortoise garden! For not ever trying to grow anything! All the plants are doing pretty good( i picked all “easy growing perennials” F that easy label!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> @maggie3fan i need advice on getting my sad hibiscus tree to bloom!
> View attachment 325514


water


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Geez.. glad i didnt bring up the electric dog collars


OMG too funny, I simply hang them in a dark closet


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> OMG too funny, I simply hang them in a dark closet


That works if u duct tape their mouths.. the screaming is annoying lol


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> That works if u duct tape their mouths.. the screaming is annoying lol


They don't scream if you hang'em upside down...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> They don't scream if you hang'em upside down...


Freaking hilarious... folks we are just joking! Dont hang ur kids upside down in the closet!... without offering water every 2 hrs


----------



## EllieMay

Thirsty Thursday it is.. I see some of you may have gotten a head start on me..

Jay, I see buds on the hibiscus.. maybe it’s just a slow bloomer.. Be tender ?

Snoopys mom— why don’t I know your real name?? Oh well.. I love snoopy so I won’t be pushy ?

im sitting in the school line watching it rain.. it’s been a full week and I’m over it now. Hopefully the weather will clear enough for me to get outside and let my flock graze this evening.. Tomorrow night, I’ll be headed up to Lake Greason for some fun in the sun on the water.... bring on the good times!!


----------



## EllieMay

Daughter is officially done with school and has decided to go ahead and walk the stage... I find my self very emotional lately.. ughhh.. I’m so damn proud of her.. She doesn’t even know how strong she is


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Congrats soldier! And u should be proud of that beautiful lil girl of urs! .. the emotion is just old age haha


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Congratulations! Such a beautiful girl - must take after her mother 

- Dawn


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Congratulations! Such a beautiful girl - must take after her mother
> 
> - Dawn


We now know ur name ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Everything goes down after dawn


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Congrats soldier! And u should be proud of that beautiful lil girl of urs! .. the emotion is just old age haha


How right you are! But I’m aging like fine wine.. bumped up the hair appointments to every 5 weeks.. back on my work out schedule and down 16lbs.. I’m bringing in 40 HOT!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Congratulations! Such a beautiful girl - must take after her mother
> 
> - Dawn


Well hello Dawn!! Thank you.. can’t believe my baby is all grown up amd I’m still raising babies... LMAO


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Everything goes down after dawn


When your good, your good!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> How right you are! But I’m aging like fine wine.. bumped up the hair appointments to every 5 weeks.. back on my work out schedule and down 16lbs.. I’m bringing in 40 HOT!!!


U go girl!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> How right you are! But I’m aging like fine wine.. bumped up the hair appointments to every 5 weeks.. back on my work out schedule and down 16lbs.. I’m bringing in 40 HOT!!!


I didnt even think u had hair anymore haha


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I didnt even think u had hair anymore haha


I know.. it’s a F’n miracle!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I know.. it’s a F’n miracle!!!


It only grows where u dont want it to.. kind of like dandelions


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> It only grows where u dont want it to.. kind of like dandelions


NO one will ever know if that’s true or not!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> NO one will ever know if that’s true or not!!!


TBD haha


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Men lose their hair on the top of their heads, but it grows out everywhere else...nose...ears... ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Speak for urself lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Men lose their hair on the top of their heads, but it grows out everywhere else...nose...ears... ?


Says the woman that looks like she has buckwheat in a head lock


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Okay, okay, men in general, but NEVER Chubbs.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Says the woman that looks like she has buckwheat in a head lock


Ok ok.. just snoopys in general NEVER Dawn haha


----------



## EllieMay

There’s Power in the room tonight! I got your back D!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> There’s Power in the room tonight! I got your back D!!!


Uve got D on ur back????.. oh nvermind


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Freaking hilarious... folks we are just joking! Dont hang ur kids upside down in the closet!... without offering water every 2 hrs


2 hours is too much...they gonna pee upside down?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Uve got D on ur back????.. oh nvermind


Don’t go there!!! We can’t talk about what’s on my back here .


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> 2 hours is too much...they gonna pee upside down?


Then skip that water run


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Freaking hilarious... folks we are just joking! Dont hang ur kids upside down in the closet!... without offering water every 2 hrs


We Tonto? Speak for yourself. Why do ya think I hadda leave Cali?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> We Tonto? Speak for yourself. Why do ya think I hadda leave Cali?


Man i miss u!


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> 2 hours is too much...they gonna pee upside down?


Like a regenerative water fountain!!! ???


----------



## Jan A

maggie3fan said:


> Hey you!!! Personally I am the queen of moving...I have lived as an adult on my own in, a penthouse in Philly, Tulsa, to different cities in OR and numerous (8) cities in California. My favorite move was in my Camaro pulling a 5x8 u-haul trailer from Fresno CA to Tulsa OK. The car was loaded as much as could be...with my back deck open high and bungee corded open, the trailer was as loaded as I could fit...I would unload in the house in Tulsa 2000+ miles, spend the night head back to Fresno empty, then get another load and turn around. I did that 5 times. The Camaro had a 327 with 2 Holley 4 barrels, and even pulling a load hauled a**. I love that car...lol


Luv yu Maggie. Would have gladly put this move in your hands & your Camaro. Hubby has blown out both shoulders, both knees, whines constantly, had a panic attack, forcing me to run stoplights to get him to the hospital, all in less than 5 days & before I had to follow him in a 2nd car back to Oklahoma, driving between 45 & 70 mph on the interstates.


----------



## Jan A

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Ha! Youʻre one of those parents who sees their kid licking a light pole in public and says Ah, Iʻve done worse.


I have done worse. I put kool-aid in shower heads & vick's vapor rub on door handles at a frat house.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Migraine strikes again, I get botox for my migraines but the next appointment (30 shots in scalp and neck) isnʻt for a couple of weeks. Feels like a hot waffle iron is stuck to the right side of my head and my stomach feels like I ate some raw chicken that spoiled back in 2008. Imitrex and Gatorade for me tonight. Yaʻll have a great weekend.


----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Migraine strikes again, I get botox for my migraines but the next appointment (30 shots in scalp and neck) isnʻt for a couple of weeks. Feels like a hot waffle iron is stuck to the right side of my head and my stomach feels like I ate some raw chicken that spoiled back in 2008. Imitrex and Gatorade for me tonight. Yaʻll have a great weekend.


Oh no!! I feel for you.. I used to get migraines and also took imitrex.. haven’t had one like that in years.. no lights, no sound.. I pray it passes quickly for you!


----------



## Jan A

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Migraine strikes again, I get botox for my migraines but the next appointment (30 shots in scalp and neck) isnʻt for a couple of weeks. Feels like a hot waffle iron is stuck to the right side of my head and my stomach feels like I ate some raw chicken that spoiled back in 2008. Imitrex and Gatorade for me tonight. Yaʻll have a great weekend.


So sorry. Can't even imagine your pain. Good sleeping to you, girl!


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Migraine strikes again, I get botox for my migraines but the next appointment (30 shots in scalp and neck) isnʻt for a couple of weeks. Feels like a hot waffle iron is stuck to the right side of my head and my stomach feels like I ate some raw chicken that spoiled back in 2008. Imitrex and Gatorade for me tonight. Yaʻll have a great weekend.


You and I are in kinda similar shape. I got diagnosed with colitis yesterday and have been dealing with it for at least 2 months. I'm on dark yellow liquid, medium yellow, or light yellow. Which category do you reckon a couple of beers fit into? I somehow feel a bit better better but I still want a big Mac! I'll behave myself and have chicken broth and the other yellow liquids though ?


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Migraine strikes again, I get botox for my migraines but the next appointment (30 shots in scalp and neck) isnʻt for a couple of weeks. Feels like a hot waffle iron is stuck to the right side of my head and my stomach feels like I ate some raw chicken that spoiled back in 2008. Imitrex and Gatorade for me tonight. Yaʻll have a great weekend.


My brother used to get horrible migraines. His doctor suggested magnesium and eventually the horrible part went away. You should check that out.?


----------



## Blackdog1714

So my really sweet and very mild older neighbor told me a story. Many years ago she lived in the Fan in RVA next to a crappy apartment building with drunk college kids. So one week night the party didn't stop att 2 am so her and friend had enough. So they go to the back of the house and shut the power off and remove all the screw in fuses!!! OMG she is my hero now!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy sunday nuts! Seeds are sprouting!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> My brother used to get horrible migraines. His doctor suggested magnesium and eventually the horrible part went away. You should check that out.?


Thank you, I tried the magnesium and it didn’t help  $200+ In prescriptions that didn’t help and over 3 months of daily headaches and migraines, dr said Botox was the next step to my pain management. He did say it is not guaranteed to be pain free everyday but it should help. There are 2 options after this. Thankfully this gives me 95% relief.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Enjoy your baby sprouts VA has been hot hot hot!!! All is growing


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Headache mostly gone today and would have been completely gone if I didn’t have to babysit Chef Archie all day yesterday, in the sun, waiting for him to poo. Cigarette smokers should be a little more responsible with their butts. Shaddup Chubbs. ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> You and I are in kinda similar shape. I got diagnosed with colitis yesterday and have been dealing with it for at least 2 months. I'm on dark yellow liquid, medium yellow, or light yellow. Which category do you reckon a couple of beers fit into? I somehow feel a bit better better but I still want a big Mac! I'll behave myself and have chicken broth and the other yellow liquids though ?


Sorry to hear that, dealing with some unknown condition for a long time can be so debilitating, I’m glad you found out what it was and can now treat it, although the new diet doesn’t sound completely appetizing ? however, you were quick to notice that beer fits into that category so now you’re my hero ?


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Thank you, I tried the magnesium and it didn’t help  $200+ In prescriptions that didn’t help and over 3 months of daily headaches and migraines, dr said Botox was the next step to my pain management. He did say it is not guaranteed to be pain free everyday but it should help. There are 2 options after this. Thankfully this gives me 95% relief.


I'll be thinking of you. I know my brother went through some weird stuff before he got some relief.??


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Sorry to hear that, dealing with some unknown condition for a long time can be so debilitating, I’m glad you found out what it was and can now treat it, although the new diet doesn’t sound completely appetizing ? however, you were quick to notice that beer fits into that category so now you’re my hero ?


Yes I was really happy that the er doctor actually took the time to find out. I suspect that having covid-19 had to do with this. From what I read online, at first they didn't know that it could affect the digestive system. I'll find out more tomorrow.??


----------



## zolasmum

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Migraine strikes again, I get botox for my migraines but the next appointment (30 shots in scalp and neck) isnʻt for a couple of weeks. Feels like a hot waffle iron is stuck to the right side of my head and my stomach feels like I ate some raw chicken that spoiled back in 2008. Imitrex and Gatorade for me tonight. Yaʻll have a great weekend.


Hello from Angie in the UK - I have botox for headaches - not exactly migraine these days, but pretty well constant, just varying in degree - I'm having my next ones tomorrow - I also have greater occipital nerve injections ( GONI) alternating with the botox. I wondered if you had tried these too. Its 2 hefty injections of an anaesthetic at the back of your neck. It does help, but as with the botox, I haven't been able to have them because of covid for over a year,
and it's been much worse without them. Might be something that would help you?
Good luck
Angie


----------



## Blackdog1714

I found the beauty I want to start growing July 2nd. So pretty


https://www.growerschoiceseeds.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/CBD-Blueberry-Medical-Feminized-Cannabis-Seeds.jpg


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

zolasmum said:


> Hello from Angie in the UK - I have botox for headaches - not exactly migraine these days, but pretty well constant, just varying in degree - I'm having my next ones tomorrow - I also have greater occipital nerve injections ( GONI) alternating with the botox. I wondered if you had tried these too. Its 2 hefty injections of an anaesthetic at the back of your neck. It does help, but as with the botox, I haven't been able to have them because of covid for over a year,
> and it's been much worse without them. Might be something that would help you?
> Good luck
> Angie


Hi Angie, thank you for the information. So far the botox only in the scalp and neck, I will ask about the GONI on my next visit. Your situation sounds very similar to mine. At first, the doctors kept saying "headache" instead of "migraine" when I asked why, he said people throw the word migraine around when it is just a bad headache. People like you and I actually do have migraines. I can even remember the first day it started. Yes, the constant headache with varying degrees of intensity was driving me crazy, at least the migraines are fewer, but I still have the headaches about every couple of days. I hope you can see your doctor soon! ?

Dawn


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

zolasmum said:


> Hello from Angie in the UK - I have botox for headaches - not exactly migraine these days, but pretty well constant, just varying in degree - I'm having my next ones tomorrow - I also have greater occipital nerve injections ( GONI) alternating with the botox. I wondered if you had tried these too. Its 2 hefty injections of an anaesthetic at the back of your neck. It does help, but as with the botox, I haven't been able to have them because of covid for over a year,
> and it's been much worse without them. Might be something that would help you?
> Good luck
> Angie


Thank you! ?


----------



## Jan A

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Hi Angie, thank you for the information. So far the botox only in the scalp and neck, I will ask about the GONI on my next visit. Your situation sounds very similar to mine. At first, the doctors kept saying "headache" instead of "migraine" when I asked why, he said people throw the word migraine around when it is just a bad headache. People like you and I actually do have migraines. I can even remember the first day it started. Yes, the constant headache with varying degrees of intensity was driving me crazy, at least the migraines are fewer, but I still have the headaches about every couple of days. I hope you can see your doctor soon! ?
> 
> Dawn


So sorry these migraines happen to such nice people like you 2. My mom had them but they skipped me. Please take care.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

We have a bloom lol


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> We have a bloom lol
> View attachment 325776


Beautiful!


----------



## zolasmum

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Hi Angie, thank you for the information. So far the botox only in the scalp and neck, I will ask about the GONI on my next visit. Your situation sounds very similar to mine. At first, the doctors kept saying "headache" instead of "migraine" when I asked why, he said people throw the word migraine around when it is just a bad headache. People like you and I actually do have migraines. I can even remember the first day it started. Yes, the constant headache with varying degrees of intensity was driving me crazy, at least the migraines are fewer, but I still have the headaches about every couple of days. I hope you can see your doctor soon! ?
> 
> Dawn


Hello Dawn - I am back from my latest botox injections - I feel like a pincushion. I think they were more painful than when I had my previous ones before covid - the nurse said one can build up scar tissue eventually, and then it is harder to get the needle in. But I'm glad to get it done - and the drive to the town where the hospital is, about 30 miles away, was beautiful - along narrow twisty lanes with high banks on each side,which were covered with ferns, buttercups and bluebells, and big trees above us with dense green leaves - and baby lambs in the fields - and Zola on my lap to keep me company - very comforting !
I shall have the next botox session in 3 months - I hope yours goes well.
Angie


----------



## Jan A

zolasmum said:


> Hello Dawn - I am back from my latest botox injections - I feel like a pincushion. I think they were more painful than when I had my previous ones before covid - the nurse said one can build up scar tissue eventually, and then it is harder to get the needle in. But I'm glad to get it done - and the drive to the town where the hospital is, about 30 miles away, was beautiful - along narrow twisty lanes with high banks on each side,which were covered with ferns, buttercups and bluebells, and big trees above us with dense green leaves - and baby lambs in the fields - and Zola on my lap to keep me company - very comforting !
> I shall have the next botox session in 3 months - I hope yours goes well.
> Angie


I am fascinated that Zola travels with you. Just wow!!


----------



## zolasmum

Jan A said:


> I am fascinated that Zola travels with you. Just wow!!


Zola always comes with us, wherever we go -he is no trouble in the car - often goes to sleep - then my husband usually carries him in his hand, so that he can see what is going on. He is enthralled by watching the sea -the moving waves and the breakers - he also likes meeting people, and has been to all sorts of places with us. If he wants to put his head in his shell, that's fine, but he hardly ever does.And he doesn't mind any sort of weather. If we leave him at home, he gets very upset
Angie


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

zolasmum said:


> Hello Dawn - I am back from my latest botox injections - I feel like a pincushion. I think they were more painful than when I had my previous ones before covid - the nurse said one can build up scar tissue eventually, and then it is harder to get the needle in. But I'm glad to get it done - and the drive to the town where the hospital is, about 30 miles away, was beautiful - along narrow twisty lanes with high banks on each side,which were covered with ferns, buttercups and bluebells, and big trees above us with dense green leaves - and baby lambs in the fields - and Zola on my lap to keep me company - very comforting !
> I shall have the next botox session in 3 months - I hope yours goes well.
> Angie


Wonderful! I hope you get relief soon - it took about 10 days for me. Ewww it hurt more? At around injection 20 I was waiting for it to be over. But it sounds like a beautiful drive with great company. Here's to more pain free days ahead for you. ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

zolasmum said:


> Zola always comes with us, wherever we go -he is no trouble in the car - often goes to sleep - then my husband usually carries him in his hand, so that he can see what is going on. He is enthralled by watching the sea -the moving waves and the breakers - he also likes meeting people, and has been to all sorts of places with us. If he wants to put his head in his shell, that's fine, but he hardly ever does.And he doesn't mind any sort of weather. If we leave him at home, he gets very upset
> Angie


Wow! That is truly amazing, how wonderful to have such a special guy that travels with you. Sounds like he's better traveling partner than my teenager.


----------



## zolasmum

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Wonderful! I hope you get relief soon - it took about 10 days for me. Ewww it hurt more? At around injection 20 I was waiting for it to be over. But it sounds like a beautiful drive with great company. Here's to more pain free days ahead for you. ?


And for you soon too, Dawn
Angie


----------



## EllieMay

I just read that it’s National Wine Day..... I think this calls for a celebration!!! ?


----------



## Jan A

EllieMay said:


> I just read that it’s National Wine Day..... I think this calls for a celebration!!! ?


I'll drink to that!!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I just read that it’s National Wine Day..... I think this calls for a celebration!!! ?


How did i not hear about this??? I should be ashamed of myself sitting here wit an iced coffee smh


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> How did i not hear about this??? I should be ashamed of myself sitting here wit an iced coffee smh


You should!!! But, I have to admit that I have Refrained thus far myself... its temporary though since I plan to make up for it when I get home!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Just sitting here watching my torts play with the neighbors pit bulls. They are best buds! They sleep together and everything.. NO I WILL NOT POST PICS!


----------



## EllieMay

2 seconds ago I was sitting with the windows down enjoying sunshine & breeze... and now look!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just sitting here watching my torts play with the neighbors pit bulls. They are best buds! They sleep together and everything.. NO I WILL NOT POST PICS!


WTF!!! Don’t be an A$$HAT ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> 2 seconds ago I was sitting with the windows down enjoying sinshine & breeze... and now look!!!
> View attachment 325835


I dont understand why u rolled ur windows up? Lol


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I dont understand why u rolled ur windows up? Lol


It’s ok.. Cinder does ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Dinner with the in-laws!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Well here we go again.... I see a controversial shitt starter on a new thread.. hoping I’m being judgmental and wrong.. but sometimes, when you read the first line, it just looks like a set up for a debate..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Well here we go again.... I see a controversial shitt starter on a new thread.. hoping I’m being judgmental and wrong.. but sometimes, when you read the first line, it just looks like a set up for a debate..


Damnit! I cant eat anymore popcorn!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

EllieMay said:


> Well here we go again.... I see a controversial shitt starter on a new thread.. hoping I’m being judgmental and wrong.. but sometimes, when you read the first line, it just looks like a set up for a debate..


You pot-stirrer. What did you do now?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> You pot-stirrer. What did you do now?


She let out a wine fart in the thread and left .. i know! Messed up! Everyone in there wondering who did it


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Damnit! I cant eat anymore popcorn!


Yeap... I got a meme on standbye.. it’s pretty ugly..


Snoopy’s mom said:


> You pot-stirrer. What did you do now


Nothing yet!!! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Yeap... I got a meme on standbye.. it’s pretty ugly..
> 
> Nothing yet!!! ?


I like the planning ahead


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> She let out a wine fart in the thread and left .. i know! Messed up! Everyone in there wondering who did it


Lmao! Coulda been worse;-)

so I’m driving down the interstate today on a call with one of my coworkers and Cinder let’s out an unusually loud fart.... I’m thinking “WTF” but I keep on talking away trying to get my business taken care of.. when I finally stop talking, the guy on the other line says nothing... so I’m like “hellooo?” And he says “ really Heather... you were just gonna talk right through that and not even acknowledge it?”””

????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Lmao! Coulda been worse;-)
> 
> so I’m driving down the interstate today on a call with one of my coworkers and Cinder let’s out an unusually loud fart.... I’m thinking “WTF” but I keep on talking away trying to get my business taken care of.. when I finally stop talking, the guy on the other line says nothing... so I’m like “hellooo?” And he says “ really Heather... you were just gonna talk right through that and not even acknowledge it?”””
> 
> ????


I freaken love cinder! Good girl! Butt scratches for u for a month


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Sooo cliche... blame the dog smh


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sooo cliche... blame the dog smh


I will SO own it if it’s me... I’m the Beotchhh who will come sit on your lap and let her rip!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I will SO own it if it’s me... I’m the Beotchhh who will come sit on your lap and let her rip!!!


Thanks for the warning !


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thanks for the warning !


Say if i had the clapper hooked up to my lights.. would they be going off and on??


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thanks for the warning !


it’s the least I can do for a loved one ?


----------



## EllieMay

Undoubtedly!!


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Say if i had the clapper hooked up to my lights.. would they be going off and on??
> View attachment 325873


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

HA! All this time I thought your name was EllieMay. Looks like another 5 beer night starting in 58 minutes.


----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> HA! All this time I thought your name was EllieMay. Looks like another 5 beer night starting in 58 minutes.


Wait...what are you re-naming me???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Wait...what are you remaining me???


The clapper ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> The clapper ?


Hmmmm... I think I’ve been called worse by better ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

At least Iʻm not changing the sex of your torts.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Hmmmm... I think I’ve been called worse by better ?


Ive been called better by worse ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Not surprised ?


----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> At least Iʻm not changing the sex of your torts.


Your allowed to do magical things. I like the show!!! ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ive been called better by worse ?


As long as you come when I call, it doesn’t really matter


----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> HA! All this time I thought your name was EllieMay. Looks like another 5 beer night starting in 58 minutes.


You feeling better??


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Yes thank you. The doctor bumped up my appointment since the headaches are daily again and the migraines more often. Other that and a cigarette butt eating sully I can’t complain. Well I can complain...


----------



## Jan A

Snoopy’s mom said:


> HA! All this time I thought your name was EllieMay. Looks like another 5 beer night starting in 58 minutes.


It's way past 5 pm here.


----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Yes thank you. The doctor bumped up my appointment since the headaches are daily again and the migraines more often. Other that and a cigarette butt eating sully I can’t complain. Well I can complain...


I saw the butt eating debacle... hope everything came out alright ?

I am glad that your feeling better and that the dr is cooperating... some Complaints are earned!


----------



## EllieMay

Jan A said:


> It's way past 5 pm here.


I brought the evening in with a Bloody Mary... and then had a wine spritzer thingy just to honor national wine day.. I could only finish half of it though.. it was a complete downer after the Bloody Mary. Guess I should have started with the foo-foo first ?

now it’s hot cocoa and bed time!


----------



## Jan A

EllieMay said:


> I brought the evening in with a Bloody Mary... and then had a wine spritzer thingy just to honor national wine day.. I could only finish half of it though.. it was a complete downer after the Bloody Mary. Guess I should have started with the foo-foo first ?
> 
> now it’s hot cocoa and bed time!


You's got to get your priorities straight. Blood Mary's are for am. Wine spritzers are happy hour. You can't drink all day if you don't start early enough in the am.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Spot on Jan!


----------



## EllieMay

Sunshine and summertime my friends.. kids last day of school was today. Oldest daughters last day of high school... middle daughters last day of Jr high.. sons last day of first grade.. I believe I’ll sleep in in The morning?. I’ve only got a half day of work tomorrow and then it’s a 4 day weekend!! 
I am sitting outside now watching the “flock” play in the yard, the biggest sully cruise in his yard. Dogs are penned on the porch giving me the stink eye.. lol Just a bit ago, when I went to feed the horse, I saw a fox sunning in the pasture. I’m sure he was trying to figure out just how he could get to my birds but He won’t ! Anyway, cheers! I’m drinking to all that


----------



## Jan A

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Spot on Jan!


Tried, tested, proven, over many years at Lake Powell.


----------



## Jan A

EllieMay said:


> Sunshine and summertime my friends.. kids last day of school was today. Oldest daughters last day of high school... middle daughters last day of Jr high.. sons last day of first grade.. I believe I’ll sleep in in The morning?. I’ve only got a half day of work tomorrow and then it’s a 4 day weekend!!
> I am sitting outside now watching the “flock” play in the yard, the biggest sully cruise in his yard. Dogs are penned on the porch giving me the stink eye.. lol Just a bit ago, when I went to feed the horse, I saw a fox sunning in the pasture. I’m sure he was trying to figure out just how he could get to my birds but He won’t ! Anyway, cheers! I’m drinking to all that


You just can't make paradise up!! Sounds idyllic!!


----------



## EllieMay

Jan A said:


> You just can't make paradise up!! Sounds idyllic!!


That’s funny! For me it’s perfect.. for others, it would be torture..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy friday nuts! Have a nutty safe holiday weekend!


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy friday nuts! Have a nutty safe holiday weekend!


TGIF!! Wishing all nuts a special holiday, good weather & festive gatherings; good sleeping, pain-free days & nights; healthy, happy torts; & growing gardens & weeds.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Back from Akron,OH workcation at the in laws. Just fixed up a bunch of stuff for them and it is always so nice to see them! Much better than my own parents ever were. Mexican tonight!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Happy Saturday all!
Our weekend so far ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Happy Saturday all!
> Our weekend so far ?
> View attachment 326108
> View attachment 326109
> View attachment 326110
> View attachment 326111
> View attachment 326112
> View attachment 326113


Thats badass! So much fun


----------



## Blackdog1714

Yall take your mud seriously!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Rainy all weekend ? so wrking on an enclosure for a new roommate im picking up tomorrow ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Rainy all weekend ? so wrking on an enclosure for a new roommate im picking up tomorrow ?


Who did you finally get your new bride on the innerweb?


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Meanwhile... at Jays house


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

If i marry this then ive really lowered my standards haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Meanwhile... at Jays house


Meg! I told u to be patient! U only been in there 3 hrs


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And i thought i took ur phone??


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Well here we go again.... I see a controversial shitt starter on a new thread.. hoping I’m being judgmental and wrong.. but sometimes, when you read the first line, it just looks like a set up for a debate..


I'm trying not to be nosey but... where is it??


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> You pot-stirrer. What did you do now?


I can't believe it's Saturday and I'm just now seeing all the crap.


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> HA! All this time I thought your name was EllieMay. Looks like another 5 beer night starting in 58 minutes.


One can only hope.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Outdoor Enclosure filling in


----------



## Cathie G

I


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Outdoor Enclosure filling in
> View attachment 326134


It seems like yesterday that you planted it. It's growing and filling up so quick and looks really nice.? A little oasis.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I
> 
> It seems like yesterday that you planted it. It's growing and filling up so quick and looks really nice.? A little oasis.


Im shocked myself! I was thinking epic fail.. but theres still time for that haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lets go Bruins!!!! Hockey fans come out!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I
> 
> It seems like yesterday that you planted it. It's growing and filling up so quick and looks really nice.? A little oasis.


Still got some things to add but so far im happy w the results. And thanks for the compliment miss Cathy!!


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im shocked myself! I was thinking epic fail.. but theres still time for that haha


I'll be hoping the weather stays kind and whoever you put in there ?... but it has a great start.?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Rainy all weekend ? so wrking on an enclosure for a new roommate im picking up tomorrow ?


What what??! A new room mate??


----------



## zolasmum

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Yes thank you. The doctor bumped up my appointment since the headaches are daily again and the migraines more often. Other that and a cigarette butt eating sully I can’t complain. Well I can complain...


I hope you will be getting those head injections soon- You have my sympathy
Have you got Chef Archie officially in your permanent care yet? 
Angie


----------



## Cathie G

I've been watching Madea movies all day and she's my hero! She makes Maggie look like a pussycat ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I've been watching Madea movies all day and she's my hero! She makes Maggie look like a pussycat ?



My favorite part of “diary of a mad black woman”—
Was when her brother (still him) was shooting his mouth off so she (media) went into the kitchen stuck her hand in her purse and cocked back her gun!?????
Then she said say one more thing go ahead I dare you.... nothing ? You got nothing? 
Can I buy a vowel? “
????????????
I love madea! ????????????????????


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> My favorite part of “diary of a mad black woman”—
> Was when her brother (still him) was shooting his mouth off so she (media) went into the kitchen stuck her hand in her purse and cocked back her gun!?????
> Then she said say one more thing go ahead I dare you.... nothing ? You got nothing?
> Can I buy a vowel? “
> ????????????
> I love madea! ????????????????????


My favorite the other day was "why you walkin round with your pants on the ground!?boy! How you gonna run from the police like that!" She's just ridiculous. Who in the world thinks that stuff up ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy tuesday nuts! Even though i thought it was monday all day


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Picked up my new roommate today


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Picked up my new roommate today
> View attachment 326313


Who's going in your outdoor enclosure? Cute snake though ?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Who's going in your outdoor enclosure? Cute snake though ?


Oh yeah no wonder you have problems getting a girl ? you'll have to find a tomgirl.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Who's going in your outdoor enclosure? Cute snake though ?


The outdoor is for the torts .. i have a divider to put through the middle


----------



## EllieMay

So


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Picked up my new roommate today
> View attachment 326313


 what’s her name???


----------



## EllieMay

thats a gorgeous snake!!! I really want to hold her!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> The outdoor is for the torts .. i have a divider to put through the middle


I guess you're stuck with us for a while ?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I guess you're stuck with us for a while ?


look Cathie! I got my wild duck to follow me up the hill into my yard... when my big Gander saw him ( King Ding-a-Ling) they chased him back down to the lake.. the “not my duck” flew back in the water but mine would still not go in.. “not my duck” stayed close by them... he hears the call of a female ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> So
> 
> what’s her name???


No name yet


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> thats a gorgeous snake!!! I really want to hold her!!!


Pheww.. i thought i forgot to put pants on ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I guess you're stuck with us for a while ?


Noo.. u guys are stuck w me lol


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Pheww.. i thought i forgot to put pants on ?


????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Pheww.. i thought i forgot to put pants on ?



Dirty birdie! ???


----------



## Blackdog1714

As if. You would be a subject of a whole forum not a member on one!


----------



## EllieMay

Hope everyone has a good one!!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> look Cathie! I got my wild duck to follow me up the hill into my yard... when my big Gander saw him ( King Ding-a-Ling) they chased him back down to the lake.. the “not my duck” flew back in the water but mine would still not go in.. “not my duck” stayed close by them... he hears the call of a female ?


That's so funny. You might get stuck with that duck for life.?


----------



## EllieMay

On an adventure!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> On an adventure!!!
> View attachment 326362
> View attachment 326363
> View attachment 326364


Good times!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy hump evening nuts! 2 days to go


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy hump evening nuts! 2 days to go


Yes you have 2 days to drive all your co-workers nuts ? enjoy it is my best advice.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Yes you have 2 days to drive all your co-workers nuts ? enjoy it is my best advice.


They wouldnt expect anything less from me


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

About 3 years ago when i was still the machine mechanic out on the floor i had the most epic prank ever! It will go down in history there haha i caught a squirrel and put it in the machine operators locker ( no squirrel was harmed in the making of this prank lol


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> About 3 years ago when i was still the machine mechanic out on the floor i had the most epic prank ever! It will go down in history there haha i caught a squirrel and put it in the machine operators locker ( no squirrel was harmed in the making of this prank lol


The squirrel probably enjoyed it. I raised one that pranked me every chance she got after I let her loose. If I was hanging out clothes she would run up my body and hang upside down on the clothes line with my socks... swinging in the breezes.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> The squirrel probably enjoyed it. I raised one that pranked me every chance she got after I let her loose. If I was hanging out clothes she would run up my body and hang upside down on the clothes line with my socks... swinging in the breezes.


I had the video. If i can find it ill post it lol or ill call my cowrker that recorded it and see if he has it


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I had the video. If i can find it ill post it lol or ill call my cowrker that recorded it and see if he has it


Squirrels are so funny. I would love to see it. I'll bet he has it in Google cloud even if he doesn't know it or you. I also used to feed some wild ones homemade oatmeal cookies. They would come to my window and take one from my hand. Cute little critters but I don't want them in the attic where I live now so I have to discourage them.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chipmunks are cute .. squirrels are like the ugly friend haha


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> If i marry this then ive really lowered my standards haha


Stop making up stories, you donʻt have any standards


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

zolasmum said:


> I hope you will be getting those head injections soon- You have my sympathy
> Have you got Chef Archie officially in your permanent care yet?
> Angie


Hi Angie, yes! I officially gained ownership on Friday, May 28th! My injections are next week Friday, and I canʻt wait.


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> Squirrels are so funny. I would love to see it. I'll bet he has it in Google cloud even if he doesn't know it or you. I also used to feed some wild ones homemade oatmeal cookies. They would come to my window and take one from my hand. Cute little critters but I don't want them in the attic where I live now so I have to discourage them.?


We fed our squirrels out on the driveway. Ocassionally one would figure out where we kept the food in the garage & you'd see little footprints or chew marks on the cannister where they'd try to open it up. Never got them in the attic. Too many racoons on the roof at night.


----------



## EllieMay

The welcoming committee as I arrive home.. siblings are there too but I couldn’t get them in the pic.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hey foxy lady


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hey foxy lady


Well hello! We are all amongst friends here.. I’ll be keeping my locker locked though ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Next new drama: I lost Snoopy. Iʻve heard it one hundred times, and 100 stories too - donʻt take your eyes off a Russian Tortoise - except mine of course. My good guy is the exception, said, everyone. After his soak in the front yard - it was so nice and sunny, Snoopy walked over to the bush that he always cruises under after his soak. Half an hour later he was gone. We looked everywhere in the neighborhood, under the house, tore up most of the bushes in our yard. We put some hibiscus and radicchio out in the yard but no luck. This was on Monday. I made some flyers, put them up around the neighborhood, filed a report with the humane society, and posted information on the Hawaii Tortoise Club. My son is devastated. I will never roll my eyes at people whose tortoiseʻs walked away when they were not looking. Yes, probably karma since I rolled my eyes all the time. I hope that since itʻs mating (breeding) season he hasnʻt gone too far away. ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Looks like ill have to work on my penis face painting skills


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

You told me this was a family-friendly forum. Donʻt be gross ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Next new drama: I lost Snoopy. Iʻve heard it one hundred times, and 100 stories too - donʻt take your eyes off a Russian Tortoise - except mine of course. My good guy is the exception, said, everyone. After his soak in the front yard - it was so nice and sunny, Snoopy walked over to the bush that he always cruises under after his soak. Half an hour later he was gone. We looked everywhere in the neighborhood, under the house, tore up most of the bushes in our yard. We put some hibiscus and radicchio out in the yard but no luck. This was on Monday. I made some flyers, put them up around the neighborhood, filed a report with the humane society, and posted information on the Hawaii Tortoise Club. My son is devastated. I will never roll my eyes at people whose tortoiseʻs walked away when they were not looking. Yes, probably karma since I rolled my eyes all the time. I hope that since itʻs mating (breeding) season he hasnʻt gone too far away. ??


So sorry to hear that


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> So sorry to hear that


Maybe hes in the smoking section w archie having a shot


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

And they didnʻt even invite me, those damned ingrates! Save one from PetStupid, save the other one from a bad owner, and they canʻt even invite me for shots and smokes? Bastards.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> And they didnʻt even invite me, those damned ingrates! Save one from PetStupid, save the other one from a bad owner, and they canʻt even invite me for shots and smokes? Bastards.


I would feed them poison ivy


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

We donʻt have poison ivy in Hawaii


----------



## EllieMay

Oh 


Snoopy’s mom said:


> Next new drama: I lost Snoopy. Iʻve heard it one hundred times, and 100 stories too - donʻt take your eyes off a Russian Tortoise - except mine of course. My good guy is the exception, said, everyone. After his soak in the front yard - it was so nice and sunny, Snoopy walked over to the bush that he always cruises under after his soak. Half an hour later he was gone. We looked everywhere in the neighborhood, under the house, tore up most of the bushes in our yard. We put some hibiscus and radicchio out in the yard but no luck. This was on Monday. I made some flyers, put them up around the neighborhood, filed a report with the humane society, and posted information on the Hawaii Tortoise Club. My son is devastated. I will never roll my eyes at people whose tortoiseʻs walked away when they were not looking. Yes, probably karma since I rolled my eyes all the time. I hope that since itʻs mating (breeding) season he hasnʻt gone too far away. ??


Oh no!!! I hate that... I’m so sorry but I’m going to believe that he will turn up for you!


----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> We donʻt have poison ivy in Hawaii


That’s it!!! I’m on my way!!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> We donʻt have poison ivy in Hawaii


Just crabs.. an itch is an itch ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Is there a way to send a vid without youtube here? My coworker gonna send the vid to me


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

EllieMay said:


> Oh
> 
> Oh no!!! I hate that... I’m so sorry but I’m going to believe that he will turn up for you!


Do you think the admins will let me change my name to Snoopyʻs Killer? ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Is there a way to send a vid without youtube here? My coworker gonna send the vid to me


Not that I know of.. but that’s not saying much ?


----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Do you think the admins will let me change my name to Snoopyʻs Killer? ?


NEVER!!! Get my grass skirt and coconut shells ready.. we will find him!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> NEVER!!! Get my grass skirt and coconut shells ready.. we will find him!


Both of ya get get those skirts and coconuts ready and ill help look


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs, you gotta get Jan a new trash can lid.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Both of ya get get those skirts and coconuts ready and ill help look


Ill prob be looking at the wrong shells


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

What if the girls donʻt fit in the coconut shells? Those things are "one size fits some."


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

“I didnt mean to grab!” I thought it was the tort!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> What if the girls donʻt fit in the coconut shells? Those things are "one size fits some."


Just take them off.. safety first


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

SMH


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And dont give me the headache excuse ?


----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> What if the girls donʻt fit in the coconut shells? Those things are "one size fits some."


Maybe you could cut the topside and do a “bandeau” kinda thing... more lump for the bump.. ounce for the bounce !!! ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And dont give me the headache excuse ?


there’s your sign!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> there’s your sign!


Hell of a sight! 2 girls running around drunk asf with hula skirts and half shells and one w a trash can lid ! Hits record... nobodys gonna believe this story


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Its a f’ed version of a nat geo channel show


----------



## Jan A

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Next new drama: I lost Snoopy. Iʻve heard it one hundred times, and 100 stories too - donʻt take your eyes off a Russian Tortoise - except mine of course. My good guy is the exception, said, everyone. After his soak in the front yard - it was so nice and sunny, Snoopy walked over to the bush that he always cruises under after his soak. Half an hour later he was gone. We looked everywhere in the neighborhood, under the house, tore up most of the bushes in our yard. We put some hibiscus and radicchio out in the yard but no luck. This was on Monday. I made some flyers, put them up around the neighborhood, filed a report with the humane society, and posted information on the Hawaii Tortoise Club. My son is devastated. I will never roll my eyes at people whose tortoiseʻs walked away when they were not looking. Yes, probably karma since I rolled my eyes all the time. I hope that since itʻs mating (breeding) season he hasnʻt gone too far away. ??


Do not give up. As we all know, some don't go too far away from where they got themselves lost. My fingers are crossed & I'm sending you big positive vibes. Stick smelly things he likes out on your porches. No wonder you have a migraine!!


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just take them off.. safety first


I'm not showing my ta tas to anyone....at least not for free. You can keep your damn shells.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Jan A said:


> Do not give up. As we all know, some don't go too far away from where they got themselves lost. My fingers are crossed & I'm sending you big positive vibes. Stick smelly things he likes out on your porches. No wonder you have a migraine!!


Thanks Jan, there have been lots of happy ending stories as well. Days, weeks, even months later. My son is worried about Snoopy finding water. Snoopy is WC, he can probably figure it out even if itʻs not his country of origin,( thatʻs what Iʻm telling my son anyway.)

I canʻt stick Chubbs on my porch. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Im trying to send my prank vid but he sent from fb and i dont do fb so ill figure out how to save it


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im trying to send my prank vid but he sent from fb and i dont do fb so ill figure out how to save it


I hear you can catch awful stuff on FB. Put your gloves on, Chubbs.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lmao prank king champiooon lmao


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Damnit! Did the vid go thru?


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Damnit! Did the vid go thru?


Yep. It's running!! You bad boy!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Chipmunks are cute .. squirrels are like the ugly friend haha



Chipmunks suck! (Please excuse my French)
I have one that shimmies into my drain spout every night and I can smell him in the morning. ?
Stupid rats.
I like squirts better!
They are nice.
Chipmunks think they own everything..


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Hi Angie, yes! I officially gained ownership on Friday, May 28th! My injections are next week Friday, and I canʻt wait.



So chef Archie is YOURS now?
Not just for the summer months?
Or school break?
He IS YOURS now????


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


That’s awesome!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> The welcoming committee as I arrive home.. siblings are there too but I couldn’t get them in the pic.
> View attachment 326413



Oh my God!!!
How cute is that!
I love that fox!
Is he yours or just visiting?
I probably would have fed him my food. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im trying to send my prank vid but he sent from fb and i dont do fb so ill figure out how to save it



Cant you just up load what he sent you from fb to your YouTube channel? Then send it here?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


>



?????????????????????????????????????????
That was GROWN MEN running like little girls from the ferocious squirrel!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Oh my God!!!
> How cute is that!
> I love that fox!
> Is he yours or just visiting?
> I probably would have fed him my food. ?


The family are repeat residents on my property. There is a deep washout that we had concrete pieces poured in out in the pasture. Every year, they make a den in the small openings through the concrete..they are a family of 5 this year


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> The family are repeat residents on my property. There is a deep washout that we had concrete pieces poured in out in the pasture. Every year, they make a den in the small openings through the concrete..they are a family of 5 this year



You have such a wonderful life, family and friends (animals). I LOVE that you can get any animal you want and put him/her on the farm.!!!! 
Goats 
Chickens
Pigs
Horses
Tortoises
Foxes
Ducks
What the heck else do ya need???
A helping hand to clean it all up every day??......
Where’s my shoes?.... I’m on my way!!!
Then we will hit Hawaii and help look for snoops.. ?
Is Jan there yet ?
If not I can pick her up on the way!
Can she jump into a car doin’ 70mph?? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> You have such a wonderful life, family and friends (animals). I LOVE that you can get any animal you want and put him/her on the farm.!!!!
> Goats
> Chickens
> Pigs
> Horses
> Tortoises
> Foxes
> Ducks
> What the heck else do ya need???
> A helping hand to clean it all up every day??......
> Where’s my shoes?.... I’m on my way!!!
> Then we will hit Hawaii and help look for snoops.. ?
> Is Jan there yet ?
> If not I can pick her up on the way!
> Can she jump into a car doin’ 70mph?? ?



70mph here in NJ is like NASCAR.


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> You have such a wonderful life, family and friends (animals). I LOVE that you can get any animal you want and put him/her on the farm.!!!!
> Goats
> Chickens
> Pigs
> Horses
> Tortoises
> Foxes
> Ducks
> What the heck else do ya need???
> A helping hand to clean it all up every day??......
> Where’s my shoes?.... I’m on my way!!!
> Then we will hit Hawaii and help look for snoops.. ?
> Is Jan there yet ?
> If not I can pick her up on the way!
> Can she jump into a car doin’ 70mph?? ?


There are no goats or pigs... but you did leave out the ferrets and the geese.. and the chameleon, cats, and of course the dogs..??

I can handle the animal care but maybe if you could just take over my kids And hubby ... lmao


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> About 3 years ago when i was still the machine mechanic out on the floor i had the most epic prank ever! It will go down in history there haha i caught a squirrel and put it in the machine operators locker ( no squirrel was harmed in the making of this prank lol


? that is epic. So much nicer than a dead fish in the air intake on a car


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im trying to send my prank vid but he sent from fb and i dont do fb so ill figure out how to save it


Ahem you don't do or are you in Facebook prison for your repeated violations


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> ? that is epic. So much nicer than a dead fish in the air intake on a car


One question... where are u parked?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> ?????????????????????????????????????????
> That was GROWN MEN running like little girls from the ferocious squirrel!!


I wouldnt call them grown... or men haha


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> You have such a wonderful life, family and friends (animals). I LOVE that you can get any animal you want and put him/her on the farm.!!!!
> Goats
> Chickens
> Pigs
> Horses
> Tortoises
> Foxes
> Ducks
> What the heck else do ya need???
> A helping hand to clean it all up every day??......
> Where’s my shoes?.... I’m on my way!!!
> Then we will hit Hawaii and help look for snoops.. ?
> Is Jan there yet ?
> If not I can pick her up on the way!
> Can she jump into a car doin’ 70mph?? ?


My vertical leap is 1/2 inch & I stopped running years ago. You'll have to slow down to a crawl to get me in your car.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chefdenoel10 said:


> So chef Archie is YOURS now?
> Not just for the summer months?
> Or school break?
> He IS YOURS now????


Yes, yes, yes! ALL MINE ALL THE TIME!!!! ? ? ????


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Is there a way to send a vid without youtube here? My coworker gonna send the vid to me


I send myself pictures by email. I don't know if it will work with video.


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Do you think the admins will let me change my name to Snoopyʻs Killer? ?


No. But I'll bet Snoopy is just walking around and exploring. I don't know what their range is but I'm praying for the miracle that you'll see him when he waltzes back by.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Damnit! Did the vid go thru?


Yes ? and somehow after dealing with several squirrels that pranked me and others... well I should not say anymore ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Chipmunks suck! (Please excuse my French)
> I have one that shimmies into my drain spout every night and I can smell him in the morning. ?
> Stupid rats.
> I like squirts better!
> They are nice.
> Chipmunks think they own everything..


Squirts are ok.. lil messy


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Ahem you don't do or are you in Facebook prison for your repeated violations


I am for posting my crazy video of my birds in a cage I designed and built myself.? The birds born in my house. If Facebook hates me I must have done something right.?


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Squirts are ok.. lil messy


Depends on the squirt.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> Depends on the squirt.


I better get my snorkel out


----------



## EllieMay

Who could resist such squishy love??? Not me!!


----------



## EllieMay

Couch snuggling watching Wonder Woman 1984....with some good wine and a block of extra sharp cheddar cheese


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

EllieMay said:


> Couch snuggling watching Wonder Woman 1984....with some good wine and a block of extra sharp cheddar cheese


I’m there! Save a goblet for me!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Who could resist such squishy love??? Not me!!
> View attachment 326472
> View attachment 326473


That's almost worse then my dust bunny that lays around like a rag doll. I tried to show Joe but he's laying around too and I couldn't get him awake.??


----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I’m there! Save a goblet for me!


Done!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Yes, yes, yes! ALL MINE ALL THE TIME!!!! ? ? ????



Yaaaaa hoooooooo!!!!!
But now we can’t come to see you in Hawaii.. ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Who could resist such squishy love??? Not me!!
> View attachment 326472
> View attachment 326473



I guess there’s no room for the foxes?
Or HORSE? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Couch snuggling watching Wonder Woman 1984....with some good wine and a block of extra sharp cheddar cheese



Now THATS a goooood night!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Yaaaaa hoooooooo!!!!!
> But now we can’t come to see you in Hawaii.. ??


Of course you can, it’s the after-party I thought everyone was coming!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Of course you can, it’s the after-party I thought everyone was coming!


And it also turned into a Snoopy hunt


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Of course you can, it’s the after-party I thought everyone was coming!


I already picked out my outfit


----------



## EllieMay

It’s raining, its pouring, this woman is not snoring!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Looks like your girls fit perfectly in those coconut shells. Cute undies too. ?


----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Looks like your girls fit perfectly in those coconut shells. Cute undies too. ?


I think the undies are debatable...


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Sorry, you are correct. I got a little carried away by, the, uh, unusual dancing? Dammit the whole cotton-picking thing is unusual.


----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Sorry, you are correct. I got a little carried away by, the, uh, unusual dancing? Dammit the whole cotton-picking thing is unusual.


It’s ok.. I’m thinking if we could see more dancing then we could make an educated decision)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I think the undies are debatable...


They are a lil scratchy


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> It’s ok.. I’m thinking if we could see more dancing then we could make an educated decision)


More drinking and we could make uneducated decisions haha


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> They are a lil scratchy


Hmmm.. well that would hinder the motion a bit ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

A little more dancing in a different costume. That would help us make a decision.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> More drinking and we could make uneducated decisions haha


True story!!!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

I donʻt always make uneducated decisions, but when I do - theyʻre usually a whopper


----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I donʻt always make uneducated decisions, but when I do - theyʻre usually a whopper


AMEN!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> A little more dancing in a different costume. That would help us make a decision.


Better?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

I canʻt unsee that. I need to bleach my eyes, damn you Chubbs!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I canʻt unsee that. I need to bleach my eyes, damn you Chubbs!


Sorry! I was drunk and someone recorded me


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I look taller in person


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> It’s ok.. I’m thinking if we could see more dancing then we could make an educated decision)


Do you really want that kind of education ??


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> A little more dancing in a different costume. That would help us make a decision.


You totally asked for that ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Its time! To get this friday started


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

I have made too many incorrect comments and suggestions today. Iʻll have a couple of beers while here at work and just observe for the rest of the day. Yeah right!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I have made too many incorrect comments and suggestions today. Iʻll have a couple of beers while here at work and just observe for the rest of the day. Yeah right!


Lurkers are jerkers.. idk it rhymed lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

A lil before and after. Its coming along well


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ill be potting this up tomorrow


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I look taller in person


So much cooler online ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> So much cooler online ???


Heyy! I have reptiles!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And a huuuuge.....tortoise enclosure


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Thereʻs the size reference again, smh


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Thereʻs the size reference again, smh


Whatttt???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Thereʻs the size reference again, smh


Tortoises all grow at diff rates


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Do you really want that kind of education ??


I believe in being well rounded ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> A lil before and after. Its coming along well
> View attachment 326550
> View attachment 326551


That looks great!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I believe in being well rounded ?


In the right areas


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> In the right areas


U all are gonna make me lose my marbles


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Gotta love some lil wayne


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Thats not lil wayne smh


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U all are gonna make me lose my marbles


Just look in all the cracks ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Just look in all the cracks ???


Nose deep ?


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay

Looks like you got ahead of me tonight. WTH!!! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Looks like you got ahead of me tonight. WTH!!! ?


Slow poke


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Just look in all the cracks ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 326563


Follow the bouncy ball


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

God darnit! I got whiplash


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I already picked out my outfit
> View attachment 326536


Promise me you don't have that hairy beer belly!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> Promise me you don't have that hairy beer belly!!


If i did it would make me lose a lot of business on my side gig


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> If i did it would make me lose a lot of business on my side gig


The only time theres hair on my belly .. nevermind this is a family show hahah


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> Promise me you don't have that hairy beer belly!!


You and snoopy arguing over whos wearing the trash can lid


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> Do you really want that kind





Chubbs the tegu said:


> A lil before and after. Its coming along well
> View attachment 326550
> View attachment 326551


Now you do have torts on this tour, don'cha?


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> You and snoopy arguing over whos wearing the trash can lid
> View attachment 326565


I luv the gold tights!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> I luv the gold tights!!


Prob pass a marble test


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> I luv the gold tights!!


EllieMays gifs tights were better tho lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> EllieMays gifs tights were better tho lol


Altho now im in a neck brace


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Prob pass a marble test


Not if you've got cracks.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> The only time theres hair on my belly .. nevermind this is a family show hahah


Eeeeeeewwwwwww


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> You and snoopy arguing over whos wearing the trash can lid
> View attachment 326565


I would never diss Jan by taking the trash can lid away from her.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Jan A said:


> I luv the gold tights!!


I’ll check Amazon for you


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Planted my cactus pad and found one with some growth already at the organic farm near my house


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Planted my cactus pad and found one with some growth already at the organic farm near my house
> View attachment 326608


Good find!!! Baby Jellie is going to appreciate that! And Brady too but Jellie gets extra.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Xena’s first feeding went well! Bad pic not much light in there


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Xena’s first feeding went well! Bad pic not much light in there
> View attachment 326652


Ugh! Could have missed this picture.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Xena’s first feeding went well! Bad pic not much light in there
> View attachment 326652


She looks mighty pleased!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Meet Percy.... he’s my personal guide


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Meet Percy.... he’s my personal guide
> View attachment 326669


Looks like he needs more calcium and sunshine.. his shell looks very soft


----------



## EllieMay

Shut your face !!! You can’t just jump on someone all aggressive like that.. Facebook says that UV through the glass is exactly what he needs!!!


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Looks like he needs more calcium and sunshine.. his shell looks very soft


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Xena’s first feeding went well! Bad pic not much light in there
> View attachment 326652


Lights or not, you can't miss the ugly de tails.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Shut your face !!! You can’t just jump on someone all aggressive like that.. Facebook says that UV through the glass is exactly what he needs!!!


If your not here for help then what are u here for?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> If your not here for help then what are u here for?


Hold on.. let me check my notes ?


----------



## Jan A

EllieMay said:


> Hold on.. let me check my notes ?


She's not here for trash can lid tracking, but torts in the windshield w/o a seat belt is certainly concerming. I have a feeling EM is all over this. She's a mom, don'cha know?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Just wait till he pees in your car!


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning Nuts! Happy Monday to y’all.. I overindulged on the minosas made with cheap wine yesterday and now my head hurts... I’m not artsy / craftsy AT ALL and staining the new screen doors required some Liquide influence.. ughhhh... 

oh well, an extra coffee and back to work..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy monday!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Blackdog1714 said:


> Just wait till he pees in your car!


Or makes a poo. I’m all about poo these days


----------



## Blackdog1714

OMG tennis announcer with the best one liner! Reflexes like a mongoose on amphetamines!


----------



## Cathie G

Guess what they're giving away in Washington state if you get the vaccine??


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Poo? Shitty wine? Amphetamines?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Guess what they're giving away in Washington state if you get the vaccine??


I can only imagine ?


----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Poo? Shitty wine? Amphetamines?


You don’t need to get the vaccine for most of that.. I have all the shitttt you can shovel, will share shitty wine for good company.. amphetamines may strike out though.. I’m still searching for those. ???


----------



## Cathie G

I know I'm being nasty but I want to see if anyone can guess ? I couldn't believe my ears ?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I know I'm being nasty but I want to see if anyone can guess ? I couldn't believe my ears ?


I certainly couldn’t make an educated guess.. probably not even a fair one ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I know I'm being nasty but I want to see if anyone can guess ? I couldn't believe my ears ?


Condoms with pinholes in them


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Id rather have covid haha


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I certainly couldn’t make an educated guess.. probably not even a fair one ?


Don't worry I'll bet this is one that Chubs is on right now as we type.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Don't worry I'll bet this is one that Chubs is on right now as we type.


I can't believe he's not online looking.?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I can't believe he's not online looking.?


With his first answer, I‘m highly doubtful..

but if the merchandise is worthless and knows how to ruin a good time, then He’s on the right track ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> With his first answer, I‘m highly doubtful..
> 
> but if the merchandise is worthless and knows how to ruin a good time, then He’s on the right track ?


Well... they are giving away some crazy things in our country to get people to take the vaccine. But that was the funniest I've heard so far ? The airlines to Washington should be booked to overflowing soon with people wanting a vaccine.


----------



## Warren

Cathie G said:


> Well... they are giving away some crazy things in our country to get people to take the vaccine. But that was the funniest I've heard so far ? The airlines to Washington should be booked to overflowing soon with people wanting a vaccine.


I cheated, I asked Google. I will not mention what it said, But nothing would surprise me this days. I sure they will have a lot of takers, God fobid they just get it to save some lives and maybe their own. Here in Maryland they will inter you in a lottery drawing for $40.000 everyday intil July 4, That days drawing will be worth $400.000. God forbid they get the 
vaccine too save lives, maybe their own. Good luck on anybody guessing correctly without cheating.


----------



## Cathie G

Warren said:


> I cheated, I asked Google. I will not mention what it said, But nothing would surprise me this days. I sure they will have a lot of takers, God fobid they just get it to save some lives and maybe their own. Here in Maryland they will inter you in a lottery drawing for $40.000 everyday intil July 4, That days drawing will be worth $400.000. God forbid they get the
> vaccine too save lives, maybe their own. Good luck on anybody guessing correctly without cheating.


Yea I can't say it either ? In Ohio they're offering million dollar drawings. It'll be interesting to see the turnout in Washington state ?????


----------



## Warren

Cathie G said:


> Yea I can't say it either ? In Ohio they're offering million dollar drawings. It'll be interesting to see the turnout in Washington state ?????


I'm wondering if they're only offering the gift if you if you get the Johnson & Johnson onetime vaccine,( J 4 J ). Or can you get the two shot Vaccines to get 2 free gifts. If so I believe that all the people getting the shot for the gift will sign up for the 2 shot Vaccine.I got mine because I like Living and Breathing, and wanted to see my Grandchildren.


----------



## Blackdog1714

I may just take the drive and re-up my vaccine!


----------



## Cathie G

Warren said:


> I'm wondering if they're only offering the gift if you if you get the Johnson & Johnson onetime vaccine,( J 4 J ). Or can you get the two shot Vaccines to get 2 free gifts. If so I believe that all the people getting the shot for the gift will sign up for the 2 shot Vaccine.I got mine because I like Living and Breathing, and wanted to see my Grandchildren.


Hahaha ? no wonder the Americans are holding out ? the longer they wait the more the freebies.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 326859


That picture is just too cute.? We wind up with some amazing children don't we.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> That picture is just too cute.? We wind up with some amazing children don't we.


Kids can keep ya young and age u at the same time lol


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Kids can keep ya young and age u at the same time lol


It is lots of excersise both mental and physical ? but just think ? he's following in your footsteps and will someday be better at it than you.???


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 326859


That is one ADORABLE little boy!!!!
and a beauty of a python also ;-)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> That is one ADORABLE little boy!!!!
> and a beauty of a python also ;-)


Thank you!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy hump day nuts and nutets !


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Come and knock on my door.. weve been waiting for u.
Damnit i got that damn **** stuck in my head ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Come and knock on my door.. weve been waiting for u.
> Damnit i got that damn **** stuck in my head ?


That's that dang sit com ? two's company! Dang you!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> That's that dang sit com ? two's company! Dang you!


Its in ur head now huh? Haha


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its in ur head now huh? Haha


Yep ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Yep ?


Your welcome lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Boy the way glen miller played,
Songs that made the hit parade,
Guys like us we had it made,
Those were the days!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan would wear the garbage lid,
Try to find where snoopys hid,
Those were the days!


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Boy the way glen miller played,
> Songs that made the hit parade,
> Guys like us we had it made,
> Those were the days!


Just stop it!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Archie ate a cig out of the grass,
Dawn waited for it to pass,
Those were the days!!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom




----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Archie ate a cig out of the grass,
> Dawn waited for it to pass,
> Those were the days!!


What do you use to inspect tort turds??


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Your finger


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Your finger


I can't remember how many days it's been. Hope that butt finds the finger soon.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

OMG Cathie! I thought I was replying to Chubbs! Iʻll put myself in time out again.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> What do you use to inspect tort turds??


A cat pooper scooper. Itʻs been a couple of weeks, and since that glorious turd the other day, nothing.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> What do you use to inspect tort turds??


In her case.. u put it in ur mouth and light it. If it tastes like nicotine then bingo!


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> A cat pooper scooper. Itʻs been a couple of weeks, and since that glorious turd the other day, nothing.


Sorry. I'll be hoping soon.?butt are you sure it wasn't in it?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

No butts about it. Iʻm hoping that one of the kids actually did his job and threw it away when cleaning Chefʻs enclosure. I asked the teacher to let me know if anyone found it. Itʻs been over two weeks, so Iʻm hoping it passed, and I missed it, and itʻs not stuck somewhere in his G.I. tract. Heʻs eating and farting just fine. And as you can see from the picture - pooping just fine too!


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> No butts about it. Iʻm hoping that one of the kids actually did his job and threw it away when cleaning Chefʻs enclosure. I asked the teacher to let me know if anyone found it. Itʻs been over two weeks, so Iʻm hoping it passed, and I missed it, and itʻs not stuck somewhere in his G.I. tract. Heʻs eating and farting just fine. And as you can see from the picture - pooping just fine too!


Me too. If it was my bunny ? I don't know what I'd be thinking right now ? I just don't know about a tortoise and their gi enough.? They must be strong.


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> OMG Cathie! I thought I was replying to Chubbs! Iʻll put myself in time out again.


No need for all that. I enjoy watching y'all ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy thirstday nuts!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chef Archie/Pistachio has an official name change: Nibbles. I won’t tell you what happened to my finger. ?‍ Smh


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Chef Archie/Pistachio has an official name change: Nibbles. I won’t tell you what happened to my finger. ?‍ Smh


Pic!!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

I should have taken some ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I should have taken some ?


what happened? Gave ur finger a nibble? Id be more worried about that than eating the cig ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Like Tom said in another post, I failed to move out of the way of one of the slowest land animals on earth ??

I was feeding him a flower and looked away for just a second. At least it was a clean bite. Snoopy hung in and thrashed like a fish out of water. I don’t get bitten often, but when I do…


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Like Tom said in another post, I failed to move out of the way of one of the slowest land animals on earth ??
> 
> I was feeding him a flower and looked away for just a second. At least it was a clean bite. Snoopy hung in and thrashed like a fish out of water. I don’t get bitten often, but when I do…


Could of been worse. U could be checking his poop for ur finger for the next 2 weeks


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Could of been worse. U could be checking his poop for ur finger for the next 2 weeks


I’m giving up on poo checking. It is not gratifying. At. All.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I’m giving up on poo checking. It is not gratifying. At. All.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 326920


A good tort owner would taste it to check for the cig haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

It should taste like grass. If it tastes like an ashtray them u know its passed


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


Pheww... I'm glad you gave up on the oldie but goodie sitcoms... whatever possessed you ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Pheww... I'm glad you gave up on the oldie but goodie sitcoms... whatever possessed you ?


Dont get me started lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

You take the good,
You take the bad,
And there you have,
The facts of life
The facts of life


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Doh!


----------



## Warren

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Like Tom said in another post, I failed to move out of the way of one of the slowest land animals on earth ??
> 
> I was feeding him a flower and looked away for just a second. At least it was a clean bite. Snoopy hung in and thrashed like a fish out of water. I don’t get bitten often, but when I do…


Sorry to hear that he hung on, he wanted that flower. I've been bitten a couple of time, not paying attention to Sammy when he stretching his neck out to get his food. The other day I believe was the first time he bit me on purpose, he bit the back of my hand when I was trying to block him from his food. I was trying to put more down and he did not want to wait. Bleed a little, but he did not hold on. Hope you feel better.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Warren said:


> Sorry to hear that he hung on, he wanted that flower. I've been bitten a couple of time, not paying attention to Sammy when he stretching his neck out to get his food. The other day I believe was the first time he bit me on purpose, he bit the back of my hand when I was trying to block him from his food. I was trying to put more down and he did not want to wait. Bleed a little, but he did not hold on. Hope you feel better.


On the bright side..at least u dont own an alligator snapper


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Obviously not because u wouldnt be typing that message


----------



## EllieMay

I’m sure that wasnt your first thought!!! Sneaky little devils


Snoopy’s mom said:


> I should have taken some ?


----------



## Warren

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Obviously not because u wouldnt be typing that message


I still have all my fingers and till can't type correctly, I do all of my typing on my cell phone. Either my fingers are just too big or this keyboard is just to small, I just have to remember to double check my typing.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

1. Holy Crap!
2. Ouch!
3. Wow, it’s really bleeding a lot!
4. Sneaky bugger, no more flowers for you! Come back next month!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> 1. Holy Crap!
> 2. Ouch!
> 3. Wow, it’s really bleeding a lot!
> 4. Sneaky bugger, no more flowers for you! Come back next month!


Sounds like a menstrual cycle


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Warren said:


> I still have all my fingers and till can't type correctly, I do all of my typing on my cell phone. Either my fingers are just too big or this keyboard is just to small, I just have to remember to double check my typing.


I should always double check my typing! Would prob keep me out of the naughty corner


----------



## Warren

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I should always double check my typing! Would prob keep me out of the naughty corner


I don't thing it your typing errors, it's probably what your typing.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

@EllieMay ! Lets goooo


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Warren said:


> I don't thing it your typing errors, it's probably what your typing.


Damn auto correct


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Warren said:


> I don't thing it your typing errors, it's probably what your typing.


I always hit the IDGAF button on my phone by accident


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> You take the good,
> You take the bad,
> And there you have,
> The facts of life
> The facts of life


Dang you ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Add this to my dating app lmao


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And yes! Ill be single forever ?


----------



## Warren

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I always hit the IDGAF button on my phone by accident


I get a good laugh out of your comments, enjoy all you post. But if you can't figure out why your on the naughty list, I don't know why either. Just because I agree with you don't mean I encouraging you.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Warren said:


> I get a good laugh out of your comments, enjoy all you post. But if you can't figure out why your on the naughty list, I don't know why either. Just because I agree with you don't mean I encouraging you.


I dont need encouraging. And nobody puts chubbs in a corner haha


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I should always double check my typing! Would prob keep me out of the naughty corner


No chance of that ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And yes! Ill be single forever ?


Nope I prayed for you to find a woman just like you ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Nope I prayed for you to find a woman just like you ?


Why would u wish such a horrible thing for me??? ?


----------



## EllieMay

Warren said:


> I don't thing it your typing errors, it's probably what your typing.


Exactly what I was going to say!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Exactly what I was going to say!!


Dont agree with the help! ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> @EllieMay ! Lets goooo


I’m just getting started…. after the day I had, wines not gonna cut it!!! I have options though ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Why would u wish such a horrible thing for me??? ?


Cause you deserve it?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I’m just getting started…. after the day I had, wines not gonna cut it!!! I have options though ?


Crack???? Dont do it!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Cause you deserve it?


Ok ur right lol


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I always hit the IDGAF button on my phone by accident


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And yes! Ill be single forever ?


White guys are fly guys???? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I should always double check my typing! Would prob keep me out of the naughty corner


Aun't nuttin' going to keep you put of that corner!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> Aun't nuttin' going to keep you put of that corner!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Then reality sets in


----------



## Warren

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Then reality sets in


If this Dirty Dancing is part of his forplay, then her hitting the floor must be her climax.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Warren said:


> If this Dirty Dancing is part of his forplay, then her hitting the floor must be her climax.


Thats like whiskey d*ck for a women lmao damnit there goes that button again


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


I missed this post! All the damn pop up adds


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

switching this party music up for a sec cause these are some badass mofos


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

I


Chubbs the tegu said:


> switching this party music up for a sec cause these are some badass mofos


I listened even though I knew I'd have to restart my phone ?.


Chubbs the tegu said:


> switching this party music up for a sec cause these are some badass mofos


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


>


F’ing fire! Great song!


----------



## EllieMay

Yeah.. it always gets my blood flowing ?


Chubbs the tegu said:


> F’ing fire! Great song!


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Add this to my dating app lmao


Baby's got butt see


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Baby's got butt see
> View attachment 326926


10 more beers.. maybe ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Baby's got butt see
> View attachment 326926


I cant get to the bunny ranch.. guess ill have to settle for the bunny cage


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> Baby's got butt see
> View attachment 326926


Beautiful but-tay!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I cant get to the bunny ranch.. guess ill have to settle for the bunny cage


Lol, Moonlight Bunny Ranch. I used to live in Nevada


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Itʻs my Friday nuts! Live in Hawaii and work for the state, you get around 8 extra holidays a year!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Itʻs my Friday nuts! Live in Hawaii and work for the state, you get around 8 extra holidays a year!


Then get ur *** a drink and join the partaay


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Lol, Moonlight Bunny Ranch. I used to live in Nevada


U worked there??


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U worked there??


Iʻll never tell. Well, I might.....


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> Baby's got butt see
> View attachment 326926


Sheʻs so fluffy! I want to squeeze her! - Gently.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Sheʻs so fluffy! I want to squeeze her! - Gently.


Shes mine!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Shes mine!


Not if I get to her first! I have the day off, remember?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Not if I get to her first! I have the day off, remember?


Just dont feed her butts


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I bought a pair of shoes from a drug dealer today. I dont kno wat they were laced with but ive been tripping all day


----------



## Warren

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 326927


Chubbs, where do you come up with all this information. You see a bunny rabbit and run and put on your own Bunny suit, you may have some move but I still like the real bunny better.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Warren said:


> Chubbs, where do you come up with all this information. You see a bunny rabbit and run and put on your own Bunny suit, you may have some move but I still like the real bunny better.


I had an ex with a fur fetish


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Love this girl! Natural beauty is my weakness


----------



## Warren

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I had an ex with a fur fetish


I had an Ex also, her only fetish was doing other men.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Warren said:


> I had an Ex also, her only fetish was doing other men.


Lmao! We are gonna get along well


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

My ex was always screaming during s*x .. when i called her on my lunch break


----------



## Warren

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I bought a pair of shoes from a drug dealer today. I dont kno wat they were laced with but ive been tripping all day


So I guessing it was some good S**t if your were tripping all day. So I guessing your dealer isn't stepping on his product.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Baby's got butt see
> View attachment 326926


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Warren said:


> So I guessing it was some good S**t if your were tripping all day. So I guessing your dealer isn't stepping on his product.


No.. i put my foot down


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Sheʻs so fluffy! I want to squeeze her! - Gently.


She's 5 1/2 lbs of baby bunna butt. She cracks me up every time she gets relaxed ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Love this girl! Natural beauty is my weakness


and she has an amazing voice also.. I wish she would do a few more upbeat songs though.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I had an ex with a fur fetish


I’m so glad you bought the suit instead of growing the fur!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 326928


I was wondering how long it would take before someone was sleeping with em ?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I was wondering how long it would take before someone was sleeping with em ?


I just brought them in to help Chubbs out;-)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I just brought them in to help Chubbs out;-)


Don't let Jayden see it ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I just brought them in to help Chubbs out;-)


Wow! That was all my application brought back?? A couple fury rodently looking chicks? Haha


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 326927


You can keep this rabbit. Eeeww


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I just brought them in to help Chubbs out;-)


Step into my office... cause ur f’ing fired! Haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> You can keep this rabbit. Eeeww


That was me on halloween! So mean


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Don't let Jayden see it ?


Oh he played hard???


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

EllieMay said:


> I’m so glad you bought the suit instead of growing the fur!


He has to have a fur-less belly for his side hustle remember? Or else his side hustle would be a starving gigolo


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Step into my office... cause ur f’ing fired! Haha


But but but … this was by special request ?


----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> He has to have a fur-less belly for his side hustle remember? Or else his side hustle would be a starving gigolo


Right you are! I resemble this discussion now!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Right you are! I resemble this discussion now!


U resemble it? Are u also a gigolo ? Lol


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U resemble it? Are u also a gigolo ? Lol


Ummm no dear.. I’m furless ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> But but but … this was by special request ?


I requested a marble ramp and 12 pack


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Ummm no dear.. I’m furless ?


Choke free zone


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I requested a marble ramp and 12 pack


Oh my… someone must have mis placed that one….. let me check


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Oh my… someone must have mis placed that one….. let me check


Damnit ill just take the rabbits at this point


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Oh he played hard???


I wish I could have seen it ? if I can find a certain old video I'll try to send at least the name of It.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I cant be wating on u to check ur notes! My hands are callused


----------



## EllieMay

EllieMay said:


> Oh my… someone must have mis placed that one….. let me check


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Damnit ill just take the rabbits at this point


Don’t you holler at me!!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 326929
> View attachment 326930


Now my hands are bleeding! Thanks a lot


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I cant be wating on u to check ur notes! My hands are callused


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 326929
> View attachment 326930


Oh my gosh...


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Now my hands are bleeding! Thanks a lot


NASTYASS!!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Don’t you holler at me!!!!


Dont u scream my name!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> NASTYASS!!!!


Smooth onsie swear


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dont u scream my name!


I don’t even remember your name !!!!!!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

@Cathie G - how long have they been married? ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

EllieMay said:


> I don’t even remember your name !!!!!!


Power in the house! Go get 'em girl!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I don’t even remember your name !!!!!!


Pfft! Uve always called me OMG!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Power in the house! Go get 'em girl!


Dont encourage her


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

My nuts are starting to look like a choc chip cookie w all these rabbits around! Damn theres that button again


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Pfft! Uve always called me OMG!I


damn…. Shame on me to forget.. or shame on you to be so forgettable ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> damn…. Shame on me to forget.. or shame on you to be so forgettable ?


Not my fault u had a hole in ur bottle of wine ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Not my fault u had a hole in ur bottle of wine ?




What a waste!!!

the wine, I mean ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 326933
> What a waste!!!
> 
> the wine, I mean ?


This was u the next morning just for a reminder


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And no it wasnt coz i was an elephant trunk.. u sprained ur ankle trying to run away haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

From the elephant trunk


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> This was u the next morning just for a reminder
> View attachment 326934


No pain No gain??? ????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> No pain No gain??? ????


Trooper


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Parooooh paroooh... another bad spelling of an elephant trumpeting


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Parooooh paroooh... another bad spelling of an elephant trumpeting


SNORTING


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> SNORTING


I wondered when that was gonna start ?


----------



## EllieMay

_



_


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> _


Guess what I found that bunna video ? you don't have to post it here. It's just cute for you and Jayden maybe. As it turns out I think the bunny is the same type you have. It's Bunny Ballet spekkioxlv to the song by Mason Williams called Classical Gas.


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy saturday nuts! Have a wonderful day! Just dont call me for bail money if you have to much fun... cause ill prob be in the next cell over


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy saturday nuts! Have a wonderful day! Just dont call me for bail money if you have to much fun... cause ill prob be in the next cell over


Just kidding! I would never get arrested... i run to fast and keep donuts in my pockets for emergencies like that


----------



## Blackdog1714

My Friday had a little surprise for me Knob and Tube electric! ? Now Saturday I redid the outlets and the lights will have to wait a few days!


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> My Friday had a little surprise for me Knob and Tube electric! ? Now Saturday I redid the outlets and the lights will have to wait a few days!


That looks like one of Joe's paintings. Sorry ? will you end up remodelling like I always do ??


----------



## EllieMay

Heyyyy!!!! I’m here for the party….

wait… IS there a party?? Where did everyone go?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I kno they say there is no such thing as a dumb question... but u just proved them wrong ? theres always a party in here!!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I put a lil watering hole in the enclosure. Just waiting for the solar powered fountain to come tomorrow


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I kno they say there is no such thing as a dumb question... but u just proved them wrong ? theres always a party in here!!!!


Must be on mute.. what U say???


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I put a lil watering hole in the enclosure. Just waiting for the solar powered fountain to come tomorrow


that enclosure is already looking nice.. I love how we can use tortoises to make attractive house grounds)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Must be on mute.. what U say???


Oh sorry.. i didnt think my woman muter still worked


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> that enclosure is already looking nice.. I love how we can use tortoises to make attractive house grounds)


Well i can since i no longer have a get the f out of my way anything in front of me tortoise anymore lol


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oh sorry.. i didnt think my woman muter still worked


Lmao.. if that wasn’t so damn funny, I would be offended ???


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well i can since i no longer have a get the f out of my way anything in front of me tortoise anymore lol


Well, it’s doable.. you just have to start collecting the railroad ties..


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> That looks like one of Joe's paintings. Sorry ? will you end up remodelling like I always do ??


I take that as a high compliment!


----------



## EllieMay

Cleaning out one of the tortoise boxes


cleared more than poo today…


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Cleaning out one of the tortoise boxes
> View attachment 327047
> View attachment 327048
> cleared more than poo today…


Watcha got there? Ratsnake?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Watcha got there? Ratsnake?


Yes.. or in my language, a chicken snake…. Absolut not allowed!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Lmao.. if that wasn’t so damn funny, I would be offended ???


It probably never worked in the first place.? Besides that if we don't say it we can always think it...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy sunday all! Added a watering hole to the enclosure. Just wanna add some river rocks inside. Now lazy sunday begins! And a coffee shake with whipped cream is calling my name.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Yes.. or in my language, a chicken snake…. Absolut not allowed!


Youal got me googling again ?. I read a bunch of stuff and found out that snakes fart... among other stuff.


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Youal got me googling again ?. I read a bunch of stuff and found out that snakes fart... among other stuff.


You have just educated me!!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> You have just educated me!!!


There's even a book about animal farts written by a couple of college professors. As it turns out, elephants are really good at it. Their handlers feed them an extra special diet so they won't so much hehehe ?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> There's even a book about animal farts written by a couple of college professors. As it turns out, elephants are really good at it. Their handlers feed them an extra special diet so they won't so much hehehe ?


Oh yeah and some snakes suck up air on purpose. That's so they can let a big one in self defense ??


----------



## Warren

Cathie G said:


> There's even a book about animal farts written by a couple of college professors. As it turns out, elephants are really good at it. Their handlers feed them an extra special diet so they won't so much hehehe ?


It takes 2 college professors to write a book on animal that fart, common sense would tell you any animal that can eat and digest food will have some gas exspell from their body. And Now the secret out, just like them animal farts.


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> There's even a book about animal farts written by a couple of college professors. As it turns out, elephants are really good at it. Their handlers feed them an extra special diet so they won't so much hehehe ?


And when elephants pee, it sounds like somebody's taking a shower.


----------



## Cathie G

Warren said:


> It takes 2 college professors to write a book on animal that fart, common sense would tell you any animal that can eat and digest food will have some gas exspell from their body. And Now the secret out, just like them animal farts.


Yes but I also found out that goldfish do what I'm going to call a beart. Instead of the usual way it comes out of their mouth. The whole book came from a child asking a simple question.?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

EllieMay said:


> Cleaning out one of the tortoise boxes
> View attachment 327047
> View attachment 327048
> cleared more than poo today…


Just telling you, it’s all about poo. It seems to be an ongoing theme here.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Poo and fart info. Did you know there is a thread on sully farts? ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy hump day nuts! Finished up the pond today


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And happy B-day @EllieMay !


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Poo and fart info. Did you know there is a thread on sully farts? ??


Nothing surprises me anymore lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

There is also a thread of the great sully heist...Involving trash can lids and macing children


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And happy B-day @EllieMay !


Thank you sir!!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

So my wife laughs about our chow chow coming in a room and farting .... but I get yelled at


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Happy happy birthday @EllieMay !!???


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> There is also a thread of the great sully heist...Involving trash can lids and macing children


Some of the brats deserved it, some accidentally got in the way ?‍


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> So my wife laughs about our chow chow coming in a room and farting .... but I get yelled at


Well the chow doesnt hold her under the blanket when he does it


----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Happy happy birthday @EllieMay !!???


Thank you mam… I went hard and may blow out early ???


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

EllieMay said:


> Thank you mam… I went hard and may blow out early ???


As is should on your birthday!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Thank you mam… I went hard and may blow out early ???


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy hump day nuts! Finished up the pond today
> View attachment 327306


I really like that idea. I can't wait to see how it works after it fills.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy thirstday nuts!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy thirstday nuts!


I am totally not thirsty… but happy Thursday!! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I am totally not thirsty… but happy Thursday!! ?


? i forgot ur old now lmao


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> ? i forgot ur old now lmao


No way Jose!!! Just recuperating ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> No way Jose!!! Just recuperating ?


Theres the forgetfulness.. im not latino ?


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> ? i forgot ur old now lmao


Chubbs, you're never going to win an award for being subtle. The new "old" is 90 or better. So pay him no mind, Heather!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> Chubbs, you're never going to win an award for being subtle. The new "old" is 90 or better. So pay him no mind, Heather!!


Is my sweetness shining thru again?? Lol i just tease her im older than her! Numerically anyway haha


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Theres the forgetfulness.. im not latino ?


I don’t think Jose was either… but I’m having trouble remembering now ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Is my sweetness shining thru again?? Lol i just tease her im older than her! Numerically anyway haha


No truer words!!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I don’t think Jose was either… but I’m having trouble remembering now ?


I almost snorted


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

But i dont wanna start a habit


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> But i dont wanna start a habit


Not all habits are bad…. Come on, you know you want to ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Not all habits are bad…. Come on, you know you want to ?


Ooh .. u were talking bout laughing? ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jk jk i say no to drugs.. believe it or not


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Chubbs, you're never going to win an award for being subtle. The new "old" is 90 or better. So pay him no mind, Heather!!


After today I'm glad to be old. Levi the 2 year old was here. I got to have a good laugh about the chaos and send him home ?


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> After today I'm glad to be old. Levi the 2 year old was here. I got to have a good laugh about the chaos and send him home ?


I do likewise with my friends & family who have grandkids. And I don"t do diapers!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Good Morning peeps! Lets start with a brain teaser to get the cobwebs out. Find the Leopard


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Good Morning peeps! Lets start with a brain teaser to get the cobwebs out. Find the Leopard


What’s the catch??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> True story!!!



That’s how I got married! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Better?
> View attachment 326549



Was that chubbs BEFORE he gained all the weight back??? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 326859



What a cutie!!!!
(Must be the mailman’s)....

And the snake is beautiful!!!
(Must be the cable guys)....
?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> That's that dang sit com ? two's company! Dang you!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Blackdog1714 said:


> Good Morning peeps! Lets start with a brain teaser to get the cobwebs out. Find the Leopard


enlarge the photo and dead center you will see leopard tortoise pattern. He loves the Hostas and so far has not eaten any!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Sheʻs so fluffy! I want to squeeze her! - Gently.



Careful!!!!
Ever heard of “bunny tooting”??? ?
Best to squish hard...
That way a poop will come out like a gumball and everyone will be happy! 
(Especially mr. bunn....)


----------



## Blackdog1714

Here is a picture of my Chow "Arabella" enjoying the tall grass in the yard. Her mom won Best of B!tches at Westminster. Sadly she is a terrible car rider ? ?????


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Careful!!!!
> Ever heard of “bunny tooting”??? ?
> Best to squish hard...
> That way a poop will come out like a gumball and everyone will be happy!
> (Especially mr. bunn....)


Can you point her at certain people and do that? (At Chubbs), did I write that out loud?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Blackdog1714 said:


> Here is a picture of my Chow "Arabella" enjoying the tall grass in the yard. Her mom won Best of B!tches at Westminster. Sadly she is a terrible car rider ? ?????



I didn’t know there was such a category ohmigosh, I immediately thought of some coworkers to nominate. And the sassy *** checkout girl at the local supermarket ??????


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Blackdog1714 said:


> Here is a picture of my Chow "Arabella" enjoying the tall grass in the yard. Her mom won Best of B!tches at Westminster. Sadly she is a terrible car rider ? ?????


Beautiful girl! And I love her name too.


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Good Morning peeps! Lets start with a brain teaser to get the cobwebs out. Find the Leopard


He's as easy as Sapphire is to find in his enclosure which means NOT ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Cleaning out one of the tortoise boxes
> View attachment 327047
> View attachment 327048
> cleared more than poo today…



Now seeing that FIRST picture....
I changed my mind!
I would be down the block around the corner UP a tree....IN THE NEXT TOOWWNN!!!!!! ???????
How did you do it EllieMay???!!!!!
WOOOOOOOWWWWWW!!!!!!
NOOOOOOO. WWAAAAAAAYYYYYYY!!!!!
I would take the tortoise and MOVE! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> You have just educated me!!!



Me toooo!!!!
What happens?
Do they swell up like a girl In pantyhose?
How can you tell?
What maniac did a study on this “fun fact”????????
Who stood by the snakes tail end all day?
And I thought I had no life!
(Don’t answer that Chubbs!?)


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Jk jk i say no to drugs.. believe it or not



Not....


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Careful!!!!
> Ever heard of “bunny tooting”??? ?
> Best to squish hard...
> That way a poop will come out like a gumball and everyone will be happy!
> (Especially mr. bunn....)


You don't even have to squish them. They're like a little gumball machine for free. You don't even have to put in a penny. Thank God they love their hay litter box for snacks.?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Me toooo!!!!
> What happens?
> Do they swell up like a girl In pantyhose?
> How can you tell?
> What maniac did a study on this “fun fact”????????
> Who stood by the snakes tail end all day?
> And I thought I had no life!
> (Don’t answer that Chubbs!?)


Ellie May started it ? I just happened to see the question when I googled snakes in her yard.??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> Good Morning peeps! Lets start with a brain teaser to get the cobwebs out. Find the Leopard



Did I find him???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> enlarge the photo and dead center you will see leopard tortoise pattern. He loves the Hostas and so far has not eaten any!



Where????
Dead center my.....eye!
Ain’t no tort dead center..
Unless you drunk B? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> Here is a picture of my Chow "Arabella" enjoying the tall grass in the yard. Her mom won Best of B!tches at Westminster. Sadly she is a terrible car rider ? ?????



Wow! Stunning!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Can you point her at certain people and do that? (At Chubbs), did I write that out loud?



??????????!!!!!!
I would ah e snorted but I have allergies today!


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> enlarge the photo and dead center you will see leopard tortoise pattern. He loves the Hostas and so far has not eaten any!


Wow.. cobwebs you say??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Wow.. cobwebs you say??


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 327538


Why do I ever check in here...I saw Chubbs in the thong...been a long time since he's seen his johnson...my eyes hurt now...going now


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Why do I ever check in here...I saw Chubbs in the thong...been a long time since he's seen his johnson...my eyes hurt now...going now


Hehehe hahaha ? ull be back. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Why do I ever check in here...I saw Chubbs in the thong...been a long time since he's seen his johnson...my eyes hurt now...going now


Such a sweet talker


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

maggie3fan said:


> Why do I ever check in here...I saw Chubbs in the thong...been a long time since he's seen his johnson...my eyes hurt now...going now


It’s like a train wreck -you keep peeking hoping everything is okay. Usually everything is not okay in here but I’m good with that ?‍


----------



## EllieMay

It’s the place to be.. when you don’t want to be anywhere else!


----------



## Jan A

Snoopy’s mom said:


> It’s like a train wreck -you keep peeking hoping everything is okay. Usually everything is not okay in here but I’m good with that ?‍


Hey, we resemble that statement.


----------



## EllieMay

What are you doing up so late Jan? How are you settling in to the new home?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Jan’s always up late!


----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Jan’s always up late!


and there’s a reason I don’t know this.. Heather is almost never ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

You two are in the same time zone now so you can join the conversations that go on at 2 am your time. ?


----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> You two are in the same time zone now so you can join the conversations that go on at 2 am your time. ?


I wake up in the middle of the night but my goal is usually to go back to sleep.. it’s just short of 11pm here.. what’s your time Dawn?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

It’s almost 6. Damn that daylight savings time thing! We don’t participate in daylight savings time here so I always forget what time it is on the mainland.

Ok, spring forward, fall back. Got it doh! ?


----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> It’s almost 6. Damn that daylight savings time thing! We don’t participate in daylight savings time here so I always forget what time it is on the mainland.
> 
> Ok, spring forward, fall back. Got it doh!


so your an early bird then! I can relate to that


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

More like some kind of perpetually exhausted pigeon I think! But yes, most people refuse to engage with me in the morning, I’m to chipper for them.


----------



## Jan A

EllieMay said:


> What are you doing up so late Jan? How are you settling in to the new home?


I think i'm on same time as you Heather, but i'm an insomniac & always up til 3 or 4 am anyway. My hubby wore himself out with the move. So getting boat ready to boat is slow. Tortoise project is on hold since I'm inept at building

Luv small town living. Have done 3 or 4 turtle rescues. A watering hole a block away where we usually see turtles sunning themselves has turned into a hangout for 4 or 5 cows during the heat. Cats have settled down. Life is better.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Jan A said:


> I think i'm on same time as you Heather, but i'm an insomniac & always up til 3 or 4 am anyway. My hubby wore himself out with the move. So getting boat ready to boat is slow. Tortoise project is on hold since I'm inept at building
> 
> Luv small town living. Have done 3 or 4 turtle rescues. A watering hole a block away where we usually see turtles sunning themselves has turned into a hangout for 4 or 5 cows during the heat. Cats have settled down. Life is better.


Completely done with the move?


----------



## EllieMay

Jan A said:


> I think i'm on same time as you Heather, but i'm an insomniac & always up til 3 or 4 am anyway. My hubby wore himself out with the move. So getting boat ready to boat is slow. Tortoise project is on hold since I'm inept at building
> 
> Luv small town living. Have done 3 or 4 turtle rescues. A watering hole a block away where we usually see turtles sunning themselves has turned into a hangout for 4 or 5 cows during the heat. Cats have settled down. Life is better.


Well good! It will all come together and there’s no need to rush..


----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> More like some kind of perpetually exhausted pigeon I think! But yes, most people refuse to engage with me in the morning, I’m to chipper for them.


Lol!! Yesss, that’s me.. weather I want it to be or not..


----------



## EllieMay

I don’t sleep well but i try really hard to .. it’s very unusual for me to sleep in and a nap is almost unheard of.. I keep some melatonin gummies but the bed and I’m fixin to deplete the bottle now.. nite nite ladies! Or good morning… ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

I blurred out the no look areas. IN the middle you just see the light yellow and black edges of my Leopard. The other day he moved to over under his out of control spider plants and I did have a mini heart attack since I thought he was missing. Short of vehicle or large tree limb crashing through my fence is solid-metal inside a wood stockade. The three mini trees are mulberry and the rye grass is not happy with the heat wave


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> View attachment 327568
> 
> I blurred out the no look areas. IN the middle you just see the light yellow and black edges of my Leopard. The other day he moved to over under his out of control spider plants and I did have a mini heart attack since I thought he was missing. Short of vehicle or large tree limb crashing through my fence is solid-metal inside a wood stockade. The three mini trees are mulberry and the rye grass is not happy with the heat wave



I love the back yard with the shed!!!
Buuuuuttty......
Unless your tort is a hosts leaf.... or Just don’t see it???


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I love the back yard with the shed!!!
> Buuuuuttty......
> Unless your tort is a hosts leaf.... or Just don’t see it???


The shed holds my emergency generator and he is very well hidden in the hostas!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I love the back yard with the shed!!!
> Buuuuuttty......
> Unless your tort is a hosts leaf.... or Just don’t see it???



Let me rephrase what I said after I woke up with marbles in my mouth....

I love your yard with the shed!!
It’s beautiful!! And snazzy!! 

BBUUUUUTTT..........??
Unless your tortoise is a Hosta leaf..I just don’t see it??? Maybe it’s my 957,000 year old eyes?? But..... nope. And I keep looking!!! 
Could you circle it?? ️ ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Let me rephrase what I said after I woke up with marbles in my mouth....
> 
> I love your yard with the shed!!
> It’s beautiful!! And snazzy!!
> 
> BBUUUUUTTT..........??
> Unless your tortoise is a Hosta leaf..I just don’t see it??? Maybe it’s my 957,000 year old eyes?? But..... nope. And I keep looking!!!
> Could you circle it?? ️ ?





Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I love the back yard with the shed!!!
> Buuuuuttty......
> Unless your tort is a hosts leaf.... or Just don’t see it???


Me neither. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> View attachment 327578
> 
> Enjoy!!!!!



This leaf looking thing???
Is that a shell for a tortoise?
No way!!!
Nope... it looks like a leaf!!!!
Now Blackdog .... I need you to take a picture of the ...... tortoise!!!
No leaves.... just tortoise!!!
(Said with a wonky smile so you don’t get mad at me today on Father’s Day..)?
Oh and HAPPY FATHERS DAY MY FRIEND!!! ????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> This leaf looking thing???
> Is that a shell for a tortoise?
> No way!!!
> Nope... it looks like a leaf!!!!
> Now Blackdog .... I need you to take a picture of the ...... tortoise!!!
> No leaves.... just tortoise!!!
> (Said with a wonky smile so you don’t get mad at me today on Father’s Day..)?
> Oh and HAPPY FATHERS DAY MY FRIEND!!! ????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Me neither. ?



THANK YOU CATHY!!!!! ?
I just don’t see it???
and I think YOU are an expert so YOU would see it.... ??


----------



## Blackdog1714

As requested oh great Chef. The tort is the not green thing this time!


----------



## Cathie G

Whatever... this is worse then trying to find Sapphire...


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> THANK YOU CATHY!!!!! ?
> I just don’t see it???
> and I think YOU are an expert so YOU would see it.... ??


No I'm only an exsprite ?


----------



## Jan A

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Completely done with the move?


More or less. I'm done. Hubby still has his dad's estate to wrap up with his brother. But my sister-in-law is driving that buggy & I'm miles away....

How's your migraines doing? Progress? Sure hope so.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> As requested oh great Chef. The tort is the not green thing this time!



He is GORGEOUS!!! (Without all that green hosta) ?
I know what a leopard tortoise looks like.
That’s why I cannot understand how I cannot see him in amongst the green?
I don’t mean to make you mad but....
I still don’t see him there?!?!? ?
AND I WANT TO! ?

I am going to look AGAIN... ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Whatever... this is worse then trying to find Sapphire...



Or Waldo!!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Jan A said:


> More or less. I'm done. Hubby still has his dad's estate to wrap up with his brother. But my sister-in-law is driving that buggy & I'm miles away....
> 
> How's your migraines doing? Progress? Sure hope so.



I wish you nothing but happiness in your new home. Most of all.... I wish you NICE-GOOD-QUIET neighbors!!!! ??


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chefdenoel10 said:


> He is GORGEOUS!!! (Without all that green hosta) ?
> I know what a leopard tortoise looks like.
> That’s why I cannot understand how I cannot see him in amongst the green?
> I don’t mean to make you mad but....
> I still don’t see him there?!?!? ?
> AND I WANT TO! ?
> 
> I am going to look AGAIN... ?


It is what they do in the wild and there pattern really helps them achieve invisibility in the tall grass and greens. As far as making me mad I have a 24 hour rule- due to my concussions I forgot unless I make a note. So Carry On, I am an old enough that insults mean you like me and if you really don't like me you won't talk to me! Funny how that is changed


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> It is what they do in the wild and there pattern really helps them achieve invisibility in the tall grass and greens. As far as making me mad I have a 24 hour rule- due to my concussions I forgot unless I make a note. So Carry On, I am an old enough that insults mean you like me and if you really don't like me you won't talk to me! Funny how that is changed



Well then.... I believe you. Because it is as if his pattern was SO good he has put a 
Harry Potter cloak on!!! He’s invisible!!!??
(But now I think I see him.... ?, all the way buried at the bottom?.. you have to look at the dark spot right?)
Now, that being said... I really wish you hadn’t said when people are mean to you it means you are liked... what kinda rule is that? 
We like you on here and don’t want to make you mad in anyway what so ever!?
Saving the anger and insults for our families...(who are just asking for it.)

BBBUUUTTT......

If it makes you happy? 
???
You...S-O-B!!!!

There.
Better?????
Are we still friends now??? ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Well then.... I believe you. Because it is as if his pattern was SO good he has put a
> Harry Potter cloak on!!! He’s invisible!!!??
> (But now I think I see him.... ?, all the way buried at the bottom?.. you have to look at the dark spot right?)
> Now, that being said... I really wish you hadn’t said when people are mean to you it means you are liked... what kinda rule is that?
> We like you on here and don’t want to make you mad in anyway what so ever!?
> Saving the anger and insults for our families...(who are just asking for it.)
> 
> BBBUUUTTT......
> 
> If it makes you happy?
> ???
> You...S-O-B!!!!
> 
> There.
> Better?????
> Are we still friends now??? ?


Oh I love you all! I am used way rougher stuff! This is good family banter for me!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Jan A said:


> More or less. I'm done. Hubby still has his dad's estate to wrap up with his brother. But my sister-in-law is driving that buggy & I'm miles away....
> 
> How's your migraines doing? Progress? Sure hope so.


Good to hear that youʻre practically settled!

Another appointment next week, hopefully, pain-free days ahead. Thanks for checking!


----------



## zolasmum

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Good to hear that youʻre practically settled!
> 
> Another appointment next week, hopefully, pain-free days ahead. Thanks for checking!


I have been wondering how your headache treatment was going - is this new appointment a botox one again? Did you ask about Goni injections yet? I'm due for another of those soon, but so far it hasn't built up to a helpful level this time. Or have you got something new to try?
Angie


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

zolasmum said:


> I have been wondering how your headache treatment was going - is this new appointment a botox one again? Did you ask about Goni injections yet? I'm due for another of those soon, but so far it hasn't built up to a helpful level this time. Or have you got something new to try?
> Angie


Hi Angie.

It got so busy at work that I missed my original appointment. My next appointment is on Thursday, and I plan on asking about the Goni injections - thank you for telling me about that! For now, still on the Advil/Tylenol routine killing my liver and kidneys; I can take Imitrex if I get home early enough. When the migraine is really bad, Iʻm even wiped out the next day. How are you holding up? And thank you for check-in up!

Dawn


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Hi Angie.
> 
> It got so busy at work that I missed my original appointment. My next appointment is on Thursday, and I plan on asking about the Goni injections - thank you for telling me about that! For now, still on the Advil/Tylenol routine killing my liver and kidneys; I can take Imitrex if I get home early enough. When the migraine is really bad, Iʻm even wiped out the next day. How are you holding up? And thank you for check-in up!
> 
> Dawn



Sorry to jump in but....
Have you guys tried :
“Excedrine”- FOR MIGRAINES????

Two pills - TWENTY MINUTES and I swear you will never know you had a migraine!!!
If I didn’t use it (only when I get a migraine)
I wouldn’t have believed it!!
IT REALLY WORKS!!!!! 
Lots of luck to you both!!
And I’m sending SOFT hugs too!!! ??
As migraines hurt if you hug too hard.


----------



## zolasmum

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Sorry to jump in but....
> Have you guys tried :
> “Excedrine”- FOR MIGRAINES????
> 
> Two pills - TWENTY MINUTES and I swear you will never know you had a migraine!!!
> If I didn’t use it (only when I get a migraine)
> I wouldn’t have believed it!!
> IT REALLY WORKS!!!!!
> Lots of luck to you both!!
> And I’m sending SOFT hugs too!!! ??
> As migraines hurt if you hug too hard.


The hugs are much appreciated, but I looked up Excedrine, and it isn't available in the uk - I checked the ingredients, and they are in similar things which I have tried here, without much benefit. Thanks a lot for the suggestion, though.
I find that holding a smallish tortoise on my lap and sitting quietly for a long time is as good a remedy as anything !
Angie


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Sorry to jump in but....
> Have you guys tried :
> “Excedrine”- FOR MIGRAINES????
> 
> Two pills - TWENTY MINUTES and I swear you will never know you had a migraine!!!
> If I didn’t use it (only when I get a migraine)
> I wouldn’t have believed it!!
> IT REALLY WORKS!!!!!
> Lots of luck to you both!!
> And I’m sending SOFT hugs too!!! ??
> As migraines hurt if you hug too hard.


Thank you for the suggestion! Yes I’ve tried that and everything else under the sun including anti seizure medication, high blood pressure medication and other types of pain relief. I love the soft hugs, you are so sweet!


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Thank you for the suggestion! Yes I’ve tried that and everything else under the sun including anti seizure medication, high blood pressure medication and other types of pain relief. I love the soft hugs, you are so sweet!


My heart goes out to both of you. I've had, in the past, some headaches that made me nauseous they were so bad. One thing that would relieve them was keeping my head under a regular light bulb with my eyes closed and covered. They weren't migraines I don't think though.??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Sorry to jump in but....
> Have you guys tried :
> “Excedrine”- FOR MIGRAINES????
> 
> Two pills - TWENTY MINUTES and I swear you will never know you had a migraine!!!
> If I didn’t use it (only when I get a migraine)
> I wouldn’t have believed it!!
> IT REALLY WORKS!!!!!
> Lots of luck to you both!!
> And I’m sending SOFT hugs too!!! ??
> As migraines hurt if you hug too hard.


Hmm.. the label says excedrin but whats really in that bottle?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Thank you for the suggestion! Yes I’ve tried that and everything else under the sun including anti seizure medication, high blood pressure medication and other types of pain relief. I love the soft hugs, you are so sweet!


Have u tried dropping a cinder block on ur foot? I promise u wont even notice the head pain after


----------



## EllieMay

Whose ready for something frozen and fruity???

MEEEEE MEEEEE MEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

And maybe Cinder too


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hmm.. the label says excedrin but whats really in that bottle?


Nsaids ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Whose ready for something frozen and fruity???
> 
> MEEEEE MEEEEE MEEEEEEE!!!!


Italian ice yes yes yes ? I'll have to wait until it's summer again though. It feels like fall around here again.


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> And maybe Cinder too
> View attachment 327722


Dang I love that dog!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> And maybe Cinder too
> View attachment 327722


That's too funny. Kids will be kids ?


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Dang I love that dog!


Me too ?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Me too ?


Me three!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> My heart goes out to both of you. I've had, in the past, some headaches that made me nauseous they were so bad. One thing that would relieve them was keeping my head under a regular light bulb with my eyes closed and covered. They weren't migraines I don't think though.??



My dear Cathy,
I think those WERE in fact a migraine.
Migraines make you feel nauseous and you want to go UNDER the bed for darkness. Sometimes THATS not even dark enough.
I get migraines rarely but when I do, I go right for that Excedrine.. and under the bed or in the closet! ?
I will try to think of things that people can do to at least take some of the pains away. 
Maybe a HOT face cloth on the head?
There is a new medication that Whoopi Goldberg sponsors exactly for migraines!
When I see the commercial I will get the name and spread the word on the forum for people.
Migraines are the worst!
If I can help in any way.... I will try. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> And maybe Cinder too
> View attachment 327722



He is just so cute every time I see him!
I want to bite right on his butt! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hmm.. the label says excedrin but whats really in that bottle?


 ?..... .........Valium (jk!) ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Me three!



Me four!


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Good morning. 9am here in the wonderful state of Tennessee. Feels like 7am though because my body still hasn’t changed time. Couple more days of working on my new place and then back to New Mexico to finish up. Yay! Enjoy the view off my front porch.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Good morning. 9am here in the wonderful state of Tennessee. Feels like 7am though because my body still hasn’t changed time. Couple more days of working on my new place and then back to New Mexico to finish up. Yay! Enjoy the view off my front porch.


Gonna be a lot of wildlife and from the looks of the road not a tone of vehicles! NICE!!!!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> My heart goes out to both of you. I've had, in the past, some headaches that made me nauseous they were so bad. One thing that would relieve them was keeping my head under a regular light bulb with my eyes closed and covered. They weren't migraines I don't think though.??


That definitely sounds like a migraine. Anyone is susceptible to them, unfortunately, Angie and I fall into the bunch of people who chronic migraines. If you felt like you were giving birth out of your forehead, ear, or the top of your head while preparing Christmas dinner for 20 people, that pretty much describes some of the migraines Iʻve had.


----------



## zolasmum

Snoopy’s mom said:


> That definitely sounds like a migraine. Anyone is susceptible to them, unfortunately, Angie and I fall into the bunch of people who chronic migraines. If you felt like you were giving birth out of your forehead, ear, or the top of your head while preparing Christmas dinner for 20 people, that pretty much describes some of the migraines Iʻve had.


Have you ever heard of trepanning? Drilling a hole in the skull to relieve pain ? Our prehistoric ancestors used to do it quite a bit, which suggests that they suffered from migraine too ! I gather that some people now also do it, aiming to improve their higher consciousness - or to get some sort of psychedelic experience. I must say that my brain (such as it is) sometimes feels like it wants to explode out of my head, but I don't think I could ever go that far to help it on its way - could you ?
Angie


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> That definitely sounds like a migraine. Anyone is susceptible to them, unfortunately, Angie and I fall into the bunch of people who chronic migraines. If you felt like you were giving birth out of your forehead, ear, or the top of your head while preparing Christmas dinner for 20 people, that pretty much describes some of the migraines Iʻve had.


All I know is I'm glad I went thru old age stuff because they stopped. I would just be so sick. I've even had a couple when I couldn't move my head at all. I think the worst thing about it was that people don't really understand how sick you really are. That's why I'm sending ? and ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

zolasmum said:


> Have you ever heard of trepanning? Drilling a hole in the skull to relieve pain ? Our prehistoric ancestors used to do it quite a bit, which suggests that they suffered from migraine too ! I gather that some people now also do it, aiming to improve their higher consciousness - or to get some sort of psychedelic experience. I must say that my brain (such as it is) sometimes feels like it wants to explode out of my head, but I don't think I could ever go that far to help it on its way - could you ?
> Angie


Hmmmm, I have enough issues without having to drill a hole in my head. 30 injections into my scalp, neck, and shoulders every 3 months is a small price to pay to relieve 95% of my headaches. Nah, I don't think I would go that far. Any takers on that one?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> All I know is I'm glad I went thru old age stuff because they stopped. I would just be so sick. I've even had a couple when I couldn't move my head at all. I think the worst thing about it was that people don't really understand how sick you really are. That's why I'm sending ? and ?


Thank you! Yes, I don't think most people understand how debilitating migraines can be, and how they can set off depression and a whole host of other problems. Thank you for the hugs and prayers!


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Hmmmm, I have enough issues without having to drill a hole in my head. 30 injections into my scalp, neck, and shoulders every 3 months is a small price to pay to relieve 95% of my headaches. Nah, I don't think I would go that far. Any takers on that one?


That's like trading 30 holes for just 1? are you sure ??


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> That's like trading 30 holes for just 1? are you sure ??


A lobotomy is just one hole, right? I thought I read somewhere that they stick a sharp thingy into the orbital socket then kinda mix it around like you're mixing cake batter. I'll take the 30, thank you very much!
? ? ? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy hump day nuts!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Good morning. 9am here in the wonderful state of Tennessee. Feels like 7am though because my body still hasn’t changed time. Couple more days of working on my new place and then back to New Mexico to finish up. Yay! Enjoy the view off my front porch.


I see someone in the tree with a pair of binoculars! Wait... is that Blackdog???


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> My dear Cathy,
> I think those WERE in fact a migraine.
> Migraines make you feel nauseous and you want to go UNDER the bed for darkness. Sometimes THATS not even dark enough.
> I get migraines rarely but when I do, I go right for that Excedrine.. and under the bed or in the closet! ?
> I will try to think of things that people can do to at least take some of the pains away.
> Maybe a HOT face cloth on the head?
> There is a new medication that Whoopi Goldberg sponsors exactly for migraines!
> When I see the commercial I will get the name and spread the word on the forum for people.
> Migraines are the worst!
> If I can help in any way.... I will try. ?


I'm so blessed. I don't get them anymore. Especially, since I'm actually allergic to aspirin which is basically most painkillers. Nsaids to be exact. So give me morphine or nothing ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

My co-worker just told me her 8-year-old nephew wants a sully, so after explaining to her how much work, effort, and money goes into caring for one, I scrambled around to find one of Tom's care sheets. Her sister's reply was, so... you don't just feed them? OMG. 

Side note, the teacher who I saved Nibbles from is visiting her dad who has all these animals. She sent me pictures of his tortoises - he has 2 Aldabras!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> I'm so blessed. I don't get them anymore. Especially, since I'm actually allergic to aspirin which is basically most painkillers. Nsaids to be exact. So give me morphine or nothing ?


I'll take the Morphine please, and so I will be smiling all day just like you!


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I'll take the Morphine please, and so I will be smiling all day just like you!


My doctors get mad cause I won't take anything... so I do the nothing ? or a few champagne of bottle beers. Once I was escorted through private areas of a hospital to the pharmacy, to be easier on me, because I asked for a couple of vicaden just to help me sleep. I had bumped my recently fractured knee cap and it hurt really bad. The pharmacy thought the prescription was a mistake because it was for 2? what was really nice was I waited to take one until later. Then later. And then in one split second the pain stopped. I just threw away the pills eventually. ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> My doctors get mad cause I won't take anything... so I do the nothing ? or a few champagne of bottle beers. Once I was escorted through private areas of a hospital to the pharmacy, to be easier on me, because I asked for a couple of vicaden just to help me sleep. I had bumped my recently fractured knee cap and it hurt really bad. The pharmacy thought the prescription was a mistake because it was for 2? what was really nice was I waited to take one until later. Then later. And then in one split second the pain stopped. I just threw away the pills eventually. ?


2 at are hospital we are glad the scripts are electronic. It past it was so weird see a monthly prescription of 30 suddenly became 80


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I see someone in the tree with a pair of binoculars! Wait... is that Blackdog???


Haha… just him and the bears.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Good morning. 9am here in the wonderful state of Tennessee. Feels like 7am though because my body still hasn’t changed time. Couple more days of working on my new place and then back to New Mexico to finish up. Yay! Enjoy the view off my front porch.



I LOVE IT!!!
Your neighbors are TREES!?????
I am sooooo super jealous!!!!!

?...?.... do you need a maid?
A chef?
A security guard???
A grounds man??? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Snoopy’s mom said:


> That definitely sounds like a migraine. Anyone is susceptible to them, unfortunately, Angie and I fall into the bunch of people who chronic migraines. If you felt like you were giving birth out of your forehead, ear, or the top of your head while preparing Christmas dinner for 20 people, that pretty much describes some of the migraines Iʻve had.



Sorry for the kardashian.... but THIS is the medicine I was talking about!!!
It is called “ Nurtec”?
It is for people who get migraines more often than others...
Dr. Prescribed... 
and it’s for people who have tried everything already. 
We need to tell Angie too!!!


----------



## Jan A

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Hmmmm, I have enough issues without having to drill a hole in my head. 30 injections into my scalp, neck, and shoulders every 3 months is a small price to pay to relieve 95% of my headaches. Nah, I don't think I would go that far. Any takers on that one?


Let's volunteer Chubbs after we drop the brick on his foot!!


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> My doctors get mad cause I won't take anything... so I do the nothing ? or a few champagne of bottle beers. Once I was escorted through private areas of a hospital to the pharmacy, to be easier on me, because I asked for a couple of vicaden just to help me sleep. I had bumped my recently fractured knee cap and it hurt really bad. The pharmacy thought the prescription was a mistake because it was for 2? what was really nice was I waited to take one until later. Then later. And then in one split second the pain stopped. I just threw away the pills eventually. ?


I guard my percocets with my life!!


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Sorry for the kardashian.... but THIS is the medicine I was talking about!!!
> It is called “ Nurtec”?
> It is for people who get migraines more often than others...
> Dr. Prescribed...
> and it’s for people who have tried everything already.
> We need to tell Angie too!!!


Didn't think a Kardashian had to put up with mundane health issues like us common folk. Ugh!!


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I LOVE IT!!!
> Your neighbors are TREES!?????
> I am sooooo super jealous!!!!!
> 
> ?...?.... do you need a maid?
> A chef?
> A security guard???
> A grounds man??? ?


You really want to rake up all those leaves this fall? I want the inside job!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Jan A said:


> You really want to rake up all those leaves this fall? I want the inside job!!



Compared to my situation now...
I would happily rake the leaves in winter with snow!!
.. jump in the pile and let the bugs ? bite!
Then I would go inside the house and clean that too!! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> Let's volunteer Chubbs after we drop the brick on his foot!!


I think i need a brain before i can get a migraine


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy thirstday nuts!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Its looks like a dead nut house


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

So my cowrker has a grape fine and i told him bring me a few leaves for my torts... a lil overboard


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> So my cowrker has a grape fine and i told him bring me a few leaves for my torts... a lil overboard
> View attachment 327865


Yayyy!! Extra for beautiful baby Jellie.. she’s special ya’know!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Yayyy!! Extra for beautiful baby Jellie.. she’s special ya’know!!!


Yes special. Shes gonna have her own show “ lil tortoise big world”


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

It’s not dead!!! I’m just peeking and chopping fruit… to soak in vodka ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> So my cowrker has a grape fine and i told him bring me a few leaves for my torts... a lil overboard
> View attachment 327865



Wow!!
I’d plant those!
Maybe start a vineyard??
Vineyards = wine ? ?
Just my way of thinking.....?


----------



## zolasmum

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Hi Angie.
> 
> It got so busy at work that I missed my original appointment. My next appointment is on Thursday, and I plan on asking about the Goni injections - thank you for telling me about that! For now, still on the Advil/Tylenol routine killing my liver and kidneys; I can take Imitrex if I get home early enough. When the migraine is really bad, Iʻm even wiped out the next day. How are you holding up? And thank you for check-in up!
> 
> Dawn


Have you had your Botox treatment today? If so, how did it go, and did you ask about the Goni? 
Best wishes from Angie


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

zolasmum said:


> Have you had your Botox treatment today? If so, how did it go, and did you ask about the Goni?
> Best wishes from Angie


Yep, had all 30 shots yesterday. I asked about Goni - Greater Occipital Nerve Injection. My doctor said it was a nerve block and that he does that for some patients, but Botox is better for my type of pain. Thank you again for checking, how are you?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Sully sliding down a hill


----------



## zolasmum

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Yep, had all 30 shots yesterday. I asked about Goni - Greater Occipital Nerve Injection. My doctor said it was a nerve block and that he does that for some patients, but Botox is better for my type of pain. Thank you again for checking, how are you?


I'm glad you have managed to finally get the botox at last. The hospital where I get mine treats some patients (including lucky me) with alternate sessions of botox and Goni - so every 6 weeks - I actually really am lucky, because it is the major headache centre for the area, and I have a chance of getting any new treatment that comes along. I do hope you will feel better once you get over the pincushion feeling! I think I will be due for the Goni in early July, and I shall be very glad, as the headaches have not been good, and I have been rather dizzy and shaky too. We have been having a lot of anxiety about new building work in the fields next to our house which is going to be very disruptive, and noisy , but we have tried to fight it for 3 years and it's no use. 
Best wishes from Angie


----------



## Snoopy’s mom




----------



## Snoopy’s mom

zolasmum said:


> I'm glad you have managed to finally get the botox at last. The hospital where I get mine treats some patients (including lucky me) with alternate sessions of botox and Goni - so every 6 weeks - I actually really am lucky, because it is the major headache centre for the area, and I have a chance of getting any new treatment that comes along. I do hope you will feel better once you get over the pincushion feeling! I think I will be due for the Goni in early July, and I shall be very glad, as the headaches have not been good, and I have been rather dizzy and shaky too. We have been having a lot of anxiety about new building work in the fields next to our house which is going to be very disruptive, and noisy , but we have tried to fight it for 3 years and it's no use.
> Best wishes from Angie


Wow, my doctor did not say anything about alternating treatments, I have to wait 12 weeks before going again. So sorry to hear that you have additional symptoms along with the headaches, I canʻt imagine how you are feeling and dealing with it. I hope the work does not take too long, sending soft hugs. ?
Dawn


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Sully sliding down a hill



Don’t tell ME ya can’t teach a sully!!
Mine goes up ramps and follows my feet 
and cooks diner....? Wait... what?...
No she doesn’t COOK the dinner..
But she does stuff!!
They are smart as a whip too!!


----------



## EllieMay

What’s happened here? It’s Tuesday!!! Is EVERYONE OK??? ???


----------



## Jan A

EllieMay said:


> What’s happened here? It’s Tuesday!!! Is EVERYONE OK??? ???


I am bored, boring & avoiding housework as well as the outdoors. Your trip looks like it's so much fun. We might even get out on the lake this weekend. Hubby has to make more progress on the boat though. Dangle some feet in the water for me!!


----------



## Cathie G

Same as above. I should eat but as usual TFO is keeping me from not doing that... I'm afraid I'll miss something ?


----------



## EllieMay

Jan A said:


> I am bored, boring & avoiding housework as well as the outdoors. Your trip looks like it's so much fun. We might even get out on the lake this weekend. Hubby has to make more progress on the boat though. Dangle some feet in the water for me!!


Well I hope he gets it all done for you. Nothing like toes in The water! I am hoping for a very laid back weekend but I think I have family coming in… it sounds horrible, but I’m tired of people!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Jan A said:


> I am bored, boring & avoiding housework as well as the outdoors. Your trip looks like it's so much fun. We might even get out on the lake this weekend. Hubby has to make more progress on the boat though. Dangle some feet in the water for me!!



You need to dangle two tickets to 
The Lakers (?) in front of your hubby’s nose. Maybe that boat will get done in no time! ?


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> You need to dangle two tickets to
> The Lakers (?) in front of your hubby’s nose. Maybe that boat will get done in no time! ?


He's been on a 4-week whine about both his shoulders & knee. But won't go to the dr. Or up his ibuprofen level. I'm not exactly sympathetic after what i"ve gone thru. If the boat goes out a little dirty, so what? 

BTW, any chance you live close to a university with a vet school? Some university vet schools see sick animals. Maybe they'd be able give Sally an xray.


----------



## Blackdog1714

OH ? ! Its Wednesday!!! Where did the week go? Thursday will be bad-gotta see the dentist so I can antiobiotics for an infected root so I can get on the schedule for a Root Canal! Oddly the only one I ever had went so well I want that Endodontist again! If he is not on my insurance this year y'all may hear it where you are??


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> OH ? ! Its Wednesday!!! Where did the week go? Thursday will be bad-gotta see the dentist so I can antiobiotics for an infected root so I can get on the schedule for a Root Canal! Oddly the only one I ever had went so well I want that Endodontist again! If he is not on my insurance this year y'all may hear it where you are??


Man that sucks!!! Here’s to Wednesday then and skipping thru until Friday!!!

I was watching an old Swayze movie the other night.. Blackdog!!! Just thought of you


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Jan A said:


> He's been on a 4-week whine about both his shoulders & knee. But won't go to the dr. Or up his ibuprofen level. I'm not exactly sympathetic after what i"ve gone thru. If the boat goes out a little dirty, so what?
> 
> BTW, any chance you live close to a university with a vet school? Some university vet schools see sick animals. Maybe they'd be able give Sally an xray.



Nothing like a husband that complains of pain... even just a head ache. ?

You’ve got it good though!

Ever time I complain about:

My back— he’s got it worse
My neck— he’s got it worse
My Sciatica— his is worse
My thumbs— his are about to break off ?
And on... and on... and on....

I got him good ONCE though...
I complained about “women’s problems”
?
Nothing was wrong really.
I just wanted him to stop competing!

As I’ve said in the past ...
I had my gallbladder removed....
His is now starting to act up.?
He’s not even sure it’s gall stones!!! 
Just wants to be in the running I guess??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Jan A said:


> He's been on a 4-week whine about both his shoulders & knee. But won't go to the dr. Or up his ibuprofen level. I'm not exactly sympathetic after what i"ve gone thru. If the boat goes out a little dirty, so what?
> 
> BTW, any chance you live close to a university with a vet school? Some university vet schools see sick animals. Maybe they'd be able give Sally an xray.



No . Unfortunately I don’t have a school close enough for veterinary medicine.
I checked already ?
But thank you for that idea!!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Man that sucks!!! Here’s to Wednesday then and skipping thru until Friday!!!
> 
> I was watching an old Swayze movie the other night.. Blackdog!!! Just thought of you



Was it the outsiders?
Or
Too Wong Foo?? ???????


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Nothing like a husband that complains of pain... even just a head ache. ?
> 
> You’ve got it good though!
> 
> Ever time I complain about:
> 
> My back— he’s got it worse
> My neck— he’s got it worse
> My Sciatica— his is worse
> My thumbs— his are about to break off ?
> And on... and on... and on....
> 
> I got him good ONCE though...
> I complained about “women’s problems”
> ?
> Nothing was wrong really.
> I just wanted him to stop competing!
> 
> As I’ve said in the past ...
> I had my gallbladder removed....
> His is now starting to act up.?
> He’s not even sure it’s gall stones!!!
> Just wants to be in the running I guess??


Always gotta "one-up you" huh?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Was it the outsiders?
> Or
> Too Wong Foo?? ???????





EllieMay said:


> Man that sucks!!! Here’s to Wednesday then and skipping thru until Friday!!!
> 
> I was watching an old Swayze movie the other night.. Blackdog!!! Just thought of you


Blackdog reminds you of Patrick Swayze? Sorry too new to know all the backstories.


----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Blackdog reminds you of Patrick Swayze? Sorry too new to know all the backstories.


Literally guys… the movie is called “blackdog”… lmao


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

?‍ OMG


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> OH ? ! Its Wednesday!!! Where did the week go? Thursday will be bad-gotta see the dentist so I can antiobiotics for an infected root so I can get on the schedule for a Root Canal! Oddly the only one I ever had went so well I want that Endodontist again! If he is not on my insurance this year y'all may hear it where you are??


Oh my. Get in quick. A toothache is no way to spend the holidays or any other.??


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Nothing like a husband that complains of pain... even just a head ache. ?
> 
> You’ve got it good though!
> 
> Ever time I complain about:
> 
> My back— he’s got it worse
> My neck— he’s got it worse
> My Sciatica— his is worse
> My thumbs— his are about to break off ?
> And on... and on... and on....
> 
> I got him good ONCE though...
> I complained about “women’s problems”
> ?
> Nothing was wrong really.
> I just wanted him to stop competing!
> 
> As I’ve said in the past ...
> I had my gallbladder removed....
> His is now starting to act up.?
> He’s not even sure it’s gall stones!!!
> Just wants to be in the running I guess??


Joe does that and he's developmentally disabled. It must be the gender.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Well I hope he gets it all done for you. Nothing like toes in The water! I am hoping for a very laid back weekend but I think I have family coming in… it sounds horrible, but I’m tired of people!!!


Not so horrible to want some quiet time. I'm going to shut the windows but turn the music up and dance with Razberri. I hope nobody figures out I'm home just not answering the door.? Except to certain people.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

People say dance like nobody sees you, I say dance like a toddler, they donʻt even care if thereʻs music playing!


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> People say dance like nobody sees you, I say dance like a toddler, they donʻt even care if thereʻs music playing!


I'll have to play Rasberry Beret at least once. That's how Razberri got her name. It's her favorite song... bunnies lol


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> I'll have to play Rasberry Beret at least once. That's how Razberri got her name. It's her favorite song... bunnies lol


? ? ? ?


----------



## Jan A

Blackdog1714 said:


> OH ? ! Its Wednesday!!! Where did the week go? Thursday will be bad-gotta see the dentist so I can antiobiotics for an infected root so I can get on the schedule for a Root Canal! Oddly the only one I ever had went so well I want that Endodontist again! If he is not on my insurance this year y'all may hear it where you are??





EllieMay said:


> Literally guys… the movie is called “blackdog”… lmao


I thought it was with a name like "Blackdog" our "Blackdog" is so light on his feet he reminds you of Patrick Schwayze. C'mon man....


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Always gotta "one-up you" huh?



Yep! I’d like to “one up his nose”!
Now, the only time you’ll see me complaining about anything is when you see me in a doctors office scheduling a surgery. ?


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Yep! I’d like to “one up his nose”!
> Now, the only time you’ll see me complaining about anything is when you see me in a doctors office scheduling a surgery. ?


Well, then you'd better put Sally on rollerskates or you'll be back in the dr's office scheduling surgery. How's your baby been today?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Jan A said:


> Well, then you'd better put Sally on rollerskates or you'll be back in the dr's office scheduling surgery. How's your baby been today?



She was ok.
Thank you for asking.
Still in the tub
Not eating
Dark
But she did stay out this morning for about an hour and a half.
How’s everything going with you??
Feeling any better?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

EllieMay said:


> Literally guys… the movie is called “blackdog”… lmao


My other thought was Led Zeppelin......


----------



## Blackdog1714

So yesterday I got to schedule a root canal for 7/16, but the infection so minor no antibiotics needed! Dentist also said crown is new so she can mold the post to fit so no need to buy a new crown! 
Later last night I amnin the basement and step on some trim that 4 nails in it, but luckily only 3 went in my foot! A little sore but I stilled play an hours worth of tennis this morning! ?


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> She was ok.
> Thank you for asking.
> Still in the tub
> Not eating
> Dark
> But she did stay out this morning for about an hour and a half.
> How’s everything going with you??
> Feeling any better?


Nope. Trying to get back in walking shape since day pain is better than night pain & trying to get in shape along with doing cleaning projects.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Blackdog1714 said:


> So yesterday I got to schedule a root canal for 7/16, but the infection so minor no antibiotics needed! Dentist also said crown is new so she can mold the post to fit so no need to buy a new crown!
> Later last night I amnin the basement and step on some trim that 4 nails in it, but luckily only 3 went in my foot! A little sore but I stilled play an hours worth of tennis this morning! ?


Well I was wrong I was lucky! It had 6 nails oh well all gone now thanks to my new tool- air denailer!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> Well I was wrong I was lucky! It had 6 nails oh well all gone now thanks to my new tool- air denailer!



YOU STEPPED ON THAAAAAT!!!!!!??????
Holy cow a bunga!!!!
Did you get stitches??? ??


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> YOU STEPPED ON THAAAAAT!!!!!!??????
> Holy cow a bunga!!!!
> Did you get stitches??? ??


Sorry Blackdog I wasn't laughing at you... yes I was laughing at you chefdenoel. I'm gonna have to remember holy cow a bunga instead of a cuss word.?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

I LOVE that holy cow a bunga too! I have to steal that one Chef. ?


----------



## EllieMay

That’s classic Ninja turtle lingo!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> That’s classic Ninja turtle lingo!!


No wonder I like it ? I knew I heard it somewhere ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

*Update*
We were alerted that there is another tortoise that had been run over near our house, my husband went to check it out, and itʻs our Snoopy. My husband said he is happy that he was able to bring Snoopy home; he put Snoopy in his hide and buried him under the pakalana bush at our house.


----------



## Jan A

Snoopy’s mom said:


> *Update*
> We were alerted that there is another tortoise that had been run over near our house, my husband went to check it out, and itʻs our Snoopy. My husband said he is happy that he was able to bring Snoopy home; he put Snoopy in his hide and buried him under the pakalana bush at our house.


Oh, noooooooo. I am so sorry. This is the worst!! Big, big hugs to & your family. I don't know what to say!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Jan A said:


> Oh, noooooooo. I am so sorry. This is the worst!! Big, big hugs to & your family. I don't know what to say!


Jan, thank you for your kind words and hugs. My son refuses to believe it’s Snoopy, and I won’t look at the carcass but I don’t doubt my husband. At least Snoopy is home with us and the daily worrying and wondering is over, now we can start to heal. ???


----------



## zolasmum

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Jan, thank you for your kind words and hugs. My son refuses to believe it’s Snoopy, and I won’t look at the carcass but I don’t doubt my husband. At least Snoopy is home with us and the daily worrying and wondering is over, now we can start to heal. ???


GH Dawn - I am so very very sorry - that is terrible news. There is nothing one can say, really, except send love and sympathy -I shall be thinking of you all day.
Angie


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chefdenoel10 said:


> YOU STEPPED ON THAAAAAT!!!!!!??????
> Holy cow a bunga!!!!
> Did you get stitches??? ??


No thank goodness I didn't put my full weight onto it. Still had to pull one out! The other two just tore the skin. Needless to say no more traps in basement ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

zolasmum said:


> GH Dawn - I am so very very sorry - that is terrible news. There is nothing one can say, really, except send love and sympathy -I shall be thinking of you all day.
> Angie


Thank you for your kind words Angie. ?

Dawn


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> *Update*
> We were alerted that there is another tortoise that had been run over near our house, my husband went to check it out, and itʻs our Snoopy. My husband said he is happy that he was able to bring Snoopy home; he put Snoopy in his hide and buried him under the pakalana bush at our house.


I'm so sorry ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> I'm so sorry ?


Thank you ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Not sure if it's a Hawaii thing, but we always take food to our departed so they have something to eat wherever they are. Here's Snoopy's breakfast. 

I feel so guilty for not watching him. Just like the noobs who think "my tortoise would never run off". Another lesson learned the hard way.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> *Update*
> We were alerted that there is another tortoise that had been run over near our house, my husband went to check it out, and itʻs our Snoopy. My husband said he is happy that he was able to bring Snoopy home; he put Snoopy in his hide and buried him under the pakalana bush at our house.


That sucks Dawn. Sending many awkward hugs.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Not sure if it's a Hawaii thing, but we always take food to our departed so they have something to eat wherever they are. Here's Snoopy's breakfast.
> 
> I feel so guilty for not watching him. Just like the noobs who think "my tortoise would never run off". Another lesson learned the hard way.
> 
> 
> View attachment 328454


I have a few asian friends and they do that when loved ones pass. Like a shrine thing and they put food on it


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I have a few asian friends and they do that when loved ones pass. Like a shrine thing and they put food on it


It’s such a mish-mash of cultures here. Yeah I have one of those little shrines in my house too.

Thanks for the awkward hugs ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Sorry Blackdog I wasn't laughing at you... yes I was laughing at you chefdenoel. I'm gonna have to remember holy cow a bunga instead of a cuss word.?



I was trying to keep it clean, before I censored. ?
Believe you me !!
That is NOT what I would have screamed!!
?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I LOVE that holy cow a bunga too! I have to steal that one Chef. ?



Sorry , had to make up some kind thing for the kiddies around? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Jan, thank you for your kind words and hugs. My son refuses to believe it’s Snoopy, and I won’t look at the carcass but I don’t doubt my husband. At least Snoopy is home with us and the daily worrying and wondering is over, now we can start to heal. ???



For the first time ... I have NO words!
Oh my ..... I am SOOOOO SORRY for your loss!! I can’t even type through my tears right now! 
I am sending all the hugs in the world and I am sending all positive vibes to you to get through this completely horrific time...
Whatever you need please, let us know!
We are here for you!!!!!!!
???????????


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I was trying to keep it clean, before I censored. ?
> Believe you me !!
> That is NOT what I would have screamed!!
> ?


Me neither ? but it'll be fun to see faces when I scream that instead of what I would have said. It'll be the new cuss word ? for 2021? and just think ? you started it ?


----------



## EllieMay

Oh no!! I’m so sorry! ?


Snoopy’s mom said:


> *Update*
> We were alerted that there is another tortoise that had been run over near our house, my husband went to check it out, and itʻs our Snoopy. My husband said he is happy that he was able to bring Snoopy home; he put Snoopy in his hide and buried him under the pakalana bush at our house.


..


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chefdenoel10 said:


> For the first time ... I have NO words!
> Oh my ..... I am SOOOOO SORRY for your loss!! I can’t even type through my tears right now!
> I am sending all the hugs in the world and I am sending all positive vibes to you to get through this completely horrific time...
> Whatever you need please, let us know!
> We are here for you!!!!!!!
> ???????????


Thank you ??


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I was trying to keep it clean, before I censored. ?
> Believe you me !!
> That is NOT what I would have screamed!!
> ?


When I play tennis I work on new PC words to shout. My favorite is Google Finance Reform! I do get the oddest of looks but the little kids pay no mind and that is my goal! Let them learn cuss words at home from their parents like they are supposed to!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy friday nuts!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

The rain has finally stopped!


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> The rain has finally stopped!


What's up??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> What's up??


Not much. Just an uneventful friday so far. And u?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Not much. Just an uneventful friday so far. And u?


Probably trouble as usual. I can do that easily just sitting on my butt.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Probably trouble as usual. I can do that easily just sitting on my butt.


Trouble?? What is this word u speak of?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Trouble?? What is this word u speak of?


My childhood nickname was chatty Cathy.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> My childhood nickname was chatty Cathy.?


Mine was “u lil sh*t”.. well thats what my parents called me


----------



## Cathie G

How did your outdoor enclosure come along? I remember that you also received your tortoise? I forget the name you decided on.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> How did your outdoor enclosure come along? I remember that you also received your tortoise? I forget the name you decided on.


Well its been raining for a week straight and its a jungle right now and needs a shave lol and if urvtalking about my redfoot his name is Brady.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well its been raining for a week straight and its a jungle right now and needs a shave lol and if urvtalking about my redfoot his name is Brady.
> View attachment 328837


No I kinda remember you were getting a new pet with a girl name.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> No I kinda remember you were getting a new pet with a girl name.


And is that echinacea I see?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> And is that echinacea I see?


Yes maam


----------



## EllieMay

The nut house is live!!! Ladies and gentleman, prepare for the show!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

A few pics from my lil ones bday party last weekend. I might of had more fun than him lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> The nut house is live!!! Ladies and gentleman, prepare for the show!


Strap on ur seatbelts! Its gonna be a wild ride


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes maam


? My favorite medicine for man and beast.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes maam


Oh and I got to see the beautiful Brady. ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> A few pics from my lil ones bday party last weekend. I might of had more fun than him lol
> View attachment 328838
> View attachment 328839
> View attachment 328840
> View attachment 328841


Now that is AWESOME! I’m so jealous. I would have paid an entry fee for that party!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Oh and I got to see the beautiful Brady. ?


If you want to see the true beauty in the family, go look at the beautiful baby Jellie!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Now that is AWESOME! I’m so jealous. I would have paid an entry fee for that party!!!


I wouldnt have charged u... money ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> If you want to see the true beauty in the family, go look at the beautiful baby Jellie!


I haven't found the thread yet ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I haven't found the thread yet ?








Meet baby Jellie


Hey guys the long awaited arrival has come. This is Jellie my new lil buddy! Shout out to Mark for producing this beautiful baby... i couldnt be happier. Heres a few pics for now.. i dont wanna bother her to much




www.tortoiseforum.org


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I wouldnt have charged u... money ?


Hmmm .. we’ll talk about that!! Lmao


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Hmmm .. we’ll talk about that!! Lmao


U said talk not scream!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U said talk not scream!


Well yes I did. better put your big boy britches on!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Well yes I did. better put your big boy britches on!


Britches are for b*tches haha


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Britches are for b*tches haha


Says you!!! Call it what you may, JS ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Meet baby Jellie
> 
> 
> Hey guys the long awaited arrival has come. This is Jellie my new lil buddy! Shout out to Mark for producing this beautiful baby... i couldnt be happier. Heres a few pics for now.. i dont wanna bother her to much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tortoiseforum.org


I guess I did get to see Jellie. I checked it out and low and behold there was a big old love face from me ?


----------



## EllieMay

It’s been busy so I may have neglected to show you our new friend.. name is Green Lightning


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> It’s been busy so I may have neglected to show you our new friend.. name is Green Lightning
> View attachment 328844
> View attachment 328845


Awesome! Love the name


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> It’s been busy so I may have neglected to show you our new friend.. name is Green Lightning
> View attachment 328844
> View attachment 328845


Yes you've been neglecting us ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Awesome! Love the name


I’ll tell Jayden you said so!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I’ll tell Jayden you said so!!


Go catch some bugs Jayden! Now u have a reason lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Yes you've been neglecting us ?


My apologies.. but in my defense, I did pop in when no one else would…


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Go catch some bugs Jayden! Now u have a reason lol


We offered it a spider yesterday… but the enclosure is so big and green that they both disappeared from sight before I witnessed any feeding!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> We offered it a spider yesterday… but the enclosure is so big and green that they both disappeared from sight before I witnessed any feeding!


Get urself some crickets. Steal some from ur Jacksons lol


----------



## EllieMay

Had an interesting time with snakes lately.. this royal bastard tried to come in the house when I let the dogs in the other night..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Had an interesting time with snakes lately.. this royal bastard tried to come in the house when I let the dogs in the other night..
> View attachment 328849


Bet that was a feisty one


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Bet that was a feisty one


He was surprisingly calm.. I need him to wipe out some of these other snakes.. I was attacked (literally) by a water moccasin just last week.. it was on my porch amd when I went to chop it, my aim was a bit far back… so when I lifted the hoe to chop again, it darted for me!!! I’m always barefoot around here so it scared the crap outta me. I had to chop agaon quickly so I had him pinned mid body and I wasn’t letting him go again.. had to make Jess come finish the chopping with the shovel while I held him!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> He was surprisingly calm.. I need him to wipe out some of these other snakes.. I was attacked (literally) by a water moccasin just last week.. it was on my porch amd when I went to chop it, my aim was a bit far back… so when I lifted the hoe to chop again, it darted for me!!! I’m always barefoot around here so it scared the crap outta me. I had to chop agaon quickly so I had him pinned mid body and I wasn’t letting him go again.. had to make Jess come finish the chopping with the shovel while I held him!


What a sight! I can picture it.. “Jess! Get out here! Bring the shovel!” And dry pants


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> What a sight! I can picture it.. “Jess! Get out here! Bring the shovel!” And dry pants


I can laugh about it now bit it worries me some.. that’s 4 this year.. I’m the worst about walking barefooted in the dark.. I found another huge shed across the sidewalk today ?. I dont want to live on a lake anymore!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

At least u wont have a rat problem


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Just a swollen foot and hospital visit


----------



## EllieMay

On a different note… since I drug the scales out to weigh the tortoises, I also weighed my Lab ( who turned 12 in may) and Cinder the bulldog who will be 2 this august.. Duke weighed a solid 105lbs! And Cinder who is 1/8 of his size weighs 50!!! I didn’t even bother Rigsy.. lmao.. it’s no wonder my back hurts!!! Nothing stays little around my place


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> On a different note… since I drug the scales out to weigh the tortoises, I also weighed my Lab ( who turned 12 in may) and Cinder the bulldog who will be 2 this august.. Duke weighed a solid 105lbs! And Cinder who is 1/8 of his size weighs 50!!! I didn’t even bother Rigsy.. lmao.. it’s no wonder my back hurts!!! Nothing stays little around my place


Thats a big ol lab. And cinder is a cutie pie! And nothing stays lil around ur place ill just stay quiet on that one


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thats a big ol lab. And cinder is a cutie pie! And nothing stays lil around ur place ill just stay quiet on that one


Old is right.. he’s mostly deaf and blind and stays in the house all the time now.. I’ve had him since he was a pup and I know his times coming..

and Cinder is sprawled out next to me snoring right now .. with her back leg thrown over my arm..


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> It’s been busy so I may have neglected to show you our new friend.. name is Green Lightning
> View attachment 328844
> View attachment 328845



It’s a SNAKE!!!!! ??

Yea....ok.....I see it.... you’re right.. he’s cute. ?

Not as cute as your little boy and chubbs son though..


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Had an interesting time with snakes lately.. this royal bastard tried to come in the house when I let the dogs in the other night..
> View attachment 328849



God bless America!!!!!
I would have MOVED THAT NIGHT!!!! ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> God bless America!!!!!
> I would have MOVED THAT NIGHT!!!! ?


Yes mam!!! I dang near slammed the door off the hinges when I finally looked down and saw him. It wasn’t until I identified him as a king snake that I calmed myself down a bit.. I mean I opened the door and he was all up In The door jamb.. poor duke ( who always breaks his neck to run in the door) just trotted right across him.. good thing it wasn’t a bad one!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Yes mam!!! I dang near slammed the door off the hinges when I finally looked down and saw him. It wasn’t until I identified him as a king snake that I calmed myself down a bit.. I mean I opened the door and he was all up In The door jamb.. poor duke ( who always breaks his neck to run in the door) just trotted right across him.. good thing it wasn’t a bad one!



IN THE DOOR JAM!!???? 
Oh.... HEEEEELLLLLZ NO!!!

He wouldn’t have come NEAR me cuz I would have ? all down my leg straight to the floor!
He would have slithered away holding HIS nose! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> IN THE DOOR JAM!!????
> Oh.... HEEEEELLLLLZ NO!!!
> 
> He wouldn’t have come NEAR me cuz I would have ? all down my leg straight to the floor!
> He would have slithered away holding HIS nose! ?


Damn! U get em **** faced to leave but i gotta get em **** faced to stay


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> God bless America!!!!!
> I would have MOVED THAT NIGHT!!!! ?


ME, TOO!! yes, I'm yelling. I hate snakes!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> My apologies.. but in my defense, I did pop in when no one else would…


I saw you. ?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I saw you. ?


Does that make us Lurkers?? Or Peeping Sallies?? ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Does that make us Lurkers?? Or Peeping Sallies?? ?


Ok I admit it ? a little of both.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Peeping is creeping and remember you smell better when sleeping?


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Peeping is creeping and remember you smell better when sleeping?


thanks for that thought.. I may never sleep again!! ?


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> ME, TOO!! yes, I'm yelling. I hate snakes!!


I don't hate them but I like them best if they are in their nice tank... and someone else takes them out for quality and enrichment time  the wild ones usually end up under my foot for some reason. If there's a snake in the yard I'll find it.?


----------



## Lokkje

Sooo…I’m slaving away at the hospital and my nephew goes to my house to let the dogs out and finds a surprise. Tiny Tim is the only male that has been near Zigzag and 5 1/2. I was given the impression he was infertile. No other male near for 5 years. Both females have laid fertile eggs in the past. 6 foot block fence. How did this miracle happen?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> Sooo…I’m slaving away at the hospital and my nephew goes to my house to let the dogs out and finds a surprise. Tiny Tim is the only male that has been near Zigzag and 5 1/2. I was given the impression he was infertile. No other male near for 5 years. Both females have laid fertile eggs in the past. 6 foot block fence. How did this miracle happen?



Oh my God!!!!
Ssooooooo cute!!!!

Hey you!!!!
Where have you been?
We ALL have missed you terribly.
Glad you are ok. 
Work must be crazy?
Congratulations on this little guy.
What a perfect name “Tiny Tim” ?
Is he a dessert tort? 
(Looking at the front legs, he doesn’t look 
“Sulcata” to me?) but I am NOOOOO expert.
He is absolutely gorgeous!!!! 
Now....
Soak...
Soak...
Soak... ?


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> Sooo…I’m slaving away at the hospital and my nephew goes to my house to let the dogs out and finds a surprise. Tiny Tim is the only male that has been near Zigzag and 5 1/2. I was given the impression he was infertile. No other male near for 5 years. Both females have laid fertile eggs in the past. 6 foot block fence. How did this miracle happen?


Oh how precious!!! Way to go Tiny Tim!!!


----------



## EllieMay

a little fun!


----------



## Lokkje

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Oh my God!!!!
> Ssooooooo cute!!!!
> 
> Hey you!!!!
> Where have you been?
> We ALL have missed you terribly.
> Glad you are ok.
> Work must be crazy?
> Congratulations on this little guy.
> What a perfect name “Tiny Tim” ?
> Is he a dessert tort?
> (Looking at the front legs, he doesn’t look
> “Sulcata” to me?) but I am NOOOOO expert.
> He is absolutely gorgeous!!!!
> Now....
> Soak...
> Soak...
> Soak... ?


Desert tortoises
This is Tiny and his ladies. Zigzag and 5 1/2


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 328897
> View attachment 328898
> 
> a little fun!



Sooo cute.
I love his hair cut!
And .... he looks JUST LIKE MOMMY! ?
Wow!!!
Is he gonna be a fisherman or what????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> Desert tortoises
> This is Tiny and his ladies. Zigzag and 5 1/2



Looove the extra scute...
How beautiful they all are ...
So prehistoric when you look into tortoises faces.. it’s like you can kinda see the 
T-Rex ? in them!! (Siri doesn’t wanna spell dinosaur this morning)...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> Desert tortoises
> This is Tiny and his ladies. Zigzag and 5 1/2


I actually have missed you also. I enjoy your posts. 
Are they Gopherus agassizii? I used to head start hatchlings for my sister who operated a turtle and tortoise rescue in Central Calif, people who"accidently" bred them then bring these clutches of Gopherus hatchlings to her then I would head start them, giving them a somewhat better chance at life. One year I got 11 Gopherus hatchlings and 23 Sulcata hatchlings at the same time...oh Lordy did I have fun...seriously. I wished I still could have them, but Oregon...oh well


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> I actually have missed you also. I enjoy your posts.
> Are they Gopherus agassizii? I used to head start hatchlings for my sister who operated a turtle and tortoise rescue in Central Calif, people who"accidently" bred them then bring these clutches of Gopherus hatchlings to her then I would head start them, giving them a somewhat better chance at life. One year I got 11 Gopherus hatchlings and 23 Sulcata hatchlings at the same time...oh Lordy did I have fun...seriously. I wished I still could have them, but Oregon...oh well
> View attachment 328908


I love this little Red foot.. his face screams adventure… 

Hmmm..trouble.. travioso… Travis


----------



## Blackdog1714

So I am getting hibiscus blooms for the torts when a closed one starts buzzing! Sheesh it was almost 9 AM! The bees sleep later than y'all


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> I love this little Red foot.. his face screams adventure…
> 
> Hmmm..trouble.. travioso… Travis


Yeah but no, he is Houdini the Jerk due to his escape exploits, and I treat him sooo good and he hates me, The Jerk part...lolololollololol. Last night he managed some freaking way to climb out of the bin he was in (cuz of the fire) in the bathroom at the front of the damn house. He being a Redfoot and extremely temperature sensitive the bin was on the bathroom counter so the heat from a small black light bulb could reach him safely. So my cats and I were in my bedroom at the back of the house when "CRASH" and their heads swiveled and they jumped so I go in search of crash. Guess who. He is laying SPLAT on the floor slightly stunned. He seems to like his outside pen with no more escape attempts but he does not want to be inside in tort table or bin... the Jerk!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> So I am getting hibiscus blooms for the torts when a closed one starts buzzing! Sheesh it was almost 9 AM! The bees sleep later than y'all


I love ROS season...


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Sooo cute.
> I love his hair cut!
> And .... he looks JUST LIKE MOMMY! ?
> Wow!!!
> Is he gonna be a fisherman or what????


Yes he's a little boy version of EllieMay. That's what I thought with the last set of pics.?


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Sooo…I’m slaving away at the hospital and my nephew goes to my house to let the dogs out and finds a surprise. Tiny Tim is the only male that has been near Zigzag and 5 1/2. I was given the impression he was infertile. No other male near for 5 years. Both females have laid fertile eggs in the past. 6 foot block fence. How did this miracle happen?


That's what some little miracles are. A blessing that slipped thru our reasoning. Woops ? I was wondering how you've been doing. Did you finally get rid of the scorpions??


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> I love ROS season...
> View attachment 328910


I love her underbite!


----------



## EllieMay

It’s not even 3 yet.. I have power washed the ferret cage, cleaned all beddings, vacuumed rugs, changed sheets, swept, brushed dogs, cleaned fuel system in jet ski, etc… I’m pooped! Having glass of wine with the ducks & geese now.. it’s too early for all that but hey… ?‍


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Yeah but no, he is Houdini the Jerk due to his escape exploits, and I treat him sooo good and he hates me, The Jerk part...lolololollololol. Last night he managed some freaking way to climb out of the bin he was in (cuz of the fire) in the bathroom at the front of the damn house. He being a Redfoot and extremely temperature sensitive the bin was on the bathroom counter so the heat from a small black light bulb could reach him safely. So my cats and I were in my bedroom at the back of the house when "CRASH" and their heads swiveled and they jumped so I go in search of crash. Guess who. He is laying SPLAT on the floor slightly stunned. He seems to like his outside pen with no more escape attempts but he does not want to be inside in tort table or bin... the Jerk!
> View attachment 328909


He's a dang cute little jerk ? that face says it all.


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> It’s not even 3 yet.. I have power washed the ferret cage, cleaned all beddings, vacuumed rugs, changed sheets, swept, brushed dogs, cleaned fuel system in jet ski, etc… I’m pooped! Having glass of wine with the ducks & geese now.. it’s too early for all that but hey… ?‍


Oh girl you so deserve!!!??


----------



## EllieMay

Well what the heck else is normal people doing?


----------



## Warren

EllieMay said:


> Well what the heck else is normal people doing?


What do consider normal people.


----------



## EllieMay

Warren said:


> What do consider normal people.


Good question. I certainly wouldn’t know!!!


----------



## Warren

EllieMay said:


> Good question. I certainly wouldn’t know!!!


I believe we all are normal in our own mines.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> I actually have missed you also. I enjoy your posts.
> Are they Gopherus agassizii? I used to head start hatchlings for my sister who operated a turtle and tortoise rescue in Central Calif, people who"accidently" bred them then bring these clutches of Gopherus hatchlings to her then I would head start them, giving them a somewhat better chance at life. One year I got 11 Gopherus hatchlings and 23 Sulcata hatchlings at the same time...oh Lordy did I have fun...seriously. I wished I still could have them, but Oregon...oh well
> View attachment 328908



This one is GORGEOUS too!!! ?
Figures— that’s because Maggie raised him/her…


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> I love ROS season...
> View attachment 328910





maggie3fan said:


> I love ROS season...
> View attachment 328910



Which one is this? Is that Mary ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> It’s not even 3 yet.. I have power washed the ferret cage, cleaned all beddings, vacuumed rugs, changed sheets, swept, brushed dogs, cleaned fuel system in jet ski, etc… I’m pooped! Having glass of wine with the ducks & geese now.. it’s too early for all that but hey… ?‍



NOW YOU HAVE FERRETS!?!?!????? ??

EllieMay!….. How do you do it ALL!!????
If that was me they would just run free all over the place no rhyme or reason and it would smell a lot like pee!! ?
Horses
Torts
Foxes
Ferrets
Chicks
Ducks
Isn’t there a unicorn ? in there somewhere?
AND KIDS!!!!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Well what the heck else is normal people doing?



I got stuck gardening….?
I would have rather had the wine with you EllieMay!!!?


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> NOW YOU HAVE FERRETS!?!?!????? ??
> 
> EllieMay!….. How do you do it ALL!!????
> If that was me they would just run free all over the place no rhyme or reason and it would smell a lot like pee!! ?
> Horses
> Torts
> Foxes
> Ferrets
> Chicks
> Ducks
> Isn’t there a unicorn ? in there somewhere?
> AND KIDS!!!!! ?


Well if I think back.. like waaaaayyy back .. I had horses and chickens first,, and then a kid.. ferrett was first kids at 10 months old.. he lived to be 11.. had some ducks and goats in between.. and all the rest.. I have two more ferrets now.. they are 3 I think?? I d have to look in the folder.. love them though. My first kid is grown now at 18.. I get animals for life and it’s starting to pass much too quickly .. my first dog lived to be 16..! My second only until 10..!I have now Duke who is 12 and Cinder Only 2.. time hurts!!!


----------



## Jan A

EllieMay said:


> It’s not even 3 yet.. I have power washed the ferret cage, cleaned all beddings, vacuumed rugs, changed sheets, swept, brushed dogs, cleaned fuel system in jet ski, etc… I’m pooped! Having glass of wine with the ducks & geese now.. it’s too early for all that but hey… ?‍


It is NEVER too early for wine, especially when house cleaning is involved!!


----------



## Jan A

EllieMay said:


> Well if I think back.. like waaaaayyy back .. I had horses and chickens first,, and then a kid.. ferrett was first kids at 10 months old.. he lived to be 11.. had some ducks and goats in between.. and all the rest.. I have two more ferrets now.. they are 3 I think?? I d have to look in the folder.. love them though. My first kid is grown now at 18.. I get animals for life and it’s starting to pass much too quickly .. my first dog lived to be 16..! My second only until 10..!I have now Duke who is 12 and Cinder Only 2.. time hurts!!!


I have never owned as many animals as you, but time is accelerating with respect to pets. I always luv your photos. I still hate snakes!!


----------



## Lokkje

Cathie G said:


> That's what some little miracles are. A blessing that slipped thru our reasoning. Woops ? I was wondering how you've been doing. Did you finally get rid of the scorpions??


No


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 328927


I love geese! Lucky you!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Which one is this? Is that Mary ?


Yep...good eye


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Well if I think back.. like waaaaayyy back .. I had horses and chickens first,, and then a kid.. ferrett was first kids at 10 months old.. he lived to be 11.. had some ducks and goats in between.. and all the rest.. I have two more ferrets now.. they are 3 I think?? I d have to look in the folder.. love them though. My first kid is grown now at 18.. I get animals for life and it’s starting to pass much too quickly .. my first dog lived to be 16..! My second only until 10..!I have now Duke who is 12 and Cinder Only 2.. time hurts!!!



Thats right! You have dogs too!!!
Duke is AWSOME! (I want him..) you say he is deaf and blind right ? THOSE ARE THE KIND I LOOK FOR TO LOVE..
And Cinder is adorable!!! 
But I know bull dogs snore.
And I already heave one of those , I am trying to GET RID of….?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Thats right! You have dogs too!!!
> Duke is AWSOME! (I want him..) you say he is deaf and blind right ? THOSE ARE THE KIND I LOOK FOR TO LOVE..
> And Cinder is adorable!!!
> But I know bull dogs snore.
> And I already heave one of those , I am trying to GET RID of….?



Meaning my husband….


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> I love geese! Lucky you!



Yes… they are really cool ? 
And rarely seen in NJ
we mostly get the Canadian geese.
They are AWSOME too….. but these look very English and proper to me.
As they were in all of my childhood reading materials…
Then my mom would tell us ghost stories and sing about goblins to get us to go to sleep!!!!! ?
“Are YOU NUTS???” 
(Said in a THICK Scottish accent)…
I’m no-a sleeping’ now! Ya daft doughnut!!”
Petrified all throughout childhood .
My poor sisters and I would be awake under the bed!!!!!

Anyone whom is British out there….
Do you know the one about,
“Wee Willy Winky”- running’ through the doons?
That was our bedtime story….??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Yep...good eye



I used the good one this time.. ??


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Yes… they are really cool ?
> And rarely seen in NJ
> we mostly get the Canadian geese.
> They are AWSOME too….. but these look very English and proper to me.
> As they were in all of my childhood reading materials…
> Then my mom would tell us ghost stories and sing about goblins to get us to go to sleep!!!!! ?
> “Are YOU NUTS???”
> (Said in a THICK Scottish accent)…
> I’m no-a sleeping’ now! Ya daft doughnut!!”
> Petrified all throughout childhood .
> My poor sisters and I would be awake under the bed!!!!!
> 
> Anyone whom is British out there….
> Do you know the one about,
> “Wee Willy Winky”- running’ through the doons?
> That was our bedtime story….??


Holy s*it!!!! The monster lives under the bed. He can't get you tho if you are completely covered up...


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Well if I think back.. like waaaaayyy back .. I had horses and chickens first,, and then a kid.. ferrett was first kids at 10 months old.. he lived to be 11.. had some ducks and goats in between.. and all the rest.. I have two more ferrets now.. they are 3 I think?? I d have to look in the folder.. love them though. My first kid is grown now at 18.. I get animals for life and it’s starting to pass much too quickly .. my first dog lived to be 16..! My second only until 10..!I have now Duke who is 12 and Cinder Only 2.. time hurts!!!


I do that too. Forget their age and mine ? I turned around one day and realized I had had Sapphire for 14 years. It felt like a miracle because I was worried every single day until I found TFO in 2018. Now I know at least I'm not alone.?


----------



## Cathie G

Warren said:


> What do consider normal people.


No one here thank the good Lord ?


----------



## Lokkje

Cathie G said:


> No one here thank the good Lord ?


Hey. I’m normal. I’m normally normal anyway. Well sometimes I’m normal. Besides. Define “normal”. By nut house standards I am exceptionally normal. As a matter of fact I declare myself the number one normal. Ha.


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Hey. I’m normal. I’m normally normal anyway. Well sometimes I’m normal. Besides. Define “normal”. By nut house standards I am exceptionally normal. As a matter of fact I declare myself the number one normal. Ha.


Well... since you are normal by nut house standards then I guess we are all normally normal by nut house standards ??? you can be queen of the hill if you like.??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Holy s*it!!!! The monster lives under the bed. He can't get you tho if you are completely covered up...



That’s ok. That monster was no match for the goblins my mom sang about coming to get us in our sleep!
He actually made room for us under the bed and told us he heard some of the stories and that’s why HE HIMSELF was under the bed.. we all hugged each other till we fell asleep… eventually.. ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I do that too. Forget their age and mine ? I turned around one day and realized I had had Sapphire for 14 years. It felt like a miracle because I was worried every single day until I found TFO in 2018. Now I know at least I'm not alone.?



Sapphire is the lucky one! ?


----------



## Cathie G

I have no clue what's going on with TFO tonight but I can't even like anyone. Or is it my phone


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I have no clue what's going on with TFO tonight but I can't even like anyone. Or is it my phone


That post was yesterday ? I had to send it today instead. But since my phone's been acting up I got a new one today even after I found that TFO was back online. It was pretty cool. I had best buy help me transfer most of my info so it wasn't the headache it usually is. I have to have a cell phone and Joe is just one of the reasons.?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I have no clue what's going on with TFO tonight but I can't even like anyone. Or is it my phone


Sometimes life is just like that… 
? 

just kidding Cathie… it wouldn’t let me put my two cents in either!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Servers got upgraded last night! Probably bedazzled them to work better with emojis


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all!!! Starting my vacation today! Off to go get my hairs did this morning and then appointment at the Chevy dealership to fix my receiver hook up on truck.. loading boat and heading south in the morning for fishing trip … IM SO READY!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all!!! Starting my vacation today! Off to go get my hairs did this morning and then appointment at the Chevy dealership to fix my receiver hook up on truck.. loading boat and heading south in the morning for fishing trip … IM SO READY!



Have a GREAT TIME!!!
Don’t forget the camera/phone!
As I live vicariously through you!!
?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hey nuts! How is everyones week going?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning all!!! Starting my vacation today! Off to go get my hairs did this morning and then appointment at the Chevy dealership to fix my receiver hook up on truck.. loading boat and heading south in the morning for fishing trip … IM SO READY!


Have so much fun and catch a lot of fish!?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hey nuts! How is everyones week going?


Yesterday was great. I got a new phone and I didn't have to set it up myself... except I did because my old phone's info just got transferred. It's a Moto G. I like it. I got to uninstall Facebook the first day I owned. I love doing that ?


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hey nuts! How is everyones week going?


Hot, hot, hot!! It is hot in Oklahoma.


----------



## Lokkje

Jan A said:


> Hot, hot, hot!! It is hot in Oklahoma.


----------



## Lokkje

Sorry. We all need to import beaches or something. Cool off. Pina colada’s ??


----------



## Lokkje

The heat here cracked my windshield on my new crappy Corolla hybrid. I miss my truck. I’m still at work rounding and I will be till almost midnight as per my usual seven days a week and then I find a big crack in my windshield and birds pooping on my non-cracked window. Perfect summary of my life lately.


----------



## Lokkje

Damn big poopy bird


----------



## Lokkje

Huge line from the car to the light is the broken glass. My insurance won’t cover as my truck just had a new windshield put on.


----------



## Jan A

Lokkje said:


> Damn big poopy bird


You definitely need a good slug of something cold!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> Damn big poopy bird



Why do crappy things happen to GOOD people? ?

My neighbor is a crappy person and yet he seems to get everything handed to him on a GOLD platter…! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy saturday all u nuts! Im officially a crazy cat person.. meet Storm my new buddy


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy saturday all u nuts! Im officially a crazy cat person.. meet Storm my new buddy
> View attachment 329282


Is he a boy ? for some reason he looks like one. He's adorable ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Is he a boy ? for some reason he looks like one. He's adorable ?


Yes hes a boy


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Drove through a tornado warning and nasty thunderstorms on the drive to pick him up today! Thats how he got his name lol


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes hes a boy


He's going to be very beautiful. I can see why you couldn't resist him. Dilly had unusual coloring as a kitten also. He also had a boy look. He's a grey tabby with a gold undercoat now. I didn't really want a cat but my brother did so I picked him out one. I made a good choice because he fits right in. Even with me. The little dork boy ?


----------



## Warren

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes hes a boy


That pretty good you can tell the sex of a kitten just by looking at a picture. When I got my two kittens (sisters), I had to do spread the legs thing and move some hair just to take a guess, I was wright and wanted two girls. Your Kitten is Beautiful!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Warren said:


> That pretty good you can tell the sex of a kitten just by looking at a picture. When I got my two kittens (sisters), I had to do spread the legs thing and move some hair just to take a guess, I was wright and wanted two girls. Your Kitten is Beautiful!


Thank you! Yeah these days you have to move some hair around on humans also just to take a guess


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

Warren said:


> That pretty good you can tell the sex of a kitten just by looking at a picture. When I got my two kittens (sisters), I had to do spread the legs thing and move some hair just to take a guess, I was wright and wanted two girls. Your Kitten is Beautiful!


With kittens it's the way their back paws look. With Dilly it also showed in his face. With human babies it's the way they hold their feet.? My tortoise reminded me of a little cowboy even though I was told he was a she ? They've got the look


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> With kittens it's the way their back paws look. With Dilly it also showed in his face. With human babies it's the way they hold their feet.? My tortoise reminded me of a little cowboy even though I was told he was a she ? They've got the look


I notice female cats are way more naughty than male cats... lil hoes ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I notice female cats are way more naughty than male cats... lil hoes ?


You'll see ? Dilly is lucky he's still alive.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I had a female years back that would ride my shoes like a world class surfer


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

This lil **** is getting the berries chopped very soon


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I had a female years back that would ride my shoes like a world class surfer


Try on a bunny. Right now she's hanging on my leg again and giving me love bites.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Unless I decide to do a scottish fold burmese star cross


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Try on a bunny. Right now she's hanging on my leg again and giving me love bites.


At least ur getting some action ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Unless I decide to do a scottish fold burmese star cross


What kind of kitty is he? He kinda reminds me of a Himalayan mix


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> What kind of kitty is he? He kinda reminds me of a Himalayan mix


Scottish fold straight eared


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

ive always liked them and British shorthairs


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

So when i seen one become avail kinda locally i jumped on it


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Scottish fold straight eared


I'll have to look that up. He's really beautiful and looks like he'll be a good size cat.? That's one I've never heard of.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy saturday all u nuts! Im officially a crazy cat person.. meet Storm my new buddy
> View attachment 329282


Omg.. ADORABLE


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thank you! Yeah these days you have to move some hair around on humans also just to take a guess


You are messing with the wrong humans ?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I'll have to look that up. He's really beautiful and looks like he'll be a good size cat.? That's one I've never heard of.


That was an interesting read. Saw both types you like. You probably better get him a friend ? unless you wanna work from home.woohoo more pets lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Omg.. ADORABLE


Uhm... another one of our offspring ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> That was an interesting read. Saw both types you like. You probably better get him a friend ? unless you wanna work from home.woohoo more pets lol


We will see lol


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Uhm... another one of our offspring ?


Absolutely.. people like us can’t help but have beautiful babies!


----------



## EllieMay

I’m trying to catch up here but I’m catching the hell outta Fish so I’m spastic ?

can’t type fast enough


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I’m trying to catch up here but I’m catching the hell outta Fish so I’m spastic ?
> 
> can’t type fast enough


Night fishing??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> I’m trying to catch up here but I’m catching the hell outta Fish so I’m spastic ?
> 
> can’t type fast enough



Use the force Luke! ?‍?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Night fishing??


Yes. And then when I finally went to bed, I woke up hot as blazes to no power.. some beach partied took out the power pole on his way in!!! ?. I wasn’t leaving until tomorrow but it’s fixin to get hot! I don’t know if Cinder can handle it.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Both my cats are seniors...I really want a kitten and have been looking hard for one...but I've decided to wait until Smokey goes, he's 13 now...Storm or Stormy is too sweet looking...Males ten to have a broader nose than females...


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 329316


Every time I see that face I have to smile ?. It looks like u found a way to keep her a bit cooler.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

I just want to apologise for not being around. Had alot of personal issues going on. And as precautions I've not been allowed on any social sites including here. 
Hope you guys are doing well and your torts are as cheeky as ever xx


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen (Rosa) said:


> I just want to apologise for not being around. Had alot of personal issues going on. And as precautions I've not been allowed on any social sites including here.
> Hope you guys are doing well and your torts are as cheeky as ever xx


Some things are more important and its understandable . Take care of u and urs!


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 329316


I wanna be Cinder...me here! Looking I'm on my way, I'll IROC it, wait for me 24 hrs!!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen (Rosa) said:


> I just want to apologise for not being around. Had alot of personal issues going on. And as precautions I've not been allowed on any social sites including here.
> Hope you guys are doing well and your torts are as cheeky as ever xx


Hope stuff gets better for you soon.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy monday nuts!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Thank you. How are you doing Cathie xx


Cathie G said:


> Hope stuff gets better for you soon.?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Hope stuff gets better for you soon.?


I wont blow a kiss. @Chubbs the tegu may get jealous ???


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> I wanna be Cinder...me here! Looking I'm on my way, I'll IROC it, wait for me 24 hrs!!!!


I swear I waited …..but I couldn’t find the hot older woman with the bad *** car… I just dont understand ?


----------



## EllieMay

Mystic_Queen (Rosa) said:


> I just want to apologise for not being around. Had alot of personal issues going on. And as precautions I've not been allowed on any social sites including here.
> Hope you guys are doing well and your torts are as cheeky as ever xx


Welcome back! trust that everything will work out exactly as it’s supposed to and until it does, hang in there!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy monday nuts!


happy Monday… evening ???


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

I su


EllieMay said:


> Welcome back! trust that everything will work out exactly as it’s supposed to and until it does, hang


Thank you. And I sure hope so Ellie. Hope all OK with you and the family. Xx


----------



## Lokkje

Mystic_Queen (Rosa) said:


> I just want to apologise for not being around. Had alot of personal issues going on. And as precautions I've not been allowed on any social sites including here.
> Hope you guys are doing well and your torts are as cheeky as ever xx


Good to see you!
Mookie says ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Ahhh mookie ? 


Lokkje said:


> Good to see you!
> Mookie says ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Lokkje said:


> Good to see you!
> Mookie says ?


Beautiful mookie. And thank you. Good to be back despite everything. I'm hanging on by a thread I think ?


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen (Rosa) said:


> Beautiful mookie. And thank you. Good to be back despite everything. I'm hanging on by a thread I think ?


But you're hanging on ? I'm kinda curious too. What does Rosa mean? ?


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Good to see you!
> Mookie says ?


Looks like Mookie took over ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> But you're hanging on ? I'm kinda curious too. What does Rosa mean? ?


Rosa is my name. It means Rose in Spanish. 
I've had to change my name by depol for own protection. That's all I'm gonna say.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen (Rosa) said:


> Rosa is my name. It means Rose in Spanish.
> I've had to change my name by depol for own protection. That's all I'm gonna say.


Damnit Blackdog! Again???


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen (Rosa) said:


> Rosa is my name. It means Rose in Spanish.
> I've had to change my name by depol for own protection. That's all I'm gonna say.


I love the Spanish language. Their tongue moves like a revolving door just to speak it. ? The name fits you because you are a Rose. I took Spanish in high school simply because I love their music ???. I named one of my rabbits Que Si. My vet fell for it and his internet birthday card company sent me one of the funniest videos I've ever seen ? It fit her to a t. It was Que Si Que No by El Simbolo.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


And my very next song that came on after watching that was the one I named Razberri after... Raspberry Beret ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

??‍


Cathie G said:


> And my very next song that came on after watching that was the one I named Razberri after... Raspberry Beret ?


Wow i named my tort after this song


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> ??‍
> 
> Wow i named my tort after this song


U ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


Nice ? I love pink.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Nice ? I love pink.


Shes awesome


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> I swear I waited …..but I couldn’t find the hot older woman with the bad *** car… I just dont understand ?


I was driving too fast and didn't stop until I hit Arkansas


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And this was blaring on the stereo


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

How could u miss her custom paint job???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


Sorry. Oh brother where art thou is on AMC and I love this movie ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Damnit! My kitty was already up for his 2 hr play time! Till 3 am when he jumps on my cheat wanting to play smh


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Damnit! My kitty was already up for his 2 hr play time! Till 3 am when he jumps on my cheat wanting to play smh


So my bro got a new job so I get new toys?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> So my bro got a new job so I get new toys?
> View attachment 329537


Oooh mcdonalds! My son has a fee of those happy meal toys lol


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oooh mcdonalds! My son has a fee of those happy meal toys lol


I went to get joe a happy meal while he was sick and was hoping and praying for rabbit 2 toys and got bugs instead ?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I went to get joe a happy meal while he was sick and was hoping and praying for rabbit 2 toys and got bugs instead ?


It got worse. Well if you have bugs you gotta have Elmer fudd and instead I got a whiley coyote ? I was thinking all was lost but Joe saved the day. I now have 3 Elmer Fudds and bugs is outnumbered. OMG


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Damnit! My kitty was already up for his 2 hr play time! Till 3 am when he jumps on my cheat wanting to play smh


Wear him out while the gettin's good. But remember he's resting up till you get home ?


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> Wear him out while the gettin's good. But remember he's resting up till you get home ?


2 am is kitty's playtime. my Kelly is playing soccer or doing sprint relays most nights at those times.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> 2 am is kitty's playtime. my Kelly is playing soccer or doing sprint relays most nights at those times.


Luckily i have duct tape on stand by


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And this was blaring on the stereo


Exactly!!!!!!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> So my bro got a new job so I get new toys?
> View attachment 329537


You got that cool purse at a Mickey D's?


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> 2 am is kitty's playtime. my Kelly is playing soccer or doing sprint relays most nights at those times.


Dilly starts singing and trying to talk. He's a senior cat thank the good Lord ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> How could u miss her custom paint job???
> View attachment 329514


Not hardly!!! Don't be writing on my car...unless it reads Intimadator like my license plate


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> You got that cool purse at a Mickey D's?


No I had to make it myself. I got a new phone and it's a big one so I decided to sew a bit of leather together to protect it. Thanks.? I was iffy about it but I hate those rubber things they sell for smart phones.


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> Dilly starts singing and trying to talk. He's a senior cat thank the good Lord ?


Buster starts caterwauling at 4am thru 7am until he gets fed. he knows what "shut up" means. it means "ain't going to get breakfast if I keep this up." if mama ain't happy, ain't no one happy


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Damnit Blackdog! Again???


How did you guess ??


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> So my bro got a new job so I get new toys?
> View attachment 329537


HEYYYY… we have Elmer too ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I think i have daffy laying around here somewhere


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> HEYYYY… we have Elmer too ???


I'm jealous maybe Joe will get me a few.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I think i have daffy laying around here somewhere


Found him lol hes missing his basketball tho


----------



## EllieMay

I should buy stock in Happy Meals!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I'm jealous maybe Joe will get me a few.?


Well anyway Joe's there everyday working so I'll be getting all the toys I need. I wish they'd bring the mighty kids meal back. Elmer is something you can actually play with.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I should buy stock in Happy Meals!!!


The toys are actually collectables. Having certain unopened ones is worth money. Can you believe that? And here I was just throwing away money to watch a kid play ?


----------



## EllieMay

Look what’s finally happening at my house!!!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Afternoon everyone. Hope your all having a glorious day. I'm a dying duck today stuck in bed dont wanna move nor do anything but I must move got some cleaning to do. Joys of life haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Look what’s finally happening at my house!!!
> View attachment 329598
> View attachment 329599


Watch out for the attack ducks behind u!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy Friday nuts!!


----------



## EllieMay

Happy happy Friday!! It couldn’t have gotten here quick enough for me!!


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen (Rosa) said:


> Afternoon everyone. Hope your all having a glorious day. I'm a dying duck today stuck in bed dont wanna move nor do anything but I must move got some cleaning to do. Joys of life haha


You inspired me to get off me bum and vacuum ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> You inspired me to get off me bum and vacuum ?


Cool you wanna come do mine lol I seriously have no motivation to do anything lmao but I did do dishes and dinner and some laundry then went back to bed lol


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen (Rosa) said:


> Cool you wanna come do mine lol I seriously have no motivation to do anything lmao but I did do dishes and dinner and some laundry then went back to bed lol


Well... you DID something. I don't have much motivation either. If I do something besides dinner, dishes and my critters I feel like I've accomplished something. Joe's the biggest one.? I'm also a COVID-19 survivor from back in January. All I really did was go to the grocery store so we could eat. But then I have to cook it too. That sucks just thinking about it. I'm so tired of my cooking ?. I need a chef ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Well... you DID something. I don't have much motivation either. If I do something besides dinner, dishes and my critters I feel like I've accomplished something. Joe's the biggest one.? I'm also a COVID-19 survivor from back in January. All I really did was go to the grocery store so we could eat. But then I have to cook it too. That sucks just thinking about it. I'm so tired of my cooking ?. I need a chef ?


At ur service


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> At ur service
> View attachment 329644


That might be better than the slop I put together to get er done ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Well... you DID something. I don't have much motivation either. If I do something besides dinner, dishes and my critters I feel like I've accomplished something. Joe's the biggest one.? I'm also a COVID-19 survivor from back in January. All I really did was go to the grocery store so we could eat. But then I have to cook it too. That sucks just thinking about it. I'm so tired of my cooking ?. I need a chef ?


Covid not great I remember when I had it. It sucks big time. 
I've been booked in for my vaccine nkt looking forward to it. 
And a chef sounds like a plan. I get so bored of my own cooking ?


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> Well... you DID something. I don't have much motivation either. If I do something besides dinner, dishes and my critters I feel like I've accomplished something. Joe's the biggest one.? I'm also a COVID-19 survivor from back in January. All I really did was go to the grocery store so we could eat. But then I have to cook it too. That sucks just thinking about it. I'm so tired of my cooking ?. I need a chef ?


----------



## Jan A

Me 2. I am so stinkin' tired of my cooking & coming up with meal ideas.


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Me 2. I am so stinkin' tired of my cooking & coming up with meal ideas.


We could let Chubbs do all the cooking ?. If I ask Joe to cook I'll get toys though ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 329656


Oh my garsh ? with tomato soup! I take it back what I said about your cooking ???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Well... you DID something. I don't have much motivation either. If I do something besides dinner, dishes and my critters I feel like I've accomplished something. Joe's the biggest one.? I'm also a COVID-19 survivor from back in January. All I really did was go to the grocery store so we could eat. But then I have to cook it too. That sucks just thinking about it. I'm so tired of my cooking ?. I need a chef ?



Did someone call me? ?‍??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 329656



Best part about it … the iron has a LIGHT!!
???????????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 329656



Thank you Chubbs.
I was having a bad night until I saw this.
At least I laughed out loud. ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Thank you Chubbs.
> I was having a bad night until I saw this.
> At least I laughed out loud. ?



Hey, has anyone heard from @Snoopysmom?
I am worried.
And afraid to say that name in case she doesn’t want to hear it… ?
Calling on @snoopysmom!!!
Where are you!???
You ok?
Need a laugh?
I’ll get @chubbs for you… ?
Hope you are well! 
Thinking of you. ?


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Hey, has anyone heard from @Snoopysmom?
> I am worried.
> And afraid to say that name in case she doesn’t want to hear it… ?
> Calling on @snoopysmom!!!
> Where are you!???
> You ok?
> Need a laugh?
> I’ll get @chubbs for you… ?
> Hope you are well!
> Thinking of you. ?


Me, too. I was thinking about her Russian & her migraines. Hopefully, she"s having a wild vacation & just, well, living her life pain-free.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Jan A said:


> Me, too. I was thinking about her Russian & her migraines. Hopefully, she"s having a wild vacation & just, well, living her life pain-free.



I am pretty sure it’s a sully?
But who cares…
As long as her migraines are getting better ‍?.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Hey, has anyone heard from @Snoopysmom?
> I am worried.
> And afraid to say that name in case she doesn’t want to hear it… ?
> Calling on @snoopysmom!!!
> Where are you!???
> You ok?
> Need a laugh?
> I’ll get @chubbs for you… ?
> Hope you are well!
> Thinking of you. ?


Maybe she swallowed a cig butt also and is poop sifting


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy saturday nuts! A productive morning breakfast, coffee, gym and a beautiful day for maybe a lil day drinking lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I should mow the lawn first


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Did someone call me? ?‍??


You were exactly who I was thinking of when I said it. ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

It feels like bingo in here haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie i meant coz its so quiet lol dont get mad coz i dissed on bingo ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

If it starts smelling like mothballs tho im out!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Just to cheer u up


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> It feels like bingo in here haha


Don't remind me. The state lottery came out with a bingo scratch off and I decided to play. They literally ripped me off. I actually won $31 but only got $7 because either the tickets are misprints or the computer is hacked and WHAT EVER!!! I can't believe it actually happened but it did. I promise this is a true story. I took the $25 ticket home and will give the lottery commission a piece of my mind ? and I don't think I can spare anymore ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Don't remind me. The state lottery came out with a bingo scratch off and I decided to play. They literally ripped me off. I actually won $31 but only got $7 because either the tickets are misprints or the computer is hacked and WHAT EVER!!! I can't believe it actually happened but it did. I promise this is a true story. I took the $25 ticket home and will give the lottery commission a piece of my mind ? and I don't think I can spare anymore ?


My luck id scratch it and owe them $25


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just to cheer u up


I think u like that video more than me ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I think u like that video more than me ??


I mean the buildings are nice ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My luck id scratch it and owe them $25


It got worse after that. My WiFi temperature device took a ? so I do owe. Well at least I found the imoge so I don't have to figure out how to get by with saying ****.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I mean the buildings are nice ?


One of these days I might show my veterinarian the birthday card he sent me for QueSi through his online card company. Nottt. I'm afraid he'll fire them ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cant believe this thread been going nearly a year already lmao. I was reading the thread from day one and oml this thread deffo lives up to its name hahaha did have a giggle reading back


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen (Rosa) said:


> Cant believe this thread been going nearly a year already lmao. I was reading the thread from day one and oml this thread deffo lives up to its name hahaha did have a giggle reading back


I know. I've cracked up several times ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> I know. I've cracked up several times ?


Glad I'm not only one lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen (Rosa) said:


> Cant believe this thread been going nearly a year already lmao. I was reading the thread from day one and oml this thread deffo lives up to its name hahaha did have a giggle reading back


Come on now! Have faith in the nutonian religion


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Come on now! Have faith in the nutonian religion


?


----------



## EllieMay

Have y’all ever seen one of these before?


I found two of them today!!! They were pretty gross!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

I had to google to figure out what they were .. named exactly as I described them!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Have y’all ever seen one of these before?
> View attachment 329739
> 
> I found two of them today!!! They were pretty gross!!!!


Never! Stay away from those hammerhead worms .. they will give u children lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Never! Stay away from those hammerhead worms .. they will give u children lol


Altho should be safe w those .. dont think theyd pass the vulva ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Never! Stay away from those hammerhead worms .. they will give u children lol


OMG THATS SO GROSS!!! ???


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Altho should be safe w those .. dont think theyd pass the vulva ?


NASTYASS!!!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> NASTYASS!!!!!


Nice conjoining to get it posted .. so proud of u


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Shi#tf##ckbi##h

You may have gotten it past the Forum's prorgram but you no foolie me!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Loop holes! Lmao


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Oml I'm dying here ????????


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I had to google to figure out what they were .. named exactly as I described them!


What did Google say about them? I've seen 2 of a supposedly dangerous worm in my life time. Elderly people I knew told me to kill it immediately but I was too late. I didn't have them at that moment to tell me what in the heck I was seeing. Also I had no clue how to cause it had a shell around it. They told me it was supposed to be extinct but I did see them. How else would I know how to describe them?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Nice conjoining to get it posted .. so proud of u


Yea how did she get bye with that ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Yea how did she get bye with that ?


Like bluetits


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Like bluetits


All I tried to say was ****. And everyone does it.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ti###es


----------



## Yvonne G

***Yvonne pats herself on the back***


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Works lol


Yvonne G said:


> ***Yvonne pats herself on the back***


sorryyyy it was an accident


----------



## Yvonne G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Works lol
> 
> sorryyyy it was an accident


yeah, right!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yvonne G said:


> yeah, right!


? love ya Yvonne


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> ***Yvonne pats herself on the back***


??


----------



## Yvonne G

Gramma Yvonne sees all, knows all.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Gramma Yvonne sees all, knows all.


I absolutely love you.! I'll try to be good from here on out.????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I absolutely love you.! I'll try to be good from here on out.????


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 329740


I'll never be good but I do love Yavonne. I was telling the truth. I did say I'll try ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Have y’all ever seen one of these before?
> View attachment 329739
> 
> I found two of them today!!! They were pretty gross!!!!


Kill them with salt or vinegar. I'm pretty sure you already know that knowing you but that's what I'm seeing. It seems like when it rains it pours. But the truth is when it rains it pours and then you get a rainbow ?


----------



## EllieMay

I gotta go to bed now. I been fishing;-)


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

I need help guys naming this little lady. I was going to call her Daisy but it doesn't suit her personality. Help me ?


----------



## EllieMay

W


Mystic_Queen (Rosa) said:


> I need help guys naming this little lady. I was going to call her Daisy but it doesn't suit her personality. Help me ?


hats her personality like??


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Shes crazy lol.


----------



## EllieMay

Ever watch the animated movie “ Wild life”?
call her May;-))). She’s a crazy boss cat


Mystic_Queen (Rosa) said:


> Shes crazy lol.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> Ever watch the animated movie “ Wild life”?
> call her May;-))). She’s a crazy boss cat


No cant say ive seen it. And shes crazy all right. She was also born may 7th


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Ever watch the animated movie “ Wild life”?
> call her May;-))). She’s a crazy boss cat


I was thinking that too. But because I once named a rescued box turtle Daisy May.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen (Rosa) said:


> No cant say ive seen it. And shes crazy all right. She was also born may 7th


She has a funny little face with those white markings on her nose. ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> She has a funny little face with those white markings on her nose. ?


My daughters voted to call her Raven.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen (Rosa) said:


> My daughters voted to call her Raven.


Does that mean she flies through the air with the greatest of ease ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Does that mean she flies through the air with the greatest of ease ?


Hahaha I dunno but I wish I did lmao


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen (Rosa) said:


> Hahaha I dunno but I wish I did lmao


Dilly still does and he's a senior tabby cat.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Dilly still does and he's a senior tabby cat.


Bless him. This little lady is a madam ?


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen (Rosa) said:


> Bless him. This little lady is a madam ?


Dilly thinks he's a rabbit because he was raised with one as a kitten. He acts brave until he's faced with a strange looking bug. Then he tells me to deal with it. He has a noise he makes that lets me know there's a crazy looking bug in the house. His vet called him a predator once but my answer was he's more like a good bug hunter ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Ok all you or some of you Nuts...look at this picture...and tell everybody just exactly why it was not a good idea to go in after Houdini barefooted...and what do I do now?????


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Ok all you or some of you Nuts...look at this picture...and tell everybody just exactly why it was not a good idea to go in after Houdini barefooted...and what do I do now?????
> View attachment 329764


Did he bite your toe and that's why he looks like he's smiling??


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> Did he bite your toe and that's why he looks like he's smiling??


No, but that's a very good reply, and excellent advice


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Ok all you or some of you Nuts...look at this picture...and tell everybody just exactly why it was not a good idea to go in after Houdini barefooted...and what do I do now?????
> View attachment 329764


Stepped on a bee!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> Stepped on a bee!


You know me so well...YellowJackets drinking the water under the clover...and honey bees on the flowers...ouch


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> You know me so well...YellowJackets drinking the water under the clover...and honey bees on the flowers...ouch


Ouch! Bee more careful lol


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> You know me so well...YellowJackets drinking the water under the clover...and honey bees on the flowers...ouch


Ouch that sucks. Was it both? My old home remedy is a baking soda poultice on bee stings after removing the stinger. Which has to be done not by just pulling it out. You have to slide a fingernail kind of under the point and slide it towards where it went in. So as not to release the poison. I know I'm too late. Sorry ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> Ouch that sucks. Was it both? My old home remedy is a baking soda poultice on bee stings after removing the stinger. Which has to be done not by just pulling it out. You have to slide a fingernail kind of under the point and slide it towards where it went in. So as not to release the poison. I know I'm too late. Sorry ?


It was a hornet or the yellow jacket...the honey bees were just doing their thing on the clover flowers, but whatever that angry thing with a stinger was...he got me 2 times on the bottom and side of my foot. And he took his stinger with him. My foot is kinda swollen and there's a real hard knot under the first sting. Sad thing is I know better...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ouch! Bee more careful lol


lame!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> lame!


Buzz off ?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> It was a hornet or the yellow jacket...the honey bees were just doing their thing on the clover flowers, but whatever that angry thing with a stinger was...he got me 2 times on the bottom and side of my foot. And he took his stinger with him. My foot is kinda swollen and there's a real hard knot under the first sting. Sad thing is I know better...


I know better too but I still like to go barefoot so I do. Honey bees don't have a chance with my feet. They lose their stinger for nothing cause they won't go in. A poultice might help or do the same with a warm soak in baking soda water or with epsom salt. That's what I've always used and it's always helped take the swelling down. It also helps with the pain a bit. Since he took his stinger with him it was probably a yellow jacket. Those are more painful and they can sting multiple times. I really feel for you ? and hoping you get some relief soon.


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I am pretty sure it’s a sully?
> But who cares…
> As long as her migraines are getting better ‍?.


Snoopy was her Russian that escaped about 6 weeks ago & a neighbor found it after it has been run over about 3 weeks ago. She wasn't very vocal about it & it was in the middle of her migraine problem, too. You were very upset about Sally. Chef Archie is fine as far as we know.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Good evening all ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I should mow the lawn first



Naaa….. what’s the fun in that?
Mow it drunk and see all the different shapes you came up with in the morning!

???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> You were exactly who I was thinking of when I said it. ??



I would HAPPILY cook every day and night for you and your family. 
Only one catch…. YOU get to watch my sully . ?
(Be careful how you answer, it might cost you your life.) ?
She is a B**ch on wheels! (Sometimes)..??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> It feels like bingo in here haha



B-52!!!! …?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I would HAPPILY cook every day and night for you and your family.
> Only one catch…. YOU get to watch my sully . ?
> (Be careful how you answer, it might cost you your life.) ?
> She is a B**ch on wheels! (Sometimes)..??


I love sitting and watching a tort. Grouchy is part of the fun. So I'll sit and watch your Sally and u while you're cooking... and then I'll eat it too.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just to cheer u up



I finally watched this video!
What the…..?
I can’t UN-SEE it now!!!!?
Was this a famous song?
I have NEVER heard of it before in my life!?!
Is that Chubbs in the video???
With his MANY girlfriends???????‍?
Is Cathy the blonde one?? ?‍

What.????
WWHHHHAAAAATTTTTT?????
What the h*ll is going on in this world!!??
How is THAT famous and I am NOT???
Holy Merd!!!!

Hey moderators, I am sorry….
is French allowed? ?
Never mind I take it back…
But Holy Cowabunga!!!!!! 
My EYES!!!!
My EYES!!!!! ??‍?


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> Ok all you or some of you Nuts...look at this picture...and tell everybody just exactly why it was not a good idea to go in after Houdini barefooted...and what do I do now?????
> View attachment 329764


Come on Maggie….. after all the Sullies, surely you keep eyes on them little piggies?

I know if I want mine to come to me, all i gotta do is wiggle some painted nails at them ?


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> No, but that's a very good reply, and excellent advice


Well damn.. I was way off on this one!!! ?


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> It was a hornet or the yellow jacket...the honey bees were just doing their thing on the clover flowers, but whatever that angry thing with a stinger was...he got me 2 times on the bottom and side of my foot. And he took his stinger with him. My foot is kinda swollen and there's a real hard knot under the first sting. Sad thing is I know better...


Oh that sucks!


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I finally watched this video!
> What the…..?
> I can’t UN-SEE it now!!!!?
> Was this a famous song?
> I have NEVER heard of it before in my life!?!
> Is that Chubbs in the video???
> With his MANY girlfriends???????‍?
> Is Cathy the blonde one?? ?‍
> 
> What.????
> WWHHHHAAAAATTTTTT?????
> What the h*ll is going on in this world!!??
> How is THAT famous and I am NOT???
> Holy Merd!!!!
> 
> Hey moderators, I am sorry….
> is French allowed? ?
> Never mind I take it back…
> But Holy Cowabunga!!!!!!
> My EYES!!!!
> My EYES!!!!! ??‍?


???????? That's how felt when I opened Dilly's e-birthday card from his veterinarian. And it actually is a famous video but very hard to find.?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> ???????? That's how felt when I opened Dilly's e-birthday card from his veterinarian. And it actually is a famous video but very hard to find.?


I have to correct this. The card was for my bunny's birthday. Her name was QueSi. She was as bad as the song.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I finally watched this video!
> What the…..?
> I can’t UN-SEE it now!!!!?
> Was this a famous song?
> I have NEVER heard of it before in my life!?!
> Is that Chubbs in the video???
> With his MANY girlfriends???????‍?
> Is Cathy the blonde one?? ?‍
> 
> What.????
> WWHHHHAAAAATTTTTT?????
> What the h*ll is going on in this world!!??
> How is THAT famous and I am NOT???
> Holy Merd!!!!
> 
> Hey moderators, I am sorry….
> is French allowed? ?
> Never mind I take it back…
> But Holy Cowabunga!!!!!!
> My EYES!!!!
> My EYES!!!!! ??‍?


I love you so much ???


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I would HAPPILY cook every day and night for you and your family.
> Only one catch…. YOU get to watch my sully . ?
> (Be careful how you answer, it might cost you your life.) ?
> She is a B**ch on wheels! (Sometimes)..??


Maybe we need summer camp for adults.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Ooo summer camp sounds good when we going lol


Jan A said:


> Maybe we need summer camp for adults


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I love sitting and watching a tort. Grouchy is part of the fun. So I'll sit and watch your Sally and u while you're cooking... and then I'll eat it too.?



Ok….. you asked for it!
I’ll be right over with :

Beef tips in a port wine sauce
Steamed asparagus 
Glazed carrots
and a nice Rice pilaf.
Or 
Do you prefer
Chicken cordon bleu?
With buttered fingerling potatoes
and steamed green beans?

Dessert? ….?

Chocolate mousse / white chocolate mousse ???
Or how about a nice home made tiramisu?
What about tres Leche cup cakes?
Or a nice caramel flan?

DONT FORGET!
YOU HAVE TO WATCH MY TORTOISE!!
????….

Good luck with THAT!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I have to correct this. The card was for my bunny's birthday. Her name was QueSi. She was as bad as the song.


Ehh em…. No bunnies are bad.. ever.


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Ok….. you asked for it!
> I’ll be right over with :
> 
> Beef tips in a port wine sauce
> Steamed asparagus
> Glazed carrots
> and a nice Rice pilaf.
> Or
> Do you prefer
> Chicken cordon bleu?
> With buttered fingerling potatoes
> and steamed green beans?
> 
> Dessert? ….?
> 
> Chocolate mousse / white chocolate mousse ???
> Or how about a nice home made tiramisu?
> What about tres Leche cup cakes?
> Or a nice caramel flan?
> 
> DONT FORGET!
> YOU HAVE TO WATCH MY TORTOISE!!
> ????….
> 
> Good luck with THAT!


Well now I’m hungry!!


----------



## EllieMay

Check out my boy tonight!!! Mom showed him a few tricks and he’s on a roll!!! I know my daddy is smiling down on us right now ???


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Ok….. you asked for it!
> I’ll be right over with :
> 
> Beef tips in a port wine sauce
> Steamed asparagus
> Glazed carrots
> and a nice Rice pilaf.
> Or
> Do you prefer
> Chicken cordon bleu?
> With buttered fingerling potatoes
> and steamed green beans?
> 
> Dessert? ….?
> 
> Chocolate mousse / white chocolate mousse ???
> Or how about a nice home made tiramisu?
> What about tres Leche cup cakes?
> Or a nice caramel flan?
> 
> DONT FORGET!
> YOU HAVE TO WATCH MY TORTOISE!!
> ????….
> 
> Good luck with THAT!


Oh yeah, we going to summer camp & Chef is definitely cookin' & we're watchin' Sally, Chubbs & whoever else needs watchin'!! I'm bringin' wine. We might even have a purple buffalo party!


----------



## EllieMay

Jan A said:


> Oh yeah, we going to summer camp & Chef is definitely cookin' & we're watchin' Sally, Chubbs & whoever else needs watchin'!! I'm bringin' wine. We might even have a purple buffalo party!


I’m all in!!! Although I’m going to have to google proper etiquette for a Buffalo party ?

can mine be teal??? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Check out my boy tonight!!! Mom showed him a few tricks and he’s on a roll!!! I know my daddy is smiling down on us right now ???



That fish is almost as big as your son!! ?
AWSOME!!!!
I am going to call him “Hooper” as in the movie Jaws. ?
What a GREAT fisherman he is !
Amazing!
And yet … I always love his little smile.
It’s as if he knows nothing of the ? world around him yet….
He is just happy to be in his own shoes and follow mommy anywhere. 
LOVE
LOVE
LOVE IT!!!!
Keep him that way forever!!!!
Sooooooo cute!!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Jan A said:


> Oh yeah, we going to summer camp & Chef is definitely cookin' & we're watchin' Sally, Chubbs & whoever else needs watchin'!! I'm bringin' wine. We might even have a purple buffalo party!


What is a purple Buffalo party?
Or am I THAT old lady that has to ask? ?
Your all in for a treat! …and a beating..
My Sally is a raven lunatic with raging hormones and packin’ eggs!??
I’d be surprised if you had arms left to be able to eat…… ??


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Ok….. you asked for it!
> I’ll be right over with :
> 
> Beef tips in a port wine sauce
> Steamed asparagus
> Glazed carrots
> and a nice Rice pilaf.
> Or
> Do you prefer
> Chicken cordon bleu?
> With buttered fingerling potatoes
> and steamed green beans?
> 
> Dessert? ….?
> 
> Chocolate mousse / white chocolate mousse ???
> Or how about a nice home made tiramisu?
> What about tres Leche cup cakes?
> Or a nice caramel flan?
> 
> DONT FORGET!
> YOU HAVE TO WATCH MY TORTOISE!!
> ????….
> 
> Good luck with THAT!



I'll watch Sally for you...her and Mary Knobbins will be friends


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Ehh em…. No bunnies are bad.. ever.


I wouldn't bet your life on that.? She was nuts just nuts ? she was a little hot tamale. If you want a peaceful little bunny don't buy a Rex ? It was at least 4 years of total chaos. So I guess she could be considered a little badass. However, she probably saved my life. When I fractured my knee cap she was in my arms as I fell. She's the only bunny I've ever had that actually did love to be held. She was a heavenly gift. As I was falling, the only thing I had time to do was try to not hurt her. By trying to place her safely to the floor and not under me I protected my head. I only got a couple of bruises instead of a fractured skull too.


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Maybe we need summer camp for adults.


I don't know why but that's a scary thought!!!!omg l


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> What is a purple Buffalo party?
> Or am I THAT old lady that has to ask? ?
> Your all in for a treat! …and a beating..
> My Sally is a raven lunatic with raging hormones and packin’ eggs!??
> I’d be surprised if you had arms left to be able to eat…… ??


You and I must be in the same boat as EllieMay. She has to Google it too ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Ok….. you asked for it!
> I’ll be right over with :
> 
> Beef tips in a port wine sauce
> Steamed asparagus
> Glazed carrots
> and a nice Rice pilaf.
> Or
> Do you prefer
> Chicken cordon bleu?
> With buttered fingerling potatoes
> and steamed green beans?
> 
> Dessert? ….?
> 
> Chocolate mousse / white chocolate mousse ???
> Or how about a nice home made tiramisu?
> What about tres Leche cup cakes?
> Or a nice caramel flan?
> 
> DONT FORGET!
> YOU HAVE TO WATCH MY TORTOISE!!
> ????….
> 
> Good luck with THAT!


Ehem I did say watch ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Wth is a purple buffalo party????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

Ok we're all in the same boat now. ?If we catch fish the chef volunteered to cook it. All we gotta do is watch Sally.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Y not some buffalo steaks ?? Im not a fish eater lol


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Y not some buffalo steaks ?? Im not a fish eater lol


Buffalo sounds good too. I buy it now and then from my local grocery store ? and there's a farm a few miles down the road that has them roaming in the fields.?


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> That fish is almost as big as your son!! ?
> AWSOME!!!!
> I am going to call him “Hooper” as in the movie Jaws. ?
> What a GREAT fisherman he is !
> Amazing!
> And yet … I always love his little smile.
> It’s as if he knows nothing of the ? world around him yet….
> He is just happy to be in his own shoes and follow mommy anywhere.
> LOVE
> LOVE
> LOVE IT!!!!
> Keep him that way forever!!!!
> Sooooooo cute!!! ?


You said it! He’s my best bud.. lucky for him, moms always been a tom boy and Daddy’s right hand!


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> I'll watch Sally for you...her and Mary Knobbins will be friends


Let the games begin!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wth is a purple buffalo party????


Thank you!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Y not some buffalo steaks ?? Im not a fish eater lol


Fish is good… if it’s clean and prepared right ?


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay

Saw this today and thought it was pretty awe inspiring..


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> I'll watch Sally for you...her and Mary Knobbins will be friends



Sold!
Mary will never know what hit her!
This one thinks she is “the CHEESE”!
What she doesn’t realize is she’s 
“Just the smell”. ? 
Poor little Mary.
She has been through enough
And you with your bee stings!
How are you gonna control THIS one?
Wait….. ?….. didn’t matter.
I’m on my way…
Give me a minute…. I have to pick up 120lbs. ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> You and I must be in the same boat as EllieMay. She has to Google it too ?



Oh yea! Google!…..

Be right back..?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 329906



Hahaha!!!! I laughed out loud! It’s 11:30pm!
????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Ok we're all in the same boat now. ?If we catch fish the chef volunteered to cook it. All we gotta do is watch Sally.?



Wait….? did I say “fish”???
I can’t cook something that’s not already dead!!!!
Eeeewwwwww!!!!!
Cathy?!!!!!
It’s got a FACE!
And it will be staring at me like…
“Please don’t do this, I have a family they are in school right now.”
????????????
Nope…. No way..
I’m changing the menu to lasagna. ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Good afternoon everyone ?☺


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Wait….? did I say “fish”???
> I can’t cook something that’s not already dead!!!!
> Eeeewwwwww!!!!!
> Cathy?!!!!!
> It’s got a FACE!
> And it will be staring at me like…
> “Please don’t do this, I have a family they are in school right now.”
> ????????????
> Nope…. No way..
> I’m changing the menu to lasagna. ?


That's why I use Krogers. I'd have to build a pond and that's too much like more work. I'm supposed to be retired. Then I'd have to make sure the released fishys weren't starving so... lasagna sounds great cause someone else is doing the cooking.???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen (Rosa) said:


> Good afternoon everyone ?☺


Good afternoon and happy humpday nuts!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Fish is good… if it’s clean and prepared right ?


I said fish not clams ??


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I said fish not clams ??


I don’t know NOTHIN about crabs… er clams!!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I don’t know NOTHIN about crabs… er clams!!!


Usually I try to clam up but it doesn't work.? And I sure the heck don't want anything to do with crabs either ? they just look like big sea bugs to me.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Not long took my meds. They making me feel drunk so I'm going to bed. Night night all. Stay safe. X ?


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen (Rosa) said:


> Not long took my meds. They making me feel drunk so I'm going to bed. Night night all. Stay safe. X ?


Wow I should be taking mine too but then I gotta turn up the music.? I can't hear anything over the nebulizer


----------



## EllieMay

I don’t have any meds??? The crazy is all natural ?


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen (Rosa) said:


> Not long took my meds. They making me feel drunk so I'm going to bed. Night night all. Stay safe. X ?


Happy birthday ? for when you wake up.????


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> What is a purple Buffalo party?
> Or am I THAT old lady that has to ask? ?
> Your all in for a treat! …and a beating..
> My Sally is a raven lunatic with raging hormones and packin’ eggs!??
> I’d be surprised if you had arms left to be able to eat…… ??


Harry Buffalo parties back in the day were a big laundry tub, ice, Hawaiian punch of whatever color, white booze & lots of fruit. I suppose Sangria would also be appropriate these days. Boone's Farm was a quasi-no-no. A little fizz water wouldn't hurt either. 'Course that was in those days when sloe gin fizzes still tasted good.


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wth is a purple buffalo party????


See answer to Chef!#


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 329906


Wow, you bring the video, Chubb!!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Happy birthday ? for when you wake up.????


Thank you ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Mystic_Queen (Rosa) said:


> Thank you ?



Happy birthday ?? 
I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Happy birthday ??
> I hope you are feeling better.


Thank you And yes I'm feeling OK. New meds knock me for 6 lol but I'm good. How are you?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

EllieMay said:


> I don’t have any meds??? The crazy is all natural ?


I'm on HRT meds this old gal hit premenopause. They knock me for 6


----------



## Jan A

Mystic_Queen (Rosa) said:


> I'm on HRT meds this old gal hit premenopause. They knock me for 6


It sucks. All of these women problems are unique to every individual. Look at Chef's Sally!! Post-menopausal you have to worry about unwanted hairs suddenly growing in places you never looked at before.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Jan A said:


> It sucks. All of these women problems are unique to every individual. Look at Chef's Sally!! Post-menopausal you have to worry about unwanted hairs suddenly growing in places you never looked at before.


Haven't noticed any unwanted hair anywhere lol but oml these hot flushes are the devil I swear.


----------



## Jan A

Mystic_Queen (Rosa) said:


> Haven't noticed any unwanted hair anywhere lol but oml these hot flushes are the devil I swear.


Happy Birthday BTW.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Jan A said:


> Happy Birthday BTW.


Hey Jan A...you asked what Houdini eats...
dinner for today...Black, Blue, Rasp and Strawberries, shredded Zucchini, Arugula, different green lettuces, grape leafs, Radicchio and ROS...
he eats it all


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Mystic_Queen (Rosa) said:


> Thank you And yes I'm feeling OK. New meds knock me for 6 lol but I'm good. How are you?



Let’s just say….. I’m alive. And I’ll leave it at that. ?

What will you do for your birthday today?

I’d skip the meds and head for the tequila.
But that’s just me.
No mix and machie though! No.. no..no.

But if that’s not an option, then I would blast disco music after taking one of those pills and dance around till I fell down and fell asleep right where I lay. 
That way when you wake up on the floor with drool hanging from your lip you’ll just think you had a great time.?
(Just a suggestion.) ?
If you want to feel you had a GREAT time..
Take off your bra and FLING it over the couch! ?
You can write “@blackdog” was here on your forehead? 
Again….. just a suggestion.. ?
I want you to have a great birthday despite covid! 
Show it WHOS BOSS! 
AND HAVE A HAPPY!
???????


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Hey Jan A...you asked what Houdini eats...
> dinner for today...Black, Blue, Rasp and Strawberries, shredded Zucchini, Arugula, different green lettuces, grape leafs, Radicchio and ROS...
> he eats it all
> View attachment 330019


He must love rose of Sharon cause I don't see a single flower left.??


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Let’s just say….. I’m alive. And I’ll leave it at that. ?
> 
> What will you do for your birthday today?
> 
> I’d skip the meds and head for the tequila.
> But that’s just me.
> No mix and machie though! No.. no..no.
> 
> But if that’s not an option, then I would blast disco music after taking one of those pills and dance around till I fell down and fell asleep right where I lay.
> That way when you wake up on the floor with drool hanging from your lip you’ll just think you had a great time.?
> (Just a suggestion.) ?
> If you want to feel you had a GREAT time..
> Take off your bra and FLING it over the couch! ?
> You can write “@blackdog” was here on your forehead?
> Again….. just a suggestion.. ?
> I want you to have a great birthday despite covid!
> Show it WHOS BOSS!
> AND HAVE A HAPPY!
> ???????


Lmao you nutter hahaha. Na I don't do anything to be honest and anyways seems people I know personally have forgotten. Was supposed to go for a meal but sat at home on my own watching Netflix instead chilling in my PJ'S instead. Phone not rung once. No texts nothing. So Netflix and pink gin it is for me. Might take up the idea of throwing bra on back of couch tho ??


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Jan A said:


> Happy Birthday BTW.


Thank you


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen (Rosa) said:


> Lmao you nutter hahaha. Na I don't do anything to be honest and anyways seems people I know personally have forgotten. Was supposed to go for a meal but sat at home on my own watching Netflix instead chilling in my PJ'S instead. Phone not rung once. No texts nothing. So Netflix and pink gin it is for me. Might take up the idea of throwing bra on back of couch tho ??


I say no bras forever more ? the underwires make you look perky and all that can just go too. I can think of better things to do with them? I don't get many phone calls either. Thank the good Lord ? I'd have to find undergarments ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> I say no bras forever more ? the underwires make you look perky and all that can just go too. I can think of better things to do with them? I don't get many phone calls either. Thank the good Lord ? I'd have to find undergarments ?


Puppies need freedom and all that ???


----------



## Lokkje

Mystic_Queen (Rosa) said:


> Puppies need freedom and all that ???


Happy birthday ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Lokkje said:


> Happy birthday ?


Thank you ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Hey Jan A...you asked what Houdini eats...
> dinner for today...Black, Blue, Rasp and Strawberries, shredded Zucchini, Arugula, different green lettuces, grape leafs, Radicchio and ROS...
> he eats it all
> View attachment 330019



He eats better than ME!!??? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Mystic_Queen (Rosa) said:


> Lmao you nutter hahaha. Na I don't do anything to be honest and anyways seems people I know personally have forgotten. Was supposed to go for a meal but sat at home on my own watching Netflix instead chilling in my PJ'S instead. Phone not rung once. No texts nothing. So Netflix and pink gin it is for me. Might take up the idea of throwing bra on back of couch tho ??




Hey at least we got you to laugh fir your birthday? ?


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> He eats better than ME!!??? ?


But can he cook as well as you? I can live on potato chips. It doesn't mean I have successfully cooked them.


----------



## EllieMay

Happy Friday my friends!!!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Happy Friday nuts ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Jan A said:


> But can he cook as well as you? I can live on potato chips. It doesn't mean I have successfully cooked them.



Ummm????
You know ? ….?
I don’t know. ???
I’ll have to goto Maggie’s and find out if he cooks? 
Ooooohhhhh….Maggieeee????
Here I come!!?

Be right back….(grabs her tort then puts it back down..)

Oooiiichhhhh!!!!!!
MY BACK!!! ?

Ok… sorry Maggie…
Can YOU come HERE??? ?
AND BRING HOUDINI!!!! ?‍


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Ummm????
> You know ? ….?
> I don’t know. ???
> I’ll have to goto Maggie’s and find out if he cooks?
> Ooooohhhhh….Maggieeee????
> Here I come!!?
> 
> Be right back….(grabs her tort then puts it back down..)
> 
> Oooiiichhhhh!!!!!!
> MY BACK!!! ?
> 
> Ok… sorry Maggie…
> Can YOU come HERE??? ?
> AND BRING HOUDINI!!!! ?‍


Houdini likes the makings of a good salad to go with lasagna ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Houdini likes the makings of a good salad to go with lasagna ?


Maggie makes a killer lasagna, just sayin'


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mags! Uve been holding out??? A good lasagna need some good garlic bread to go w it


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy friday all!!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Maggie makes a killer lasagna, just sayin'


That salad she does looked so good I might try it myself  let alone the lasagna. I used to make a vegetarian coleslaw with some fruit in it and it was good.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> Maggie makes a killer lasagna, just sayin'


I do have to tell you that Grace-Sophia is a bit ornery ? and fun. She started it on purpose.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


And I thought Que Si was bad. I can't wait to read chef's response to this.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Quiet friday!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Mags! Uve been holding out??? A good lasagna need some good garlic bread to go w it


Now you talking my language you cooking? Lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen (Rosa) said:


> Now you talking my language you cooking? Lol


Yes u lil bugger ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes u lil bugger ?


OK im on next plain lol.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

My need to make a run to the beverage store lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

My finger accidentally touched something so hello. Just so I don't leave a blank space ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> My finger accidentally touched something so hello. Just so I don't leave a blank space ??


This is pg13 in here ?


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My need to make a run to the beverage store lol


Wow.your spoling me. Lasagne. Garlic bread and a beverage nice ?.
Best part your cooking hahahaha


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> My finger accidentally touched something so hello. Just so I don't leave a blank space ??


I have worse then spell check. Sometimes touching the side of my phone does stuff too.?


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen (Rosa) said:


> Wow.your spoling me. Lasagne. Garlic bread and a beverage nice ?.
> Best part your cooking hahahaha


He's lying. Mags and Chef are doing the cooking.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen (Rosa) said:


> Wow.your spoling me. Lasagne. Garlic bread and a beverage nice ?.
> Best part your cooking hahahaha


Ur gonna have to change ur name again if u keep that up ??


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Oh


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ur gonna have to change ur name again if u keep that up ??


 Really ????


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> He's lying. Mags and Chef are doing the cooking.?


Oh I think I could get chubbs to cook for me hahaha.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen (Rosa) said:


> Oh I think I could get chubbs to cook for me hahaha.


You are most likely right ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen (Rosa) said:


> Oh I think I could get chubbs to cook for me hahaha.


Thats a possibility lol


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thats a possibility lol


No possibility about it ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Mystic_Queen (Rosa) said:


> No possibility about it ?


Correct.. impossibility


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I have a love child w a woman w 3 sulcata ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Twas a friday night in the nut house
And not a creature was stirring 
Not even a mouse


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> That salad she does looked so good I might try it myself  let alone the lasagna. I used to make a vegetarian coleslaw with some fruit in it and it was good.


Vegetarian coleslaw??? NO WAY JOSE!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


My son used to sing this all the time… except he sang “ five more melons” ???


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I have a love child w a woman w 3 sulcata ?


Or two


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Twas a friday night in the nut house
> And not a creature was stirring
> Not even a mouse


LIES


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> Houdini likes the makings of a good salad to go with lasagna ?


I's can make salads & put Stouffers lasgna in the oven to take some of the load off of Chef. I don't think I can lift Sally. Chubbs, HELP!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Or two


Wrking on the 3rd


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> My son used to sing this all the time… except he sang “ five more melons” ???


Ill take 5 more melons.. women should be more like cats and dogs lmao


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> I's can make salads & put Stouffers lasgna in the oven to take some of the load off of Chef. I don't think I can lift Sally. Chubbs, HELP!!


Id help but now i got melons on the mind


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

So i have a client to train in the morning.. hope they dont smell the alcohol haha


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wrking on the 3rd


Ohhhh.. the excitement is unbearable


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> So i have a client to train in the morning.. hope they dont smell the alcohol haha


Training on a Saturday??? Ughhh!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Training on a Saturday??? Ughhh!!


Well i usually gym saturdays anyway but usually after 9am ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well i usually gym saturdays anyway but usually after 9am ?


But hey easy money


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Training on a Saturday??? Ughhh!!


Hows everything??


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hows everything??


its all good. I picked up a couple more geese yesterday and added to my flock. All the ducks and geese stay out on the lake during the day and come in at night.. 

ive had some trouble with a coon trying to tear into my roof on the chicken pen.. I reinforced that with new chicken wire today.. 

Ready got a misting system in his stall to help with the heat.. 

AND I‘m dog sitting my Dads Geriatric Poodle for a few weeks while my stepmom helps her son out with a new arrival.. 

SAME OL ????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> its all good. I picked up a couple more geese yesterday and added to my flock. All the ducks and geese stay out on the lake during the day and come in at night..
> 
> ive had some trouble with a coon trying to tear into my roof on the chicken pen.. I reinforced that with new chicken wire today..
> 
> Ready got a misting system in his stall to help with the heat..
> 
> AND I‘m dog sitting my Dads Geriatric Poodle for a few weeks while my stepmom helps her son out with a new arrival..
> 
> SAME OL ????


Cinder gonna kick that lil poodle *** haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Grace-Sophia

You said weird… so I’m here ?


----------



## EllieMay

She is a bit jealous.. I always have her in the truck with me and now I have to ride around a poodle also.. it could ruin my reputation!! He is a full size though at least.. 


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cinder gonna kick that lil poodle *** haha


----------



## EllieMay

She is a bit jealous.. I always have her in the truck with me and now I have to ride around a poodle also.. it could ruin my reputation!! He is a full size though at least.. 


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cinder gonna kick that lil poodle *** haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Grace-Sophia said:


> You said weird… so I’m here ?


I see EllieMay sucking at checking id’s at the door again lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 330126


Did you teach him that?? ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Did you teach him that?? ???


Teach him???.. thats me!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Teach him???.. thats me!


Damn… I knew that ?

throwing slugs!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Grace-Sophia said:


> You said weird… so I’m here ?


Welcome.. just cover ur eyes and block ur ears in here


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Damn… I knew that ?
> 
> throwing slugs!!!


On jugs ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


Unless i had a ribeye and mashed potatoes rn lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ok last one .. maybe lol


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


>



Whaaaaat the….???!?!!?!????
Chubbs!!!!

?‍?‍?‍

I TOLD YOU NEVER TO SHOW MY COLLEGE FILMS!
Now everybody knows I was a maniac!

?‍…. ?….(Good thing I wore that turtle costume).

??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Whaaaaat the….???!?!!?!????
> Chubbs!!!!
> 
> ?‍?‍?‍
> 
> I TOLD YOU NEVER TO SHOW MY COLLEGE FILMS!
> Now everybody knows I was a maniac!
> 
> ?‍…. ?….(Good thing I wore that turtle costume).
> 
> ??


Im not proud of the things we did! But it was funn


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Jan A said:


> I's can make salads & put Stouffers lasgna in the oven to take some of the load off of Chef. I don't think I can lift Sally. Chubbs, HELP!!



Sold!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

I got some salt n vinegar Lays ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> its all good. I picked up a couple more geese yesterday and added to my flock. All the ducks and geese stay out on the lake during the day and come in at night..
> 
> ive had some trouble with a coon trying to tear into my roof on the chicken pen.. I reinforced that with new chicken wire today..
> 
> Ready got a misting system in his stall to help with the heat..
> 
> AND I‘m dog sitting my Dads Geriatric Poodle for a few weeks while my stepmom helps her son out with a new arrival..
> 
> SAME OL ????



You = ?‍


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> You = ?‍


I wish!!$. You wouldn’t believe the things I’d do with a cape and some flying powers ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I wish!!$. You wouldn’t believe the things I’d do with a cape and some flying powers ?


And a whip and handcuffs


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Damnit wonder woman


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Damnit wonder woman


Wonder woman’s first task would be secure all women from the likes of you… I don’t know if there’s enough super powers in the world for her to keep you though ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> I got some salt n vinegar Lays ?



Perfect!! ?
We will put them on chubbs garlic bread!

(Knowing him he will probably forget to put the garlic butter on it…) ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Wonder woman’s first task would be secure all women from the likes of you… I don’t know if there’s enough super powers in the world for her to keep you though ?


I wonder why hahah


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Vegetarian coleslaw??? NO WAY JOSE!!!


Actually it's high in protein because of the dressing and the addition of peanuts. The dressing made with plain yogurt and apple juice. Also you add chopped apples, grapes and what ever else. The recipe is called coolslaw. It's really good. I got it from a cookbook called Diet for a Small Planet that was published in the late 70's.?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> She is a bit jealous.. I always have her in the truck with me and now I have to ride around a poodle also.. it could ruin my reputation!! He is a full size though at least..


Well... grandpa on Duck Dynasty likes poodles.? My brother has one he calls his wife cause she nags him if he leaves her alone too long ?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Well... grandpa on Duck Dynasty likes poodles.? My brother has one he calls his wife cause she nags him if he leaves her alone too long ?




He has grieved hard and lost much weight. Dad fed him whatever he was eating so I’m trying hard to fatten him up. He had a McDonald’s cheeseburger for breakfast, a can of Vienna’s for a snack amd some fish sticks for lunch.. we are on a roll!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> its all good. I picked up a couple more geese yesterday and added to my flock. All the ducks and geese stay out on the lake during the day and come in at night..
> 
> ive had some trouble with a coon trying to tear into my roof on the chicken pen.. I reinforced that with new chicken wire today..
> 
> Ready got a misting system in his stall to help with the heat..
> 
> AND I‘m dog sitting my Dads Geriatric Poodle for a few weeks while my stepmom helps her son out with a new arrival..
> 
> SAME OL ????


You need one of those strollers for twins now. I wonder if they make those for dogs ? I'd almost bet they do ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 330152
> He has grieved hard and lost much weight. Dad fed him whatever he was eating so I’m trying hard to fatten him up. He had a McDonald’s cheeseburger for breakfast, a can of Vienna’s for a snack amd some fish sticks for lunch.. we are on a roll!


Aww he's so cute ? I personally like poodles. They each have such a unique personality. I had one once and so sweet and loyal to me. The only thing she wouldn't allow anyone to do (even me) is wake up a sleeping child.? She was a very smart dog.?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> You need one of those strollers for twins now. I wonder if they make those for dogs ? I'd almost bet they do ?


I almost hope not!!! This is a TEMPORARY situation… lol…. Its like having a brother…. You love them unconditionally but they are annoying as hellll!


----------



## Cathie G

Grace-Sophia said:


> You said weird… so I’m here ?


Lovely to see you weird? people call me oddball sometimes. But it's simply because I love a tortoise ? a house wabbit.? and critters??


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I almost hope not!!! This is a TEMPORARY situation… lol…. Its like having a brother…. You love them unconditionally but they are annoying as hellll!


He's not going to want to go. Oh my garsh ? I could see it in the picture. He already feels at home. Sorry makes too much sense to me.


----------



## Grace-Sophia

Cathie G said:


> Lovely to see you weird? people call me oddball sometimes. But it's simply because I love a tortoise ? a house wabbit.? and critters??


You have a wabbit?! That’s awesome! Yes, I have my little zoo too, I have a 36 gallon goldfish tank, a 5.2 gallon ADF tank, three torts, two dogs, and snails. It’s a LOT of work, some might think I’m crazy, but I love it, and hope to get more critters soon! Hopefully a Leopard Tortoise with in the next few years!


----------



## Cathie G

Grace-Sophia said:


> You have a wabbit?! That’s awesome! Yes, I have my little zoo too, I have a 36 gallon goldfish tank, a 5.2 gallon ADF tank, three torts, two dogs, and snails. It’s a LOT of work, some might think I’m crazy, but I love it, and hope to get more critters soon! Hopefully a Leopard Tortoise with in the next few years!


Yes it's a lot of work to do animals but you're doing it. What would you like to do with that knowledge?? Just wondering.


----------



## Grace-Sophia

Cathie G said:


> Yes it's a lot of work to do animals but you're doing it. What would you like to do with that knowledge?? Just wondering.


I purely enjoy animals to learn more about the Lord’s Creation and the beautiful creatures He’s put on earth! I love to learn about them and in return teach others with my knowledge. I plan on going into medical school, probably at Baylor University. But still then I plan on learning, and taking care of the animals that are in my possession, as I mentioned before I plan in getting a Leopard tortoise within the next few years, I am actually about to start a thread on Leopard care so that I can learn as much as information as possible to be prepared for another little blessing ?


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> I's can make salads & put Stouffers lasgna in the oven to take some of the load off of Chef. I don't think I can lift Sally. Chubbs, HELP!!


Stouffer's lasagna is good! I use the vegetarian one even though I'm not totally a vegetarian. I just don't eat pork or I would buy it at my grocery store. They only have the party size and so I can't do it often. It's just me and Joe usually.


----------



## Cathie G

Grace-Sophia said:


> I purely enjoy animals to learn more about the Lord’s Creation and the beautiful creatures He’s put on earth! I love to learn about them and in return teach others with my knowledge. I plan on going into medical school, probably at Baylor University. But still then I plan on learning, and taking care of the animals that are in my possession, as I mentioned before I plan in getting a Leopard tortoise within the next few years, I am actually about to start a thread on Leopard care so that I can learn as much as information as possible to be prepared for another little blessing ?


I was kinda thinking that you were wanting a life like that. In the medical profession somehow. It all relates. Good for you ? and God's speed to you.


----------



## EllieMay

Grace-Sophia said:


> You have a wabbit?! That’s awesome! Yes, I have my little zoo too, I have a 36 gallon goldfish tank, a 5.2 gallon ADF tank, three torts, two dogs, and snails. It’s a LOT of work, some might think I’m crazy, but I love it, and hope to get more critters soon! Hopefully a Leopard Tortoise with in the next few years!


Well welcome to the nut house.. wha kind of tortoises and dogs? Your profile says your 14.. one of my girls is also.. are you going to be a freshman this year?


----------



## Grace-Sophia

EllieMay said:


> Well welcome to the nut house.. wha kind of tortoises and dogs? Your profile says your 14.. one of my girls is also.. are you going to be a freshman this year?


Yes, I will be a freshman this year, I have two West Highland White Terriors, one Russian tortoise, and two Hermann’s Tortoises


----------



## Blackdog1714

Grace-Sophia said:


> Yes, I will be a freshman this year, I have two West Highland White Terriors, one Russian tortoise, and two Hermann’s Tortoises


 Yes with those choices for animals you are truly prepping for the Medical Profession. All four are hard headed thinking they know best and don't listen to your learned advice!


----------



## EllieMay

Grace-Sophia said:


> Yes, I will be a freshman this year, I have two West Highland White Terriors, one Russian tortoise, and two Hermann’s Tortoises


We love pictures)) Just sayin ?


----------



## EllieMay

This is Cinder telling me that I’m absolutely not going out the door without her ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

I think because us adults in this room are always borderline in trouble...I think we should have an age limit of over 21...


----------



## Grace-Sophia

EllieMay said:


> We love pictures)) Just sayin ?


This is Gertrude and Agnes ?


----------



## Grace-Sophia

Grace-Sophia said:


> This is Gertrude and Agnes ?


And this is Hank, Murphey, and Felix…


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> I think because us adults in this room are always borderline in trouble...I think we should have an age limit of over 21...


You are most likely correct…


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> This is Cinder telling me that I’m absolutely not going out the door without her ?
> View attachment 330173


And with a cute face like that you don't have much choice ?


----------



## Yvonne G

EllieMay said:


> This is Cinder telling me that I’m absolutely not going out the door without her ?
> View attachment 330173


I love that doggy!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I love that doggy!


??


----------



## EllieMay

Good evening folks. Just after seven pm here in Texas and it’s been a long wet Monday.. rains moving out though and cooler air makes for some nice relaxing porch sitting !! ( Yeap, that’s my announcer voice your reading ?)


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good evening folks. Just after seven pm here in Texas and it’s been a long wet Monday.. rains moving out though and cooler air makes for some nice relaxing porch sitting !! ( Yeap, that’s my announcer voice your reading ?)


Yea it's after 8pm here. And too cool for me here again. Last night got below 60f. I had to run the furnace once this morning to take the chill off. I'm bored ?


----------



## Jan A

EllieMay said:


> You are most likely correct…


If she's going to go to med school, she's going to value her psychology classes all that much more after us nut jobs.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Jan A said:


> If she's going to go to med school, she's going to value her psychology classes all that much more after us nut jobs.


We are like a pre-requisite class for the advanced classes


----------



## EllieMay

Jan A said:


> If she's going to go to med school, she's going to value her psychology classes all that much more after us nut jobs.


Luv your way of thinking Jan! ???


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> We are like a pre-requisite class for the advanced classes


Advanced What??? ???


----------



## Grace-Sophia

Jan A said:


> If she's going to go to med school, she's going to value her psychology classes all that much more after us nut jobs.


It’s a good learning experience ?


----------



## Grace-Sophia

On a different note, I know this is kinda a self promo, but if any of you happen to have Hermann’s or know how to sex torts Would anyone happen to be willing to go and check out my thread on my “female” I am not certain she is a girl but I want and need more opinions, I know she might still be a bit young, but she looks a little male ish to me and I want to know what you guys think!


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> If she's going to go to med school, she's going to value her psychology classes all that much more after us nut jobs.


See she needs us ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Today is my Friday from working a long 5 days (57 hours) looking forward to an awesome weekend! Here is a great collection from a most awesome movie!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Evening everyone how are well all?


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen (Rosa) said:


> Evening everyone how are well all?


Hello. I woke up and I'm still here so I'm good ?


----------



## Lokkje

Mookie and Harry got into Bundido’s food. Damn dogs.


----------



## Lokkje

Toasty chilling with my grandnephew Hiro and I’m trying to come up with a name for the hatchling. He’s on top of presumed mom Zigzag. I’m open to ideas…nothing pervie Chubbers.


----------



## Lokkje

I’m teaching Hiro how to vacuum. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Mookie and Harry got into Bundido’s food. Damn dogs.


Dang dogs the least they could have done is eat some of it. They're as bad as Dilly. He doesn't want to eat the food. He wants to eat the bag. I gotta watch that crazy cat.


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Toasty chilling with my grandnephew Hiro and I’m trying to come up with a name for the hatchling. He’s on top of presumed mom Zigzag. I’m open to ideas…nothing pervie Chubbers.


I love Toasty and Hiro is a wonderful young person especially if he learns how to vacuum ?. How about Chip??


----------



## Lokkje

Cathie G said:


> I love Toasty and Hiro is a wonderful young person especially if he learns how to vacuum ?. How about Chip??


Cute


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Checking in on all you Nuts


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Cute


Yea like Chip off the old rock.


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> Dang dogs the least they could have done is eat some of it. They're as bad as Dilly. He doesn't want to eat the food. He wants to eat the bag. I gotta watch that crazy cat.


Buster, my fat cat, goes for the cellophane bags grapes come in. Haven't found a decent bag of grapes yet in Okkahoma.


----------



## Lokkje




----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


>


That is absolutely beautiful! I have never heard it before but I love it! Thank you for sharing that!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Hello all of you beautiful nuts. Are you all locked up its so quiet in here ??


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning!!! It has been really quiet in here lately ?
All is good on my little farm. Kids start back to school tomorrow . Cinder had a bday over the weekend and we partied


----------



## EllieMay

One of my chickens has finally started laying…about every other day i send my son out to look and you would think he finds gold.. He is so excited over finding an egg!!! And as an added extra, he loves for me to cook them now. There is something to be said about raising your own and providing for your self. It hits home for him now !


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Awww beautiful photos. Happy belated birthday Cinder ?


EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!! It has been really quiet in here lately ?
> All is good on my little farm. Kids start back to school tomorrow . Cinder had a bday over the weekend and we partied
> View attachment 330764
> View attachment 330765
> View attachment 330766
> View attachment 330767
> View attachment 330768
> View attachment 330763


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> One of my chickens has finally started laying…about every other day i send my son out to look and you would think he finds gold.. He is so excited over finding an egg!!! And as an added extra, he loves for me to cook them now. There is something to be said about raising your own and providing for your self. It hits home for him now !


I just hardboiled 21 eggs from 8 chickens. 5 are half Deathlayer and boy do they!I gave away dozen eggs and my neighbor gave me back a loaf of banana bread!


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen (Rosa) said:


> Hello all of you beautiful nuts. Are you all locked up its so quiet in here ??


I was wondering the same ? and checked in last night... nothing ?


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> I just hardboiled 21 eggs from 8 chickens. 5 are half Deathlayer and boy do they!I gave away dozen eggs and my neighbor gave me back a loaf of banana bread!


I love those kind of deals! There was a man that my friend works with who sent my mother a couple of leghorns.. I repaid him with some Madurai tortoise chow for his Sulcata’s.. ( I’m really wanting to get a look at them but I haven’t even met the man.. ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!! It has been really quiet in here lately ?
> All is good on my little farm. Kids start back to school tomorrow . Cinder had a bday over the weekend and we partied
> View attachment 330764
> View attachment 330765
> View attachment 330766
> View attachment 330767
> View attachment 330768
> View attachment 330763


I don't know which one is my favorite ? but the after party looks like us after an evening of snorting ?


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I don't know which one is my favorite ? but the after party looks like us after an evening of snorting ?


Amen!!! It wasn’t even my party but that’s exactly how I felt the next day.. I just dont get the luxury of laying around with No worries… why can’t someone like me own me???


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Amen!!! It wasn’t even my party but that’s exactly how I felt the next day.. I just dont get the luxury of laying around with No worries… why can’t someone like me own me???


I don't get it either. I keep wondering when did I sign  up to be everyone's chief cook and bottle washer and all that.? I'm so old I must have forgot where I put it when I signed the contract. If I ever remember where it is I'm making them sign up too ?????


----------



## Maggie3fan

Wow are all the Nuts gone or sumthing????
I lived in the Central Valley in California for a lotta years and 115 degrees for weeks in the Summer is common. But 109 degrees in the Willamette Valley in Oregon is simply too awful. 80% humidity...this is the hottest in recorded history. I have 2 old window air conditioners that couldn't get the temps below 86 degrees yesterday. Mary Knobbins was so hot she scooched in under a bush and wouldn't move. She normally takes herself to bed, but it was so hot in the tort shed she wouldn't go in. 
Clouds moved on and we should be 90 degrees today and that sounds so much cooler...egads!!


Mary got some bell peppers yesterday....I'm just not too sure she enjoyed them...lol


I started sawing down some trees...with a 12 inch Stanley hand saw. Fun stuff!


----------



## Lokkje

maggie3fan said:


> Wow are all the Nuts gone or sumthing????
> I lived in the Central Valley in California for a lotta years and 115 degrees for weeks in the Summer is common. But 109 degrees in the Willamette Valley in Oregon is simply too awful. 80% humidity...this is the hottest in recorded history. I have 2 old window air conditioners that couldn't get the temps below 86 degrees yesterday. Mary Knobbins was so hot she scooched in under a bush and wouldn't move. She normally takes herself to bed, but it was so hot in the tort shed she wouldn't go in.
> Clouds moved on and we should be 90 degrees today and that sounds so much cooler...egads!!
> View attachment 330876
> 
> Mary got some bell peppers yesterday....I'm just not too sure she enjoyed them...lol
> View attachment 330877
> 
> I started sawing down some trees...with a 12 inch Stanley hand saw. Fun stuff!
> View attachment 330878


First, you are amazing. Living in Phoenix I forget that if you don’t live in an area that commonly goes over 110° you aren’t prepared for the type of heat that can happen and his happening in the Northwest. I hope it cools off but I hear that it’s going to get a little worse again. I will be wishing you cool thoughts and be careful with that saw. I don’t know about you but I need all of my body parts.


----------



## EllieMay

Pickles and pickle juice is really good when it’s hot.. ( so I’ve heard anyway) Bearing that thought in mind, I found something today to help me beat the heat.. doesn’t hurt that it’s Friday as well.. I’ll let you know how it turns out..


???


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Wow are all the Nuts gone or sumthing????
> I lived in the Central Valley in California for a lotta years and 115 degrees for weeks in the Summer is common. But 109 degrees in the Willamette Valley in Oregon is simply too awful. 80% humidity...this is the hottest in recorded history. I have 2 old window air conditioners that couldn't get the temps below 86 degrees yesterday. Mary Knobbins was so hot she scooched in under a bush and wouldn't move. She normally takes herself to bed, but it was so hot in the tort shed she wouldn't go in.
> Clouds moved on and we should be 90 degrees today and that sounds so much cooler...egads!!
> View attachment 330876
> 
> Mary got some bell peppers yesterday....I'm just not too sure she enjoyed them...lol
> View attachment 330877
> 
> I started sawing down some trees...with a 12 inch Stanley hand saw. Fun stuff!
> View attachment 330878


You should get yourself a cheap little bow saw for that. They go through small trees like that easier than a handsaw. ?


----------



## Cathie G

I decided to play with some of my toys and I scored ?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I decided to play with some of my toys and I scored ?
> View attachment 330906
> View attachment 330907


I actually scored 4 points fair and square. I wish I had the whole collection ? it's fun.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Pickles and pickle juice is really good when it’s hot.. ( so I’ve heard anyway) Bearing that thought in mind, I found something today to help me beat the heat.. doesn’t hurt that it’s Friday as well.. I’ll let you know how it turns out..
> View attachment 330902
> 
> ???


I can't wait ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Grace-Sophia said:


> You have a wabbit?! That’s awesome! Yes, I have my little zoo too, I have a 36 gallon goldfish tank, a 5.2 gallon ADF tank, three torts, two dogs, and snails. It’s a LOT of work, some might think I’m crazy, but I love it, and hope to get more critters soon! Hopefully a Leopard Tortoise with in the next few years!



YOU HAAAAVVVEEE SNAAAIILLLLSSS!?!?
??????????????


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!! It has been really quiet in here lately ?
> All is good on my little farm. Kids start back to school tomorrow . Cinder had a bday over the weekend and we partied
> View attachment 330764
> View attachment 330765
> View attachment 330766
> View attachment 330767
> View attachment 330768
> View attachment 330763


I just noticed ? you still have that dang poodle ? What are you up to???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Grace-Sophia said:


> Yes, I will be a freshman this year, I have two West Highland White Terriors, one Russian tortoise, and two Hermann’s Tortoises



The snails!?
What about the SNAILS!!!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Grace-Sophia said:


> And this is Hank, Murphey, and Felix…



….. aaannnd..??????
The SNAILS!!!….????????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Good morning!!! It has been really quiet in here lately ?
> All is good on my little farm. Kids start back to school tomorrow . Cinder had a bday over the weekend and we partied
> View attachment 330764
> View attachment 330765
> View attachment 330766
> View attachment 330767
> View attachment 330768
> View attachment 330763


Love it!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Love it!!!


Dang.. I thought you lost your way home or something…


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Dang.. I thought you lost your way home or something…


I took a few wrong turns and ended up in a place called adulthood... it was a nightmare


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I took a few wrong turns and ended up in a place called adulthood... it was a nightmare


You need to come to Oregon...I really wanna meet you


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> You need to come to Oregon...I really wanna meet you


If u let me drive ur car lol


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I took a few wrong turns and ended up in a place called adulthood... it was a nightmare


NO WAY!!!

and then what happened?? ( this is the part I really need to know ) !!! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> NO WAY!!!
> 
> and then what happened?? ( this is the part I really need to know ) !!! ?


Well.. there was this thing called work (it was like hell on earth!) then there were these things that looked like humans but they were small and always want me to buy them things smh. Then there were these evil lil things called bills! They just keep chasing you


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well.. there was this thing called work (it was like hell on earth!) then there were these things that looked like humans but they were small and always want me to buy them things smh. Then there were these evil lil things called bills! They just keep chasing you


oh my.. what a story teller you’ve become..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> oh my.. what a story teller you’ve become..


Awww.. i bet u say that to all the crazy a$$ nuthouse dwellers haha


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Awww.. i bet u say that to all the crazy a$$ nuthouse dwellers haha


Lmao!!! I’m actually partial to fairy tales… lord help me if one of THose shows up ???


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well.. there was this thing called work (it was like hell on earth!) then there were these things that looked like humans but they were small and always want me to buy them things smh. Then there were these evil lil things called bills! They just keep chasing you


You should just eat more at Micky Dee's when the little people are around. You don't have to cook and they have fun toys. The toys are cheap and last as long as the expensive ones?


----------



## Jan A

EllieMay said:


> Lmao!!! I’m actually partial to fairy tales… lord help me if one of THose shows up ???


I've never seen a fairy with a tail? Do they come short & fat like a female tort's?


----------



## EllieMay

Jan A said:


> I've never seen a fairy with a tail? Do they come short & fat like a female tort's?


I like to think that they are designed by imagination and each one is different


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And if the nut house had a fairy it would look like this


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And if the nut house had a fairy it would look like this
> View attachment 330992


OMG… I’m redesigning IMMEDIATELY!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And if the nut house had a fairy it would look like this
> View attachment 330992



This was Chubbs last Saturday night…?‍?


----------



## Grace-Sophia

Chefdenoel10 said:


> ….. aaannnd..??????
> The SNAILS!!!….????????


Haha, I’m so sorry! I haven’t been on in a while!!
Yes, I have about 6 snails, they are all aquatic… I have one that I have raised sense it was a clear speck, any names suggestions anyone? Lol he’s been with me for about 5 months now!


----------



## Cathie G

My brother was about to eat his breakfast this morning ? and noticed this little having breakfast too ? Joe was so grossed out. I thought it was so cool I had to get a picture ?


----------



## Warren

Cathie G said:


> My brother was about to eat his breakfast this morning ? and noticed this little having breakfast too ? Joe was so grossed out. I thought it was so cool I had to get a picture ?
> View attachment 331370


 I liked the way PrayMentis attacks their pray, Everything has to eat. I noticed this spider catching lunch on my mail box the other day. If you look close, he has a blue or green mustache. He holding on tight to that pincher bug, I let him go about his business.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Grace-Sophia said:


> Haha, I’m so sorry! I haven’t been on in a while!!
> Yes, I have about 6 snails, they are all aquatic… I have one that I have raised sense it was a clear speck, any names suggestions anyone? Lol he’s been with me for about 5 months now!



??????…. Burt. ?

…….. ?… Ernie? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> My brother was about to eat his breakfast this morning ? and noticed this little having breakfast too ? Joe was so grossed out. I thought it was so cool I had to get a picture ?
> View attachment 331370



Oh my goodness!!!!
A praying mantis!!!
My FAVORITE!!!!
?
I saved one once and I think he got mad at me!? 
Little punk head…?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Warren said:


> I liked the way PrayMentis attacks their pray, Everything has to eat. I noticed this spider catching lunch on my mail box the other day. If you look close, he has a blue or green mustache. He holding on tight to that pincher bug, I let him go about his business.



I would have moved if I saw the spider!!
Forget what it’s got in its mouth..
That spider alone scared the .. ?
Outta me! ?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Hey you guys. Stay safe with this hurricane hitting the coast today. Batten down the hatches, stay safe!


----------



## Cathie G

Warren said:


> I liked the way PrayMentis attacks their pray, Everything has to eat. I noticed this spider catching lunch on my mail box the other day. If you look close, he has a blue or green mustache. He holding on tight to that pincher bug, I let him go about his business.


Any bug eating bug is a good bug in my book ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Oh my goodness!!!!
> A praying mantis!!!
> My FAVORITE!!!!
> ?
> I saved one once and I think he got mad at me!?
> Little punk head…?


I get them every year and they get very large... But if I ever see one of them getting after one of my hummingbirds I'll have to interrupt her dinner.? and I don't care how mad she gets ? she can eat her spouse's head though I don't care ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Where is everyone??
It’s Friday night!??
No one has been here since last Sunday!???
WTH? 
Do we need music in here?
A disco ball???
A COW BELL???? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

__





Donna summer/ I feel love - Bing video







www.bing.com


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donna summer/ I feel love - Bing video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bing.com


I do believe we've been busy living our live, bailing out water & not partying. But we have Labor Day weekend coming up. 

Chubbs, where are youuuuuuuuuuuu? I have Houdini. It's HOT here in Oklahoma.

@Snoopy'sMom, @EllieMay, did you run off w/Chubbs & not tell the rest of us?

HELLOOOOOOOO!! We're now into Saturday!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Jan A said:


> I do believe we've been busy living our live, bailing out water & not partying. But we have Labor Day weekend coming up.
> 
> Chubbs, where are youuuuuuuuuuuu? I have Houdini. It's HOT here in Oklahoma.
> 
> @Snoopy'sMom, @EllieMay, did you run off w/Chubbs & not tell the rest of us?
> 
> HELLOOOOOOOO!! We're now into Saturday!!



In all the excitement of it being Friday; I forgot that my shed floated away in one of those crazy storms!
Sorry for the confusion. 
Ok… today… Saturday.. ?
Rebuild a tortoise outside box…. Got it.
Happy Saturday Jan and all!
I hope YOURS is lovely!! ?


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> In all the excitement of it being Friday; I forgot that my shed floated away in one of those crazy storms!
> Sorry for the confusion.
> Ok… today… Saturday.. ?
> Rebuild a tortoise outside box…. Got it.
> Happy Saturday Jan and all!
> I hope YOURS is lovely!! ?


Yikes!! Think you'll put that bath tub in the new shed? Hope the rebuild goes smoothly


----------



## EllieMay

Jan A said:


> I do believe we've been busy living our live, bailing out water & not partying. But we have Labor Day weekend coming up.
> 
> Chubbs, where are youuuuuuuuuuuu? I have Houdini. It's HOT here in Oklahoma.
> 
> @Snoopy'sMom, @EllieMay, did you run off w/Chubbs & not tell the rest of us?
> 
> HELLOOOOOOOO!! We're now into Saturday!!


I didn’t do it !!! I swear!!! I have been busy building tortoise yards and getting back into the “school” routine and trying to balance my “paying” job inbetween.. Maybe we can livin things up some tonight!


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> In all the excitement of it being Friday; I forgot that my shed floated away in one of those crazy storms!
> Sorry for the confusion.
> Ok… today… Saturday.. ?
> Rebuild a tortoise outside box…. Got it.
> Happy Saturday Jan and all!
> I hope YOURS is lovely!! ?


Happy Saturday Chef!! Don’t forget to post pics!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Happy Saturday Chef!! Don’t forget to post pics!



Same with you!!
I wanna see my boy soon!!!!
Before he grows up too much. ?
You want a “side eye with a smile” picture if he doesn’t mind ?? ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I didn’t do it !!! I swear!!! I have been busy building tortoise yards and getting back into the “school” routine and trying to balance my “paying” job inbetween.. Maybe we can livin things up some tonight!


I was thinking even though I probably shouldn't try. Jan acquired Houdini and you somehow acquired Chubs while Chefs been sleeping on the bathroom floor and posting a love song and I can't remember what I've been up to cause it's boring shopping.? Mags is Mia. Snoopy isn't being snoopy and what have you. We'll see ?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I was thinking even though I probably shouldn't try. Jan acquired Houdini and you somehow acquired Chubs while Chefs been sleeping on the bathroom floor and posting a love song and I can't remember what I've been up to cause it's boring shopping.? Mags is Mia. Snoopy isn't being snoopy and what have you. We'll see ?


Killeen me SMALLS ?


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> I do believe we've been busy living our live, bailing out water & not partying. But we have Labor Day weekend coming up.
> 
> Chubbs, where are youuuuuuuuuuuu? I have Houdini. It's HOT here in Oklahoma.
> 
> @Snoopy'sMom, @EllieMay, did you run off w/Chubbs & not tell the rest of us?
> 
> HELLOOOOOOOO!! We're now into Saturday!!


Chubs is busy trying to be an adult last time I read.?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donna summer/ I feel love - Bing video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bing.com


I can't believe I'm hearing this song after so long. It's a favorite and now it's not lost anymore.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy monday nuts!


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy monday nuts!


Where ya been? Watcha doin'? Houdini hasn't escaped yet. It's HOT in Oklahoma!! Where ya been? Watcha doin?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> Where ya been? Watcha doin'? Houdini hasn't escaped yet. It's HOT in Oklahoma!! Where ya been? Watcha doin?


Lol Ive been planning my next attack on the nut house. Hows tort ownership?


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Lol Ive been planning my next attack on the nut house. Hows tort ownership?


So far, except for always being on alert to escape opportunities, pretty good. He is not shy & doesn't pull his head in much. He's really pretty sweet. He's starting to eat more of his food than just sitting on it or walking thru it. I'm in love!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> So far, except for always being on alert to escape opportunities, pretty good. He is not shy & doesn't pull his head in much. He's really pretty sweet. He's starting to eat more of his food than just sitting on it or walking thru it. I'm in love!!


I told u ill grow on you


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> So far, except for always being on alert to escape opportunities, pretty good. He is not shy & doesn't pull his head in much. He's really pretty sweet. He's starting to eat more of his food than just sitting on it or walking thru it. I'm in love!!


Just dont start feeding it butts like snoopys mom


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Looked inside the tort enclosure and found this girl


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Looked inside the tort enclosure and found this girl
> View attachment 332007


Ugh!! I so don't like snakes. But beauty is always in the eye of the beer holder.


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Looked inside the tort enclosure and found this girl
> View attachment 332007


She is ABSOLUTELY gorgeous!!! No beers necessary ?. 
can you tell that she’s grown since you got her?

and DAAAAMMMMM!!! Look what the gossip brought in!!! ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> She is ABSOLUTELY gorgeous!!! No beers necessary ?.
> can you tell that she’s grown since you got her?
> 
> and DAAAAMMMMM!!! Look what the gossip brought in!!! ???


Yeah shes almost tripled in weight!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yeah shes almost tripled in weight!


I can tell from just the pic.. but sometimes when you see something every day, you dont realize… 

that happen to me one time when I looked in the mirror ?


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Where ya been? Watcha doin'? Houdini hasn't escaped yet. It's HOT in Oklahoma!! Where ya been? Watcha doin?


Houdini hasn't escaped YET hehehe... it's hot right now ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I can tell from just the pic.. but sometimes when you see something every day, you dont realize…
> 
> that happen to me one time when I looked in the mirror ?


That weight is in the right spot


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> That weight is in the right spot


Its like a holy **** bar to hold on to on those crazy rides hahha


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> That weight is in the right spot


haha… I know how you get all the ladies now…

that is definitely NOT what hubby said ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> haha… I know how you get all the ladies now…
> 
> that is definitely NOT what hubby said ??


Im only cool online ?


----------



## EllieMay

hows The weather up north?? I read somewhere that we will see the first frost in 6 weeks.. Hard to imagine though!! I have already been planting food plots…. For tortoises ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Lol Ive been planning my next attack on the nut house. Hows tort ownership?


What does the little kitty look like now? I'll bet even cuter and maybe a bit annoying ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> hows The weather up north?? I read somewhere that we will see the first frost in 6 weeks.. Hard to imagine though!! I have already been planting food plots…. For tortoises ?


Its been warm and humid. Comfy next week in the 70’s


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> What does the little kitty look like now? I'll bet even cuter and maybe a bit annoying ?


Ohhh I forgot about Stormy!!! Yes we need to see pics!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> What does the little kitty look like now? I'll bet even cuter and maybe a bit annoying ?


Not a bit annoying... a lot lmao


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its been warm and humid. Comfy next week in the 70’s


70’s??!!!!!!!
I’m on my way.. I’ve got a love child in the area I think I can stay with to soak up the nice temps for a little while!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Heres the freaking tornado


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Heres the freaking tornado
> View attachment 332008
> View attachment 332009
> View attachment 332010


He's so gorgeous! Even with his devious look!? I'll pray ? for you ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> He's so gorgeous! Even with his devious look!? I'll pray ? for you ?


i dont need an alarm clock anymore.. he jumps on my nuts every morning at 4 am smh


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yeah so im pretty sure im infertile now


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> i dont need an alarm clock anymore.. he jumps on my nuts every morning at 4 am smh


He's got the look


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> He's got the look


It's a prince song.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> It's a prince song.?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


Yep that's Stormy's song all day ?


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Heres the freaking tornado
> View attachment 332008
> View attachment 332009
> View attachment 332010


Wow!! Absolutely fabulous looking kitty. Keep away the snake, please!!


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Wow!! Absolutely fabulous looking kitty. Keep away the snake, please!!


Yep keep the kitty away from the snake. Poor little snake ? did you see that right hook ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Yep keep the kitty away from the snake. Poor little snake ? did you see that right hook ?


Poor lil kitty did u see that coil around ur neck ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Poor lil kitty did u see that coil around ur neck ?


Oh is that what that's for ? I want ur cat. He's too cute and I don't even want a cat besides Dilly. And he's lucky to be alive at this point. I like the chaos of bunnies better but Stormy is a close second.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snuggly


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Heres the freaking tornado
> View attachment 332008
> View attachment 332009
> View attachment 332010


That face!!! It’s scheming… then it’s evil.. and then it’s all “ did I do that???” ???


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yeah so im pretty sure im infertile now


Hello! My name is Heather. Can we be friends??? ????


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Snuggly


That was so wrong!! That stuff only happens behind closed doors!!! ??


----------



## Lokkje

Every day is a Monday


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Snuggly


Sick


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Looked inside the tort enclosure and found this girl
> View attachment 332007


Very pretty


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> Very pretty



Great to hear from you Lokkje!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 332018


Ur bad ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy holiday weekend nuts!


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy holiday weekend nuts!


Kinda dead around here tonight. But it's a holiday weekend, too. And then there's those dealing with the hurricane damage. Let us know how we can help, please!! 

Have a safe holiday!! I'm so happy Chef didn't end up in the UK & that Chubbs' new kitty is not in the snake's stomach....yet. 

Houdini is either really mellow or planning his escape. He is so cool..... Thank you, Maggie!! I got my 1st big mouth tort yawn this morning but didn't have my camera/phone to catch it to share.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> Kinda dead around here tonight. But it's a holiday weekend, too. And then there's those dealing with the hurricane damage. Let us know how we can help, please!!
> 
> Have a safe holiday!! I'm so happy Chef didn't end up in the UK & that Chubbs' new kitty is not in the snake's stomach....yet.
> 
> Houdini is either really mellow or planning his escape. He is so cool..... Thank you, Maggie!! I got my 1st big mouth tort yawn this morning but didn't have my camera/phone to catch it to share.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## EllieMay

Jan A said:


> Kinda dead around here tonight. But it's a holiday weekend, too. And then there's those dealing with the hurricane damage. Let us know how we can help, please!!
> 
> Have a safe holiday!! I'm so happy Chef didn't end up in the UK & that Chubbs' new kitty is not in the snake's stomach....yet.
> 
> Houdini is either really mellow or planning his escape. He is so cool..... Thank you, Maggie!! I got my 1st big mouth tort yawn this morning but didn't have my camera/phone to catch it to share.


Hey Happy Birthday!!! Hope you have an extra good weekend!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Lokkje

Happy birthday ???


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 332240


How'd you know I was an old geezer??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> How'd you know I was an old geezer??


My binoculars ?


----------



## zolasmum

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My binoculars ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Yvonne G

Maggie's computer crashed and she's waiting for her son to have time to come see if it can be fixed. She's worried about any of you who may have been affected by the bad weather.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Just FYI.. I know I didn’t have it so bad here(Tennessee)— still bouncing back and forth to New Mexico. But wanted to let everyone know I am ok. Thank god for generators! And country(springs) water sources. I sit at the top of a mountain so water ran down. There was loss of life here during the last two flash floods- about 2 hours east of me.! 

I keep all the ppl who were in worse situations in my thoughts. Hope families and pets are ok.
-Meg


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Jan A said:


> How'd you know I was an old geezer??


Use old geezers have the old geezer radar that seeks out others….


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Use old geezers have the old geezer radar that seeks out others…
> 
> 
> Jan A said:
> 
> 
> 
> How'd you know I was an old geezer??
> 
> 
> 
> happy birthday!
Click to expand...


----------



## Jan A

I officially & unofficially do not recognize my birthday. So once again, Chubbs has introduced facts not in evidence. That studdly portrait he posted a few weeks back is obviously propaganda, he being the old geezer he is!!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

And probably not as young as he pretends to be. I totally believe in your propaganda theory


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Use old geezers have the old geezer radar that seeks out others….


Speaking of geezers ! How the hell are ya??


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Speaking of geezers ! How the hell are ya??


Fair to partly cloudy ?. Got lots going on but have to pop in and catch up with The Nuts


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Fair to partly cloudy ?. Got lots going on but have to pop in and catch up with The Nuts


Never put pop and nuts in the same sentence! ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Obviously I have forgotten some of the simple rules here. I should pop in and out more often


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

We all should lol


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

If it feels good, do it. Then name it after me.


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Kinda dead around here tonight. But it's a holiday weekend, too. And then there's those dealing with the hurricane damage. Let us know how we can help, please!!
> 
> Have a safe holiday!! I'm so happy Chef didn't end up in the UK & that Chubbs' new kitty is not in the snake's stomach....yet.
> 
> Houdini is either really mellow or planning his escape. He is so cool..... Thank you, Maggie!! I got my 1st big mouth tort yawn this morning but didn't have my camera/phone to catch it to share.


Happy birthday ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Jan A said:


> Kinda dead around here tonight. But it's a holiday weekend, too. And then there's those dealing with the hurricane damage. Let us know how we can help, please!!
> 
> Have a safe holiday!! I'm so happy Chef didn't end up in the UK & that Chubbs' new kitty is not in the snake's stomach....yet.
> 
> Houdini is either really mellow or planning his escape. He is so cool..... Thank you, Maggie!! I got my 1st big mouth tort yawn this morning but didn't have my camera/phone to catch it to share.



HAPPY BIRTHDAY JAAAANNNN!!!!!
??????
I hope you get EVERYTHING you want today!!!!! 
And I hope Houdini stays mellow and brings a gift!!! 
?????????????????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

An oldie for the geezers


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> Maggie's computer crashed and she's waiting for her son to have time to come see if it can be fixed. She's worried about any of you who may have been affected by the bad weather.



Thanks for telling us Yvonne.
Please tell her NJ is out of the swamps (finally)…
Not sure about Louisiana or Merryland???
Help!!!
Why can I not spell Merryland?
?‍
How is everyone doing in Oregon and California with those wild crazy fires?
THAT worries ME to death!!!
THE SKY IS RED!!!! ??


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JAAAANNNN!!!!!
> ??????
> I hope you get EVERYTHING you want today!!!!!
> And I hope Houdini stays mellow and brings a gift!!!
> ?????????????????


I'm so glad you're okay ? hope your weather wasn't horrible.


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Kinda dead around here tonight. But it's a holiday weekend, too. And then there's those dealing with the hurricane damage. Let us know how we can help, please!!
> 
> Have a safe holiday!! I'm so happy Chef didn't end up in the UK & that Chubbs' new kitty is not in the snake's stomach....yet.
> 
> Houdini is either really mellow or planning his escape. He is so cool..... Thank you, Maggie!! I got my 1st big mouth tort yawn this morning but didn't have my camera/phone to catch it to share.


Maybe Houdini was an early birthday card ?or was always trying to escape to be with you. It looks like he's happy and taking life easier.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I'm so glad you're okay ? hope your weather wasn't horrible.



Hey Cathy!!
Some how by the grace of God.. we made it out alive…
All is almost back to normal.
Hope your neck of the woods is beautiful and sunny ? today! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Te


Yvonne G said:


> Maggie's computer crashed and she's waiting for her son to have time to come see if it can be fixed. She's worried about any of you who may have been affected by the bad weather.


ll Mags Jay misses her and hurry back!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

My boy found a lil buddy out in the yard


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Hey Cathy!!
> Some how by the grace of God.. we made it out alive…
> All is almost back to normal.
> Hope your neck of the woods is beautiful and sunny ? today! ?


We've been getting our start of autumn weather so half the time I'm sitting around with a blanket on my legs. But probably most people would enjoy it ?. I start getting really cool at 75°f. We've been down to 53°f during the night so the house temps go down. I have not one thing to complain about though. I'm not having the problems a lot of my fellow TFO'ers are having right now. So I'm hoping and praying for them. I did 3 jars of Crab apple jelly so far if you saw it on the CDR. My sister in law managed to get a jar out of me already ?? It's supposed to be for Christmas baskets ?? that's ok she can be my guinea pig ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My boy found a lil buddy out in the yard
> View attachment 332276


You do know you have a new pet ? right ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> You do know you have a new pet ? right ?


I knew it when he found it lmao


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> An oldie for the geezers


Great song but the dumb video!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Great song but the dumb video!


Agree!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Its time


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Fair to partly cloudy ?. Got lots going on but have to pop in and catch up with The Nuts


Hows Archie doing???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I knew it when he found it lmao


I can't wait to see Chef's take on it.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I can't wait to see Chef's take on it.?


Em is rap god!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Em is rap god!


I love m and m? I shouldn't cause they cuss so much.? but I do ?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I love m and m? I shouldn't cause they cuss so much.? but I do ?


I had to take a break and go watch the real slim shady again.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I had to take a break and go watch the real slim shady again.


Cathie is gangster lol


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cathie is gangster lol


Yea but when you're a little geezer person people just laugh about it ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Yea but when you're a little geezer person people just laugh about it ?


Then u give them an *** whooping lol


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Then u give them an *** whooping lol


Wonder what my parents where thinking when I put a magazine down my pants when I knew I had one coming?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

My wannabe gangster look


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

With a magazine down my pants haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

My lil one earlier .. says hes planting food for jellie ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My boy found a lil buddy out in the yard
> View attachment 332276




Oooooo!!!!!!!!!!
What’s he gonna call it?????
DO NOT FEED IT TO YOUR TORTOISE OR CAT OR DOG OR SNAKE OR LIZARD OR GOAT OR ANY ANIMALS!!! 
If you don’t want it , send it to me.
I will take care of the poor little thing.
But really, your son could learn about how to care for animals and THIS would be a good start! 
How beautiful he is too!
Wow! What colors!!!
It MUST be a GIRL!? ??
More pictures!!!! 
More pictures!!! ????
Your son too!!! He is a cutie pie!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I love m and m? I shouldn't cause they cuss so much.? but I do ?



Me too!! ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Then u give them an *** whooping lol



Better yet… hit em with a tack hammer!
These youngsters don’t know what a tack hammer is and would NEVER see it coming! ?
…just a suggestion..??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My wannabe gangster look
> View attachment 332279





Chubbs the tegu said:


> My lil one earlier .. says hes planting food for jellie ?
> View attachment 332280



Sooo adorable!!!
And looks JUST like the mail man!…
? I mean…. The cable….. I….uuuhhh….
I mean… YOU Chubbs. ?


----------



## Lokkje

I couldn’t resist. Toasty hates me. I’m thinking I need some tortoise costumes now.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> I couldn’t resist. Toasty hates me. I’m thinking I need some tortoise costumes now.


??‍


----------



## TurtzInMyYard

The more I visit this site, the more I begin to realize it's a veritable garden of different kinds of people. Not sure what I expected, but, like turtles, eventually we 'get there', where ever 'there' is. I think I will like the Nuthouse....cheers!


----------



## TurtzInMyYard

Lokkje said:


> I couldn’t resist. Toasty hates me. I’m thinking I need some tortoise costumes now.


OMG........omg........I would hate you too, dear.


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> I couldn’t resist. Toasty hates me. I’m thinking I need some tortoise costumes now.


I think Toasty has a little bit of a smug look with his cool looking hat ? he might come to enjoy it. Especially if it gives some shade ?


----------



## Jan A

TurtzInMyYard said:


> The more I visit this site, the more I begin to realize it's a veritable garden of different kinds of people. Not sure what I expected, but, like turtles, eventually we 'get there', where ever 'there' is. I think I will like the Nuthouse....cheers!


We are one & all nut jobs in one way or another. We have peculiar interests but far & away, humor in common. We rock!!


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Sooo adorable!!!
> And looks JUST like the mail man!…
> ? I mean…. The cable….. I….uuuhhh….
> I mean… YOU Chubbs. ?


Yea and just think in a few years or a blink of the eye we'll have two of them. Cause he's trying to follow in his daddy's footsteps already ??


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> Yea and just think in a few years or a blink of the eye we'll have two of them. Cause he's trying to follow in his daddy's footsteps already ??


We are not ready for 2 Chubbs.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> We are not ready for 2 Chubbs.


We would need 2 nut houses and a pile of valium


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> We are one & all nut jobs in one way or another. We have peculiar interests but far & away, humor in common. We rock!!


AMEN!


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> We are not ready for 2 Chubbs.


We have a few short years ? you gotta admit he's cute though ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hows Archie doing???


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> We would need 2 nut houses and a pile of valium


I have a barbiturates bar with alcohol and mixers set up in the teachers lounge. All this COVID crap in the schools is making everyone…..nuts!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

I just got home from work, on a Sunday! Had to call, email and send out notices to parents about another COVID case in school.


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I just got home from work, on a Sunday! Had to call, email and send out notices to parents about another COVID case in school.


It's ridiculous how schools around here are handling it. There's several children in my family that are being affected by mishandling of a pandemic. One young guy is in quarantine because a close contact tested positive and has a sister that is not. Same school. But while she was in class a child next to her coughed in her face and she's sick now but still not quarantined. Another child with autism has tested positive and is in pretty close contact with my son's family and they did get sick. So far they have tested negative thank God. The schools here are not really following CDC guidelines but making up their own as it goes on and their ideas are downright stupid. They're going to fool around too much and let it spread out of control again.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I just got home from work, on a Sunday! Had to call, email and send out notices to parents about another COVID case in school.


Thats some BS


----------



## TurtzInMyYard

Jan A said:


> We are one & all nut jobs in one way or another. We have peculiar interests but far & away, humor in common. We rock!!


I concur. Who of us is better or worse than another? We all have our little quirks, quarks and queer peculiarities. Humor is a MUST!


----------



## TurtzInMyYard

Cathie G said:


> It's ridiculous how schools around here are handling it. There's several children in my family that are being affected by mishandling of a pandemic. One young guy is in quarantine because a close contact tested positive and has a sister that is not. Same school. But while she was in class a child next to her coughed in her face and she's sick now but still not quarantined. Another child with autism has tested positive and is in pretty close contact with my son's family and they did get sick. So far they have tested negative thank God. The schools here are not really following CDC guidelines but making up their own as it goes on and their ideas are downright stupid. They're going to fool around too much and let it spread out of control again.


The CDC is not calling the shots. They are following the orders given by 'government appointed' physicians. The CDC began whistling a completely different tune on a number of 'tried and true' protocols for the management and containment of pathogenic organisms when COVID-19 made its big splash in Jan of 2020. That was a big red flag to me that something wicked, this way comes.


----------



## Cathie G

TurtzInMyYard said:


> The CDC is not calling the shots. They are following the orders given by 'government appointed' physicians. The CDC began whistling a completely different tune on a number of 'tried and true' protocols for the management and containment of pathogenic organisms when COVID-19 made its big splash in Jan of 2020. That was a big red flag to me that something wicked, this way comes.


Yes. And same with the schools. I actually think covid had been going around even where I live way before January 2020. If a child in a family is being quarantined due to exposure, to be actually effective, so do the other children in that family. I know from experience that there is a period of time when you have covid 19 but don't know it because you're just a little under the weather. As sick as I ended up, I didn't think I had it because the symptoms I should have had (according to the news) I didn't. Then I tested positive. Some people don't know it because they aren't as sick as the news says you should be. A different brother than the brother I live with only got tested because he'd been around me so much and felt a little sick. He was positive as well as my brother that I live with. They only felt sick 2 or 3 days. My case got pretty bad before it was over after a month or more. I don't understand why people think that wearing a mask is such a big deal and political and a rights issue. The child that coughed spit in our little girls face would have coughed into a piece of cloth instead of the face of her classmate..ok my rant is over ???


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> It's ridiculous how schools around here are handling it. There's several children in my family that are being affected by mishandling of a pandemic. One young guy is in quarantine because a close contact tested positive and has a sister that is not. Same school. But while she was in class a child next to her coughed in her face and she's sick now but still not quarantined. Another child with autism has tested positive and is in pretty close contact with my son's family and they did get sick. So far they have tested negative thank God. The schools here are not really following CDC guidelines but making up their own as it goes on and their ideas are downright stupid. They're going to fool around too much and let it spread out of control again.


And try explaining contact of a contact, and close contact of a contact to a parent who is freaking out. At least my principal is by the book and doing things according to CDC and dept of health, but it’s still a mess. Poor teachers are scrambling to get work to take home, we’re assigning laptops and doing drive thru pickups. The other hard part is the elementary kids are too young to get vaccinated. In 2 recent cases, the mothers are both nurses who attended a large family party smh


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

It’s kinda the same here too, 1 child tested positive and the sibling tested negative. Someone’s coworker tested positive, so they had to get tested and was positive with absolutely no symptoms.


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> And try explaining contact of a contact, and close contact of a contact to a parent who is freaking out. At least my principal is by the book and doing things according to CDC and dept of health, but it’s still a mess. Poor teachers are scrambling to get work to take home, we’re assigning laptops and doing drive thru pickups. The other hard part is the elementary kids are too young to get vaccinated. In 2 recent cases, the mothers are both nurses who attended a large family party smh


Yes I do feel really sorry for the teachers. We think we have it bad with 2 or so kids. And stuck at home being safe.They have 29 or 30 to make them keep social distancing and make them not be little touchy feelly lovey dovey children on top of all the lessons. All I can say about the nurses is I believe you. About 3 months ago I was in the ER and got dragged down the hallway by the tubing of my IV. I had to run to keep up with her. It's all ridiculous.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Snoopy’s mom said:


> View attachment 332316



Now…. He is absolutely gorgeous!!!
?
Sooo glad you rescued him!!!
???


----------



## Jan A

Snoopy’s mom said:


> View attachment 332316


Oh, what a happy smile!! You did this, Snoopy'sMom!!


----------



## Lokkje

Sooo…don’t like politics. Don’t like arguing. Left cold dark room cuz Sporky and I thought it was getting a bit intense. That said I am leaving endocrinology at the end of this month and am switching to hospital medicine due to shortages of physicians directly due to COVID. There’s been lots of debate and controversy about masks, vaccines and unproven drugs. Me, well I just take care of all comers, send heartfelt sympathy cards to families who lose their loved ones, and pray we all get through this together. Everyone stay safe however you need to do it. ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Jan A said:


> Oh, what a happy smile!! You did this, Snoopy'sMom!!


You helped! He does smile doesn’t he?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Lokkje said:


> Sooo…don’t like politics. Don’t like arguing. Left cold dark room cuz Sporky and I thought it was getting a bit intense. That said I am leaving endocrinology at the end of this month and am switching to hospital medicine due to shortages of physicians directly due to COVID. There’s been lots of debate and controversy about masks, vaccines and unproven drugs. Me, well I just take care of all comers, send heartfelt sympathy cards to families who lose their loved ones, and pray we all get through this together. Everyone stay safe however you need to do it. ?


I am right their with you and Many Thanks for switching!!! We need you


----------



## Blackdog1714

TurtzInMyYard said:


> The CDC is not calling the shots. They are following the orders given by 'government appointed' physicians. The CDC began whistling a completely different tune on a number of 'tried and true' protocols for the management and containment of pathogenic organisms when COVID-19 made its big splash in Jan of 2020. That was a big red flag to me that something wicked, this way comes.


Just a reminder why I feel masks should be mandatory all the time! Enjoy this short informative video on how gross uncovered sneezes are!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Just a reminder why I feel masks should be mandatory all the time! Enjoy this short informative video on how gross uncovered sneezes are!


They should mandate masks on butts too... i think the lady in front of me at the grocery store farted yesterday!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> View attachment 332316


Do u have him on the nicotine patch?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> Just a reminder why I feel masks should be mandatory all the time! Enjoy this short informative video on how gross uncovered sneezes are!



Saw something like that report a long time ago, way before covid. That’s why covering your face is imperative! Always should be, not just because of covid. There is OTHER STUFF you could get!!! ? yuck!!
Seeing all of that spit go EVERYWHERE.
Eeewwww!!!!
Remind me to post an “eye surgery” video for you Blackdog when YOU are eating breakfast! ???


----------



## TurtzInMyYard

Cathie G said:


> Yes. And same with the schools. I actually think covid had been going around even where I live way before January 2020. If a child in a family is being quarantined due to exposure, to be actually effective, so do the other children in that family. I know from experience that there is a period of time when you have covid 19 but don't know it because you're just a little under the weather. As sick as I ended up, I didn't think I had it because the symptoms I should have had (according to the news) I didn't. Then I tested positive. Some people don't know it because they aren't as sick as the news says you should be. A different brother than the brother I live with only got tested because he'd been around me so much and felt a little sick. He was positive as well as my brother that I live with. They only felt sick 2 or 3 days. My case got pretty bad before it was over after a month or more. I don't understand why people think that wearing a mask is such a big deal and political and a rights issue. The child that coughed spit in our little girls face would have coughed into a piece of cloth instead of the face of her classmate..ok my rant is over ???


I don't think most people mind wearing a mask, it's a minor inconvenience, but it does trap LARGE droplet contaminants, however COVID-19 is an infinitesimally tiny virus which catches a ride on moisture vapor from your lungs, nose and mouth, during breathing, coughing or sneezing. My only objection is everyone is wearing the wrong mask. The N-95 offers the most effective protection. Paper surgical masks and cloth masks do not prevent the microscopic vapor droplets containing COVID from passing through your mask when you exhale, and then passing through someone else's mask when they inhale. But--- people do not like feeling helpless and it makes people feel better to have a face covering however, its a bit of a misnomer and a false sense of security. If they were truly effective, we would not have so many hospitalizations and deaths. 

Incidentally, last December I booked a flight with Delta airlines. I arrived with my N-95 mask in place, uncomfortable as they are, and as I approach the jetway to board, the attendant stopped me and informed me I couldn't board the plane wearing my mask and then she promptly handed me the thin, sub-quality paper surgical mask to wear instead. When I asked why, she said, "Because your mask has 'the valve' and it only protects you'. 

I looked at her and asked if she understood that she was asking me, to give up maximum protection, in favor of substandard? She glazed over. I sat down my carry-on and put her mask OVER my N-95. I was not about to get on a plane full of people, sitting that closely together without the N-95. 

Throughout the course of this journey with COVID, there has been one conundrum after another. I hope and pray at some point, they are able to pull all the loose ends together and we can all get back to normal...

Godspeed...on that. Cheers


----------



## TurtzInMyYard

Blackdog1714 said:


> Just a reminder why I feel masks should be mandatory all the time! Enjoy this short informative video on how gross uncovered sneezes are!


Yeah, it does make you wanna hurl, doesn't it?


----------



## TurtzInMyYard

Chubbs the tegu said:


> They should mandate masks on butts too... i think the lady in front of me at the grocery store farted yesterday!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Turtzinmyyard! Was that you??? I knew u looked familiar


----------



## TurtzInMyYard

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Turtzinmyyard! Was that you??? I knew u looked familiar


It couldn't have been! I don't fart, I breeeezzzeee


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

TurtzInMyYard said:


> It couldn't have been! I don't fart, I breeeezzzeee


Just be careful that breeeezeee doesnt turn into a need for a sqeegeee


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just be careful that breeeezeee doesnt turn into a need for a sqeegeee


That reminds me I need to order some new undershorts!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> That reminds me I need to order some new undershorts!!


----------



## TurtzInMyYard

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just be careful that breeeezeee doesnt turn into a need for a sqeegeee


Quite right. ?


----------



## TurtzInMyYard

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 332339


They're called 'diapers' my friend....be sure to get the ones with the elastic around the legs?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

TurtzInMyYard said:


> They're called 'diapers' my friend....be sure to get the ones with the elastic around the legs?


I just lay puppy pads around the house


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


This video was shot where I was self destructing this weekend!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My lil one earlier .. says hes planting food for jellie ?
> View attachment 332280


Be still my heart!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Oooooo!!!!!!!!!!
> What’s he gonna call it?????
> DO NOT FEED IT TO YOUR TORTOISE OR CAT OR DOG OR SNAKE OR LIZARD OR GOAT OR ANY ANIMALS!!!
> If you don’t want it , send it to me.
> I will take care of the poor little thing.
> But really, your son could learn about how to care for animals and THIS would be a good start!
> How beautiful he is too!
> Wow! What colors!!!
> It MUST be a GIRL!? ??
> More pictures!!!!
> More pictures!!! ????
> Your son too!!! He is a cutie pie!!!


I knew that would get you!!


----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> View attachment 332316


He’s so handsome!! What a lucky fellow.


----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I just got home from work, on a Sunday! Had to call, email and send out notices to parents about another COVID case in school.


I get one of those emails every single school day ? My middle daughter got It last week and is highly medicated and quarantinEd.. she’s doing well though and has secretly liked having to shut in ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Do u have him on the nicotine patch?


He keeps eating it


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> He keeps eating it


Happy Birthday!! If u have B-day sex do u call it Snoop doggy? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Have some wine.. a lot.. really lot! Am i looking better yet? Haha


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Now…. He is absolutely gorgeous!!!
> ?
> Sooo glad you rescued him!!!
> ???


WE rescued him


----------



## Lokkje

Snoopy’s mom said:


> He keeps eating it


? happy birthday ???


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

EllieMay said:


> He’s so handsome!! What a lucky fellow.


Thank you for helping the rescue efforts!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> ? happy birthday ???


How ya been Doc?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy Birthday!! If u have B-day sex do u call it Snoop doggy? ?


Um…..no. Lol. I call it (oops, family friendly forum)


----------



## Lokkje

Very busy. How’s work with you?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Have some wine.. a lot.. really lot! Am i looking better yet? Haha


Both of you are gorgeous. You didn’t tell me you had a twin


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Lokkje said:


> ? happy birthday ???


Thank you!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Very busy. How’s work with you?


Yeah! I feel ur pain


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Um…..no. Lol. I call it (oops, family friendly forum)


AKA.. STFU jay lmao


----------



## EllieMay

Well Happy Birthday!! A holiday just for you.. do something crazy and blame it on me! 


Snoopy’s mom said:


> He keeps eating it


----------



## TurtzInMyYard

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I just lay puppy pads around the house


Ahhh....you're one of _those._ Something tells me your nose is _raw..._


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

EllieMay said:


> Well Happy Birthday!! A holiday just for you.. do something crazy and blame it on me!


Oooohh! I get permission to blame someone else, well this is a first, but I’ll take it!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

I need n


EllieMay said:


> Well Happy Birthday!! A holiday just for you.. do something crazy and blame it on me!


Do you have bail money?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I need n
> 
> Do you have bail money?


Well now u got urself a situation.. shes in the next cell over


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Orange is the new black nut house style


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Sooo…don’t like politics. Don’t like arguing. Left cold dark room cuz Sporky and I thought it was getting a bit intense. That said I am leaving endocrinology at the end of this month and am switching to hospital medicine due to shortages of physicians directly due to COVID. There’s been lots of debate and controversy about masks, vaccines and unproven drugs. Me, well I just take care of all comers, send heartfelt sympathy cards to families who lose their loved ones, and pray we all get through this together. Everyone stay safe however you need to do it. ?


You're a wonderful person and we're all so blessed to have you and the others that are sticking it out despite the virus.?


----------



## Cathie G

TurtzInMyYard said:


> I don't think most people mind wearing a mask, it's a minor inconvenience, but it does trap LARGE droplet contaminants, however COVID-19 is an infinitesimally tiny virus which catches a ride on moisture vapor from your lungs, nose and mouth, during breathing, coughing or sneezing. My only objection is everyone is wearing the wrong mask. The N-95 offers the most effective protection. Paper surgical masks and cloth masks do not prevent the microscopic vapor droplets containing COVID from passing through your mask when you exhale, and then passing through someone else's mask when they inhale. But--- people do not like feeling helpless and it makes people feel better to have a face covering however, its a bit of a misnomer and a false sense of security. If they were truly effective, we would not have so many hospitalizations and deaths.
> 
> Incidentally, last December I booked a flight with Delta airlines. I arrived with my N-95 mask in place, uncomfortable as they are, and as I approach the jetway to board, the attendant stopped me and informed me I couldn't board the plane wearing my mask and then she promptly handed me the thin, sub-quality paper surgical mask to wear instead. When I asked why, she said, "Because your mask has 'the valve' and it only protects you'.
> 
> I looked at her and asked if she understood that she was asking me, to give up maximum protection, in favor of substandard? She glazed over. I sat down my carry-on and put her mask OVER my N-95. I was not about to get on a plane full of people, sitting that closely together without the N-95.
> 
> Throughout the course of this journey with COVID, there has been one conundrum after another. I hope and pray at some point, they are able to pull all the loose ends together and we can all get back to normal...
> 
> Godspeed...on that. Cheers


If I could wear a N-95 mask I would. I can't wear any of those types of paper masks because they literally make me sick. And it lasts for a couple of days.So some protection is better than nothing. The cloth ones help me with allergies and many of the other stuff going around too so I'll be wearing them from now on.?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

EllieMay said:


> He’s so handsome!! What a lucky fellow.


Thanks to you and the gang!


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> You helped! He does smile doesn’t he?


Happy birthday. You are in the same league as me ?. We are literally one of those people whose birthday falls on labor day in more ways than one ??


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Thank you! Yes, Labor Day oh my


----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Oooohh! I get permission to blame someone else, well this is a first, but I’ll take it!


Lol.. it’s a pretty good gift ain’t it!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I need n
> 
> Do you have bail money?


I do…. But we are going to need someone to go get it for us ??


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well now u got urself a situation.. shes in the next cell over


Damn!!! Great minds think alike.. or something ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

EllieMay said:


> Lol.. it’s a pretty good gift ain’t it!!!


The best gift ever. Whoooooooo argghhh! I’m off to make trouble around town!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

EllieMay said:


> I do…. But we are going to need someone to go get it for us ??


Hey, where’s Chubbs? ?


----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> The best gift ever. Whoooooooo argghhh! I’m off to make trouble around town!


Ok.. let me know if I need to catch the red eye to Hawaii


----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Hey, where’s Chubbs? ?


Ummm… last I saw he was a bit tied up… ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

By whom? ?


----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> By whom? ?


monkey hear no evil, monkey see no evil, monkey speak no evil ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Ok.. let me know if I need to catch the red eye to Hawaii


Just dont catch the pink eye in hawaii


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just dont catch the pink eye in hawaii


?‍


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

EllieMay said:


> monkey hear no evil, monkey see no evil, monkey speak no evil ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> I knew that would get you!!



Just sparked me right up! ???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> How ya been Doc?



Don’t you mean “what’s up doc?” ??

Had to watch my spelling of “doc” 
With my man hands I almost hit an “ I “
Instead of the “o” in doc!!! 
???‍??


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Just sparked me right up! ???


Oh no!!! I think I caught something from you. It might be more fun having a tank for a pet snail ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I need n
> 
> Do you have bail money?



Ok… who’s got the shell this time?
We have to put it on again and bail out snoopysmom…?‍?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well now u got urself a situation.. shes in the next cell over



“N”??
Is that like James Bond’s “Q”??
??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Ummm… last I saw he was a bit tied up… ?





EllieMay said:


> Ummm… last I saw he was a bit tied up… ?



Yea, but he probably LIKES it.??


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chefdenoel10 said:


> “N”??
> Is that like James Bond’s “Q”??
> ??


More like I got rudely interrupted by a teenager looking for food as usual.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

EllieMay said:


> Damn!!! Great minds think alike.. or something ?


In our case, more like "something"


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> Happy birthday. You are in the same league as me ?. We are literally one of those people whose birthday falls on labor day in more ways than one ??


Happy Birthday! This year I did the labor for you. You have to wait till 2026 so you can do the labor next!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

@Cathie G just for ur Bday!


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Happy Birthday! This year I did the labor for you. You have to wait till 2026 so you can do the labor next!


I used to work with 2 people that our birthdays fell on labor day together. That was kinda special ?. This year I just discovered it fell on Rosh Hashanah and I spent a large part of the day canning Crab Apple jelly (apples and honey are a traditional treat). I should try it but I'm just about fed up with it. Tomorrow will be my last day canning jars of it. I only get 3 half pint jars a batch. It was fun but too much labor!?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> @Cathie G just for ur Bday!


One of these days I'll have to show my favorite veterinarian just what his e-birthday card company sent me ? Thaaannnks


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> I used to work with 2 people that our birthdays fell on labor day together. That was kinda special ?. This year I just discovered it fell on Rosh Hashanah and I spent a large part of the day canning Crab Apple jelly (apples and honey are a traditional treat). I should try it but I'm just about fed up with it. Tomorrow will be my last day canning jars of it. I only get 3 half pint jars a batch. It was fun but too much labor!?


Well the work is done today!!! Get your CELEBRATE on!!! https://giphy.com/clips/studiosoriginals-dancing-2OPsDBOTlIDtIX8418


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Well the work is done today!!! Get your CELEBRATE on!!! https://giphy.com/clips/studiosoriginals-dancing-2OPsDBOTlIDtIX8418


Oh I'm celebrating ?. I remembered something! How to can ? I haven't done it in 40 years... let alone working with a fruit I didn't know was edible. It's a wonderful jelly. Sweet and tart. Aannd I'm just one more day older. That's a real cause for celebrating ?


----------



## Cathie G

Joe bought me a birthday present ?. I guess I'm collecting salt and pepper shakers.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

EllieMay said:


> Well the work is done today!!! Get your CELEBRATE on!!! https://giphy.com/clips/studiosoriginals-dancing-2OPsDBOTlIDtIX8418


Whoo hoo!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> @Cathie G just for ur Bday!



OH NOOOOO!!!!!…..
Not AGAIN!…?‍


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I used to work with 2 people that our birthdays fell on labor day together. That was kinda special ?. This year I just discovered it fell on Rosh Hashanah and I spent a large part of the day canning Crab Apple jelly (apples and honey are a traditional treat). I should try it but I'm just about fed up with it. Tomorrow will be my last day canning jars of it. I only get 3 half pint jars a batch. It was fun but too much labor!?



Happy Birthday ????? Cathy!!
Hope it was GREAT!!
Sorry I missed you today.
Today was my first day back to work. 
That emoji sums it up alright…
I hope all your wishes come true today, tonight and …?…. Tomorrow morning? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Well the work is done today!!! Get your CELEBRATE on!!! https://giphy.com/clips/studiosoriginals-dancing-2OPsDBOTlIDtIX8418



That was Cathy last night! ?


----------



## Lokkje

Cathie G said:


> Joe bought me a birthday present ?. I guess I'm collecting salt and pepper shakers.
> View attachment 332416


Cute! Happy birthday to you and my gift ? I won’t sing!


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> OH NOOOOO!!!!!…..
> Not AGAIN!…?‍


I know that song is ridiculous but so was my little mini Rex named QueSi!. She was a little hot tamale just like the girls in that crazy song. It fit her to a T. She drove me nuts. I didn't have much peace from the day I brought her home. She even insisted that I hold her which isn't normal for bunnies. I still miss her. ? Dilly would use his tail to try and bug her at times flipping it out like a fishing line. When she finally took the bait and went for him and his tail he got the heck out of Dodge ? I have videos of a teeny rabbit chasing a big cat. That video was sent to me from my vet's e-birthday card company. It always brings back happy times with QueSi!.?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Joe bought me a birthday present ?. I guess I'm collecting salt and pepper shakers.
> View attachment 332416


Awww!! That’s very sweet.. and what good taste he has!


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Cute! Happy birthday to you and my gift ? I won’t sing!


You could sing and join with me. We might sound like a frog choir ? but wait maybe not as good ??


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> You could sing and join with me. We might sound like a frog choir ? but wait maybe not as good ??


Maggie3fan was still offline this am. She said to tell y'all "hi", she misses us & she has 3 rescue Russians, so more shenanigans to report on. Mary Knobbins went to a bbq with her & was quite the hit --so-to-speak.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Awww!! That’s very sweet.. and what good taste he has!


He came home with another glass Bunny today. It is sweet so I have to be enthralled. I'm getting quite a collection ?. So far I have several bunny and several tortoise collectables.


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Maggie3fan was still offline this am. She said to tell y'all "hi", she misses us & she has 3 rescue Russians, so more shenanigans to report on. Mary Knobbins went to a bbq with her & was quite the hit --so-to-speak.


I can't wait tell her hi back from me.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy hump day NUTS!


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy hump day NUTS!


Today is our 2-week anniversary w/ Houdini. He's turned out to be fairly mellow. Doesn't go out & party out all night. Goes to bed early. Not at all like me.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> Today is our 2-week anniversary w/ Houdini. He's turned out to be fairly mellow. Doesn't go out & party out all night. Goes to bed early. Not at all like me.


Its the calm before the storm


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy hump day NUTS!


Yep my canning days are over ??


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Today is our 2-week anniversary w/ Houdini. He's turned out to be fairly mellow. Doesn't go out & party out all night. Goes to bed early. Not at all like me.


Well it's one of two things. He's either very content or he's recuperating. I love tortoises and I trust them to be their little ?head self ??


----------



## TurtzInMyYard

Cathie G said:


> Joe bought me a birthday present ?. I guess I'm collecting salt and pepper shakers.
> View attachment 332416


Collecting is an understatement with this pair.....better keep them separated or you will have so many you won't be able to give them away....


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy thirstday Nuts and nutets! And welcome back football!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy hump day NUTS!


Happy Thursday!! 1 day closer…


----------



## EllieMay

Jan A said:


> Today is our 2-week anniversary w/ Houdini. He's turned out to be fairly mellow. Doesn't go out & party out all night. Goes to bed early. Not at all like me.


Happy anniversary Houdini!!! 
( He’s setting you up, You know!) ?


----------



## EllieMay

On the job!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Jan A

EllieMay said:


>





EllieMay said:


>


She poured out perfectly good wine! OMG!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> She poured out perfectly good wine! OMG!!


She started licking the ground when she realized what she did


----------



## EllieMay

Jan A said:


> She poured out perfectly good wine! OMG!!


Shameful!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> She started licking the ground when she realized what she did


Waste not / want not ??? ???


----------



## EllieMay

When’s the last time y’all seen one of these??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Seen what? A milf or a cute lil boy? ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> When’s the last time y’all seen one of these??
> 
> View attachment 332470





EllieMay said:


> When’s the last time y’all seen one of these??
> 
> View attachment 332470


They have them at the Mall over here. The pic booth i mean lol


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Seen what? A milf or a cute lil boy? ??


O M G ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> They have them at the Mall over here. The pic booth i mean lol


Jayden and I had a play date last month and he dragged me in one.. I think the last time I did that was when Jess was little??

I also don’t visit the malls very often ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Jayden and I had a play date last month and he dragged me in one.. I think the last time I did that was when Jess was little??
> 
> I also don’t visit the malls very often ?


I take my blowup doll to the mall just to take pics in the booth. People are so rude! Dont they know its rude to stare


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> O M G ?


Sorry.. my brain to finger filter is not working again lol


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I take my blowup doll to the mall just to take pics in the booth. People are so rude! Dont they know its rude to stare


It’s so early in the day but you have indeed made me snort… and I’m alcohol free.. WTH
???


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sorry.. my brain to finger filter is not working again lol


Well I didn’t realize that you had one at all.. so there is hope for improvement???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> It’s so early in the day but you have indeed made me snort… and I’m alcohol free.. WTH
> ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Well I didn’t realize that you had one at all.. so there is hope for improvement???


There may be hope. but if i was a betting man... i wouldnt waste my money


----------



## EllieMay

I was Outside yesterday checking the temps in the tortoise boxes since it’s dropping at nights now….( My RHP has quit in the single box so I had to put in a CHE until I can get a new mini oil heater) anyway, while double checking the duplex, Toretto lumbered over and I noticed that he can no longer fit between the stump and the fence… which is a pretty wide area.. He has turned into a TANK overnight!! Pictures don’t do it justice but I’m going to have to weigh him and see if my eyes are plying tricks on me.. ITS CRAZY!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I was Outside yesterday checking the temps in the tortoise boxes since it’s dropping at nights now….( My RHP has quit in the single box so I had to put in a CHE until I can get a new mini oil heater) anyway, while double checking the duplex, Toretto lumbered over and I noticed that he can no longer fit between the stump and the fence… which is a pretty wide area.. He has turned into a TANK overnight!! Pictures don’t do it justice but I’m going to have to weigh him and see if my eyes are plying tricks on me.. ITS CRAZY!!


At least hes not humping ur leg yet


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Man i miss my sulcata ( and no not because he humped my leg!)


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> At least hes not humping ur leg yet


He would break it!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Man i miss my sulcata ( and no not because he humped my leg!)


Come and visit mine.. I may send one back with you ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> He would break it!!


You just made his confidence go up 100 fold lolll


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Come and visit mine.. I may send one back with you ?


Pfft... ill probably end up with another child support payment ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

TurtzInMyYard said:


> Collecting is an understatement with this pair.....better keep them separated or you will have so many you won't be able to give them away....


You're right ? Joe is the collector and after awhile you don't have any room left and you gotta clean it too. Of course that job will be left to me. After awhile all the crap has to be boxed and then you just have boxes with pretty stuff in them that can't be seen. ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Shameful!!!


Yeah! She's abusing alcohol ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Pfft... ill probably end up with another child support payment ??


I’ll trade you.. 

tortoises man.. tortoises!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Damn no football fans pregaming smh


----------



## EllieMay

I’m watching The fox and the hound…
and I think…. There’s a hole in the bottle ?


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I’m watching The fox and the hound…
> and I think…. There’s a hole in the bottle ?


Im watching The bottle and my mouth


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im watching The bottle and my mouth


Ummm… I’m sure that very interesting..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Ummm… I’m sure that very interesting..


Welll my blowup doll finds it very interesting.. her face looks shocked! It hasnt moved in 4 hrs


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Welll my blowup doll finds it very interesting.. her face looks shocked! It hasnt moved in 4 hrs


Full on laughing snort achieved..


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I take my blowup doll to the mall just to take pics in the booth. People are so rude! Dont they know its rude to stare


You are not telling the whole story Chubbs. The mall, the movies, out to dinner, in the HOV lane......


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sorry.. my brain to finger filter is not working again lol


Ahem, did it ever work?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Ahem, did it ever work?


Did urs? Wait... where are ur fingers ? ?? nope ur filters are failing u also haha


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

You donʻt want to know where my fingers are


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> You donʻt want to know where my fingers are


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> When’s the last time y’all seen one of these??
> 
> View attachment 332470




1973?


----------



## TurtzInMyYard

Cathie G said:


> You're right ? Joe is the collector and after awhile you don't have any room left and you gotta clean it too. Of course that job will be left to me. After awhile all the crap has to be boxed and then you just have boxes with pretty stuff in them that can't be seen. ?


My Dear, Cathie...what wisdom you tell. When I was a small, I lived next door to a retired couple. The lady of the house had a penchant for collecting figurines of dogs. Her modest home was probably built in the 1910's and boasted a multi-tiered, open shelved corner display located in the living room. I think it had five shelves. I remember there were medium height dogs on the top shelf and really tall dogs that sat on the floor, underneath the lowest shelf. 

I was fascinated with them all! I visited on occasion, but at every visit, I always engaged my neighbor in conversation about her collection. She would always emphasize what a dusting challenge they all were. She had QUITE a collection. I love trinkets too but over recent years I have avoided 'collecting' any more stuff.


Cathie G said:


> You're right ? Joe is the collector and after awhile you don't have any room left and you gotta clean it too. Of course that job will be left to me. After awhile all the crap has to be boxed and then you just have boxes with pretty stuff in them that can't be seen. ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

TurtzInMyYard said:


> My Dear, Cathie...what wisdom you tell. When I was a small, I lived next door to a retired couple. The lady of the house had a penchant for collecting figurines of dogs. Her modest home was probably built in the 1910's and boasted a multi-tiered, open shelved corner display located in the living room. I think it had five shelves. I remember there were medium height dogs on the top shelf and really tall dogs that sat on the floor, underneath the lowest shelf.
> 
> I was fascinated with them all! I visited on occasion, but at every visit, I always engaged my neighbor in conversation about her collection. She would always emphasize what a dusting challenge they all were. She had QUITE a collection. I love trinkets too but over recent years I have avoided 'collecting' any more stuff.


Letʻs see what JanA has to say about collecting things.


----------



## Jan A

EllieMay said:


> Jayden and I had a play date last month and he dragged me in one.. I think the last time I did that was when Jess was little??
> 
> I also don’t visit the malls very often ?





Snoopy’s mom said:


> Letʻs see what JanA has to say about collecting things.


LOL. After the last yr of packing, throwing out & moving from one state to another, cleaning out my father-in-law's home where they hadn't thrown ANYTHING out since the early '70s, I now have this to say about buying or collecting anything....if it collects dust, cat hair, insects, or if i can't eat it, wear it, use it or grow it, I don't buy it. 

Hubby is another story. He brought a lot here so he can sort it. He gets this from his father obviously.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> 1973?


mine came in black and white...


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> When’s the last time y’all seen one of these??
> 
> View attachment 332470


We had one in our mall lately. I GOTTA see if it's still there ? I didn't know they were in color nowadays.?


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> mine came in black and white...


So glad to see you back online!!! after all, this room is entertainment that you just can’t miss ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> mine came in black and white...


Hey Mags! Missed ya crazy a$$ lol i mean that as a compliment


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy friday all!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

So i bought a pair of these scissors for chopping up weeds and greens for the torts. Love em! Save so much time
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0129HZM7W/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Wow! Nice find.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Wow! Nice find.


Yeah.. now when i snip my finger i need 5 bandaids instead of 1


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hey Mags! Missed ya crazy a$$ lol i mean that as a compliment


Thanks


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> mine came in black and white...


Those were fun too  and glad to see you back.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

TurtzInMyYard said:


> My Dear, Cathie...what wisdom you tell. When I was a small, I lived next door to a retired couple. The lady of the house had a penchant for collecting figurines of dogs. Her modest home was probably built in the 1910's and boasted a multi-tiered, open shelved corner display located in the living room. I think it had five shelves. I remember there were medium height dogs on the top shelf and really tall dogs that sat on the floor, underneath the lowest shelf.
> 
> I was fascinated with them all! I visited on occasion, but at every visit, I always engaged my neighbor in conversation about her collection. She would always emphasize what a dusting challenge they all were. She had QUITE a collection. I love trinkets too but over recent years I have avoided 'collecting' any more stuff.



If I knew then what I know now (as an adult)….
I would never have “collected” anything!
No where to put it
No chance of throwing it out…

Just all sits here and what I realize i do is….
I just “collect” DUST!!

Sick of cleaning every week..
Look like a hoarder..
If I ever start over somewhere else I promised myself my rooms would look 
as follows :

Living room : couch ,2 chairs, table, lamp, pictures on walls.

Dining room: table and chairs, pictures on walls, chest of drawers for table cloths.

Bedroom : BED. Tv.

Bathroom : toilet, shower, sink. 
(But to avoid cleaning it I would omit the toilet and just pee in the shower!!) ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Letʻs see what JanA has to say about collecting things.



Why??
Is she bad at it?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Jan A said:


> LOL. After the last yr of packing, throwing out & moving from one state to another, cleaning out my father-in-law's home where they hadn't thrown ANYTHING out since the early '70s, I now have this to say about buying or collecting anything....if it collects dust, cat hair, insects, or if i can't eat it, wear it, use it or grow it, I don't buy it.
> 
> Hubby is another story. He brought a lot here so he can sort it. He gets this from his father obviously.



Call the “American Pickers” next time!
You could have made money with early 70s stuff!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> mine came in black and white...



Me too!!!! ??????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> mine came in black and white...



Mine had to be Chiseled out onto a rock
With a hammer and a pick!!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> So i bought a pair of these scissors for chopping up weeds and greens for the torts. Love em! Save so much time
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0129HZM7W/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20



?‍??‍?‍?‍
Man you have a lazy generation..?

But on the “chef” side… what will they think of next?? ?‍

Ok… off to go get them .. ?


----------



## Jan A

maggie3fan said:


> mine came in black and white...


You're back!!??


Chefdenoel10 said:


> Call the “American Pickers” next time!
> You could have made money with early 70s stuff!!!


Dan's an avid fan of AP. You know how when you leave home, you took what had value to you & left the clutter behind, the toys missing parts, etc. Or your mom dies & she saved a grade report here & a catechism picture there. That was the good stuff. And it's not worth squat. Or how about everytime you ate out (at least once a day), you took every napkin & toothpick in the restaurant home with you?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> So i bought a pair of these scissors for chopping up weeds and greens for the torts. Love em! Save so much time
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0129HZM7W/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


awesome for dicing fingers if you don't pay attention


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Blackdog1714 said:


> awesome for dicing fingers if you don't pay attention


I have a sulcata for that


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> awesome for dicing fingers if you don't pay attention


Well ill just have to mix that with the redfoot greens


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well ill just have to mix that with the redfoot greens


Feed me seymour Feed Me!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Feed me seymour Feed Me!


----------



## TurtzInMyYard

Chefdenoel10 said:


> If I knew then what I know now (as an adult)….
> I would never have “collected” anything!
> No where to put it
> No chance of throwing it out…
> 
> Just all sits here and what I realize i do is….
> I just “collect” DUST!!
> 
> Sick of cleaning every week..
> Look like a hoarder..
> If I ever start over somewhere else I promised myself my rooms would look
> as follows :
> 
> Living room : couch ,2 chairs, table, lamp, pictures on walls.
> 
> Dining room: table and chairs, pictures on walls, chest of drawers for table cloths.
> 
> Bedroom : BED. Tv.
> 
> Bathroom : toilet, shower, sink.
> (But to avoid cleaning it I would omit the toilet and just pee in the shower!!) ?


Yeah, I went to stay with my mom while she was sick...about a couple of months. I started organizing her house because she is a hoarder too. She has tons and tons of kitchen glassware and china and dish sets. Millions of recipes on pieces of paper and mountains of cookbooks and a bunch of other stuff. I took the opportunity to ask if you would like to get rid of some of it. We got rid of a lot. She laughed and said she needed to do alot more of that because us kids would curse her under our breath when she dies, having to go through it all..lol


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Call the “American Pickers” next time!
> You could have made money with early 70s stuff!!!


My brother is probably a billionaire in a bunch of boxes ?


----------



## Jan A

TurtzInMyYard said:


> Yeah, I went to stay with my mom while she was sick...about a couple of months. I started organizing her house because she is a hoarder too. She has tons and tons of kitchen glassware and china and dish sets. Millions of recipes on pieces of paper and mountains of cookbooks and a bunch of other stuff. I took the opportunity to ask if you would like to get rid of some of it. We got rid of a lot. She laughed and said she needed to do alot more of that because us kids would curse her under our breath when she dies, having to go through it all..lol


Why do I keep hearing Willie Nelson singing, "Mama, don't let your sons grow up to be hoarders,"?


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> My brother is probably a billionaire in a bunch of boxes ?


But Joe has exquisite taste in so many ways... he just does.


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> But Joe has exquisite taste in so many ways... he just does.


I've actually seen some of his crazy collections on collectables sites. If he could just learn how to keep them organized and clean he can make a mint. I don't want to. I just wanna have fun with my tortoise, bunny, and critters. That's my millions.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy football Sunday Nuts!! Whos making the coffee run?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy football Sunday Nuts!! Whos making the coffee run?


Already eating my bagel!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Already eating my bagel!


Damnit Blackdog u selfish son of a gun ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Did u at least get an everything bagel?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy football Sunday Nuts!! Whos making the coffee run?



Cathy is up I think?? ?
Me??…..?????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Cathy is up I think?? ?
> Me??…..?????


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Did u at least get an everything bagel?


Yep with a schmeer!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

When u use the word schmeer it sound less appetizing haha


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 332602



I ACTUALLY DID THAT TO SOMEONE ONCE! 
They ? me off one night and drunk as a skunk wouldn’t get off my bed!
?
Looking back now , I realize …. I could have broke his arms or face or whatever??
??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> When u use the word schmeer it sound less appetizing haha



Yes, but trust me when I say:
You would rather have Schmeer than schmootz. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Yes, but trust me when I say:
> You would rather have Schmeer than schmootz. ?


If u have a pabst blue ribbon with ur schmeer.. does it make it a pabst smhmer? ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Cathy is up I think?? ?
> Me??…..?????


I'm proud to say I was up at 6am but barely moving until my coffee. And I did it without an alarm clock ? Sunday is my grocery shopping day so it was worth it. I was able to drag my feet and get all my stuff done at my leisure.???


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well ill just have to mix that with the redfoot greens


Daily protein!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Jan A said:


> Why do I keep hearing Willie Nelson singing, "Mama, don't let your sons grow up to be hoarders,"?


Damn… now I’m hearing it too!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Damn… now I’m hearing it too!


I mean its better than being a Nut house regular. ?


----------



## EllieMay

And here I was barely started on my outside chores.. feeding and medicating horse, gathering eggs, and rescuing a squirrel.. hopefully ?


Cathie G said:


> I'm proud to say I was up at 6am but barely moving until my coffee. And I did it without an alarm clock ? Sunday is my grocery shopping day so it was worth it. I was able to drag my feet and get all my stuff done at my leisure.???


----------



## EllieMay

Two days in a row I have had dress events to attend ?. Now, I am headed home to spend the rest of the day in a baggy tshirt and bare feet with a load of fur on my lap!! Happy Sunday begins


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Two days in a row I have had dress events to attend ?. Now, I am headed home to spend the rest of the day in a baggy tshirt and bare feet with a load of fur on my lap!! Happy Sunday begins


I didnt even ask permission to put my head on ur lap smh


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

U


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I mean its better than being a Nut house regular. ?


Glad I’m not a regular here.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I didnt even ask permission to put my head on ur lap smh


Just no Chubbs. ?‍


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Just no Chubbs. ?‍


Oops! Filter filter in the shop


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Glad I’m not a regular here.


I am too haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maybe ill go look for my zero bearded dragon lol


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I didnt even ask permission to put my head on ur lap smh


Neither did she ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Neither did she ?
> View attachment 332646


Jellie haha


----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Glad I’m not a regular here.


LIES


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I am too haha


Liar liar pants on fire


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Liar liar pants on fire


Take my pants off and u admire


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Take my pants off and u admire


Poetry is not for you man…


----------



## Cathie G

I've been nothing but lurking ? and I have a really good excuse. First I made Crab Apple juice then jelly. Then I tried to tame the monster ? that's in my front yard that went nuts this year. I couldn't get a tree company yet and got fed up so I trimmed it some myself. My son, grandson, Heather, and myself bagged up around 12 bags of fallen apples for the third time that weighed about 20lbs each and I'm not exaggerating. So the tree went from this


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Poetry is not for you man…


It was kinda romantic! Hard to explain lol


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I've been nothing but lurking ? and I have a really good excuse. First I made Crab Apple juice then jelly. Then I tried to tame the monster ? that's in my front yard that went nuts this year. I couldn't get a tree company yet and got fed up so I trimmed it some myself. My son, grandson, Heather, and myself bagged up around 12 bags of fallen apples for the third time that weighed about 20lbs each and I'm not exaggerating. So the tree went from this
> View attachment 332647
> View attachment 332648


And that dang tree isn't done with me yet.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

That tree needs a trim! Its like a 70’d bush haha


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> That tree needs a trim! Its like a 70’d bush haha


Yea!!!!! Still!!!!! And no self respecting tree trimmer will want to because it's an apple tree and it's too late in the year. I'm gonna tell them to scalp the dang thing yesterday when I finally can get one. Our area has this problem this year. Fruit bearing trees have so much fruit this year that it's breaking limbs (mine does have a couple) and actually killing trees. One person I've talked with had to cut down 2 of his peach trees because they fell apart from all of the weight. I'll have to leave some apples for the birds though ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Take my pants off and u admire





Chubbs the tegu said:


> Take my pants off and u admire


Just say no


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Just say no


And take control


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Kinda rhymed lol


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Kinda rhymed lol


No


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> No


He's duh lousional ?


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> It was kinda romantic! Hard to explain lol


Hard wouldn’t of been the word I would’ve used.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning Nuthouse residents and Happy Monday!


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> LIES


----------



## Blackdog1714

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Nuthouse residents and Happy Monday!
> View attachment 332668


I worked this weekend so it is my Hump day!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Good morning Nuthouse residents and Happy Monday!
> View attachment 332668



Hey!!!
I hear Texas is getting a bad storm??
Like Ida????
BE CAREFUL!!!!
Batten down the hatches, secure torts in the highest places of your house and sit in the tub with the horse!!!!
I will be praying for you!!! ??????


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Hey!!!
> I hear Texas is getting a bad storm??
> Like Ida????
> BE CAREFUL!!!!
> Batten down the hatches, secure torts in the highest places of your house and sit in the tub with the horse!!!!
> I will be praying for you!!! ??????


Thank you Yvonne… it’s mostly south of me.. I’m kinda in last wave of after effects shown on the radar. Unless we get tornado spin-offs, me and all of mine should be fine.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Thank you Yvonne… it’s mostly south of me.. I’m kinda in last wave of after effects shown on the radar. Unless we get tornado spin-offs, me and all of mine should be fine.



Oh thank God!!!!
I worry ya know!
Good , ok…. You’re gonna be fine, animals too…..
Ok me be right back…
Me go get vodka….?


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Oh thank God!!!!
> I worry ya know!
> Good , ok…. You’re gonna be fine, animals too…..
> Ok me be right back…
> Me go get vodka….?


Awesome.. bring some for me and we’ll have a nice visit;-))). Are you a fan of Bloody Mary’s by chance?? I’m known for making a spectacular one ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Awesome.. bring some for me and we’ll have a nice visit;-))). Are you a fan of Bloody Mary’s by chance?? I’m known for making a spectacular one ?



Are you kiddin’?????
I’m there lady!! ?
And… of course I’m a fan…
A BIG fan of Bloody Mary , bloody Scott, bloody Gin and heck…..
I’ll even make friends with their cousin…
Schewpid Tom Collins!!! 
Or even Phil Collins for that matter!!! ???‍? 
Woo hooooo!!!!
Quick 15 minute party at EllieMays 
Hooouuusssee!!! ?
Then it’s nite nite time for everybody.
Yav got school in the mornin’!
(As my mom used to say to us).


----------



## EllieMay

good morning!!! This is my newest rescue ( who daughter has named and is doing most of the tending) her name is Asha. I found her a couple days ago covered in puncture wounds and with a broke leg.. She’s surprised me by pulling through so far I believe that she has inspired Jess also which is rather amazing… ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 332750
> 
> good morning!!! This is my newest rescue ( who daughter has named and is doing most of the tending) her name is Asha. I found her a couple days ago covered in puncture wounds and with a broke leg.. She’s surprised me by pulling through so far I believe that she has inspired Jess also which is rather amazing… ?



Puncture wounds???
From what?
Poor little thing!
Sooo glad you took her in.
And your right , it IS therapeutic for Jess.
Best of luck to all of you!
Keep us posted and…. Of course….
MORE PICTURES!!!!! ???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Who the hell brings a squirrel into a nut house??? ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Puncture wounds???
> From what?
> Poor little thing!
> Sooo glad you took her in.
> And your right , it IS therapeutic for Jess.
> Best of luck to all of you!
> Keep us posted and…. Of course….
> MORE PICTURES!!!!! ???


Sadly.. she didn’t make it …?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Who the hell brings a squirrel into a nut house??? ?


Who else, my love ???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> Sadly.. she didn’t make it …?



I….I….I…. No words ?!!
???????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Sadly.. she didn’t make it …?


Told u it was a bad idea bringing it around rotten nuts


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I….I….I…. No words ?!!
> ???????


Yeap.. it sucked:-(


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Told u it was a bad idea bringing it around rotten nuts


I had a realistic outlook but she really seemed pretty strong at first.. there’s no telling what all was wrong though..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Probably internal injury's .. ran thru stilettos ( forgot ur tortoise name) enclosure lol


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Probably internal injury's .. ran thru stilettos ( forgot ur tortoise name) enclosure lol


You must not be a Fast n Furious fan…. I’m shocked!!

(Toretto)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I kno i kno


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy humpday nuts!


----------



## Lokkje

EllieMay said:


> Sadly.. she didn’t make it …?


It is sad but awesome that she had a loving, caring person who gave her a chance and comfort before her death. That means a lot am I thank you for trying.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I had a realistic outlook but she really seemed pretty strong at first.. there’s no telling what all was wrong though..


Sorry I was hoping with you and Jess. She probably tried to rally for the two of you because of the comfort you gave.


----------



## Cathie G

I have to share this picture of QueSi! since Chubs posted her song again. She was a little mini Rex. As you can see she was kinda special looking but really was a special little rabbit. Even though I was missing her last night, this is only a celebration of her life.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I have to share this picture of QueSi! since Chubs posted her song again. She was a little mini Rex. As you can see she was kinda special looking but really was a special little rabbit. Even though I was missing her last night, this is only a celebration of her life.
> View attachment 332973


Im in the mood for stew for some reason ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy friday ladies and gentleman! Oh and Blackdog


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im in the mood for stew for some reason ?


That's what my brothers always try to pull on me ? I just ask them why they want to eat an animal that has to eat it's own poop ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> That's what my brothers always try to pull on me ? I just ask them why they want to eat an animal that has to eat it's own poop ?


Prob why im single.. who wants to date a guy who eats his own poop


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

just kidding!... only when theres corn in it


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Prob why im single.. who wants to date a guy who eats his own poop


I guess they could say who wants a pet that has to eat their own poop but they're not that smart. Saves money on food ?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I guess they could say who wants a pet that has to eat their own poop but they're not that smart. Saves money on food ?


Oh and I forgot to mention that you can play the figure eight game with a wisp broom now and then. Connect the dots or whatever ? but the bunna already ate the real ? and you didn't see it cause you were asleep.


----------



## Lokkje

So today was one of the incredibly rare times that I got to go home early. I decided that toasty needed to go outside and get some toasty sun and maybe it’s a little too hot because it’s 110+ but he seems to be enjoying himself. I also took out Mr. snarky the leopard and I took out the baby tortoise that we found that is either a mix of a Texas and AZ Sonoran Or the females managed to retain fertilized eggs for several years as the only tortoise they’ve been around is ancient old Tiny Tim. I’m hoping tiny is the daddy so I put him next to little TJ.


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> So today was one of the incredibly rare times that I got to go home early. I decided that toasty needed to go outside and get some toasty sun and maybe it’s a little too hot because it’s 110+ but he seems to be enjoying himself. I also took out Mr. snarky the leopard and I took out the baby tortoise that we found that is either a mix of a Texas and AZ Sonoran Or the females managed to retain fertilized eggs for several years as the only tortoise they’ve been around is ancient old Tiny Tim. I’m hoping tiny is the daddy so I put him next to little TJ.


I'm happy you got a break and got to spend a little bit of quality time to refresh your outlook with animals. ? And yours will let you share that with us. I'm trying to get a good picture of a hummingbird that hangs out here and so far the little brat is avoiding that. I'm all cheered up but I can't share that yet because the brat won't let me. She was here several minutes today. Sipping and then resting on a tiny limb. But as soon as I move to try and get a picture she's outta here. She can see me through the window.?


----------



## Lokkje

Cathie G said:


> I'm happy you got a break and got to spend a little bit of quality time to refresh your outlook with animals. ? And yours will let you share that with us. I'm trying to get a good picture of a hummingbird that hangs out here and so far the little brat is avoiding that. I'm all cheered up but I can't share that yet because the brat won't let me. She was here several minutes today. Sipping and then resting on a tiny limb. But as soon as I move to try and get a picture she's outta here. She can see me through the window.?


I love hummingbirds!


----------



## EllieMay

Beautiful 


Cathie G said:


> I have to share this picture of QueSi! since Chubs posted her song again. She was a little mini Rex. As you can see she was kinda special looking but really was a special little rabbit. Even though I was missing her last night, this is only a celebration of her life.
> View attachment 332973


l!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> just kidding!... only when theres corn in it


That’s SO gross… but you already know this


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> So today was one of the incredibly rare times that I got to go home early. I decided that toasty needed to go outside and get some toasty sun and maybe it’s a little too hot because it’s 110+ but he seems to be enjoying himself. I also took out Mr. snarky the leopard and I took out the baby tortoise that we found that is either a mix of a Texas and AZ Sonoran Or the females managed to retain fertilized eggs for several years as the only tortoise they’ve been around is ancient old Tiny Tim. I’m hoping tiny is the daddy so I put him next to little TJ.


That leopard is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> I love hummingbirds!


Me too and it's becoming a vendetta! To get a picture. I'm about to try my third way to sneak a pic ? I'm going to try a baby cam ? this time. We'll see. The little brat has even displayed right at my front storm door and all I could do was admire but not get a picture. Prayers may help ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> I have to share this picture of QueSi! since Chubs posted her song again. She was a little mini Rex. As you can see she was kinda special looking but really was a special little rabbit. Even though I was missing her last night, this is only a celebration of her life.
> View attachment 332973



What a freakin’ gorgeous bunny!!!! ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> What a freakin’ gorgeous bunny!!!! ?


She really was and a gift from above. Even though she drove me nuts because she was so active. She's the only rabbit I've been around that actually insisted on being held. The morning I fractured my knee cap I was holding her when I fell. I didn't crack my skull too because I put my arms out to keep from squashing her and so my head hit my arm instead. The mark on her forehead either looked like a 7 but also like a lightening strike at other angles. ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Lokkje said:


> So today was one of the incredibly rare times that I got to go home early. I decided that toasty needed to go outside and get some toasty sun and maybe it’s a little too hot because it’s 110+ but he seems to be enjoying himself. I also took out Mr. snarky the leopard and I took out the baby tortoise that we found that is either a mix of a Texas and AZ Sonoran Or the females managed to retain fertilized eggs for several years as the only tortoise they’ve been around is ancient old Tiny Tim. I’m hoping tiny is the daddy so I put him next to little TJ.


Hey, long time no see! Love that leopard!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chillen outside with my boys


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Chillen outside with my boys
> View attachment 333044


WOW… that cat is huge already..
adorable boy of course!!!


----------



## Lokkje

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, long time no see! Love that leopard!!!


Thank you and great to see you as well.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> WOW… that cat is huge already..
> adorable boy of course!!!



Is that the SAME CAT????????
NO WAAAAYYYY it got that big already??
Holy ?!!!!!!


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Is that the SAME CAT????????
> NO WAAAAYYYY it got that big already??
> Holy ?!!!!!!


It is absolutely gorgeous, isn't it?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Way to go chubbs you got the kitties all stirred up!


----------



## Jan A

Blackdog1714 said:


> Way to go chubbs you got the kitties all stirred up!


We're always stirred up, Blackdog.... prowling, looking for treats, & something to bat & toy with with our paws..... Chubbs is in awe...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> We're always stirred up, Blackdog.... prowling, looking for treats, & something to bat & toy with with our paws..... Chubbs is in awe...


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Chillen outside with my boys
> View attachment 333044


I've been pondering what to say because I love this picture. Your little boy is glowing with joy and the kitty is somewhat putting up with it ?? but he is putting up with it . It reminds me of the cats I drove nuts by always dressing them up with my doll clothes ?


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> I've been pondering what to say because I love this picture. Your little boy is glowing with joy and the kitty is somewhat putting up with it ?? but he is putting up with it . It reminds me of the cats I drove nuts by always dressing them up with my doll clothes ?


Try putting doll clothes on this bad guy....You're going to need clothes from a really big doll... plus size at least!! And yes, Chubbs, your son is absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Found this lil cutie in the tort enclosure yesterday while reseeding. A lil Dekays brown snake. Let mace play with it for a lil bit then released it on its way


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I dont know y it posted 4 times lol


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Found this lil cutie in the tort enclosure yesterday while reseeding. A lil Dekays brown snake. Let mace play with it for a lil bit then released it on its way
> View attachment 333148
> View attachment 333148
> View attachment 333148
> View attachment 333148


Who is mace??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Who is mace??


My son Mason


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Try putting doll clothes on this bad guy....You're going to need clothes from a really big doll... plus size at least!! And yes, Chubbs, your son is absolutely adorable!!


Well then just get plus size ?or 2T?or 3 whatever it takes. Ur cat is too cute. But what in world happened to the tail??


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> My son Mason


It's funny what digital photos do. I was thinking that photo was an older child.?


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> Well then just get plus size ?or 2T?or 3 whatever it takes. Ur cat is too cute. But what in world happened to the tail??


He gets a lion's cut 2 or 3 times a year because he's so fat he can't clean his arse. Believe it or not, he loves being shaved after it's all done because his coat is so heavy, he's always hot. He prances after he gets the shave. Unfortunately, he's too mean & nasty to clip him myself so he gets "medically groomed" at the vet.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Jan A said:


> Try putting doll clothes on this bad guy....You're going to need clothes from a really big doll... plus size at least!! And yes, Chubbs, your son is absolutely adorable!!


Such a pretty face!


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> He gets a lion's cut 2 or 3 times a year because he's so fat he can't clean his arse. Believe it or not, he loves being shaved after it's all done because his coat is so heavy, he's always hot. He prances after he gets the shave. Unfortunately, he's too mean & nasty to clip him myself so he gets "medically groomed" at the vet.


That's what I do with Razberri. She gets her nails done by the vet techs. The little rip is always good for them ? She won't even let me pick her up and lays like a baby in their arms.?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I dont know y it posted 4 times lol


Some moderator liked it too. We'll blame it on them.?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> Well then just get plus size ?or 2T?or 3 whatever it takes. Ur cat is too cute. But what in world happened to the tail??


Thatʻs a floofy tail!


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> That's what I do with Razberri. She gets her nails done by the vet techs. The little rip is always good for them ? She won't even let me pick her up and lays like a baby in their arms.?


I can't pick up 25 lbs if he doesn't want to be picked up. I have better luck with a 40 lb kitty litter tub. Or I used to. Buster's a bully. He's not nice for anyone so the vet gives him a little gas. He's a pussycat for about 24 hrs afterward then reverts back to his nasty side.


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> I can't pick up 25 lbs if he doesn't want to be picked up. I have better luck with a 40 lb kitty litter tub. Or I used to. Buster's a bully. He's not nice for anyone so the vet gives him a little gas. He's a pussycat for about 24 hrs afterward then reverts back to his nasty side.


Razberri is a whopping 5 and 1/2 pounds and I still won't dare. So I don't blame you. Let the professionals deal with it ?. I certainly couldn't do 25 lbs. I trick Razberri into her pet carrier and off to the vet we go ?


----------



## Cathie G

Joe went to the dentist today and gave everyone a hard time. He's a wimpy. After that his adult program took him shopping and he found a new cup ?


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> Joe went to the dentist today and gave everyone a hard time. He's a wimpy. After that his adult program took him shopping and he found a new cup ?
> View attachment 333160


Those have to be hard to find these days. I luv it!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Found this lil cutie in the tort enclosure yesterday while reseeding. A lil Dekays brown snake. Let mace play with it for a lil bit then released it on its way
> View attachment 333148
> View attachment 333148
> View attachment 333148
> View attachment 333148




???…….NOPE! 
Nope, nope,nope and heeeeelllz nope!
It’s a snake!….
Oh… no….no….nopitty nope nope!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Well then just get plus size ?or 2T?or 3 whatever it takes. Ur cat is too cute. But what in world happened to the tail??



Tortoise must have gotten to it. ???


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Tortoise must have gotten to it. ???


It was BH...before Houdini. 

Okay guys, it's been too slow tonight & I've gotten myself in trouble on NextDoor again. What a bunch of a-holes in the town 10 miles away. Glad I don't live there; I just have to shop there.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> ???…….NOPE!
> Nope, nope,nope and heeeeelllz nope!
> It’s a snake!….
> Oh… no….no….nopitty nope nope!! ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Jan A said:


> It was BH...before Houdini.
> 
> Okay guys, it's been too slow tonight & I've gotten myself in trouble on NextDoor again. What a bunch of a-holes in the town 10 miles away. Glad I don't live there; I just have to shop there.


You have to go 10 miles to get Aholes! WOW I can go like two blocks. I had a guy that I knew from work that lived across the street from me-he acted like he lived in a different zip code?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Jan A said:


> It was BH...before Houdini.
> 
> Okay guys, it's been too slow tonight & I've gotten myself in trouble on NextDoor again. What a bunch of a-holes in the town 10 miles away. Glad I don't live there; I just have to shop there.


Oooh, what is NextDoor? Can I get kicked off that too?


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> You have to go 10 miles to get Aholes! WOW I can go like two blocks. I had a guy that I knew from work that lived across the street from me-he acted like he lived in a different zip code?


i just have to look in the mirror ?


----------



## Jan A

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Oooh, what is NextDoor? Can I get kicked off that too?


It's an app that supposedly lets neighbors post what's going on around them, garage or furniture sales, asking for referrals to repairmen, parts, identifying species, criminal acts, school problems, etc. First day I was on it, they were posting "how to report moderators." It's pretty easy to get a post blocked by moderators for stating the obvious. 

So yes, Snoopy's Mom, do check it out if you want to know what your neighbors really think.


----------



## Jan A

EllieMay said:


> i just have to look in the mirror ?


Or you can look at your spouse.....


----------



## Jan A

Blackdog1714 said:


> You have to go 10 miles to get Aholes! WOW I can go like two blocks. I had a guy that I knew from work that lived across the street from me-he acted like he lived in a different zip code?


Blackdog, I'll take you as a neighbor any day. That way, I know somebody who's got my back!! Actually, I'm much safer here in OK than Boulder, a**holes & all!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Jan A said:


> Blackdog, I'll take you as a neighbor any day. That way, I know somebody who's got my back!! Actually, I'm much safer here in OK than Boulder, a**holes & all!!


I met my new neighbors over the weekend-they have been in the house for 6 months, but who am I to intrude! Cole and Nicole with a Lab named Dixie! They are like 12 years old or maybe I am just that old!! Look forward to helping them in the future- tool borrowing only no physical labor ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Oh holy crap.......have you been spying on me? I *AM* the a**hole next door...ask my neighbors


----------



## Jan A

maggie3fan said:


> Oh holy crap.......have you been spying on me? I *AM* the a**hole next door...ask my neighbors


They're everywhere, Maggie!! You, Blackdog & I have identified a few of them. Maybe we should have a new thread on a-Holes we have observed!!


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> It's an app that supposedly lets neighbors post what's going on around them, garage or furniture sales, asking for referrals to repairmen, parts, identifying species, criminal acts, school problems, etc. First day I was on it, they were posting "how to report moderators." It's pretty easy to get a post blocked by moderators for stating the obvious.
> 
> So yes, Snoopy's Mom, do check it out if you want to know what your neighbors really think.


Ours is called Lancaster drama and the whole thing keeps getting shut down ? everyone tells on everyone so they have to start a new one now and then ?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Oh holy crap.......have you been spying on me? I *AM* the a**hole next door...ask my neighbors


As ornery as u are...if we were neighbors, I'd probably get along with you ? then it would be 2 against the as*[email protected] Weed win ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

My neighbor is selling their house


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Jan A said:


> It's an app that supposedly lets neighbors post what's going on around them, garage or furniture sales, asking for referrals to repairmen, parts, identifying species, criminal acts, school problems, etc. First day I was on it, they were posting "how to report moderators." It's pretty easy to get a post blocked by moderators for stating the obvious.
> 
> So yes, Snoopy's Mom, do check it out if you want to know what your neighbors really think.


I just joined NextDoor, thanks Jan A! I never knew what a bunch of assholez lived so close to me! This is gonna be fuuuuunnn!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

What the heck? How in the f**k do you get kicked off a plant group? Cause I said her plant looked like a penis? I rephrased it then got blocked by the admin. Bastards! I’m just going to change my name and get right back in there. Now it’s war.


----------



## EllieMay

Jan A said:


> Or you can look at your spouse.....


True story!!! ???


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning A-hole friends.. it’s nice to have a common interest in life ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Nut House friends, I am sorry. 
1. I will learn to use NextDoor better. It was a thread about plants, not a group
2. I was censored twice not blocked 
3. I will stop hitting the sauce so hard on a school night. I feel really bad. But her plant did look like a penis. 
4. I will try to passively observe social media and not engage. Buwahaha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> What the heck? How in the f**k do you get kicked off a plant group? Cause I said her plant looked like a penis? I rephrased it then got blocked by the admin. Bastards! I’m just going to change my name and get right back in there. Now it’s war.


She should of asked her if it taste like one


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> She should of asked her if it taste like one


You


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Was it a penis fly trap? ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

I am passively observing social media. Stop trying to engage me into replies ???????


----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I am passively observing social media. Stop trying to engage me into replies ???????


You are taking away all the fun!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I am passively observing social media. Stop trying to engage me into replies ???????


I am not trying to engage you... into replies anyway haha


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I am not trying to engage you... into replies anyway haha


No. Just no Chubbs.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> No. Just no Chubbs.


Whaaa? U dont like charades?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Whaaa? U dont like charades?


ok, ok, ok. Two words. Now you guess


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> ok, ok, ok. Two words. Now you guess


Deal!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Deal!


Two words. Guess again ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hell no lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

OH GOD ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hell no lol


Ding ding ding! You win the kewpie doll. It’s a doll. It just sits there, you can’t engage with it. Or in it, or in it or even near it


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Ding ding ding! You win the kewpie doll. It’s a doll. It just sits there, you can’t engage with it. Or in it, or in it or even near it


It might bark lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Ding ding ding! You win the kewpie doll. It’s a doll. It just sits there, you can’t engage with it. Or in it, or in it or even near it


Can i bring it to a movie?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Ok, and the mall. HOV lane if you must


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Ding ding ding! You win the kewpie doll. It’s a doll. It just sits there, you can’t engage with it. Or in it, or in it or even near it


Sounds like my ex ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

At least your ex had a pulse. Don’t be gross


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Has


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> At least your ex had a pulse. Don’t be gross


She did at one point haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

But all joking aside.. what would you do for a klondike bar?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

You’ll never know.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Family friendly forum! Family friendly forum!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Family friendly forum! Family friendly forum!


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Whaaa? U dont like charades?


That's what we play around my house. I call it a bad game of charades ? cause he can't hear me even if I'm screaming it ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


And here I was thinking QueSi! 's song was bad ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


And you would pull the Pink thing on me. Good song.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> And you would pull the Pink thing on me. Good song.


Love pink and stapleton


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Love pink and stapleton


Me too.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Me too.


Never pictured her to do a country collaboration


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Never pictured her to do a country collaboration


I can see Pink doing any music. She does a good Janis Joplin too and that's right up Maggie's alley. She's good. But so is Chris. Besides that they all get together and sing their hearts out. A lot of times I like the collaborations better than their solos.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I just joined NextDoor, thanks Jan A! I never knew what a bunch of assholez lived so close to me! This is gonna be fuuuuunnn!



Well…. Now I have to go see what you’re all talking about! ?‍
I already know my neighbors are a-holes
Who just had another baby so the government will give them $300/child.
The father is a plumber and from what I have seen around here in NJ…. LOADS of people need plumbing help thanks to “Ida” the storm…
But this guy? …. Nope.
He doesn’t work!?
Found out today ….
“He got hurt at work”
That makes it the third time since I’ve known them that he got 
“Hurt at work”
Funny it’s every 6 months he gets “hurt”
To collect or go on disability.

Now that I started work again ….
He is “going out to work” himself. ?? ?‍
(Probably going to a friends house for a couple of drinks and shows up back here 4/5 hours later..?)

Someone needs to fix this government giving away butt loads of money to undeserving people!!!
I am totally fine with a “helping hand” to some people down on their luck… but they need to investigate these youngsters who just don’t want to work, or “get hurt on the job”….. how convenient of you…?

I mean how can this guy support his wife, 5 year old boy AND NOW A NEWBORN without a job.??? WTH?????!..!!!!!

Sorry, rant over.
Thanks for tuning in…
And now back to the late..late show.. ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> She should of asked her if it taste like one


OMG????!!!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sounds like my ex ?



?????????????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Never pictured her to do a country collaboration



I gotta find THAT one tomorrow!!!?


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning and HAPPY FRIDAY


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Good morning and HAPPY FRIDAY
> View attachment 333429


And a happy friday to u!!


----------



## Lokkje

Cathie G said:


> Me too.


Me too too


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> OMG????!!!!!




Happy Saturday to all!!!!!!
Ok…. It’s MY day here at my house.
I have been asking ,begging and well….
Pretty much waiting for my husband to help me build a night box for my Sulcata for at least 3 months now.
He said he would but every Saturday 
“Something came up” —for THREE MONTHS now.
Even “Ida” passed through to help…
but all she did was take the decrepit old tort house off its foundation and move it ever so gently into a tree around the corner.????
Sooooo…. Here I am today. 
I told my husband about my plan and he said “I get outta work at 3pm”. I’ll help then..
….???….. I’m not so sure SOME of you have heard the curse words I had invented?? They just came flying out!!!
Even called him some “lady part” curse words!!
Anything you could think of..I mentioned it.
(Maggie would have been proud) ?

So…. Again I say….
here I am on MY Saturday preparing to “PICK UP MY ORDER” from Home Depot WAAAAAAYYYY before 3pm.
(I placed it LAST NIGHT at 1 AM!!)

I was always a “do it yourself” kinda person
until now..?
I don’t know what happened.????
He’s got me scared outta my mind to leave the house by myself!!!!!.? 
Fearing Something will happen to me, the car , the tort…
I never go out until I am going to work anymore..
But yesterday I was talking to a guy at work who was really nice and managed to pump my confidence back into me!!!!
So today without hesitation….
I am starting MY project.

WOULD LOOOOVE SOME TIPS POINTERS AND HEEEELLPPP FROM ALL OF YOU GUYS?? 

I have taken pictures and written down how to build a tort house by Tom about 30 times now.. I have kept the “how to build it” pic too!! I will bring them with me..
Not to mention others who have posted their houses and how to’s. 
Thank you all for those pictures and step by steps… they are a GOD SEND!!!
I will be bringing them with me today.
Also, I have seen EllieMay and Maggie building their own. I used to be like that!!!!
Then I married a guy who makes me a Recloose!!????
My Dad used to call me “Wonder Woman”!
I did it all!!!
Never waited for sh ?!!!!
He said I was like the “son” he never had!?
? (don’t know if I should take that as a compliment or not?)
Now, I just “wait” all of the time…
Well…..maybe so BUT…….
NOT TODAY!!!… NNNOT TODAY!!!!!!!!!

I am going to get ready now but I will make 
“Stop ins” all day because I miss you guys sooooooo much but need to make today about this tort house…
Wishing you all a day of CONFIDENCE AND A TAKE ON THE WORLD ATTITUDE!!!!


I feel like the frog in the bugs bunny cartoons.
One minute he’s quiet, the next he’s sing in’
“Hello my baby”..!!!! ??


P.s.— last week my husband brought home some wood to use for this tort house…
I have NOOOO idea of what he is thinking!?
I don’t even see his plan here?
ALL I WANT IS A SQUARE FRIGGIN BOX!!!
IS THAT SO FRIGGIN HARD!!!????? ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Happy Saturday to all!!!!!!
> Ok…. It’s MY day here at my house.
> I have been asking ,begging and well….
> Pretty much waiting for my husband to help me build a night box for my Sulcata for at least 3 months now.
> He said he would but every Saturday
> “Something came up” —for THREE MONTHS now.
> Even “Ida” passed through to help…
> but all she did was take the decrepit old tort house off its foundation and move it ever so gently into a tree around the corner.????
> Sooooo…. Here I am today.
> I told my husband about my plan and he said “I get outta work at 3pm”. I’ll help then..
> ….???….. I’m not so sure SOME of you have heard the curse words I had invented?? They just came flying out!!!
> Even called him some “lady part” curse words!!
> Anything you could think of..I mentioned it.
> (Maggie would have been proud) ?
> 
> So…. Again I say….
> here I am on MY Saturday preparing to “PICK UP MY ORDER” from Home Depot WAAAAAAYYYY before 3pm.
> (I placed it LAST NIGHT at 1 AM!!)
> 
> I was always a “do it yourself” kinda person
> until now..?
> I don’t know what happened.????
> He’s got me scared outta my mind to leave the house by myself!!!!!.?
> Fearing Something will happen to me, the car , the tort…
> I never go out until I am going to work anymore..
> But yesterday I was talking to a guy at work who was really nice and managed to pump my confidence back into me!!!!
> So today without hesitation….
> I am starting MY project.
> 
> WOULD LOOOOVE SOME TIPS POINTERS AND HEEEELLPPP FROM ALL OF YOU GUYS??
> 
> I have taken pictures and written down how to build a tort house by Tom about 30 times now.. I have kept the “how to build it” pic too!! I will bring them with me..
> Not to mention others who have posted their houses and how to’s.
> Thank you all for those pictures and step by steps… they are a GOD SEND!!!
> I will be bringing them with me today.
> Also, I have seen EllieMay and Maggie building their own. I used to be like that!!!!
> Then I married a guy who makes me a Recloose!!????
> My Dad used to call me “Wonder Woman”!
> I did it all!!!
> Never waited for sh ?!!!!
> He said I was like the “son” he never had!?
> ? (don’t know if I should take that as a compliment or not?)
> Now, I just “wait” all of the time…
> Well…..maybe so BUT…….
> NOT TODAY!!!… NNNOT TODAY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am going to get ready now but I will make
> “Stop ins” all day because I miss you guys sooooooo much but need to make today about this tort house…
> Wishing you all a day of CONFIDENCE AND A TAKE ON THE WORLD ATTITUDE!!!!
> 
> 
> I feel like the frog in the bugs bunny cartoons.
> One minute he’s quiet, the next he’s sing in’
> “Hello my baby”..!!!! ??
> 
> 
> P.s.— last week my husband brought home some wood to use for this tort house…
> I have NOOOO idea of what he is thinking!?
> I don’t even see his plan here?
> ALL I WANT IS A SQUARE FRIGGIN BOX!!!
> IS THAT SO FRIGGIN HARD!!!????? ?



post me a picture CHUBBS !!!!
I am feeling defiant today!!!!! ??


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chefdenoel10 said:


> post me a picture CHUBBS !!!!
> I am feeling defiant today!!!!! ??


Chef I did the quickie nightbox route with a deck box that I lined with plywood and insulated. I got it from @Kapidolo Farms thread https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threa...han-all-wood-limited-size-night-house.193526/


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Happy Saturday to all!!!!!!
> Ok…. It’s MY day here at my house.
> I have been asking ,begging and well….
> Pretty much waiting for my husband to help me build a night box for my Sulcata for at least 3 months now.
> He said he would but every Saturday
> “Something came up” —for THREE MONTHS now.
> Even “Ida” passed through to help…
> but all she did was take the decrepit old tort house off its foundation and move it ever so gently into a tree around the corner.????
> Sooooo…. Here I am today.
> I told my husband about my plan and he said “I get outta work at 3pm”. I’ll help then..
> ….???….. I’m not so sure SOME of you have heard the curse words I had invented?? They just came flying out!!!
> Even called him some “lady part” curse words!!
> Anything you could think of..I mentioned it.
> (Maggie would have been proud) ?
> 
> So…. Again I say….
> here I am on MY Saturday preparing to “PICK UP MY ORDER” from Home Depot WAAAAAAYYYY before 3pm.
> (I placed it LAST NIGHT at 1 AM!!)
> 
> I was always a “do it yourself” kinda person
> until now..?
> I don’t know what happened.????
> He’s got me scared outta my mind to leave the house by myself!!!!!.?
> Fearing Something will happen to me, the car , the tort…
> I never go out until I am going to work anymore..
> But yesterday I was talking to a guy at work who was really nice and managed to pump my confidence back into me!!!!
> So today without hesitation….
> I am starting MY project.
> 
> WOULD LOOOOVE SOME TIPS POINTERS AND HEEEELLPPP FROM ALL OF YOU GUYS??
> 
> I have taken pictures and written down how to build a tort house by Tom about 30 times now.. I have kept the “how to build it” pic too!! I will bring them with me..
> Not to mention others who have posted their houses and how to’s.
> Thank you all for those pictures and step by steps… they are a GOD SEND!!!
> I will be bringing them with me today.
> Also, I have seen EllieMay and Maggie building their own. I used to be like that!!!!
> Then I married a guy who makes me a Recloose!!????
> My Dad used to call me “Wonder Woman”!
> I did it all!!!
> Never waited for sh ?!!!!
> He said I was like the “son” he never had!?
> ? (don’t know if I should take that as a compliment or not?)
> Now, I just “wait” all of the time…
> Well…..maybe so BUT…….
> NOT TODAY!!!… NNNOT TODAY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am going to get ready now but I will make
> “Stop ins” all day because I miss you guys sooooooo much but need to make today about this tort house…
> Wishing you all a day of CONFIDENCE AND A TAKE ON THE WORLD ATTITUDE!!!!
> 
> 
> I feel like the frog in the bugs bunny cartoons.
> One minute he’s quiet, the next he’s sing in’
> “Hello my baby”..!!!! ??
> 
> 
> P.s.— last week my husband brought home some wood to use for this tort house…
> I have NOOOO idea of what he is thinking!?
> I don’t even see his plan here?
> ALL I WANT IS A SQUARE FRIGGIN BOX!!!
> IS THAT SO FRIGGIN HARD!!!????? ?


On the plus side all you need is some panel insulation and you got the makings for the quickie tort house. Not sure how long it will last for a sulcata. External dimensions: 57" x 27.5" x 23.7" Internal dimensions: 54.3" x 23.5" x 21.7" for a 230 gallon deck box from Keter that snaps together


----------



## EllieMay

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Happy Saturday to all!!!!!!
> Ok…. It’s MY day here at my house.
> I have been asking ,begging and well….
> Pretty much waiting for my husband to help me build a night box for my Sulcata for at least 3 months now.
> He said he would but every Saturday
> “Something came up” —for THREE MONTHS now.
> Even “Ida” passed through to help…
> but all she did was take the decrepit old tort house off its foundation and move it ever so gently into a tree around the corner.????
> Sooooo…. Here I am today.
> I told my husband about my plan and he said “I get outta work at 3pm”. I’ll help then..
> ….???….. I’m not so sure SOME of you have heard the curse words I had invented?? They just came flying out!!!
> Even called him some “lady part” curse words!!
> Anything you could think of..I mentioned it.
> (Maggie would have been proud) ?
> 
> So…. Again I say….
> here I am on MY Saturday preparing to “PICK UP MY ORDER” from Home Depot WAAAAAAYYYY before 3pm.
> (I placed it LAST NIGHT at 1 AM!!)
> 
> I was always a “do it yourself” kinda person
> until now..?
> I don’t know what happened.????
> He’s got me scared outta my mind to leave the house by myself!!!!!.?
> Fearing Something will happen to me, the car , the tort…
> I never go out until I am going to work anymore..
> But yesterday I was talking to a guy at work who was really nice and managed to pump my confidence back into me!!!!
> So today without hesitation….
> I am starting MY project.
> 
> WOULD LOOOOVE SOME TIPS POINTERS AND HEEEELLPPP FROM ALL OF YOU GUYS??
> 
> I have taken pictures and written down how to build a tort house by Tom about 30 times now.. I have kept the “how to build it” pic too!! I will bring them with me..
> Not to mention others who have posted their houses and how to’s.
> Thank you all for those pictures and step by steps… they are a GOD SEND!!!
> I will be bringing them with me today.
> Also, I have seen EllieMay and Maggie building their own. I used to be like that!!!!
> Then I married a guy who makes me a Recloose!!????
> My Dad used to call me “Wonder Woman”!
> I did it all!!!
> Never waited for sh ?!!!!
> He said I was like the “son” he never had!?
> ? (don’t know if I should take that as a compliment or not?)
> Now, I just “wait” all of the time…
> Well…..maybe so BUT…….
> NOT TODAY!!!… NNNOT TODAY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am going to get ready now but I will make
> “Stop ins” all day because I miss you guys sooooooo much but need to make today about this tort house…
> Wishing you all a day of CONFIDENCE AND A TAKE ON THE WORLD ATTITUDE!!!!
> 
> 
> I feel like the frog in the bugs bunny cartoons.
> One minute he’s quiet, the next he’s sing in’
> “Hello my baby”..!!!! ??
> 
> 
> P.s.— last week my husband brought home some wood to use for this tort house…
> I have NOOOO idea of what he is thinking!?
> I don’t even see his plan here?
> ALL I WANT IS A SQUARE FRIGGIN BOX!!!
> IS THAT SO FRIGGIN HARD!!!????? ?


You can DO THIS!!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Chef I did the quickie nightbox route with a deck box that I lined with plywood and insulated. I got it from @Kapidolo Farms thread https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threa...han-all-wood-limited-size-night-house.193526/


Mark @Maro2Bear did a box like this got his Sully too… lots of help for you here!


----------



## Jan A

Lokkje said:


> Me too too


Okay then. Everyone's living their lives tonight. It's quiet. Hopefully, no bad weather anywhere. Torts are sleeping & safe. Who knew late September could be so peaceful. Is it because it's the start of brumation? As for me. I has finally found nopales in Oklahoma. Who knew they kept it on the 2nd shelf above the floor at Sprouts. Good thing I'm short. I has now found my nurvana. Houdini, you're having a fabulous weekend of food.


Chefdenoel10 said:


> Happy Saturday to all!!!!!!
> Ok…. It’s MY day here at my house.
> I have been asking ,begging and well….
> Pretty much waiting for my husband to help me build a night box for my Sulcata for at least 3 months now.
> He said he would but every Saturday
> “Something came up” —for THREE MONTHS now.
> Even “Ida” passed through to help…
> but all she did was take the decrepit old tort house off its foundation and move it ever so gently into a tree around the corner.????
> Sooooo…. Here I am today.
> I told my husband about my plan and he said “I get outta work at 3pm”. I’ll help then..
> ….???….. I’m not so sure SOME of you have heard the curse words I had invented?? They just came flying out!!!
> Even called him some “lady part” curse words!!
> Anything you could think of..I mentioned it.
> (Maggie would have been proud) ?
> 
> So…. Again I say….
> here I am on MY Saturday preparing to “PICK UP MY ORDER” from Home Depot WAAAAAAYYYY before 3pm.
> (I placed it LAST NIGHT at 1 AM!!)
> 
> I was always a “do it yourself” kinda person
> until now..?
> I don’t know what happened.????
> He’s got me scared outta my mind to leave the house by myself!!!!!.?
> Fearing Something will happen to me, the car , the tort…
> I never go out until I am going to work anymore..
> But yesterday I was talking to a guy at work who was really nice and managed to pump my confidence back into me!!!!
> So today without hesitation….
> I am starting MY project.
> 
> WOULD LOOOOVE SOME TIPS POINTERS AND HEEEELLPPP FROM ALL OF YOU GUYS??
> 
> I have taken pictures and written down how to build a tort house by Tom about 30 times now.. I have kept the “how to build it” pic too!! I will bring them with me..
> Not to mention others who have posted their houses and how to’s.
> Thank you all for those pictures and step by steps… they are a GOD SEND!!!
> I will be bringing them with me today.
> Also, I have seen EllieMay and Maggie building their own. I used to be like that!!!!
> Then I married a guy who makes me a Recloose!!????
> My Dad used to call me “Wonder Woman”!
> I did it all!!!
> Never waited for sh ?!!!!
> He said I was like the “son” he never had!?
> ? (don’t know if I should take that as a compliment or not?)
> Now, I just “wait” all of the time…
> Well…..maybe so BUT…….
> NOT TODAY!!!… NNNOT TODAY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am going to get ready now but I will make
> “Stop ins” all day because I miss you guys sooooooo much but need to make today about this tort house…
> Wishing you all a day of CONFIDENCE AND A TAKE ON THE WORLD ATTITUDE!!!!
> 
> 
> I feel like the frog in the bugs bunny cartoons.
> One minute he’s quiet, the next he’s sing in’
> “Hello my baby”..!!!! ??
> 
> 
> P.s.— last week my husband brought home some wood to use for this tort house…
> I have NOOOO idea of what he is thinking!?
> I don’t even see his plan here?
> ALL I WANT IS A SQUARE FRIGGIN BOX!!!
> IS THAT SO FRIGGIN HARD!!!????? ?


Geez, Chef, as if you aren't stressed enough. I had/still have similar issues w/my hubby with ANY project I want his help with. I lived here for 4 months without a working dead bolt in the front door & I didn't DARE fix it or I was going to get read the riot act. You can only take so many riot acts in a day. 

I am there with you in spirit. But I'm helpless at carpentry work. Hope Sally's doing better.


----------



## Blackdog1714

A king I am! A King I saw! hell my wife has only waited 23 years for me to redo the kitchen ? Don't ever ask a man his opinion of himself and expect the truth!!!! You can't handle the truth!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Happy Saturday to all!!!!!!
> Ok…. It’s MY day here at my house.
> I have been asking ,begging and well….
> Pretty much waiting for my husband to help me build a night box for my Sulcata for at least 3 months now.
> He said he would but every Saturday
> “Something came up” —for THREE MONTHS now.
> Even “Ida” passed through to help…
> but all she did was take the decrepit old tort house off its foundation and move it ever so gently into a tree around the corner.????
> Sooooo…. Here I am today.
> I told my husband about my plan and he said “I get outta work at 3pm”. I’ll help then..
> ….???….. I’m not so sure SOME of you have heard the curse words I had invented?? They just came flying out!!!
> Even called him some “lady part” curse words!!
> Anything you could think of..I mentioned it.
> (Maggie would have been proud) ?
> 
> So…. Again I say….
> here I am on MY Saturday preparing to “PICK UP MY ORDER” from Home Depot WAAAAAAYYYY before 3pm.
> (I placed it LAST NIGHT at 1 AM!!)
> 
> I was always a “do it yourself” kinda person
> until now..?
> I don’t know what happened.????
> He’s got me scared outta my mind to leave the house by myself!!!!!.?
> Fearing Something will happen to me, the car , the tort…
> I never go out until I am going to work anymore..
> But yesterday I was talking to a guy at work who was really nice and managed to pump my confidence back into me!!!!
> So today without hesitation….
> I am starting MY project.
> 
> WOULD LOOOOVE SOME TIPS POINTERS AND HEEEELLPPP FROM ALL OF YOU GUYS??
> 
> I have taken pictures and written down how to build a tort house by Tom about 30 times now.. I have kept the “how to build it” pic too!! I will bring them with me..
> Not to mention others who have posted their houses and how to’s.
> Thank you all for those pictures and step by steps… they are a GOD SEND!!!
> I will be bringing them with me today.
> Also, I have seen EllieMay and Maggie building their own. I used to be like that!!!!
> Then I married a guy who makes me a Recloose!!????
> My Dad used to call me “Wonder Woman”!
> I did it all!!!
> Never waited for sh ?!!!!
> He said I was like the “son” he never had!?
> ? (don’t know if I should take that as a compliment or not?)
> Now, I just “wait” all of the time…
> Well…..maybe so BUT…….
> NOT TODAY!!!… NNNOT TODAY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am going to get ready now but I will make
> “Stop ins” all day because I miss you guys sooooooo much but need to make today about this tort house…
> Wishing you all a day of CONFIDENCE AND A TAKE ON THE WORLD ATTITUDE!!!!
> 
> 
> I feel like the frog in the bugs bunny cartoons.
> One minute he’s quiet, the next he’s sing in’
> “Hello my baby”..!!!! ??
> 
> 
> P.s.— last week my husband brought home some wood to use for this tort house…
> I have NOOOO idea of what he is thinking!?
> I don’t even see his plan here?
> ALL I WANT IS A SQUARE FRIGGIN BOX!!!
> IS THAT SO FRIGGIN HARD!!!????? ?


You got this girl! Not that difficult and doesnt have to look pretty.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> You got this girl! Not that difficult and doesnt have to look pretty.


Lady part curse words ?.. u called him a boobie head?


----------



## Jan A

Blackdog1714 said:


> A king I am! A King I saw! hell my wife has only waited 23 years for me to redo the kitchen ? Don't ever ask a man his opinion of himself and expect the truth!!!! You can't handle the truth!


Actually, it's men who can't handle the truth. Women deal with it all day long 24/7, IMHAO. We're the clean-up crew.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> Chef I did the quickie nightbox route with a deck box that I lined with plywood and insulated. I got it from @Kapidolo Farms thread https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threa...han-all-wood-limited-size-night-house.193526/



Thank youuuuu!!!!!!
Thank yoouuuuuuuui!!!!!!!
Thank youuuuuuu!!!!!!!

But….. 
They cut the wood for me at Home Depot.
Ya know what I found out????
If ya wear sexy tight BLCK jeans , a low cut shirt and some make up…. The construction workers AND the Home Depot guys will pretty much do ANYTHING YOU WANT!!!?? ???
I had the one guy cutting the wood
I had one guy making pilot holes
I had one guy finding a drill to put the frame together for me AAAANNNNDDDD…..
I had one guy bring me a small cup of coffee??!! WTH?????
All I can say is… that the ladies here in NJ MUST be really fuggly if they think I AM the cheese?????
I thought I looked like cr?p????
I’m gonna hang this out fit together on a hanger and wear it next time I need to go out and get something!!! ?
Who knew RED lipstick was a triple threat?
(Not me.) 
I am still gonna pick… I mean steal….?
I mean look up your idea Blackdog!!!
And thanks!!!!!!
One more REAL MAN out there willing to help a girl when she is down and getting kicked.
Chivalry isn’t dead girls it’s just hiding!!!!

Hooorayyyyyy!!!!!!
My day is goin’ great!!!!
I am hoping you all are having a wonderful day as well! I am willing to spread,send and share the happiness!!!!! 
Thanks again!!!
Back to building my “night box” on my hands and knees…?‍
Pictures soooonnn!!!!
God bless ALL OF YOUUUUUU!!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

EllieMay said:


> You can DO THIS!!!!



I’m a GONNA DO DIS!!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Jan A said:


> Okay then. Everyone's living their lives tonight. It's quiet. Hopefully, no bad weather anywhere. Torts are sleeping & safe. Who knew late September could be so peaceful. Is it because it's the start of brumation? As for me. I has finally found nopales in Oklahoma. Who knew they kept it on the 2nd shelf above the floor at Sprouts. Good thing I'm short. I has now found my nurvana. Houdini, you're having a fabulous weekend of food.
> 
> Geez, Chef, as if you aren't stressed enough. I had/still have similar issues w/my hubby with ANY project I want his help with. I lived here for 4 months without a working dead bolt in the front door & I didn't DARE fix it or I was going to get read the riot act. You can only take so many riot acts in a day.
> 
> I am there with you in spirit. But I'm helpless at carpentry work. Hope Sally's doing better.



I could change that dead bolt for you in 10mins!!! And I WOULD TOO!!!!
Only I would give YOU the key and the extra one I’d hide . Then you hubby can’t come home! ??
We’ll show him!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Lady part curse words ?.. u called him a boobie head?



Nope!?
The one I used starts with a “C”. 
And rhymes with….?….. hunt. ???

Now… I must admit… I have to be REEEAALY peeved to use THAT word! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Nope!?
> The one I used starts with a “C”.
> And rhymes with….?….. hunt. ???
> 
> Now… I must admit… I have to be REEEAALY peeved to use THAT word! ?


Good thing ur not British! U would have called him a bloody hunt ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hope ur staying hydrated with some cold beverages


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I could change that dead bolt for you in 10mins!!! And I WOULD TOO!!!!
> Only I would give YOU the key and the extra one I’d hide . Then you hubby can’t come home! ??
> We’ll show him!! ?


Garage door openers offer convenience & hubby easy access, so they don't care about coming in the front door if there's a garage door.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Good thing ur not British! U would have called him a bloody hunt ?



Play me that song :
The one people play when they go hunting or to do a LOT of work???
It’s by Beethoven I think?? With horns? 
?
Ok…ok …. My smoke break is over.
Gotta finish before tonight that way I can 
Drink with all of you guys!!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Jan A said:


> Garage door openers offer convenience & hubby easy access, so they don't care about coming in the front door if there's a garage door.



Yes but my dear….
inside the garage is a door that accesses the house.
if a deadbolt were to “appear” 
on that door with no key to get in well…
Mmmuuuwwwaaahhhhaaaaaaa! ????


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Yes but my dear….
> inside the garage is a door that accesses the house.
> if a deadbolt were to “appear”
> on that door with no key to get in well…
> Mmmuuuwwwaaahhhhaaaaaaa! ????


Good thought I can do that. He can still get in thru the patio door that has a dead bolt on a combination mechanism.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Play me that song :
> The one people play when they go hunting or to do a LOT of work???
> It’s by Beethoven I think?? With horns?
> ?
> Ok…ok …. My smoke break is over.
> Gotta finish before tonight that way I can
> Drink with all of you guys!!! ?


Are u cursing out the insulation yet? Lol


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Thank youuuuu!!!!!!
> Thank yoouuuuuuuui!!!!!!!
> Thank youuuuuuu!!!!!!!
> 
> But…..
> They cut the wood for me at Home Depot.
> Ya know what I found out????
> If ya wear sexy tight BLCK jeans , a low cut shirt and some make up…. The construction workers AND the Home Depot guys will pretty much do ANYTHING YOU WANT!!!?? ???
> I had the one guy cutting the wood
> I had one guy making pilot holes
> I had one guy finding a drill to put the frame together for me AAAANNNNDDDD…..
> I had one guy bring me a small cup of coffee??!! WTH?????
> All I can say is… that the ladies here in NJ MUST be really fuggly if they think I AM the cheese?????
> I thought I looked like cr?p????
> I’m gonna hang this out fit together on a hanger and wear it next time I need to go out and get something!!! ?
> Who knew RED lipstick was a triple threat?
> (Not me.)
> I am still gonna pick… I mean steal….?
> I mean look up your idea Blackdog!!!
> And thanks!!!!!!
> One more REAL MAN out there willing to help a girl when she is down and getting kicked.
> Chivalry isn’t dead girls it’s just hiding!!!!
> 
> Hooorayyyyyy!!!!!!
> My day is goin’ great!!!!
> I am hoping you all are having a wonderful day as well! I am willing to spread,send and share the happiness!!!!!
> Thanks again!!!
> Back to building my “night box” on my hands and knees…?‍
> Pictures soooonnn!!!!
> God bless ALL OF YOUUUUUU!!!!


Lowes does that too ? they say they charge per cut but they never charge me ? it can't be my ash blonde hair and stuff or can it ?? All I can say is if that's why they must be pretty desperate youngins ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Lowes does that too ? they say they charge per cut but they never charge me ? it can't be my ash blonde hair and stuff or can it ?? All I can say is if that's why they must be pretty desperate youngins ?


Or is it the knife in ur hand? Haha


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Or is it the knife in ur hand? Haha


No cause I keep the knife in my purse ? maybe they wish they had a wife like me so they wouldn't have to do it


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Meanwhile at Chefs house...


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Thank youuuuu!!!!!!
> Thank yoouuuuuuuui!!!!!!!
> Thank youuuuuuu!!!!!!!
> 
> But…..
> They cut the wood for me at Home Depot.
> Ya know what I found out????
> If ya wear sexy tight BLCK jeans , a low cut shirt and some make up…. The construction workers AND the Home Depot guys will pretty much do ANYTHING YOU WANT!!!?? ???
> I had the one guy cutting the wood
> I had one guy making pilot holes
> I had one guy finding a drill to put the frame together for me AAAANNNNDDDD…..
> I had one guy bring me a small cup of coffee??!! WTH?????
> All I can say is… that the ladies here in NJ MUST be really fuggly if they think I AM the cheese?????
> I thought I looked like cr?p????
> I’m gonna hang this out fit together on a hanger and wear it next time I need to go out and get something!!! ?
> Who knew RED lipstick was a triple threat?
> (Not me.)
> I am still gonna pick… I mean steal….?
> I mean look up your idea Blackdog!!!
> And thanks!!!!!!
> One more REAL MAN out there willing to help a girl when she is down and getting kicked.
> Chivalry isn’t dead girls it’s just hiding!!!!
> 
> Hooorayyyyyy!!!!!!
> My day is goin’ great!!!!
> I am hoping you all are having a wonderful day as well! I am willing to spread,send and share the happiness!!!!!
> Thanks again!!!
> Back to building my “night box” on my hands and knees…?‍
> Pictures soooonnn!!!!
> God bless ALL OF YOUUUUUU!!!!


Wow. Last time I was there getting plywood cut I felt the Cougar cutting the plywood was checking me out- not that I mind that at all! Use what ya got and don't reinvent the wheel


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Damnit! I wore a black mini skirt and a sports bra and they charged me double


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chef are u ok??? I hope u didnt put it together from the inside and lock urself in ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Nope!?
> The one I used starts with a “C”.
> And rhymes with….?….. hunt. ???
> 
> Now… I must admit… I have to be REEEAALY peeved to use THAT word! ?


It is a nasty word!


----------



## EllieMay

Thought for the day… Happy Sunday


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Jan A said:


> Okay then. Everyone's living their lives tonight. It's quiet. Hopefully, no bad weather anywhere. Torts are sleeping & safe. Who knew late September could be so peaceful. Is it because it's the start of brumation? As for me. I has finally found nopales in Oklahoma. Who knew they kept it on the 2nd shelf above the floor at Sprouts. Good thing I'm short. I has now found my nurvana. Houdini, you're having a fabulous weekend of food.
> 
> Geez, Chef, as if you aren't stressed enough. I had/still have similar issues w/my hubby with ANY project I want his help with. I lived here for 4 months without a working dead bolt in the front door & I didn't DARE fix it or I was going to get read the riot act. You can only take so many riot acts in a day.
> 
> I am there with you in spirit. But I'm helpless at carpentry work. Hope Sally's doing better.


Same here ladies ????‍??‍??‍??‍


----------



## Blackdog1714

Good Morning you bedraggled pack of miscreants, Monday Morning has got a "hot box" with your name on it!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Blackdog1714 said:


> Good Morning you bedraggled pack of miscreants, Monday Morning has got a "hot box" with your name on it!!!


Good morning!!! HERE I COME!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> Good Morning you bedraggled pack of miscreants, Monday Morning has got a "hot box" with your name on it!!!


Good morning to you all...


----------



## Cathie G

Hay what's up ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Blackdog1714 said:


> Good Morning you bedraggled pack of miscreants, Monday Morning has got a "hot box" with your name on it!!!


I love the word miscreants. I havenʻt been called that in a long time. Thank you Blackdog


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Hay what's up ?


Well.. Monday has kicked my butt.. I’m over it already but apparently it’s not over me ?


----------



## Jan A

EllieMay said:


> Well.. Monday has kicked my butt.. I’m over it already but apparently it’s not over me ?


Mondays are always the worst!! I have to figure out my motivation for the week besides normal chores.....like getting out of bed.....ugh!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Well.. Monday has kicked my butt.. I’m over it already but apparently it’s not over me ?


Me too ? I'm finally getting a guestimate on what it will cost to trim that dang crab apple tree but it's almost 6pm and nobody has shown up yet. If they wait much longer it will be getting dark. The sun is going down at least an hour earlier but probably 2 hours now. I have to bring Sapphire in earlier and that's how I know. He only is getting a couple of hours of sunshine a day right now. But at least it's some.?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Me too ? I'm finally getting a guestimate on what it will cost to trim that dang crab apple tree but it's almost 6pm and nobody has shown up yet. If they wait much longer it will be getting dark. The sun is going down at least an hour earlier but probably 2 hours now. I have to bring Sapphire in earlier and that's how I know. He only is getting a couple of hours of sunshine a day right now. But at least it's some.?


Ok I'm over it too ? it's dark and they didn't show up yet. I'm kinda glad cause I have other things to do that late in the evening anyway. Like slopping the hogs or feeding the animals and laying on my butt watching TV or hanging out with you all ? Tomorrow is another day. And my motto is always put off until tomorrow what should have been done yesterday ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> Me too ? I'm finally getting a guestimate on what it will cost to trim that dang crab apple tree but it's almost 6pm and nobody has shown up yet. If they wait much longer it will be getting dark. The sun is going down at least an hour earlier but probably 2 hours now. I have to bring Sapphire in earlier and that's how I know. He only is getting a couple of hours of sunshine a day right now. But at least it's some.?


hire me...I just went crazy on a 40 ft tall decorative plum tree...using a 12 inch long Stanley handsaw...I have become Maggie the lumber Jill. So far one freakin branch at a time I have wiped out a tall cottonwood tree, my lilac tree and now 3/4 of the plum tree...I ain't kidding, I get some feeling of empowerment...lol...my son came and caught me way up in the tree...first I used an 11 ft extension ladder, then barefooted I climb as high as I can go and start sawing...pictures simply do not give my work justice...


I killed all that big wisteria...that one hurt, but it will grow back after they put in a new deck...


I'm trying for more sun in the Sulcata pens...the tree grew too big too fast


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Jan A said:


> Good thought I can do that. He can still get in thru the patio door that has a dead bolt on a combination mechanism.



Ok then…. We change the combination???
I am great at “hacking”.??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Meanwhile at Chefs house...
> View attachment 333534



She looks like a genius compared to what I was going through!!! ???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Chef are u ok??? I hope u didnt put it together from the inside and lock urself in ?



Almost!!! How did you know???? ?

Also…. How do you get the nail gun outta your foot?? ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> hire me...I just went crazy on a 40 ft tall decorative plum tree...using a 12 inch long Stanley handsaw...I have become Maggie the lumber Jill. So far one freakin branch at a time I have wiped out a tall cottonwood tree, my lilac tree and now 3/4 of the plum tree...I ain't kidding, I get some feeling of empowerment...lol...my son came and caught me way up in the tree...first I used an 11 ft extension ladder, then barefooted I climb as high as I can go and start sawing...pictures simply do not give my work justice...
> View attachment 333651
> 
> I killed all that big wisteria...that one hurt, but it will grow back after they put in a new deck...
> View attachment 333653
> 
> I'm trying for more sun in the Sulcata pens...the tree grew too big too fast



Maggie?…..YOU ROCK!! ?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> hire me...I just went crazy on a 40 ft tall decorative plum tree...using a 12 inch long Stanley handsaw...I have become Maggie the lumber Jill. So far one freakin branch at a time I have wiped out a tall cottonwood tree, my lilac tree and now 3/4 of the plum tree...I ain't kidding, I get some feeling of empowerment...lol...my son came and caught me way up in the tree...first I used an 11 ft extension ladder, then barefooted I climb as high as I can go and start sawing...pictures simply do not give my work justice...
> View attachment 333651
> 
> I killed all that big wisteria...that one hurt, but it will grow back after they put in a new deck...
> View attachment 333653
> 
> I'm trying for more sun in the Sulcata pens...the tree grew too big too fast


You are so much braver than me. You are hired.? I quit climbing ladders and trees because I'm such a clutz. If there's a way to fall I'll find it. I did trim everything I could reach though. I got sick of looking at that poor tree with limbs full of crab apples hanging to the ground. Even some of the limbs broke it was so full. The guy finally came today and gave me an estimate. He's swearing it's an apple tree but it's not. It's a Crab Apple. The apples are large this year but still only 2.5 inches in diameter. They did make some really good jelly though.?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Ok I'm over it too ? it's dark and they didn't show up yet. I'm kinda glad cause I have other things to do that late in the evening anyway. Like slopping the hogs or feeding the animals and laying on my butt watching TV or hanging out with you all ? Tomorrow is another day. And my motto is always put off until tomorrow what should have been done yesterday ?


Unreliable people really chap my ***.. Especially professionally.. what is wrong with the world lately??? ?


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> hire me...I just went crazy on a 40 ft tall decorative plum tree...using a 12 inch long Stanley handsaw...I have become Maggie the lumber Jill. So far one freakin branch at a time I have wiped out a tall cottonwood tree, my lilac tree and now 3/4 of the plum tree...I ain't kidding, I get some feeling of empowerment...lol...my son came and caught me way up in the tree...first I used an 11 ft extension ladder, then barefooted I climb as high as I can go and start sawing...pictures simply do not give my work justice...
> View attachment 333651
> 
> I killed all that big wisteria...that one hurt, but it will grow back after they put in a new deck...
> View attachment 333653
> 
> I'm trying for more sun in the Sulcata pens...the tree grew too big too fast


Your so special Maggie! you need a keeper… ( me me me me.. I’m the one For the job) !!!


----------



## Jan A

EllieMay said:


> Unreliable people really chap my ***.. Especially professionally.. what is wrong with the world lately??? ?


We all know the reasons. We each fight it everyday whatever your issues are, whatever you're trying to get done. I can put up with a lot. I don't know if I want to.


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Unreliable people really chap my ***.. Especially professionally.. what is wrong with the world lately??? ?


The guy came today. Part of it was my fault because I wasn't specific enough. By asking when or around what time. But they did come today and it still won't happen for about a month. Ohio's fruit trees went nuts this year. Everyone is having trouble even getting a tree trimmer. I'm glad to get one.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> The guy came today. Part of it was my fault because I wasn't specific enough. By asking when or around what time. But they did come today and it still won't happen for about a month. Ohio's fruit trees went nuts this year. Everyone is having trouble even getting a tree trimmer. I'm glad to get one.?


----------



## Maro2Bear

EllieMay said:


> Mark @Maro2Bear did a box like this got his Sully too… lots of help for you here!



Yep, it has worked perfectly. Waterproof too. Whats nice are the hydraulic lifts for the lid.


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> hire me...I just went crazy on a 40 ft tall decorative plum tree...using a 12 inch long Stanley handsaw...I have become Maggie the lumber Jill. So far one freakin branch at a time I have wiped out a tall cottonwood tree, my lilac tree and now 3/4 of the plum tree...I ain't kidding, I get some feeling of empowerment...lol...my son came and caught me way up in the tree...first I used an 11 ft extension ladder, then barefooted I climb as high as I can go and start sawing...pictures simply do not give my work justice...
> View attachment 333651
> 
> I killed all that big wisteria...that one hurt, but it will grow back after they put in a new deck...
> View attachment 333653
> 
> I'm trying for more sun in the Sulcata pens...the tree grew too big too fast


Exactly why I don't climb a ladder. Medical codes for when you come off the ladder


ICD-10:W11.XXXAShort Description:Fall on and from ladder, initial encounterLong Description:Fall on and from ladder, initial encounter


----------



## Jan A

Blackdog1714 said:


> Exactly why I don't climb a ladder. Medical codes for when you come off the ladder
> 
> 
> ICD-10:W11.XXXAShort Description:Fall on and from ladder, initial encounterLong Description:Fall on and from ladder, initial encounter


I'm afraid of heights. It's why I'm short.


----------



## Maggie3fan

I climbed up onto my roof to trim away my neighbor's cherry branches from my sky light last year I think or longer. I had thought it out completely, so I brought 2x4 ends to even out the ladder stance on my sloped roof. I place one end under and stood and wiggled and it was fine, so I used that method to even the ladder with 3 high ends on one leg and 2 high on the other leg effectively evening out the ladder legs. I stood on the bottom rung...ok, it feels firm, put my next foot on the second rung...and the ladder freakin jumped to the right and off the roof...and I was flung up the roof and broke a couple rib and my shoulder. So my ladder was taken away from me, but my friends husband died, so she got rid of his stuff and I got an 11 ft ladder. I am not afraid....


----------



## zolasmum

maggie3fan said:


> I climbed up onto my roof to trim away my neighbor's cherry branches from my sky light last year I think or longer. I had thought it out completely, so I brought 2x4 ends to even out the ladder stance on my sloped roof. I place one end under and stood and wiggled and it was fine, so I used that method to even the ladder with 3 high ends on one leg and 2 high on the other leg effectively evening out the ladder legs. I stood on the bottom rung...ok, it feels firm, put my next foot on the second rung...and the ladder freakin jumped to the right and off the roof...and I was flung up the roof and broke a couple rib and my shoulder. So my ladder was taken away from me, but my friends husband died, so she got rid of his stuff and I got an 11 ft ladder. I am not afraid....


Maggie, you are my role model in so many ways, but I do wish you wouldn't keep doing things that I could never emulate - please remember how much you are needed, by so many humans and tortoises -and take care.
Angie


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I climbed up onto my roof to trim away my neighbor's cherry branches from my sky light last year I think or longer. I had thought it out completely, so I brought 2x4 ends to even out the ladder stance on my sloped roof. I place one end under and stood and wiggled and it was fine, so I used that method to even the ladder with 3 high ends on one leg and 2 high on the other leg effectively evening out the ladder legs. I stood on the bottom rung...ok, it feels firm, put my next foot on the second rung...and the ladder freakin jumped to the right and off the roof...and I was flung up the roof and broke a couple rib and my shoulder. So my ladder was taken away from me, but my friends husband died, so she got rid of his stuff and I got an 11 ft ladder. I am not afraid....


And you have the nerve to call me crazy for liking Florida ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 333705


CHUBBS - the absolute KING of finding obscure videos pertaining to any subject!!


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> CHUBBS - the absolute KING of finding obscure videos pertaining to any subject!!


I know. I keep wondering how he does it. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yvonne G said:


> CHUBBS - the absolute KING of finding obscure videos pertaining to any subject!!


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 333705


Believe me I was considering it ? but what would happen to my birds and bees ? and I did buy a camera. If I get a picture of that hummingbird????? I'll be so happy.


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> Believe me I was considering it ? but what would happen to my birds and bees ? and I did buy a camera. If I get a picture of that hummingbird????? I'll be so happy.


Have you thought of getting up on the roof & peering over the eaves where the feeder is hanging? He obviously knows where your windows & doors are. He might just miss you hanging on the roof. Better hurry. Hummingbird season is over in Oklahoma. Chubbs can probably help!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 333789


Oh, Chubbs. If I didn't know you were younger & what you look like, this could be my imagined you. OTH, you have no idea how many older men in Boulder look just like this guy. All of them ride those ergo bikes that sit your butt a foot from the pavement & long bike handles that look like Harleys up front. I witnessed one of them wrangle with a car & not do so well. (Bad idea to ignore yield signs & blast on thru) Thank you for the best giggle of the week!!


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Have you thought of getting up on the roof & peering over the eaves where the feeder is hanging? He obviously knows where your windows & doors are. He might just miss you hanging on the roof. Better hurry. Hummingbird season is over in Oklahoma. Chubbs can probably help!


Me on a roof hahahaha ? nope!!! I was thinking the same thing today that the season is just about over. If not this year I still have my camera for next year. It's so cool ? I can snap pictures sitting on my butt on my phone ? but next it'll be the woodpecker and I've seen him lately ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 333789


You are such a brat ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 333774



???????????????????????????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 333789



?????????????????????


----------



## Maggie3fan

Not afraid and not real smart about climbing in trees...lol


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> Not afraid and not real smart about climbing in trees...lol


That is a dangerous combo!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> That is a dangerous combo!


Yeah, I know...but after I use the ladder up, I climb barefooted up the branches...I never look down...lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Yeah, I know...but after I use the ladder up, I climb barefooted up the branches...I never look down...lol


Good! U wont see me chopping the tree down haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> Oh, Chubbs. If I didn't know you were younger & what you look like, this could be my imagined you. OTH, you have no idea how many older men in Boulder look just like this guy. All of them ride those ergo bikes that sit your butt a foot from the pavement & long bike handles that look like Harleys up front. I witnessed one of them wrangle with a car & not do so well. (Bad idea to ignore yield signs & blast on thru) Thank you for the best giggle of the week!!


3 more years in this nut house and that will be what i look like


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy Thursday nuts and nutets!


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Have you thought of getting up on the roof & peering over the eaves where the feeder is hanging? He obviously knows where your windows & doors are. He might just miss you hanging on the roof. Better hurry. Hummingbird season is over in Oklahoma. Chubbs can probably help!


I found out today to stop the feeder around mid October. But also there's a state park here near me that might be nice to visit next year. Lake Hope has a hand feed hummingbirds program which might be fun to go to in the late spring ?


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> 3 more years in this nut house and that will be what i look like


No, I don't see that look for you. You're not that stupid to ride a bicycle that looks like a Harley Want-To-Be w/pedals. Ridin' a Harley I can see if you ditch the hoodie. 
BTW, it's the TF nut house that's keeping some of us sane. Frivolity, laughter, friendship is very important to good or goofy mental health.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> No, I don't see that look for you. You're not that stupid to ride a bicycle that looks like a Harley Want-To-Be w/pedals. Ridin' a Harley I can see if you ditch the hoodie.
> BTW, it's the TF nut house that's keeping some of us sane. Frivolity, laughter, friendship is very important to good or goofy mental health.


Agree! Not the harley thing.. i like my legs attached to my body and im a concussion away from brain dead


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Agree! Not the harley thing.. i like my legs attached to my body and im a concussion away from brain dead


How so? You're talking to someone whose had at least 3 from being a klutz?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy Saturday all!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Sunny and 72 today.. doesnt get much better


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pssst.. lets party


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Pssst.. lets party


Ur late ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Ur late ?


Darnit! 530 is late??? What is this kindergarten ?? Lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I have a crow flying over my yard! Its scaring the sh*t out of me lol


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Darnit! 530 is late??? What is this kindergarten ?? Lol


I guess I'm an early bird. Then I poop out early too. It sucks getting old and set in my ways ? second childhood and all.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I guess the nut house has been medicated


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I guess the nut house has been medicated


They are all taking a nap ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 333994


What happened to 3:30? You know. Beer thirty. My kid taught me that one. I was so naive ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> What happened to 3:30? You know. Beer thirty. My kid taught me that one. I was so naive ?


That clock is 5 am lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

330 falls in between


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> 330 falls in between


Oh I'm ok then ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> They are all taking a nap ?


No we're watching football, walking the tort, fixin' dinner & trying to drink cocktails.


----------



## EllieMay

Our Party face!


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> No we're watching football, walking the tort, fixin' dinner & trying to drink cocktails.


Yea I figured. I just wanted to get everyone's goat before I took a long nap until 5am. ?


----------



## Cathie G

I spoke to soon. Because oh my garsh ? my youngins came today and couldn't get on Facebook. Someone pushed the button.?


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> I spoke to soon. Because oh my garsh ? my youngins came today and couldn't get on Facebook. Someone pushed the button.?


Poor Zuck only lost 6 or 7 billion today. What a shame.


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning all!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Agree! Not the harley thing.. i like my legs attached to my body and im a concussion away from brain dead


Just ask my wife and she will agree I am the same


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Poor Zuck only lost 6 or 7 billion today. What a shame.


What's crazy is as soon as the stocks come back up he'll have it all back probably. So the saying the pen is mightier than the sword is a little bit factual. Even though I can't stand Facebook, I do hope they can get things straightened up for the untold amount of people that actually depend on it for communication with friends, family, and etc.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy Thursday Nuts! GO SOX!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Aloha Nuts!


----------



## Jan A

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Aloha Nuts!


Hey, BamaMama, how's it hanging? We be jammin' here in Okey, doin nuttin.


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Aloha Nuts!


I love that word  Aloha to you too ?


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy Thursday Nuts! GO SOX!


Are we in the MLB playoffs yet? I only watch the championship final. Can't bear watching baseball games on tv. The ballpark is the best!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> Are we in the MLB playoffs yet? I only watch the championship final. Can't bear watching baseball games on tv. The ballpark is the best!!


Yes! I cant watch every game . But playoffs are a different animal. Much more intense


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Jan A said:


> Hey, BamaMama, how's it hanging? We be jammin' here in Okey, doin nuttin.


Hey you! Itʻs hanging alright! Nuttin much going on in Hawaii, gusty winds but hot. Later it will rain then turn to steam. Gotta love living in the tropics!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Hey you! Itʻs hanging alright! Nuttin much going on in Hawaii, gusty winds but hot. Later it will rain then turn to steam. Gotta love living in the tropics!


Hanging ?.... ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

A lil pregaming .. cheers!


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 334230


Is that before 5 or after?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Is that before 5 or after?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


Aloha to you too ? just call me the early bird ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Aloha to you too ? just call me the early bird ?


Do u notice only a few members dare to step into this thread? Lmao just us cool kids


----------



## jaizei

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Do u notice only a few members dare to step into this thread? Lmao just us cool kids


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Do u notice only a few members dare to step into this thread? Lmao just us cool kids


I just saw one out playing elsewhere ?


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> Is that before 5 or after?


Ya can't drink all day if you don't get started early in the am.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy Friday Nutonians!


----------



## EllieMay

And skipping over to Saturday….
GOOD MORNING! Fall festivals galore today.. we are crashing at least one of them.. and then, COLLEGE BALL!! If I was a rooster, I’d be crowing ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

EllieMay said:


> And skipping over to Saturday….
> GOOD MORNING! Fall festivals galore today.. we are crashing at least one of them.. and then, COLLEGE BALL!! If I was a rooster, I’d be crowing ?


That reminds me of a bad joke. I’ll post it and keep my fingers crossed that I don’t get sent to sit in the corner


----------



## EllieMay

Fire Ant Festival!!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

EllieMay said:


> Fire Ant Festival!!
> View attachment 334340
> View attachment 334341
> only in Texas! ????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Looks fun!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Whos watching the fight tonight? Fury bs Wilder part 3. Gonna be a good one


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Took my boys to the zoo today


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


Damn it Chubbs...a brand new computer and you flash a photo of my man Alan and I got excited and dropped a bottle of Mt Dew cap wasn't on tight...sticky keys... jerk


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Damn it Chubbs...a brand new computer and you flash a photo of my man Alan and I got excited and dropped a bottle of Mt Dew cap wasn't on tight...sticky keys... jerk


Mountain dew...suuuuure ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Damn it Chubbs...a brand new computer and you flash a photo of my man Alan and I got excited and dropped a bottle of Mt Dew cap wasn't on tight...sticky keys... jerk


Dont spill ur popcorn


----------



## EllieMay

Looks funner!


----------



## EllieMay




----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> Damn it Chubbs...a brand new computer and you flash a photo of my man Alan and I got excited and dropped a bottle of Mt Dew cap wasn't on tight...sticky keys... jerk


That is why you get a wireless keyboard! at $30 they are much cheaper to replace when you have accidents


----------



## Maro2Bear

Did anyone catch SNL last night with Kim Kardashian hosting? There were a lot of nay sayers on Twitter yesterday….even BEFORE it aired.

Good
Bad
No Comment?


----------



## jaizei

Maro2Bear said:


> Did anyone catch SNL last night with Kim Kardashian hosting? There were a lot of nay sayers on Twitter yesterday….even BEFORE it aired.
> 
> Good
> Bad
> No Comment?



I was too enthralled with kidney twitter to see anything about Kim K other than a passing mention, tho I think Halsey was the focus of the one thing i did see.


----------



## EllieMay

Maro2Bear said:


> Did anyone catch SNL last night with Kim Kardashian hosting? There were a lot of nay sayers on Twitter yesterday….even BEFORE it aired.
> 
> Good
> Bad
> No Comment?


I was too busy watching A&M play Alabama… I’m usually in bed when the sun goes down though..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I was too busy watching A&M play Alabama… I’m usually in bed when the sun goes down though..


Huge win


----------



## Maggie3fan

jaizei said:


> I was too enthralled with kidney twitter to see anything about Kim K other than a passing mention, tho I think Halsey was the focus of the one thing i did see.


Kidney twitter?


----------



## jaizei

maggie3fan said:


> Kidney twitter?











Who Is the Bad Art Friend? (Published 2021)


Art often draws inspiration from life — but what happens when it’s your life? Inside the curious case of Dawn Dorland v. Sonya Larson.




www.nytimes.com





It got the interest of book twitter and law twitter so it exploded.

Shortest video explanation:


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Maro2Bear said:


> Did anyone catch SNL last night with Kim Kardashian hosting? There were a lot of nay sayers on Twitter yesterday….even BEFORE it aired.
> 
> Good
> Bad
> No Comment?



I saw it. Some funny moments..
Glad she could poke fun at herself..(skims) ?

But all I kept thinking about was 
Why she wanted her butt to look like that….ON PURPOSE????!!!? ???

I did feel like the “entertainer” (young girl)
Was ripping off a Fleetwood Mac song at the end and trying to BE MY Stevie Nicks singing with what’s his face!!!
How rude! ?

If you ever got to see Fleetwood Mac live 
You’d be annoyed too…
There’s only ONE Stevie!
These youngens need to create THEMSELVES instead of ripping off MY generations artists…. 
IMHO….? (after yelling and ranting)..


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy Friday Nutonians!


I'm a bit late ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I saw it. Some funny moments..
> Glad she could poke fun at herself..(skims) ?
> 
> But all I kept thinking about was
> Why she wanted her butt to look like that….ON PURPOSE????!!!? ???
> 
> I did feel like the “entertainer” (young girl)
> Was ripping off a Fleetwood Mac song at the end and trying to BE MY Stevie Nicks singing with what’s his face!!!
> How rude! ?
> 
> If you ever got to see Fleetwood Mac live
> You’d be annoyed too…
> There’s only ONE Stevie!
> These youngens need to create THEMSELVES instead of ripping off MY generations artists….
> IMHO….? (after yelling and ranting)..


Moody Blues live with the Cleveland Symphony Orchestra!! Auto tune is a disease


----------



## Maggie3fan

blob:https://www.youtube.com/103c3990-ec1a-4700-a26c-724e4c6d9b14


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> blob:https://www.youtube.com/103c3990-ec1a-4700-a26c-724e4c6d9b14


This was supposed to be a video...happy Monday nutty group...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy monday! And lets GO SOX! Hell of a game ysterday


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy hump day nuts!


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy hump day nuts!


Happy Humper to you, too!!


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Happy Humper to you, too!!


I'm going to settle for a hump day ? cause if I do a humping day I'll set off my allert. Then I'll have to answer them or have a squad breaking down my door to save me from laughing my head off. ?


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> I'm going to settle for a hump day ? cause if I do a humping day I'll set off my allert. Then I'll have to answer them or have a squad breaking down my door to save me from laughing my head off. ?


Why can't you simply be a humper because you work your posterior off all day, all week long? If your med alert is going to go off because you're a humper, you need to fix your settings.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Why can't you simply be a humper because you work your posterior off all day, all week long? If your med alert is going to go off because you're a humper, you need to fix your settings.


It's really weird what sets off that dang button. One time my shorts fell to the floor in the bathroom and I had to stop everything and run to shut it up. Another time I fell on a bag of crushed beer and coke cans ? and it didn't even set off the alarm ? it was like falling on a cushion. What really was crazy I fell on my side that had 2 fractured ribs and it didn't even hurt ? the only really good thing that button does is make me try to behave myself. It keeps me aware so it's worth it ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> It's really weird what sets off that dang button. One time my shorts fell to the floor in the bathroom and I had to stop everything and run to shut it up. Another time I fell on a bag of crushed beer and coke cans ? and it didn't even set off the alarm ? it was like falling on a cushion. What really was crazy I fell on my side that had 2 fractured ribs and it didn't even hurt ? the only really good thing that button does is make me try to behave myself. It keeps me aware so it's worth it ?


I need to get me one of those buttons


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I need to get me one of those buttons


I don't know that a button would help the likes of you...no wait the last thing you need is a button to push!!! Buttons get you in so much trouble ?????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 334582


Exactly ?


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> Exactly ?


OTOH, if you can't find your belly button, you might need a med alert. Ain't old age fun?


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> OTOH, if you can't find your belly button, you might need a med alert. Ain't old age fun?


I can just hear me saying that to that dang device. Sorry I accidentally pushed the button while looking for my belly button. That's what happens if I can't get to the reset button on time. If I don't answer that on time I have to wait for a phone call. If I don't answer they'll break down the door if they can't find the key... believe me I try not to set that dang thing off. For some reason it reminds me to be a bit careful ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Happy Friday nut jobs!!!
Yesterday morning I went out to my tort shed first thing like I always do...about 6:30... minutes before their lights come on...and I discovered Mary K. in a corner that she never would sleep in...so I went in instead of just opening the doggie doors and underneath the 40 lb Sulcata was a 60 gram Russian tortoise...I had to divide the shed floor to make room for 3 more tortoises so I separated the floor with my old stand by... cinder block...evidently Mary had pushed 1 of the smaller block so that the holes were turned around and little Bit simply walked thru the block and ended up under Mary.
2 tortoises live on the floor under the tort table...Mary turned the block that is standing on end against the wall next to the doggie door...


I don't think that little Russian expected K
ing Kong when he walked thru the block...lol


I don't yet have pictures of this just yet...after rescuing Little Bit from the monster I went into town to the Safeway...
As I pulled into the spot right in front, I saw a Red tailed Hawk on the pole marking my spot...so I stopped and flew outta my car with my 150 year old cell phone in hand while I figure how to take a picture with it...I got a hale a**ed photo...He was so big and I was surprised at that. I was also surprised that I'm there talking to the bird, my car is in the driving lane while I try to figure out the phone...he takes off to an empty spot and all the sudden many many Crows just swooped down and attacked the Hawk who is trying to pickup a half a MickeyD's cheeseburger off the ground...much flapping and squawking...he gets the burger and takes flight with all these Crows at him...I also notice...my car is blocking part of the lane cuz I stopped so I could jump out...I am fascinated with this big bird...and people are walking around the lot in and out the store and evidently the Hawk, Crows and I are invisible as not one person paid any attention to me or that huge bird.
Oh...how did I know he picked up a Mickey D's cheeseburger??? When he flew away being attacked...he dropped the damn thing on the hood of my car!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Happy Friday nut jobs!!!
> Yesterday morning I went out to my tort shed first thing like I always do...about 6:30... minutes before their lights come on...and I discovered Mary K. in a corner that she never would sleep in...so I went in instead of just opening the doggie doors and underneath the 40 lb Sulcata was a 60 gram Russian tortoise...I had to divide the shed floor to make room for 3 more tortoises so I separated the floor with my old stand by... cinder block...evidently Mary had pushed 1 of the smaller block so that the holes were turned around and little Bit simply walked thru the block and ended up under Mary.
> 2 tortoises live on the floor under the tort table...Mary turned the block that is standing on end against the wall next to the doggie door...
> View attachment 334632
> 
> I don't think that little Russian expected K
> ing Kong when he walked thru the block...lol
> View attachment 334633
> 
> I don't yet have pictures of this just yet...after rescuing Little Bit from the monster I went into town to the Safeway...
> As I pulled into the spot right in front, I saw a Red tailed Hawk on the pole marking my spot...so I stopped and flew outta my car with my 150 year old cell phone in hand while I figure how to take a picture with it...I got a hale a**ed photo...He was so big and I was surprised at that. I was also surprised that I'm there talking to the bird, my car is in the driving lane while I try to figure out the phone...he takes off to an empty spot and all the sudden many many Crows just swooped down and attacked the Hawk who is trying to pickup a half a MickeyD's cheeseburger off the ground...much flapping and squawking...he gets the burger and takes flight with all these Crows at him...I also notice...my car is blocking part of the lane cuz I stopped so I could jump out...I am fascinated with this big bird...and people are walking around the lot in and out the store and evidently the Hawk, Crows and I are invisible as not one person paid any attention to me or that huge bird.
> Oh...how did I know he picked up a Mickey D's cheeseburger??? When he flew away being attacked...he dropped the damn thing on the hood of my car!!!


Never a dull moment at Mags lol love it!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy Friday Nut bags!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

75 and sunny! Perfect day for a nice cold glass of milk


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Happy Friday nut jobs!!!
> Yesterday morning I went out to my tort shed first thing like I always do...about 6:30... minutes before their lights come on...and I discovered Mary K. in a corner that she never would sleep in...so I went in instead of just opening the doggie doors and underneath the 40 lb Sulcata was a 60 gram Russian tortoise...I had to divide the shed floor to make room for 3 more tortoises so I separated the floor with my old stand by... cinder block...evidently Mary had pushed 1 of the smaller block so that the holes were turned around and little Bit simply walked thru the block and ended up under Mary.
> 2 tortoises live on the floor under the tort table...Mary turned the block that is standing on end against the wall next to the doggie door...
> View attachment 334632
> 
> I don't think that little Russian expected K
> ing Kong when he walked thru the block...lol
> View attachment 334633
> 
> I don't yet have pictures of this just yet...after rescuing Little Bit from the monster I went into town to the Safeway...
> As I pulled into the spot right in front, I saw a Red tailed Hawk on the pole marking my spot...so I stopped and flew outta my car with my 150 year old cell phone in hand while I figure how to take a picture with it...I got a hale a**ed photo...He was so big and I was surprised at that. I was also surprised that I'm there talking to the bird, my car is in the driving lane while I try to figure out the phone...he takes off to an empty spot and all the sudden many many Crows just swooped down and attacked the Hawk who is trying to pickup a half a MickeyD's cheeseburger off the ground...much flapping and squawking...he gets the burger and takes flight with all these Crows at him...I also notice...my car is blocking part of the lane cuz I stopped so I could jump out...I am fascinated with this big bird...and people are walking around the lot in and out the store and evidently the Hawk, Crows and I are invisible as not one person paid any attention to me or that huge bird.
> Oh...how did I know he picked up a Mickey D's cheeseburger??? When he flew away being attacked...he dropped the damn thing on the hood of my car!!!


The crows were probably mad because that dang hawk was stealing the cheeseburger they had their eyes on ? good thing they didn't realize that the hawk had decided that a McDonald's cheeseburger isn't worth the effort. I would hate to see the mess on the hood of your car with all the crows fighting over that cheeseburger ? you aught to see how much a crow loves McDonald's fries ??


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy Friday Nut bags!


Are you calling us old bags??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Are you calling us old bags??


?.. saggy nuts lol


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> 75 and sunny! Perfect day for a nice cold glass of milk


with cognac?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> ?.. saggy nuts lol


YOU have saggy nuts???LOL


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> YOU have saggy nuts???LOL


Thank God you said that instead of me ? cause I sure wanted to ? well... I was trying to behave ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> YOU have saggy nuts???LOL


Hell nooo! I use wire hangers to keep them up


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hell nooo! I use wire hangers to keep them up


I get weird looks tho with wires hanging down from my ears


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> Happy Friday nut jobs!!!
> Yesterday morning I went out to my tort shed first thing like I always do...about 6:30... minutes before their lights come on...and I discovered Mary K. in a corner that she never would sleep in...so I went in instead of just opening the doggie doors and underneath the 40 lb Sulcata was a 60 gram Russian tortoise...I had to divide the shed floor to make room for 3 more tortoises so I separated the floor with my old stand by... cinder block...evidently Mary had pushed 1 of the smaller block so that the holes were turned around and little Bit simply walked thru the block and ended up under Mary.
> 2 tortoises live on the floor under the tort table...Mary turned the block that is standing on end against the wall next to the doggie door...
> View attachment 334632
> 
> I don't think that little Russian expected K
> ing Kong when he walked thru the block...lol
> View attachment 334633
> 
> I don't yet have pictures of this just yet...after rescuing Little Bit from the monster I went into town to the Safeway...
> As I pulled into the spot right in front, I saw a Red tailed Hawk on the pole marking my spot...so I stopped and flew outta my car with my 150 year old cell phone in hand while I figure how to take a picture with it...I got a hale a**ed photo...He was so big and I was surprised at that. I was also surprised that I'm there talking to the bird, my car is in the driving lane while I try to figure out the phone...he takes off to an empty spot and all the sudden many many Crows just swooped down and attacked the Hawk who is trying to pickup a half a MickeyD's cheeseburger off the ground...much flapping and squawking...he gets the burger and takes flight with all these Crows at him...I also notice...my car is blocking part of the lane cuz I stopped so I could jump out...I am fascinated with this big bird...and people are walking around the lot in and out the store and evidently the Hawk, Crows and I are invisible as not one person paid any attention to me or that huge bird.
> Oh...how did I know he picked up a Mickey D's cheeseburger??? When he flew away being attacked...he dropped the damn thing on the hood of my car!!!



?????????????????????????????????????????
Maggie…. You never fail to disappoint me with your stories!! ???
I was gonna say ,
Awww…. Poor little turtle
Then I was gonna say,
Awwww…. Poor little birdie.
Now all I can say is,
I am surprised you didn’t pull out a shot gun to kill that punk-a** bird who dropped a burger ON YOUR IROC!!!??? 
??????????
I gotta read this AGAIN tomorrow..!
I can’t stop laughing!!!!
???????
??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hell nooo! I use wire hangers to keep them up


----------



## Maggie3fan

hmmm read this quote very carefully...*"Maggie…. You never fail to disappoint me with your stories!! "* Does anyone read that the way I do???lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> hmmm read this quote very carefully...*"Maggie…. You never fail to disappoint me with your stories!! "* Does anyone read that the way I do???lol


Wow! I guess ur a real disappointment lol


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wow! I guess ur a real disappointment lol


I guess so... but I never had anybody tell me that before...lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> I guess so... but I never had anybody tell me that before...lol


I think they worded it wrong


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I think they worded it wrong


Yes...I know that...Yvonne is not mean...she just gets too excited...Maybe I'll write a story about her...lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

My mom says that to me all the time.. but im pretty sure shes wording it right ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Yes...I know that...Yvonne is not mean...she just gets too excited...Maybe I'll write a story about her...lol


U promise??? Lol


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> I guess so... but I never had anybody tell me that before...lol


That's pretty funny. Until you pointed it out and made me read it slowly I read it the way (I hope) she meant it.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> That's pretty funny. Until you pointed it out and made me read it slowly I read it the way (I hope) she meant it.


I knew exactly what she meant and I really laughed...She's so positive and excited and explosive...lol


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> That's pretty funny. Until you pointed it out and made me read it slowly I read it the way (I hope) she meant it.


Yeah you have to do that here pretty often with the dang spell check going on and such stuff. ? I wind up reading between the lines.?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> hmmm read this quote very carefully...*"Maggie…. You never fail to disappoint me with your stories!! "* Does anyone read that the way I do???lol



Oh my!!!!!
Thank God YOU know what I meant!
You are NOT a disappointment at all!!!
I was sooooo freakin tired I don’t know what I was typing..???
Sorry Maggie!!!!
Chalk it up to “a blond” moment!
(And to all the blonds out there…
Come on!… it’s not like you haven’t heard THAT phrase before)…
It’s ok though, I AM blond… so I guess I CAN say that.???????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Yvonne G said:


> That's pretty funny. Until you pointed it out and made me read it slowly I read it the way (I hope) she meant it.



Thank you Yvonne!!!! ???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> I knew exactly what she meant and I really laughed...She's so positive and excited and explosive...lol



I was once called a “ticking time bomb” by one of my previous bosses…..?
……
They never DID find the body…??


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I was once called a “ticking time bomb” by one of my previous bosses…..?
> ……
> They never DID find the body…??


Well, there sure are a lot of chickens**ts out there calling themselves bosses, aren't there?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy Friday Nut bags!


 there is a medical term for nut bags. I'm sure you're familiar with the word


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

maggie3fan said:


> with cognac?


saggy nuts with cognac?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> Thank God you said that instead of me ? cause I sure wanted to ? well... I was trying to behave ?


Why? We're in the nut house for goodess' sakes!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Aloha fellow Nut jobs. I am home recovering from minor surgery and will be stuck at home for another week or so. You know that that means! The admins need to be extra vigilant because I am bored and have painkillers. Whoo hoo!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Offened, I am offended!!!! Can't say what it was or when it happened nut I am Offended. Oh wait O F F E N S I V E means i have a fould odor. Lack of sleep is bad!!!!!!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

When


Blackdog1714 said:


> Offened, I am offended!!!! Can't say what it was or when it happened nut I am Offended. Oh wait O F F E N S I V E means i have a fould odor. Lack of sleep


My friends gram used to say (especially on a hot fay or after farting). When you offend yourself, you’re past offending others.


----------



## Humbug & Maz

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Thank you Yvonne!!!! ???


I actually read it the way it was _really_ meant as well not the way it _wasn't_ meant but was typed as such in the wrong way ? ? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> there is a medical term for nut bags. I'm sure you're familiar with the word


Gravy holder?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Gravy holder?


No Chubbs. No.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Im not changing the name of the thread Snoopy!! U sicko ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

BTW how u feeling? I see u had surgery


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Doing good, better each day but bored


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Doing good, better each day but bored


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 334868


You sneaking into my room again?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Uhm.. thats my bathroom. I had to pee and always broke my neck slipping on the chicken grease


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Couldn’t leave a good thing alone could you?


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Couldn’t leave a good thing alone could you?


Well you do know what he's like ? I saw my new gaserinterologist today and guess what. I get to have a colonoscopy soon. Like I didn't know that's what was going to happen. He said I'm not getting the twilight stuff he's knocking me out. I said fine. Hope you give everyone a run for their money so they'll help you get better soon ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> Well you do know what he's like ? I saw my new gaserinterologist today and guess what. I get to have a colonoscopy soon. Like I didn't know that's what was going to happen. He said I'm not getting the twilight stuff he's knocking me out. I said fine. Hope you give everyone a run for their money so they'll help you get better soon ?


The procedure itself isn’t bad - you’ll be blissfully asleep. The prep is the horrible part. I hope everything is ok with you! I had a whole list of things I was gonna do while home, can’t do half of them and can’t remember the other half!


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> The procedure itself isn’t bad - you’ll be blissfully asleep. The prep is the horrible part. I hope everything is ok with you! I had a whole list of things I was gonna do while home, can’t do half of them and can’t remember the other half!


Yes it's the prep I don't want to do. I already should be ready with the problem I have but no. If I want help I'll have to do it.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy Friday nuts! Have a great one


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Let the weekend begin


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Time for a lil day drinking.. 73 degree October day


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Yes it's the prep I don't want to do. I already should be ready with the problem I have but no. If I want help I'll have to do it.?


The doc did say he's not bothering with Twilight sleep he's going to knock my arse out ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> The doc did say he's not bothering with Twilight sleep he's going to knock my arse out ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Humbug & Maz

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Time for a lil day drinking.. 73 degree October day


I wish but not here in the UK! Rain rain rain! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Humbug & Maz said:


> I wish but not here in the UK! Rain rain rain! ?


Bloody hell! Thats just pants


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Thats me failing at my UK lingo lol


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 334954


Well... I've managed to dance around the subject for 68 years. And it's come to finally bite me in the butt sooo... I guess I'll be doing that sh*tty dance. However, with covid 19 going on they are constipated and slow so they said they'll get to me when they can ? That's good cause my moto is always put off until tomorrow what should have been done yesterday.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Well... I've managed to dance around the subject for 68 years. And it's come to finally bite me in the butt sooo... I guess I'll be doing that sh*tty dance. However, with covid 19 going on they are constipated and slow so they said they'll get to me when they can ? That's good cause my moto is always put off until tomorrow what should have been done yesterday.?


U dont have to be so anal about it ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U dont have to be so anal about it ?


Why not it's a ??y subject ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jeez what crawled ip ur a$$? Haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

But hey.. its a sh*tty job but sombodys gotta do it


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Jeez what crawled ip ur a$$? Haha


That's what I'd like to know ? I'm trying to sweeten up the subject with Manuka honey that I learned about here on TFO. We'll see ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

W


Cathie G said:


> That's what I'd like to know ? I'm trying to sweeten up the subject with Manuka honey that I learned about here on TFO. We'll see ?


Whattttt??? U put honey on ur butthole?? ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> But hey.. its a sh*tty job but sombodys gotta do it


Yes I'm wondering why a person would choose that profession in doctorness ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

U making grammy crackers ? Haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Yes I'm wondering why a person would choose that profession in doctorness ??


That person is prob an a-hole


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> That person is prob an a-hole


Some have green thumbs some have brown


----------



## Cathie G

No I want the dang stuff to fry everything from my mouth to that part. It is honey made from the pollen from the tea tree. It's actually pretty good but packs a punch of flavor. That's probably why it works so well for torts ? it's from the Tea tree.


----------



## Humbug & Maz

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thats me failing at my UK lingo lol


? when you wished us happy Friday the time difference means I was already half way through the day ? Took my horse out for a ride and got soaked but hey ho that is the English weather for you! Tort however is happy indoors


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Humbug & Maz said:


> ? when you wished us happy Friday the time difference means I was already half way through the day ? Took my horse out for a ride and got soaked but hey ho that is the English weather for you! Tort however is happy indoors


Did u just call me a ho? Im mortified


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Did u just call me a ho? Im mortified


BTW age and sex? Its weird not knowing lol


----------



## Humbug & Maz

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Did u just call me a ho? Im mortified


Never! Hey ho tally ho and away I went to get drenched on my horse but never would call you a ho Chubbs ? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Humbug & Maz said:


> Never! Hey ho tally ho and away I went to get drenched on my horse but never would call you a ho Chubbs ? ?


Ur the only one haha


----------



## Humbug & Maz

Humbug & Maz said:


> Never! Hey ho tally ho and away I went to get drenched on my horse but never would call you a ho Chubbs ? ?


OMG I just googled the definition of a ho ??? You see this is the problem across the pond with differences of word definitions! ? OMG!


----------



## Humbug & Maz

Humbug & Maz said:


> OMG I just googled the definition of a ho ??? You see this is the problem across the pond with differences of word definitions! ? OMG!


Like your word for fanny is totally different in the UK! ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Humbug & Maz said:


> Like your word for fanny is totally different in the UK! ??


A$$.. yeah it means lots of things lol


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Did u just call me a ho? Im mortified


Oh puh -leez, you are not mortified.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Oh puh -leez, you are not mortified.


Ill be ur top ho anyday ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ill be ur top ho anyday ?


Let me find my tort feet slippers


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> A$$.. yeah it means lots of things lol


Yes and then you gotta get through all the crap with the whatever you call the child protection stuff ? and learn how to spell it out differently ? it's so confusing ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ill be ur top ho anyday ?


Mine and everybody else’s. Just kidding Chubbs


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Yes and then you gotta get through all the crap with the whatever you call the child protection stuff ? and learn how to spell it out differently ? it's so confusing ?


Like saying “ dont be an ***” is acceptable. But give me that a$$ .. gets u slapped


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Mine and everybody else’s. Just kidding Chubbs


Come on!!! Ive never slept with an animal!... sober


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Like saying “ dont be an ***” is acceptable. But give me that a$$ .. gets u slapped


Those little kids are practicing words when everyone is out of ear shot. I've seen them in action. That's what taught me how to sneak around to watch turdoises ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Come on!!! Ive never slept with an animal!... sober


Me neither. ? Razberri does hop in bed with me every night though ?


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Oh puh -leez, you are not mortified.


He's a wanna be. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


OHIO ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Come on!!! Ive never slept with an animal!... sober


Whispering to myself before typing …. Family friendly forum, family friendly forum…


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Whispering to myself before typing …. Family friendly forum, family friendly forum…


Well.. ill see u in my pm lol


----------



## Cathie G

?????


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> Yes I'm wondering why a person would choose that profession in doctorness ??


It's simple. They are either anal retentive or born with their head up their arse. Or could it be they're arseholes?


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> It's simple. They are either anal retentive or born with their head up their arse. Or could it be they're arseholes?


What's even more weird is I liked him.? I'll try not to wake up and scare him half to death like I did to the last doctor I allowed to get even further.? That was about 35 years ago.


----------



## EllieMay

I miss all of my friends in this nutshell… just Wanted to tell you ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> Yes it's the prep I don't want to do. I already should be ready with the problem I have but no. If I want help I'll have to do it.?


 have had to have colonoscopies regularly...and I am a puker...I gag and puke...but the new stuff they use isn't bad and you don't have to drink as much...and they will use versed...enjoy it it's exquisite for about 3 seconds...then out...have fun!!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Come on!!! Ive never slept with an animal!... sober


I thought you told me you first wife was an animal...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> I thought you told me you first wife was an animal...


I said monster not animal haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> What's even more weird is I liked him.? I'll try not to wake up and scare him half to death like I did to the last doctor I allowed to get even further.? That was about 35 years ago.


U do know u dont have to get undressed for a dentist visit


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I miss all of my friends in this nutshell… just Wanted to tell you ?


We miss u tooo!


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> I miss all of my friends in this nutshell… just Wanted to tell you ?


Hey...I didn't know you were gone because I was off the computer at my sister's. And my sentiments are exactly the same...I missed these Nuts and the simpleminded conversation about as*es...badoink a doink


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U do know u dont have to get undressed for a dentist visit


They might make me when they can't find them. Sometimes I keep the bottom chomper in my pants pocket ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I miss all of my friends in this nutshell… just Wanted to tell you ?


Miss you too. I've been thinking of you and wondering how you're doing. ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> They might make me when they can't find them. Sometimes I keep the bottom chomper in my pants pocket ?


Ohmigosh! Not sure why, but your stories about your teeth (or lack of them) totally crack me up! I’m about to blow out my stitches!


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Ohmigosh! Not sure why, but your stories about your teeth (or lack of them) totally crack me up! I’m about to blow out my stitches!


I'll stop until you get your stitches healed up unless you wanna hear about the time I sneezed real hard in a public place and couldn't get my mouth covered in time. So I sneezed on the floor. Yep you guessed it ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> I'll stop until you get your stitches healed up unless you wanna hear about the time I sneezed real hard in a public place and couldn't get my mouth covered in time. So I sneezed on the floor. Yep you guessed it ?


----------



## Jan A

Snoopy’s mom said:


> View attachment 335066


Had a friend in college who would drop her dentures into a pitcher of beer for unknown reasons. I thought her name was Cassandra, but now I'm thinkin' it could have been Cathy.


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> View attachment 335066


After abdominal surgery a nurse told me to cough and hold a pillow against my incision. I think laughing your head off helps with healing better. Now eat a cookie and call me in the morning ? love...Dr. Cathie ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Dr. Cathie, that sounds painful - the coughing, not the cookie part! It’s 11 am and I’m still lying around drinking coffee. Having a cookie sounds like a wonderful idea. Where’s my bell? I’m must ring and have someone bring me some! Thanks doc! ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Ohmigosh! Not sure why, but your stories about your teeth (or lack of them) totally crack me up! I’m about to blow out my stitches!


I've been laughing too...a few weeks ago my neighbor and I were on her deck just shooting the breeze....I was facing her standing up to leave...she's sitting down...I laughed hard and my teeth landed on her chest...


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie3fan said:


> I've been laughing too...a few weeks ago my neighbor and I were on her deck just shooting the breeze....I was facing her standing up to leave...she's sitting down...I laughed hard and my teeth landed on her chest...


----------



## EllieMay

Good morning my friends ?


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 335269
> 
> Good morning my friends ?


Yur baacck hehehe ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 335269
> 
> Good morning my friends ?


U look different ? did u get a haircut?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Yur baacck hehehe ??


? yep.. stay on your toes


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U look different ? did u get a haircut?


There was a little incident with the light socket.. I got all the kinks out though ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy Friday nuts! A cool 55 and sunny


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

maggie3fan said:


> I've been laughing too...a few weeks ago my neighbor and I were on her deck just shooting the breeze....I was facing her standing up to leave...she's sitting down...I laughed hard and my teeth landed on her chest...


MAGGIE!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> MAGGIE!!!
> View attachment 335371


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chimp Love Tortoise I Animals Short Video


#animals #funny #Short #Video




youtube.com


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Aww Snoopy and Archie are so cute


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Sorry Mags! Its song night lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Gotta say tho.. Janis had some crazy talent


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

@maggie3fan my fav janis


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Gotta say tho.. Janis had some crazy talent


oh man she was loaded!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> oh man she was loaded!!!


Most were back then haha


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> @maggie3fan my fav janis


Yes and summer time was a favorite of mine too.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Yes and summer time was a favorite of mine too.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


Thanks  that was a really good recording of that one.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Im a fan of all music


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Most were back then haha


yeah I know...remember...you learned about that era from the internet...I lived it...ask my sister...


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Iʻm looking for some good Yoko Ono songs. Guess Iʻll be looking for a long time.l


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

maggie3fan said:


> yeah I know...remember...you learned about that era from the internet...I lived it...ask my sister...


Iʻm still living it!


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> yeah I know...remember...you learned about that era from the internet...I lived it...ask my sister...


Me too. I love Janis. Cat Stevens. Julie Marlo.etc..etc..etc paved paradise put up a parking lot.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Iʻm looking for some good Yoko Ono songs. Guess Iʻll be looking for a long time.l


Come on! Legend!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

RIP Eddie!


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Me too. I love Janis. Cat Stevens. Julie Marlo.etc..etc..etc paved paradise put up a parking lot.


Sorry I always call Joni Mitchell Julie Marlo for some nutty reason


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> Thanks  that was a really good recording of that one.


so much emotion...


Snoopy’s mom said:


> Iʻm looking for some good Yoko Ono songs. Guess Iʻll be looking for a long time.l


good Yoko Ono songs is kind of an oxymoron, isn't it?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ok come on! Who hasnt danced to this song??


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ok come on! Who hasnt danced to this song??


me


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

its throw back night. Throw em back and enjoy


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ooh Maggie lol


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

maggie3fan said:


> so much emotion...
> 
> good Yoko Ono songs is kind of an oxymoron, isn't it?


I think just the moron part. Still looking for a good song....bet I wonʻt find one in this lifetime


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And one for a baby mama


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I think just the moron part. Still looking for a good song....bet I wonʻt find one in this lifetime








__





Yoko - Bing video







www.bing.com


----------



## Jan A

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I think just the moron part. Still looking for a good song....bet I wonʻt find one in this lifetime


She can't sing. It don't matter how stoned or high you or Yoko are, she can't sing.

Now Janis, she could sing & bellow & rasp. I think she & Joe Cocker are doin' fine music festivals together wherever they are. That'll be something to see. Cry me a river, won'tcha.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yoko will always be Lennons shadow


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Snoopy’s mom




----------



## Blackdog1714

View from the house we rented in Rodanthe, NC. I wanted something I could fish and pee from the deck from but the wife said NO. This was a close a she would let me get!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Snoopy’s mom said:


> View attachment 335553


We were taught that to protect ourselves against nuclear attacks...that was after it showed hiding under our desks was not safe...lol


----------



## Jan A

maggie3fan said:


> We were taught that to protect ourselves against nuclear attacks...that was after it showed hiding under our desks was not safe...lol


That's what it reminded me of as well. We had this long hallway in the basement where we would orderly shuffle & line up against the drab institutional green walls & assume the position. Those were the days... ha, ha!! Now, if I was in that position for more than 30 seconds, I wouldn't be able to get back up.


----------



## Bridgebob

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Here we go





Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Here we go





Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Here we go


I'm too lazy and drunk to post photos/film of my little baby Eastern Box Turtle now.

I spoiled her! 

She has learned to go into her pond on her own now!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

UPDATE:

Snoopy came home


----------



## Jan A

Snoopy’s mom said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Snoopy came home


I thought Snoopy was run over & gone. He's back...Hallelujah!! Did he show up on the porch, back yard, tell me, tell me, tell me!!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Snoopy came home


Really ? so cool.?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Remember dad and I knew he was run over, we buried him, but my son did not believe us?
I got a message from a girl who said her dad found a Russian tortoise at his work, which is (kinda) near our home, about a mile as the crow flies, full of houses, then ditches a valley....anyway she said her dad told her that Snoopy walked up the road to the main gate where he works and acted like he owned the place! Dad checked around and after a couple of days no one claimed him, so he took Snoopy home. Luckily, she has had torts in the past, she said he looked thin and kinda stressed, so she soaked him, and fed him then hit social media.

It took her 3 weeks of digging through the Humane Society, Paw Posse, Stolen Stuff Hawaii, Instagram my now favorite assh**e site Next Door, and a zillion FaceBook Groups. She found my post from way back on May 31st and saw that where her dad found him is near our home. To be sure he was ours, she asked for a photo of Snoopy and I have lots of them showing a weird chip on his shell. She sent back a picture showing the chip! She lives in Kailua near my workplace, we went to her house and got Snoopy back. My son was overjoyed and we are thrilled! She had him for about 3 weeks, so where was he for the other 3 or 4 months? Was he wandering? Did someone take him and he escaped? Did someone take him then decide they didnʻt want him and let him loose? In any case, it was so nice that she went through all that trouble to find us and not just keep him.

I still canʻt believe heʻs alive after completing his mission, or field trip, or whatever!

I wonder whose tortoise we buried?!


----------



## Jan A

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Remember dad and I knew he was run over, we buried him, but my son did not believe us?
> I got a message from a girl who said her dad found a Russian tortoise at his work, which is (kinda) near our home, about a mile as the crow flies, full of houses, then ditches a valley....anyway she said her dad told her that Snoopy walked up the road to the main gate where he works and acted like he owned the place! Dad checked around and after a couple of days no one claimed him, so he took Snoopy home. Luckily, she has had torts in the past, she said he looked thin and kinda stressed, so she soaked him, and fed him then hit social media.
> 
> It took her 3 weeks of digging through the Humane Society, Paw Posse, Stolen Stuff Hawaii, Instagram my now favorite assh**e site Next Door, and a zillion FaceBook Groups. She found my post from way back on May 31st and saw that where her dad found him is near our home. To be sure he was ours, she asked for a photo of Snoopy and I have lots of them showing a weird chip on his shell. She sent back a picture showing the chip! She lives in Kailua near my workplace, we went to her house and got Snoopy back. My son was overjoyed and we are thrilled! She had him for about 3 weeks, so where was he for the other 3 or 4 months? Was he wandering? Did someone take him and he escaped? Did someone take him then decide they didnʻt want him and let him loose? In any case, it was so nice that she went through all that trouble to find us and not just keep him.
> 
> I still canʻt believe heʻs alive after completing his mission, or field trip, or whatever!
> 
> I wonder whose tortoise we buried?!


I'm thrilled he's back!! A much better ending then before!! YAHOO!! Made my day!!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

I didnʻt think he was still alive! Goes to show that there are still some wonderful people in this world.


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Remember dad and I knew he was run over, we buried him, but my son did not believe us?
> I got a message from a girl who said her dad found a Russian tortoise at his work, which is (kinda) near our home, about a mile as the crow flies, full of houses, then ditches a valley....anyway she said her dad told her that Snoopy walked up the road to the main gate where he works and acted like he owned the place! Dad checked around and after a couple of days no one claimed him, so he took Snoopy home. Luckily, she has had torts in the past, she said he looked thin and kinda stressed, so she soaked him, and fed him then hit social media.
> 
> It took her 3 weeks of digging through the Humane Society, Paw Posse, Stolen Stuff Hawaii, Instagram my now favorite assh**e site Next Door, and a zillion FaceBook Groups. She found my post from way back on May 31st and saw that where her dad found him is near our home. To be sure he was ours, she asked for a photo of Snoopy and I have lots of them showing a weird chip on his shell. She sent back a picture showing the chip! She lives in Kailua near my workplace, we went to her house and got Snoopy back. My son was overjoyed and we are thrilled! She had him for about 3 weeks, so where was he for the other 3 or 4 months? Was he wandering? Did someone take him and he escaped? Did someone take him then decide they didnʻt want him and let him loose? In any case, it was so nice that she went through all that trouble to find us and not just keep him.
> 
> I still canʻt believe heʻs alive after completing his mission, or field trip, or whatever!
> 
> I wonder whose tortoise we buried?!


Wow. I didn't remember that Snoopy was a daggone Russian.? Ain't that just like them ?? This makes my day and I'm sure your lifetime. What's the odds?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Sneaky little buggers arenʻt they? I now realize that all those crazy stories about them are true, the one defining character of a Russian Tort - "Escape Artist" at the top of the list!


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Sneaky little buggers arenʻt they? I now realize that all those crazy stories about them are true, the one defining character of a Russian Tort - "Escape Artist" at the top of the list!


Yep. They say on here not to let them run around your house and that is very true... but you need to actually watch them do stuff to see what they are capable of for a while. It's downright nuts what they can do. I watched Sapphire climb a wall and thought I had his number. He's done worse since.?


----------



## Bridgebob

Jan A said:


> I thought Snoopy was run over & gone. He's back...Hallelujah!! Did he show up on the porch, back yard, tell me, tell me, tell me!!!!


My baby Eastern Box got run over by a car or bicycle when I found her with an amputated front foot and broken rear leg.

She's doing great now.

This awful but I saw her eat a spider today.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hip, hip, hooray! Let's hear it for Snoopy!!!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Bridgebob said:


> My baby Eastern Box got run over by a car or bicycle when I found her with an amputated front foot and broken rear leg.
> 
> She's doing great now.
> 
> This awful but I saw her eat a spider today.


Iʻm glad sheʻs doing well! My Haha was about the spider - not her leg


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Jan A said:


> I'm thrilled he's back!! A much better ending then before!! YAHOO!! Made my day!!


How is Houdini?


----------



## zolasmum

Snoopy’s mom said:


> How is Houdini?


Congratulations on getting your little wanderer back - I'm so happy for you - and for him too, as I'm sure he is very relieved to be with his mom again.
Angie


----------



## Jan A

Snoopy’s mom said:


> How is Houdini?


Houdini is doing very well. Weather has been cold & rainy so he's been indoors since Sunday. He is so mellow. He still tries to get out of both indoor & outdoor enclosures but he can't. I think it's more for exercise. Other than that, he's very well behaved. He definitely is a food smasher picking out the things he likes first.


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Houdini is doing very well. Weather has been cold & rainy so he's been indoors since Sunday. He is so mellow. He still tries to get out of both indoor & outdoor enclosures but he can't. I think it's more for exercise. Other than that, he's very well behaved. He definitely is a food smasher picking out the things he likes first.


I think they are not really trying to escape. They just like to explore and try to overcome puzzles or something standing in their way. Which they have to do in the wild anyway. The problem is the little bulldozers are good at it ? I've watched Sapphire stay in one place for a couple of hours or more, with his neck stretched out staring at something he's trying to figure out. When he finally makes up his mind he doesn't have to say it. He shows it.


----------



## Bridgebob

Yvonne G said:


> Hip, hip, hooray! Let's hear it for Snoopy!!!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> I think they are not really trying to escape. They just like to explore and try to overcome puzzles or something standing in their way. Which they have to do in the wild anyway. The problem is the little bulldozers are good at it ? I've watched Sapphire stay in one place for a couple of hours or more, with his neck stretched out staring at something he's trying to figure out. When he finally makes up his mind he doesn't have to say it. He shows it.


That’s too funny, I see Snoopy doing that, stretching out his neck to look at something. The sully on the other hand has these brain farts where he just stops in his tracks, stares for awhile like he forgot what he was doing then starts walking again.


----------



## Bridgebob

Snoopy! A name for a Tortoise/Turtle!?

My little girl's name is 'Carbuncle'.

I found her on the bike trail here in Northern Virginia! Missing her front foot and a broken back foot.

These animals are tougher than hammer forged steel

She is luxury condo sleeping most of the time.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Bridgebob said:


> Snoopy! A name for a Tortoise/Turtle!?
> 
> My little girl's name is 'Carbuncle'.
> 
> I found her on the bike trail here in Northern Virginia! Missing her front foot and a broken back foot.
> 
> These animals are tougher than hammer forged steel
> 
> She is luxury condo sleeping most of the time.


Poor little girl with such a name! Bet ya most younger keepers wouldn't know what a "carbuncle" is...not a very feminine name for a girl...what species is she?


----------



## Bridgebob

She is an Eastern Box Turtle. The 'Carbuncle' name is perfect. 

She has learned to go into her pond now by herself now.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Bridgebob said:


> Snoopy! A name for a Tortoise/Turtle!?
> 
> My little girl's name is 'Carbuncle'.
> 
> I found her on the bike trail here in Northern Virginia! Missing her front foot and a broken back foot.
> 
> These animals are tougher than hammer forged steel
> 
> She is luxury condo sleeping most of the time.


Yes, Snoopy the Russian Tortoise. We got him from a pet store before we learned to not get pets from the pet store lol. I asked my son what he wanted to name him and thus, Snoopy became the torts name. I would have chosen something else of course. ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

maggie3fan said:


> Poor little girl with such a name! Bet ya most younger keepers wouldn't know what a "carbuncle" is...not a very feminine name for a girl...what species is she?


Could be worse - could be Furuncle. ?


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> That’s too funny, I see Snoopy doing that, stretching out his neck to look at something. The sully on the other hand has these brain farts where he just stops in his tracks, stares for awhile like he forgot what he was doing then starts walking again.


He did that once after I tried to make his hidey hut look like a little hacienda while he was outside playing... you know fancy it up to look cute. Well... that didn't work. After staring at it like I said he made up his mind. He waltzed right past it and tried to sleep beside it. Needless to say I had to make it look like it used to.? I can slap one of those together in no time. It's two sides of 1× 10 with a roof and a slab across the top of the front for stability. It's what he likes and he can't really slide it in a way to climb a wall. (The little monkey)?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Bridgebob said:


> Snoopy! A name for a Tortoise/Turtle!?
> 
> My little girl's name is 'Carbuncle'.
> 
> I found her on the bike trail here in Northern Virginia! Missing her front foot and a broken back foot.
> 
> These animals are tougher than hammer forged steel
> 
> She is luxury condo sleeping most of the time.


His name could have been worse. After my son listened to one of my playlists, he wanted to re-name Snoopy to "Oooga Chaka" after hearing Hooked On A Feeling by Blue Swede.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> His name could have been worse. After my son listened to one of my playlists, he wanted to re-name Snoopy to "Oooga Chaka" after hearing Hooked On A Feeling by Blue Swede.


Well at least he didnt hear any Yoko songs... poor kid would be traumatized


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well at least he didnt hear any Yoko songs... poor kid would be traumatized


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

So im pretty sure my cat has mental issues smh i fill his water and he plays with it! Digging in it, rolling in it ? i turn the bathtub on and he comes running and jumps in the tub. I thought cats hate water???


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> So im pretty sure my cat has mental issues smh i fill his water and he plays with it! Digging in it, rolling in it ? i turn the bathtub on and he comes running and jumps in the tub. I thought cats hate water???


Well...if yours has mental issues so does mine. He ruffles the water with his paw before he takes a drink. Im always finding a little bit of dirt settled in the bottom of his water bowl.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Well...if yours has mental issues so does mine. He ruffles the water with his paw before he takes a drink. Im always finding a little bit of dirt settled in the bottom of his water bowl.?


This ahole take both his paws like hes digging a hole until the bowl is empty lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> This ahole take both his paws like hes digging a hole until the bowl is empty lol


So i tased him.. is that going overboard? Haha


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> This ahole take both his paws like hes digging a hole until the bowl is empty lol


All I can say is keep a mop handy ? too funny


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> All I can say is keep a mop handy ? too funny


And I thought I had it bad with crazy Dilly ? he's been nuts since the day I brought him home for Joe. If he sees a bug in the house he tells me to deal with it. He lets me know. I can only imagine if he saw a mouse but he can leap tall buildings with a single bound ?he thinks he's a rabbit.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

My mother in lawʻs cat sits out on the lawn when she turns the sprinklers on. I think the nuts in the nuthouse attract broken pets. Birds of a feather flock together. Cats that are crazy are crazy. Tortoises that are. ahhhh nevermind.


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> So i tased him.. is that going overboard? Haha


Well it might turn him into a more manageable senior cat quicker ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Well it might turn him into a more manageable senior cat quicker ??


I hate the smell of burnt hair


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Reminds me of my mom and her bad perms back in the day haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ooops! Wrong one lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Music time in the nut house!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy our wedding song!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

I went for my post op visit today, and my doctor said she couldnʻt wait to see me because she wanted to know the punch line. When I asked her what she meant, she said before surgery they give you something to relax before putting you completely under. Apparently, I was babbling away joke after joke on the way to the operating table. I had started a joke and passed out before delivering the punch line. I gasped and asked her if I was telling dirty jokes and she started laughing. ?

It was the "fasten eight" joke. I delivered the much-awaited punchline. She was on her way to the hospital and said she would find the nurses and anesthesiologists who worked with her that day cause they wanted to know the punchline too.

Never a dull moment!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I went for my post op visit today, and my doctor said she couldnʻt wait to see me because she wanted to know the punch line. When I asked her what she meant, she said before surgery they give you something to relax before putting you completely under. Apparently, I was babbling away joke after joke on the way to the operating table. I had started a joke and passed out before delivering the punch line. I gasped and asked her if I was telling dirty jokes and she started laughing. ?
> 
> It was the "fasten eight" joke. I delivered the much-awaited punchline. She was on her way to the hospital and said she would find the nurses and anesthesiologists who worked with her that day cause they wanted to know the punchline too.
> 
> Never a dull moment!


I think im in love ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I think im in love ?


Wait.. it wasnt sex change surgery was it???


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Hi baby, Iʻm Snoopyʻs Dad. Nice to meet ʻcha. Hope to dollar beer ya one day


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Snoopy’s mom said:


> My mother in lawʻs cat sits out on the lawn when she turns the sprinklers on. I think the nuts in the nuthouse attract broken pets. Birds of a feather flock together. Cats that are crazy are crazy. Tortoises that are. ahhhh nevermind.


My dog chases his tail, only problem is he doesn't have one. So it's basically him just spinning in circles.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Toddrickfl1 said:


> My dog chases his tail, only problem is he doesn't have one. So it's basically him just spinning in circles.


I used to chase tail too... never give up buddy haha


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I used to chase tail too... never give up buddy haha


OMG


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Eventually u catch it and say “ wtf was i thinking?”


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> OMG


Sorry snoopys dad.. not ur new tail ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

A lil throwback


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Any requests? For D Jay


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

A lil Lynyrd for yo a$$


----------



## Jan A

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I went for my post op visit today, and my doctor said she couldnʻt wait to see me because she wanted to know the punch line. When I asked her what she meant, she said before surgery they give you something to relax before putting you completely under. Apparently, I was babbling away joke after joke on the way to the operating table. I had started a joke and passed out before delivering the punch line. I gasped and asked her if I was telling dirty jokes and she started laughing. ?
> 
> It was the "fasten eight" joke. I delivered the much-awaited punchline. She was on her way to the hospital and said she would find the nurses and anesthesiologists who worked with her that day cause they wanted to know the punchline too.
> 
> Never a dull moment!


Hey lady, your sign fell down...another famous punch line.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopys mom... will u fascinate me? Lol


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Any requests? For D Jay


China grove


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Snoopys mom... will u fascinate me? Lol


No


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Snoopys mom... will u fascinate me? Lol


Seems like you do a fine job by all by yourself ???????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy Friday ladies and gents! And Snoopys mom


----------



## Humbug & Maz

Happy Friday from the UK where it is gone 8pm in the evening and the fireworks are going mad! My poor horse doesn't like them at all but my tort is snuggled up in his hidey hole oblivious! ? Some supermarkets over here have been selling silent fireworks but I don't think anyone in my area bought them!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> China grove


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> They might make me when they can't find them. Sometimes I keep the bottom chomper in my pants pocket ?


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> View attachment 335791


Yep ?? that's the only problem with those kind of teeth ? you use them and you lose them ? they slide in or out like insoles in shoes. I don't even want to get started about the times I forgot where mine were ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> Yep ?? that's the only problem with those kind of teeth ? you use them and you lose them ? they slide in or out like insoles in shoes. I don't even want to get started about the times I forgot where mine were ?


Oh c’mon, let’s hear it!


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Oh c’mon, let’s hear it!


Ok. This is the time when I decided that if my teeth became bothersome I would put them in my pocket. Designated spot for bothersome teeth ? from now on! I was living in a wildlife sanctuary but also worked in an outside of there job. One of the animals living in my room in a cage was a young crow. Well... I got home from a really hard day but still needed to take care of the little sweetheart and so I did. In the meantime my teeth were really bothering me so I took them out and went to bed after doing the crow. The next morning I went to get my teeth and couldn't find them anywhere. I searched the room over and over yet needed to take care of the crow. I was crying by then. But he needed me so I did. Lol and behold there was my chompers sitting right where I left them. Yep right there in his cage. He must've been grossed out because they weren't touched ? you always hear about crows being theives but I guess teeth aren't a favorite. Poor little guy.


----------



## Cathie G

I'm soooo glad we switched back to standard time.? yeah it means my regular bedtime at nine is only eight. Does that mean I can stay up an hour later ?


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> Ok. This is the time when I decided that if my teeth became bothersome I would put them in my pocket. Designated spot for bothersome teeth ? from now on! I was living in a wildlife sanctuary but also worked in an outside of there job. One of the animals living in my room in a cage was a young crow. Well... I got home from a really hard day but still needed to take care of the little sweetheart and so I did. In the meantime my teeth were really bothering me so I took them out and went to bed after doing the crow. The next morning I went to get my teeth and couldn't find them anywhere. I searched the room over and over yet needed to take care of the crow. I was crying by then. But he needed me so I did. Lol and behold there was my chompers sitting right where I left them. Yep right there in his cage. He must've been grossed out because they weren't touched ? you always hear about crows being theives but I guess teeth aren't a favorite. Poor little guy.


Crows don't give a lot of attention to things they can't chew or tongue down, like foil, false teeth, nails, pop bottles, tin cans....unless they're smothered in stuff like spinach, cheese, rib meat, chips & dips, nachos, etc., that make them dumpster dive worthy... Good Gawd Cathy, we could lose you in a national park if you don't keep them in your mouth.


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Crows don't give a lot of attention to things they can't chew or tongue down, like foil, false teeth, nails, pop bottles, tin cans....unless they're smothered in stuff like spinach, cheese, rib meat, chips & dips, nachos, etc., that make them dumpster dive worthy... Good Gawd Cathy, we could lose you in a national park if you don't keep them in your mouth.


Yep. I've never lived that one down with myself ? so if the teeth are driving me nuts they go in my pocket until I can get them in a safer place.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy Thirstday nuts!


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy Thirstday nuts!


Please entertain us, Chubbs. We are so bored. A little music, Maestro!! And happy Thirstday as well.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> Please entertain us, Chubbs. We are so bored. A little music, Maestro!! And happy Thirstday as well.


Oh man! My legs are to sore for table dancing right now


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oh man! My legs are to sore for table dancing right now


Ok, you opened the door. Why so sore & what's her name?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> Ok, you opened the door. Why so sore & what's her name?


Well if u must kno.. her name is Maggie and theyre sore from her chasing me with a hammer


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy Thirstday nuts!


Who opened your cage??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Who opened your cage??


Im like a russian... escape artist


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im like a russian... escape artist


Well... I'm glad to see you. I need some entertainment after my great veteran's day sale shopping. Then I kept waiting on the mail today and I finally remembered something ? I even have a veteran son. It takes me a while but sometimes I finally get it. Some people get the day off.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Well... I'm glad to see you. I need some entertainment after my great veteran's day sale shopping. Then I kept waiting on the mail today and I finally remembered something ? I even have a veteran son. It takes me a while but sometimes I finally get it. Some people get the day off.?


Those mail mofos have every day possible! I bet if u stepped on an ant tomorrow they’d be off for the funeral


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Throw back thursday


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Throw back thursday


You inspired me to go back and watch Crazy on you (live 1978)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And of course gotta play some of my girl pink ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And of course gotta play some of my girl pink ?


Thaaannnks ....now that songs going to be stuck in my head for days? I can still hear it


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Say Aloha to Nibbles! ? My husbandʻs cousin called to see if I knew anyone selling a sully, she was flying over in a couple of days. Her husband was already fencing off their property in preparation for a tortoise. They have a 1-acre lot on Molokai with trees, a pond, and lots of open space, and a blocked-off garden area where she has some established plants and has started some new ones. She saw Nibbles and fell in love. After everyoneʻs help with the rescue, (Many, many thanks guys!) he is going to a home much bigger than I could have given him. I received pictures as soon as they got back to Molokai, and Nibbles looked right at home patrolling his boundaries already.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Say Aloha to Nibbles! ? My husbandʻs cousin called to see if I knew anyone selling a sully, she was flying over in a couple of days. Her husband was already fencing off their property in preparation for a tortoise. They have a 1-acre lot on Molokai with trees, a pond, and lots of open space, and a blocked-off garden area where she has some established plants and has started some new ones. She saw Nibbles and fell in love. After everyoneʻs help with the rescue, (Many, many thanks guys!) he is going to a home much bigger than I could have given him. I received pictures as soon as they got back to Molokai, and Nibbles looked right at home patrolling his boundaries already.


No pic???


----------



## Snoopy’s mom




----------



## Snoopy’s mom




----------



## Snoopy’s mom

This is the planter that shell be growing stuff in ( and her shadow lol)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> This is the planter that shell be growing stuff in ( and her shadow lol)
> View attachment 335986


Very nice! Happy rort


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Tort smh


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Tort smh


I miss him so much! I keep texting her telling her what kinds of things he can eat. She is not answering me now lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I miss him so much! I keep texting her telling her what kinds of things he can eat. She is not answering me now lol


Stop being a pain in her a$$! Lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

She doesnt like u.. she just used u to get ur tort ? now she blocked ur number


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> This is the planter that shell be growing stuff in ( and her shadow lol)
> View attachment 335986


It looks like Nibbles feels at home already.?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> She doesnt like u.. she just used u to get ur tort ? now she blocked ur number


Iʻll certainly do whatever she tells me. Sheʻs 6ʻ2" and about 225 pounds. She works for the USDA hunting deer to cull the herds. If she tells me to shaddup, I definitely will - after I pee my pants


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Iʻll certainly do whatever she tells me. Sheʻs 6ʻ2" and about 225 pounds. She works for the USDA hunting deer to cull the herds. If she tells me to shaddup, I definitely will - after I pee my pants


Ooh yummy does she get to keep some of the deer meat? Be very kind to her, butter her up even. Then say feed me. You owe me for my lifelong heirloom ???


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Hahaha I abhor deer meat! Every time his relatives visit (he has LOTS of relatives on Molokai - like the whole island) they bring deer meat. Every time we visit, they give us deer meat to take home. Donʻt get me wrong, Iʻm not being ungrateful, I just donʻt care for the taste. I have had it prepared numerous different ways and still cannot stomach it. Thankfully my husband and son love it. But I do really enjoy the kalua pig they make the traditional way. ?


----------



## Jan A

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Say Aloha to Nibbles! ? My husbandʻs cousin called to see if I knew anyone selling a sully, she was flying over in a couple of days. Her husband was already fencing off their property in preparation for a tortoise. They have a 1-acre lot on Molokai with trees, a pond, and lots of open space, and a blocked-off garden area where she has some established plants and has started some new ones. She saw Nibbles and fell in love. After everyoneʻs help with the rescue, (Many, many thanks guys!) he is going to a home much bigger than I could have given him. I received pictures as soon as they got back to Molokai, and Nibbles looked right at home patrolling his boundaries already.


Smart move. That teacher is SOL if she tries to get him back.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Just got back from watching Clifford the big red dog... 2 thumbs up


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> So im pretty sure my cat has mental issues smh i fill his water and he plays with it! Digging in it, rolling in it ? i turn the bathtub on and he comes running and jumps in the tub. I thought cats hate water???


Seems to me being as he is YOUR cat...we would e


Chubbs the tegu said:


>


Hey..I'll bet you that I have done something you never could...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> Seems to me being as he is YOUR cat...we would e
> 
> Hey..I'll bet you that I have done something you never could...


Hmmm...get a period?


----------



## Cathie G

Joe painted a new Christmas picture.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Joe painted a new Christmas picture.
> View attachment 336023


Wow! Very talented ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Give em a fist bump for me


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> Joe painted a new Christmas picture.
> View attachment 336023


It looks like it ought to have a caption. . . something like, "Wow! Do ya see the gills on that one?"


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wow! Very talented ??


I like his animal pictures like that best. Hard to tell where he came up with that one ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Give em a fist bump for me


I will. He loves it when people like his art.


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I will. He loves it when people like his art.


What's not to like? He has such a good imagination!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I like his animal pictures like that best. Hard to tell where he came up with that one ?


Prob the nut house... looks like the Budweiser frogs haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yvonne is the carp checking up on us haha


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> What's not to like? He has such a good imagination!


I'm showing him all these compliments and he's loving it.??


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Prob the nut house... looks like the Budweiser frogs haha


More like Miller Highlife ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> More like Miller Highlife ?


No. Then the painting would of looked like this


----------



## Maro2Bear

I imagine Chubbs coordinating this event.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424464660682706951


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maro2Bear said:


> I imagine Chubbs coordinating this event.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424464660682706951


Mark! Thanks for the idea! Thats epic


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> No. Then the painting would of looked like this
> View attachment 336025


That's funny cause it never happens to me.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Meanwhile at Cathies house...


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I'm showing him all these compliments and he's loving it.??


I got on him because he always signs his name in the wrong place and puts it where it can't be seen. So he took it back and painted the bottle in and signed it there. That's even cuter than what I told him to do. I love it.? He'll play heck getting this one out of me to sell ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Meanwhile at Cathies house...
> View attachment 336031


That might be too true too soon.? There's another member here that lives in my county ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> That might be too true too soon.? There's another member here that lives in my county ?


Party timee!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Thunderstorms here right now. Tornado warnings west of me


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thunderstorms here right now. Tornado warnings west of me


And your little guy is with you ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

On that note.. perfect song for the moment lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> And your little guy is with you ?


I dropped him backk at his moms earlier. He has a bday party to go to


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Did Elliemay and chef retire from the nuthouse?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And blackdog


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I dropped him backk at his moms earlier. He has a bday party to go to


Sounds like he's getting some happy days. First a good movie and then a birthday party.? he's really a cute little guy.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I hope they didnt get that nasty disease .. normalcy


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Did Elliemay and chef retire from the nuthouse?


All of them have been pretty quiet. Everywhere. And a lot of the other members. Maybe lifes just been too busy.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> All of them have been pretty quiet. Everywhere. And a lot of the other members. Maybe lifes just been too busy.


Yeah it sucks being adults sometimes


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

For me 10 min a day


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yeah it sucks being adults sometimes


Yea and if I ever get the pleasure of having "old timers disease" I'm going to make the best of it.?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yvonne is the carp checking up on us haha





Chubbs the tegu said:


> So im pretty sure my cat has mental issues smh i fill his water and he plays with it! Digging in it, rolling in it ? i turn the bathtub on and he comes running and jumps in the tub. I thought cats hate water???





Reviews (most) say their water loving cats go bonkers for these. Little battery operated swimming fish


----------



## Cathie G

Where is Chubs when you need him? To post some video that I'll have to remember ? a few days from now. I guess he got a case of adulthood ?eeek...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy thursday nuts!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs be honest did you call in to Elliot in the Morning today? Some dude with a Boston accent said years ago he was on Miami Beach late into the night and had to poop. So he goes behind these bushes and does his business. When he comes out he sees a sign--- he just pooped on the Versace Mansion grounds!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Chubbs be honest did you call in to Elliot in the Morning today? Some dude with a Boston accent said years ago he was on Miami Beach late into the night and had to poop. So he goes behind these bushes and does his business. When he comes out he sees a sign--- he just pooped on the Versace Mansion grounds!


Blackdog long time no see! Hows things bud? I have never had the pleasure to poop behind the versace Mansion... maybe a dumpster


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And that one time in Snoopys moms junk drawer.. shhh she doesnt kno about that


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And that one time in Snoopys moms junk drawer.. shhh she doesnt kno about that


I can't wait to watch this one...oh my garsh ? haven't you ever heard don't poke the bear.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I can't wait to watch this one...oh my garsh ? haven't you ever heard don't poke the bear.


I havent poked her yet haha


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I havent poked her yet haha


She'll find you ? whatever...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hows ur day Cathie?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hope u havent left ur teeth anywhere haha


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hows ur day Cathie?


It's okay the usual somewhat boring... And I'm having frozen TV dinner tonight because I didn't feel like cooking. It's Stouffer's parmesan chicken with spaghetti.... we'll see. It might be good. You and Black dog have woke me up a bit ? and others here on TFO . It could turn out real interesting ??


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hope u havent left ur teeth anywhere haha


Me too I better check! Ohhh they're still in my mouth and the bottom set is in the denture cup....phew ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> It's okay the usual somewhat boring... And I'm having frozen TV dinner tonight because I didn't feel like cooking. It's Stouffer's parmesan chicken with spaghetti.... we'll see. It might be good. You and Black dog have woke me up a bit ? and others here on TFO . It could turn out real interesting ??


Stouffers has some good lasagna


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Stouffers has some good lasagna


Well the spaghetti sucks but I'm eating it anyway ? and yes I do like their vegetable lasagna but my grocery store only sells the party size ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

I didnʻt think you were afraid to party!


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I didnʻt think you were afraid to party!


I'm just little and I can't eat THAT much! And even Joe would start feeling abused if I had to feed him that for days on end. But yes I ain't afraid to party ? That's why I'll buy it then pawn it off on my visitors.?


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> I'm just little and I can't eat THAT much! And even Joe would start feeling abused if I had to feed him that for days on end. But yes I ain't afraid to party ? That's why I'll buy it then pawn it off on my visitors.?


I freeze leftover Stouffers & then nuke it & feed it to hubby on days I'm not hungry. He loves Stouffers.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy saturday fellow nuts and stoufers eaters!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Good Sunday morning-Sorry I have been MIA but work has been relentless. Looking forward to the holidays when everyone stays home


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Good Sunday morning-Sorry I have been MIA but work has been relentless. Looking forward to the holidays when everyone stays home


Hello out there ? sometimes I wish that were true. Everyone seems to think they have to visit the oldies but goodies ? just kidding but it does seem that I get a lot of visitors in the winter. The kinda nice thing though is I'm getting as bad as them. The problem is when I'm sitting here looking at people on their smartphone I'll go ahead and get on TFO. My visitors must have a homing device because about the time I'm finally bored with them they decide it's time to talk ? I'll just have to learn to get on my phone quicker ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy monday nuts! Only 2 days to go !


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Blackdog1714

We are in final approach descending slowly into ZZZZZZday!. Turkey makes you sleepy HAHAHA maybe the 6.2 pounds of carbohydrates!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> We are in final approach descending slowly into ZZZZZZday!. Turkey makes you sleepy HAHAHA maybe the 6.2 pounds of carbohydrates!!!


We are having duck ? and the only turkey we'll be having will be thighs to make some turkey broth for dressing. The thighs will be turned into turkey salad after I get all the turkey broth I need. I have a somewhat plan ?


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> We are having duck ? and the only turkey we'll be having will be thighs to make some turkey broth for dressing. The thighs will be turned into turkey salad after I get all the turkey broth I need. I have a somewhat plan ?


I'm w/Hammer. I"m not touching this.


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


>


The Great Mutato!! One of my favorite X-Files.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

The day before thanksgiving is the biggest drinking day of the year... i dont wanna ruin those numbers! Cheers nuts!


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> The day before thanksgiving is the biggest drinking day of the year... i dont wanna ruin those numbers! Cheers nuts!


I really wonder about that number? just cause...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I really wonder about that number? just cause...


I just increased it


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I just increased it


Well... I was just wondering if they were telling the truth about every other day of the year ????????


----------



## EllieMay

just wanted everyone to know I was thinking about them. Happy Thanksgiving Nuts!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And blackdog


and maggie damn!!! That's fair weather friends for ya...I'm outa here...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie3fan said:


> and maggie damn!!! That's fair weather friends for ya...I'm outa here...
> View attachment 336593
> 
> View attachment 336598


Of course you! My bestie


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> View attachment 336590
> 
> just wanted everyone to know I was thinking about them. Happy Thanksgiving Nuts!


Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Have a great Thanksgiving nuts!


----------



## Warren

Would like to wish everyone affiliated with TFO a Happy Thanksgiving ???


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Have a great Thanksgiving nuts!


You too.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Ouch yesterday hurts! Oh but it was tasty! Good morning nuts


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Remember dad and I knew he was run over, we buried him, but my son did not believe us?
> I got a message from a girl who said her dad found a Russian tortoise at his work, which is (kinda) near our home, about a mile as the crow flies, full of houses, then ditches a valley....anyway she said her dad told her that Snoopy walked up the road to the main gate where he works and acted like he owned the place! Dad checked around and after a couple of days no one claimed him, so he took Snoopy home. Luckily, she has had torts in the past, she said he looked thin and kinda stressed, so she soaked him, and fed him then hit social media.
> 
> It took her 3 weeks of digging through the Humane Society, Paw Posse, Stolen Stuff Hawaii, Instagram my now favorite assh**e site Next Door, and a zillion FaceBook Groups. She found my post from way back on May 31st and saw that where her dad found him is near our home. To be sure he was ours, she asked for a photo of Snoopy and I have lots of them showing a weird chip on his shell. She sent back a picture showing the chip! She lives in Kailua near my workplace, we went to her house and got Snoopy back. My son was overjoyed and we are thrilled! She had him for about 3 weeks, so where was he for the other 3 or 4 months? Was he wandering? Did someone take him and he escaped? Did someone take him then decide they didnʻt want him and let him loose? In any case, it was so nice that she went through all that trouble to find us and not just keep him.
> 
> I still canʻt believe heʻs alive after completing his mission, or field trip, or whatever!
> 
> I wonder whose tortoise we buried?!



look at it this way, you did something really nice for someones poor tortoise. You gave him a very nice burial and God will shine down on you for doing that. Now we have to get that little girl her own tortoise so she can see why she DOESNT really want one!! ?
Oh my God I’m so happy snoopy came home wow that’s fantastic!!!
I’m jumping for joy!!! ???????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Bridgebob said:


> My baby Eastern Box got run over by a car or bicycle when I found her with an amputated front foot and broken rear leg.
> 
> She's doing great now.
> 
> This awful but I saw her eat a spider today.


I need a picture of this little baby!!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I went for my post op visit today, and my doctor said she couldnʻt wait to see me because she wanted to know the punch line. When I asked her what she meant, she said before surgery they give you something to relax before putting you completely under. Apparently, I was babbling away joke after joke on the way to the operating table. I had started a joke and passed out before delivering the punch line. I gasped and asked her if I was telling dirty jokes and she started laughing. ?
> 
> It was the "fasten eight" joke. I delivered the much-awaited punchline. She was on her way to the hospital and said she would find the nurses and anesthesiologists who worked with her that day cause they wanted to know the punchline too.
> 
> Never a dull moment!


Ok…. I’ll ask…
What’s the “fasten eight “ joke? ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Ok…. I’ll ask…
> What’s the “fasten eight “ joke? ?


Gotta to to the Bad Jokes thread ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Ok…. I’ll ask…
> What’s the “fasten eight “ joke? ?


Me too me too. I may have already read it but my old brain forgets stuff ?


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Gotta to to the Bad Jokes thread ?


Oh no. I gotta read all those bad jokes again to find it eeek...?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Some light reading for this rainy weather lol ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Ok…. I’ll ask…
> What’s the “fasten eight “ joke? ?


You don't want to know. Don't get rooked into going back and reading it ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I miss him so much! I keep texting her telling her what kinds of things he can eat. She is not answering me now lol



who WAS nibbles?
Was he one of YOUR torts?
Or is he just a new Sulcata?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Did Elliemay and chef retire from the nuthouse?



no!!….no way!!!!!
Somehow I was working from home for a year and a half during COVID and it was boring as heck….
Then I got called back to work the day after Labor Day….
And ALL HELL BROKE LOOSE!!!!
My house fell apart little by little
I was swallowed up by my newly built tort shed
Work was and still is non stop…
A holiday shoved in there somewhere…
And I still can’t get things back into 
“A routine”!!!
I am almost there though….
Wishing you all great happiness and strength as NOW a new variant has arrived.
I am slowly getting back into a groove so I jumped at the chance to come in here and hug…. YES!… LITERALLY HUG EACH AND EVERY ONE OF YOU!!!!!
I miss you ALL like craaaazzzyyyyy!!!!!
???????????????


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chefdenoel10 said:


> who WAS nibbles?
> Was he one of YOUR torts?
> Or is he just a new Sulcata?


Nibbles is the sulcata you helped rescue ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chefdenoel10 said:


> who WAS nibbles?
> Was he one of YOUR torts?
> Or is he just a new Sulcata?


Happy birthday !!!!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chefdenoel10 said:


> no!!….no way!!!!!
> Somehow I was working from home for a year and a half during COVID and it was boring as heck….
> Then I got called back to work the day after Labor Day….
> And ALL HELL BROKE LOOSE!!!!
> My house fell apart little by little
> I was swallowed up by my newly built tort shed
> Work was and still is non stop…
> A holiday shoved in there somewhere…
> And I still can’t get things back into
> “A routine”!!!
> I am almost there though….
> Wishing you all great happiness and strength as NOW a new variant has arrived.
> I am slowly getting back into a groove so I jumped at the chance to come in here and hug…. YES!… LITERALLY HUG EACH AND EVERY ONE OF YOU!!!!!
> I miss you ALL like craaaazzzyyyyy!!!!!
> ???????????????


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> look at it this way, you did something really nice for someones poor tortoise. You gave him a very nice burial and God will shine down on you for doing that. Now we have to get that little girl her own tortoise so she can see why she DOESNT really want one!! ?
> Oh my God I’m so happy snoopy came home wow that’s fantastic!!!
> I’m jumping for joy!!! ???????


We have to not only help the little girl but it looks like her dad had a bigger hand in it ? and was an enabler ? hello you ?


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Happy birthday !!!!


How do I always miss all of these birthdays? But now I gotta go back and find it.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> no!!….no way!!!!!
> Somehow I was working from home for a year and a half during COVID and it was boring as heck….
> Then I got called back to work the day after Labor Day….
> And ALL HELL BROKE LOOSE!!!!
> My house fell apart little by little
> I was swallowed up by my newly built tort shed
> Work was and still is non stop…
> A holiday shoved in there somewhere…
> And I still can’t get things back into
> “A routine”!!!
> I am almost there though….
> Wishing you all great happiness and strength as NOW a new variant has arrived.
> I am slowly getting back into a groove so I jumped at the chance to come in here and hug…. YES!… LITERALLY HUG EACH AND EVERY ONE OF YOU!!!!!
> I miss you ALL like craaaazzzyyyyy!!!!!
> ???????????????


What!!!! It's your birthday! Happy birthday. Thank the good Lord for another day ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Nibbles is the sulcata you helped rescue ?


YOU GAVE HIM AWAY!!!!!???? ???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Happy birthday !!!!


Thank you my sweetheart! ?
But that’s not why I came back on here …
I am finally getting a routine going..
I have 50 pages of “cold dark room to read” ??‍


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Snoopy’s mom said:


> View attachment 337373


God Bess him!
At least he owned it….


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> We have to not only help the little girl but it looks like her dad had a bigger hand in it ? and was an enabler ? hello you ?


Hey gorgeous!! ?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Hey gorgeous!! ?


? back at ya ?


----------



## Warren

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Hey gorgeous!! ?


Just wanted to wish you a 
Happy Birthday !


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Hey gorgeous!! ?


Happy birthday!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

I got my moderator badge now so all you nuts better be on your P's and Q's


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Warren said:


> Just wanted to wish you a
> Happy Birthday !


Thank you Warren!!!! 
Happy to hear from you.
Wishing you all the best! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Happy birthday!
> View attachment 337409


Thank you soo much Toddrick!!!
This picture ROCKS!!!
So glad to hear from you!!! ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I got my moderator badge now so all you nuts better be on your P's and Q's
> View attachment 337410


AWSOME!!!!
You always had it in you!
???

watch out guys!!!!
There’s a new Sheriff in town! ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chefdenoel10 said:


> YOU GAVE HIM AWAY!!!!!???? ???


He went my husband’s cousin on Molokai. 1 acre all to himself - except for the 40 ft pond with 3 red eared sliders. He is living his best life, but I miss him like crazy


----------



## Cathie G

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I got my moderator badge now so all you nuts better be on your P's and Q's
> View attachment 337410


Is that called lurking ??


----------



## Cathie G

What the heck???? Who ever heard of a Green Monday? But I guess it's now a thing ????????? ok I'm done being green ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Snoopy’s mom said:


> He went my husband’s cousin on Molokai. 1 acre all to himself - except for the 40 ft pond with 3 red eared sliders. He is living his best life, but I miss him like crazy



????????????????????????????


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> AWSOME!!!!
> You always had it in you!
> ???
> 
> watch out guys!!!!
> There’s a new Sheriff in town! ?


Where's Chubs when you need him? Cause I just thought of a good old song ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chefdenoel10 said:


> ????????????????????????????


I know, I know! But he has more room than I could ever give him. The relative I gave him to (Nahula) loves animals, she carries him around like a baby and even takes him to work with her. He’s in good hands although I wish he was still mine ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> Where's Chubs when you need him? Cause I just thought of a good old song ?


I have it on good authority that he has been spending more time with his kids. And a new friend ?


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I have it on good authority that he has been spending more time with his kids. And a new friend ?


Well if he ever manages to get some time to himself again he'll have to play "I shot the sheriff" just for me ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I have it on good authority that he has been spending more time with his kids. And a new friend ?


We want pictures and updates on him m a regular basis! You tell that lady to give us some peace of mind that he is being cared for and his “friend” is not a dog, wolf, boar ? or the freaky CHUPAKABRA!!! ?
Pictures tell a thousand words. And they help give torts a voice. ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chupakabra?! Ohmygoodness Chef, you are soooooo funny!!!!!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Chupakabra?! Ohmygoodness Chef, you are soooooo funny!!!!!!!
> View attachment 337545


Ain't she though ? well...at least I get my ed u ca tion and a new vocabulary ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

I am learning far too many things here! 

I was online shopping and had to do a "me" purchase. I couldn't help it


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I am learning far too many things here!
> 
> I was online shopping and had to do a "me" purchase. I couldn't help it
> View attachment 337546


Where'd you get it??


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> Where'd you get it??


Not sure if it's okay to say the name here? I got it from Etsy


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Not sure if it's okay to say the name here? I got it from Etsy


My son's would laugh their heads off if I manage to find it and I'm sure you can get by with that. We share that kind of stuff here all of the time if it's cheap or cool. Or a good buy for our torts. Only Facebook would be censoring something like that. Oh whoops maybe I shouldn't have said that ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> My son's would laugh their heads off if I manage to find it and I'm sure you can get by with that. We share that kind of stuff here all of the time if it's cheap or cool. Or a good buy for our torts. Only Facebook would be censoring something like that. Oh whoops maybe I shouldn't have said that ?


Clueless Tees

 Click the link above


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Clueless Tees
> 
> Click the link above


Thanks it looks like a good store on Etsy. Pretty funny. I'll have to get my account up and running again. They have a sign I like for the bathroom ? it says please keep the lid down or the snake will get out ?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Thanks it looks like a good store on Etsy. Pretty funny. I'll have to get my account up and running again. They have a sign I like for the bathroom ? it says please keep the lid down or the snake will get out ?


It looks like I'm not the only person with a weird sense of humor. They are sold out of my bathroom sign ? whatever...


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Seeing people that share my weirdness and bizarre sense of humor never fails to amaze me. Wow? Really? I thought I was the only person who….. lol??


----------



## Maggie3fan

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I got my moderator badge now so all you nuts better be on your P's and Q's
> View attachment 337410


Now that you're a moderator you are not allowed in here...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I have it on good authority that he has been spending more time with his kids. And a new friend ?


 No! He's cheating on you and me????


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Unfortunately, yes. But we both knew he was a …. tramp lololol?‍????????


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Between your 3 ex-husbands and my 2, we need to have a conversation ????. Mary K is invited just to keep things real.


----------



## EllieMay

Hello friends!! Just wanted to pop in and say I miss you all and I hope you have an awesome day. HUGS!!!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

maggie3fan said:


> Now that you're a moderator you are not allowed in here...


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Unfortunately, yes. But we both knew he was a …. tramp lololol?‍????????


He may as well just be Chubbs friend now!?
Rat…?.

cheating!!???? WTH???…
Well.., I guess I’d rather hear of his promiscuous ways than hear of his demise at that school with kids that poked and teased him. 
(sounds just like chubbs story?…)?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Maybe Chubbs was charmed by an actual witch! Could happen to a nicer guy ?


----------



## EllieMay

So is that why this thread has been so quiet?? Chubb’s has passed to the tamer side?? Well bless that little witches heart, she will have her broom full… See, there is such a thing as dark magic ?.. Im So proud for him!


----------



## EllieMay

Happy Sunday my friends! Hope your week is merry and bright!!!


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> So is that why this thread has been so quiet?? Chubb’s has passed to the tamer side?? Well bless that little witches heart, she will have her broom full… See, there is such a thing as dark magic ?.. Im So proud for him!


And reverse revenge ? too


----------



## Maggie3fan

I can't stand it!!! He is *NOT* the first computer love affair I have had who's dumped me...what is wrong with me anyway??? And Snoopy's Mom is freakin gorgeous and he's dumped her too. Oh my. looks like a couple of gallons of Jose Cuervo and a trip to Hawaii is in the works...


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

maggie3fan said:


> I can't stand it!!! He is *NOT* the first computer love affair I have had who's dumped me...what is wrong with me anyway??? And Snoopy's Mom is freakin gorgeous and he's dumped her too. Oh my. looks like a couple of gallons of Jose Cuervo and a trip to Hawaii is in the works...


Come on over! The weather is nice - a bit rainy today but it should clear up by this afternoon. Did you know Jose Cuervo is a good friend of mine? ?? ? We can drown our sorrows together.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Must be some thing...she's keeping him away from us...rather then fitting in with us so we can still have what's his name. Hell...guess he's got a life...next thing ya know he'll be getting rid of his tortoises..I want the Star


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Ah Maggie! I wanted it! ????


----------



## Cathie G

No! No! No! That'll never do. Changing Chubs is not nice. Other guys here have found companions that are companions though. I can't say give me another tortoise though ??sooo...


----------



## Lokkje

Hi nuts. Long time…hope you all are doing well.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> Hi nuts. Long time…hope you all are doing well.


Hey hi there...how are ya? We, well some of us, have been lamenting the loss of our Chubbs to a woman! personally, I don't understand why he can't be here and with her sometimes too...


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Hi nuts. Long time…hope you all are doing well.


Hello ?? happy holly days ?


----------



## Lokkje

maggie3fan said:


> Hey hi there...how are ya? We, well some of us, have been lamenting the loss of our Chubbs to a woman! personally, I don't understand why he can't be here and with her sometimes too...


Ummm. Hmmm. Let’s see. A guy wanting to hang out with a bunch of whacks and some crazy old ladies talking about nutty things or be with an actual real human being that you can, shall we say, do things with? You’re right. I don’t understand it.


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Ummm. Hmmm. Let’s see. A guy wanting to hang out with a bunch of whacks and some crazy old ladies talking about nutty things or be with an actual real human being that you can, shall we say, do things with? You’re right. I don’t understand it.


Well... the way you put it makes it easier to understand ??


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> Well... the way you put it makes it easier to understand ??


No, it doesn't. He has abandoned us in our hour of need...You just can't replace a dj without proper notice!!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

You make it sound like whacks and crazy old ladies are undesirable. Hmpfff


----------



## Maggie3fan

Snoopy’s mom said:


> You make it sound like whacks and crazy old ladies are undesirable. Hmpfff


Is there something wrong with being a "crazy old lady"?


----------



## Maro2Bear

?‍


----------



## Lokkje

maggie3fan said:


> Is there something wrong with being a "crazy old lady"?


I hope there’s nothing wrong with it. I’m certainly a crazy old lady. I’m also a nut and a whack job. I think I’m pretty charming!


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> I can't stand it!!! He is *NOT* the first computer love affair I have had who's dumped me...what is wrong with me anyway??? And Snoopy's Mom is freakin gorgeous and he's dumped her too. Oh my. looks like a couple of gallons of Jose Cuervo and a trip to Hawaii is in the works...


Oh Maggie, it sounds like you need a shoulder to cry on (and someone to help you with the tequila) .. I’ll support you all the way and we will head right over to lift Snoopy Mom up too.. I’m ready for my grass skirt!!! DONT LOOK ETHEL!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Come on over! The weather is nice - a bit rainy today but it should clear up by this afternoon. Did you know Jose Cuervo is a good friend of mine? ?? ? We can drown our sorrows together.


I like to drink you with a little salt and lime ???


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> Must be some thing...she's keeping him away from us...rather then fitting in with us so we can still have what's his name. Hell...guess he's got a life...next thing ya know he'll be getting rid of his tortoises..I want the Star


This can NOT happen!!! We may have to plan an intervention ?


----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Ah Maggie! I wanted it! ????


I’m pretty sure he’s got three.. JELLIE IS MINE!


----------



## EllieMay

Lokkje said:


> Hi nuts. Long time…hope you all are doing well.


Awww Hello beautiful! ( both of you)


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> This can NOT happen!!! We may have to plan an intervention ?


Seriously!!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Oh Maggie, it sounds like you need a shoulder to cry on (and someone to help you with the tequila) .. I’ll support you all the way and we will head right over to lift Snoopy Mom up too.. I’m ready for my grass skirt!!! DONT LOOK ETHEL!!!


 DONT LOOK ETHEL!!!...oh god! Made me spit out Dew...soo funny!!!


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> DONT LOOK ETHEL!!!...oh god! Made me spit out Dew...soo funny!!!


a little Ray Stevens makes everything better


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

maggie3fan said:


> Is there something wrong with being a "crazy old lady"?


Of course not, I am one,


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

EllieMay said:


> This can NOT happen!!! We may have to plan an intervention ?


????? Looks like we need to gather up the rescue posse again. Does everyone remember their job? Jan, you still got the trash can lid? ?


----------



## Blackdog1714

Lokkje said:


> Ummm. Hmmm. Let’s see. A guy wanting to hang out with a bunch of whacks and some crazy old ladies talking about nutty things or be with an actual real human being that you can, shall we say, do things with? You’re right. I don’t understand it.


Sounds like all the holiday dinners growing up!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Blackdog1714 said:


> Sounds like all the holiday dinners growing up!


We didnʻt have any drunk uncles, so I had to step up to the plate and be the drunk aunty. Telling adult jokes, waltzing around with a drink, and singing Me and Bobby McGee.


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> No, it doesn't. He has abandoned us in our hour of need...You just can't replace a dj without proper notice!!


Yea I've almost forgotten the song I wanted him to play ?


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Is there something wrong with being a "crazy old lady"?


I hope not! If so I'm fried ?


----------



## EllieMay

Snoopy’s mom said:


> We didnʻt have any drunk uncles, so I had to step up to the plate and be the drunk aunty. Telling adult jokes, waltzing around with a drink, and singing Me and Bobby McGee.


MY KIND OF HOLIDAY PARTY


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> MY KIND OF HOLIDAY PARTY





Snoopy’s mom said:


> We didnʻt have any drunk uncles, so I had to step up to the plate and be the drunk aunty. Telling adult jokes, waltzing around with a drink, and singing Me and Bobby McGee.


Oh lordy...you me and Bobby McGee...add EllieMay...what a time we could have....


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> MY KIND OF HOLIDAY PARTY


Oh ****!!! It's only $208 round trip from Portland to Honolulu...


----------



## Jan A

Snoopy’s mom said:


> You make it sound like whacks and crazy old ladies are undesirable. Hmpfff


No, it's hard to replace good djs. But I will admit to being whacked once in a while.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

maggie3fan said:


> Oh ****!!! It's only $208 round trip from Portland to Honolulu...


Well, what are yaʻall waiting for? It was 80F last night at 6 pm. This morning was a bone-chilling 72F. Mustʻve been at least 71F with the wind chill factor. ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Well, what are yaʻall waiting for? It was 80F last night at 6 pm. This morning was a bone-chilling 72F. Mustʻve been at least 71F with the wind chill factor. ??


And here I am shoveling snow today. ?‍
Good evening ladies and gents!
What’s this … I hear chubbs has found 
A GIIIRL!?????…..?
???????
R U suuurree it’s not one of those blow up dolls he carries around for “moral” support and to be able to use the car pool lane?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chefdenoel10 said:


> And here I am shoveling snow today. ?‍
> Good evening ladies and gents!
> What’s this … I hear chubbs has found
> A GIIIRL!?????…..?
> ???????
> R U suuurree it’s not one of those blow up dolls he carries around for “moral” support and to be able to use the car pool lane?


OK you...You didn't get me this time!!! You said I could safely open your card this time...but you think I'm gonna fall for that bs? When I saw it was from you I took it outside and set fire to it...but it was raining so hard it wouldn't burn and I didn't wanna get it so wet it wouldn't burn, so I went back in and just held it over the ash tray and set it to burning...it got going pretty good when it burned my fingers and I flung the burning envelope out of reflex and it landed in the Christmas tree that had been up for a month...and poof!!! The dry tree exploded in flame...that's when I woke up...I had fallen asleep holding your envelope afraid to open it and I guess I just nodded out for a few....Merry Christmas to you lol Chefdenoel10


----------



## Chefdenoel10

maggie3fan said:


> OK you...You didn't get me this time!!! You said I could safely open your card this time...but you think I'm gonna fall for that bs? When I saw it was from you I took it outside and set fire to it...but it was raining so hard it wouldn't burn and I didn't wanna get it so wet it wouldn't burn, so I went back in and just held it over the ash tray and set it to burning...it got going pretty good when it burned my fingers and I flung the burning envelope out of reflex and it landed in the Christmas tree that had been up for a month...and poof!!! The dry tree exploded in flame...that's when I woke up...I had fallen asleep holding your envelope afraid to open it and I guess I just nodded out for a few....Merry Christmas to you lol Chefdenoel10


Lmao!!!
I TOLD YOU!!!!
I’ve been to psycho lately to play tricks on anybody.
Don’t worry though….
There’s always April fools day! ??
Keep your guard UP malady…. ??
How you feelin’ by the way?
I’m up to the page where you think the guy at church have you COVID!!????
101 temp??!?!?!!!!! ???


----------



## Maggie3fan

I tested negative...


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Merry Christmas Nuts ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Merry Christmas Nuts ?


Merry Christmas everybody!!!!
???????


----------



## ZEROPILOT

maggie3fan said:


> Is there something wrong with being a "crazy old lady"?


You'd certainly be a lot less interesting if you were boring (normal)
I love every bit of your content here and outside of the forum


----------



## Maggie3fan

ZEROPILOT said:


> You'd certainly be a lot less interesting if you were boring (normal)
> I love every bit of your content here and outside of the forum


Not enuf to mail my package tho??? lol how many years now???

This all is so pretty


and now I get to fire up the Squirrel and if I can get out my driveway, then get up the hill outta the park...I am on a tortfood run to town...wish me luck


----------



## ZEROPILOT

maggie3fan said:


> Not enuf to mail my package tho??? lol how many years now???
> View attachment 338164
> This all is so pretty
> View attachment 338165
> 
> and now I get to fire up the Squirrel and if I can get out my driveway, then get up the hill outta the park...I am on a tortfood run to town...wish me luck


It's been in a closet since about a month after the last stuff I sent you.
Probably at least 2. Maybe 3 years.
I found it at the Swap Shop flea market. It's used. But it looks complete....
Please re send me your address in a PM or through FB MESSENGER


----------



## Maggie3fan

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's been in a closet since about a month after the last stuff I sent you.
> Probably at least 2. Maybe 3 years.
> I found it at the Swap Shop flea market. It's used. But it looks complete....
> Please re send me your address in a PM or through FB MESSENGER


I can hardly wait!!!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Kinda quiet in here lately. Wonder if I can goad Maggie into a response by telling her Dale also spent some time with me. He may have been in her living room most Sundays, but he was with me on the occasional Monday. He said something about rain delays. ??????


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Kinda quiet in here lately. Wonder if I can goad Maggie into a response by telling her Dale also spent some time with me. He may have been in her living room most Sundays, but he was with me on the occasional Monday. He said something about rain delays. ??????


Yes it's KINDA quiet... I think if you start a thread you should run ur mouth now and then ? I think we shoulda been informed.?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Right?! Darn him for leaving us so he can spend time with someone in real life. He should at least check in to make some kind of lewd or inappropriate remark. I’m not gonna pick up the slack for that!


----------



## Yvonne G

I'll send him a castigating email.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Yes Yvonne! Castigate him! How dare he abandon us ??


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I'll send him a castigating email.


He deserves it ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Well, he was on this a.m. when I first turned my computer on, but he never posted.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Heʻs lurking, skulking and prowling!


----------



## Cathie G

He needs to at least post in his nut house for pete sake ?!!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

So now what? Do we start a new chat room called Nut House Refugees? Nut House Orphans? Abandoned Nuts?


----------



## Jan A

Snoopy’s mom said:


> So now what? Do we start a new chat room called Nut House Refugees? Nut House Orphans? Abandoned Nuts?


I like Abandoned Nuts. Or Looking for Adventure Nuts. Nuts Gone Wild! Can We Talk Nuts


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Nuts Gone Wild???? has a nice ring to it. ??


----------



## Maggie3fan

Sounds like we need a road trip starting in a plane to the mainland...then we're on to Oklahoma...anybody else interested?
@Snoopy’s mom...I hope I'm correct here...when I was showing off my Earnhardt collection it was you who said I had no clock...so Santa Clause made a stop at my house and dropped this off at my door but I was computer-less so I couldn't show it off...the car goes around on the track every hour and the audience noise and the car noise is freakin awful...lol...but it all works...it came all in the original packaging down to small plastic pieces protecting the hands and the #3 Monte Carlo


Thanks so much Santa...I love it


----------



## Maggie3fan

All the sudden he's blocked his profile to me...what a f'ing jerk


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

I wish I could take credit for the clock, that’s awesome! Didn’t someone in the CDR mention they had a package for you?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

maggie3fan said:


> All the sudden he's blocked his profile to me...what a f'ing jerk


Whaaaatttt? That’s rude and ugly. He could at least have said something.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> All the sudden he's blocked his profile to me...what a f'ing jerk


Nah. . . with all the problems you have understanding your computers, I'm sure you've done something wrong. He wouldn't do that to you.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

I can’t see his profile either. It’s limited to who can see it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hm-m - I wonder what has happened in his life that has caused him to step back like that. He never responded to my email, but then he was on the Forum, presumable setting his profile stuff just the next day or so after I sent it.

Well, I wish him luck. I hope it's nothing too serious.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Yes, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Cathie G

I can't see him blocking us out either. He's too fun loving. ? And tort oriented ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Yes, I was thinking the same thing.


I'm not a real deep thinker...but I might worry about a relationship so exclusive or codependent that one partner must block completely the friends he has made, for instance us Nuts on TFO who care about him and miss him. So Jason...if you read this...I seriously pray for your happiness... and I want your Star...


----------



## Yvonne G

Cathie G said:


> I can't see him blocking us out either. He's too fun loving. ? And tort oriented ?


I wonder if we offended him in some way.


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> I wonder if we offended him in some way.


That would be like the pot calling the kettle black ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> I wonder if we offended him in some way.


He's so offendable tho! I think he's got a needy woman to care for. Frankly, we've all insulted him and joked with him....and he really has the ability to laugh and be happy and throw the insults back...I don't think we could have upset him. I admit it bothers me....


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> He's so offendable tho! I think he's got a needy woman to care for. Frankly, we've all insulted him and joked with him....and he really has the ability to laugh and be happy and throw the insults back...I don't think we could have upset him. I admit it bothers me....


Me too. I miss joking with him.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

I didn't want to be the one bringing up the controlling/unhealthy relationship thing, lawd knows I've had enough of them, but it did cross my mind. If he is offended, it's probably because of me. I tend to have that effect on people ?‍ lol


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I didn't want to be the one bringing up the controlling/unhealthy relationship thing, lawd knows I've had enough of them, but it did cross my mind. If he is offended, it's probably because of me. I tend to have that effect on people ?‍ lol


No you don't. Unless they have a real nutty problem ??


----------



## Maggie3fan

Snoopy’s mom said:


> I didn't want to be the one bringing up the controlling/unhealthy relationship thing, lawd knows I've had enough of them, but it did cross my mind. If he is offended, it's probably because of me. I tend to have that effect on people ?‍ lol


Oh crap! You're not nearly as offensive as I...


----------



## Cathie G

What he's gonna see on his thread that HE started is it went downhill without him ??


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> What he's gonna see on his thread that HE started is it went downhill without him ??


He is simply irreplaceable & I miss him. Whatever his reasons are, I hope it's for the best for him.


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> He is simply irreplaceable & I miss him. Whatever his reasons are, I hope it's for the best for him.


Me too. There's some others not hanging out too that I miss very much. Even if they just check in for a quick visit it's better than nothing.


----------



## Lokkje




----------



## Lokkje

Jason you made me laugh when I wanted to cry. You made a friend sight unseen. I hope you see this and I wish you the best. Happy trails my friend.


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Jason you made me laugh when I wanted to cry. You made a friend sight unseen. I hope you see this and I wish you the best. Happy trails my friend.


You are one of those I miss ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

maggie3fan said:


> Oh crap! You're not nearly as offensive as I...


Give me a minute lol


----------



## EllieMay

OMG… it’s like a damn funeral in here!!! 

the death of the spirit of Chubbs?? SAY IT ISNT SO!! 
I hope you all are well and can keep the spirit up until he returns. Everyone in here with your unique personalities is what made this a fun place. So throw out your bras, pop your jock straps, and put your game face on. We can keep it going and Chubbs shall return in good time. Hoorahhhh


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> OMG… it’s like a damn funeral in here!!!
> 
> the death of the spirit of Chubbs?? SAY IT ISNT SO!!
> I hope you all are well and can keep the spirit up until he returns. Everyone in here with your unique personalities is what made this a fun place. So throw out your bras, pop your jock straps, and put your game face on. We can keep it going and Chubbs shall return in good time. Hoorahhhh


Amen! No way he can desert us! I can't remember the song I wanted him to play for me but I'm sure I can find another.? I found one for my son the other day. My grandson said what did I just watch?!?


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Amen! No way he can desert us! I can't remember the song I wanted him to play for me but I'm sure I can find another.? I found one for my son the other day. My grandson said what did I just watch?!?


I will play it for you when you remember ?


----------



## EllieMay

Self help tip for the day -


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> OMG… it’s like a damn funeral in here!!!
> 
> the death of the spirit of Chubbs?? SAY IT ISNT SO!!
> I hope you all are well and can keep the spirit up until he returns. Everyone in here with your unique personalities is what made this a fun place. So throw out your bras, pop your jock straps, and put your game face on. We can keep it going and Chubbs shall return in good time. Hoorahhhh


Do you know something we don't?


----------



## EllieMay

maggie3fan said:


> Do you know something we don't?


I wish I did… but I’m just optimistically full of **** ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Iʻm usually just that last part ?


----------



## Jan A

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Iʻm usually just that last part ?


Ain't we all!! That's what makes us interesting.


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs has gone to the Dawgs


----------



## Maggie3fan

I hope Chubbs is doing ok in this blizzard...as well as so many of you on the East Coast...Todd, Yvonne in NJ, oh so any of you...I pray that you and your animals are inside and warm...


----------



## Toddrickfl1

maggie3fan said:


> I hope Chubbs is doing ok in this blizzard...as well as so many of you on the East Coast...Todd, Yvonne in NJ, oh so any of you...I pray that you and your animals are inside and warm...


We're good here in Atlanta, just cold.


----------



## Blackdog1714

In RVA we got enough that I had to warm up the truck to defrost it! Watching the flakes come down and disappear was fun!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> In RVA we got enough that I had to warm up the truck to defrost it! Watching the flakes come down and disappear was fun!


My daughter lives in Gloucester VA and her church was canceled this morning...


----------



## Blackdog1714

maggie3fan said:


> My daughter lives in Gloucester VA and her church was canceled this morning...


Richmond has a weird meteorological history of being the dividing line for storms in VA. This was a Nor'easter that hugged the coastline.


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> I hope Chubbs is doing ok in this blizzard...as well as so many of you on the East Coast...Todd, Yvonne in NJ, oh so any of you...I pray that you and your animals are inside and warm...


I'm glad to see you ? I was wondering about you yesterday and hope the best for our chubbs too. We have a lot of snow and thick ice on the pavement under our vehicles but AAA came to the rescue. Jump started it and moved it free from the ice without damaging the tires.


----------



## Lokkje

Thinking about all of you and hoping you’re all staying safe in the snow. It’s 73° here not that I’m enjoying it because I pretty much work 14 days on and two days off. I decided to quit doing endocrinology and I’ve been working as a hospitalist mostly seeing Covid patients. I’m not sure I made a good decision but we will see. It’s been quite busy. Glad to see you guys are active without a great leader being online. Y’all stay safe out there.


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Thinking about all of you and hoping you’re all staying safe in the snow. It’s 73° here not that I’m enjoying it because I pretty much work 14 days on and two days off. I decided to quit doing endocrinology and I’ve been working as a hospitalist mostly seeing Covid patients. I’m not sure I made a good decision but we will see. It’s been quite busy. Glad to see you guys are active without a great leader being online. Y’all stay safe out there.


Hello ? Thank the good Lord for people like you. I have a daughter in law that's an RN and she's worked straight thru it. Chubs is probably just being a chicken ? I know for sure he can't resist TFO and us.?


----------



## Cathie G

I have a new favorite song for awhile but still don't know how to share it. And if you post the original video here it's your fault. The one I like is the CBS Saturday morning session of the song the last dance by St. Paul and the Broken Bones. Hey Chubs ?


----------



## Lokkje

Where is everybody????
So sad…


----------



## Blackdog1714

Lokkje said:


> Where is everybody????
> So sad…


Patiently hiding in the shadows for our leader to return


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Where is everybody????
> So sad…


I keep an eye on this thread ? just in case ? I was thinking about him just last night too. Hopefully he's ok.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm pretty sure he visits under a different Username. @Chubbs the tegu - you should know you can't pull the wool over my eyes.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Happy Valentines Day from the cutest creatures on the planet!!!!


----------



## Jan A

Blackdog1714 said:


> Happy Valentines Day from the cutest creatures on the planet!!!!


Back at you, Blackdog!!


----------



## Cathie G

Happy Valentine's day from me also ?‍?


----------



## Lokkje

Happy irrelevant to me Friday as I had to ask what day to was. Going to possibly hit 80 degrees here this weekend but I’m working as always.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Lokkje said:


> Happy irrelevant to me Friday as I had to ask what day to was. Going to possibly hit 80 degrees here this weekend but I’m working as always.


I saw that one and sent it to Jan A. Isnʻt that great?!!!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Lokkje said:


> Happy irrelevant to me Friday as I had to ask what day to was. Going to possibly hit 80 degrees here this weekend but I’m working as always.


Dang, Your killin me with that one. . . Stop!?
???????


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Hi! ?‍
It’s me. Chefdenoel…
Anybody home?
Heellloo???
I miss you all and came as soon as “life” let me escape for a night out on the town…
I hope and pray you are all well and always know… you are ALWAYS in my thoughts.
I am having trouble getting an email when someone posts a message (as I have followed most of you and most of the threads) … but when I come in to these already stated conversations they are all 
15-25 pages ahead of where the heck I left off! 
Leaving me to read a BOOK before I can even begin to start a conversation.
Sooooo…..
All caught up I decided to say SOMETHING before I get locked out of the tortoise forum again….
Ok… I guess you are all sleeeping??
Nerd bombers!!
You missed your chance!!!
?
I will never be awake at THIS time again in my life as I am very old and really like sleep.?
It is a full moon ? tonight that’s why I am up howling every so often and p**sing the neighbors off. ?
Enjoy life!!!
Hey, come to think of it…..?
Where’s Chubbs????
The Rat ?…?
Don’t I get a hello??
Jeeeezzzz!!!! ?‍

Love you all!!


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Hi! ?‍
> It’s me. Chefdenoel…
> Anybody home?
> Heellloo???
> I miss you all and came as soon as “life” let me escape for a night out on the town…
> I hope and pray you are all well and always know… you are ALWAYS in my thoughts.
> I am having trouble getting an email when someone posts a message (as I have followed most of you and most of the threads) … but when I come in to these already stated conversations they are all
> 15-25 pages ahead of where the heck I left off!
> Leaving me to read a BOOK before I can even begin to start a conversation.
> Sooooo…..
> All caught up I decided to say SOMETHING before I get locked out of the tortoise forum again….
> Ok… I guess you are all sleeeping??
> Nerd bombers!!
> You missed your chance!!!
> ?
> I will never be awake at THIS time again in my life as I am very old and really like sleep.?
> It is a full moon ? tonight that’s why I am up howling every so often and p**sing the neighbors off. ?
> Enjoy life!!!
> Hey, come to think of it…..?
> Where’s Chubbs????
> The Rat ?…?
> Don’t I get a hello??
> Jeeeezzzz!!!! ?‍
> 
> Love you all!!


Hello. I'm here, wondering why someone's posting about the attraction to the use of CBD oils in humans on a tort forum... shark....something or other posted 2 threads. 

Who the hell knows where everybody went, especially Chubbs? I have an overused 3rd finger in a splint so it's a little hard to type w/o jumping all over the place & lots of typos & then my wrist gets tired since i'm typing on my cell phone. I can't put my laptop on my lap because it hurts my leg & I can't see to type if my laptop is too far away.....

My cell phone also thinks "tge" is the proper spelling of "the". How the Hell are you? Is Sally ok?


----------



## zolasmum

And please also say how Gary is.
Angie x


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Hi! ?‍
> It’s me. Chefdenoel…
> Anybody home?
> Heellloo???
> I miss you all and came as soon as “life” let me escape for a night out on the town…
> I hope and pray you are all well and always know… you are ALWAYS in my thoughts.
> I am having trouble getting an email when someone posts a message (as I have followed most of you and most of the threads) … but when I come in to these already stated conversations they are all
> 15-25 pages ahead of where the heck I left off!
> Leaving me to read a BOOK before I can even begin to start a conversation.
> Sooooo…..
> All caught up I decided to say SOMETHING before I get locked out of the tortoise forum again….
> Ok… I guess you are all sleeeping??
> Nerd bombers!!
> You missed your chance!!!
> ?
> I will never be awake at THIS time again in my life as I am very old and really like sleep.?
> It is a full moon ? tonight that’s why I am up howling every so often and p**sing the neighbors off. ?
> Enjoy life!!!
> Hey, come to think of it…..?
> Where’s Chubbs????
> The Rat ?…?
> Don’t I get a hello??
> Jeeeezzzz!!!! ?‍
> 
> Love you all!!


Oh look, he's alive . . .
You were up late , , , ,Good party?


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Hi! ?‍
> It’s me. Chefdenoel…
> Anybody home?
> Heellloo???
> I miss you all and came as soon as “life” let me escape for a night out on the town…
> I hope and pray you are all well and always know… you are ALWAYS in my thoughts.
> I am having trouble getting an email when someone posts a message (as I have followed most of you and most of the threads) … but when I come in to these already stated conversations they are all
> 15-25 pages ahead of where the heck I left off!
> Leaving me to read a BOOK before I can even begin to start a conversation.
> Sooooo…..
> All caught up I decided to say SOMETHING before I get locked out of the tortoise forum again….
> Ok… I guess you are all sleeeping??
> Nerd bombers!!
> You missed your chance!!!
> ?
> I will never be awake at THIS time again in my life as I am very old and really like sleep.?
> It is a full moon ? tonight that’s why I am up howling every so often and p**sing the neighbors off. ?
> Enjoy life!!!
> Hey, come to think of it…..?
> Where’s Chubbs????
> The Rat ?…?
> Don’t I get a hello??
> Jeeeezzzz!!!! ?‍
> 
> Love you all!!


I love you too and miss you very much  but I guess I was sleeping ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Jan A said:


> Hello. I'm here, wondering why someone's posting about the attraction to the use of CBD oils in humans on a tort forum... shark....something or other posted 2 threads.
> 
> Who the hell knows where everybody went, especially Chubbs? I have an overused 3rd finger in a splint so it's a little hard to type w/o jumping all over the place & lots of typos & then my wrist gets tired since i'm typing on my cell phone. I can't put my laptop on my lap because it hurts my leg & I can't see to type if my laptop is too far away.....
> 
> My cell phone also thinks "tge" is the proper spelling of "the". How the Hell are you? Is Sally ok?



Yep. She good. Gary too! 
Unfortunately…
Me?….
I got bit.! 
By Sally…the 120lb. Brick-House bulldozer that sees dandelions like it’s cat nip….
Well…. She took more than a nip. …
Good thing I love her! That ….
Gary is my favorite now. 
How are you doin’??
(Said like Joey from friends)..


----------



## Chefdenoel10

zolasmum said:


> And please also say how Gary is.
> Angie x


Helloooooo wee Angie!!!!
I miss our talks!
Gary is good too.
Now read my reply above.
How are you and your little one?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

MenagerieGrl said:


> Oh look, he's alive . . .
> You were up late , , , ,Good party?


My “good party” is a nice cup of tea at 12am.
“Boomers”—what ya gonna do with us?…


----------



## zolasmum

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Helloooooo wee Angie!!!!
> I miss our talks!
> Gary is good too.
> Now read my reply above.
> How are you and your little one?


Hello again, dear Chef -I have been missing you. I am fine, and so is Zola, but I have been worried about you. I was really upset by what happened to you at Christmas, when your horrible sister told you not to come to your mother's house over Christmas - and then your mom was upset that you weren't there. And she had even got a gift for Gary !!! I hope you will never take any notice of what your sister tells you to do ever again -I suppose it is too much to hope for that Sally would bite her finger right off !!! Anyway, I'm very glad you are more or less ok now - and hope that Gary and Sally got their gifts in the end. And I also hope that your own finger is not too badly injured -Zola quite often bites my finger, but I know he doesn't mean to hurt me - but it does even though he is little ! I can't imagine how much Sally must have hurt you -poor Chef, life is so very unfair.
Angie xx


----------



## Jan A

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Yep. She good. Gary too!
> Unfortunately…
> Me?….
> I got bit.!
> By Sally…the 120lb. Brick-House bulldozer that sees dandelions like it’s cat nip….
> Well…. She took more than a nip. …
> Good thing I love her! That ….
> Gary is my favorite now.
> How are you doin’??
> (Said like Joey from friends)..


Rolling along, trying to ignore reality, politically & otherwise. Houdini is good & pretty darn mellow. He says, "gulp, gulp" to you! Can't wait for spring to get here !!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Hey everybody!!!,….

Happy too, two, too, ttooooo ,,,, tttoooooo
Tooo, ta too too …twooo….

Tuuueessdday THE 22 of 2022..
As Porky the Pig would have said..


----------



## Blackdog1714

The world Palindrome DAY!!!! 22222


----------



## Cathie G

I'm just hanging out with my little bump on a logamorph


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> I'm just hanging out with my little bump on a logamorph
> View attachment 340854


Now that looks like a Rough life,
Someone looks really content . .


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> Now that looks like a Rough life,
> Someone looks really content . .


I know it's ridiculous. I love her little bunny butt  She's only 5 1/2 lbs. I think most of the weight is in her tail and back legs. The weight that's left is in her dewlap. It makes a great chin rest though


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> I know it's ridiculous. I love her little bunny butt  She's only 5 1/2 lbs. I think most of the weight is in her tail and back legs. The weight that's left is in her dewlap. It makes a great chin rest though


See.


----------



## Cathie G

I can't wait till Chubbs comes back and sees what I did to his thread


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> See.
> View attachment 340911


Aw'www She is so'ooo dang cute....and I'd bet,very soft...


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> I can't wait till Chubbs comes back and sees what I did to his thread


Ut, OH. . . .YOU broke it....


----------



## Blackdog1714

Cathie G said:


> I can't wait till Chubbs comes back and sees what I did to his thread


Redecorate to your hearts content! Let's have a Unicorn


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> Redecorate to your hearts content! Let's have a Unicorn


I am always up for having unicorns


----------



## Blackdog1714




----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> Aw'www She is so'ooo dang cute....and I'd bet,very soft...


She's having her little thing right now and I'm walking around the house with a bunny attached to my leg. So right now I consider her a dust bunny.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


>


Blackdog?…
What are you drinking’???
And what’s goin’ on at YOUR house?!?!?

I am completely nutz..
And EVEN I thought that was BONKERS!!!!


That even surpassed something Chubs would have posted!!!! 

Your poor wife!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Blackdog?…
> What are you drinking’???
> And what’s goin’ on at YOUR house?!?!?
> 
> I am completely nutz..
> And EVEN I thought that was BONKERS!!!!
> 
> 
> That even surpassed something Chubs would have posted!!!!
> 
> Your poor wife!!!


 Maybe we should out do poor old Chubbs until he decides to check up on us  the


----------



## Blackdog1714

Alright you requested and I deliver!!! BTW did I ever tell you that I actually work at a Nuthouse- well at least 3 floors are!


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Blackdog1714 said:


> Alright you requested and I deliver!!! BTW did I ever tell you that I actually work at a Nuthouse- well at least 3 floors are!


Hum, now that is pretttttty far out there. 
And I like Techno....Long live Darude, Dafpunk,


----------



## Lokkje

Blackdog1714 said:


>


----------



## Lokkje

Blackdog1714 said:


> Alright you requested and I deliver!!! BTW did I ever tell you that I actually work at a Nuthouse- well at least 3 floors are!


----------



## jaizei

Blackdog1714 said:


> Alright you requested and I deliver!!! BTW did I ever tell you that I actually work at a Nuthouse- well at least 3 floors are!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> See.
> View attachment 340911


I so disagree....


Cathie G said:


> See.
> View attachment 340911


Sorry...it's not ridiculous in the least...


----------



## Warren

Blackdog1714 said:


> Alright you requested and I deliver!!! BTW did I ever tell you that I actually work at a Nuthouse- well at least 3 floors are!


Sound like an interesting job, hope it not contagious. I had a good friend that used to work in a nut house, he would tell me stories about when some of the patients would get out of control. They would contact the Doctor to give them a Thorazine shot, after that all he would hear is the sliding of their feet on the floor. They called it the THORAZINE SUFFLE, they walked around like Zombies.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Warren said:


> Sound like an interesting job, hope it not contagious. I had a good friend that used to work in a nut house, he would tell me stories about when some of the patients would get out of control. They would contact the Doctor to give them a Thorazine shot, after that all he would hear is the sliding of their feet on the floor. They called it the THORAZINE SUFFLE, they walked around like Zombies.


B-52 shot is my favorite


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> B-52 shot is my favorite


I'll have to Google that one


----------



## Chefdenoel10

jaizei said:


>



……

HEEEEYYYYYY!!!!!!…..
YOURE A MODERATOR!!!!

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD…
Have some professionalism!!!!

.

You have now replaced Chubbs with THAT one! Sorry Blackdog! 
Blackdog, yours was absolutely Fabulous but this BEAT takes me awaaayyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> Alright you requested and I deliver!!! BTW did I ever tell you that I actually work at a Nuthouse- well at least 3 floors are!


Blackdog!
Stop it!!
I just peed myself!! 

Where do you find this stuff????
Or is that YOU at a young age??

I bet you that this is Putins favorite singer!?

(He looks a wee bit “tilted” if you ask me.)

He is one step away from dressing like 
Mrs. Doubtfire!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Warren said:


> Sound like an interesting job, hope it not contagious. I had a good friend that used to work in a nut house, he would tell me stories about when some of the patients would get out of control. They would contact the Doctor to give them a Thorazine shot, after that all he would hear is the sliding of their feet on the floor. They called it the THORAZINE SUFFLE, they walked around like Zombies.



Dear Warren,
I think Blackdog once said he worked in a peanut house. He used to clean the shells off of peanuts, cashews, and walnuts.
I think THATS what he meant?
Not an actual mental health house..
Sorry if he offended you..

Blackdog!!!!!!….. SIT! … bad boy!


----------



## Warren

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Dear Warren,
> I think Blackdog once said he worked in a peanut house. He used to clean the shells off of peanuts, cashews, and walnuts.
> I think THATS what he meant?
> Not an actual mental health house..
> Sorry if he offended you..
> 
> Blackdog!!!!!!….. SIT! … bad boy!


Not offended, just making conversation. So he worked with Mixed Nuts!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Warren said:


> Not offended, just making conversation. So he worked with Mixed Nuts!


Yes. Sorry if I assumed.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Blackdog!
> Stop it!!
> I just peed myself!!
> 
> Where do you find this stuff????
> Or is that YOU at a young age??
> 
> I bet you that this is Putins favorite singer!?
> 
> (He looks a wee bit “tilted” if you ask me.)
> 
> He is one step away from dressing like
> Mrs. Doubtfire!!!


Oh my garsh  I'm speechless


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ok.. you ALL asked for this!!
While I cannot top the vids from up above here; I will try to match them.
If you don’t laugh till you cry…. You’re dead.. you must have no pulse! 
Now before it begins, I have to say I will not be on the form tomorrow till late afternoon because I will be in church in the early morning..REPENTING!!! 
My mother told us as kids to never say,do or admit this word out loud but here goes..
Just for a laugh, and to keep Cathy,Maggie and Ray in good spirits.. and anyone else I failed to mention..


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Ok.. you ALL asked for this!!
> While I cannot top the vids from up above here; I will try to match them.
> If you don’t laugh till you cry…. You’re dead.. you must have no pulse!
> Now before it begins, I have to say I will not be on the form tomorrow till late afternoon because I will be in church in the early morning..REPENTING!!!
> My mother told us as kids to never say,do or admit this word out loud but here goes..
> Just for a laugh, and to keep Cathy,Maggie and Ray in good spirits.. and anyone else I failed to mention..


Yea and they just blame the poor cows...


----------



## Cathie G

jaizei said:


>


Speaking of bananas. Joe bought Dilly a new toy filled with cat nip


----------



## Lokkje




----------



## Lokkje

I work with REAL


----------



## Lokkje

Cathie G said:


> Speaking of bananas. Joe bought Dilly a new toy filled with cat nip
> View attachment 340993


Sweet kitty


----------



## Lokkje

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Ok.. you ALL asked for this!!
> While I cannot top the vids from up above here; I will try to match them.
> If you don’t laugh till you cry…. You’re dead.. you must have no pulse!
> Now before it begins, I have to say I will not be on the form tomorrow till late afternoon because I will be in church in the early morning..REPENTING!!!
> My mother told us as kids to never say,do or admit this word out loud but here goes..
> Just for a laugh, and to keep Cathy,Maggie and Ray in good spirits.. and anyone else I failed to mention..


I most assuredly do not fart. I have flatulence.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> Speaking of bananas. Joe bought Dilly a new toy filled with cat nip
> View attachment 340993


Her eyes look dialated???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> I most assuredly do not fart. I have flatulence.



You puff??? 
Me toooo!!! 
Eh-hem… I do nothing of the sort!


----------



## Blackdog1714

For todays musical incontinence


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> For todays musical incontinence








what does the fox say song - Search







www.bing.com


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Blackdog1714 said:


> For todays musical incontinence


----------



## Maggie3fan

Warren said:


> Sound like an interesting job, hope it not contagious. I had a good friend that used to work in a nut house, he would tell me stories about when some of the patients would get out of control. They would contact the Doctor to give them a Thorazine shot, after that all he would hear is the sliding of their feet on the floor. They called it the THORAZINE SUFFLE, they walked around like Zombies.


WTF????????????? I will be watching the mail box for the $300 from you for making me spit Mt Dew all over the keyboard...now my fingers are sticky and the keys won't work!!! Oh wait...I guess I lied cuz I am typing.
I have not heard that phrase for a long time...Thorazine shuffle...I have been so guilty of that myself. 
Well @Warren...you just formally inducted yourself into the Nut House...cuz I thought crazy nuts not cashews too. hahaha and personally I am bat sh*t crazy... and I get to step outa line and say [email protected] do you spell that deep laugh? At least I think it's you...the laugh you use for real funny stuff...something like...buwhahaha\
Oh and when I said I'm guilty of that too...I meant our group liked taking Thorazine and partying on it...


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> You puff???
> Me toooo!!!
> Eh-hem… I do nothing of the sort!


Well... the saying around here is girls don't fart they poo...if I hear anything I ain't tellin who done it.


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Sweet kitty


Silly Dilly was actually licking the dang banana  it's been so long since he had some fresh cat nip.


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Her eyes look dialated???


Yea but Joe did it not me


----------



## Blackdog1714

Now silly news from the South!
South Carolina police foil snake's home invasion attempt​By Ben Hooper





Police in Pickens, S.C., said they were summoned to a home to foil an attempted home invasion by a black rat snake. Photo courtesy of the Pickens Police Department/Facebook

Feb. 25 (UPI) -- Police in South Carolina responded to an unusual call for help when a resident reported a snake was trying to get inside.
The Pickens Police Department said in a Facebook post that officers "jumped into action" when they "learned that a citizen had a black rat snake attempting to enter their home without permission."
ADVERTISEMENT



"We surrounded the home, tactically entered the residence and successfully took one black rat snake into custody without injury to the suspect or officers," the post said.
Police wrote that residents might start to see more snake activity as the weather gets warmer.
"The suspect was given time served and released back into the wild," the department said.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Blackdog1714 said:


> Now silly news from the South!
> South Carolina police foil snake's home invasion attempt​By Ben Hooper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police in Pickens, S.C., said they were summoned to a home to foil an attempted home invasion by a black rat snake. Photo courtesy of the Pickens Police Department/Facebook
> 
> Feb. 25 (UPI) -- Police in South Carolina responded to an unusual call for help when a resident reported a snake was trying to get inside.
> The Pickens Police Department said in a Facebook post that officers "jumped into action" when they "learned that a citizen had a black rat snake attempting to enter their home without permission."
> ADVERTISEMENT
> 
> 
> 
> "We surrounded the home, tactically entered the residence and successfully took one black rat snake into custody without injury to the suspect or officers," the post said.
> Police wrote that residents might start to see more snake activity as the weather gets warmer.
> "The suspect was given time served and released back into the wild," the department said.


It was only doing the Family a service . . .as it had heard they had Ratatouille the night before.... bada bam!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Good morning Nuts and today in STUPID, I mean really STUPID Criminal News
Police Say FL Man Stole Alligator, Tried to Throw It onto Liquor Store Roof​July 16, 2021 • by POL Staff • 


A Florida man is accused of stealing an alligator from a mini-golf business, beating and stomping it, and attempting to throw it onto the roof of a liquor store.
Daytona Beach Shores police officers arrested William Hodge around 3 a.m. on Thursday, Fox 35 reports.

Hodge said he jumped a fence to an alligator enclosure and stole the gator, according to an arrest report. Officers said when they asked Hodge what he was doing when he was throwing the alligator in the air, he advised he was "teaching it a lesson."
Hodge was charged with animal cruelty, possession and injury of an alligator, unarmed burglary of an unoccupied dwelling, petit theft, and criminal mischief.

WAIT DONT BOLW UP JUST YET-Hope

As of *2021*, the only places in the world that still reserve the electric chair as an option for execution are the U.S. states of Alabama, Florida, South Carolina, Kentucky, and Tennessee. Arkansas and Oklahoma laws provide for its use should lethal injection ever be held to be unconstitutional.


----------



## Lokkje

Florida always gives me some hope for Arizona. https://www.huffpost.com/entry/accu...tlesnake-as-weapon_n_55b93609e4b0074ba5a75af7


----------



## Maggie3fan

lolololol that's ME!! 


lolololol that's ME!!
View attachment 341254


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> lolololol that's ME!!
> 
> 
> lolololol that's ME!!
> View attachment 341254


The picture won't work on my phone for some reason. And it says at the bottom the active user has changed and for security reasons I should reload the page. The rest of TFO works so I don't know what it means.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> The picture won't work on my phone for some reason. And it says at the bottom the active user has changed and for security reasons I should reload the page. The rest of TFO works so I don't know what it means.


Me neither...I was drag racing w/Dale Earnhardt...in the post...in real life I just spent 4 hours in the cat ER, with my big cat having a urine blockage, however, I just spent $365 I don't have ...but he will be ok...


----------



## Cathie G

maggie3fan said:


> Me neither...I was drag racing w/Dale Earnhardt...in the post...in real life I just spent 4 hours in the cat ER, with my big cat having a urine blockage, however, I just spent $365 I don't have ...but he will be ok...


Was it that blockage that male cats get from the ash they put in their food? He's lucky to have you. I've always heard that a lot of them just run off and die somewhere and the owner never knows that that is what happened. I don't know why they even put it in their food when it's common knowledge that it causes some of them to have that problem.


----------



## EllieMay

Hello to all my favorite Nuts! Just popping in to wish you a good morning and a happy Saturday..


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Hello to all my favorite Nuts! Just popping in to wish you a good morning and a happy Saturday..


Hay maybe you can help me post a video  it's by St. Paul and the Broken Bones. The last dance. I like St. Paul's voice. Official live session was my favorite.


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Hay maybe you can help me post a video  it's by St. Paul and the Broken Bones. The last dance. I like St. Paul's voice. Official live session was my favorite.


Yoo hoo anybody out there


----------



## EllieMay

Cathie G said:


> Hay maybe you can help me post a video  it's by St. Paul and the Broken Bones. The last dance. I like St. Paul's voice. Official live session was my favorite.







because I love you


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> because I love you


That's the danged original but that's ok cause I like that one too


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Wow, have we been listening to some different music....
ylvis - Everybody Farts
Little Big - Go Bananas
Napoleon XIV - They're coming to take me away...
Britain Has got Talent - The Hand Farter
ylvis - What does the fox say.....

I'm enlightened Now....


----------



## TeamZissou

What happened to Chubbs? Haven't seen him on TFO in a while.


----------



## Blackdog1714

TeamZissou said:


> What happened to Chubbs? Haven't seen him on TFO in a while.


Possibly kidnapped by a rare female adult attractiveus


----------



## TheLastGreen

I think he would have appreciated this, we could put posters up to start the search


----------



## Blackdog1714

TheLastGreen said:


> I think he would have appreciated this, we could put posters up to start the search
> View attachment 341373


Don't forget to add a can of really cheap beer as part of the reward! What a poster!


----------



## Maggie3fan

That is just too freakin funny!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> That's the danged original but that's ok cause I like that one too





TheLastGreen said:


> I think he would have appreciated this, we could put posters up to start the search
> View attachment 341373


Yep


----------



## Cathie G

TeamZissou said:


> What happened to Chubbs? Haven't seen him on TFO in a while.


I can't believe he hasn't checked up on us we might go nuts without him oh wait...we already are


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> Wow, have we been listening to some different music....
> ylvis - Everybody Farts
> Little Big - Go Bananas
> Napoleon XIV - They're coming to take me away...
> Britain Has got Talent - The Hand Farter
> ylvis - What does the fox say.....
> 
> I'm enlightened Now....


You didn't listen to mine kindly posted by Ellie May


----------



## Maro2Bear




----------



## MenagerieGrl

Cathie G said:


> You didn't listen to mine kindly posted by Ellie May


Oh, I did, I apologize for not mentioning it, I had actually found the . . St. Paul and the Broken Bones.- The last dance, Official live session, after listing to the The Last Dance (Official Video)...
and I do like the "official Live version" best, He has a unique voice....


----------



## Blackdog1714

Good Morning Nuts and today from the weird musical rhythms of Yungblud! BTW WOW!!!!!!


----------



## Cathie G

MenagerieGrl said:


> Oh, I did, I apologize for not mentioning it, I had actually found the . . St. Paul and the Broken Bones.- The last dance, Official live session, after listing to the The Last Dance (Official Video)...
> and I do like the "official Live version" best, He has a unique voice....


Yes he does. I listened to a few other songs too but I'm not really into the blues type songs. I thought it was interesting that he started as a gospel singer and the group retains those values. No need to apologize  I was just teasing you


----------



## Blackdog1714

Good Morning again and lets take a closed I dip into the song vault


----------



## Blackdog1714

Now for some real 80's tunes from the Nuthouse Vault of musical gems!!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Oh my goodness I found my bestest forbidden love! Definitely forbidden from coming into the house - heck I don't even need to ask the wife BUT what a beauty-- I have been watching Dave's Little Beasties on youtube. I would love to have a neighbor like this!
Gooty Sapphire Tarantula
_Poecilotheria metallica_


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> Oh my goodness I found my bestest forbidden love! Definitely forbidden from coming into the house - heck I don't even need to ask the wife BUT what a beauty-- I have been watching Dave's Little Beasties on youtube. I would love to have a neighbor like this!
> Gooty Sapphire Tarantula
> _Poecilotheria metallica_
> View attachment 341678


scream bigger scream scream scream scream


----------



## Cathie G

Blackdog1714 said:


> Now for some real 80's tunes from the Nuthouse Vault of musical gems!!!


I love that song to this day.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Blackdog1714 said:


> Oh my goodness I found my bestest forbidden love! Definitely forbidden from coming into the house - heck I don't even need to ask the wife BUT what a beauty-- I have been watching Dave's Little Beasties on youtube. I would love to have a neighbor like this!
> Gooty Sapphire Tarantula
> _Poecilotheria metallica_
> View attachment 341678


Oh, and for all the arachnophobe's on the east coast. . .









Huge invasive spiders native to Asia expected to spread along US east coast


Joro spiders will likely survive on the east coast because Japan has a similar climate and is located approximately on the same latitude




www.theguardian.com





Maggie, I think your safe for the time being from these....


----------



## Lokkje

Tarantulas are beautiful creatures. We used to catch them and my parents would let us keep them of a day or 2 to observe them but then we had to return them to where we found them. The tarantulas we had were fearful of humans and gentle. They would just try to get away. You’d have to severely provoke them to get hurt. Of course the same is true for the little bastard scorpions  and the lovely rattlesnakes but I never kept them as pets.


----------



## Lokkje

Wow I’m surprised I didn’t get filtered there.


----------



## Lokkje

My torts are out. Tiny made another year. I’ve had him over 60 years now and he was not a baby when I got him.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> Good Morning Nuts and today from the weird musical rhythms of Yungblud! BTW WOW!!!!!!


Not sure if it’s because it’s 10:22pm on a Sunday night or what buuuut…..
I ACTUALLY LOVED THIS SONG!!!!!..??
….
Maybe I’m tired?…


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Blackdog1714 said:


> Good Morning again and lets take a closed I dip into the song vault



White Lion - Wait (Official Music Video) https://www.bing.com/videos/search?view=detail&mid=081138D0590AA9F65C3C081138D0590AA9F65C3C&q=Vevo/ white lions “wait”&shtp=Sms&shid=84bd4bab-cb0d-440f-80bb-34cc634dfff4&shtk=V2hpdGUgTGlvbiAtIFdhaXQgKE9mZmljaWFsIE11c2ljIFZpZGVvKQ%3D%3D&shdk=WW91J3JlIHdhdGNoaW5nIHRoZSBvZmZpY2lhbCBtdXNpYyB2aWRlbyBmb3IgV2hpdGUgTGlvbiAtIFwiV2FpdFwiIGZyb20gdGhlIGFsYnVtICdQcmlkZScgKDE5ODcpIFN1YnNjcmliZSB0byB0aGUgUmhpbm8gQ2hhbm5lbCEgaHR0cHM6Ly9SaGluby5sbmsudG8vWW91VHViZVN1YklEIENoZWNrIE91dCBPdXIgRmF2b3JpdGUgUGxheWxpc3RzOiBDbGFzc2ljIFJvY2sgaHR0cHM6Ly9SaGluby5sbmsudG8vWVRDbGFzc2ljUm9ja0lEIDgwcyBIaXRzIGh0dHBzOi8vUmhpbm8ubG5rLnRvL1lUODBzSGl0c0lEIDgwcyBIYXJkIFJvY2sgaHR0cHM6Ly9SaGluby5sbmsudG8vWVQ4MHNIYXJkUm9ja0lEIDgwcyAuLi4%3D&shhk=bmK%2FxbIWIiwhyXEWrFm%2B5xpxyiz%2Fz45UZbJ7TTqYWgU%3D&form=VDSHOT&shth=OVP.nMCPcJ5LZwPFQJkLsQYukwHgFo


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> Wow I’m surprised I didn’t get filtered there.


So am I !!!!!! 

Moderators may be out drinkin’???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> My torts are out. Tiny made another year. I’ve had him over 60 years now and he was not a baby when I got him.


THAT GORGEOUS TORTOISE IS 60!!?????
What the…….?
How come I look like cr*p and he looks so good ????
What kind of creams are you using on him???
I am using “Hope in a Jar” by Saphora..
…..
Maybe I’d better stop hoping and just get to praying ??


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> Wow I’m surprised I didn’t get filtered there.


Why? all the mods are sleeping


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> White Lion - Wait (Official Music Video) https://www.bing.com/videos/search?view=detail&mid=081138D0590AA9F65C3C081138D0590AA9F65C3C&q=Vevo/ white lions “wait”&shtp=Sms&shid=84bd4bab-cb0d-440f-80bb-34cc634dfff4&shtk=V2hpdGUgTGlvbiAtIFdhaXQgKE9mZmljaWFsIE11c2ljIFZpZGVvKQ%3D%3D&shdk=WW91J3JlIHdhdGNoaW5nIHRoZSBvZmZpY2lhbCBtdXNpYyB2aWRlbyBmb3IgV2hpdGUgTGlvbiAtIFwiV2FpdFwiIGZyb20gdGhlIGFsYnVtICdQcmlkZScgKDE5ODcpIFN1YnNjcmliZSB0byB0aGUgUmhpbm8gQ2hhbm5lbCEgaHR0cHM6Ly9SaGluby5sbmsudG8vWW91VHViZVN1YklEIENoZWNrIE91dCBPdXIgRmF2b3JpdGUgUGxheWxpc3RzOiBDbGFzc2ljIFJvY2sgaHR0cHM6Ly9SaGluby5sbmsudG8vWVRDbGFzc2ljUm9ja0lEIDgwcyBIaXRzIGh0dHBzOi8vUmhpbm8ubG5rLnRvL1lUODBzSGl0c0lEIDgwcyBIYXJkIFJvY2sgaHR0cHM6Ly9SaGluby5sbmsudG8vWVQ4MHNIYXJkUm9ja0lEIDgwcyAuLi4%3D&shhk=bmK%2FxbIWIiwhyXEWrFm%2B5xpxyiz%2Fz45UZbJ7TTqYWgU%3D&form=VDSHOT&shth=OVP.nMCPcJ5LZwPFQJkLsQYukwHgFo


What...


----------



## Cathie G

Hay if you wantta post something green for a start early St Patrick's day I like hay ye by OutKast the original.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> See.
> View attachment 340911


oooohhh I want to squeeze her - gently of course


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> Yea and they just blame the poor cows...


Farts come from the dairy air. Hi guys!


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

maggie3fan said:


> WTF????????????? I will be watching the mail box for the $300 from you for making me spit Mt Dew all over the keyboard...now my fingers are sticky and the keys won't work!!! Oh wait...I guess I lied cuz I am typing.
> I have not heard that phrase for a long time...Thorazine shuffle...I have been so guilty of that myself.
> Well @Warren...you just formally inducted yourself into the Nut House...cuz I thought crazy nuts not cashews too. hahaha and personally I am bat sh*t crazy... and I get to step outa line and say [email protected] do you spell that deep laugh? At least I think it's you...the laugh you use for real funny stuff...something like...buwhahaha\
> Oh and when I said I'm guilty of that too...I meant our group liked taking Thorazine and partying on it...


Buwahahahahaha


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> oooohhh I want to squeeze her - gently of course


You'd be getting more then I can get  out of her. She does like my feet petting her, is an ankle biter, and rides my leg like a crazy bunnah but holding is off limits. She makes me smile though from the heart


----------



## Blackdog1714

Good Morning Nuts been a while so I wanted to drop in and say HI!!!!


----------



## Jan A

Blackdog1714 said:


> Good Morning Nuts been a while so I wanted to drop in and say HI!!!!


Hi!! Maybe with the weather turning towards warmer temps, we will feel "wild & crazy." Right now, I just feel crazed.


----------



## Cathie G

Crazed is my usual state. Then spring springs and well... do the math  I even have to do some gardening because it's so nice. That goes away quickly when it gets hot.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Hey strangers


----------



## Lokkje

Welcome back to the dead house. Ran out of nuts when Chubbs quit.


----------



## Jan A

Lokkje said:


> Welcome back to the dead house. Ran out of nuts when Chubbs quit.


I'm always here, too, but I don't have anything funny going on in my life right now. But welcome!!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Lokkje said:


> Welcome back to the dead house. Ran out of nuts when Chubbs quit.


Woah what chubbs quit? When


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Lokkje said:


> Welcome back to the dead house. Ran out of nuts when Chubbs quit.


Thanks how you been hope you been keeping well chubbs quit I can’t get over that never thought he would. At least now I know why he wasn’t responding on kik


----------



## Lokkje

As far as I know nobody knows what happens. I work every single day of the week at the hospital pretty much for 18 hours so I have almost no time and I’ve had animal sitters including for my tortoises.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Lokkje said:


> As far as I know nobody knows what happens. I work every single day of the week at the hospital pretty much for 18 hours so I have almost no time and I’ve had animal sitters including for my tortoises.


Awww bless ya. And nope I have no idea what happened either. He was a HUGE support for me last year when I fled domestic abuse. we spoke on Kik if couldn’t get on here and then he just vanished and I haven’t heard from him since. I ended up being placed in a Safe house with my daughter for 8 months. We are ok now and back out in community have an apartment finally and starting to make most of the life we haven’t had for the last year. I can’t believe he left the forum. Not like him to not say a word and just vanish


----------



## TammyJ

My first post on this thread. Not sure what to say.


----------



## TammyJ

TammyJ said:


> My first post on this thread. Not sure what to say.


So say nothing, Tammy, really. Sheesh.


----------



## TammyJ

TammyJ said:


> So say nothing, Tammy, really. Sheesh.


Just chill but keep an eye out for Yvonne.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Does Cathy still pop in here and Yvonne and all the others ?


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

I lurk around....


----------



## TaraMaiden

TammyJ said:


> So say nothing, Tammy, really. Sheesh.


..... !


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Good morning Cathie!


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen (Llaria) said:


> Does Cathy still pop in here and Yvonne and all the others ?


Yes and I've been waiting for the nut house to pop up but dag gone it no Chubs. But you're here. I'm glad.


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Good morning Cathie!


Hello  one for you too


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Yes and I've been waiting for the nut house to pop up but dag gone it no Chubs. But you're here. I'm glad.


Yay there’s Cathy. How are you doing? I still can’t believe chubbs ran off like wow does that make us nut orphans


----------



## Maggie3fan

TammyJ said:


> My first post on this thread. Not sure what to say.


Nothing TO say...Chubbs left and even tho we individually are funny, we simply couldn't keep the thread going. I really wonder why none of us knows why he left. I can't see someone as free as he seemed to leave TFO cuz of a woman. Every person in the USA has a cell phone and sits with their loved one, and each is one their own phone doing whatever. So I have excluded a woman. He was killed in a car wreck. Died of an overdose, got busted robbing a bank and he's in prison. Anyone know what state he's in?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Good morning Cathie!


hey hi! How's swimming in Hawaii? Why don"t you know"? I thought he had the hots for you? We need to research and find him...it can't be that hard...anyone have his fone #? or any info?


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen (Llaria) said:


> Yay there’s Cathy. How are you doing? I still can’t believe chubbs ran off like wow does that make us nut orphans


Yep. Yavonne did say he's being incognito so... I had a beautiful thing happen today AGAIN and couldn't stop to take a picture because of traffic.AGAIN ! There's a really busy intersection in our city that surrounds a park. At the forefront is Mount Pleasant for a herd of deer "home." Today I got to see a young doe just grazing in the little field around the rocky area leading into the face of the Mount. The first time I saw this there was about 10 just standing around grazing in the field below the mount. Right in broad daylight The traffic light didn't turn red so I couldn't even stop to view  Lol they think they just belong here on one of the busiest intersections in our city. Just like us


----------



## Cathie G

I've been thinking and wondering about this thread and up it pops. I miss Chubs. He was one of the first people that talked with me and it helped. A lot of others here on TFO did also. But he was a part of that


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Its going swimmingly in Hawaii. Mags, he had the hots for you too. He was playing us both that rascal! When he first went MIA I sent him an email and his reply was that he was spending time with his kids and his girlfriend. Then Yvonne posted something about him changing his screen name and heʻs still on the forum. Somewhere. I got the impression that he didnʻt want keep in touch so I didnʻt email him back after that - after he broke Magggieʻs and my heart.


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Its going swimmingly in Hawaii. Mags, he had the hots for you too. He was playing us both that rascal! When he first went MIA I sent him an email and his reply was that he was spending time with his kids and his girlfriend. Then Yvonne posted something about him changing his screen name and heʻs still on the forum. Somewhere. I got the impression that he didnʻt want keep in touch so I didnʻt email him back after that - after he broke Magggieʻs and my heart.


And here I thought he had the hots for skinny little me... well he always played my songs


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> And here I thought he had the hots for skinny little me... well he always played my songs


Thatʻs right! He played all of your requests that three-timing elderberry! We can create a support group for all the others out there


----------



## Cathie G

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Thatʻs right! He played all of your requests that three-timing elderberry! We can create a support group for all the others out there


And well... what about black dog? Even the night Tom was jamming with us  and such stuff


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

maggie3fan said:


> Nothing TO say...Chubbs left and even tho we individually are funny, we simply couldn't keep the thread going. I really wonder why none of us knows why he left. I can't see someone as free as he seemed to leave TFO cuz of a woman. Every person in the USA has a cell phone and sits with their loved one, and each is one their own phone doing whatever. So I have excluded a woman. He was killed in a car wreck. Died of an overdose, got busted robbing a bank and he's in prison. Anyone know what state he's in?


Jay sure was the glue that kept the forum going. I can check back through old messages I’m sure he told me his state somewhere. He would joke around about swimming over the big sea to visit for coffee  I miss his jerky jokes I don’t think I’ve stepped away from the forum cos of a woman either. That doesn’t sound like jay but then non of us know what happens behind closed doors. Just hope he is ok.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> I've been thinking and wondering about this thread and up it pops. I miss Chubs. He was one of the first people that talked with me and it helped. A lot of others here on TFO did also. But he was a part of that


He was one of the first I spoke to aswell along with you black dog twiggy and few others.


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen (Llaria) said:


> Jay sure was the glue that kept the forum going. I can check back through old messages I’m sure he told me his state somewhere. He would joke around about swimming over the big sea to visit for coffee  I miss his jerky jokes I don’t think I’ve stepped away from the forum cos of a woman either. That doesn’t sound like jay but then non of us know what happens behind closed doors. Just hope he is ok.


Yea. Me too. That's one of the kinda glues that holds TFO together. Just plain fun for just fun. And then there's the knowledge and discussion


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Yea. Me too. That's one of the kinda glues that holds TFO together. Just plain fun for just fun. And then there's the knowledge and discussion


I’m glad your still here tho


----------



## Blackdog1714

Just imagine if his lady found his old threads and his potty mouth!!!  No way could he stay squeaky clean. New handle new history!!!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Just imagine if his lady found his old threads and his potty mouth!!!  No way could he stay squeaky clean. New handle new history!!!


Oml lmao


----------



## Cathie G

Well if he wants to sneak in and post a hay I'm here  I won't out him..


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen (Llaria) said:


> I’m glad your still here tho


I'm glad you are too


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> Nothing TO say...Chubbs left and even tho we individually are funny, we simply couldn't keep the thread going. I really wonder why none of us knows why he left. I can't see someone as free as he seemed to leave TFO cuz of a woman. Every person in the USA has a cell phone and sits with their loved one, and each is one their own phone doing whatever. So I have excluded a woman. He was killed in a car wreck. Died of an overdose, got busted robbing a bank and he's in prison. Anyone know what state he's in?


He's in the MA state. . . Maine?? Massachuttes??


----------



## Cathie G

Yvonne G said:


> He's in the MA state. . . Maine?? Massachuttes??


Missouri I think.maybe


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Yvonne G said:


> He's in the MA state. . . Maine?? Massachuttes??


Boston Mass


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Mystic_Queen (Llaria) said:


> Jay sure was the glue that kept the forum going. I can check back through old messages I’m sure he told me his state somewhere. He would joke around about swimming over the big sea to visit for coffee  I miss his jerky jokes I don’t think I’ve stepped away from the forum cos of a woman either. That doesn’t sound like jay but then non of us know what happens behind closed doors. Just hope he is ok.


Boston


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Possibly the state of . . . confusion. . .


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Boston


Yes I checked messages he told me boston area


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> Well if he wants to sneak in and post a hay I'm here  I won't out him..


Same. Would be nice to see a “hey” just to know he’s alright


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen (Llaria) said:


> Same. Would be nice to see a “hey” just to know he’s alright


Yes.


----------



## Jan A

maggie3fan said:


> Nothing TO say...Chubbs left and even tho we individually are funny, we simply couldn't keep the thread going. I really wonder why none of us knows why he left. I can't see someone as free as he seemed to leave TFO cuz of a woman. Every person in the USA has a cell phone and sits with their loved one, and each is one their own phone doing whatever. So I have excluded a woman. He was killed in a car wreck. Died of an overdose, got busted robbing a bank and he's in prison. Anyone know what state he's in?


He was living in the Boston area. I so miss his mischievous smiling face!!


----------



## Jan A

Mystic_Queen (Llaria) said:


> Same. Would be nice to see a “hey” just to know he’s alright


Second that!!


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Jan A said:


> Second that!!


I’ve dropped couple of messages on here and Kik but heard nothing. Usually he would respond even if it was a week or 2 or even a month later. Very odd and doesn’t add up. Have to say I miss his jerky jokes and his mischievous behaviour. He pulled me through a very dark time last year and I can’t believe he’s just vanished  chubbs if you see this COME BACK WE MISS YOU FRIEND


----------



## Blackdog1714

Mystic_Queen (Llaria) said:


> I’ve dropped couple of messages on here and Kik but heard nothing. Usually he would respond even if it was a week or 2 or even a month later. Very odd and doesn’t add up. Have to say I miss his jerky jokes and his mischievous behaviour. He pulled me through a very dark time last year and I can’t believe he’s just vanished  chubbs if you see this COME BACK WE MISS YOU FRIEND


Turning a new leaf is difficult especially when you are a master level potty mother like chubbs was! The things we do for lub sweet lub!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> Turning a new leaf is difficult especially when you are a master level potty mother like chubbs was! The things we do for lub sweet lub!


Do you know that's what he did? I think some gangster shot Jay because of his potty mouth


----------



## Jan A

Yep. I agree that something serious happened to him!!


maggie3fan said:


> Do you know that's what he did? I think some gangster shot Jay because of his potty mouth


----------



## Lokkje

Hmm. I say we all move on. We need to recruit a new Chubbs. Any Chubbies out there? Come crack a few nuts  with us??


----------



## Maggie3fan

Lokkje said:


> Hmm. I say we all move on. We need to recruit a new Chubbs. Any Chubbies out there? Come crack a few nuts  with us??


I thought about that as well, but I really think Jay was a horse of a different color. Attractive and funny. Good hearted and compassionate...just something sweet and real about him. The repartee between him and Snoopys Mom was very funny and attractive...I loved reading their comments back and forth.
Damn him!!!


----------



## TammyJ

I could start a religious or political argument to brighten things up around here but that's definitely not an option and a good thing too! By the way, I could really use some funds. Any kind, rich, bored people here?


----------



## Blackdog1714

I calculated the other day that at least 1% of my yearly paycheck is earned on the toilet!


----------



## TammyJ

TammyJ said:


> I could start a religious or political argument to brighten things up around here but that's definitely not an option and a good thing too! By the way, I could really use some funds. Any kind, rich, bored people here?


Tammy. What do you think this is? A Nut House??? Get a flaming LIFE.


----------



## TammyJ

Blackdog1714 said:


> I calculated the other day that at least 1% of my yearly paycheck is earned on the toilet!


Hmmm. I must try to calculate how much of mine in earned deep in rat


----------



## Lokkje

Personally I appear to be flushing mine down the irs pit of hell. Whooooosh


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

TammyJ said:


> I could start a religious or political argument to brighten things up around here but that's definitely not an option and a good thing too! By the way, I could really use some funds. Any kind, rich, bored people here?


I’m too broke to be a sugar daddy. The most I could offer is a sweet and low momma


----------



## Blackdog1714

I am sure that Chubbs was kidnapped by an hourglass figure with the voice of angel several levels above his comfortable degeneration! I miss him so much! He walked the line of too much and too little to get censored so well. Alas I must get back to work for this is my weekend to work!


----------



## Jan A

Blackdog1714 said:


> I am sure that Chubbs was kidnapped by an hourglass figure with the voice of angel several levels above his comfortable degeneration! I miss him so much! He walked the line of too much and too little to get censored so well. Alas I must get back to work for this is my weekend to work!


I just want to play & sleep. And nobody wants to pay me for that except if I'm sleeping, i'm not making a mess in the kitchen.


----------



## Cathie G

I'd almost bet he's out there lurking cause we're irresistible.  And nuts of a feather flock together. Maybe we better be nice. kinda...


----------



## Blackdog1714

I bet they sit on the back deck drinking wine looking at the sun set listing to his curated play list!!!!!!


----------



## Warren

Goodmorning TFO, I hope everyone has a Happy 4th of July. Going to the Orioles ballgame today with my wife to celebrate our 35th wedding anniversary, our anniversary was on July 2. Having our anniversary announced on the big Orioles scoreboard, surprising my wife with the announcement. We will get a visit from tha Orioles mascot at our seats and he will give my wife a small Oriole gift. Have a good day.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Warren said:


> Goodmorning TFO, I hope everyone has a Happy 4th of July. Going to the Orioles ballgame today with my wife to celebrate our 35th wedding anniversary, our anniversary was on July 2. Having our anniversary announced on the big Orioles scoreboard, surprising my wife with the announcement. We will get a visit from tha Orioles mascot at our seats and he will give my wife a small Oriole gift. Have a good day.


Oh heck...that's very cool!!! be sure to post photos!


----------



## Warren

Hello TFO, about my celebration at the Ballpark. Thinks did not go as planned. First, the Orioles mascot did not show up. The announcement on the scoreboard had a computer problem, It only showed part of the announcement. Spoke to someone about the problem, was told to send an email and explain my issue. Sent them a picture of what was on the scoreboard, the announcement was not correct, was excited to see the announcement but was disappointed in the results. Ask if they could email a correct announcementand only received a computer generated email back. Email stated that it would be a minimum of 48hrs. before I received an answer. If that can't be done I asked for my $75.00 back for the announcement. Here is a picture of my wife and I in front of the scoreboard. It's supposed to say Happy Anniversary also.


----------



## MenagerieGrl

Aw'ww Warren, 
I'm sad to hear your orchestrated celebration was ruined by the organization. You had the best of intentions, but apparently it wasn't meant to be. I'm sure your wife understands how much effort you put in for this special day of your . . in any case, Happy anniversary to the both of you . .


----------



## Blackdog1714

Warren said:


> Hello TFO, about my celebration at the Ballpark. Thinks did not go as planned. First, the Orioles mascot did not show up. The announcement on the scoreboard had a computer problem, It only showed part of the announcement. Spoke to someone about the problem, was told to send an email and explain my issue. Sent them a picture of what was on the scoreboard, the announcement was not correct, was excited to see the announcement but was disappointed in the results. Ask if they could email a correct announcementand only received a computer generated email back. Email stated that it would be a minimum of 48hrs. before I received an answer. If that can't be done I asked for my $75.00 back for the announcement. Here is a picture of my wife and I in front of the scoreboard. It's supposed to say Happy Anniversary also.


Well maybe their last place stint isn't limited to the Clubhouse? You should be very happy for being able to go out and celebrate such a wonderful anniversary!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Warren said:


> Hello TFO, about my celebration at the Ballpark. Thinks did not go as planned. First, the Orioles mascot did not show up. The announcement on the scoreboard had a computer problem, It only showed part of the announcement. Spoke to someone about the problem, was told to send an email and explain my issue. Sent them a picture of what was on the scoreboard, the announcement was not correct, was excited to see the announcement but was disappointed in the results. Ask if they could email a correct announcementand only received a computer generated email back. Email stated that it would be a minimum of 48hrs. before I received an answer. If that can't be done I asked for my $75.00 back for the announcement. Here is a picture of my wife and I in front of the scoreboard. It's supposed to say Happy Anniversary also.


Oh that sucks...


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Chubbs remember this? Press play. Found it in my “Chubbs” file, hopefully this will goad him into making an entrance. Ah I miss joking around with him.





Warren said:


> Hello TFO, about my celebration at the Ballpark. Thinks did not go as planned. First, the Orioles mascot did not show up. The announcement on the scoreboard had a computer problem, It only showed part of the announcement. Spoke to someone about the problem, was told to send an email and explain my issue. Sent them a picture of what was on the scoreboard, the announcement was not correct, was excited to see the announcement but was disappointed in the results. Ask if they could email a correct announcementand only received a computer generated email back. Email stated that it would be a minimum of 48hrs. before I received an answer. If that can't be done I asked for my $75.00 back for the announcement. Here is a picture of my wife and I in front of the scoreboard. It's supposed to say Happy Anniversary also.


Awww, I hope you had a good time anyway!


----------



## Warren

Snoopy’s mom said:


> Awww, I hope you had a good time anyway!


We did have a good time, my sister inlaw and her grandson and his girlfriend came up from Southern Maryland to join us at the game. It got a little warm as the game went on. Orioles finished with a win! Orioles up, Bases loaded bottom of the tenth inning. Pitcher hits batter with a wild pitch walking in the winning run. Instead of a Walkoff win, they said it was a Limpoff win with the batter having to limp to first base to make it official. Go O,s


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hey nut bags! Hope all is well. Miss u guys. Hope all u Floridians are safe. Its been a crazy summer and super busy with life but hope to get on here more often.


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hey nut bags! Hope all is well. Miss u guys. Hope all u Floridians are safe. Its been a crazy summer and super busy with life but hope to get on here more often.


You………………………….dawg
I was worried about you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Welcome back


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> You………………………….dawg
> I was worried about you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Welcome back


Aww. Never worry about me. I worry about myself haha thank you! Hows life?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

How are the scorpions?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hey nut bags! Hope all is well. Miss u guys. Hope all u Floridians are safe. Its been a crazy summer and super busy with life but hope to get on here more often.


I'm so glad to see you  I missed you and I can't wait


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I'm so glad to see you  I missed you and I can't wait


Good to see you too! How ya been?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I feel like im being to normal and should say something controversial like… shitfuckmuckduck haha


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Good to see you too! How ya been?


It looks like I missed some nutty posts but I have a good excuse. My neck and shoulder wound up hung up cause I was feeling so good I overdid it somehow. I redid Sapphire's 36 sq. ft outdoor enclosure  It took up June and July sitting on my butt to start getting better.It sucked  when you really feel good but you can't move cause you're healing it is maddening  I'm back though ,


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I feel like im being to normal and should say something controversial like… shitfuckmuckduck haha


How'd you do that  blue tit


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> How'd you do that  blue tit


Oh my garsh I got by with it


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> It looks like I missed some nutty posts but I have a good excuse. My neck and shoulder wound up hung up cause I was feeling so good I overdid it somehow. I redid Sapphire's 36 sq. ft outdoor enclosure  It took up June and July sitting on my butt to start getting better.It sucked  when you really feel good but you can't move cause you're healing it is maddening  I'm back though ,


You go girl!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> How'd you do that  blue tit


Pro


Cathie G said:


> How'd you do that  blue tit


prob cant say blue nipple


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Wow! Hahaha


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wow! Hahaha


We're so getting in trooouble.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> We're so getting in trooouble.


Weeeee? Its all you! Im an innocent bystander


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Weeeee? Its all you! Im an innocent bystander


Whatever. You started it


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Whatever. You started it


I typed blue skies.. blame auto correct haha


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I typed blue skies.. blame auto correct haha


Ok phew


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

This ones for my dad i lost over the summer and for everyone else who has lost a loved one


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> This ones for my dad i lost over the summer and for everyone else who has lost a loved one


I really hope you got some special time with him before that. I did with my mom. And also I got a special goodbye from her the day of her funeral. It's a long story. . but the day of her funeral during it, I actually got stuck outside of our families tent. This dang bird was chirping so loud I couldn't hear the preacher so I kinda missed her funeral. But the last gift she gave me was a little bird necklace and she was so excited to find it she told my coworkers about my Christmas present. I don't really wear jewelry but I'll wear that.


----------



## Lokkje

Chubbs the tegu said:


> This ones for my dad i lost over the summer and for everyone else who has lost a loved one


My condolences Jason


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> My condolences Jason


Thank you Kris


----------



## Blackdog1714

Losing a parent is way to hard. Wish you well


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> This ones for my dad i lost over the summer and for everyone else who has lost a loved one


So sorry to hear. We're around to talk.


----------



## Katie11

Thanks for posting that song...yesterday was 1 year ago I lost my dad...he was my everything...he passed 2 days before my 40th birthday so from there out ill never have a happy birthday again....it's a pain that never goes away it's just one you learn to live with..my heart and prayers go out to ya❤


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Katie11 said:


> Thanks for posting that song...yesterday was 1 year ago I lost my dad...he was my everything...he passed 2 days before my 40th birthday so from there out ill never have a happy birthday again....it's a pain that never goes away it's just one you learn to live with..my heart and prayers go out to ya❤


So sorry for ur loss. I just try to remember all the good times. And ur dad would want u to enjoy ur birthdays…just remember that! Celebrate the good times u guys had


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Losing a parent is way to hard. Wish you well


Thanks bro


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> So sorry to hear. We're around to talk.


Thanks! U guys are the best


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hows life Jan?


----------



## Blackdog1714

I stay up late NOW!!!!! Well i got moved to nights so


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> I stay up late NOW!!!!! Well i got moved to nights so


B-DOG! Whats up dude? How ya been? Still stalking women? Haha


----------



## Jan A

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hows life Jan?


Life is much brighter since I got my cataracts removed in the last month. I can see where to set down a drink without spilling it, & so the liquor bills are lower. I can almost see Houdini in dark corners now. He's outgrown his 1st soaking tub & working on outgrowing his much bigger 2nd one. He says glub, glub


----------



## Blackdog1714

Chubbs the tegu said:


> B-DOG! Whats up dude? How ya been? Still stalking women? Haha


Doing great! Gotta new sorta Truck- Honda Ridgeline!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Jan A said:


> Life is much brighter since I got my cataracts removed in the last month. I can see where to set down a drink without spilling it, & so the liquor bills are lower. I can almost see Houdini in dark corners now. He's outgrown his 1st soaking tub & working on outgrowing his much bigger 2nd one. He says glub, glub


Thats awesome Jan! And nothing worse than spilling drinks… u made a wise decision lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Blackdog1714 said:


> Doing great! Gotta new sorta Truck- Honda Ridgeline!


Nice! You win the lottery and not tell us?


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> Life is much brighter since I got my cataracts removed in the last month. I can see where to set down a drink without spilling it, & so the liquor bills are lower. I can almost see Houdini in dark corners now. He's outgrown his 1st soaking tub & working on outgrowing his much bigger 2nd one. He says glub, glub


I can't believe you were abusing alcohol like that  what a waste...


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> I can't believe you were abusing alcohol like that  what a waste...3rd


First time since 2nd or 3rd grade that I haven't had to wear glasses or contacts. I can see when I wake up. It is truly a blessing. But the brain is going "what the hell did you do now, lady?"


----------



## AmandaF

Normal, what is this normal you talk about?


----------



## Cathie G

Jan A said:


> First time since 2nd or 3rd grade that I haven't had to wear glasses or contacts. I can see when I wake up. It is truly a blessing. But the brain is going "what the hell did you do now, lady?"


Spell check must have put 3rd. In my post or something. and I need new reading glasses  when I get done with everything else I need to do it's hard to find the time. I'm really glad for you. It's so fun to be able to see again


----------



## Lokkje

Hey nuts help me decide if my tortoise actually should have nuts Mr. snarky my 3 1/2 year-old leopard tortoise who I’m pretty darn sure is a mister but a friend of mine said why is your leopard at 3 1/2 years old already almost 13 inches and almost 30 pounds and I wasn’t sure why so I thought I would post it up and see what’s going on. My friend thinks it’s a female because of the size and I think it’s a male because of everything else. No flashing. I have all these pictures up on the African thread as well. Although it was for a very brief timeframe Mr. snarky got very upset about being upside down. We just couldn’t get a picture with him standing on his back feet because he kept kicking. He’s very strong. I can’t imagine people with sulcatas cause I can barely handle this leopard.


----------



## Warren

Lokkje said:


> Hey nuts help me decide if my tortoise actually should have nuts Mr. snarky my 3 1/2 year-old leopard tortoise who I’m pretty darn sure is a mister but a friend of mine said why is your leopard at 3 1/2 years old already almost 13 inches and almost 30 pounds and I wasn’t sure why so I thought I would post it up and see what’s going on. My friend thinks it’s a female because of the size and I think it’s a male because of everything else. No flashing. I have all these pictures up on the African thread as well. Although it was for a very brief timeframe Mr. snarky got very upset about being upside down. We just couldn’t get a picture with him standing on his back feet because he kept kicking. He’s very strong. I can’t imagine people with sulcatas cause I can barely handle this leopard.


Look like a male to me.


----------



## Yvonne G

Lokkje said:


> Hey nuts help me decide if my tortoise actually should have nuts Mr. snarky my 3 1/2 year-old leopard tortoise who I’m pretty darn sure is a mister but a friend of mine said why is your leopard at 3 1/2 years old already almost 13 inches and almost 30 pounds and I wasn’t sure why so I thought I would post it up and see what’s going on. My friend thinks it’s a female because of the size and I think it’s a male because of everything else. No flashing. I have all these pictures up on the African thread as well. Although it was for a very brief timeframe Mr. snarky got very upset about being upside down. We just couldn’t get a picture with him standing on his back feet because he kept kicking. He’s very strong. I can’t imagine people with sulcatas cause I can barely handle this leopard.


He may have some South African leopard genes in him to make him be so big at this age. Tail says male.


----------



## Lokkje

Thanks! Mrs. snarky just doesn’t ring the way Mr. snarky does.


----------



## AmandaF

AmandaF said:


> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> He may have some South African leopard genes in him to make him be so big at this age. Tail says male.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normal, what is this normal you talk about?
Click to expand...




Lokkje said:


> Hey nuts help me decide if my tortoise actually should have nuts Mr. snarky my 3 1/2 year-old leopard tortoise who I’m pretty darn sure is a mister but a friend of mine said why is your leopard at 3 1/2 years old already almost 13 inches and almost 30 pounds and I wasn’t sure why so I thought I would post it up and see what’s going on. My friend thinks it’s a female because of the size and I think it’s a male because of everything else. No flashing. I have all these pictures up on the African thread as well. Although it was for a very brief timeframe Mr. snarky got very upset about being upside down. We just couldn’t get a picture with him standing on his back feet because he kept kicking. He’s very strong. I can’t imagine people with sulcatas cause I can barely handle this leopard.





Lokkje said:


> Hey nuts help me decide if my tortoise actually should have nuts Mr. snarky my 3 1/2 year-old leopard tortoise who I’m pretty darn sure is a mister but a friend of mine said why is your leopard at 3 1/2 years old already almost 13 inches and almost 30 pounds and I wasn’t sure why so I thought I would post it up and see what’s going on. My friend thinks it’s a female because of the size and I think it’s a male because of everything else. No flashing. I have all these pictures up on the African thread as well. Although it was for a very brief timeframe Mr. snarky got very upset about being upside down. We just couldn’t get a picture with him standing on his back feet because he kept kicking. He’s very strong. I can’t imagine people with sulcatas cause I can barely handle this leopard.





Lokkje said:


> Hey nuts help me decide if my tortoise actually should have nuts Mr. snarky my 3 1/2 year-old leopard tortoise who I’m pretty darn sure is a mister but a friend of mine said why is your leopard at 3 1/2 years old already almost 13 inches and almost 30 pounds and I wasn’t sure why so I thought I would post it up and see what’s going on. My friend thinks it’s a female because of the size and I think it’s a male because of everything else. No flashing. I have all these pictures up on the African thread as well. Although it was for a very brief timeframe Mr. snarky got very upset about being upside down. We just couldn’t get a picture with him standing on his back feet because he kept kicking. He’s very strong. I can’t imagine people with sulcatas cause I can barely handle this leopard.





Lokkje said:


> Hey nuts help me decide if my tortoise actually should have nuts Mr. snarky my 3 1/2 year-old leopard tortoise who I’m pretty darn sure is a mister but a friend of mine said why is your leopard at 3 1/2 years old already almost 13 inches and almost 30 pounds and I wasn’t sure why so I thought I would post it up and see what’s going on. My friend thinks it’s a female because of the size and I think it’s a male because of everything else. No flashing. I have all these pictures up on the African thread as well. Although it was for a very brief timeframe Mr. snarky got very upset about being upside down. We just couldn’t get a picture with him standing on his back feet because he kept kicking. He’s very strong. I can’t imagine people with sulcatas cause I can barely handle this leopard.





Lokkje said:


> Hey nuts help me decide if my tortoise actually should have nuts Mr. snarky my 3 1/2 year-old leopard tortoise who I’m pretty darn sure is a mister but a friend of mine said why is your leopard at 3 1/2 years old already almost 13 inches and almost 30 pounds and I wasn’t sure why so I thought I would post it up and see what’s going on. My friend thinks it’s a female because of the size and I think it’s a male because of everything else. No flashing. I have all these pictures up on the African thread as well. Although it was for a very brief timeframe Mr. snarky got very upset about being upside down. We just couldn’t get a picture with him standing on his back feet because he kept kicking. He’s very strong. I can’t imagine people with sulcatas cause I can barely handle this leopard.


I think he’s male, due to the curve in his plastron, but I’m not an exper.

amanda


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> Thanks! Mrs. snarky just doesn’t ring the way Mr. snarky does.


I love Mr. Snarky whatever....s/he is.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lokkje said:


> Hey nuts help me decide if my tortoise actually should have nuts Mr. snarky my 3 1/2 year-old leopard tortoise who I’m pretty darn sure is a mister but a friend of mine said why is your leopard at 3 1/2 years old already almost 13 inches and almost 30 pounds and I wasn’t sure why so I thought I would post it up and see what’s going on. My friend thinks it’s a female because of the size and I think it’s a male because of everything else. No flashing. I have all these pictures up on the African thread as well. Although it was for a very brief timeframe Mr. snarky got very upset about being upside down. We just couldn’t get a picture with him standing on his back feet because he kept kicking. He’s very strong. I can’t imagine people with sulcatas cause I can barely handle this leopard.


Definitely a Mr


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Definitely a Mr


And a very handsome one


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

But of course never as handsome as Chubbs


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Snoopy’s mom said:


> But of course never as handsome as Chubbs


How the hell ya been Edith? haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy Friday Nutonians !


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I leave for awhile and this place grew normal roots lol


----------



## Cathie G

I found out the Aflac guy lived. Yeah  I finally broke down and bought a new smart TV. And well it has some of it's own free channels. Interesting  so I tried some of the Free channels and found a cute hilarious movie  with commercials. Low and behold one of the commercials is the Aflac Duck goose whatever... the last time I saw him he had a broken wing or something. He's back.


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> How the hell ya been Edith? haha


You know, the usual, hunting dinosaurs and **** like that.


----------



## Blackdog1714

You left and Fire TV app moved in along with 9 tarantulas! Haha


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I leave for awhile and this place grew normal roots lol


And well...roots growing makes nuts so quit griping


----------



## Snoopy’s mom

Cathie G said:


> And well...roots growing makes nuts so quit griping


You go Cathie!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy Friday nutbags!!! Hope everyone had a great week


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy Friday nutbags!!! Hope everyone had a great week


You don't have any idea how much that is true  I am the proverbial bag lady. I love making bags.. Right now I'm sewing hobo bags. Here's one.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> You don't have any idea how much that is true  I am the proverbial bag lady. I love making bags.. Right now I'm sewing hobo bags. Here's one.
> View attachment 351023


Cathy.. u my friend definitely belong here hahah


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Its about that time! Cheers nuts!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Happy thursday nuts!


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Happy thursday nuts!


Happy Saturday  I'm lazy so I'd really like you to play a song by chumba wumba called tub thumpingoh yeah I always do the official one but if you know of another one it's ok


----------



## Cathie G

Also I sewed another hobo bag


----------



## Lokkje

What’s going on are nuts out of season? I wanna wish all of you a very happy and healthy Thanksgiving holiday. I will of course be at work, which I do pretty much all but four days out of the month. I ended up having to give away my bearded dragon because I didn’t have enough time for him. I still have my thoughts and hibernation will be helpful. Here’s a pic for a little joy for the holiday season.


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> What’s going on are nuts out of season? I wanna wish all of you a very happy and healthy Thanksgiving holiday. I will of course be at work, which I do pretty much all but four days out of the month. I ended up having to give away my bearded dragon because I didn’t have enough time for him. I still have my thoughts and hibernation will be helpful. Here’s a pic for a little joy for the holiday season.


Hello and I've so missed everyone  please don't hibernate. I need to have some nuts around. I don't even hibernate my tortoise for heavens sake  I wound up making a pie that looks like homemade sin just to have something to do


----------



## Blackdog1714

That's what the holidays are for! You can surround yourself with nuts and nobody asks questions!!!


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Happy thanksgiving everybody!!!
Wishing you all the moistest of turkeys,
The butteriest of stuffings
The fluffiest of potatoes and yams
And of course….
The BIGGEST PIECE OF PIE you can handle in one sitting.


----------



## Blackdog1714

I so belong in here since I already had my thanksgiving dinner on Monday since I work through Sunday 12 hours a day!


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Happy thanksgiving everybody!!!
> Wishing you all the moistest of turkeys,
> The butteriest of stuffings
> The fluffiest of potatoes and yams
> And of course….
> The BIGGEST PIECE OF PIE you can handle in one sitting.


This is my concoction of homemade pumpkin pie. It's my first time trying a deep dish pie made from fresh pie pumpkins. I had to have my son come over with a hatchet type knife just to chop them in half. We also had to use a 2×4" block of wood to pound the knife  oh my garsh, processing, then I had to play with new recipes. I gave one away so it doesn't go to waste


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Cathie G said:


> This is my concoction of homemade pumpkin pie. It's my first time trying a deep dish pie made from fresh pie pumpkins. I had to have my son come over with a hatchet type knife just to chop them in half. We also had to use a 2×4" block of wood to pound the knife  oh my garsh, processing, then I had to play with new recipes. I gave one away so it doesn't go to waste
> View attachment 351989



Gorgeous!!!! Yuuuuuummmieeee!!!!


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Gorgeous!!!! Yuuuuuummmieeee!!!!


The pumpkin part was good but you can't fail with a fresh pie pumpkin. I don't have a good recipe for an oil crust though and can't remember how I used to do them. There goes the old saying again "if you don't use it you loose it". Ok I admit I've been lazy the last few years and just bought pie crusts for them


----------



## Lokkje

Cathie G said:


> The pumpkin part was good but you can't fail with a fresh pie pumpkin. I don't have a good recipe for an oil crust though and can't remember how I used to do them. There goes the old saying again "if you don't use it you loose it". Ok I admit I've been lazy the last few years and just bought pie crusts for them


I would say making piecrust is a pain in the butt, but then again, all cooking to me is a pain in the butt so therefore I won’t say it with any authority. Your  looked delicious. Truthfully, I can’t ever recall, making a pie crust in my life.


----------



## Lokkje

And for some obscure reason known only to my phone it’s slapping commas between every few words randomly. Sorry about that.


----------



## Cathie G

Lokkje said:


> And for some obscure reason known only to my phone it’s slapping commas between every few words randomly. Sorry about that.


That's it blame it on spell check if Chubs doesn't hurry up a bit, he's going to find out his thread went from a farm to table thread


----------



## Lokkje

https://na01.safelinks.protection.outlook.com/?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.washingtonpost.com%2Frolex-partnership-content%2Fclimate-solutions%2Fafricas-father-of-turtles%2F&amp;data=05%7C01%7C%7C2a14b8a69b344a0a1a5708dad177e0a9%7C84df9e7fe9f640afb435aaaaaaaaaaaa%7C1%7C0%7C638052610042500297%7CUnknown%7CTWFpbGZsb3d8eyJWIjoiMC4wLjAwMDAiLCJQIjoiV2luMzIiLCJBTiI6Ik1haWwiLCJXVCI6Mn0%3D%7C3000%7C%7C%7C&amp;sdata=zFO1xVguQbmy6fNmDGiwwvkOrAFgP0Ss9FMyDWbXYXw%3D&amp;reserved=0


----------



## Lokkje

Interesting article on a guy saving African tortoises


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Bad 14hr day. 
Could really use Blackdogs video of that 
German or Russian guy at the disco that sang a song like a turkey.
It’s the only thing that will make me laugh at this point.
If anyone knows what I speak of could you please re post it for me.?
You’d really be a life saver! 🛟


----------



## Lokkje

Corgi Lover on Instagram: "🔉The laziest horror movie villain ever Say "Yes" if you are a Corgi lover 💕 Follow: @corgi.heaven0 for more cute puppies, Here we all lover of corgi ♥️ Double Tap, Tag your friends who need this cutie 💖 Shear and Leave a


Corgi Lover shared a post on Instagram: "🔉The laziest horror movie villain ever Say "Yes" if you are a Corgi lover 💕 Follow: @corgi.heaven0 for more cute puppies, Here we all lover of corgi ♥️ Double Tap, Tag your friends who need this cutie 💖 Shear and Leave a comment 🤗 📸Credit...




www.instagram.com





Not the same but if it plays it always makes me laugh.


----------



## Lokkje

And of course it won’t play unless you’re on Instagram and since I don’t have Instagram, I can’t make it play. I am so sorry. I’m a technological disaster. I hope your day gets better.


----------



## Lokkje

This also makes me laugh


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Lokkje said:


> This also makes me laugh


Thanks Lokkje!!!!!!
Not as funny but it did help!!!


Better… sort of.. day today. 🥹


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Requests always welcome


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

What happened to the nut house? Ppl found therapy ? Thats a sin!


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> What happened to the nut house? Ppl found therapy ? Thats a sin!


I have to check out for a moment to find the name of a song I would want to hear. Therapy won't help me. I'm too far gone and I'll just have some fun in the meantime.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

@Magz


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> @Magz


I'm guessing you've always held a piece of MY heart....jerk


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Magz said:


> I'm guessing you've always held a piece of MY heart....jerk


Love ya and miss ya Magx


----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Oh man! The soul in that womans voice is epic


----------



## Cathie G

Ok it took me a while because I had to find my glasses. How about Stand by Me/Playing for change/song around the world.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

This ones for @Blackdog1714 haha


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> This ones for @Blackdog1714 haha


Haven't seen him in a while...Blackdog1714


----------



## Toddrickfl1

I'm still alive! And back like scoliosis, or a vertebrae!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I'm still alive! And back like scoliosis, or a vertebrae!


I'm so glad you are still here...TFO is rather boring...without the_ friends_ I have here this is Little Bit...so that's what I've been doing what are you up to???


----------



## Cathie G

Magz said:


> Haven't seen him in a while...Blackdog1714


He's here and there.


----------



## Cathie G

Magz said:


> I'm so glad you are still here...TFO is rather boring...without the_ friends_ I have here this is Little Bit...so that's what I've been doing what are you up to???
> View attachment 352402


I want them all back too. To join the ruckus here  little bit is adorable


----------



## Toddrickfl1




----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Merry Christmas to everyone. I miss and love you all


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone. I miss and love you all


Merry Christmas. Meet Sapphire.

its pretty cold here but he's not.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Merry Christmas. Meet Sapphire.
> View attachment 352878
> its pretty cold here but he's not.


Gorgeous


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Gorgeous


A mother can only hope since he has a face only a mother can love. And he probably doesn't care who thinks he's pretty.  Ok I'll say thaaanks for him..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> A mother can only hope since he has a face only a mother can love. And he probably doesn't care who thinks he's pretty.  Ok I'll say thaaanks for him..


I know that feeling


----------



## Cathie G

You need to get on magz ... she's being boring


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone. I miss and love you all


Hard to believe that when you could come back here and post ...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maggie3fan said:


> Hard to believe that when you could come back here and post ...


I tried to leave a private message for you, but it says I am not allowed. Yep, that shows a lot of love...


----------

